# New Platform Feedback Thread!



## kithylin

Welp.. my secondary computer for web browsing has been my ivy bridge core i5 quad core chip using intel integrated graphics.. I had no problem browsing the site before, and now just scrolling up and down the page causes the entire CPU to run 60% - 80% cpu usage.

Good job, you've made the site so slow I physically can not browse it without upgrading my computer.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Looks like it will take a while before eveything fits in its original place.


----------



## Chipp

Hey all,

Welcome back!

This is the first public debut of this version of OCN!

There will be things we need to fix. Please help us out - when you provide feedback, tell us:
- what you expected to happen
- what actually happened
- a URL we can use to reproduce your issue
- any special steps required to reproduce your issue

This will help us make sure our documentation of any migration-related issues is complete and actionable for the dev team.

There may be some residual... funkiness as background jobs compute indexes, generate previews, etc. Please give about a day for things to really settle in and get up to full speed.

Have a question about how a new feature works, where an old feature went, or just otherwise need some help using the new software? Check out the Platform Support Forum: http://www.overclock.net/forum/forum-platform-help-discussion/


----------



## Laysson

Hi and welcome back


----------



## KCDC

*Can't go to last-read post in subscriptions*

Maybe things are still updating, but it appears that I can't click on my subbed threads to take me to the last post I read. When I click the chevron looking icon, it takes me to last read post from weeks ago.


----------



## hurricane28

Chipp said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Welcome back!
> 
> This is the first public debut of this version of OCN!
> 
> There will be things we need to fix. Please help us out - when you provide feedback, tell us:
> - what you expected to happen
> - what actually happened
> - a URL we can use to reproduce your issue
> - any special steps required to reproduce your issue
> 
> This will help us make sure our documentation of any migration-related issues is complete and actionable for the dev team.
> 
> There may be some residual... funkiness as background jobs compute indexes, generate previews, etc. Please give about a day for things to really settle in and get up to full speed.


Why they felt the need to change anything..? It was perfect like it was.. http://www.avsforum.com/forum/images/AVSForum/icons/post_face_sadsad.png

Now it looks all weird and i can't find anything.. Hope its getting resolved soon.


----------



## Norlig

When I press my avatar in the top right, then "All my posts" , I get to:http://www.overclock.net/forum/search.php?do=finduser&u=142380 with a message saying: connection to sphinx01:3312 failed (errno=111, msg=Connection refused)


----------



## Dynomutt

*feedback*

I miss the most popular news threads on the front page, can we have that back please?


----------



## umeng2002

The homepage is a bit sparse. The News and Recently Active sections were great.


----------



## dir_d

umeng2002 said:


> The homepage is a bit sparse. The News and Recently Active sections were great.


I agree with the homepage being slightly empty.


----------



## mk16

main complaint is the home page is just one long read of all the active threads on the site, would much rather have the old layout of 10 most recent news threads and then the 10 from the rest of the forum.


----------



## hollywood406

Agree that the homepage is really sparse. I know it's early but it's saying that I don't have permission to access the for sale section. On the plus side I was able to login

edit: I also was trying to search the appraisal section and received this message

connection to sphinx01:3312 failed (errno=111, msg=Connection refused)


----------



## Alya

Clicking "Mobile" at the bottom of the page to change the layout and then clicking "Desktop" after you've done so does not change it back to Desktop layout and also resets multiple User CP settings (time zone and DST settings are the two I noticed.), everything, in general, is way too large, and navigation is clunky with the inability to mark your Subscriptions as read (as far as I saw) and no easy click to subforum from the Subscriptions tab anymore. Where has the smiley button gone?


----------



## Eebobb

hurricane28 said:


> Why they felt the need to change anything..? It was perfect like it was.. http://www.avsforum.com/forum/images/AVSForum/icons/post_face_sadsad.png
> 
> Now it looks all weird and i can't find anything.. Hope its getting resolved soon.


Agreed I can't stand it !  Grrr


----------



## kithylin

I expected to continue using the site daily as I had been before, or at least in some capacity.

What's actually happened: The conversion has converted this site in to the next in the line of "extremely script-heavy websites" now.. some of you should look at any random OCN page with the ublock origin sniffer now and just watch the sheer amount of crud they pull in from at least 30 different 3rd party outside websites just to browse the forums now. Seriously.. I counted at least 5 different "Tracking and user metrics" websites alone to track our browsing history and what we're doing on OCN now.

This is just sad, and depressing. This used to be a nice website to come to for tech information. *sigh* I'm probably not alone here but.. Seems it's finally time to go disable notifications for the website and never return and mark this as another script-heavy site to avoid browsing for the future.


----------



## kd5151

Testing...1,2,3


----------



## Omicron

Not gonna lie, it's ugly and seems to have even larger ad sections with more "clickbait" blocks than I remember.

The news block is a vital part of Overclock.net, the thing where you see both the news and recent articles on the front page. Without that, this website is missing one of the main reasons I even came here - I'd defer elsewhere if there are no plans to reincorporate this.

Another weird glitch, I just posted this and the post said it was edited (I'm guessing not by a mod, but by another member,) if you click the link, it goes to an "invalid link" error message.


----------



## Erick Silver

No access to the Marketplace. Was told I did not have permission. I imagine that you guys are still working on it.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

New forums look like something from 2003. 

The News section no longer has a consolidated sub-forum that allowed you to view the most recent activity in all the News sections.


----------



## TheBadBull

There's this tiny little issue of the entire off topic section missing...


----------



## nonametoclaim

hmmmmm.....


what i like
showing recent popular threads on the home page, i for one miss seeing the box of "new threads" next to industry news

what i dont like
not seeing the initial and most resent post when i scroll over the thread title, all it does is tell me the thread title again
the lineal line of topics on the home page, this leaves the majority of the page bare (hopping this isn't intended as buffer for extra adds...) i like the grid view with multiple categories displaying various topics accordingly
the odd double scroll on pages that don't need it for active topics
not seeing the list of current threads directly under industry news at the home page (this one is huge for me)

what i hate
going to "industry news" only to realize i have to open 5 tabs to see everything going on in the industry

im sure plenty of this will smooth out over time as the site is up before being 100% converted or whatever. but its my 2 cents

i also noticed the rules say You may not edit your posts
im sure some of this is


----------



## sticks435

Dynomutt said:


> I miss the most popular news threads on the front page, can we have that back please?





umeng2002 said:


> The homepage is a bit sparse. The News and Recently Active sections were great.


Agreed, would love to have the popular/latest news section back. Much easier to keep up to date then having to check all the sub sections in the main news section.


----------



## DzillaXx

I don't mind change, but this new site is a huge step backwards....


----------



## chris89

It looks like Messages are not grouped so conversations with people don't group long conversations together. Instead each & every message is it's "Own" message now so now its very difficult to look back at data in a message. Scrolling down through data which is how it has been so wonderful, until now.

May you consider reverting messages to the classic old style? Now I have 17 pages of single messages to people each one individual so I guess if it kind of makes me uninterested in the website, then I suppose that is the way it shall be.


----------



## Master Chicken

This is going to take some getting used to. Things take up more space than they used to and are less efficient apparently. Rendering in Chrome is quite a bit slower now that it was a few days ago.


----------



## epic1337

is there a way to get the news section back on the front page?
also where'd the quick reply box go?


----------



## Sancus

It's totally unacceptable that login on the new platform is not https.

(honestly, the whole site should be https, there's really no excuse anymore in 2018, I've implemented https myself on many sites and there is no significant increase in resource usage anymore, so there is no excuse for unsecured http)


----------



## Alya

epic1337 said:


> is there a way to get the news section back on the front page?
> also where'd the quick reply box go?


It has gone to the bottom right of posts, rather than the bottom of the page. Quoting while in quick reply does not quote the text but rather, reloads the entire page with the reply box and the quote. Perhaps multi-quote avoids this?


----------



## y2kcamaross

This is just plain terrible


----------



## Omicron

Sancus said:


> It's totally unacceptable that login on the new platform is not https.
> 
> (honestly, the whole site should be https, there's really no excuse anymore in 2018, I've implemented https myself on many sites and there is no significant increase in resource usage anymore, so there is no excuse for unsecured http)


I was also literally about to post this too, it looks like everything is back in HTTP mode regardless of whether you are logged in or not. Although I'd hope this is something they are still working on.


----------



## Dimensive

Every time I open a thread, the top covers part of the post right away.

Edit: Also, agreeing with others, the front page is almost empty.


----------



## PR-Imagery

Gross


----------



## navjack27

I love what's going on here now. I never liked the old forum software nor the management.
Just make sure to test every forum layout update against:
Chrome
Firefox
Edge
Safari (iPhone)
Chrome (Android)

Make sure touch targets are big enough. Rich text editing isn't borked on any platform. 
The front landing page turntable thing was nice to have for recent happenings. That's all I can think of right now.

Https needs to be everywhere. Get a valid cert dude! Prerendering of content is nice, do that wherever you can. Cache times, etc.


----------



## ZoomThruPoom

Whoa, this is gonna take some getting used to. Only real complaint so far is the home page. 

Go back to the old home page layout, but keep the new look.

Reps are now LIKES???? Dunno how I feel about that one.


----------



## catbuster

Why our avatar in top right corner so damn small. Really dont like this "new" design.


----------



## Chipp

We are aware and working on several permission issues which are, among other things, preventing access to the For Sale forums and hiding the Off Topic section. These will be restored ASAP.


----------



## kithylin

From what I can see the only main reason they changed is 3 things:

1.) They now can track a lot more of our activity on here than ever before.
2.) The ads are bigger and take up more of the page now.
3.) They have completely "Socialized" the website. There is now integration of every single possible social-media website on the internet tied in and embedded in to every single OCN page now.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

More feedback:

As mentioned, no HTTPS.
Site runs slower. (slightly expected on new migration and hopefully resolves)
Navigation is just a complete step backwards.
Ugly.
An incredible amount of space seems to be reserved for what are to be ads.
uBlock already flipped out blocking an abnormal (for OCN) number of connections.


----------



## killerhz

been a member here for a long long time and so far... i do not like the new OCN 
The 10 ads on the bottom of a thread, the human verification out right blows... 
only spent a few minutes on site, will try to give it more time but if this is what OCN is going to be, going to have to find another forum for my needs. 

thought this would be a good day.... 

Edit... homepage is blah... sorry just being honest. 
no badges also and subbed is 0 for my threads... 

so not good... 

also here is what am seeing even though have logged in a few times...


----------



## hurricane28

I wish they changed it back like it was before... This is indeed a huge step backwards. 

This looks really really messy..


----------



## kd5151

REP > Like


----------



## Wihglah

Wow, this is awefull


----------



## epic1337

Alya said:


> It has gone to the bottom right of posts, rather than the bottom of the page. Quoting while in quick reply does not quote the text but rather, reloads the entire page with the reply box and the quote. Perhaps multi-quote avoids this?


i see, so the quick reply box is normally not present.
i'm having problems with the quotes as well, it always puts me into the full editor.


----------



## whitrzac

Erick Silver said:


> No access to the Marketplace. Was told I did not have permission. I imagine that you guys are still working on it.


Same here.


----------



## DzillaXx

Are we going to be able to get updates on the threads we've posted on like before... By going to our profile.

Honestly have no idea how the Admins thought this was a good idea to push live when the site is clearly not ready...

This forum is pretty much broken in nearly every way....


Allow me to post from the bottom of the page as well. Having to load into another page is just plain lazy.

And Give us back our OCN emojis....
This should have been ready.


----------



## kithylin

kd5151 said:


> REP > Like


I totally didn't notice that.. our "Rep" has now been converted in to "Likes" ... LOL, YAY LET'S SOCIAL MEDIA IT UP.

Also "Trader Rep" seems to be completely gone and erased, does not exist anymore.


----------



## JackCY

kithylin said:


> Welp.. my secondary computer for web browsing has been my ivy bridge core i5 quad core chip using intel integrated graphics.. I had no problem browsing the site before, and now just scrolling up and down the page causes the entire CPU to run 60% - 80% cpu usage.
> 
> Good job, you've made the site so slow I physically can not browse it without upgrading my computer.


Yeah it's quite CPU heavy now, no idea about before but comparing to other sites it's CPU heavy scrolling up and down, not necessarily worse than other forums, probably same forum engines. Could be some CSS bloat who knows.
It's usable but it's far from being CPU friendly website.


----------



## Zantrill

*No*

Please turn back time... and chose to say no


----------



## Overclock_Admin

Erick Silver said:


> No access to the Marketplace. Was told I did not have permission. I imagine that you guys are still working on it.


Looking into this now. I am going through the site permissions. 



Master Chicken said:


> This is going to take some getting used to. Things take up more space than they used to and are less efficient apparently. Rendering in Chrome is quite a bit slower now that it was a few days ago.


I am using the site in chrome right now with no challenge. Is it the page loading time you are noticing being slow?



epic1337 said:


> is there a way to get the news section back on the front page?
> also where'd the quick reply box go?


I can add this to my list to investigate, I don't have an answer this moment. 



Sancus said:


> It's totally unacceptable that login on the new platform is not https.
> 
> (honestly, the whole site should be https, there's really no excuse anymore in 2018, I've implemented https myself on many sites and there is no significant increase in resource usage anymore, so there is no excuse for unsecured http)


Fully aware and not something we abandoned, this is also on our list. 



Alya said:


> It has gone to the bottom right of posts, rather than the bottom of the page. Quoting while in quick reply does not quote the text but rather, reloads the entire page with the reply box and the quote. Perhaps multi-quote avoids this?


Multi quote reply worked fine for this. 

-Philip


----------



## Max78

The site now defaults to "mobile version" on my PC, which is annoying and looks terrible with "most popular discussions" being the only focus. . . . 

Clicking on the banner to return to the home page brings me back to the mobile home page. . . 

Don't know and don't care what drove you to change everything around but the layout looks bad, the old site was much cleaner and easier to read imo....

All of my photos in my build thread are gone, when you edit and go to re-post it just blows up and everything get smashed together and nothing works. . . . There is also no cancel button when editing a post. My thread subs have now been changed to send email notifications. . . .

Everyone needs to be a hero and make thing "better"...

Cant access my feedback sections. I do not have permission


----------



## keikei

kd5151 said:


> REP > Like


Rep has been totally diminished imo. I miss my blue flames.


----------



## Wihglah

All my old rig photos have disappeared...


----------



## Cyclops

This is horrendous. I guess people running this site haven't heard of the phrase "if it ain't broke, don't fix it". Seriously, this is terrible.


----------



## iamjanco

*Ssl?*

I tried looking for Waldo, but I couldn't find him either...

e.g., http://www.overclock.net/forum/profile.php?do=editpassword

Should be the most important consideration from a developer's perspective, especially these days.

That said (and besides that), it's obvious you guys have your work cut out for you, from the items already requested by others, to the missing favicon, questionable usability decisions, and other mundane things like correctly displaying responsive design.

Oh, and let's not forget the items still to be requested by others following this post. That'll likely be a long list.

Again, good luck 8^) (that's a real smiley, btw)


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Even more complaints....

No post formatting tools? List, Size, Bullet, Link, etc, etc. Let me put it how I would have put it, when I was in business, had this level of work been presented to myself for sign off. 

"This is ****. Try again."

The new direction and ownership of this website is very clear, especially given the company that bought them, "ads". OCN has gone from a place of technology and the discussion of it to a social platform for ad revenue to be generated. 

I doubt I will be staying.


----------



## navjack27

Wihglah said:


> All my old rig photos have disappeared...


Hopefully the old site is still running someplace. Surely you wouldn't just migrate and then delete the old original


----------



## pompss

Overclock_Admin said:


> Looking into this now. I am going through the site permissions.
> 
> 
> 
> I am using the site in chrome right now with no challenge. Is it the page loading time you are noticing being slow?
> 
> 
> 
> I can add this to my list to investigate, I don't have an answer this moment.
> 
> 
> 
> Fully aware and not something we abandoned, this is also on our list.
> 
> 
> 
> Multi quote reply worked fine for this.
> 
> -Philip



Philip who he hell is the web designer ?
I suggest to Get back to the old web site and work on this new version offline until a new homepage its ready and then switch. Its basic Web Design!
What a mess !!!


----------



## epic1337

i'd also like to bring up an issue with the my avatar, its gone missing and i can't upload a new one either.


----------



## bigmac11

kd5151 said:


> REP > Like


Cannot access the marketplace


----------



## bigmac11

kd5151 said:


> REP > Like


Cannot access the marketplace


----------



## miklkit

My avatar is gone and when I tried to reinstall it, it failed. It is within the specified size limits so it should work. What am I missing?

Also, it seems like my sig rigs are gone and I am listed as new to OCN.


----------



## szeged

this is garbage, looks like a 12 year old slapped together some forum software he found in 2001.


RIP OCN.


i figured a website filled with some of the best tech lovers in the world would be able to figure out something better than this steaming pile of ...


----------



## revro

will the rig functionality in signature be activated again? thank you


----------



## WizardontheJob

For Gods sake put it back.


----------



## MunneY

Dear lord,

What year is it? 2004?


----------



## bahn

I'm not seeing any images in the threads. Only avatars


----------



## navjack27

szeged said:


> this is garbage, looks like a 12 year old slapped together some forum software he found in 2001.
> 
> 
> RIP OCN.
> 
> 
> i figured a website filled with some of the best tech lovers in the world would be able to figure out something better than this steaming pile of ...


I mean, that's exactly what it is.


----------



## Goofy Flow

Max78 said:


> All of my photos in my build thread are gone, when you edit and go to re-post it just blows up and everything get smashed together and nothing works. . . . There is also no cancel button when editing a post. My thread subs have now been changed to send email notifications. . . .


Agreed, and there isn't anymore the "image gallery viewer".


----------



## pompss

Really dont understand this change in Worst !!!

I hope you guys have a backup bc this is looking very very bad !!!
I'm out of here


----------



## hyp36rmax

Uploaded gallery images. 

Do we have to reupload the images? Is the gallery still available?


----------



## PostalTwinkie

pompss said:


> Philip who he hell is the web designer ?
> I suggest to Get back to the old web site and work on this new version offline until a new homepage its ready and then switch. Its basic Web Design!
> What a mess !!!


HA!!!

They launched a "new platform" in 2018 without HTTPS support, or basic post formatting tools, do you think they give a crap about the rest of the site?

I have seen some fly-by-night before, but this one is up there, given it wasn't exactly a 911 AHOD Emergency. There was time for a proper migration...


----------



## Moparman

*This is a really bad change.*

I just don't understand why OCN was down for over 24hr to come back to this garbage. You really need to have an option to view as the old way as it was way better. Whoever was paid to come up with this needs a different job. I don't care for this at all and like others have said it really puts more load on the system for no reason and this will cause people to leave OCN.


----------



## Revan654

None of photos I've posted over the years are appearing in any of my posts. Allot of threads are very empty due to the issue. I always imported the photos to the site.

- As for the forum it self it feels like early 2000's style. The old version was allot cleaner.
- Site keeps sending me back to mobile instead of desktop.
- The site is allot faster (Only positive I can come up with).


----------



## keikei

The avatars are larger and clearer for me (on firefox). Looks to be some growing pains this week.


----------



## Zantrill

*Hire me*

I can probably look up F.O.S.I. Appz and DL a 2001 Dreamweaver and make new website for you... I need 5 bucks... thanks


----------



## num1son

-Runs like dry white dog ****...early days I know I know (using chrome and 4790k if it helps)

-Harder to read, ie: titles, basically the whole main page, user stats under names.

-REP is now "Like"??? Totally diminishes the rep system. "Like" is an arbitrary thing we do on social; I like a cool photo, I like a friends status, I like a company I enjoy. A "REP" is earned for actually adding to the community. Bring back the flames and bring back the term please.

-Wish there were still a box at the bottom of the page to write a reply.


----------



## MunneY




----------



## Wihglah

Signature editor is FUBAR


----------



## szeged

posting again because new page and i want the person whos idea this was to really get the point here...



this is awful and you should feel awful.


a huge update only to go backwards 15 years.



seriously...what were you thinking.


----------



## navjack27

Why do I keep seeing last edited with incorrect dates?


----------



## sugarhell

szeged said:


> this is garbage, looks like a 12 year old slapped together some forum software he found in 2001.
> 
> 
> RIP OCN.
> 
> 
> i figured a website filled with some of the best tech lovers in the world would be able to figure out something better than this steaming pile of ...


This.

Guys this looks like a chinese forum with just emoji and fb likes.

Let's not talk about the lack of https and UX/UI design.

I was searching how to even reply to this thread. God bless quotes


----------



## num1son

How is there no HTTPS?


----------



## kot0005

uhh why is this new layout a downgrade ?!? No quick reply and no images on the right..


----------



## Hequaqua

This is horrible!


----------



## MunneY

i have a suggestion for a new OCN Logo


----------



## Artikbot

So um... Aesthetics aren't bad. General style isn't bad.

But there's _so many broken things_.

Viewing per-user created posts, threads, this RTE I'm typing on, can't see Off Topic, usertitles are broken...

Feels like a bodge job if I'm honest, so far.


----------



## pompss

Hiring a Web designer for $800 no ehh ???? There are 10.000 talent people out there who could have made a great design for less then $800.


----------



## Barefooter

sugarhell said:


> This.
> 
> Guys this looks like a chinese forum with just emoji and fb likes.
> 
> Let's not talk about the lack of https and UX/UI design.
> 
> I was searching how to even reply to this thread. God bless quotes


Is there a way to remove the "Active Topics" column? Takes up too much space.


----------



## num1son

Also getting kicked back to mobile version when returning to home page.

Also wishing I would get directed to last read.


----------



## Alex132

Okay wow. There is a lot for you guys to fix. This is actually very hard to read.

I have never really felt this strongly annoyed with OCN, but please [@]Enterprise[/@] we need this sorted. (oh that broke too...)


I have done some extremely rough drafts of what to fix.


So let's get started;










Red = get rid of. It's clutter and makes the forum even harder to use. Put it at the bottom where it used to be.
Green = make the old quote color (#ccd3dd).
Blue = Change the 'like' button to a +rep button in the suggested location. (Maybe move the report button there too, but then it looks cluttered).



I have done a quick draft in Photoshop as to what it should look at like at least:














Now on to the other things.



 The "Drag and Drop File Upload" doesn't work, it just appends images like an email attachment to posts. It should upload and embed as per it always has (also the progress bar doesn't work, it just always shows 100%).

 You got rid of the classic smileys.

 There is no favicon.

 There is no 'quick reply' text field at the bottom.

 There is no way to format my posts with buttons, I have to memorize all the BBcode. Why?

 The design is way too flat in colors, needs more contrast.

 You changed the color of the left-hand side bar (has always been #ccd3dd).

 Off-topic has been permission-blocked.

 The 'new posts' red icon is far too vibrant.

 Why can I rate threads?

 The carousal is gone.

 Why do we have absolutely tiny upload limits (1920x1200 and less than 1MB!)

 Sending PMs are not 1 conversation anymore, they are a bunch of separate messages.

 Before, you click on "okay" and it takes you to that PM, now you get like 3 notification boxes that you have to click "okay" on and it takes you to nowhere.

 ctrl+enter doesn't submit a post.

 @mentions's are funky at best.

 User title colors are gone.

 Avatars aren't a uniformed size?

 Sig rigs?




While I am okay adapting to the modern trend of trying to burn out retina's with making absolutely everything you can on a webpage as white and have as little contrast as possible. I have genuinely used CLI interfaces better looking.


----------



## Moparman

*Where did the Private section go?*

Ok for my next issue what happened to our Benchmark/Hwbot Private section the team uses??


----------



## mmonnin

1. How is the quick reply actually quick if I have to open it every time.
2. Put the 'Post Quick Reply' actually below the quick reply text box.
3. No Quick reply formatting tools like Bold, Size, quotes, etc.
4. Put that "Tags" section next the "User Tag list"?
5. Page is full of this. These are GIGANTIC!. Holy crap make these smaller.


----------



## mahtareika

I like the new format like the OCN of years ago. Once the bugs are worked out I'm sure I'll spend more time here again.


----------



## szeged

new page again.


Hey ocn owners, if you paid someone for this you got ripped off.


Dont feel too bad, we have all done incredibly stupid things before too, this one is near the top of the list though.




This new format is bad.



Its like you guys got together and were like " hmm, we have a really well thought out design and a clear idea of how the layout should be....hold my beer and watch me F that all up"


----------



## looniam

WT . . this is definitely a regression. my god the text editor takes up my whole window . .

sorry but i am looking for another forum to call home.


----------



## NinjaToast

Revert to the previous incarnation and go back to the drawing board with the redesign because.. Wow it's awful.


----------



## num1son

When clicking on threads started:

http://prntscr.com/i4nhks


----------



## Zantrill

I had to switch to mobile site to log in

also.....


----------



## killerhz

here is another the default to mobile is annoying as no matter what, defaults to mobile.


----------



## The Pook

Not a fan. 

Likes? Is this Facebook? 

HTTPS? 

Site is slow doing pretty much anything. 

System specs/system builder in your signature is gone? It was incredibly useful when someone has an issue to not have to type out their system specs in every post. Plus I just like seeing other people's systems.


----------



## WizardontheJob

I would like to list off all of the things I find awful about this new format but... I don't even know where to begin!


----------



## MunneY

How I imagine OCN ADMIN atm..


----------



## TwoCables

OMG you guys. Give it some time! Good grief. I thought we were better than this. Have some faith! Be patient. You guys are acting as though the launch is 100% complete. They still have a *MOUNTAIN* of work ahead of them - which is completely normal for this.


----------



## mouacyk

Help! Someone jacked OCN. No... this is not like Yesterday.


----------



## iCrap

this is suuuper bad and broken....

1. I keep getting erors and randomly it forces me to the mobile version of the site.
2. Cannot access marketplace
3. the user profile is way less functional than before
4. The site is too wide. It shouldn't fill the entire horizontal width of the page because this very unreadable.


----------



## Anateus

Quick reply is broken. Also, how do I go back to the old look? I came here to check news section on the front page, now it's gone


----------



## szeged

oh look another new page AND ITS STILL TERRIBLE.


----------



## schuck6566

kithylin said:


> I totally didn't notice that.. our "Rep" has now been converted in to "Likes" ... LOL, YAY LET'S SOCIAL MEDIA IT UP.
> 
> Also "Trader Rep" seems to be completely gone and erased, does not exist anymore.


LOL, Don't feel bad, I read an earlier comment I REALLY agreed with so I "Liked" it. Guess someone now has another Rep added even though I don't remember who it was. I know I complained about the site causing some crashes before if I ran it without an adblocker on some machines, maybe they REALLY really wanna make sure I stay away from here with older hardware?? Oh well,unless things change,I'll be dropping out.


----------



## MunneY

TwoCables said:


> OMG you guys. Give it some time! Good grief. I thought we were better than this. Have some faith! Be patient. You guys are acting as though the launch is 100% complete.


dude. This is ridiculous. Like... what in the actual


----------



## nvidiaftw12

TwoCables said:


> OMG you guys. Give it some time! Good grief. I thought we were better than this. Have some faith! Be patient. You guys are acting as though the launch is 100% complete.


Agree, but to be fair didn't you flip crap when they switched to huddler?


----------



## Scotty99

Not a fan lol. 

As for actual feedback, id prefer the way the subscritions worked before, but not sure thats something you can fix. People will get used to it eventually, including me.


----------



## Somasonic

Subbed threads haven't remembered where I was up to. Just tested this more and it appears to not remember after 'catching up' a thread, so this appears to be totally broken.

Images are missing. I am assuming these are OCN hosted images, but can't be sure since they're not there. 

E.g. http://www.overclock.net/forum/pc-gaming/412389-official-screenshot-your-games-thread-1336.html

Additionally I checked my gallery and it's empty.

On the plus side the subscriptions page loads a lot quicker, but a bit useless when it won't remember your last read post.

Agree with everyone about the homepage, revert to how it used to be. One main reason I visit this site is for a quick news overview which is now non-existent.




TwoCables said:


> OMG you guys. Give it some time! Good grief. I thought we were better than this. Have some faith! Be patient. You guys are acting as though the launch is 100% complete. They still have a *MOUNTAIN* of work ahead of them - which is completely normal for this.


This isn't 'finishing touches' type of stuff. There is a lot of simple functionality that is completely broken; you don't launch a site in this sort of condition.


----------



## Overclock_Admin

num1son said:


> Also getting kicked back to mobile version when returning to home page.
> 
> Also wishing I would get directed to last read.


Can you scroll to the bottom left and select the Overclock.net (FULL) skin?
-Philip


----------



## Aenra

Had a lengthy post, but what's done is done, so..

Just posting to say i do not like what you've done with the place. Was 101% friendly, 101% functional/practical, easy to navigate; was.
So you threw all that out and made it look exactly like each and every other modern/trendy/juvie-oriented website looks like out there. Job well done folks


----------



## szeged

if communist russia was a forum....


because nothing about it is good.


----------



## Trippen Out

I am still bitter about the first overhaul. The original setup was the best. However I hope that you included a theme switch somewhere that lets us select the older version because this topic thing on the right and for the love of what ever you believe in get that god damn google search bar off the screen please and lock the top from scrolling down. 

Put me in the down vote section please.


----------



## crashburn162

please add news and recently added topics at homepage. The news were my go to every morning.


----------



## TwoCables

JUST GIVE IT TIME! Good grief! Wow you guys. This went live only an hour ago.

Am the only one who remembers how god-awful it was the first day on the Huddler platform?


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

kd5151 said:


> REP > Like





kithylin said:


> I totally didn't notice that.. our "Rep" has now been converted in to "Likes" ... LOL, YAY LET'S SOCIAL MEDIA IT UP.
> 
> Also "Trader Rep" seems to be completely gone and erased, does not exist anymore.


Likes is just a placeholder, rep will be back.

Trader ratings are still there and have been imported from Huddler, they are not in the postbit but are still in your profile. They should hopefully be put back in the postbit in time.


----------



## MunneY

overclock_admin said:


> can you scroll to the bottom left and select the overclock.net (full) skin?
> -philip


this dudes profile is a freaking guest account.

Good 
lord
i'm
dying


----------



## Cyclops

I'm outa here, not coming back till this pile of garbage is removed and old goodness is restored.


----------



## octiny

Terrible. Unless there was some backend reason for the change, this just looks like change for the sake of change. It was perfect 2 iterations ago, and I was finally coming around to the last iteration but this is just plain bad.

Edit: For some reason it was defaulting to mobile, still don't like it but an improvement from what I initially thought


----------



## killerhz

TwoCables said:


> OMG you guys. Give it some time! Good grief. I thought we were better than this. Have some faith! Be patient. You guys are acting as though the launch is 100% complete. They still have a *MOUNTAIN* of work ahead of them - which is completely normal for this.


they posted this and i quote "Hey all, welcome to the new Overclock.net Please look around and tell us what you think here"

this is what makes OCN awesome. They want the user base to be as honest as possible. 

I get it... there are some bigger issues am sure but, they asked we reply.


----------



## keikei

Are 'new post(s)' alerts coming back?


----------



## WizardontheJob

TwoCables said:


> JUST GIVE IT TIME! Good grief! Wow you guys. This went live only an hour ago.
> 
> Am the only one who remembers how god-awful it was the first day on the Huddler platform?



But why even release a less than half functional, garbage site that is in NO WAY better than the old one? Who do they think they are, Electronic Arts?


----------



## mllrkllr88

I know things are in flux right now so I will hold back any criticism until things are done and finished. As others have said, the front page is very vanilla, I miss the carousel. My editor position and powers seem to have been removed, hopefully this is just part of the update process. I look forward to seeing the end result, but so far ...


----------



## ZoomThruPoom

Sure hope the Sig Rigs are not gone for good.

That's going to make helping people and getting help much more cumbersome.


----------



## Scotty99

Eh im getting an email everytime someone replies to this thread LOL, how to fix?


----------



## Qu1ckset

Wow this is terrible compared to what it was, why did they change so much?

- Quick Reply is Gone
- Top Active Threads from Industry News on the Home Page
- Cant Access Marketplace
- Trader Rating Removed


----------



## MunneY

Scotty99 said:


> Eh im getting an email everytime someone replies to this thread LOL, how to fix?


I know this is gonna send you an email and I'm sorry, but I'm dying over here. This is ridiculous


----------



## TwoCables

nvidiaftw12 said:


> Agree, but to be fair didn't you flip crap when they switched to huddler?


Yeah, because Huddler is garbage. I still hated it even yesterday. I participated in the Beta test of Huddler for OCN, and I hated everything I saw. It's just a stupid platform. Am I the only one who remembers how much *BETTER *OCN was on vBulletin? Now we're back on vBulletin and all everyone can do is complain? Have some faith and be patient. Rome wasn't built in 1 day.

I will bet you guys anything that in a week or a month, we'll be looking back saying that we're extremely glad they finally moved back to vBulletin.


----------



## rv8000

Artikbot said:


> So um... Aesthetics aren't bad. General style isn't bad.
> 
> But there's _so many broken things_.
> 
> Viewing per-user created posts, threads, this RTE I'm typing on, can't see Off Topic, usertitles are broken...
> 
> Feels like a bodge job if I'm honest, so far.


The style and layout are probably the worst parts of the change. Everything bleeds together with the new design making it feel extremely cluttered and hard to focus on something specific. This is definitely subjective, but the format/style of the new site is definitely a step backwards.

The 10 recent threads and 10 new posts was how I did the majority of my viewing, I miss it 

I agree with many others that the "liked" text needs to be changed back to "rep", it devalues the system entirely.


----------



## Trippen Out

Just realized the first view I had was a forced mobile view.. Changed it to desktop and guess what.. Now I still hate it just as much. Why.. Why do you do this? and probably the most important question is why are there no polls or threads about interesting or have I just missed all that stuff. Seriously the last over haul made me drop 80 percent of my forum activity. This might add another 15 percent to that loss. 

I'm trying to not be negative what but good has come from this. Is there a user benefit. I am not seeing it yet? is there a Server side benefit by the way the active topics on the right and the google bar. really pissing me off.. i cant even scroll down to get that garbage off my screen.


----------



## WizardontheJob

munney said:


> i know this is gonna send you an email and i'm sorry, but i'm dying over here. This is ridiculous


lol!


----------



## szeged

Hi, my name is OCN and youre watching jackass.


----------



## kot0005

Too many downsides and functionality missing from previous version. Please revert. Nothing was wrong with the previous one..u guys broke something that was perfectly fine.


----------



## mrtbahgs

Haven't had much time to look around, but first glances are that this is insanely horrible looking, less user friendly, full of ads (or larger more noticeable ads), and a big step backwards.

Hopefully it can be overhauled and corrected in time or it will no longer be a pleasure visiting this site


----------



## The Pook

TwoCables said:


> Rome wasn't built in 1 day.


don't think it was garbo on day one either tho tbh


----------



## Erick Silver

kithylin said:


> From what I can see the only main reason they changed is 3 things:
> 
> 1.) They now can track a lot more of our activity on here than ever before.
> 2.) The ads are bigger and take up more of the page now.
> 3.) They have completely "Socialized" the website. There is now integration of every single possible social-media website on the internet tied in and embedded in to every single OCN page now.


Huddler was not getting any more support. Thus one of the reasons for the move.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

I miss the old profile page... new one seems almost sanitized...I'm sure it will improve with time though.

kinda liked the idea of "rep" being gone... but I see it's coming back..drat ... subscriptions were funny lol... told me I hadn't read my own post lol... but otherwise no problems I see that concern me.


----------



## stargate125645

I'm not terribly fond of the color scheme, but I could get used to it. The new organization will also take some getting used to. Things seem a bit sluggish, too. I am disappointed to see no "Mark as Read" option on my subscriptions, still. Or am I blind?


----------



## TwoCables

Did you guys think this would be absolutely 100% complete and flawless on the first day?


----------



## MunneY

Hey guys,

I took at stab at redesigning the site


----------



## WizardontheJob

MunneY said:


> i have a suggestion for a new OCN Logo


I support this.


----------



## Trippen Out

TwoCables said:


> Yeah, because Huddler is garbage. I still hated it even yesterday. I participated in the Beta test of Huddler for OCN, and I hated everything I saw. It's just a stupid platform. Am I the only one who remembers how much *BETTER *OCN was on vBulletin? Now we're back on vBulletin and all everyone can do is complain? Have some faith and be patient. Rome wasn't built in 1 day.
> 
> I will bet you guys anything that in a week or a month, we'll be looking back saying that we're extremely glad they finally moved back to vBulletin.


really. I couldn't even tell. I guess vBulletin went down hill. maybe just maybe they have to configure stuff still. I don't know. Im going to give a week and see what happens.. right now really hating it tho. not gonna lie.


----------



## Artikbot

TwoCables said:


> JUST GIVE IT TIME! Good grief! Wow you guys. This went live only an hour ago.
> 
> Am the only one who remembers how god-awful it was the first day on the Huddler platform?


Huddler worked. It looked bad, but it worked for the most part.

Even the text editor is broken on this.

Was there any testing done? I somehow don't think so, at all.


----------



## Scotty99

Well i fixed the email spam.....but why in the world was send an email everytime somone replies set as default lol. Am i going to have to do that to every new post in every thread im subbed to?


----------



## CyberWolf575

Holy...this is a huge downgrade. This feels like it was designed in like a high school web design class. 

1. Everything is super slow. 
2. The design is very unfriendly and unintuitive. 
3. What happened to the news section and the active window? This new one looks like something taken from FB and made worse. 
4. Why do I even have to LOOK for the reply function on a forum, why not just give me a window at the end to type in. 
5. This is trash, please fix.


----------



## Fireskull1333

I think we all appreciate the effort here, however as other users have noted, the forums are sluggish, and it looks like more of a downgrade compared to the previous platform. I'm a fan of this site and the forums, however I am not a fan of websites that are running so much in the background that they actually bog down the browser and are sluggish to browse.

Hope everything is resolved so everyone can get back to enjoying OCN


----------



## bucdan

Two iterations back was my favorite, no doubt, and I've been here awhile.


----------



## Qu1ckset

Honestly there is so many little things wrong with this site that I might just stop using it entirely till its fixed...


----------



## Minotaurtoo

*still need turd and troll emoji's*

I still say we need poop emoji and troll emoji's ... figured while it's still in the making I'd suggest them


----------



## FrgMstr

*Good Luck*

Good luck with this admin! Moving forum software is not just a point and click operation, so cut them slack guys, they will get it all figured out. That said, we moved HardForum from vBull to Xenforo software last year and I like the Xenforo software much better than vBulletin, so you might give it a look in the future. Much easier on resources too.


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

Qu1ckset said:


> Wow this is terrible compared to what it was, why did they change so much?
> 
> - Quick Reply is Gone
> - Top Active Threads from Industry News on the Home Page
> - Cant Access Marketplace
> - Trader Rating Removed


I can't answer the first 2 however marketplace access will be back ASAP, it's down for everyone ATM and TR is just gone from the postbit and is still in your profile, hopefully we will get it restored to the postbit in time



kot0005 said:


> Too many downsides and functionality missing from previous version. Please revert. Nothing was wrong with the previous one..u guys broke something that was perfectly fine.


Nothing wrong with Huddler expect that was discontinued and every site on Huddler has moved away from it as Wikia has no interest in the platform anymore and is shutting it down completely, we were the last site on Huddler.


----------



## naz2

why does this site get reworked so often

if it ain't broke don't fix it!


----------



## keikei

I understand the need to maybe not emphasize REP too much, but it may have been too a drastic step? Interesting how members with no avatars, actually have no avatars now. The default avatar is no longer it seems. I know some members had interesting takes on it. Some were quite clever.


----------



## kithylin

Barefooter said:


> Is there a way to remove the "Active Topics" column? Takes up too much space.


YES! Use Ublock Origin and the element picker and highlight it and *ZAP* and we can get rid of this stupid BS on the right. Still leaves an empty gap there though.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Okay, so let's go through this. First the HTTPS/SSL Issue:Most notably here I highlighted the passwords spot. For those of you that aren't aware, DO NOT USE THE SAME PASSWORD ON OCN FORUMS THAT YOU USE ON ANY OTHER WEBSITE ANYWHERE ON THE INTERNET. This site running without basic https/ssl means that the password you enter in to OCN can be viewed/read/logged by any random person anywhere on the internet. And if it just so happens to be the same password you use for say, facebook or twitter or anything else important.. you're essentially giving strangers your password and if you just happen to use the same screen name on OCN that you use on other social media outlets, then they'll look you up and go try to login to all the other websites with your OCN password. And if it's the same? Viola, you just gave a stranger access to all of your accounts.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Cookies. Just.. look at the amount of BS they suck in from other websites just to load the forums now in attachments to my post here (There's no post formatting tools and no way to embed images anymore.) This is totally unnecessary and needless. This is at least 90% of why this site is so damn slow to browse now, it's loading in so much junk that it's dragging down our computers.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Also all the old pictures attached to threads are deleted. All the old Mod's Rigs, deleted. So literally all of the old posts from 8, 10, or 12 years ago.. the old posts where people have uploaded images to the website, expecting them to be preserved for eternity so we can have the information for people to reference for older machines for the future? It's all gone, deleted. And no they do not have an old version of the website, there is no going back. What we have now is how it will be for now and from now on in to the future. So that's it. All of the content on this website that was almost the entire reason for coming here and use OCN is all gone. *poof* vanished, deleted.


----------



## MunneY

naz2 said:


> why does this site get reworked so often
> 
> if it ain't broke don't fix it!


This is IT.

If it ain't broke... fix it til it is.


----------



## nyxagamemnon

Minotaurtoo said:


> I still say we need poop emoji and troll emoji's ... figured while it's still in the making I'd suggest them


The new design is really a step backwards. The old site was much better and cleaner, You could get a list of all the latest news on one side and threads on the other. Now it's just a giant scroll list seems it's designed for tablets/mobile more than a desktop experience.


----------



## epic1337

naz2 said:


> why does this site get reworked so often
> 
> if it ain't broke don't fix it!


they didn't rework it out of intention, but out of necessity.
the previous server uses Huddler, while the new server uses an entirely different thing altogether so they can't just move over everything without breaking any.


----------



## Overclock_Admin

octiny said:


> Terrible. Unless there was some backend reason for the change, this just looks like change for the sake of change. It was perfect 2 iterations ago, and I was finally coming around to the last iteration but this is just plain bad.
> 
> Edit: For some reason it was defaulting to mobile, still don't like it but an improvement from what I initially thought





kot0005 said:


> Too many downsides and functionality missing from previous version. Please revert. Nothing was wrong with the previous one..u guys broke something that was perfectly fine.


The previous version was the huddler platform this is no longer supported. We are working on getting things added back as they should be. 
-Philip


----------



## szeged

whats that famous quote from tropic thunder? anyone care to remind me...


----------



## smithydan

umeng2002 said:


> The homepage is a bit sparse. The News and Recently Active sections were great.


Not opposed to change so I like the new look and some of the "new" features but I prefered to old front page with all the subs and the option to have those you want to see or not with the '+' or '-' symbol.

So yes it is a bit sparse.


----------



## Moparman

TwoCables said:


> OMG you guys. Give it some time! Good grief. I thought we were better than this. Have some faith! Be patient. You guys are acting as though the launch is 100% complete. They still have a *MOUNTAIN* of work ahead of them - which is completely normal for this.


The being better than this went out the window with this trash update. Why on earth would they change something that wasn't broke?? even if this isn't 100% complete it's already 100% trash.


----------



## Kinaesthetic

Why on earth was the Off-Topic section removed? OCN better not have lost all of those threads. This is ridiculous. 


And you can't even see previous posts that you've made from your user profile?


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

naz2 said:


> why does this site get reworked so often
> 
> if it ain't broke don't fix it



Twice in nearly 14 years.

The first in 2011 as vB3 was coming to EOL and Huddler seemed to be the best option back then. Now Huddler was coming to and actually past EOL (you may have noticed we haven't had any new features/updates for quite a while as Wikia was no longer interested in Huddler).

So you are correct "if it ain't broke don't fix it" but when it is broke we have to fix it.



Kinaesthetic said:


> Why on earth was the Off-Topic section removed? OCN better not have lost all of those threads. This is ridiculous.
> 
> 
> And you can't even see previous posts that you've made from your user profile?



Off topic and other sections that are missing are coming back, all threads and posts are still there, it's just a permission issue


----------



## epic1337

wait, what the heck is this?
the post was made in 2018, but it was edited back in 2014? did my post time-travel or something?


----------



## DJ XtAzY

Ugh I can't believe you guys are continuing to stick with vBulletin backend. Should've went with XenForo.

XenForo has a way way way better WYSIWYG post editor and among other things. Plus it's easier to code your own addons and other integrations with their vast addons.

VB is so dated.


----------



## Chipp

Kinaesthetic said:


> Why on earth was the Off-Topic section removed? OCN better not have lost all of those threads. This is ridiculous.
> 
> 
> And you can't even see previous posts that you've made from your user profile?



Off Topic still exists, but some permission issues are preventing users from seeing it. No data was lost.

I'm working on correcting this permission problem now.


----------



## walden1854

Chipp said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Welcome back!
> 
> This is the first public debut of this version of OCN!
> 
> There will be things we need to fix. Please help us out - when you provide feedback, tell us:
> - what you expected to happen
> - what actually happened
> - a URL we can use to reproduce your issue
> - any special steps required to reproduce your issue
> 
> This will help us make sure our documentation of any migration-related issues is complete and actionable for the dev team.
> 
> There may be some residual... funkiness as background jobs compute indexes, generate previews, etc. Please give about a day for things to really settle in and get up to full speed.
> 
> Have a question about how a new feature works, where an old feature went, or just otherwise need some help using the new software? Check out the Platform Support Forum: http://www.overclock.net/forum/forum-platform-help-discussion/



Chipp,

Please allow me to appeal to your professional opinion for a sense of *relevance* and *appropriateness* for what I experience when I scroll down to the bottom of this page and see two rows pictures of of lewdly dressed people and a picture of a banana with some peanut butter smashed between it (see attached image) under a large ad section with the heading "*You May Like*".

I hope that is a joke. If I'm on overclock.net, let me think, would I *really* like any irrelevant and repulsive clickbait ads like that? I think not. It looks absolutely tacky. Next I'll be seeing "One weird tip to remove belly fat" ads. When I logged in it takes me to a page with almost nothing but oversized ads and nothing that catches the eye even related to OCN, except for the navigation bar up top.

I get upgrading platforms to new versions, adding new features, adopting a new look, etc. (I'm an IT Admin - I really do get it) but I strongly recommend reevaluating the aesthetics of the site, because frankly it now looks like a place I want to be a lot less often, because it looks unprofessional and even trashy. I'm sure others would concur with my assessment. 

What can be done about these unbelievably awful ads? At least offer tech adds instead of bananas and peanut butter! But the placement and prominence of the adds is just as bad. I'm seeing ads now just below people's signatures too in between posts. Yikes! Please advocate to change this.


Sincerely,
Walden


----------



## kithylin

Overclock_Admin said:


> The previous version was the huddler platform this is no longer supported. We are working on getting things added back as they should be.
> -Philip


Honestly.. why did you not work on an offline version of this new website, and use a select group of beta testers to iron out all of these problems and get it right, you know.. -BEFORE POSTING IT LIVE TO THE INTERNET-..................... I thought this was standard practice for web development today.....


----------



## SpeedyIV

*Cant find all posts from a user*

When I click on "Find more posts" by whoever, nothing comes up. It used to lists all posts by whatever user name, in reverse chronological order. I did not see anyone else post about this. Am I doing something wrong?

What happened to REP? I don't see to have any anymore (not that I had a lot but still...)


----------



## LiquidHaus

ZealotKi11er said:


> Looks like it will take a while before eveything fits in its original place.


Yeah I hope this is the case. Because it looks completely stripped down at the moment.


----------



## Hunched

Ew.


----------



## kithylin

walden1854 said:


> Chipp,
> 
> Please allow me to appeal to your professional opinion for a sense of *relevance* and *appropriateness* for what I experience when I scroll down to the bottom of this page and see two rows pictures of of lewdly dressed people and a picture of a banana with some peanut butter smashed between it (see attached image) under a large ad section with the heading "*You May Like*".
> 
> I hope that is a joke. If I'm on overclock.net, let me think, would I *really* like any irrelevant and repulsive clickbait ads like that? I think not. It looks absolutely tacky. Next I'll be seeing "One weird tip to remove belly fat" ads. When I logged in it takes me to a page with almost nothing but oversized ads and nothing that catches the eye even related to OCN, except for the navigation bar up top.
> 
> I get upgrading platforms to new versions, adding new features, adopting a new look, etc. (I'm an IT Admin - I really do get it) but I strongly recommend reevaluating the aesthetics of the site, because frankly it now looks like a place I want to be a lot less often, because it looks unprofessional and even trashy. I'm sure others would concur with my assessment.
> 
> What can be done about these unbelievably awful ads? At least offer tech adds instead of bananas and peanut butter! But the placement and prominence of the adds is just as bad. I'm seeing ads now just below people's signatures too in between posts. Yikes! Please advocate to change this.
> 
> 
> Sincerely,
> Walden


If this one experience in your post isn't evidence enough.. I would strongly suggest you go install ublock origin for your browser ASAP.



SpeedyIV said:


> When I click on "Find more posts" by whoever, nothing comes up. It used to lists all posts by whatever user name, in reverse chronological order. I did not see anyone else post about this. Am I doing something wrong?
> 
> What happened to REP? I don't see to have any anymore (not that I had a lot but still...)


REP is completely gone and has been replaced with "Likes" now. There is no more rep system, it does not exist with the new version of the website.


----------



## Ajjlmauen

If it ain't broke, don't fix it.


----------



## gonX

Trippen Out said:


> really. I couldn't even tell. I guess vBulletin went down hill. maybe just maybe they have to configure stuff still. I don't know. Im going to give a week and see what happens.. right now really hating it tho. not gonna lie.


Our old setup pre-Huddler was VERY customized. Getting the new vB looking anywhere near that will take some time.



Artikbot said:


> Huddler worked. It looked bad, but it worked for the most part.





naz2 said:


> why does this site get reworked so often
> 
> if it ain't broke don't fix it!





MunneY said:


> This is IT.
> 
> If it ain't broke... fix it til it is.



Huddler was EOL so we had to change. OCN was the last site to switch off Huddler, which should have helped ensure a smooth changeover.
Had we switched earlier things may have been even worse.


----------



## KCDC

My three biggest gripes/requests

Homepage was much better before, as many have voiced.

Make the sub page like it was! It was quite handy and now it's clunky, I'm not sent to my last read post, nor does it show how many unread posts I have. 

Looks like my rig in rig builder is gone forever more.

Personally, I'd have gone with a different look, but that doesn't bug me too much. 

Will/could there be some theme customization options? I'd go with an all black/grey theme if I could.


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

kithylin said:


> REP is completely gone and has been replaced with "Likes" now. There is no more rep system, it does not exist with the new version of the website.


Nope, Rep will be back


----------



## Cyrious

An option to hide the silly Active Topics sidebar and to lock the Top-bar at the top of the page would be highly appreciated.

Having the industry news block on the front page is also highly appreciated.

The new site is also a CPU hog, and when browsing on my Core Duo laptop it chokes.

Right clicking on and opening in a new tab the user icon on the upper right hand of the screen sends the user to a random account page instead of their own.

And where the hell is my avatar?

Edit: our flairs also seem to have vanished.


----------



## walden1854

kithylin said:


> If this one experience in your post isn't evidence enough.. I would strongly suggest you go install ublock origin for your browser ASAP.


Totally not the point. I have a good ad blocking plugin that works. But until now it has been unnecessary to enable for this site (I don't block all sites by default). That is the point. 

Also how our site looks to outsiders matters as well. And what if on their first visit they don't have an ad blocker installed either. They will see the same tackiness I did and quite possibly be turned off from joining.

-Walden


----------



## DJ XtAzY

I still think you guys should've went with another group and ditched VB. XenForo is such a great platform to work with. Not sure about Invision Boards, but I never really liked them either.


----------



## keikei

The column of active members in the thread, is that coming back?


----------



## Qu1ckset

Bitemarks and bloodstains said:


> I can't answer the first 2 however marketplace access will be back ASAP, it's down for everyone ATM and TR is just gone from the postbit and is still in your profile, hopefully we will get it restored to the postbit in time
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing wrong with Huddler expect that was discontinued and every site on Huddler has moved away from it as Wikia has no interest in the platform anymore and is shutting it down completely, we were the last site on Huddler.


Whats about pics posted on threads, they all seem to be gone, is that temporary ?


----------



## Juggalo23451

What happened to the staff section?


----------



## mmonnin

TwoCables said:


> JUST GIVE IT TIME! Good grief! Wow you guys. This went live only an hour ago.
> 
> Am the only one who remembers how god-awful it was the first day on the Huddler platform?


Well a forum update could have been on a backup copy to iron all this out prior to an official update. Update the upgrade process before doing it on the live server. There isn't really an excuse for anything to be broken.

I see quotes are darker to make it easier to differentiate between post and quote. That should have been an easy fix if this was attempted on a backup.


----------



## m4fox90

Why did it need to change at all? It looks very old web which, given what this place is about, feels really weird. 

Was there a closed or open beta test for this? 

Also, please don't go the route of SB Nation and change everything all the time for no reason completely regardless of what your user feedback is.


----------



## Scott1541

Not gonna lie this does feel like a massive step backwards IMO. Is this really the best alternative to Huddler?

Also anyone figured out where the member run clubs section has gone yet? I needs me my BOC dose, that's like the only reason I come here now


----------



## walden1854

Also it looks like once you post you can no longer edit? Is that temporary? If it's not temporary that sucks for someone like me who edits my posts often (for typos if nothing else).


----------



## epic1337

epic1337 said:


> wait, what the heck is this?
> the post was made in 2018, but it was edited back in 2014? did my post time-travel or something?


.
observing everyone else's post, looks like theres a few others who got the time-paradox-edit glitch.
.


----------



## mmonnin

walden1854 said:


> Also it looks like once you post you can no longer edit? Is that temporary? If it's not temporary that sucks for someone like me who edits my posts often (for typos if nothing else).


Edit button appears next to the quotes button after posting.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

*Work To Be Done*

Hey all, 

Let me just clear up a couple of things that have already been stated but I will state it again. 

1. REP System is going nowhere, it is simply not active yet. 
2. Off Topic section will return after some permission adjustments 
3. Visual bugs and technical bugs are being worked on in order to bring back what you guys are familiar with within reason (This is a new platform so some things will be different) 
4. The current ads on OCN will be looked into in due course. 

At the moment there is much work to be done to fine tune the various systems on this platform, please bare with us as it is going to take a few days to remedy some of the obvious issues and other issues will be fixed as soon as possible. 

Apologies for any annoyances caused during this transition. 

Regards,
E


----------



## trn

A few points:

Site feels slow

Can we remove the 'active topics' on the right of every page?

I miss that we used to be able to click on "industry news" section heading and we would get a view of all post in the sub-forums aggregated into one view.


----------



## schuck6566

WizardontheJob said:


> But why even release a less than half functional, garbage site that is in NO WAY better than the old one? Who do they think they are, Electronic Arts?


OMG! You just made me have to clean coffee off my monitor & I'm still trying to get it all outta my nose. Thank-U for making SOMETHING about this mess funny!


----------



## mmonnin

ENTERPRISE said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Let me just clear up a couple of things that have already been stated but I will state it again.
> 
> 1. REP System is going nowhere, it is simply not active yet.
> 2. Off Topic section will return after some permission adjustments
> 3. Visual bugs and technical bugs are being worked on in order to bring back what you guys are familiar with within reason (This is a new platform so some things will be different)
> 4. The current ads on OCN will be looked into in due course.
> 
> At the moment there is much work to be done to fine tune the various systems on this platform, please bare with us as it is going to take a few days to remedy some of the obvious issues and other issues will be fixed as soon as possible.
> 
> Apologies for any annoyances caused during this transition.
> 
> Regards,
> E


Dude, you have two titles!


----------



## Bal3Wolf

have to say im not fond of this at all seems like ea bloated now i hope we get the choice to turn some of this stuff off like in previous years


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

Qu1ckset said:


> Whats about pics posted on threads, they all seem to be gone, is that temporary ?


 I haven't looked in any threads just this one and the chapter 3 thread, I'll see what I can find out.



Juggalo23451 said:


> What happened to the staff section?


The staff will be back ASAP, just a permission issue



Scott1541 said:


> Not gonna lie this does feel like a massive step backwards IMO. Is this really the best alternative to Huddler?
> 
> Also anyone figured out where the member run clubs section has gone yet? I needs me my BOC dose, that's like the only reason I come here now


Same as the staff section issue, member run clubs and the rest of OT will be back ASAP.


----------



## K2mil

Bring back The News and Recently Active sections on front page


----------



## HowHardCanItBe

TwoCables said:


> JUST GIVE IT TIME! Good grief! Wow you guys. This went live only an hour ago.
> 
> Am the only one who remembers how god-awful it was the first day on the Huddler platform?


Yes, and many people had protested about it, including you, so why should we spare any criticism we have with this platform? At least huddler had functionality. This is just shocking and taking us back to the 00s again.


----------



## gonX

Feedback: Alt+S to submit post. This was a feature on both pre-Huddler and shortly after Huddler.


----------



## walden1854

mmonnin said:


> Edit button appears next to the quotes button after posting.


Strange, it doesn't for me. Take a look at the attached screenshot.


----------



## Ownageism

Yeah... this new design is terrible. I get that Huddler was no longer being supported, but unless there was a security flaw, or a major bug of some sort, then there shouldn't have been any reason to change forum software. Don't fix what ain't broke.

- Site loads way, way too slow. Seriously. There is literally no excuse for a site to load this slow
- Bland color scheme/layout. Mobile version is just as bad
- Everything looks cluttered

Any particular reason vBulletin was used instead of Xenforo? Every Xenforo message board I've used loads insanely quick, and doesn't look like the cluttered mess that we're currently seeing.

I used to love vBulletin back in the day. Things have changed, though. vBulletin message boards feel super clunky, bloated, and slow now.


----------



## 145252

*Worse than Googles news update *

OK guys, are all the front page threads just going to be mixed together now? I for one really don't come here for the "I own clubs" I'm here for news discussions and ease of finding all the tech stories amalgamated for me, and just like on google news, if you dumb down the system too much or just make it too inconvenient to reach, people will consume their media elsewhere, I know I will.

I appreciate the effort to get the site improved but change can be hard for all of us.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Well im with killerhz I hate the new setup so much bloat iv posted less and less and noticed more members have left each time the site is redone more will this time also. I got used to the last setup sence they atleast let you tweak some of the layout to way you wanted will see if that happens here otherwise alot of users are going to not be here much longer will see what happens in the coming weeks.


----------



## walden1854

gonX said:


> Feedback: Alt+S to submit post. This was a feature on both pre-Huddler and shortly after Huddler.



Is there a shortcut like that for editing a post? I can't find my edit button (see screenshot in my last post).


----------



## bavarianblessed

Alex132 said:


> I have never really felt this strongly annoyed with OCN, but please [@]Enterprise[/@] we need this sorted. (oh that broke too...)


Hahaha if sigs are still working you're getting quoted


----------



## Chipp

Update: Off Topic, Member-Run Clubs, etc - all of the other forums within the "Everything Else" area - have been restored.


----------



## kithylin

ENTERPRISE said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Let me just clear up a couple of things that have already been stated but I will state it again.
> 
> 1. REP System is going nowhere, it is simply not active yet.
> 2. Off Topic section will return after some permission adjustments
> 3. Visual bugs and technical bugs are being worked on in order to bring back what you guys are familiar with within reason (This is a new platform so some things will be different)
> 4. The current ads on OCN will be looked into in due course.
> 
> At the moment there is much work to be done to fine tune the various systems on this platform, please bare with us as it is going to take a few days to remedy some of the obvious issues and other issues will be fixed as soon as possible.
> 
> Apologies for any annoyances caused during this transition.
> 
> Regards,
> E


So let's repeat this again. Why.. What ever gave you guys the idea that posting a broken version of the site to the public as an "update" would be a good idea? Why did you not fix all of this before posting it publically? Are you just using us as your free guinea pigs now to find all of your problems for you? Personally I would of preferred you have the site further down in extended down time, up to and including a week if it would of meant a fully functional site when we finally got it instead of this unfinished garbage we have today..


----------



## DzillaXx

vBulletin has always sucked....

There are plenty of sites using it out there and they are all garbage compared to what we got with huddler.


vBulletin even to this day is still suck in the 2000s.

I'm sure there was something out there better than going back to that crappy platform....


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

Ownageism said:


> Yeah... this new design is terrible. I get that Huddler was no longer being supported, but unless there was a security flaw, or a major bug of some sort, then there shouldn't have been any reason to change forum software. Don't fix what ain't broke.
> 
> - Site loads way, way too slow. Seriously. There is literally no excuse for a site to load this slow
> - Bland color scheme/layout. Mobile version is just as bad
> - Everything looks cluttered
> 
> Any particular reason vBulletin was used instead of Xenforo? Every Xenforo message board I've used loads insanely quick, and doesn't look like the cluttered mess that we're currently seeing.
> 
> I used to love vBulletin back in the day. Things have changed, though. vBulletin message boards feel super clunky, bloated, and slow now.




Huddler was not only not supported it was SaaS (System as as Service) meaning Wikia hosted/webmastered/admined everything and there was no option to take or use the Huddler software, it was move or die.

Verticalscope uses a custom vB framework for all their sites AFAIK, check out avsforum for another Huddler to VS vB site


----------



## mmonnin

kithylin said:


> So let's repeat this again. Why.. What ever gave you guys the idea that posting a broken version of the site to the public as an "update" would be a good idea? Why did you not fix all of this before posting it publically? Are you just using us as your free guinea pigs now to find all of your problems for you? Personally I would of preferred you have the site further down in extended down time, up to and including a week if it would of meant a fully functional site when we finally got it instead of this unfinished garbage we have today..


The site was sold to a marketing company who runs vB Forums.


----------



## Overclock_Admin

SpeedyIV said:


> When I click on "Find more posts" by whoever, nothing comes up. It used to lists all posts by whatever user name, in reverse chronological order. I did not see anyone else post about this. Am I doing something wrong?
> 
> What happened to REP? I don't see to have any anymore (not that I had a lot but still...)


Rep is coming back, its on the to do list. The find more posts as well will work in due time, we are still working on it. 



Qu1ckset said:


> Whats about pics posted on threads, they all seem to be gone, is that temporary ?


Nothing is lost, still working on it. 



Juggalo23451 said:


> What happened to the staff section?


permissions maybe?



walden1854 said:


> Also it looks like once you post you can no longer edit? Is that temporary? If it's not temporary that sucks for someone like me who edits my posts often (for typos if nothing else).


This should be sorted shortly. 
-Philip


----------



## go4life

I had ad free OCN, now that option is gone in user control panel. Please add in that quickly. Site is also slower, and unstructured. Think more of how OCN was long before Huddler (2006-2009), then add dark theme and modernize all of that again. Before 2006 it was a bit unbalanced, as 2009 came noticeable downgrade slowly, yet far from perfect in between that as well. More a hint of the direction you should go. 


The "you might like" needs to be gone this instant. 

Remember OCN was once the go to place for enthusiasts, now it feels like you again are attempting to go mainstream. Remember who your real members are, we that came back in the day and wanted proper discussion and conversation about all related to not only technology, we where there for each other. Of course new members should be welcome, they just need to have our old community vibe like the real members of OCN has. Sadly seen many go away over the years, however I am confident they will return (as will I) once you go back to the real roots. 
I was a member under different name from very beginning of OCN, and current account since 2008. 

Let us go back to the origin of who we are, so we can be ourselves again


----------



## Chipp

DzillaXx said:


> vBulletin has always sucked....
> 
> There are plenty of sites using it out there and they are all garbage compared to what we got with huddler.
> 
> 
> vBulletin even to this day is still suck in the 2000s.
> 
> I'm sure there was something out there better than going back to that crappy platform....



This vBulletin-derivative platform is a package deal with our new ownership. Its not off-the-shelf, its a custom spin of the platform that their team of developers maintain. Yes, its vBulletin at its core... but we have a team of developers on staff who help maintain / improve / etc the existing core platform.

We did evaluate other platforms, but once the decision to also seek new ownership was made the platform cards were dealt as a part of that process. Many people have fond memories of our pre-Huddler days on vB, and we hope that with sufficient time we can inspire some of that same level of respect for the platform again now. Remember, this is day 1, hour 2. We've got room to grow.


----------



## ryan92084

Oh great vertalscope... I look forward to another super awkward password reset when they get breached again.
http://forums.watchuseek.com/f2/password-changes-4566037.html


----------



## TwoCables

HowHardCanItBe said:


> Yes, and many people had protested about it, including you, so why should we spare any criticism we have with this platform? At least huddler had functionality. This is just shocking and taking us back to the 00s again.


Sigh. I protested because I hated everything about the Huddler platform. I participated in their beta testing before migrating to Huddler, and I thought it was absolute garbage. I still thought so even all the way up to yesterday. The difference today is, *I already know that I love vBulletin, so I am just going to wait for them to finish this migration.*

Those who were here before November 9th 2011 experienced OCN on vBulletin. I have been hoping for 6 long years that this day would come. It's finally here and I choose to celebrate instead of complain about its state ON THE FIRST DAY. I mean, seriously, this is the first day! What did you guys expect?!?! Besides, am I the only one who read the original post? Most of what you all are complaining about is explained by the original post. As for the rest of what's being complained about, AGAIN, GIVE IT TIME. Sheesh! Huddler was stupid. VBulletin is awesome. Have some faith. You will see how much better vBulletin is. All of you will see! Mark my words.


----------



## toolmaker03

well most of this site I never used in the first place, but now I am starting from step one.

how do I add pictures now?

is it the drag files here to attach, like a email with pics attached? 

do we not have the option of having a small pic, of the actual pic seen in our posts anymore?

it seemed like creating posts was easier and more convenient before, maybe I am missing something that is makes this easier and more convenient than it used to be?


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Here is why NoScript and uBlock are flipping the Hell out....

This is what OCN is trying to display to us now, while not allowing an HTTPS connection!

Oh, and to post this, I had to do a human verification to make sure this account isn't a spam bot....

EDIT:

What in the Hell is anyone at OCN thinking?

EDIT 2:

"Don't forget to like, comment, tweet, subscribe, imgur, tumble,reddit!!"

Am I doing it right, yet?


----------



## epic1337

wait, did some posts vanish just now? i was reading the thread and then after refreshing the post count regressed?


----------



## chessmyantidrug

I tried reading through the entire thread of gripes about the new look. I don't like it either, but I understand why things changed. The old platform was no longer being supported so things were going to change sooner or later. Keeping everything on the old platform would be akin to optimizing webpages for Internet Explorer.

I'm not experiencing the resource issue others have mentioned. I'm currently using a computer at work that has an i4-4590S and no discrete GPU. Navigating the forums is just fine. I'm sure when I get home to my system with an X5670 and GTX 970 things will work similarly.

I'm not the biggest fan of this platform, but I wasn't exactly blown away by the old platform either. I thought it was dated and I was a little excited when I found out why the forums were down for a couple days. I don't know what platform has a more modern look I would find ideal. Being unsatisfied with the appearance of the forum is a silly reason to leave, in my opinion. I come here for the discussions and to help others. I always thought the purpose of these forums was to have a place for the community to come together and discuss subject matter we love. I didn't realize people cared so much about the presentation of the forums. I guess it makes sense with how focused people are on the appearance of a game rather than the gameplay itself.


----------



## blaze2210

Right off the bat, the following items jumped out at me:

- This update broke the dark theme that I had going to make OCN easier on the eyes.
- Items on the site are larger than necessary.
- Looks as though all of the unique emojis on here aren't present.
- The recent threads and news sections are no longer present on the homepage. This one's a pretty big deal to me, that's where I normally came across the threads that I participate in. 
- Rep points don't seem to be present. So that entire facet of the site is just gone now? 

So far, it looks like this move has essentially stripped away some of the characteristics that made OCN unique. I'm not looking for an additional facebook-like site to be on, and the addition of the ability to "Like" posts and get friend requests is a bit ridiculous.


----------



## Cyrious

Additional notes:

Please prune all of the crap out of the email notifications. I get one, maybe two lines of what I'm actually interested in and a whole lot of junk that is not needed or wanted. Huddler's notifications were much cleaner.

Speaking of notifications, being forced to come back to the site and make a post just to force the next batch of notifications to go out is a bad idea.

Live updating threads are also a thing I very much liked.


----------



## Captcha

I appreciate the effort, time and money you guys spend for this new Update. Thanks. 

Some guys here had good feedback. I think it looks okay. Would like to have a different design with the color and some boxes. A cleaner better readable website. Maybe it's the blue text and the blue tones who makes it hard to read. I'm more a fan of black, white and grayscaled forums with colors used more for hover effect or some updates, icons etc.

One thing I think isn't good is the rating system for the threads. I think it's bad to can do negative rates to some members even when they spend a lot of time to a thread.

Looking forward!


----------



## KGPrime

Oh ...um Nope.

Emergency style sheet to the rescue.


----------



## The L33t

When trying to use "Search This Thread" function, I get "no enabled local indexes to search". Just reporting in case someone else didn't already


----------



## WhiteWulfe

There will be things we need to fix. Please help us out - when you provide feedback, tell us:
- what you expected to happen
- what actually happened
- a URL we can use to reproduce your issue
- any special steps required to reproduce your issue

Several things come to mind... Writing up a list of things I've noticed in the first five minutes of being on here, and didn't read through all the comments because the eye strain I'm getting from this insanely bright setup is almost as bad as the temporary HWBot Invision forum was, and that one was BAD.

1) It's eye bleedingly bright. Okay, that's slight hyperbole, but it's headache inducing within 30 seconds. We really, really, REALLY need that dark theme ASAP. A proper, FIRST PARTY supported one.
2) We appear to be missing all of the rep we've gained over the years on the previous forum. Wait, it's called likes now? Why the change? Likes are MEANINGLESS, Reputation meant you were contributing something to the forums and community itself.
3) Where'd trader rep go? It's part of the... iTrader profile now...? Also, spelling error on the link under said trader rep, why does it say "view Complete Feedback*s*"?
4) When I middle click on my profile pic in the top right corner, it brings me to epic1337's profile, not mine. Left clicking and then clicking on my name brings me to my profile.
4.5) On the topic of that top right icon, why is it so small, and why do I have to physically click on it to get the menu to populate? Previous software was hover over and it revealed itself.
5) That nice profile banner pic we used to have is insanely small.
6) The Active topics and sponsors section? on the right hand side being permanently there and scrolling with is rather annoying, and wastes space.
7) Where'd all the good post icons we used to have go, like :devil:
8) What happened to the postbits that linked to and/or provided info on our BOINC, [email protected], HWBot, and whatnot that used to be displayed under our avatar?
9) What happened to the Overclocked accounts? We used to have our names in a special colour.
10) Clicking "Threads I've Started" gives an error message of "no enabled local indexes to search"
11) Every single one of my subscribed threads shows new messages, regardless of their status from the previous forum software.

I think that's more or less it for now.


----------



## iamjanco

*Ip address issue*

Here's one I haven't seen noted yet:










This is where your system says I am:










This is (more or less) where I really am:


----------



## schuck6566

*Quick Marty,We have to save the future of editing...*



epic1337 said:


> wait, what the heck is this?
> the post was made in 2018, but it was edited back in 2014? did my post time-travel or something?


LOL,and time traveling editors keep striking!Note @ bottom of pic it shows your post being edited the day before the date you posted about editing from 2014. They tried to correct it but just made MORE of a mess...


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

PostalTwinkie said:


> Here is why NoScript and uBlock are flipping the Hell out....
> 
> This is what OCN is trying to display to us now, while not allowing an HTTPS connection!
> 
> Oh, and to post this, I had to do a human verification to make sure this account isn't a spam bot....
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> What in the Hell is anyone at OCN thinking?
> 
> EDIT 2:
> 
> "Don't forget to like, comment, tweet, subscribe, imgur, tumble,reddit!!"
> 
> Am I doing it right, yet?


The anti spam will must likely be temp until permissions are sorted, OCN has always prided itself on being easy to use in terms of verification and anti spam and would rather deal with a bit more spam than annoy members with anti spam measures. 



blaze2210 said:


> Right off the bat, the following items jumped out at me:
> 
> - This update broke the dark theme that I had going to make OCN easier on the eyes.
> - Items on the site are larger than necessary.
> - Looks as though all of the unique emojis on here aren't present.
> - No notification for subscriptions next to my avatar in the top-right corner of the page.
> - The recent threads and news sections are no longer present on the homepage. This one's a pretty big deal to me, that's where I normally came across the threads that I participate in.
> - Rep points don't seem to be present. So that entire facet of the site is just gone now?
> 
> So far, it looks like this move has essentially stripped away some of the characteristics that made OCN unique. I'm not looking for an additional facebook-like site to be on, and the addition of the ability to "Like" posts and get friend requests is a bit ridiculous.


Likes will be replaced with Rep as before and I'm sure we will be able to turn off a lot of the social media style features.

We are 2 hours into this platform and are still working on backend options to set everything up, please bear with us.


----------



## DzillaXx

Chipp said:


> This vBulletin-derivative platform is a package deal with our new ownership. Its not off-the-shelf, its a custom spin of the platform that their team of developers maintain. Yes, its vBulletin at its core... but we have a team of developers on staff who help maintain / improve / etc the existing core platform.
> 
> We did evaluate other platforms, but once the decision to also seek new ownership was made the platform cards were dealt as a part of that process. Many people have fond memories of our pre-Huddler days on vB, and we hope that with sufficient time we can inspire some of that same level of respect for the platform again now. Remember, this is day 1, hour 2. We've got room to grow.


Yeah Yeah...

I already went through this over at avsforum....

I still hate it.

Not a fan of their platform, pretty much copy paste for pretty much all of their clients...
Just running a different Theme and different home page.



Sure it isn't pure vBulletin like all the web sites to pirate software from. But the forum interface is about the same. Still as outdated as ever.



Can't wait till me move away from this in 4 years when something better comes along.


----------



## chessmyantidrug

Looks like search on the site is down. Since the rig feature is currently absent from signatures, it's hard to tell what people are talking about in relation to their current system. I tried looking at a user's previous posts and received this error: no enabled local indexes to search. Not surprised considering features are still in the process of being enabled.


----------



## NeoReaper

Bugs that are the most annoying so far:
-Middle-click scrolling in chrome on 100 posts per page is god awful with extremely high CPU usage.
-Sig-Rigs have just kinda... Poofed.
-Middleclicking your profile picture in the top right takes you to the admin's profile.

Feedback so far:
-Everything else I can adjust to over time but the profile view page has really taken a step back and looks old, I prefer the old profile view page.


----------



## m4fox90

Currently seeing 14 blocks on uBlock, 21 on disconnect.me, and 14 on ghostery plugins on firefox.

that seems like a lot and is probably contributing to some of the folks saying the site is very slow now


----------



## Minotaurtoo

WhiteWulfe said:


> There will be things we need to fix. Please help us out - when you provide feedback, tell us:
> - what you expected to happen
> - what actually happened
> - a URL we can use to reproduce your issue
> - any special steps required to reproduce your issue
> 
> Several things come to mind... Writing up a list of things I've noticed in the first five minutes of being on here, and didn't read through all the comments because the eye strain I'm getting from this insanely bright setup is almost as bad as the temporary HWBot Invision forum was, and that one was BAD.
> 
> 1) It's eye bleedingly bright. Okay, that's slight hyperbole, but it's headache inducing within 30 seconds. We really, really, REALLY need that dark theme ASAP. A proper, FIRST PARTY supported one.
> 2) We appear to be missing all of the rep we've gained over the years on the previous forum. Wait, it's called likes now? Why the change? Likes are MEANINGLESS, Reputation meant you were contributing something to the forums and community itself.
> 3) Where'd trader rep go? It's part of the... iTrader profile now...? Also, spelling error on the link under said trader rep, why does it say "view Complete Feedback*s*"?
> 4) When I middle click on my profile pic in the top right corner, it brings me to epic1337's profile, not mine. Left clicking and then clicking on my name brings me to my profile.
> 4.5) On the topic of that top right icon, why is it so small, and why do I have to physically click on it to get the menu to populate? Previous software was hover over and it revealed itself.
> 5) That nice profile banner pic we used to have is insanely small.
> 6) The Active topics and sponsors section? on the right hand side being permanently there and scrolling with is rather annoying, and wastes space.
> 7) Where'd all the good post icons we used to have go, like :devil:
> 8) What happened to the postbits that linked to and/or provided info on our BOINC, [email protected], HWBot, and whatnot that used to be displayed under our avatar?
> 9) What happened to the Overclocked accounts? We used to have our names in a special colour.
> 10) Clicking "Threads I've Started" gives an error message of "no enabled local indexes to search"
> 11) Every single one of my subscribed threads shows new messages, regardless of their status from the previous forum software.
> 
> I think that's more or less it for now.


About #7 I really hope they come back and include turd and troll emoji's lol... we need the poop and troll


----------



## Contagion

I just started getting back into the site and checking it daily. One of the main things that drew me back in was the consolidated news and recent threads at the top of the page.

Perhaps I am missing something, but what was the point of this change? I never really had an issue with the previous site and going through a huge change just seems like there's nowhere to go but backward. I'll keep using it and see if I can get used to it but, eh. Change is good when there's a reason for it.

Likes? Really? This isn't facebook. Pls.


----------



## Deeptek

The site is now slow and images are not showing up for me.

If you want a new platform use the one TekSydicate and SmallFormFactor use..


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

iamjanco said:


> Here's one I haven't seen noted yet:
> 
> 
> 
> This is where your system says I am:
> 
> 
> This is (more or less) where I really am:



Hi, could you go to your userCP, click on options at the left and scroll down and see if IP verification is turned on, if it is you can turn it off if you wish.


----------



## beardlessduck

I agree with everyone in this thread, the site is worse in every way since the update! It's very unprofessional to release an update like this that clearly wasn't tested at all. ****-tier ads, slow as hell, no SSL login, basic features missing/broken... 

Overclock.net will be in one of those clickbait ads if you're not careful, I can see it now: "You will be SHOCKED at how these 10 websites look today!"

The redesign reminds me of those anti-drug ads where it shows the person perfectly healthy in one picture and then the same person missing teeth and ravaged by meth use in the next picture. This would definitely be the after picture.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

m4fox90 said:


> Currently seeing 14 blocks on uBlock, 21 on disconnect.me, and 14 on ghostery plugins on firefox.
> 
> that seems like a lot and is probably contributing to some of the folks saying the site is very slow now


I've already hit 23 blocks on Ublock since hitting quote button... so yeah I bet that's whats slowing down the site for most people... not slow here, but no ads or clickbait showing either.


----------



## FlyingSolo

I really don't like this style at all. Homepage was way better before. Actually everything was better before.


----------



## blaze2210

Bitemarks and bloodstains said:


> Likes will be replaced with Rep as before and I'm sure we will be able to turn off a lot of the social media style features.
> 
> We are 2 hours into this platform and are still working on backend options to set everything up, please bear with us.


I sure hope those social media features are buried as deep in a trash pile as possible and set ablaze, facebook is more than enough social media for me.

Also, just noticed that my rig isn't in my signature anymore either....


----------



## cdcd

Where's the post editor?
Will the thread live update functionality be restored?
Will the draft functionality be restored?

When I hit either 'See my posts' or 'Threads I started' I get the message 'no enabled local indexes to search'.

Overall the site looks like something from 2011. Should have went Xenforo instead of dated vB.

Edit: And why does it say below my fresh post 'last edited by Tsegaw' (who I'm not), in 2014 no less? Why is there a box for post deletion first when I hit the 'Edit' button?


----------



## Anty

*make OCN great again*

What did you do to the editor? Should we memorize all BBCodes? Seriously?
Where are pictures from the threads? I hope you are going to restore them soon otherwise those threads are FUBARed.
Where is my avatar?


----------



## Ownageism

ryan92084 said:


> Oh great vertalscope... I look forward to another super awkward password reset when they get breached again.
> http://forums.watchuseek.com/f2/password-changes-4566037.html


Quoted for emphasis. Two password breaches in the past 2 years.

What a lovely cherry on top of this dated, bloated -- custom spin or not -- vBulletin mess.

Here's hoping you can iron out these kinks, OCN. But based on the other forums that use this VerticalScope garbage, I can't say I'll be getting my hopes up.


----------



## TwoCables

Chipp said:


> This vBulletin-derivative platform is a package deal with our new ownership. Its not off-the-shelf, its a custom spin of the platform that their team of developers maintain. Yes, its vBulletin at its core... but we have a team of developers on staff who help maintain / improve / etc the existing core platform.
> 
> We did evaluate other platforms, but once the decision to also seek new ownership was made the platform cards were dealt as a part of that process. Many people have fond memories of our pre-Huddler days on vB, and we hope that with sufficient time we can inspire some of that same level of respect for the platform again now. Remember, this is day 1, hour 2. We've got room to grow.


You have my full support with this migration. I'm extremely happy that OCN is back on vBulletin! I know without a shadow of a doubt that over the coming days, weeks and/or months, everyone will see that vBulletin is far better than Huddler - at least for OCN. Mark my words.


----------



## Contagion

Homepage looks like a mobile site that was simply stretched wider. I don't know man. OCN looked professional before.


----------



## airisom2

Like button tiny. When changing it to rep make it huge enough so that nobody complains that they don't get rep anymore  I'd also like a flame instead of a thumb. 

Hide the xx users liked this post at the bottom of liked posts. I'm sure some people would like to keep their reps private. Ie. People are "debating". Someone in the conversation reps someone who they agree with, it's visible, and now people will start alienating each-other, or just make the "debates" even worse. Just one example, though. 

Please remove the redirect page. 

While the news isn't on the front page, we have a news link. Just open all news threads in new tabs and indulge yourself 

Other than that, the site looks good. Glad to be back on vB.


----------



## TheReciever

I dont know how you guys did it, but this isnt even OCN anymore.

You guys got all the crap in the world in the last migration and you somehow deploy a replacement in significantly worse fashion than the last. 

Your last platform being EOL is no excuse, I highly doubt they just called you up 3 days ago stating they are pulling the plug. 

I came to terms with the last migration after using Dark Theme, I know im just 1 user so who gives a damn but man, I cant believe this is supposed to be a forum made by and for tech enthusiasts.

You should've just left this site down for a month and put in more time.

I guess ill just continue surfing NotebookReview, they dont have the greatest forum either but at least its functional.


----------



## BulletSponge

Well this is gonna take a bit of getting used to


----------



## kd5151

Would be nice to see the green new post button pop up after someone posts a new post while reading other new posts. RIP refresh button over here.


----------



## Alya

Look, I don't like change either, but we should be more constructive rather than just throwing tantrums and slamming our fists on the table screaming, with the old forum software no longer being supported and not being hostable by OCN themselves, they had to move somewhere, people wouldn't have liked the change regardless because nobody likes change, we all like what we're comfortable with. We'll survive.

The amount of garbage (tracking, ads, etc) is really displeasing though, and I understand you guys need to make money somehow, but this is pretty awful currently and I wouldn't recommend friends use this for hardware info because of that.


----------



## AloneInTheDuck

I hate it. It's awfull design.
Return the old design
Where is the field for entering a new message in the tread? I can't find it, only button.
So much visual garbage on the page.
Return back button for upload files. Drug and drop - so bad

Diagrammas on votes looks terible

here are the things that need to be fixed. I highlighted them with color:
red - icons too huge, it does not make sense
orange - icons are too similar, you need to change the color of different icons
green - it is not convenient. Make this a drop-down list or a spoiler
pink - visual garbage. Make it not so bright or deleat this


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

Anty said:


> What did you do to the editor? Should we memorize all BBCodes? Seriously?
> Where are pictures from the threads? I hope you are going to restore them soon otherwise those threads are FUBARed.
> Where is my avatar?


Hi, could you go to your userCP, click on options at the left and scroll down and you will be able to select between basic (probably what you are using now) or enhanced BB editors (has BB formatting buttons) and also a WYSIWYG editor


----------



## AlphaC

Is there any way to reply without hitting the reply button at the top left?

For short answers to things it seems like it is unnecessarily cumbersome to have to go to a new page for anything that is fully text.


----------



## KyadCK

Middle-click (open link in new tab) on my avatar top-right goes to Admin's profile; http://www.overclock.net/forum/members/overclock_admin.html

While that is funny, unless someone is going to ship me an optimus prime costume I feel it should go to my own profile.

EDIT: Tested again! Now it goes to WhiteWulfe's profile; http://www.overclock.net/forum/members/whitewulfe.html

Left-clicking my avatar and middle-clicking on my name goes to my profile like it should, seems to be an avatar issue.

This is in Chrome 63, if it helps.

-------------

I do not have permission to visit Rigbuilder. This is probably part of the other permissions issues.

-------------

Where are... any... BBCode options? Italics? Bold? URL insert? If I did not know them manually from years of using BBCode this would be a problem.

Got it Bitemarks, thanks. Perhaps ask for this to be in the OP? Seems a common issue.

-------------

Where's the SigRigs? I hope they are not gone forever. Besides showing off they're a big help in help threads.

-------------

Pleaaaaaaaaaaaase bring back most recent news and most recent threads! 

Yes I see the right side. No I do not feel that counts, it is not the same and it following me everywhere is annoying. It having a second search bar when the title bar _also_ follows me and already has one is even more annoying. It being a generic "Custom Search" that doesn't fit the theme is weird.

-------------

The limit to only three page numbers and an arrow is... limiting. At least compared to old OCN.

-------------

OCN always defaults to Mobile mode when I go to it. Doesn't matter if I click the OCN logo or type it in a browser.

Again Chrome 63.

-------------

There is a Title field in every post reply, not just thread creation.

-------------

I don't know what Post Icons are, but I do not feel that 14 of them need to take up five acres of space when I fullscreen at 3440x1440. They could be condensed easily.

-------------

In regards to our posts; Where are our avatars? Where are our various stats like Rep? Where are out titles and OCN flames? Where is our clickable name to go to that person's profile? I assume these are just part of getting OCN online again and will be figured out soon, but worth mentioning.

EDIT: You actually fixed this AS I TYPED. Neat.

EDIT2: OK, no, seriously, OCN is sloooooooooooooooooow now. It took a full 30 seconds to save the previous edit. Hopefully this smooths out.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

TwoCables said:


> You have my full support with this migration. I'm extremely happy that OCN is back on vBulletin! I know without a shadow of a doubt that over the coming days, weeks and/or months, everyone will see that vBulletin is far better than Huddler - at least for OCN. Mark my words.



I've been on some other VB sites and had no real issues... hoping this gets sorted out soon though it looks so much like late 1990's garbage forums to me now.... keep thinking I'm back in college again looking at this. need a dark theme back soon this is just too bright for comfort..

all in all I think in time it will be ok... but for now... the griping shall continue


----------



## Cyrious

New bugs to add to the massive pile:

Attempting to upload an avatar, either from my computer or through another site, results in "unable to save image"

Attempting to switch forum pages (from 5 to 6 for example) fails to kick it over to page 6, leaving me stuck on page 5.


----------



## Quantum Reality

Can I select NOT to have "Active Topics" on the right hand side of every page? On desktop it wouldn't really matter much but on laptop with 1366x768 it eats up a lot of screen real estate.

I use NoScript and have only overclock.net whitelisted atm, along with NS's default permissions. I also have it hardened to block scripting in whitelisted subdocuments of, etc, and I do NOT let the cascaded permissions go through to third party scripts.

As such the site is fairly usable and doesn't seem to load down my CPU a lot.


----------



## Ironcobra

please put the news back and add it to the mobile site as well!!


----------



## Derek1

I hate it.
What is with the floating Active Topics crap.
Why is there no notifications of postings to my subs on the Avatar in the top right now?
The Main Page stinks!


----------



## iamwardicus

I look forward to seeing what it looks like in another month or so after the big and moderate issues are fixed. Obviously there's a lot wrong given it's only been up a couple hours. 

I personally hope to see a bit of a cross of the 2005 style and the Huddler version. 

I miss the Sig-Rigs myself.


----------



## Chipp

iamjanco said:


> Here's one I haven't seen noted yet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is where your system says I am:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is (more or less) where I really am:




The good news is that the IP address you see there is our old CDN... its a Wikia-controlled server, and since we're still waiting to be dead-sure that DNS has updated all the world over, it is forward its requests to our new site.

I'll check into why this IP isn't whitelisted as being known-safe.


----------



## iamjanco

Bitemarks and bloodstains said:


> Hi, could you go to your userCP, click on options at the left and scroll down and see if IP verification is turned on, if it is you can turn it off if you wish.
> (images removed to conserve space)


It's on, I turned it on myself. Was just sharing what I noted after doing so because of the ssl issue.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Minotaurtoo said:


> About #7 I really hope they come back and include turd and troll emoji's lol... we need the poop and troll


Not to mention that putting in a number sign AUTOMATICALLY turns it into a linkable hashtag... Wait what!? This is a forum, not Facebook/Instagram/Twitter where over half the post is hashtags!!


----------



## hegs218

garbage goodbye


----------



## TinyRichard

The new site is to hardware forums as Vega is to gaming cards.


----------



## cdcd

A couple of other things: 
The site is SLOW. Like, really slow. Everything is just slow. Posting, editing, opening threads. One word: Slow. 
Secondly, whenever I hit the 'Go to the next new post' button that post isn't aligned correctly but weirdly shifted upwards. Looks butt-ugly.
And lastly, there seems to be no option to mark all topics as read. 

And please, for the love of god, don't stretch the whole forum. The column width was perfect before, now it's very stressful for the eyes.


----------



## y2kcamaross

Overclock.net has been my homepage for 5+ years, I have a feeling that will layout was perfect, this is horrendous, needs the most recent forum posts on one side and most recent news posts on the other


----------



## pioneerisloud

As much as I hated Huddler compared to the last time we were on vBulletin, it did bring some very nice and apppreciated add ons to the site.

Now, a lot of my content that I uploaded, and uploaded ONLY on OCN is gone. Stuff that I can't get back now. I can't find the forums without clicking on a menu, the page looks completely mobile optimized even on a desktop. It's a huge mess. Not happy at all with this release. I didn't do this with Huddler, but I'm signing out, and leaving. I'll wait till some of my OCN buddies message me on Steam to let me know its better again before I even think about coming back.

And seriously, putting LIKES in here?!?!?!?!?! Didn't we go over this LAST TIME, when I personally spammed up like 50k likes in an hour? We went over this last time, the community didn't want likes. This isn't facebook. Honestly at this point, I can get the same information on Facebook (dead serious), and have an easier to use GUI.


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

AlphaC said:


> Is there any way to reply without hitting the reply button at the top left?
> 
> For short answers to things it seems like it is unnecessarily cumbersome to have to go to a new page for anything that is fully text.


Scroll to the bottom of the page hit the little - minus and it should bring up the quick editor.


----------



## dubldwn

Hi, please remove the trashy "you may like" ads. This isn't TMZ. I guess I shouldn't speak for anyone else but I believe we're the opposite of the target audience for that kind of garbage. And it is garbage.

Also, please put the (combined) industry news on the front page similar to the way it was before. Separate from active topics. 

Thank You - Your Biggest Fan


----------



## Flames21891

I want to like it. I really do. But I can't.

It's so spartan compared to what we had before. I get that moving to a whole new standard will have teething issues, but I would assume there would have been an effort to preserve as much familiarity as possible while upgrading the backend. Instead, most everything that was on the front page before is now missing, the biggest of which is the News column. Having that on the front page, at a glance without having to navigate to individual subforums and open new tabs, well the convenience cannot be understated. 

Also, Firefox is reporting that the connection is not using TLS. Er, what? I don't think it's very good for the image of the site trying to maintain its status as one of the biggest and most informed tech communities around to simply blow off modern security standards. With modern computing power, TLS has essentially zero performance impact on a site, and there's really no reason ANY site that wants itself taken seriously shouldn't be using it.

I'm not trying to be mean, like I said I'm sure most of this is the result of teething issues. But I don't want to sugar coat it as these facets were the most important parts of the site to me personally, and I doubt I'm alone on that.

EDIT: Also the rigs in our signatures is gone. That was one of the coolest things on the site! Hopefully there's a way to bring that back.


----------



## ryan92084

As others have noted there are a bunch of bugs and quirks to be/are being worked out. I would suggest people go into their user CP options and poke around a bit before complaining about certain things (default email subscription, lame editor, etc). From a usability perspective this is the most annoying thing I've come across yet 


nonametoclaim said:


> hmmmmm.....
> ...
> 
> what i hate
> *going to "industry news" only to realize i have to open 5 tabs to see everything going on in the industry
> 
> *im sure plenty of this will smooth out over time as the site is up before being 100% converted or whatever. but its my 2 cents
> 
> i also noticed the rules say You may not edit your posts
> im sure some of this is


also the "Quote:
Originally Posted by AlphaC " section isn't distinct enough from the rest of the post.


----------



## Dimensive

Ok, why is logging in NOT encrypted and why is the change password page not encrypted!?


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Please note that the site speed will be affected as there are still backend changes taking place, that combined with the membership making changes, uploading new avatars and posting will cause a slow down. Once everything is in place in the backend the forums should be much smoother.


----------



## Jsunn

None of my pictures that I uploaded appear in my threads or other places I have uploaded pictures?

Not sure if this was mentioned before...?
J


----------



## NBrock

*Nope*

Have to agree, I do not like the new everything...

I don't like how now the forum looks super generic. 
I loved the layout of the old front page. Getting to see the latest 10 threads and the news section was great for finding interesting posts.
I also loved how before you could see some of the last post in a thread without clicking on it and going to the thread.
I don't like the layout of the profile page. I use to like having more detail in there about thread activity and folding activity. It was nice just to open that one page up and easily track the stuff I was subbed to.
When I click the overclock.net in the top left to take me back to the home page it defaults to the mobile version. FireFox and Chrome.
Not a fan of all the much larger ads and tracking. Fired up AD Block right away as well as no script. 
Website seems to run a bit slower now. Noticeable enough to say something.
I also miss the scrolling banner across the top with recent articles/reviews and whatnot. 
All my uploaded pictures are gone.
I miss all the icons and smileys you could add to a post. It was great for talking smack in the folding forums.
I'm sure I'll find more to note but for now that's it.


----------



## Dynomutt

epic1337 said:


> wait, did some posts vanish just now? i was reading the thread and then after refreshing the post count regressed?


yep I noticed that too!


----------



## iamjanco

Chipp said:


> The good news is that the IP address you see there is our old CDN... its a Wikia-controlled server, and since we're still waiting to be dead-sure that DNS has updated all the world over, it is forward its requests to our new site.
> 
> I'll check into why this IP isn't whitelisted as being known-safe.


Thanks for the clarification, Chipp.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

WhiteWulfe said:


> Not to mention that putting in a number sign AUTOMATICALLY turns it into a linkable hashtag... Wait what!? This is a forum, not Facebook/Instagram/Twitter where over half the post is hashtags!!


I just noticed that... ugh... I'll have to watch that... I'm from ancient times when hashtag was called pound sign or number symbol


----------



## Chipp

Jsunn said:


> None of my pictures that I uploaded appear in my threads or other places I have uploaded pictures?
> 
> Not sure if this was mentioned before...?
> J


Some images being intermittently missing is a known issue, yes. The ops team is working on it.


----------



## Gunderman456

All my pics on my build threads are gone. 

I don't like this change at all. Makes things harder to navigate then they should. To many clicks to get or go to where you want. The previous Overclock homepage gave you everything at a glance, now the site looks generic, unappealing, lifeless and will likely stunt new membership and growth. The Avatar personal page was way more intuitive. This should have been Beta tested and feedback sought prior to official release. 

Additionally, some of my links to older threads in my sig just brings me to the Forums homepage. Looks like I lost those personal threads?

No pop-up notification of new posts while in a thread?

Threads in subscriptions seem to have lost their view count.

Where's my Albums?

Pressing on the link to a subscribed thread does not remember where you left off and just brings you to the first page.

Why change the term "Rep" to "Liked", what is this Facebook? The term "Liked" is too vague and does not reflect the ideal of whether someone found your response or thread helpful. "Rep" is a much better term. What, is this serious tech forum turning hipster?


----------



## Sin0822

Why wasn't this done as part of a smaller group, like the last redo? Where only members with certain reps are invited to try it out and bugs are worked out. It seems kind of like a no-brainer considering all the problems (how is it that you launch the new forum without getting permissions correct? lol) There are also way too many lines on the page and the homepage is like an RSS feed (so kind of worthless).


----------



## TinyRichard

The new site is about as useful and informative as a Linus Sebastian "Tech Tip" of the day.


----------



## rpm666

I can't view all of the threads anymore? "No longer have permission or my account has been disabled"

**EDIT** I can view a handful of threads just not some directly. Inconsistent test results.


----------



## kithylin

User Control Panel does -NOTHING-. Literally it just shows me my subscribed threads. That's all. There's no way to "Control" anything with it.


----------



## cainy1991

----No quick reply box

----"Active Topics" side bar needs to be axed or have the option to hide (takes up a lot of space on a small screen-laptop for example)

----Home page layout - Much preferred the split news/other sections. 

----Use the "overclock.net" skin as default 


Probably other stuff but that sticks out most for a start.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Is this really necessary? Because if so, I'm gonna keep blocking them.

Also, hitting quick reply sometimes quotes and sometimes doesn't.


----------



## GorillaSceptre

Wow..

I'll check back now and then (and hopefully see some changes), but this is horrible atm.. The criticisms from others have already summed up most of my feelings. The consolidated sub-categories under 'Industry news' is a must for me.

Stats, etc,. in my profile seems bugged for me, but that will probably be sorted out in the next couple days. The problem is even if it worked perfectly I doubt I'll hang around here much longer, super disappointing.


----------



## Omicron

Honestly? It's not terrible, I'm not necessarily a huge fan of the tweaked layout, but it's still usable.

I'm sure the bugs (HTTPS, search history, and so forth) will be fixed, so no issues there.

My only complaints are the news/regular updates block section on the front page. Add that back in, I'd have no complaints at all. Otherwise, you're missing a huge, huge part of why people visited this forum. This sounds a bit trivial, but I probably would go to other websites over OCN if this wasn't restored.

The ads are more annoying (like I mentioned earlier,) but I can overlook this (to some degree) if the news block returns. Undoubtedly the clickbait content makes this place look far less reputable, but at least this isn't like the Tomshardware autoplaying video ads.

Besides those, no other complaints.


----------



## Cr4zy

All of the News posts regardless of their sub-forum (hardware, software, video game, etc) used to be visible as a whole under just the "Industry News" forum used to be ( http://www.overclock.net/f/149/industry-news ), now every section has to be browsed one by one.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Dimensive said:


> Ok, why is logging in NOT encrypted and why is the change password page not encrypted!?


We agree, this will be getting looked into as to why this is not yet active.


----------



## sammkv

RIP old front page!


----------



## Overclock_Admin

Omicron said:


> Honestly? It's not terrible, I'm not necessarily a huge fan of the tweaked layout, but it's still usable.
> 
> I'm sure the bugs (HTTPS, search history, and so forth) will be fixed, so no issues there.
> 
> My only complaints are the news/regular updates block section on the front page. Add that back in, I'd have no complaints at all. Otherwise, you're missing a huge, huge part of why people visited this forum. This sounds a bit trivial, but I probably would go to other websites over OCN if this wasn't restored.
> 
> The ads are more annoying (like I mentioned earlier,) but I can overlook this (to some degree) if the news block returns. Undoubtedly the clickbait content makes this place look far less reputable, but at least this isn't like the Tomshardware autoplaying video ads.
> 
> Besides those, no other complaints.


The home page is currently on a default mode, it is set up on a modular platform that can be adjusted as to what it shows and where it pulls from.



ENTERPRISE said:


> We agree, this will be getting looked into as to why this is not yet active.


As has been stated this is being looked into.


----------



## 87dtna

Why can I not access the classifieds now?


----------



## Chipp

rpm666 said:


> I can't view all of the threads anymore? "No longer have permission or my account has been disabled"
> 
> **EDIT** I can view a handful of threads just not some directly. Inconsistent test results.



Can you tell me what URL you are hitting when you run into that problem?


----------



## Dimensive

kithylin said:


> User Control Panel does -NOTHING-. Literally it just shows me my subscribed threads. That's all. There's no way to "Control" anything with it.


I noticed the same thing. Click the Tools links up top then Quick Links for the control panel options.


----------



## Hequaqua

Is the Rig Builder going to be coming back and showing in our sigs? If not, that will really cause a lot more of posts to explain issues, especially when trying to help other users.


----------



## robbo2

Every time I go to the site from my desktop it's in mobile mode.


----------



## PuffinMyLye

Where are all the post options? I see no way to change font, add links/pics, etc. when making a post/reply.

Also, notifications don't seem to go away. I've had a "1" stuck on my avatar in the top right corner even though I've addressed that thread already.


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

87dtna said:


> Why can I not access the classifieds now?


Nobody can, we are still setting up permissions, there are several sections that should be visible but are not.


----------



## NBrock

As a future feature request...Something I think would be a nice option is to be able to opt for a darker background to the forums. It's an awful lot of bright white on a large monitor.


----------



## 87dtna

Bitemarks and bloodstains said:


> Nobody can, we are still setting up permissions, there are several sections that should be visible but are not.


ok thank you.


----------



## 87dtna

user CP works fine for me, I have all my control options on the left column. Maybe it was fixed already but just throwing that in there that its working for me.


----------



## Ikbosh

I severely dislike that now when I go to: http://www.overclock.net/forum/industry-news/
It doesn't list threads below the subjects, now if I want to view the latest news, I have to go into each subject and look that way. It's minor in a way, but it's something that I thoroughly enjoyed on Overclock.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Chipp said:


> Some images being intermittently missing is a known issue, yes. The ops team is working on it.


I suspect they're referring to the image gallery of EVERY picture that the user has uploaded to the server. Every single image I've uploaded (be they rig shots, room shots, stuff in various threads)... It's all gone. Not showing, let alone a member gallery kind of option whatsoever.

We aren't talking user avatars here, we're talking EVERY image posted to the gallery. I wouldn't say all the galleries/images being gone for quite a few users is an "intermittent" thing.


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

PuffinMyLye said:


> Where are all the post options? I see no way to change font, add links/pics, etc. when making a post/reply.
> 
> Also, notifications don't seem to go away. I've had a "1" stuck on my avatar in the top right corner even though I've addressed that thread already.


I have just posted a thread explaining how to chnage between the editors 

http://www.overclock.net/forum/foru...e-between-basic-enhanced-wysiwyg-editors.html


----------



## zergrush

*why?*

new layout is atrocious

why change something that doesn't need to be changed?


----------



## PuffinMyLye

Bitemarks and bloodstains said:


> I have just posted a thread explaining how to chnage between the editors
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/forum/foru...e-between-basic-enhanced-wysiwyg-editors.html


Seems very odd that at least the enhanced is not the default option.


----------



## djriful

First, I thought OCN website got hacked... then I took at second look at it... I thought I just landed on p0rn website for some odd reason.


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

zergrush said:


> new layout is atrocious
> 
> why change something that doesn't need to be changed?


Huddler (the last forum software) was not only no longer supported it was SaaS (System as as Service) meaning Wikia hosted/webmastered/admined everything and there was no option to take or use the Huddler software, it was move or die.



PuffinMyLye said:


> Seems very odd that at least the enhanced is not the default option.


I agree.

We may be able change the default but I don't know for sure.


----------



## NBrock

djriful said:


> First, I thought OCN website got hacked... then I took at second look at it... I thought I just landed on p0rn website for some odd reason.



Yeah, I was not happy about the type of adds. In the past it was always stuff I was interested in anyway so I was alright with it...so now I just use adblock.


----------



## BinaryDemon

I miss the News / Rumors feed. I don't think there's enough difference between Popular Topics and Active Topics.

Also, why does my post show - Last edited by MississippiMan; 08-14-2014 at 02:30 PM.


----------



## l88bastar

This new format sucks!


----------



## kd5151

Brave browser on android blocks all the Ads on ocn! Highly recommeneded.


----------



## TinyRichard

Site looks like a MySpace page from 2005 minus all the Green Day .wav links and YTMND .gifs.


----------



## Roaches

Feels like 2007 again.

A huge step back from the previous site format. My trader rating is gone too.


----------



## Dimensive

Ok, I fixed the User CP page. I had blocked a lot of stuff on the old layout using uBlock Origin. Now, for the love all that is good in this world, can you please make the top of the page a static size? At least it's a single color this time around.


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

Roaches said:


> Feels like 2007 again.
> 
> A huge step back from the previous site format. My trader rating is gone too.


Trader ratings are just missing from the postbit, they are still available in your profile, hopefully we will get them restored to the postbit in time.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

First impressions with the mobile site: it’s missing several key features (avatars and liking/repping posts) and it takes two taps to see if subscribed threads have updated. A little number on your avatar or menu button like the old site would be welcome.


----------



## essanbee

What a stinking mess. Hope it gets better eventually...


----------



## Dimensive

kd5151 said:


> Brave browser on android blocks all the Ads on ocn! Highly recommeneded.


If you're rooted, install F-Droid and AdAway.


----------



## Overclock_Admin

Bitemarks and bloodstains said:


> Huddler (the last forum software) was not only no longer supported it was SaaS (System as as Service) meaning Wikia hosted/webmastered/admined everything and there was no option to take or use the Huddler software, it was move or die.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree.
> 
> We may be able change the default but I don't know for sure.


Yes we are able to, this will be adjusted.


----------



## Iwamotto Tetsuz

I just realised that all my photos have broken link in my post after update and dosen't load up
http://www.overclock.net/forum/build-logs/1522183-soundless-devil.html


----------



## schuck6566

*WT*? WAS a quick reply post,but has another comment now it was "EDITED" by 08-2014!*



robbo2 said:


> Every time I go to the site from my desktop it's in mobile mode.


Chipp,ENTERPRISE,and Overclock_Admin; Could ONE of you possibly answer why we keep seeing post being edited by people OTHER then those who posted them,with the dates of 08-14/15-2014? If it's the new people doing the editing, MAYBE part of the problem is dates being out of sync? (Of course it doesn't say alot for the companies IT people if the computers are all running systems that aren't kept up). Would really like an answer,'cause this is eating @ me.  P.S. Note in the screen shot that the first edit that's circled has 1 date,while THAT post was it's self edited with an even older date/time that can be seen @ bottom of screenshot.Edit: There was NO previous post until someone jacked my post on 08-2014 and added it!!!!


----------



## taowulf

All subscriptions are gone and no sign of rigbuilder. 

But the subscriptions is the bigger issue for me.

Oh wait, THERE THEY ARE.

nvm


----------



## l Nuke l

y2kcamaross said:


> This is just plain terrible


If it aint broke dont fix it. I want the old site back lol.


----------



## Jsunn

Iwamotto Tetsuz said:


> I just realised that all my photos have broken link in my post after update and dosen't load up
> http://www.overclock.net/forum/build-logs/1522183-soundless-devil.html



Same problem with all of my photos.


----------



## Gohan_Nightwing

Thing I miss the most right now is not being able to see which of my subscriptions has new entries posted. At least I haven't seen a way that I can do that...

I do think the home page seems a bit crowded and confusing. It'll take some getting used to for sure.


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

l Nuke l said:


> If it aint broke dont fix it. I want the old site back lol.


We had to change no ifs or buts.
Huddler (the last forum software) was not only no longer supported it was SaaS (System as as Service) meaning Wikia hosted/webmastered/admined everything and there was no option to take or use the Huddler software, it was move or die.


----------



## ltpdttcdft

High CPU usage. Compared to other vbulletin sites the new OCN is really heavy.
Also, HTTPS is gone. I don't even


----------



## MunneY

Bitemarks and bloodstains said:


> We had to change no ifs or buts.
> Huddler (the last forum software) was not only no longer supported it was SaaS (System as as Service) meaning Wikia hosted/webmastered/admined everything and there was no option to take or use the Huddler software, it was move or die.


The way this is going... the latter might not have been a bad option.


----------



## DooRules

Can't say I like much of anything done. Don't see much point in listing it out as you are not likely to be changing back. Can't really believe a site of this size and membership was put up for public consumption being so unpolished. How could you have not known? That's the really scary part.


----------



## disqq

Hello,

After logging in to my account today it says i'm banned even tho i did nothing on here?!










What's the reason of this?


----------



## Laithan

*?*



Dimensive said:


> I noticed the same thing. Click the Tools links up top then Quick Links for the control panel options.


I see a whole bunch of options on the left pane...same options that are listed in the quick links advice above. Maybe was an issue they already fixed.

The reason for the upgrade taken from the twitter feed:‏
@overclocknet - Jan 22 - "The developers of the platform we are leaving discontinued its development in 2017 - since it was no longer being supported, we needed to find a new home."

ok fair enough.. but wonder...Did they not want to continue? Are they just abandoning it? I am sure there would be some smart folks willing to keep it alive.. pass the torch??


Honestly, I am not going to hate on the new software.. Changes take time to get used to... just like a new version of Windows.. but from my own personal opinion, I thought the previous software used was BY FAR the best forum software I've used on the net.. maybe it's just the way you guys had it configured but I actually "dislike" other forums because of the visual design (not the content).. I have called OC.NET my home because of the web design and ease of use. 


My initial constructive criticism is a bit blunt:

* Is there a reason why the new site still isn't secure (HTTPS)? I would have thought that any effort to upgrade would have resulted in one of the features being an SSL cert... it is now 2018 after all now...

* Where are the message editing tools? I use them often... Do I have to manually write the code now?? fonts, size, colors, media etc all gone?? Have we been reduced to "NOTEPAD"?

* Why do all my replies need a title? I fee like I'm starting a new topic and I'm just replying. 

* I miss the reply window already there at the bottom.. I know it is just a click but I prefer having the reply window already at the bottom so If I want to respond I can just start typing.. it was just... good..

* Preview post / submit reply is backwards from how it used to be. Submit was always on the right. Can it be reversed?

* Are we no longer able to use emoticons? ¯\(°_o)/¯ lol

* Browsing sub-forums are not working right (or very limited). For example when I click above on FORUMS, then I go to Graphics cards and then pick NVIDIA, I can't see any of the sub-forums under that such as "NVIDIA Drivers and Overclocking" http://www.overclock.net/forum/nvidi...king-software/. This may result in many sub-forums gong unnoticed.


----------



## Laithan

*?*

When i got the database error above apparently it WAS posting my reply... I had to clean up and delete some (sorry).

When I do delete a message it pops me back to the first post in the thread instead of keeping me on the page I was on.


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

MunneY said:


> The way this is going... the latter might not have been a bad option.


I think it is a bit early to saw that, we have been up for 3 hours, I seem to remember the change to Huddler had people up in arms for quite a while because they loved vB and Huddler had problems, features missing and this will be no different. We will get the problems fixed it just takes time.


----------



## oilexx

*Banned forever without reason?!*

Hello, I'm oile and if I try to log in it says that I have been banned with no reason specified and no lift date. Could anybody please explain it to me? Why did it happen? How can I be held back? On the form "contact us" nothing shows up. Thank you for your help


----------



## Mr.Scott

Clicking on my name brings me to somebody else's profile.


----------



## MSim

OCN plan on keeping all the data mining scripts (Facebook, twitter, goole)? The facebook script allows them to track FB users and non-users around the web which is BAD.


----------



## Overclock_Admin

oilexx said:


> Hello, I'm oile and if I try to log in it says that I have been banned with no reason specified and no lift date. Could anybody please explain it to me? Why did it happen? How can I be held back? On the form "contact us" nothing shows up. Thank you for your help


Can you please try logging into your old account now?


----------



## NBrock

Email updates is off and has been off forever as far as I can tell but my email is blowing up with thread updates and ocn updates.


----------



## Overclock_Admin

Mr.Scott said:


> Clicking on my name brings me to somebody else's profile.


That's a URL rewrite error, looking looking into this now


----------



## luisxd

Too minimalistic and simple, seems made to be used on a tablet. Mobile and desktop version looks almost the same :/ , I really liked the old front page with latest news and only 10 active threads. 

Also i found some issues:
- Can't go into For Sale / Trade, apparently "do not have permission to access this page".
- Profiles seems gone.
- My OCN tabs crash every once in a while.
- I'm getting mail updates but i have it disabled.


----------



## ThrashZone

Overclock_Admin said:


> Hey all, let me reintroduce myself, my name's Kyle I'm part of the community relations team here with VerticalScope, I'd also like to introduce some members of my team who will be helping make this process as smooth as possible.
> Lee, Jeff, and Philip. We will all be around to help answer your questions
> 
> Now you may notice some features are not back online yet, we are still getting those configured properly but wanted to let you back into your community as soon as possible.
> 
> So take a look around, explore, and let us know what you think and what you're curious about!
> 
> Have a question about how a new feature works, where an old feature went, or just otherwise need some help using the new software? Check out the Platform Support Forum: http://www.overclock.net/forum/forum-platform-help-discussion/
> 
> Known issues which should be resolving soon:
> - some thumbnails / previews are missing or being generated
> - some forum permissions are not quite right, locking users out of Off Topic, For Sale, and any other private or permission-restricted areas of the site
> - some staff badges are not correct
> - REP is being displayed as "Likes"
> 
> Thanks!


Hi,
No more system spec's in signatures ?

Old quotes are borked pretty hard to tell where quotes are seeing the back ground is the same color as the new reply content.

And no I did not mean to quote this post I hit quick reply not quote


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

Mr.Scott said:


> Clicking on my name brings me to somebody else's profile.



I'm hoping this and the random edited by and times is just the database is being hammered by the background processes and members trying out the platform.


----------



## Overclock_Admin

NBrock said:


> Email updates is off and has been off forever as far as I can tell but my email is blowing up with thread updates and ocn updates.


Your account is set to not receive admin emails. Are they still blowing up your inbox?


----------



## Dimensive

So I guess the most important question I have is what has VerticalScope done to secure OUR information?


----------



## ryan92084

Old avatar is gone and everytime I try to reupload it I get "Unable to save image"


NBrock said:


> Email updates is off and has been off forever as far as I can tell but my email is blowing up with thread updates and ocn updates.


You can try making sure you "default thread subscription mode" under Usercp>options is set to no email. Then go to your subscription page hit the check box in the top right to select all threads then scroll to the bottom and next to the "go" button change them to no email notification.


----------



## Chakravant

The ads are rather intrusive and have nothing to do with oc.net topics. I also found the reply button between two ads, hopefully a bug.


----------



## Overclock_Admin

Bitemarks and bloodstains said:


> I'm hoping this and the random edited by and times is just the database is being hammered by the background processes and members trying out the platform.


Those are two separate issues, the edit date and time is db, the user name going to the wrong account is because url rewrite is ignoring the two different special characters, one having a period after the mr one having a dash.


----------



## swingarm

Ok, they had to move or there just would be no more OCN.

I don't like the way it is now but I can live with it for a little bit until they have some time to fix it.


----------



## ltpdttcdft

Can we have the old default avatar back?


----------



## MrLinky

It seems me and pretty much everyone that isn't staff has "New to Overclock.net" beneath their username in new posts. Old posts still have the custom message. Did a quick check and I didn't see a way to change this.

Edit: Made the mistake of clicking on Mobile at the bottom of the page and now I can't get back to Desktop view. Tested from my MacBook Pro (Safari 11.0.2 on MacOS 10.13.2).


----------



## Overclock_Admin

Chakravant said:


> The ads are rather intrusive and have nothing to do with oc.net topics. I also found the reply button between two ads, hopefully a bug.


Can you screenshot the ads surrounding the reply button?


----------



## aDyerSituation

wow this is actually the ugliest site I've seen in a while. There's not even a box to reply at. I have to hit 'reply' to reply and get sent to another page? no thanks


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

Overclock_Admin said:


> Those are two separate issues, the edit date and time is db, the user name going to the wrong account is because url rewrite is ignoring the two different special characters, one having a period after the mr one having a dash.



Ah got it



aDyerSituation said:


> wow this is actually the ugliest site I've seen in a while. There's not even a box to reply at. I have to hit 'reply' to reply and get sent to another page? no thanks


Scroll to the bottom of the page hit the little - minus and it should bring up the quick editor.


----------



## LancerVI

Not digging the changes, but I'll give it time to come together.

Honestly though, OCN's News Section that used to be on the front page is what I loved about OCN. I could get, pretty much without fail, all the top stories from tech in one spot. You need to bring that back please! 

Not liking "likes". Rep is better, but I believe that will be addressed. Also HTTPS. 

I'm not seeing the performance issue however. Seems to load up just fine for me, but I'm late to the party.


BTW, this thread is comedy gold. I've been dying over here. Pretty funny.


----------



## OCmember

The Anandtech forums failed.. I never use them any more since they migrated. Here is looking at you OC.net, you are on the chopping block


----------



## HoneyBadger84

How does one access their recently viewed/posted on threads now? I can't find that anymore


----------



## killerhz

Overclock_Admin said:


> Can you screenshot the ads surrounding the reply button?


----------



## killerhz

Last edited by blee0120; 08-22-2014 at 09:27 AM. 

lol what's going on


----------



## Dopamin3

Is this a joke?

-No quick replies at the bottom of threads
-No "sig rigs" displayed below users profiles
-No reputation points shown next to user
-No news on main page
-Overall UI is not good

I'm sure more stuff but this is what I noticed in 10 seconds.


----------



## Laithan

Bitemarks and bloodstains said:


> Ah got it
> 
> 
> 
> Scroll to the bottom of the page hit the little - minus and it should bring up the quick editor.


I don't have those emoticons at the bottom like your screenshot does..
I also don't have ANY of the message editing controls.. this is what it looks like for me

Using Chrome


----------



## epic1337

can we have a progress report on whats fixed or would be fixed next?
also an update on the issue list would be appreciated, looking through the posts here theres more to it than whats listed in the original post.


also, i suggest updating the original post to clarify certain facts.
e.g. why the website changed, and so many things broken.
in which case its because Huddler is formally decommissioned by Wikia, thus forcing OCN to move back to vBulletin, an example of this is Microsoft dropping WinXP.
and the issues stems from the part that functions and features from Huddler isn't compatible with vBulletin thus requires to be rewritten.


----------



## Acefire

Please bring back the original home page. I loved being able to glance at an overview without diving into each section individually. 

This change is so jarring that I may move on to more accessible sites after all these years. 

Definitely feels like a step backwards than forwards.


----------



## Chipp

oilexx said:


> Hello, I'm oile and if I try to log in it says that I have been banned with no reason specified and no lift date. Could anybody please explain it to me? Why did it happen? How can I be held back? On the form "contact us" nothing shows up. Thank you for your help


Hello,

I'll check in to this for you. Suspect there is a problem with your user group permissions.


----------



## Overclock_Admin

killerhz said:


>


The box ads shouldn't be visible if you're logged in, are you seeing them logged in?


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

killerhz said:


> Last edited by blee0120; 08-22-2014 at 09:27 AM.
> 
> lol what's going on


It's a database issue, there are a lot of background processes still running. It will be get sorted out.


----------



## mrtbahgs

What’s the point of subscriptions if we can’t jump to last unread post?!? 

I can either go to the first post, a random page, or the last page/post and then hunt for however long until I figure out where I left off last...

Edit: maybe I finally found a button that does it, I figured the giant envelope that does nothing would have been the button though... what’s the point of the envelope thing?


----------



## NoDestiny

My go-to is this page...

www.overclock.net/f/149/industry-news

It used to show all the sub forums content. Now it doesn't, making it so I'd have to click each one.  Can or will that be reverted to the old style?


----------



## Dimensive

Laithan said:


> I don't have those emoticons at the bottom like your screenshot does..
> I also don't have ANY of the message editing controls.. this is what it looks like for me
> 
> Using Chrome


Go to the User CP, Edit Options, then change Message Editor Interface to enhanced. The quick reply is at the bottom of the thread.


----------



## Zatarra09

*Please Revert*

I didn't want to post "its horrible" but I don't know what else to say.

Please revert to the old home page, this is like a 1995 dialup BBS version


----------



## Fifth Horseman

I am not having issues so far, but i would leave feedback for things i like and do not. The news page seems to lack distinction and looks rather bland with just a list of current new stories, while the old news page was bland it still had a distinct structure.
Previously I had issues navigating to subscriptions for some reason it took forever to load and this is unique to just this site, that has now been fixed with the new site.


----------



## PCCstudent

*Marketplace lockout*

First thing I noticed was a Marketplace lockout.


----------



## 161029

Zatarra09 said:


> I didn't want to post "its horrible" but I don't know what else to say.
> 
> Please revert to the old home page, this is like a 1995 dialup BBS version


+1

The setup right before this was fantastic. It's not just the entire "we don't like change," more of this is just not good for tons of reasons people have already listed.


----------



## specialedge

*View Last Read Post*

Please reinstate "view last read post" for subscribed threads


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Bitemarks and bloodstains said:


> I'm hoping this and the random edited by and times is just the database is being hammered by the background processes and members trying out the platform.



Nope. The url couldn't contain a dot(or apostrophe, parentheses, etc) so they just rewrote it with a dash. But in this case someone else's username had that dash. So his profile is MIA.



specialedge said:


> Please reinstate "view last read post" for subscribed threads


It's there, but it doesn't work very well. Click the gray up arrow at the far left in your subscriptions.


----------



## BWG

Well, at least the content is mostly in tact. I figured out the problem though. Not enough migration sherpas. Yeah, that's it. 

So, what's the plan going forward? I can only assume the front end will be fixed. Some of the old customizations that are missing will be added back. 

But, I'm more interested in the changes to the community. We lost quite a bit of activity. Forums are great still, but how about the external stuff like gaming servers, discord, etc. What will be cut?


----------



## ducegt

Don't want to be a negative Nancy here either, but the old version was really good. I've used hundreds of forums. The user experience was better before and was a part of the reason that I stick around.


----------



## Dimensive

Quick reply needs to always be there at the bottom of threads and allow you to quote people without taking you to a full page editor.


----------



## Laithan

Dimensive said:


> Go to the User CP, Edit Options, then change Message Editor Interface to enhanced. The quick reply is at the bottom of the thread.


Thanks this worked! 
It's not obvious for someone that didn't know it was there. 

Where is the REP button to give you REP?


----------



## ryan92084

Nice 1 hour rollback there. Time to go fix everything again...
edit: spoke too soon some of it is coming back?


----------



## Dimensive

Did...did 30 posts just disappear from this thread?


----------



## Shiftstealth

This new version is straight hot garbage. I don't think i need to be constructive about how i think it is bad. I know everyone sees it.


----------



## djgar

1- Did we lose the rigs we had? Rigbuilder says I don't have one.

2- Did we also pose the pictures we previously uploaded? I see nothing about them in my CP.

3- I have a simple 120x120 Avatar which had no previous problems, now when I try to save the upload it says it couldn't save, yet I see other way more complicated avatars being displaced.


----------



## epic1337

i caught another glitch, looks like the posts really is regressing.


----------



## specialedge

Dimensive said:


> Did...did 30 posts just disappear from this thread?


appears mine did. also login cookies are failing to persist. subscription emails are sent unsecured, and without hyperlinks.


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

umeng2002 said:


> The homepage is a bit sparse. The News and Recently Active sections were great.


These new forums suck! I can't find my case build log and I can't get into the case builds forum (I keep getting an error message say I don't have permission). This is my third attempt to post in this thread; I keep getting some stupid error message.


----------



## Chipp

Chipp said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'll check in to this for you. Suspect there is a problem with your user group permissions.



You should now be able to access your original account.



BWG said:


> Well, at least the content is mostly in tact. I figured out the problem though. Not enough migration sherpas. Yeah, that's it.
> 
> So, what's the plan going forward? I can only assume the front end will be fixed. Some of the old customizations that are missing will be added back.
> 
> But, I'm more interested in the changes to the community. We lost quite a bit of activity. Forums are great still, but how about the external stuff like gaming servers, discord, etc. What will be cut?



There are no planned cuts to external services.


----------



## specialedge

nvidiaftw12 said:


> It's there, but it doesn't work very well. Click the gray up arrow at the far left in your subscriptions.



That shows the last post. I'm looking for the last read post.


----------



## Cyrious

There seems to be an issue where a thread will get "stuck" on a page. Attempting to change pages within the thread simply loops it back around to the same one (if im on page 4 and try to go back to page 3 or fowards to page 5, it sticks to page 4).

Only way I've found to fix it is to change the number of posts visible per page, and its a temporary fix at best.


----------



## JackCY

Still missing *HTTPS*.


----------



## ryan92084

specialedge said:


> That shows the last post. I'm looking for the last read post.


The down facing arrow to the left of the thread title is first unread post (although it is probably wrong by a couple of days the first time you use it each thread).

The right facing arrow to the right of the title is last post.


----------



## CptAsian

specialedge said:


> That shows the last post. I'm looking for the last read post.


Nope, it links to the first unread post. At least for me.


----------



## Shiftstealth

szeged said:


> posting again because new page and i want the person whos idea this was to really get the point here...
> 
> 
> 
> this is awful and you should feel awful.
> 
> 
> a huge update only to go backwards 15 years.
> 
> 
> 
> seriously...what were you thinking.




What they were thinking is clear. This change isn't for a better user experience. Its for better monetization.


----------



## magnek

szeged said:


> this is garbage, looks like a 12 year old slapped together some forum software he found in 2001.
> 
> 
> RIP OCN.
> 
> 
> i figured a website filled with some of the best tech lovers in the world would be able to figure out something better than this steaming pile of ...


It's steaming pile of peking duck for sure. Dear god it feels like amateur hour from 2004.


----------



## Xrc6

Looking at the site, I can't figure out why this is somehow better? I mean I guess it's not worse but it doesn't seem to improve my efficiency of using this forum or be easier on the eyes.


----------



## djgar

1- It won't accept my 12KB 120 x 120 avatar which had no problems in the previous forum version.

2- Rig builder says I have no rigs - did we lose the rigs we had?

EDIT - looks like if you keep insisting eventually the avatar upload takes ...


----------



## Shiftstealth

magnek said:


> It's steaming pile of peking duck for sure. Dear god it feels like amateur hour from 2004.


They might have even paid someone about $3.50 to design this layout. It's bad.


----------



## tpi2007

When will the hallmark OCN frontpage come back? The one with the two listings, side by side, the one on the left with the recent forum discussions and the one on the right with the latest discussions in all the news sections (hardware, software, games, tech, rumours). I'd say that you should not have pushed the 'go live' button before that was in place.





Bitemarks and bloodstains said:


> Hi, could you go to your userCP, click on options at the left and scroll down and see if IP verification is turned on, if it is you can turn it off if you wish.


I turned it on and I have to say that it's broken. Clicked on it twice because both e-mails were marked as spam by my ISP, when I went to check them, the two e-mails, which were sent in the span of two minutes said I was using two different IPs. And reporting them as IPv4, when my IP is IPv6.





Overclock_Admin said:


> The home page is currently on a default mode, it is set up on a modular platform that can be adjusted as to what it shows and where it pulls from.
> 
> 
> *As has been stated this is being looked into.*


Please give us a timeline. From my understanding of the other thread this is not OCN specific; you simply don't have HTTPS login pages for any of the forums you manage. This should be done ASAP. It should have been done last year, actually, especially considering your recent breach history, twice in the span of two years. For months now web browsers have been updated to throw warnings when people are about to put login credentials in unsecured pages, yet here we are in 2018, on a tech forum of all places.

Please put that task at the top of your priorities.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

specialedge said:


> That shows the last post. I'm looking for the last read post.



Sigh. Far _left_.

Red = first unread post
Blue = last post


----------



## ryan92084

JackCY said:


> Still missing *HTTPS*.


I wouldn't hold my breath on that one considering VS's other forum take overs.


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

DJ XtAzY said:


> Ugh I can't believe you guys are continuing to stick with vBulletin backend. Should've went with XenForo.
> 
> XenForo has a way way way better WYSIWYG post editor and among other things. Plus it's easier to code your own addons and other integrations with their vast addons.
> 
> VB is so dated.


I was expecting and hoping for XF myself, but we'd need a sizable benefactor that uses/develops for it, and as far as I'm aware, there aren't any. That's the driving force in this because even if everyone allowed ads, ad money would only just keep this place running, we wouldn't be able to organize real-life events or anything. Obviously not everyone allows ads, meaning the ones that do wouldn't be able to keep the proverbial lights on. It should be obvious that money isn't the only factor, though, there are others at work.



TwoCables said:


> Yeah, because Huddler is garbage. I still hated it even yesterday. I participated in the Beta test of Huddler for OCN, and I hated everything I saw. It's just a stupid platform. Am I the only one who remembers how much *BETTER *OCN was on vBulletin? Now we're back on vBulletin and all everyone can do is complain? Have some faith and be patient. Rome wasn't built in 1 day.
> 
> I will bet you guys anything that in a week or a month, we'll be looking back saying that we're extremely glad they finally moved back to vBulletin.


The whole reason we left vB was because vB 3 was EOL, we couldn't get any more security updates. You're acting like it was some divine gift to humanity and the only software we should ever use, which is what's getting under some people's skin, but the reality is that it wasn't the best available forum software back then, just what we were using, nor was Huddler, and modern vB (and this vB-based system now) is also far from the best, it's simply what we're using. The MAJOR issue is that as many have said, the site should not have live-launched in this condition. We went through the same thing with Huddler, the difference being that we had a sandboxed beta to play with so we could get used to the system beforehand, and for reasons nobody will ever know, the site live-launched far more broken than the last beta snapshot we played with. We're live-launching broken again, and where I was the one trying to get you to be patient to wait for fixes, you're the one doing it now just because it's the software you wanted. It's fine if you don't want to admit openly that it was a mistake to re-launch the site in this state, you did admit that there are problems, but you're lying to yourself about just how crippled our functionality is right now. Permissions are still broken to some extent and I can't even edit or delete posts outside of the sections I was originally assigned as a non-senior, how would you feel if you were a moderator and you saw that?


----------



## adamkatt

Yuck. Pure yuck. No dice in my humble opinion. Also, I'm not exactly sure why this forum gets so many big cosmetic changes when there was nothing wrong with the first (2).


----------



## Axaion

Yeah this is beyound awful, no https, what is this? north korea?

The layout is horrific, and clearly made for smartphones only, everything blends into one big mess of a blob.

Having to click your avatar again to close it, instead of just clicking anywhere else on the site, awesome more clunk!

Im going to log out till at least some of this is fixed.


----------



## axipher

I need the PM limit increased, I'm at 8437 of 7500 messages since they decided to count each reply as a separate message.


----------



## Laithan

It seems every picture from every thread I started is gone... :doh:

err.. all images I've EVER uploaded? :cryingsmi

Is this being worked on?

This was a valid image link prior to the upgrade (for example)


Code:


http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2644636/width/500/height/1000/flags/LL


----------



## Chipp

Axaion said:


> Yeah this is beyound awful, no https, what is this? north korea?
> 
> The layout is horrific, and clearly made for smartphones only, everything blends into one big mess of a blob.
> 
> Having to click your avatar again to close it, instead of just clicking anywhere else on the site, awesome more clunk!
> 
> Im going to log out till at least some of this is fixed.


Check all the way down at the bottom of any page and make sure you aren't using the mobile skin on your computer by mistake. We have both mobile and desktop skins.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Chunky_Chimp said:


> I was expecting and hoping for XF myself, but we'd need a sizable benefactor that uses/develops for it, and as far as I'm aware, there aren't any. That's the driving force in this because even if everyone allowed ads, ad money would only just keep this place running, we wouldn't be able to organize real-life events or anything. Obviously not everyone allows ads, meaning the ones that do wouldn't be able to keep the proverbial lights on. It should be obvious that money isn't the only factor, though, there are others at work.
> 
> 
> 
> The whole reason we left vB was because vB 3 was EOL, we couldn't get any more security updates. You're acting like it was some divine gift to humanity and the only software we should ever use, which is what's getting under some people's skin, but the reality is that it wasn't the best available forum software back then, just what we were using, nor was Huddler, and modern vB (and this vB-based system now) is also far from the best, it's simply what we're using. The MAJOR issue is that as many have said, the site should not have live-launched in this condition. We went through the same thing with Huddler, the difference being that we had a sandboxed beta to play with so we could get used to the system beforehand, and for reasons nobody will ever know, the site live-launched far more broken than the last beta snapshot we played with. We're live-launching broken again, and where I was the one trying to get you to be patient to wait for fixes, you're the one doing it now just because it's the software you wanted. It's fine if you don't want to admit openly that it was a mistake to re-launch the site in this state, you did admit that there are problems, but you're lying to yourself about just how crippled our functionality is right now. Permissions are still broken to some extent and I can't even edit or delete posts outside of the sections I was originally assigned as a non-senior, how would you feel if you were a moderator and you saw that?


No more security updates? Might as well throw security into the wind with no HTTPS functionality then.


----------



## Chipp

Laithan said:


> It seems every picture from every thread I started is gone... :doh:
> 
> err.. all images I've EVER uploaded? :cryingsmi
> 
> Is this being worked on?
> 
> This was a valid image link prior to the upgrade (for example)
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2644636/width/500/height/1000/flags/LL



Images are currently broken, but rest assured they are not completely gone. Our ops team is working on restoring them.


----------



## Simmons572

axipher said:


> I need the PM limit increased, I'm at 8437 of 7500 messages since they decided to count each reply as a separate message.


Absolutely this. Or at least, we need some form of organization for PMs like we used to have on Huddler. Staff users, as well as many "club" thread OPs get lots of PMs throughout the year, and the current state of our inboxes is a mess.


----------



## ssgtnubb

Sweet baby Jesus what the hell have you done to our beloved site, I had an overclocked account so I wouldn't have to see advertising but this is just plan ridiculous. Seriously what the hell, sold the sites soul it seems.


----------



## axipher

Simmons572 said:


> Absolutely this. Or at least, we need some form of organization for PMs like we used to have on Huddler. Staff users, as well as many "club" thread OPs get lots of PMs throughout the year, and the current state of our inboxes is a mess.


We also have no [email protected] Postbits anymore


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Not a fan of the front page. Really wan the news section back like it was. An easy way to see recent news from all news areas quickly.


----------



## Shiftstealth

ssgtnubb said:


> Sweet baby Jesus what the hell have you done to our beloved site, I had an overclocked account so I wouldn't have to see advertising but this is just plan ridiculous. Seriously what the hell, sold the sites soul it seems.


Sold us to a cheap hooker who doesn't know anything about IT


----------



## Splave

Ads power the site. I'd prefer them over an annual paid subscription that I wouldn't pay. Just block them.


----------



## iamjanco

*What version of vB is being used at the moment*



Chunky_Chimp said:


> I was expecting and hoping for XF myself, but we'd need a sizable benefactor that uses/develops for it, and as far as I'm aware, there aren't any. That's the driving force in this because even if everyone allowed ads, ad money would only just keep this place running, we wouldn't be able to organize real-life events or anything. Obviously not everyone allows ads, meaning the ones that do wouldn't be able to keep the proverbial lights on. It should be obvious that money isn't the only factor, though, there are others at work.
> 
> *The whole reason we left vB was because vB 3 was EOL, we couldn't get any more security updates.* You're acting like it was some divine gift to humanity and the only software we should ever use, which is what's getting under some people's skin, but the reality is that it wasn't the best available forum software back then, just what we were using, nor was Huddler, and modern vB (and this vB-based system now) is also far from the best, it's simply what we're using. The MAJOR issue is that as many have said, the site should not have live-launched in this condition. We went through the same thing with Huddler, the difference being that we had a sandboxed beta to play with so we could get used to the system beforehand, and for reasons nobody will ever know, the site live-launched far more broken than the last beta snapshot we played with. We're live-launching broken again, and where I was the one trying to get you to be patient to wait for fixes, you're the one doing it now just because it's the software you wanted. It's fine if you don't want to admit openly that it was a mistake to re-launch the site in this state, you did admit that there are problems, but you're lying to yourself about just how crippled our functionality is right now. Permissions are still broken to some extent and I can't even edit or delete posts outside of the sections I was originally assigned as a non-senior, how would you feel if you were a moderator and you saw that?


As far as I can tell, vBulletin 3.88 is currently being used. If that's correct, will it be upgraded?

vBulletin 3.X End of Life


----------



## S.M.

Yikes.

I'll go on record stating that the most usable OC.net interface was circa 2005. The site has been made more difficult to use ever since.


----------



## Chipp

iamjanco said:


> As far as I can tell, vBulletin 3.88 is currently being used. If that's correct, will it be upgraded?



Our current platform is VerticalScope's custom fork of vBulletin. It is derived from vB3, but receives its own security updates and has nonstandard features which they maintain in-house.


----------



## TheDoug

S.M. said:


> Yikes.
> 
> I'll go on record stating that the most usable OC.net interface was circa 2005. The site has been made more difficult to use ever since.


This


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

iamjanco said:


> As far as I can tell, vBulletin 3.88 is currently being used. If that's correct, will it be upgraded?



Verticalscope uses a custom framework, so it may show 3.88 but it is up to with vB patches and other custom features


----------



## ACM

The forum is quite unfinished, Huddler will be missed.
Hopefully it gets better.

Honestly give me the 2011 vBulletin over this one.
So since we're on vBulletin again can we get chat back?


----------



## TheDoug

S.M. said:


> Yikes.
> 
> I'll go on record stating that the most usable OC.net interface was circa 2005. The site has been made more difficult to use ever since.


I could not agree more


----------



## Odyn

ACM said:


> The forum is quite unfinished, Huddler will be missed.
> Hopefully it gets better.
> 
> Honestly give me the 2011 vBulletin over this one.
> So since we're on vBulletin again can we get chat back?


Sorry. I ruined chat. I am literally the reason we don't have chat, and I regret being that much of a monster.


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

ACM said:


> The forum is quite unfinished, Huddler will be missed.
> Hopefully it gets better.
> 
> Honestly give me the 2011 vBulletin over this one.
> So since we're on vBulletin again can we get chat back?



Chat was removed while we were on vB last time (2009 I believe) and won't ever be coming back, however we do have a discord 
http://www.overclock.net/forum/over...ation/1640781-overclock-net-goes-discord.html


----------



## StarlessKnight

Digg v4.0.

I have to agree with what others have said. One of the biggest things is the lack of visibility into News from all subforums at once instead of clicking around... but I suppose if larger ads are a thing more page loads are a thing too (like sites that have completely unnecessary slideshows or 'click to see more').

Also the color scheme is too pastel-like. No images at all any more? No color and hardly any contrast? And the frontpage is painfully mobile centric (especially on a desktop, and ESPECIALLY on an ultrawide monitor). In fact the entire forum looks terrible on an ultrawide because there's no maximum width; it's formless (though you'll certainly have less vertical scrolling).

On the other hand, the top menu might be handy. Active topics on the right on all pages could be handy.


----------



## youra6

Everything sort of fell apart for me after the Huddler move. This to me feels like another step in the wrong direction. It looks clunky, things feel out of place. The forums feel like a afterthought now that it isn't in plain view but instead is accessible only in the menus.


----------



## ACM

Odyn said:


> Sorry. I ruined chat. I am literally the reason we don't have chat, and I regret being that much of a monster.


I would post an emoticon but guess I cannot.


----------



## Spawne32

dunno if anyone noticed this but the pics aren't loading in the water cooling gallery thread


----------



## janice1234

the new theme is too bright, not really good for the eye lol if we surf in night.

should just make a dark mode like the one in youtube, or use back the old forum colour/design.

arg mine eye


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

Pics are borked all over the site and will be back.


----------



## djriful

What happened to Huddler?


----------



## Odyn

Can someone explain to me why we have these kinds of ads now?? This is literally like, bottom of the barrel kind of stuff here. I actually clicked on the old ads if I saw something interesting -- these make me want to enable adblock.

I like the new content upload system tho, drag and drop = good.


----------



## DesertRat

This is the equivalent of seeing your childhood park paved over for a shopping center with a small playground in the middle. 

Goodbye OCN. You were an instrumental part of my adolesence and early adulthood. You, and the members that made this community great will be missed.

VerticalScope no doubt has already compiled profiles on all of us "to better target services" and "supply our partners with the most accurate 'anonomized' data possible".
Have fun feeding the all-consuming metadata beast. I'm out and will be looking to have all my posts and content deleted.


----------



## kremtok

Main page at www.overclock.net looks like trash. This is what I get on my iPad when I use either my favorite or type in the URL:










To get to the main site, I either have to go to the bottom and click ‘Desktop’ or use www.overclock.net/forum/index.php

Can we just go back to the content being on the main site?

This is literally the first thing that I saw and I already don’t like it. I’m sure that I’ll be back...


----------



## hawkeye071292

Home page is pretty bad. Those message boxes that show how many posts something has looks like a cheap reddit ripoff. Get rid of the emoticons.


----------



## kithylin

For those of you with CPU load problems on chrome I've sorted out the majority of it. Goto your UserCP, on the left under "Settings & Options" click on "Edit Options" then scroll down and find "Thread Display Options". Under that look for "Number of Posts to Show Per Page" the default is way too much and I switched it down to "Show 10 posts per page" and now my pages on OCN forums load at least +500% faster and don't kill my CPU trying to scroll up and down the page anymore. Thank the gods I found this setting. I was about to abandon the website totally as unusable until I found it.


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

djriful said:


> What happened to Huddler?


Wikia decide to discontinue Huddler and as it was SaaS (System as as Service) meaning Wikia hosted/webmastered/admined everything and there was no option to take or use the Huddler software, it was move or die.


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Shiftstealth said:


> No more security updates? Might as well throw security into the wind with no HTTPS functionality then.


It should be obvious that vBulletin continued after version 3, but 4 and 5 are garbage even if they get security updates (which they do). Like Chipp said, what we have now is basically a derivative of 3, but with security updates and non-standard features. Supposedly, security updates issued for newer vBulletins will apply to our derivative, as well.


----------



## OrionBG

*Subscriptions*

Hey guys and welcome back!

Here is some initial observations:

The current stage of the Subscriptions is.... unusable...
There are no notifications about something new regarding a subscription ( I need to go to "Subscriptions" to see that a thread have been updated)
The Subscriptions list does not give you the ability to go directly to the first unread message in the thread.
Also, it will be good to have the option to change the subscription notifications type (Instant, daily, etc...) from the list itself.

Another thing is that currently, the mobile version of the site seems to have some page loading issues (Chrome on Android)


----------



## Dragonsyph

Jeeesus, it took me a few mins just to figure out how to REPLY to the darn thread. I WANT THE OLD MAIN PAGE BACK.

And the old post box at bottom of threads back.

And why does it have to load a new page just to post? Or edit?


AND it says im new to OC.net? And now my 86 reps is 86 likes? WOW>>>>>


----------



## Odyn

So I use an anti-fingerprinting agent and I notice that the forum is sensitive to what browser it thinks I'm using -- if it thinks I'm in Linux or OSX it looks like a mobile version, if I'm in Windows it works just fine. Here are some examples.

It appears that part of the forums problem is that it is parsing data based on sniffing/fingerprint and then passing it to the wrong display agent. I would recommend turning off all browser specific optimizations (sandbox perhaps?) so you can tackle one problem at a time, since this is only the tip of the iceberg and is probably acting like a red-herring. 

My 2c


----------



## Jedson3614

Chipp said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Welcome back!
> 
> This is the first public debut of this version of OCN!
> 
> There will be things we need to fix. Please help us out - when you provide feedback, tell us:
> - what you expected to happen
> - what actually happened
> - a URL we can use to reproduce your issue
> - any special steps required to reproduce your issue
> 
> This will help us make sure our documentation of any migration-related issues is complete and actionable for the dev team.
> 
> There may be some residual... funkiness as background jobs compute indexes, generate previews, etc. Please give about a day for things to really settle in and get up to full speed.
> 
> 
> 
> Have a question about how a new feature works, where an old feature went, or just otherwise need some help using the new software? Check out the Platform Support Forum: http://www.overclock.net/forum/forum-platform-help-discussion/


My staff badge is missing entirely! Does this fall under incorrect badges or is this a totally separate issue?


----------



## Shiftstealth

Bitemarks and bloodstains said:


> Wikia decide to discontinue Huddler and as it was SaaS (System as as Service) meaning Wikia hosted/webmastered/admined everything and there was no option to take or use the Huddler software, it was move or die.


Ripppppppppppppp. You guys should have started with this. The hate train would have been slower.


----------



## lynxxyarly

There isn't a whole lot that I can add that hasn't already been stated ad nauseam. 

Never the less, complaining without constructive feedback is just worthless time. So one of the big things I would say about this site is the ads. They are awful. Even with my abundance of blocking I can still notice where things would be and it's taking up a lot of relestate. The amount of requests being gathered from this site is beyond acceptable. Fix HTTPS and give us back OCN the way it deserves to be displayed.

If you want to know what I thought when I first loaded back in, without sugar-coating it: "Fix it. This is ****."

This site looks like it was designed by amateurs in 2003.

Also:

https://krebsonsecurity.com/2017/11/2nd-breach-at-verticalscope-impacts/


----------



## Puck

killerhz said:


> been a member here for a long long time and so far... i do not like the new OCN
> The 10 ads on the bottom of a thread, the human verification out right blows...
> only spent a few minutes on site, will try to give it more time but if this is what OCN is going to be, going to have to find another forum for my needs.
> 
> thought this would be a good day....
> 
> Edit... homepage is blah... sorry just being honest.
> no badges also and subbed is 0 for my threads...
> 
> so not good...
> 
> also here is what am seeing even though have logged in a few times...


Sig badges are missing (Like the "10 year user"), and not exactly your fault but my "Stylish" plugin dark theme no longer works .

I have been through a LOT of site redesigns so I know there will be some growing pains, so trying to stay positive .

Also, I'm sure I'm not the only one who navigated the site mainly by the main page. I loved the seperate easy to find lists of recent topics, and recent news article so I would load main page, middle click whatever in the news or latest topics that interest me, then open my main forum. With the new page, there is basically just a mixed up wall of text needing a lot more digging to be done and it is not nearly as neat .


----------



## tpi2007

From what I'm seeing people quote as ads, it's quite bottom of the barrel distasteful stuff and unprofessional even. Some of those pictures in the ads wouldn't be allowed as avatars for members here. I visited Tom's Hardware the other day with Internet Explorer and got to see what people without all the Firefox extensions get to endure everyday. That thing is ridiculous, but to the point, the kind of ads there are in the same style people are seeing here.

Speaking about ads and why the whole on-line advertising system is broken, here's an article from yesterday:

https://arstechnica.com/information...ake-agencies-delivered-1-billion-ads-in-2017/





Chipp said:


> Our current platform is VerticalScope's custom fork of vBulletin. It is derived from vB3, but receives its own security updates and has nonstandard features which they maintain in-house.





Bitemarks and bloodstains said:


> Verticalscope uses a custom framework, so it may show 3.88 but it is up to with vB patches and other custom features



vB is currently on version 5.3 though. I wonder if them still using 3.88 is the reason why they haven't implemented HTTPS for login pages yet.


----------



## Jedson3614

Chipp said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Welcome back!
> 
> This is the first public debut of this version of OCN!
> 
> There will be things we need to fix. Please help us out - when you provide feedback, tell us:
> - what you expected to happen
> - what actually happened
> - a URL we can use to reproduce your issue
> - any special steps required to reproduce your issue
> 
> This will help us make sure our documentation of any migration-related issues is complete and actionable for the dev team.
> 
> There may be some residual... funkiness as background jobs compute indexes, generate previews, etc. Please give about a day for things to really settle in and get up to full speed.
> 
> Have a question about how a new feature works, where an old feature went, or just otherwise need some help using the new software? Check out the Platform Support Forum: http://www.overclock.net/forum/forum-platform-help-discussion/


How will reviews be handled now and will the carousel return? This platform as it stands isn't set up for our reviews, and I understand pictures are missing, I noticed all my reviews and the labs teams are missing the photos from those reviews too.


----------



## ssgtnubb

I have faith things will smooth out, just going to take some time, the ad thing got me especially when I paid to have an Overclocked account and who knows that might be addressed and still a thing going forward. I checked the marketplace and am having no luck whatsoever getting or seeing anything in that area, its like nothing was loaded on the backend, don't know.

I check OCN a good 20-30 times a day, time to give it a break for a week or so till these bugs are worked out and pray some of all of the issues we are all bringing forward can be addressed.

Also we are missing our Flames!!!


----------



## iamjanco

Chipp said:


> Our current platform is VerticalScope's custom fork of vBulletin. It is derived from vB3, but receives its own security updates and has nonstandard features which they maintain in-house.





Bitemarks and bloodstains said:


> Verticalscope uses a custom framework, so it may show 3.88 but it is up to with vB patches and other custom features





Chunky_Chimp said:


> It should be obvious that vBulletin continued after version 3, but 4 and 5 are garbage even if they get security updates (which they do). Like Chipp said, what we have now is basically a derivative of 3, but with security updates and non-standard features. Supposedly, security updates issued for newer vBulletins will apply to our derivative, as well.


Thanks for the updates, guys. That said, with respect to security itself and in light of their relatively recent security breaches, I think it might do the community some good to hear from VerticalScope staff themselves just what has been done to preclude a third breach at their end. Chipp, I know you mentioned earlier on in the other thread that if we wanted to know more along those lines you'd reach out to them and see if you could get some answers. At this juncture that might not be a bad idea, especially given the current ssl related issues.

Please note that I did examine the scripts that were available to me to try to locate commented info that might lend some insight into the security-related changes being referred to above, but came up blank. It's certainly possible those changes aren't public facing, and/or aren't commented in the public facing code I examined.


----------



## ACM

lynxxyarly said:


> There isn't a whole lot that I can add that hasn't already been stated ad nauseam.
> 
> Never the less, complaining without constructive feedback is just worthless time. So one of the big things I would say about this site is the ads. They are awful. Even with my abundance of blocking I can still notice where things would be and it's taking up a lot of relestate. The amount of requests being gathered from this site is beyond acceptable. Fix HTTPS and give us back OCN the way it deserves to be displayed.
> 
> If you want to know what I thought when I first loaded back in, without sugar-coating it: "Fix it. This is ****."
> 
> This site looks like it was designed by amateurs in 2003.
> 
> Also:
> 
> https://krebsonsecurity.com/2017/11/2nd-breach-at-verticalscope-impacts/


Until the ads get fixed try using uBlock Origin if you can.


----------



## mattliston

First thing that Firefox warned me of here is that signing in was not on a secure connection.

Do I have to force HTTPS or something?

And where are the format tools for posting? would be nice to have sizing, bolding, underlining, etc.. available once more without having to look it up on google everytime lol



The old system had such a cleverness to it. I miss it already, and it hasnt been 48 hours


----------



## Shiftstealth

mattliston said:


> First thing that Firefox warned me of here is that signing in was not on a secure connection.
> 
> Do I have to force HTTPS or something?
> 
> And where are the format tools for posting? would be nice to have sizing, bolding, underlining, etc.. available once more without having to look it up on google everytime lol
> 
> 
> 
> The old system had such a cleverness to it. I miss it already, and it hasnt been 48 hours


The old system was apparently getting shut down, and not by any of OCN's choice. Wikia is closing Huddler's doors so our forums were going to get powered down if they weren't moved.


----------



## Overclock_Admin

ssgtnubb said:


> I have faith things will smooth out, just going to take some time, the ad thing got me especially when I paid to have an Overclocked account and who knows that might be addressed and still a thing going forward. I checked the marketplace and am having no luck whatsoever getting or seeing anything in that area, its like nothing was loaded on the backend, don't know.
> 
> I check OCN a good 20-30 times a day, time to give it a break for a week or so till these bugs are worked out and pray some of all of the issues we are all bringing forward can be addressed.
> 
> Also we are missing our Flames!!!


Regarding the marketplace are you seeing an error message? Your permissions check out, as should your OverClocked status


----------



## lapengu

This sucks. There are absolutely no improvements. Give us old OCN back.


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

mattliston said:


> First thing that Firefox warned me of here is that signing in was not on a secure connection.
> 
> Do I have to force HTTPS or something?
> 
> And where are the format tools for posting? would be nice to have sizing, bolding, underlining, etc.. available once more without having to look it up on google everytime lol
> 
> 
> 
> The old system had such a cleverness to it. I miss it already, and it hasnt been 48 hours


http://www.overclock.net/forum/forum-platform-help-discussion/1647417-how-change-between-basic-enhanced-wysiwyg-editors.html


----------



## Dan-H

Shiftstealth said:


> The old system was apparently getting shut down, and not by any of OCN's choice. Wikia is closing Huddler's doors so our forums were going to get powered down if they weren't moved.


First load it defaulted my view to mobile and the layout was complete crap. I scrolled to the bottom, selected desktop layout and it is not as bad as I read on the first few pages of this feedback.


----------



## Lord Xeb

Oh god I hate the new look.


Spoiler



What happened to a list of all the forums and subforums? Are those coming back?


 Nevermind the site does not default to full desktop mode for me even with changes to the cp panel. 

As others have mentioned navigation has taken a huge step backwards and is gross as hell.


----------



## hc_416

Seems to be a real downgrade, Really like the most active part up top and the slides that tell you about cool things being done. Really hope this is fixed soon.


----------



## Dan-H

Dan-H said:


> First load it defaulted my view to mobile and the layout was complete crap. I scrolled to the bottom, selected desktop layout and it is not as bad as I read on the first few pages of this feedback.


looks like my rigs are missing in the sig. didn't scroll through 16 pages to see if this was already reported.

And, it is strange. my post above is showing as Last edited by MSchu18; 08-14-2014 at 12:29 PM.


----------



## Dan-H

Lord Xeb said:


> Oh god I hate the new look. What happened to a list of all the forums and subforums? Are those coming back?
> 
> As others have mentioned navigation has taken a huge step backwards and is gross as hell.


Try switching to desktop view. Scroll ALLLL the way to the bottom of the first page.


----------



## AmericanLoco

Definitely would really like to have the "News" section back on the home page. That made the home page really useful, along with the articles.


----------



## Dan-H

Dan-H said:


> Try switching to desktop view. Scroll ALLLL the way to the bottom of the first page.


Looks like I lost my Reputation count also.


----------



## ssgtnubb

Overclock_Admin said:


> Regarding the marketplace are you seeing an error message? Your permissions check out, as should your OverClocked status


For instance, when I try to pull up Video in F/S on both Desktop and Mobile I'm getting this:


----------



## Dan-H

Dan-H said:


> Looks like I lost my Reputation count also.


does a quick reply auto quote the post above? That is pretty ugly.


----------



## kremtok

You know what - This was one of my favorite sites that I visited several times daily. I’m just going to log out and check back in a few weeks to see where y’all are at. This platform switch could have been planned better and certinaly should have been executed better.

Please bring the site back up to the standards expected of this community.


----------



## HowHardCanItBe

Apparently, I have reached the maximum limit in PM too. Welcome back to 2000


----------



## Dan-H

Dan-H said:


> does a quick reply auto quote the post above? That is pretty ugly.


Yup. The auto quote on the quick reply needs to go away.

Maybe this should have gotten a little more testing. Oh wait. I get it. That's what we are doing


----------



## Overclock_Admin

ssgtnubb said:


> For instance, when I try to pull up Video in F/S on both Desktop and Mobile I'm getting this:


Can you link where you were trying to pull this up to troubleshoot?


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Mobile won't show user avatars, and worst of all it doesn't seem to matter how you click things in your submissions list it will take you to the very last post instead of most recent.

Also, wow, the mobile interface looks terrible by comparison to what it used to be.

Edit: PM's aren't threaded anymore either, this is a HUGE step back. Really hard to get the info or reply you're looking for when instead of going into one you'll have to go through quite a few messages...

Edit 2: you can't +like (will be +rep later it is said) on mobile. Really? No ability to do this when mobile is a massive source of traffic?


----------



## Master__Shake

testing?

i like Xenforo better.

i have 365 likes.

i felt like rep was something earned.

also what happened to my custom title?


----------



## mattliston

Dan-H said:


> does a quick reply auto quote the post above? That is pretty ugly.


Missing a LOT of the old ways now that Ive checked out a few.

classifieds are somewhat broken, I closed a listing earlier on sunday or monday, its open by all appearances.

anyone who used any OCN custom flame logos or specific saved images are now facing huge amounts of editing, such as the "accepted" images for BLCK and 5ghz clubs.


Hopefully this switch gets more refinement in the next few weeks/months.


A system swap is never perfect.



WHERES MY THUMB UP ICON??!?!?!?!?!?! lol


----------



## MSim

Has anyone taken a look at how many scripts OCN is running now. 
Facebook
Twitter
Google
cloudfare
cloudfront
crwdcntrl

Feel sorry for people not running noscript.


----------



## Laithan

Master__Shake said:


> testing?
> 
> i like Xenforo better.
> 
> i have 365 likes.
> 
> i felt like rep was something earned.


I am searching for the like button to make it 366... :doh:


----------



## iamwardicus

To the admins/mods

Might I suggest setting up a single thread / post with a list of issues & their status? Sticky it to the first item on the main page feed as well as link it in the first post of this thread?

This way there's a single conglomerate place with the most common issues for us to see what's being worked on, as well as what suggestions are being taken into account as high priority / moderate priority / low priority?


----------



## Master__Shake

Laithan said:


> I am searching for the like button to make it 366... :doh:



it's not a button.

that's why you can't finds it.

hey you're new too.

it's like a club or something.


----------



## ssgtnubb

Overclock_Admin said:


> Can you link where you were trying to pull this up to troubleshoot?



Working on creating it and capturing it in Snag IT, its doing some odd things as I try to go to different F/S area's, also you know how before when you went to the F/S section it would show all available regardless of which area; video, audio, etc... they are in, well now its presenting like nothing is there. I'll work on some screenshots.


----------



## tpi2007

Could somebody from Staff tell us if the front page layout is coming back? It's a strangely absent subject from all the Staff posts I've read.

Also, will the forum allow for picture uploads for posts? I switched from the basic editor to the middle ground one and the Insert Image button only shows a box for us to type a URL. Are we going back to having to host pictures elsewhere?

What about the embed video button?


----------



## Spawne32

Master__Shake said:


> testing?
> 
> i like Xenforo better.
> 
> i have 365 likes.
> 
> i felt like rep was something earned.
> 
> also what happened to my custom title?


I bought into xenforo for my forums years ago when it was first released and it was the worst investment I ever made. It was plagued with issues and every time you tried to get support the dev's would blame you for the issue. I still think VB is a better product, but new forum roll out's when upgrading with an existing database are a ***** IMO. A lot of people are going to reject the new design. Give it some time, I'm sure they will fine tune it to be more streamline.

That being said, has vertical scope always owned OCN? Or did they recently sell the forum?


----------



## cdcd

Review formatting looks completely broken btw. Pictures are missing, too. 

Actually, formatting of older posts looks like a mess in general.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Spawne32 said:


> I bought into xenforo for my forums years ago when it was first released and it was the worst investment I ever made. It was plagued with issues and every time you tried to get support the dev's would blame you for the issue. I still think VB is a better product, but new forum roll out's when upgrading with an existing database are a ***** IMO. A lot of people are going to reject the new design. Give it some time, I'm sure they will fine tune it to be more streamline.
> 
> That being said, has vertical scope always owned OCN? Or did they recently sell the forum?


So far just looks like some tweaks need to be made, of course there will be alot of issues with a migration. But I do prefer vBulletin over Huddler

Also the Mobile version is alot better


----------



## Stickeelion

Agree with everyone else here, I barely leave the member club threads to post on the main site anymore but this has really grabbed my attention, first thing that came to my attention was the fact all the font sizes, bolding and other formatting just looks poor and tasteless.

likes?!? this isn't facebook

scrolling this forum is now like playing crysis 1 on a 2007 computer, I don't know much about web development but this page runs atrociously on my computer.

You removed the 'people you follow' section, why? that was one of my most used sections to check up on what project my favorite folk were up to and now it appears to be completely removed, I'm actually quite bitter about this, now I cannot remember nor find these people.

Also removed is all the easily accessible information from your profile page like last read/commented on posts, your cover image and other stats.

The old post reply box, I am unable to locate it, the one that used to sit at the bottom of the page after the last post in the thread, it had all the options for underlining, bolding, italics and other features. The one improvement i can see is the ability to add .zip, .psd, .png, .txt and .doc file attachments to your post.

As others have said the front page also looks rather dismal. 

Considering we are all computer nerds I expected much better, you would think amongst all the forums online the computer guys would have the most polished one since its in their area of expertise I don't understand why the new site is so poor

If it ain't broke dont fix it, and it wasn't broke. I wasn't too keen last time the site was changed, but nothing really went backwards this update is a whole new beast and it only has one redeeming feature for every 100 that make it worse I have really lost interest all together in continuing my involvement on this forum.


----------



## tpi2007

Spawne32 said:


> I bought into xenforo for my forums years ago when it was first released and it was the worst investment I ever made. It was plagued with issues and every time you tried to get support the dev's would blame you for the issue. I still think VB is a better product, but new forum roll out's when upgrading with an existing database are a ***** IMO. A lot of people are going to reject the new design. Give it some time, I'm sure they will fine tune it to be more streamline.
> 
> That being said, has vertical scope always owned OCN? Or did they recently sell the forum?



From Chipp's answer to my question a few days ago in the other thread:



Chipp said:


> The acquisition was formally agreed to over the summer (June 2017). Its been one of those kinds of complex deals that take a while to formally finalize and integrate all of the different teams / business details / etc from the old ownership to the new... but rest assured that before June there would have been zero member data exchange between Overclock.net and VS. Though development environments based on OCN data existed in VS's systems in November 2017, we were not impacted by their second breach.
> 
> Unfortunately it does appear that we will have a regression on HTTPS login form serving and submissions. We'll work with the development team to address this as a major priority. As we've recommended since the beginning of the community, use strong and unique passwords for all sites - but especially for OCN. Treat all information you submit to this board as being public. We make best efforts to do the right thing and comply with industry best practice and keep your data safe - indeed, to date we've never had a breach - but a little bit of personal diligence on the user's part can always go a long way to minimizing impact on you personally if the worst happens.
> 
> If specific technical questions come up regarding VS's past incidents and their mitigation of them, let us know and I'll do my best to track down answers for you.


----------



## ssgtnubb

Overclock_Admin said:


> Can you link where you were trying to pull this up to troubleshoot?


Check this:


----------



## DoomDash

Fix the homepage to be the forum.

Also I prefer how the old site looked .


----------



## 113802

Where oh where are my ice cream bars? oops Where oh where are my OCN flames?


----------



## Overclock_Admin

tpi2007 said:


> Could somebody from Staff tell us if the front page layout is coming back? It's a strangely absent subject from all the Staff posts I've read.
> 
> Also, will the forum allow for picture uploads for posts? I switched from the basic editor to the middle ground one and the Insert Image button only shows a box for us to type a URL. Are we going back to having to host pictures elsewhere?
> 
> What about the embed video button?


As we're still going through functional fixes I can't speak to whether or not the home page will be identical however as I have stated, the current home page is a default mode for a modular page that can and will be adjusted accordingly to be less jarring

Attachments should be available, including a drag and drop system.

The site has AME installed which is an automatic media embedding system. Pasting a link to a youtube video for instance should automatically embed said video


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Master__Shake said:


> i have 365 likes.
> 
> i felt like rep was something earned.
> 
> also what happened to my custom title?


While not commented on already, I would expect likes to be converted back to rep soon, and the "Like" button removed site-wide around the same time.

Edit; and for the love of all that's holy, I want an option to remove the Active Topics element, or it should be removed for everyone. Every time I scrub it, it magically restores itself every time I refresh or load a new page. I'm already sick of it.


----------



## TheWizardMan

I'm getting an email everytime someone responds to a thread I've subscribed to and I can't figure out how to turn this crap off.


----------



## 5291Crash

Sad day for OCN Indeed.

I don't care that things are broke and being fixed. I will wait and see what comes of it.

Being secure should of started from the beginning, this is the 90's any more gramps. Lets hope they are much better at applying security updates then enabling it or even migrating a forum like they "have done lots of times" sounds to me like a clueless company trying to get the job by padding a resume.

Seems like the only true intent is tapping into the 500,000+ memberlist in hopes of generating revenue from selling data and adds. I don't doubt that most on here run blockers now anyways. 


This update should of been run through its paces offline and detached from the live OCN prior to going public. Why this was overlooked on a forum such as *OCN* is mind boggling.


----------



## Overclock_Admin

ssgtnubb said:


> Check this:


Fixed, you had a usergroup conflict


----------



## mejobloggs

Can we get forum 'summaries' back? (not sure what to call it, so I'll explain).

Previously I'd only ever visit one link:
http://www.overclock.net/forum/industry-news/

And it would show new posts from all 'sub forums' (e.g Hardware, Software). It was great.

Now I have to individually go into each 'sub forum' to see new posts.

Basically, now I've lost my 'one stop shop' for all new interesting Industry News


----------



## jaydude

wow this sucks, really really bad, nothing is familiar, I am unsure if I am even replying to this thread or a user comment, and am I supposed to put something in "Title:"...

God please have mercy and change it back, I miss it already


----------



## ssgtnubb

Overclock_Admin said:


> Fixed, you had a usergroup conflict


Correction, still an issue, still doing the same thing.


----------



## tpi2007

Overclock_Admin said:


> As we're still going through functional fixes I can't speak to whether or not the home page will be identical however as I have stated, the current home page is a default mode for a modular page that can and will be adjusted accordingly to be less jarring
> 
> Attachments should be available, including a drag and drop system.
> 
> The site has AME installed which is an automatic media embedding system. Pasting a link to a youtube video for instance should automatically embed said video


I'm referring to the dual list, which is a hallmark of OCN. A list on the left with the top threads active in all forums, except for news, which is the list on the right, which has the top news threads from all news sections. We had that prior to 2011 in the old vBulletin and it carried over to Huddler. 

I have to say that this is a major oversight. It makes for a unique look and usefulness of the site. It's what made it stand apart from the other generic looking forums. 

OCN has always been a heavily customized forum, I hope you realise that that comes with the package. There are plenty of tech forums out there, all generic looking; there is only one OCN.

As to automatic video embedding, can we have an option to turn that off? I'll give you an example: Jim Sterling's videos usually contain swearing because it's part of his style. They also contain relevant information for several topics (usually gaming and PC gaming) that I'd like to point to. Thus, I can't embed the video because it's against the ToS, but I do want to provide the link to said video (with a NSFW note before).


----------



## Bal3Wolf

TheWizardMan said:


> I'm getting an email everytime someone responds to a thread I've subscribed to and I can't figure out how to turn this crap off.


lol and im not getting emails when someone pms me now.


----------



## NYSE

images are not posting in past posts


----------



## mmonnin

Bitemarks and bloodstains said:


> Scroll to the bottom of the page hit the little - minus and it should bring up the quick editor.


The quick reply is not very quick due to this.


----------



## Dudewitbow

Is there a way to merge subsections like it was before (e.g if I click on the For Sale/Wanted section, it shows me threads of all the sale/wanted posts instead of links to the subforums)


----------



## Laithan

mmonnin said:


> The quick reply is not very quick due to this.


Yes agree

Admins please make it expand by default if possible


----------



## DarthBaggins

So far mobile is great so far

Just tried to access the F/S section, and I get a message saying I don't have sufficient approval


----------



## Overclock_Admin

tpi2007 said:


> I'm referring to the dual list, which is a hallmark of OCN. A list on the left with the top threads active in all forums, except for news, which is the list on the right, which has the top news threads from all news sections. We had that prior to 2011 in the old vBulletin and it carried over to Huddler.
> 
> I have to say that this is a major oversight. It makes for a unique look and usefulness of the site. It's what made it stand apart from the other generic looking forums.
> 
> OCN has always been a heavily customized forum, I hope you realise that that comes with the package. There are plenty of tech forums out there, all generic looking; there is only one OCN.
> 
> As to automatic video embedding, can we have an option to turn that off? I'll give you an example: Jim Sterling's videos usually contain swearing because it's part of his style. They also contain relevant information for several topics (usually gaming and PC gaming) that I'd like to point to. Thus, I can't embed the video because it's against the ToS, but I do want to provide the link to said video (with a NSFW note before).


I can't make promises for the development team, that said we were quite aware of how complex and customized OCN was prior to this change and dev environments have existed since the summer to try and get that to convert accordingly to varying success. The reason why this launch has been as rocky as it has been is largely due to the delay trying to get everything to import to the production version, it was launched as a means to get people back on to the core forum while we still try to get everything running as it had been down for 30 hours. I do know that the dev and operations teams involved in the process are working to get things back up to par.

As for AME it doesn't support case by case like that unless we rewrite specific display definitions, to that end if this is a possible conflict with site rules we can try a bbcode option in stead, though I will point out if any consolation the embed does not feature autoplay and as such a user would still have to manually click to view the content in question. I do see your concerns with this however and will see what is most effective accordingly


----------



## SuperZan

Everything is weird and I don't know where I am and I'm scared. I'll have to process this for a bit before I can articulate constructive criticism.


----------



## cal003

tpi2007 said:


> I'm referring to the dual list, which is a hallmark of OCN. *A list on the left with the top threads active in all forums, except for news, which is the list on the right, which has the top news threads from all news sections.* We had that prior to 2011 in the old vBulletin and it carried over to Huddler.
> 
> I have to say that this is a major oversight. It makes for a unique look and usefulness of the site. It's what made it stand apart from the other generic looking forums.
> 
> OCN has always been a heavily customized forum, I hope you realise that that comes with the package. There are plenty of tech forums out there, all generic looking; there is only one OCN.
> 
> As to automatic video embedding, can we have an option to turn that off? I'll give you an example: Jim Sterling's videos usually contain swearing because it's part of his style. They also contain relevant information for several topics (usually gaming and PC gaming) that I'd like to point to. Thus, I can't embed the video because it's against the ToS, but I do want to provide the link to said video (with a NSFW note before).


Yea this is the reason I visit ocn every day to stay up on my tech news, but the loss of having the newest and most active news posts lumped together in a list is a tragedy. Hope it's not permanent...


----------



## Overclock_Admin

DarthBaggins said:


> So far mobile is great so far
> 
> Just tried to access the F/S section, and I get a message saying I don't have sufficient approval


I'm not seeing the same conflict with you that I did with others, your permissions look correct even in the subcategories. Is it all of them or one specifically?


----------



## doritos93

Meh, not perfect but not as bad as all of you are making it out to be. Should just be a question of time before everything is ironed out

Keep on keeping on mods and staff. I'm sure you can get back to something most will enjoy


----------



## nvidiaftw12

HowHardCanItBe said:


> Apparently, I have reached the maximum limit in PM too. Welcome back to 2000



Right? I mean yes site migration is hard, but HowHardCanItBe to make a proper PM system.


----------



## Niko85

not having a unified news section sucks

else everything is looking fine (sofar >:3)


----------



## PsYcHo29388

djgar said:


> 1- Did we lose the rigs we had? Rigbuilder says I don't have one.
> 
> 2- Did we also pose the pictures we previously uploaded? I see nothing about them in my CP.


These are the two biggest issues I have with the site right now.

The likes system also needs to go back to rep and unique rep.


----------



## Aspateer

not sure if i like it or not... i will wait till some things are fixed before i pass judgement......


----------



## Dimaggio1103

I am Jack's unwavering disappointment.


----------



## GeneO

What a complete disaster. Why did you do this, this is nothing your customer based wants. 

I don't want this huge active topics on the right of my screen. 

Where are our rigs?

I was a paid customer, now I no longer am. Why?

This new interface is really really gaudy and just hurts my eyes and brain to navigate.


----------



## dranas

*defaults to mobile*

I'm not sure if its the site or just my computer, but it keeps defaulting to the mobile version. I am using Firefox 57.0.4 x64 on windows 10 pro x64


----------



## tpi2007

Overclock_Admin said:


> I can't make promises for the development team, that said we were quite aware of how complex and customized OCN was prior to this change and dev environments have existed since the summer to try and get that to convert accordingly to varying success. The reason why this launch has been as rocky as it has been is largely due to the delay trying to get everything to import to the production version, it was launched as a means to get people back on to the core forum while we still try to get everything running as it had been down for 30 hours. I do know that the dev and operations teams involved in the process are working to get things back up to par.
> 
> As for AME it doesn't support case by case like that unless we rewrite specific display definitions, to that end if this is a possible conflict with site rules we can try a bbcode option in stead, though I will point out if any consolation the embed does not feature autoplay and as such a user would still have to manually click to view the content in question. I do see your concerns with this however and will see what is most effective accordingly



Thanks for the insight and I'm looking forward to knowing more details of what was successful and what was not. Maybe some of the Staff from back before 2011 still has the customized vBulletin code that can help you incorporate OCN's trademark image into your code. This is to say that if it was possible to do it in vBulletin 3.x in 2011 (and then in Huddler), it sure is possible to do the same in vBulletin 3.88 in 2018.

Also, why didn't you get the community involved in this transition? There were "Migration Sherpas" who tested the transition from vBulletin to Huddler and then helped people out with the issues they were having.

As to embedding videos, I'd say that simply disabling auto-embed should be simple enough, no? In the Huddler editor we had a button that simply added a video quote, inside of which you could put the YouTube URL, or, alternatively, paste the URL into the editor, select it and then click on the button, in the same way that you put bold and italic, etc, on a portion of text. 

The video not auto-playing still makes it against the ToS, even more so in those cases where swearing is visible either in the first frame or the video title.


----------



## schuck6566

dranas said:


> I'm not sure if its the site or just my computer, but it keeps defaulting to the mobile version. I am using Firefox 57.0.4 x64 on windows 10 pro x64


JUST an FYI! People can take OUR post and change the content without our permission(ADD to the post! A prior post of mine was edited by 1 of the Monkeys posting from 2014 and they added a previous post to my quick reply!) The quick reply HAD posted just fine,I ck'd it shortly after posting & all was as well as can be under the circumstances. I come back 2 hours later and it's been "Edited" from 2014 to add a previous post having nothing to do with my question. LOL, The question was about the random edits from 2014 & was directed to Chipp & Overclock-Admin.So far I haven't found a legit answer to why we have strangers editing our post.


----------



## iamjanco

Just want to mention a small but relevant fix I noted: earlier on, I enabled ip tagging in my options and was getting fed an ip/location that wasn't mine. A little later I was forced out of session, emailed the conf notice once I logged back in, and that seems to work fine now (my correct ip was whitelisted). Not sure who addressed that, but thanks for doing so


----------



## djgar

PsYcHo29388 said:


> These are the two biggest issues I have with the site right now.
> 
> The likes system also needs to go back to rep and unique rep.


Actually the photos are there (without thumbnails currently), just not part of the CP, but under the Thread Tools. Kind of misleading. And if you click on Manage Photos they don't show.

EDIT:
I just realized I double posted since the first one didn't seem to take, but actually did.


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

Not liking it, reminds me too much of Internet Brand's failure of a software. This looks horrible, bland, and confusing.

You just lost a member today, OCN.


----------



## chris89

Yeah I prefer the reply at the bottom not click reply...

Also messaging is completely screwed up now... I don't really have any idea what to do with it...


----------



## nvidiaftw12

schuck6566 said:


> JUST an FYI! People can take OUR post and change the content without our permission(ADD to the post! A prior post of mine was edited by 1 of the Monkeys posting from 2014 and they added a previous post to my quick reply!) The quick reply HAD posted just fine,I ck'd it shortly after posting & all was as well as can be under the circumstances. I come back 2 hours later and it's been "Edited" from 2014 to add a previous post having nothing to do with my question. LOL, The question was about the random edits from 2014 & was directed to Chipp & Overclock-Admin.So far I haven't found a legit answer to why we have strangers editing our post.


It's a bug. But, admins and moderators have always been able to edit your post. It is rarely--if ever--abused.


----------



## schuck6566

*THIS is why you have the quick reply @ bottom,not a tab!*



schuck6566 said:


> JUST an FYI! People can take OUR post and change the content without our permission(ADD to the post! A prior post of mine was edited by 1 of the Monkeys posting from 2014 and they added a previous post to my quick reply!) The quick reply HAD posted just fine,I ck'd it shortly after posting & all was as well as can be under the circumstances. I come back 2 hours later and it's been "Edited" from 2014 to add a previous post having nothing to do with my question. LOL, The question was about the random edits from 2014 & was directed to Chipp & Overclock-Admin.So far I haven't found a legit answer to why we have strangers editing our post.


Ok, now THIS is too friggin annoying a quick post and it throws a random previous post in there??????????? ***?


----------



## gtz

Not a fan, but I do realize it will take time to iron out the kinks.

Biggest issue is I am unable to view the for sale threads. I get the following error.

gtz, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:

1.Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative features or some other privileged system?
2.If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation.


----------



## Luxer

forums look too generic


----------



## eternal7trance

I miss having the recent news and threads on the main page. Please bring that back cause I liked reading those.


----------



## bmgjet

Hate it, Sure the old layout looked like it was from 2008 but this new one looks like one of those easy pop up forums from 2003.
Page loading times use to be instant but now they are about 2-3 secs.

Scaling seems really bad on 4K.


----------



## djgar

djgar said:


> Actually the photos are there (without thumbnails currently), just not part of the CP, but under the Thread Tools. Kind of misleading. And if you click on Manage Photos they don't show.
> 
> EDIT:
> I just realized I double posted since the first one didn't seem to take, but actually did.


Sorry, photos are not in the Thread Tools, but the page top Tools.


----------



## Dopamin3

I don't have access to for sale thread, which is ironic because I'm trying to sell something on here currently.

http://www.overclock.net/forum/main-components/

"Dopamin3, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:

Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative features or some other privileged system?
If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation."


----------



## arrakis9

gtz said:


> Not a fan, but I do realize it will take time to iron out the kinks.
> 
> Biggest issue is I am unable to view the for sale threads. I get the following error.
> 
> gtz, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:
> 
> 1.Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative features or some other privileged system?
> 2.If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation.


Pretty much this. About 80% of my time spent on these forums is in the b/s/t section. Being locked out because I no longer have permission just kills it for me.


----------



## KarathKasun

Hate this layout here and I hate this layout on some other forums I use.

Need the functionality from the old front page back. Primarily, the "hot thread"/"hot news thread" functionality. If this isn't fixed, Ill likely go somewhere else as I don't have time to drill down into the news sub-forums (haven't touched the sub-forums in years).

The reply system is also worthless as it changes the post layout when you compose a reply. 100% not intuitive. The post options under the post editor are unnecessary clutter and need to be removed as they are options you set once in your profile and forget. The post icon section is simply HUGE for what it does. Attachment management needs to be directly under "drag files here to attach".

Honestly, this layout is a huge step backward in ease of use on the desktop. It feels like a horrible phone UI port.


----------



## schuck6566

*Would be funny if not so sad.*



nvidiaftw12 said:


> It's a bug. But, admins and moderators have always been able to edit your post. It is rarely--if ever--abused.


I understand that, I haven't seen ANYONE I'd judge as a moderator doing these edits,& if they're Admins,they need to get their stuff together. Have you seen the number of edits just in THIS thread that are dated from 2014. By names like sdruker,or m. ziltch. REALLY? S as in SAM Druker? the store owner on Green Acres? The other person Had nothing,zero,ziltch to do with these problems? It's like 1 bif bad joke.


----------



## dubldwn

Yeah, so just pop the latest discussions and news at the top of what you have and that will help quite a bit.


----------



## ryan92084

TheWizardMan said:


> I'm getting an email everytime someone responds to a thread I've subscribed to and I can't figure out how to turn this crap off.


Go to your subscriptions and check the top right check box to select all threads then scroll all the way to the bottom and use the drop down box next to the go button to change the settings. Then go into the user cp>options check your default subscription setting.


----------



## TheWizardMan

ryan92084 said:


> Go to your subscriptions and check the top right check box to select all threads then scroll all the way to the bottom and use the drop down box next to the go button to change the settings. Then go into the user cp>options check your default subscription setting.


Thank you. Much less intuitive than I thought (or I'm just dumb).


----------



## superV

dubldwn said:


> Yeah, so just pop the latest discussions and news at the top of what you have and that will help quite a bit.


hi all.
sorry but i just woke up, here 5 am,no way will read 53 pages.
so far what is missing for me is the gallery in a thread,very useful and fast to search for older screens posted by others to make comparatives etc etc.
in the user subscriptions are not showing how many new replies with a number in his subs thread list,and when going to the thread,will take u to the 1st page,not the replies u still have to read.
visually i think the layout it's too zoomed in,things look gigantic,my personal opinion.

but still i have to put it like a 12 year old ocn>new ocn


----------



## Prophet4NO1

The more I poke around, the more this site feels like "just graduated web design school and now I know everything" style. Really not digging it at all. It's the same sorts of backward move we see a lot of people complain about with UI updates in various apps. Like the garbage Plex update for Xbox One. 

Maybe I am over thinking/reacting. But this just looks and feels like an ugly mess now. Is there any way to port the old layouts to the new BBS software?


----------



## sumitlian

djriful said:


> First, I thought OCN website got hacked... then I took at second look at it... I thought I just landed on p0rn website for some odd reason.


It is not p0rn, you just like asians as much as I do.


----------



## Spawne32

lmao targeted ads blowing someones cover


----------



## di inferi

Ya, let's go back to the old, huh?


----------



## AlphaC

sumitlian said:


> It is not p0rn, you just like asians as much as I do.



_Should be an overclock.net oriented ad pool : ADATA, Adobe, Aerocool, AMD, Antec, Aquacomputer, Aquatuning, Arctic, Asus, Asrock, Audio technica, Be Quiet , Belkin, Benq, Beyerdynamic, Biostar, Bitfenix, Bitspower, Blacknoise (eloop), Bose, Brother, Cablemod, Caselabs, Cisco, __Coollaboratory , Corsair , Creative Labs, Crucial, Cryorig, Deepcool, __DEMCIflex , D-LINK, EK, Eizo, Enermax, EVGA, Fanatec, Fractal Design, Fujipoly, Galaxy, GEIL, Gigabyte , GSKILL, HardwareLabs, Intel, In Win, Kingston, Kingpin cooling, Klipsch, Lamptron, Logitech, LG, Lexar, Lian Li, ModDIY, Mayhems, Modmymods, MSI, Newegg, Netgear, Noctua, Nvidia, NZXT, PerformancePCs, Phanteks, Phobya, PNY (Quadro), Primochill, Razer, Raijintek, Samsung, Sandisk, Sapphire, Seagate, Scythe, Sennheiser, SK Hynix, Silverstone, SiliconLottery, Swiftech, Seasonic, __StarTech.com , Steelseries, Supermicro, Thermalright (I don't think they even advertise), Thermal Grizzly, Thermaltake, Thrustmaster, Toshiba (includes OCZ), Transcend, VMWARE, Watercool, Western Digital, XFX, XSPC, Zotac, Zalman, etc ._
(as in all these http://www.overclock.net/forum/over...re-software-active-vendor-rep-initiative.html)

Anyway my Specviewperf12 gallery seems to be partially uploaded.

http://www.overclock.net/photopost/showgallery.php?cat=1154396

As of this point it is up to 193 images , without a single thumbnail yet so it appears they're working on it

Also the "Workstation stuff" gallery with 424 images http://www.overclock.net/photopost/showgallery.php?cat=868892

On the bright side all my photo comments now have line breaks 

_edit January 24,2018 _the galleries have been uploaded it seems.


----------



## Chargeit

New reply system is pretty bad. I don't understand why it requires a separate page. 

The layout feels like it's designed for a tablet. It's impossible to get a view of the bigger picture when everything is blown up like this. 

Don't know guys. In the past changes have generally worked out alright but this is something different. This layout/design is for mobile devices and not pc's. Your target audience uses pc's.


----------



## taowulf

I am massively annoyed that all the posts I read from the 14th to the beginning of downtime yesterday are now marked as unread again.


----------



## Sean W.

It says I have 0 trader rating and I do not have access to the classified section!?


----------



## Jellystab

Where has that news feed that used to be on the front page gone to? That was one of the main reasons I kept coming back to this website nearly every day for the last many years.

Anyways, the new update still looks nice. Would just like the latest post feed for all the news stuff back.


----------



## Toology

I'm unfortunately not digging the new layout or style.


----------



## tashcz

SSL doesn't exist anymore?? Don't like logging in via HTTP.

Also, e-mails are weird.

So is everything else... doesn't look nice, and there's a ton of ads on the bottom.


----------



## akseem

I liked in the old setup after clicking on an image being able to go to the grid of pictures and see other pictures throughout the thread. So far I have not found a way to do that on the new design. Also I no longer have access to look at the marketplace to see what is for sale.


----------



## CptKuolio

*Somethings ****y *

I tried to go to PSU-subsection. Said I dont have rights to enter. Same with other subs. Oh well then. Seems my rights to enter subsections here are as limited as they are with my wife.

Wanted to check if there is any replies to threads I posted. Go to "Threads I started" and get this -> 'no enabled local indexes to search'



5/5 would upgrade again.


----------



## iinversion

Home page seems excessively bare and doesn't scale well. The rest of the layout is just meh, not a fan.


----------



## Blameless

Lack of HTTPS, especially during log in, is worrying.


----------



## Penryn

I don't know how to moderate anymore. Pls fix.


----------



## LightningManGTS

*like why is this this title thing a thing*

This redesign is really bad. 

one why would you do away with the reply box being on the same page. this crap where you have to go to a seperate page first is utter nonsense.

second and my biggest gripe, the fake click bait ads. Just because the idiotic mainstream media does something terrible like throwing those things on the end of every article doesn't mean place's like ocn should. all that makes me want to do is enable my adblockers instead of whitelisting this site like I have. 

tldr; just revert back until you can actually release an actual update and not whatever this reversion on proper forum design is


----------



## ryan92084

a FAQ update to the OP would probably be helpful.



LightningManGTS said:


> This redesign is really bad.
> 
> one why would you do away with the reply box being on the same page. this crap where you have to go to a seperate page first is utter nonsense.
> 
> second and my biggest gripe, the fake click bait ads. Just because the idiotic mainstream media does something terrible like throwing those things on the end of every article doesn't mean place's like ocn should. all that makes me want to do is enable my adblockers instead of whitelisting this site like I have.
> 
> tldr; just revert back until you can actually release an actual update and not whatever this reversion on proper forum design is


the reply box is there but you have to expand it every time you use it. Scroll to the bottom of the page and find the blue bar that says quick reply and on the right there is a button. Or just hit the quick reply button on a post.


----------



## Penryn

Good news is since "likes" is "rep" I can see my rep again. Huzzah!


----------



## LightningManGTS

ryan92084 said:


> the reply box is there but you have to expand it every time you use it. Scroll to the bottom of the page and find the blue bar that says quick reply and on the right there is a button. Or just hit the quick reply button on a post.


I see that now and yet given how flat and non contrasted everything is, mentally it still doesn't look interactable by any measure. on top of that quoting still takes you to a separate page which screams even more to me how under qualified whoever did the back end code of all this is compared to what we had.


----------



## Spawne32

quick reply needs work lol


----------



## th3illusiveman

This is a terrible "upgrade".... I'm sorry to be so negative, but i don't like this.... Color pallet is way too bright and where are the news threads on the front page?


----------



## Roaches

Well it was fun while it lasted. I'm not regularly active as I was a few years ago. I do hope the interface gets a turn around.



PCCstudent said:


> First thing I noticed was a Marketplace lockout.


Same.


----------



## Overclock_Admin

*Hello all Quick Update,

We are creating a punch list of issues and will be working on the reported issues over the next few days.

Once we refine and prioritize the list we will keep you guys posted on any updates.

Jeff M*


----------



## Spawne32

Roaches said:


> Well it was fun while it lasted. I'm not regularly active as I was a few years ago. I do hope the interface gets a turn around.
> 
> 
> 
> Same.


hmm yeh just realized that I'm locked out from the marketplace as well, also says I'm a new member under my name


----------



## LightningManGTS

I am curious who mattias burling is and why he is editing my post after me however. especially since when I click on the hyperlink it generates it takes me no where

(attempting to embed in edit)







(welp its their if it ever works again)

also the fact that I can't just directly embed images into my posting is super annoying as well and makes trying establish context hard


----------



## Quantum Reality

So I've discovered this site uses exelator.com scripts.

The website/domain has been implicated in several drive-by downloads and malware over the last couple of years, just judging from the first google search result page.

Also, I spoke too soon about OCN working with NoScript. Seems on my laptop with Waterfox, it's fine, but with FF56, I have NO idea what to temporarily allow to get the chess-piece dropdown login box to pop up. I'm certainly not allowing viglink, crwdcntrl and seemingly 10 other tracking/ad websites just so I can isolate the one site that enables the login box.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

szeged said:


> posting again because new page and i want the person whos idea this was to really get the point here...
> 
> 
> 
> this is awful and you should feel awful.
> 
> 
> a huge update only to go backwards 15 years.
> 
> 
> 
> seriously...what were you thinking.


Dear lord I thought I was the only one but yeah this site redesign is basically a disaster! And normally I hate guys that immediately have to start hating on anything new (especially when it comes to forums) but there are legitimately major ways in which this redesign has gone backward from where it was. Back when OCN first made the switchover to Huddler people were screaming bloody murder but I immediately enjoyed the new features of that site and never once stopped liking it over the 5+ years it was around. Today I'm logging into the new site and am just despondent on all the features that have apparently been stripped away. I ALWAYS used my home page to keep track of my latest posts so I could respond to any new posts but that's gone. I also enjoyed the little box that allowed me to track my rep status, folding numbers, seller stats, etc all in one place and that's gone. The main page featured a latest threads section on the left AS WELL AS a latest News thread posts on the right and THAT is gone! Also the quick links above those sections that spotlighted featured content, special contests/bench-offs, etc and that's gone. It feels like I've time warped back to 2005 in terms of forum features and design! I keep hoping this is just a bad dream but OCN is almost fundamentally broken for my usage as it stands right now. Hopefully all (or at least some) of those old features are just taking extra time to get up and running but until such time I see my time spent on OCN drastically going down, unfortunately. I just can't deal with this site as it currently is...


----------



## Spawne32

Quantum Reality said:


> So I've discovered this site uses exelator.com scripts.
> 
> The website/domain has been implicated in several drive-by downloads and malware over the last couple of years, just judging from the first google search result page.
> 
> Also, I spoke too soon about OCN working with NoScript. Seems on my laptop with Waterfox, it's fine, but with FF56, I have NO idea what to temporarily allow to get the chess-piece dropdown login box to pop up. I'm certainly not allowing viglink, crwdcntrl and seemingly 10 other tracking/ad websites just so I can isolate the one site that enables the login box.


Jeeze, had I known this I would have reopened my forums on one of my domains and stole all you guys. :rofl:


----------



## Spawne32

tpi2007 said:


> From Chipp's answer to my question a few days ago in the other thread:


Wow, that's pretty sad. Wonder if the old owner sold it to make a buck or if he(whoever) couldn't support it anymore?


----------



## Drath

*Welp Goodbye Overlock.net*

My main purpose of using this website at all was to build and share various rigs I created. This new update has wiped all my previous builds and the website now has some annoying bugs (at least for Chrome).

Rigbuilder page when scrolled to the top has awful navigation that takes up the majority of the page: https://imgur.com/a/DwizQ

Rip my previous builds: https://imgur.com/a/VPN4V (Yes I have to shrink the browser to get the garbage navigation bar to go away).

Furthermore it seems even as I was writing my feedback, an admin on this forum saw me create imgur posts of the problems and have banned my account: I am unable to appeal, log out, or use the website at all. Every page states: 

vBulletin Message
You have been banned for the following reason:
No reason was specified.

Date the ban will be lifted: Never


----------



## Chipp

schuck6566 said:


> I understand that, I haven't seen ANYONE I'd judge as a moderator doing these edits,& if they're Admins,they need to get their stuff together. Have you seen the number of edits just in THIS thread that are dated from 2014. By names like sdruker,or m. ziltch. REALLY? S as in SAM Druker? the store owner on Green Acres? The other person Had nothing,zero,ziltch to do with these problems? It's like 1 bif bad joke.



Hi there,

These "edited" timestamps are some kind of glitch that the engineering team is looking into. Your posts aren't actually being edited, not are anyone elses, as far as we can tell. Its just a bad piece of post history for some unknown reason.

Can you confirm that your post content is indeed not changing?


----------



## iamjanco

*Link to BB Code Reference*

For those who might want to use it and aren't all that familiar with it:

*BB Code Reference*

If you do want to use it, make sure it's turned on in the bottom left side of the page, just above the footer (it may be turned on site-wide by default, or dependent on the editor option you choose in your control panel):


----------



## Chipp

Drath said:


> My main purpose of using this website at all was to build and share various rigs I created. This new update has wiped all my previous builds and the website now has some annoying bugs (at least for Chrome).
> 
> Rigbuilder page when scrolled to the top has awful navigation that takes up the majority of the page: https://imgur.com/a/DwizQ
> 
> Rip my previous builds: https://imgur.com/a/VPN4V (Yes I have to shrink the browser to get the garbage navigation bar to go away).
> 
> Furthermore it seems even as I was writing my feedback, an admin on this forum saw me create imgur posts of the problems and have banned my account: I am unable to appeal, log out, or use the website at all. Every page states:
> 
> vBulletin Message
> You have been banned for the following reason:
> No reason was specified.
> 
> Date the ban will be lifted: Never



Hi,

You certainly were not banned because of criticism - that has never been our style, and never will be. We have problems right now and are working to fix them, and fixing our issues includes your feedback.

Can you let us know what your previous account name was? I want to investigate how it could have possibly been banned.

Thanks, and sorry for the hassle.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

TwoCables said:


> Yeah, because Huddler is garbage. I still hated it even yesterday. I participated in the Beta test of Huddler for OCN, and I hated everything I saw. It's just a stupid platform. Am I the only one who remembers how much *BETTER *OCN was on vBulletin? Now we're back on vBulletin and all everyone can do is complain? Have some faith and be patient. Rome wasn't built in 1 day.
> 
> I will bet you guys anything that in a week or a month, we'll be looking back saying that we're extremely glad they finally moved back to vBulletin.


You're NUTS! I loved Huddler from day one and it was about a billion times better in its final iteration (you know, like, yesterday) than vBulletin EVER was. The carousel, the latest posts and industry news sections on the home page, the user profile area with updated latest posts threads, the rep system, I can go on and on. I use a lot of forums for many different categories of stuff (from cars and bikes to Westeros stuff, to sports, etc) and I never could understand why OCN was just so vastly superior to EVERY other forum I use, and as a consequence I post and read more on OCN than all the other forums combined. Now OCN is just exactly like all those other crap forums. I can't even say how despondent I am over this change...


----------



## Quantum Reality

I've discovered a workaround for the login problem:

Go to the main OCN page and click anybody's username. You'll be redirected to a login page.


----------



## pnoozi

The scrolling is laggy and I can just barely see 2 posts at a time at 1920x1080. I wasn't a fan of the last redesign either (though it was definitely better than this). The fact that the last redesign broke at least 1 significant feature ("View Post" links) and it was never fixed does not give me confidence that this version will be improved either.

Looking at my signature... where the heck is my rig? Why wasn't this version tested with a beta first?


----------



## Spawne32

pnoozi said:


> The scrolling is laggy and I can just barely see 2 posts at a time at 1920x1080. I wasn't a fan of the last redesign either (though it was definitely better than this). The fact that the last redesign broke at least 1 significant feature ("View Post" links) and it was never fixed does not give me confidence that this version will be improved either.


I can only see two posts at a time but full screen is easier on my eyes for sure. The interface does feel a bit cluttered, I don't like how the quick reply has to load the page against to post, and I don't like how you have to drop it down to view it. It also doesn't seem to be able to load quotes in the quick reply like before either. When you click on an active topic, you are taken to the first page. Like if I click the active topic link for this, I'm always taken to the first page.


----------



## Spawne32

and we don't get updates for new posts anymore like we did in the bottom right with that popup...booooo


----------



## xxpenguinxx

My complaints atm:

- Too many scripts.
- Too many ads.
- Black bar and logo are ugly. Replace them with the old blue logo and style.
- Black bar resizes while scrolling. Looks weird and draws too much attention to it.
- All posts are marked unread.
- Abnormally large space between posts.

Otherwise, the site still works so that's good news. 

Here's a few QOL changes I would like to see:

- Display all smilies instead of clicking the "More" button. There's a huge blank area next to the default ones where the rest could go.
- Move the "Post Reply" buttons closer to the editor for easy clicking.
- Add an option to collapse signatures on posts, similar to how the editor currently is collapsed. I keep sigs hidden to fit more posts on my screen, it would be nice to not have to disable them entirely.


----------



## gene-z

What happen to the wysiwyg editor? Seems like a downgrade. Where are the rig signatures? Was such a useful feature to see peoples setup without having to ask or list.


----------



## jprovido

I like the old one


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Spawne32 said:


> and we don't get updates for new posts anymore like we did in the bottom right with that popup...booooo


Yep, just noticed that one too! And Quick Reply is just gone I guess? And sig rigs? I also used to be able to just click my avatar and be taken to my home page, where'd that feature go? I mean, this is seriously giving me an anxiety attack!!!


----------



## ltpdttcdft

The "postbit" (member info) takes up too much vertical space. I'd suggest putting it on the side of the avatar instead of below it. Also, make the sidebar hideable to give back horizontal space.

EDIT: Click the circle thing that looks kind of like a "do not enter" sign to get the Quick Reply box.


----------



## LightningManGTS

iamjanco said:


> For those who might want to use it and aren't all that familiar with it:
> 
> *BB Code Reference*
> 
> If you do want to use it, make sure it's turned on in the bottom left side of the page, just above the footer (it may be turned on site-wide by default, or dependent on the editor option you choose in your control panel):


cool, still doesn't excuse the fact how images bb codes are broken site wide because somebody felt it wasn't worth their time to make sure something simple like the bb codes that were part of the old reply tool bar were also part of the database when they switched over and instead made sure people would 100% use adblockerss to avoid drive by downloads and malware from the painstaken implementation of their current ad deployment system


----------



## mAs81

Don't know if someone has already mentioned this,but,at least for me,no picture in any thread is visible


..it surely needs more time getting used to..


----------



## jprovido

Majin SSJ Eric said:


> Yep, just noticed that one too! And Quick Reply is just gone I guess? And sig rigs? I mean, this is seriously giving me an anxiety attack!!!


OHHH I just noticed! what happened to the sig rigs?!?!? I mind this change a lot more than the previous big change. the last one was a lot better than the old one imo. this one just feels weird  sorry guys


----------



## Spawne32

Majin SSJ Eric said:


> Yep, just noticed that one too! And Quick Reply is just gone I guess? And sig rigs? I also used to be able to just click my avatar and be taken to my home page, where'd that feature go? I mean, this is seriously giving me an anxiety attack!!!


Quick reply is on a little dropdown box with the wrong symbol on it. It has a "-" sign at the end of the box when its already collapsed instead of having a "+" lol


----------



## Fish702

whitrzac said:


> Same here.



Yep no access to any threads in the Marketplace.


----------



## mk16

i just gonna point out something that most porn sites, reddit, facebook, and youtube have in common.

a secure connection..... this is just sad, i can understand that somethings are gonna be broken for a time but https should not be one of those


----------



## Spawne32

ltpdttcdft said:


> The "postbit" (member info) takes up too much vertical space. I'd suggest putting it on the side of the avatar instead of below it. Also, make the sidebar hideable to give back horizontal space.
> 
> EDIT: Click the circle thing that looks kind of like a "do not enter" sign to get the Quick Reply box.


they really should have gotten rid of the instant message contact info all together, AIM doesn't exist anymore, and do people still use ICQ? :rofl:


----------



## Nukemaster

Well this is different.

I miss the old layout, but I am sure with time I will get use to this new setup.

I loved the images with popular threads at the top of the old page.

The tinny avatar on the top bar looks kind of funny. It looks even more out of place when the page is at the top and the bar is so wide but the avatar is so small.

Awww, I lost my rigs signature. Better go find them.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Overclock_Admin said:


> Hey all, let me reintroduce myself, my name's Kyle I'm part of the community relations team here with VerticalScope, I'd also like to introduce some members of my team who will be helping make this process as smooth as possible.
> Lee, Jeff, and Philip. We will all be around to help answer your questions
> 
> Now you may notice some features are not back online yet, we are still getting those configured properly but wanted to let you back into your community as soon as possible.
> 
> How we got here:
> 
> 
> 
> So take a look around, explore, and let us know what you think and what you're curious about!
> 
> Have a question about how a new feature works, where an old feature went, or just otherwise need some help using the new software? Check out the Platform Support Forum: http://www.overclock.net/forum/forum-platform-help-discussion/
> 
> 
> *Known issues which should be resolving soon:*
> - many images are missing, but in the process of being restored. This might take a while.
> - some forum permissions are not quite right, locking users out of Marketplace forums and some other private or permission-restricted areas of the site. We're working on correcting this.
> - some staff badges are not correct yet
> - REP is being displayed as "Likes"
> - the "quick reply" box is not correctly being expanded by default
> - signature awards do not have their images, just text/links
> -
> 
> 
> Thanks!


I can't help but notice that the HTTPS authentication issue isn't listed as something being resolved soon. This is troubling.


----------



## Spawne32

mk16 said:


> i just gonna point out something that most porn sites, reddit, facebook, and youtube have in common.
> 
> a secure connection..... this is just sad, i can understand that somethings are gonna be broken for a time but https should not be one of those


yeh https in 2018 shouldn't even be a question


----------



## iamjanco

LightningManGTS said:


> cool, still doesn't excuse the fact how images bb codes are broken site wide because somebody felt it wasn't worth their time to make sure something simple like the bb codes that were part of the old reply tool bar were also part of the database when they switched over and instead made sure people would 100% use adblockerss to avoid drive by downloads and malware from the painstaken implementation of their current ad deployment system


Understood, and pretty much agree. Just figured I'd add a pointer to the reference for those who don't know their way around.


----------



## Shiftstealth

I wonder if Baasha can save us, and just buy the site......


----------



## Roaches

Testing:

[video] 



 [/video]


----------



## Spawne32

Roaches said:


> Testing:
> 
> [video] https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WL1foQKD3OI [/video]


lmao so accurate


----------



## Boomer1990

All I can say is just wow. When the site changed a number of years ago it took a little bit to get used to it, but this is just straight up untested garbage. How on earth did the people up top actually decide to go live with the site in this condition?

OCN has been the very first site on my favorites bar for over 6 years now and one of the main reasons for it was because of how the main page was. It was nice to have the duel split news, and it really needs to be fixed asap.

Some of the ads that people posted they are getting are straight up unacceptable for a site that takes itself as serious as OCN does. It is straight up pathetic that people are getting those ads some of which are probably against the tos. vB and the Ocn admins should be embarrassed by this. The ads are straight up click bait ads you see on someone of the most garbage sites out there. The last thing OCN needs is to get a bad misconception because of the ads shown. 

There are numerous other issues as well but I do not want my post to go on forever, but this site should of never released in this condition that just reeks of being untested. I fear we will get another exodus of great and helpful members like we did with the last site change and that one was not nearly as bad as this.


----------



## Spawne32

lol so I clicked quick reply at the end of your post @Roaches and it double posted and then it shows my first post was edited by @blackcat6 the instant it appeared


----------



## LightningManGTS

iamjanco said:


> Understood, and pretty much agree. Just figured I'd add a pointer to the reference for those who don't know their way around.


don't worry your much appreciated :thumb: still doesn't excuse how hard the ball was dropped here. its like they didn't like how much revenue they were making from tech ads that linked to actual marketplaces and that didn't download malware


----------



## Shiftstealth

Boomer1990 said:


> All I can say is just wow. When the site changed a number of years ago it took a little bit to get used to it, but this is just straight up untested garbage. How on earth did the people up top actually decide to go live with the site in this condition?
> 
> OCN has been the very first site on my favorites bar for over 6 years now and one of the main reasons for it was because of how the main page was. It was nice to have the duel split news, and it really needs to be fixed asap.
> 
> Some of the ads that people posted they are getting are straight up unacceptable for a site that takes itself as serious as OCN does. It is straight up pathetic that people are getting those ads some of which are probably against the tos. vB and the Ocn admins should be embarrassed by this. The ads are straight up click bait ads you see on someone of the most garbage sites out there. The last thing OCN needs is to get a bad misconception because of the ads shown.
> 
> There are numerous other issues as well but I do not want my post to go on forever, but this site should of never released in this condition that just reeks of being untested. I fear we will get another exodus of great and helpful members like we did with the last site change and that one was not nearly as bad as this.



Yeah, i don't know if i'm sticking around through this bullcrap


----------



## Zer0CoolX

Shiftstealth said:


> I can't help but notice that the HTTPS authentication issue isn't listed as something being resolved soon. This is troubling.





Spawne32 said:


> yeh https in 2018 shouldn't even be a question


My first thoughts exactly. No https is inexcusable.

The home page is pretty lame now.

Otherwise havent poked around enough to make informed insights. What I can say is that as long as the site doesnt become ad laden, bogged down by useless scripts and the quality of the content here stays the same or improves I will keep coming back (presuming https is added).

EDIT: after hitting submit it took about 10 seconds to post...not a great sign


----------



## iamjanco

Quantum Reality said:


> So I've discovered this site uses exelator.com scripts.
> 
> The website/domain has been implicated in several drive-by downloads and malware over the last couple of years, just judging from the first google search result page.
> 
> Also, I spoke too soon about OCN working with NoScript. Seems on my laptop with Waterfox, it's fine, but with FF56, I have NO idea what to temporarily allow to get the chess-piece dropdown login box to pop up. I'm certainly not allowing viglink, crwdcntrl and seemingly 10 other tracking/ad websites just so I can isolate the one site that enables the login box.


Thanks for that, didn't see it earlier during a quick review.

Ref. *Q: what is load.js from loadm.exelator.com*

That and other potentially questionable scripts can be found in the source for the page:



Code:


<script type="text/javascript"> 
    var xl8_script = document.createElement("script"); 
    xl8_script.src = "https://loadus.exelator.com/load/?p=239&g=002&c=0&ctg=technology&cmake=&cmodel=&j=d"; 
    xl8_script.type = "text/javascript"; 
    xl8_script.async = true; 
    document.body.appendChild(xl8_script); 
</script>


----------



## royalkilla408

I’m hating the mobile version, I can’t convert it to desktop view on my iOS devices. Makes me not want to visit this site on my mobile device which is a majority of my time. Thumbs down ??.


----------



## mAs81

Also,pls when the REP comes back bring the avatar flames back along with it..


----------



## Spawne32

Shiftstealth said:


> Yeah, i don't know if i'm sticking around through this bullcrap


If I had the time and money to invest, I'd go reopen one of my old domains. Whoever bought OCpulse after I let it expire put a website back up on the domain with all my original work. -_-


----------



## Boomer1990

For those of you wanting a dark theme TFL Replica made a version with it in this thread -->http://www.overclock.net/forum/web-coding/1647521-ocn-dusk-vbulletin-wip.html, so far the site looks a lot better imo. Not nearly as blinding on the eyes.


----------



## Spawne32

Boomer1990 said:


> For those of you wanting a dark theme TFL Replica made a version with it in this thread -->http://www.overclock.net/forum/web-coding/1647521-ocn-dusk-vbulletin-wip.html, so far the site looks a lot better imo.


damn, id use that but ive been having nothing but issues with google chrome lately so I'm running Microsoft edge -_-


----------



## Pointy

It is filled with disgusting ads now. Maybe someone will start a new overclock.net?


----------



## Spawne32

Pointy said:


> It is filled with disgusting ads now. Maybe someone will start a new overclock.net?


shotgun on whoever wants to go in on this lol


----------



## Pointy

Boomer1990 said:


> All I can say is just wow. When the site changed a number of years ago it took a little bit to get used to it, but this is just straight up untested garbage. How on earth did the people up top actually decide to go live with the site in this condition?
> 
> OCN has been the very first site on my favorites bar for over 6 years now and one of the main reasons for it was because of how the main page was. It was nice to have the duel split news, and it really needs to be fixed asap.
> 
> Some of the ads that people posted they are getting are straight up unacceptable for a site that takes itself as serious as OCN does. It is straight up pathetic that people are getting those ads some of which are probably against the tos. vB and the Ocn admins should be embarrassed by this. The ads are straight up click bait ads you see on someone of the most garbage sites out there. The last thing OCN needs is to get a bad misconception because of the ads shown.
> 
> There are numerous other issues as well but I do not want my post to go on forever, but this site should of never released in this condition that just reeks of being untested. I fear we will get another exodus of great and helpful members like we did with the last site change and that one was not nearly as bad as this.


Site was probably bought for a nice sum of money


----------



## Spawne32

who the f is discosmoke and why did he edit the post I just made in 2014 lmao this site is screwed up bad


----------



## Spawne32

Pointy said:


> Site was probably bought for a nice sum of money


you would think with how much money was probably spent they would have been less inclined to butcher it


----------



## Pointy

Spawne32 said:


> you would think with how much money was probably spent they would have been less inclined to butcher it


Maybe they needed to start milking it immediately to show someone that it was a sound investment?


----------



## Spawne32

Pointy said:


> Maybe they needed to start milking it immediately to show someone that it was a sound investment?


well this certainly stirred the **** up from the bottom lol


----------



## Ding Chavez

No sig rigs anymore? Old one was better and faster. My 2c.
?????


----------



## Pointy

Btw I would love to leave place this if someone with the time and means is able to start another good site. No corporation just a simple team managing it.


----------



## LightningManGTS

Pointy said:


> It is filled with disgusting ads now. Maybe someone will start a new overclock.net?


you mean the Linus Tech Tips forums?









seriously if your going to redesign something like this forum because you decided to change back ends then make it better then the slightly better alternative and not make it look like the Linus Tech Tips forums are utterly hands down and in everyway the better alternative


----------



## d3viliz3d

That new favicon though... where's our flame?!


----------



## Spawne32

Pointy said:


> Btw I would love to leave place this if someone with the time and means is able to start another good site. No corporation just a simple team managing it.


i used to own overclockerspulse.com over a decade ago and did reviews before doing it on youtube was the cool thing to do, but could never figure out how to monetize it to make it worthwhile to keep investing the money. same goes for reallybored.org, tunerjunkies.com and nonewbs.com all the other domains i have/had.


----------



## Dillmiester

Seriously?

Woah.


----------



## Pointy

So I was just reading about verticalscope. And it sounds like we were just sold to a corporation whose main focus is advertising 

http://www.verticalscope.com/solutions/advertise-with-us.html


----------



## Pointy

Spawne32 said:


> i used to own overclockerspulse.com over a decade ago and did reviews before doing it on youtube was the cool thing to do, but could never figure out how to monetize it to make it worthwhile to keep investing the money. same goes for reallybored.org, tunerjunkies.com and nonewbs.com all the other domains i have/had.


How about google ads? Do they bring a lot of revenue?

Or just putting a small monthly expenses counter to the side with request for donations?


----------



## Spawne32

Pointy said:


> So I was just reading about verticalscope. And it sounds like we were just sold to a corporation whose main focus is advertising
> 
> http://www.verticalscope.com/solutions/advertise-with-us.html


Ever heard of "internet brands" or IB, they own a number of large forums that were founded in the very early 2000s by private owners. Those owners sold them for a small fortune.


----------



## bobcool

This is depressing.


----------



## scracy

Cannot access where I left off in subscribed threads always takes me to the first page of subscribed threads, very annoying. Also where are all my galleries?


----------



## Spawne32

Pointy said:


> How about google ads? Do they bring a lot of revenue?


Not really, with ad blockers becoming more prevalent in those days, most people who were "enthusiasts" viewing the site never even saw the ads. Amazon associates brought in some revenue sometimes but nothing that ever amounted to the operating costs of the forum. When I purchased nonewbs.com it was on a downward trend from its former glory of being featured on CNN during the whole gwb getting a shoe thrown at him fiasco. Those type of off-topic discussion forums relied heavily on subscriptions to generate revenue but with the forum spiraling downward because of trolls eventually it just netted practically nothing every month. Unfortunately selling out ad space and getting tech companies to pay to advertise and participate on the board is the best way to generate revenue. I am sure they probably have other methods given the size of the forum but when you are small, its hard to get that snowball rolling.


----------



## Pointy

LightningManGTS said:


> you mean the Linus Tech Tips forums?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> seriously if your going to redesign something like this forum because you decided to change back ends then make it better then the slightly better alternative and not make it look like the Linus Tech Tips forums are utterly hands down and in everyway the better alternative


Or not redesign it at all. What we had was extremely functional and it just worked. With few bugs maybe.


----------



## GeneO

I have just one word for this new site. Unsalvageable. 

You need to go back if you can. If you can't then I think this site will have a fairly quick demise.


----------



## Clukos

Out of all the things you decided to remove, why did you have to remove the sig rigs? Kinda miss the old forum already. It feels like some rando was assigned for this "upgrade" that didn't even know what this site is about.


----------



## MoRLoK

Dynomutt said:


> I miss the most popular news threads on the front page, can we have that back please?


THIS !

Why everything is now so gigantic ? Why i am treated everywhere like blind mole rat ?. And for me posts are unreadable and messy . Why change something that is not broken ?

And now everything is waaaaaay slower than before.


----------



## Pointy

Spawne32 said:


> Not really, with ad blockers becoming more prevalent in those days, most people who were "enthusiasts" viewing the site never even saw the ads. Amazon associates brought in some revenue sometimes but nothing that ever amounted to the operating costs of the forum. When I purchased nonewbs.com it was on a downward trend from its former glory of being featured on CNN during the whole gwb getting a shoe thrown at him fiasco. Those type of off-topic discussion forums relied heavily on subscriptions to generate revenue but with the forum spiraling downward because of trolls eventually it just netted practically nothing every month. Unfortunately selling out ad space and getting tech companies to pay to advertise and participate on the board is the best way to generate revenue. I am sure they probably have other methods given the size of the forum but when you are small, its hard to get that snowball rolling.



Sounds depressing.

But when you are small your expenses shouldn't be too high either right?


----------



## Owari

This is absolutely AWFUL. Looks like a good time to quit OCN. As a professional web developer, I cannot even fathom a pile of crap like this making it Live.


----------



## LostParticle

I'm on desktop but each time it defaults to Mobile. 
Each time I log-in I'm getting a "No Secure Connection" from my browser (Opera stable).
Auto-login or Auto-Fill, does not work. I have to click inside the box for my credentials to get filled.

Just a few things I have observed, I have not read this entire thread (of course).

When it comes to aesthetics, functionality etc, in a scale from 1 to 10, I give it 2.


----------



## Spawne32

Pointy said:


> Sounds depressing.
> 
> But when you are small your expenses shouldn't be too high either right?


Depends on the server space your renting. That one time NN got featured on CNN, we went from an average of about 1000 users online at any given time to a peak of about 8000, which tanked the site almost immediately. lol But remember, this was 2008, hosting tech has come a long way these days.


----------



## Jellystab

Yeah, this new layout needs to be altered some. We really need that news feed back on the Home page...

It's also defaulting me to the mobile version although I am on my desktop.


----------



## xenophobe

Oh my freaking god... Back to vBulletin. I scolded all of you for originally leaving it for Hudder. 

Ok, so all the custom theme scripts go. Good.

And I'm sure it's going to take a bit to get back up to speed, but net effect is a bonus for me.


----------



## iamjanco

*An interesting read, perhaps relevant*

*Goodbye, Huddler (Everywhere)*


----------



## MrBalll

*It burns*

I didn't expect anything to happen aside from the site working properly.


The site seems to be laggy. I closed all apps except one Chrome window. When I started scrolling my CPU shot up to 40% usage. Again, OCN loaded on Chrome was the only thing open at the time.

I also can see that a lot of members are 'New to Overclock.net'. Even those with 10 years or five figure post count.

The homepage is so...empty.

Can't find the 'Unanswered Topics.' link anymore.

The info under the usernames seems to be way too much. Why do people need to know how many times I've been quoted or mentioned? This seems like a Facebook gimmick as I want everyone to know I've been quoted hundreds of times. If there were decent smileys I'd put one here. 
I think Joined Date, Posts, Location and...I guess it's likes now???? is all we need to know. I really do miss my flames above my avatar. 

The quick reply seems to be gone. Just a bar with nowhere to type now.

When I check my post history it says 'no enabled local indexes to search'. So I can't find any of my old posts. I'm sure this all migrate over with time though.



As far as a URL to reproduce my issue just load any page on OCN and look at a persons post.

Overall not impressed and not happy about it. I know no one likes changes, but this is terrible.


----------



## blackhole2013

Bring back popular/latest news box. I click on this site to read it everyday now its gone And so is my Avatar for some reason ? Well I got a new one ..


----------



## looniam

that was interesting


----------



## VS88

Ooooh hell this is garbage! Visually maybe a bit better, fresh, but otherwise.. PUKE. Friends missing, FaH info missing, links for my threads and my posts not working, no sig rigs..and that "remember me" thing was not needed before. Now it logs me out everytime I change page.


----------



## LostParticle

I don't know if these have been already mentioned:

- When I click to visit a thread it takes me to the first post of it and not to the last. So, I have to click twice to get to the last post.
- I cannot see who is watching a thread, this one for example.
- Spoilers do not open / function.


----------



## Unknownm

Works with mobile I guess I'll be viewing ocn only through tapatalk 

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## LostParticle

Another thing:

- Previously when posting in a thread I was automatically subscribed to it. Now, even though I've already posted a couple of times in here, I am getting no e-mail notifications when a new post is added.


----------



## spinFX

DzillaXx said:


> I don't mind change, but this new site is a huge step backwards....


It does feel that way so far. I'm sure a few more features that haven't made it over to the new system yet will be back in the next few hours, but at the moment the site isn't very usable. 

The icons seem too imposing also, doesn't feel nice to look over.

I'm fairly turned off the whole forum by the new changes, hopefully that will pass.


----------



## bigkahuna360

Definitely not a fan of the way the new OCN looks. Especially on mobile.


----------



## toolmaker03

LostParticle said:


> I don't know if these have been already mentioned:
> 
> - I cannot see who is watching a thread, this one for example.
> 
> +1 I liked that part of the site as well


----------



## Aggrotech

bleh....yet another active forum i browse that downgrades in a big way. so disappointing. old home page was fantastic, new home page is garbage, just seems like a cheaper version of reddits home page lol which i dont care for to begin with.


also....is there a way to remove the active topics list on the right side of my screen? Dont care about the 1million post thread, ninox mouse thread, british oc club thread, folding war 2018 thread, vega frontier thread, ect ect. so now theres basically an ad stuck to the right side of my screen with useless information that i do not want to see what so ever. fantastic.


----------



## Nautilus

-Homepage is looking dull.
-The main reason I visit OCN is to read about recent software,hardware and gaming news. Currently I can't see the recent news at first glance.
-Some GIFs don't work.


----------



## oxidized

Just give us back the old site, please!


----------



## CerN

Not a fan. Homepage is useless now. Might as well just migrate OCN to reddit.


----------



## toolmaker03

the PM system seems more like email now I even have a max amount of memory for my PM's. so does that mean that we have to now delete PM messages to save on space?


----------



## Velathawen

So much more tracking and social media garbage on the site now.

It feels bad to see no-script and ghostery have more blocks here than on some sketchier sites online.


----------



## sammkv

Revert to old site. This new one is so damn bland and ugly. Lots of empty space everywhere. *** happened to OCN?!?!

The more I use it the more I hate it!


----------



## LostParticle

I just got one notification. It is showing as "1" on my Avatar, top-right corner. I click on "Your Notifications", I'm taken on a page, I do not see it anywhere.

Why does it keep defaulting to Mobile each time I go the the first page?! I have to scroll all the way down and click "Desktop", each time!!


----------



## Seban

This new look sucks. I totally hate it. It seems that the pictures from threads I suscribed to are gone. Nice way to **** at the forum members and legacy -_-


----------



## cdoublejj

what happened?
looks like a massive change. has huddler been ditched? is the news rotator and scrolling banner supposed to be gone?

edit; what about rig builder and my signature with rig specs?

and above all else where in the was a heads up? i had few things on here i hadn't backed up yet. 

edit: i could get the new look if it requires less CPU and bandwidth but, dang is this PHPboards?

EDIT: whats up with the tweeter and facebook buttons i see that ghostery is blocking? i don't remember seeing such things on huddler.


----------



## LostParticle

LostParticle said:


> I just got one notification. It is showing as "1" on my Avatar, top-right corner. I click on "Your Notifications", I'm taken on a page, I do not see it anywhere.


Nevermind, I found it.

This site is much slower on my system now.


Question:
I see these new things:
Mentioned: 0 Post(s)
Tagged: 0 Thread(s)
Quoted: 1 Post(s)

- Will there be a way to count all the times I have been mentioned, tagged and quoted, all these years, since 2014 when I've joined?


----------



## Malinkadink

I really agree with a lot of other posters here, old site layout and just everything was far better, yes part of it was because we were grown so accustomed to it and we as humans generally do not want change especially when if it wasn't broke, then dont fix it. Would love to see the site restored to its previous look with time.


----------



## Alex132

Getting rid of the right-hand follow-you bar and changing the colors to on the left-hand bar and title post bar to actual OCN colors would do wonders... and this doesn't take long at all to do...


----------



## Deedaz

I'm not of a fan of replacing rep with likes. Leave the likes to facebook, rep meant something else here imo and was a sign that someone was helpful and knowledgeable. Likes don't give that impression at all.

The weird expanding bar at the top for no real reason looks cool I guess, but it's annoying that it shifts 2/3 of my screen down a notch every time I scroll up and the user avatar should be bigger.

What's with the icons on the sub page, I have mail icons with down arrows and exclamation points, what do they mean?

I miss the thread navigation options to search by new posts in a section or new threads. 

The site is also really laggy, even typing this is a mess.


----------



## cdoublejj

...dang. someone should restore a back up from the server. hard to find any positives here. i know huddler sucked but, on the face after tweaking it really did seem to be in the right direction. i don't mind minimalism but, ..dang... not the right direction here. PLEASE restore from back up like this never happened.


----------



## IaVoR

umeng2002 said:


> The homepage is a bit sparse. The News and Recently Active sections were great.


I agree...


----------



## akromatic

not a fan of the new layout.

much prefer the old layout as everything important is visible at a glance.


----------



## Alex132




----------



## latelesley

I'm surprised you guys even thought that this would fly. I personally think you should have done more development on the pages before putting it live. And it seems yet another good community site is now in the Ad agency buyout cycle. And getting destroyed in the process. It was good while it lasted. Just got used to the last change, and here it is all over again. It's gonna kill the place. 

OverClock.Net, RIP 2018


----------



## lolllll117

Not a fan at all. 
The home page is incredibly dull without the news carousel
For some reason it defaults to the mobile layout of the site
Sig Rigs were one of the few things that made this site stand out from other forum pages and now those are gone
site isn't HTTPS, even on the login screen of all places
There are more advertisements than BUZZFEED
the user profile looks significantly less "custom" from what it used to be
this:








"likes" make this feel too much like a social media site
and lastly in my opinion the whole site feels less readable and appealing than before.

Edit: i've been searching for awhile now and i can't find where to change the "new to overclock.net" thing under my name. It probably shouldn't be that hard to find.


----------



## tivook

GeneO said:


> I have just one word for this new site. Unsalvageable.
> 
> You need to go back if you can. If you can't then I think this site will have a fairly quick demise.


I agree, this layout makes my eyes hurt.

The old one was good, if it ain't broken don't fakin fix it.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## mega_option101

Chipp said:


> We are aware and working on several permission issues which are, among other things, preventing access to the For Sale forums and hiding the Off Topic section. These will be restored ASAP.


Having issues with the Staff Forums on my end. Don't have permission to see the Conference Room.


----------



## Worldwin

Give us option to use old site please.


----------



## Ultracarpet

ummmmm, did the site get sold? Gotta say, if this is the future... it's been swell everyone, but I think I'm out.

edit- jesus, it's like windows 95 on a mobile phone scaled up to desktop... everything is in massive lists, i get the TLDR feeling everywhere i freaking look. I used to browse OCN on my phone with it in desktop mode because the site was so much easier to browse in that mode. Now there is no desktop mode to escape to, it is this oversized mobile mess! I just tried to do a crying icon, and there isn't one... so yea.


----------



## Almost Heathen

DzillaXx said:


> I don't mind change, but this new site is a huge step backwards....


^^^

The home page looks like every other cookie cutter forum site now, without the new content slide, industry news, and latest threads. I also hope the flames are coming back.

The logo was already wrecked and missing the .net from the last transition, it makes me sad to see more of what makes the site unique go away. Hope the transition just isn't complete yet.


----------



## huzzug

One more thing. Going to a members profile does not show the threads the member has participated in.


----------



## Aggrotech

lolllll117 said:


> Not a fan at all.
> 
> this:


lold. im glad i use 3 ad blockers. I avoid sites at all costs that use ads like this. These are teh types of ads you expect the elderly to click on, or anyone whos new to the internet.. more often than not theyll give you some sorta virus. Im glad ive never whitelisted OCN, sure as crap wont do it now.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

I no likey


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Why does replying to a thread have to load a new page?
Why do I have to click to drop down 'FORUMS' 'NEW POSTS' and my avatar and have to click again to get it away?
I'm sure the last site was secure with HTTPS, why is that gone?
Where's the Highlights carousel and the news feed?
It just all feels clunky and old like every other forum out there, OCN felt and worked different and better from any other forum but not any more.


----------



## Wishmaker

Been here for a while, saw a few changes of the forums but I have to saythe old adage that things can always be worse seems to apply. 
I recall the Huddler rage period and how you worked around the clock to fix it but the forum visuals, fonts, display, was almost spot on from the start. 

The new forums have ZERO personality and look like someone decided to make a free forum overnight because they could. 
Nothing looks right now. Avatars are wasting space. the Post box is not okay, signature area is broken. Side menus taking too much space and being bombarded with useless threads when you are on the home page is a huge turn off. Where is the active news section? 

Sorry to say but the new forums are not okay and seem amateurish.



PS: I am not new to overclock.net. I have a custom title above my avatar.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

*http://www.overclock.net/forum/images/overclock/icons/post_warning.png*



Alex132 said:


>


Overborked.net please help


----------



## RossiOCUK

Not a very nice experience on a mobile phone.
Ads. Ads everywhere.
HTTPS - Lack of
It's different 

Also, we have 'Likes' now? Cringe...


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Personally, liked the old platform. The ads are vicious currently... I'll give it a go, and keep an open mind however. 

Is there a reason we made the change? I'd say upgrade but I'm not sure yet.


----------



## GanjaSMK

*In my very humble opinion*

the front page red speech balloons should have the same blue color as the text in the title instead of red 

though it's just my very humble opinion.


----------



## Streetdragon

The new side is... oldschool?

feels bad man.....

no news on top. looks a bit like a schoolwork


----------



## ku4eto

Okay.

Lack of HTTPS is a big deal.

Home page looks...really bland right now.

Also, the clock is.... IN THE DAMN 12H FORMAT. I hate that. In the options, there is a menu for DST and TimeZone, but not for Time Format. The Time format is in Imperial. Its damn annoying.


----------



## ACM

lolllll117 said:


> Not a fan at all.
> The home page is incredibly dull without the news carousel
> For some reason it defaults to the mobile layout of the site
> Sig Rigs were one of the few things that made this site stand out from other forum pages and now those are gone
> site isn't HTTPS, even on the login screen of all places
> There are more advertisements than BUZZFEED
> the user profile looks significantly less "custom" from what it used to be
> this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "likes" make this feel too much like a social media site
> and lastly in my opinion the whole site feels less readable and appealing than before.
> 
> Edit: i've been searching for awhile now and i can't find where to change the "new to overclock.net" thing under my name. It probably shouldn't be that hard to find.


Wow, this is not acceptable. I don't see it since I use uBlock Origin.
VerticalScope is going to kill this community. Maybe it's time to move over to LTT forums. This is why converting what's considered an enthusiast run site to a corporate run site never works well.
It sucks because I've made good friends here over the many years.


----------



## Targonis

Overclock_Admin said:


> Hey all, let me reintroduce myself, my name's Kyle I'm part of the community relations team here with VerticalScope, I'd also like to introduce some members of my team who will be helping make this process as smooth as possible.
> Lee, Jeff, and Philip. We will all be around to help answer your questions
> 
> Now you may notice some features are not back online yet, we are still getting those configured properly but wanted to let you back into your community as soon as possible.
> 
> How we got here:
> 
> 
> 
> So take a look around, explore, and let us know what you think and what you're curious about!
> 
> Have a question about how a new feature works, where an old feature went, or just otherwise need some help using the new software? Check out the Platform Support Forum: http://www.overclock.net/forum/forum-platform-help-discussion/
> 
> 
> *Known issues which should be resolving soon:*
> - many images are missing, but in the process of being restored. This might take a while.
> - some forum permissions are not quite right, locking users out of Marketplace forums and some other private or permission-restricted areas of the site. We're working on correcting this.
> - some staff badges are not correct yet
> - REP is being displayed as "Likes"
> - the "quick reply" box is not correctly being expanded by default
> - signature awards do not have their images, just text/links
> -
> 
> 
> Thanks!


There is no way to see all posts by user(helpful in threads like the ROG Crosshair VI Hero thread that has well over 32000 posts).


----------



## bazh

Usability wise, the front page is a clear step backward. Where is my precious latest news threads sections?!? Having most of the real estate dedicated for most active threads I can't fathom, this is supposed to be a forum, not a place like reddit.


----------



## gordesky1

hmm yea i liked the old layout better lol....

hope it gets better in the coming days..


----------



## Scotty99

Yo mods how do i make it so i stop getting emails when people reply to a thread im subbed to? Do i seriously have to change this PER THREAD? Is there not an option somewhere to disable this globally? I have already went to settings>edit options>default thread subscription mode>set drop down to no email notification.....im still getting emails.


----------



## Targonis

*Needs security turned on*

Firefox is moving toward non-secure(http instead of https) not being acceptable, which is a good thing. There is very little reason for non-secured web sites to ever be used at this point.


----------



## randomizer

Sometimes when I reply my post is immediately edited by The Observer. The tracking on this site is ridiculous!


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

randomizer said:


> Sometimes when I reply my post is immediately edited by The Observer. The tracking on this site is ridiculous!


I cant find any of my build pics , photos ect on my profile page . This alone worries me cause I don't wanna lose em . Most of them are the only copies I had . :-[


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

*New to overborked.net*



randomizer said:


> Sometimes when I reply my post is immediately edited by The Observer. The tracking on this site is ridiculous!


I cant find any of my build pics , photos ect on my profile page . This alone worries me cause I don't wanna lose em . Most of them are the only copies I had . :-[

E.

Don't know why I quoted you bro

E.2

Or friggin double posted either


----------



## randomizer

HOMECINEMA-PC said:


> I cant find any of my build pics , photos ect on my profile page . This alone worries me cause I don't wanna lose em . Most of them are the only copies I had . :-[
> 
> Don't know why I quoted you bro
> 
> Or friggin double posted either


Did you use Quick Reply? That quotes the post that the button is attached to, but it doesn't show the quote in the editor so it's not obvious. It also tries to post twice.


----------



## xTesla1856

*I'll be blunt*

This sucks, I'm sorry. Simply no other way to put it. CPU usage goes up to about 30% on an i7 4910MQ just scrolling this thread. NOT to mention all the tracking and metrics crap. Either revert back, or watch this forum die a slow death.


----------



## LostParticle

Can you make the "Active Topics" box auto-hide?


----------



## Magical Eskimo

xTesla1856 said:


> This sucks, I'm sorry. Simply no other way to put it. CPU usage goes up to about 30% on an i7 4910MQ just scrolling this thread. NOT to mention all the tracking and metrics crap. Either revert back, or watch this forum die a slow death.


Woah yeah I'm getting the same thing, when scrolling my chrome process shoots up to 40% CPU usage. 
Comparitively, if I'm scrolling through say, pinkbike.com on a thread completely filled with pictures, it might go up to 10% max.


----------



## Wolfeshaman

First issue I've noticed.

*requests blocked

on this page

25,397 or 100%*

It is still rising as well.

* requests blocked

on this page

60,483 or 100%*

I Have no issues with supporting websites but having over (as of right now) 60k requests sent to my computer with barely a fraction of them by the website itself is a bit unacceptable to me.

for a time frame for people. These requests were sent within a 2 minute period while sitting on the reply screen.


----------



## Aggrotech

LostParticle said:


> Can you make the "Active Topics" box auto-hide?


asked earlier and got no response, i looked all over and couldnt find anything. Im assuming you cant.


also, has anyone checked out verticalscopes website? Seems like the OCN team got duped by this garbage can of a company lmao.


----------



## xTesla1856

*Stop it*

This is not acceptable.


----------



## Wishmaker

I had a look at my CPU usage as well. 
Using Chrome here, latest version. 
Scrolling through posts and reading pages in this thread is making my x5650 jump to 21% usage. 
This forum, in its previous iteration, barely made my cpu usage move. 
Oh and from a user experience perspective, i click next to see page 69 from page 68 and there is a delay. 
Nothing happens, the my CPU usage spikes and bang the new page loads instantly. 
This is on a 200 / 200 Connection.


----------



## ku4eto

Another thing - the Notice on the Home page cannot be removed. If you click the X, the page relaods and the notice reappears again.

Also, writting in this topic did not automatically subscribe me.


----------



## 4LC4PON3

xTesla1856 said:


> This sucks, I'm sorry. Simply no other way to put it. CPU usage goes up to about 30% on an i7 4910MQ just scrolling this thread. NOT to mention all the tracking and metrics crap. Either revert back, or watch this forum die a slow death.


OCN will never die. I'm holding judgement till things are ironed out. I do miss the old OCN design tho. 

I just don't know why but it doesn't feel like OCN anymore.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Aggrotech said:


> asked earlier and got no response, i looked all over and couldnt find anything. Im assuming you cant.
> 
> 
> also, has anyone checked out verticalscopes website? Seems like the OCN team got duped by this garbage can of a company lmao.


Oh my god yeah hahahaa

2016 was a good year for them, too.


----------



## CasperGS

hurricane28 said:


> Why they felt the need to change anything..? It was perfect like it was.. http://www.avsforum.com/forum/images/AVSForum/icons/post_face_sadsad.png
> 
> Now it looks all weird and i can't find anything.. Hope its getting resolved soon.


I agree with you...


----------



## Wolfeshaman

Also two other things.

The website isn't auto logging for my account. When the browser closes it resets and makes me login again. 

Subscriptions are not showing up like they used to as a notification.


----------



## cloud600

Abysmal load times on pages (2-5 seconds). Scrolling seems to have cpu usage spikes as others have pointed out.


----------



## velocityx

its kinda funny but it took me multiple attempts to "see" the new site. One time I clicked the link, went on doing something else, cameback, saw it, thought something is wrong or I clicked the wrong link so I close it and click it again, again do something else, come back, see something is wrong, clear the cookies and ctrl+F5, and then I read " welcome to the new oc.net"  the power of being used to something is strong with me


----------



## huzzug

People need to rework on what comes up in Tags


----------



## looniam




----------



## svenge

This new site format is a major step backwards in usability, to the point that I'll likely be looking elsewhere for PC news aggregation.


----------



## Wolfeshaman

For those having issues with screen space. The website (for me) was auto set to mobile version. If you scroll down it'll have the option to switch. Whether it stays that way is another question.

EDIT: just returned to home page. It will not stay as being on Dekstop and reverts to mobile version.


----------



## mAs81

*..the list goews on&on&on&on...*

Search this thread function doesn't work when you're trying to find your own posts ;


----------



## braincracking

It's not April 1 yet, so I suggest you stop this nonsense and put overclock.net back online...

ps. As an industry professional, this "migration" is atrocious, as literally every other post in this thread has pointed out, all your unique selling points/reasons that made using this site enjoyable, are gone!


----------



## battlenut

I for one do not like the new layout. I cant even access half the site.


----------



## skline00

I'll give you credit; it's different!


----------



## Scotty99

How do i permanently delete my account? I have CHANGED MY EMAIL ADDRESS, and am STILL gettting spammed to the old email when someone replies to my subbed threads.


----------



## mAs81

From all the pages in this thread I've seen so far,I don't think that this new OCN debut is successful..

C'mon guys, fix all the security/script glitches sooner that later,plus bring back the things that made this tech forum great..

Oh, and bring back the .net while you're at it


----------



## starliner

Hate it. I liked the right pane having all the active new posts combined from all the news sections and the left pane being all the other forum active threads.

Now there is no advantage to visiting OCN now. I'll probably start visting less and just go directly to tech news sites, as that was what I used OCN mostly for.

Also, mobile is all messed up.


----------



## HITTI

Horrible. Just a reason to stick with hardocp.com.

You guys spents days for this crap?

Good bye.


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

Reminder to all posters:I know some people may not like the changes but please remember that we do not allow profanity.

If you wish to leave feedback on these changes good or bad then please do so in a respectable and civil manner.


----------



## Threx

Dynomutt said:


> I miss the most popular news threads on the front page, can we have that back please?


This. This was the biggest reason I came to OCN every day. It was my favorite aggregation of tech news. Without it, I have no reason to visit every day anymore.


----------



## ThrashZone

Hi,
Feel like I'm back on dial up connection this place is loading so slow


----------



## ThrashZone

Hi,
Feel like I'm back on dial up connection this place is loading so slow


----------



## huzzug

Also, clicking on a thread from anywhere does not take you to the last read post. It goes to either the first or the last post. Hiw do I go to my last read post. Also, can you guys make the desktop version of the site available for mobile users


----------



## mypcisugly

Threx said:


> This. This was the biggest reason I came to OCN every day. It was my favorite aggregation of tech news. Without it, I have no reason to visit every day anymore.


looks like a web site from early 2000 . Runs slower than 56k .. Not trying to be mean but this not the way to go


----------



## Shiftstealth

Bitemarks and bloodstains said:


> Reminder to all posters:I know some people may not like the changes but please remember that we do not allow profanity.
> 
> If you wish to leave feedback on these changes good or bad then please do so in a respectable and civil manner.


I think the attitudes are reasonable given where were at at the moment. Your management did us dirty. That's for sure.


----------



## Anateus

Just wanted to say goodbye. I will come back once you guys do a rollback or make some serious improvements. And bring the news section back.


----------



## hurricane28

Agreed, but i am very disappointed in the "changes" It was perfect like it was... 

It just looks really messy now. I hope this is not the final..


----------



## mypcisugly

Runs slower than 56k looks like a web sit form early 2000 .. Not trying to be mean but this not the way to go


----------



## hurricane28

Agreed, but i am very disappointed in the "changes" It was perfect like it was... 

It just looks really messy now. I hope this is not the final..


----------



## Brutuz

The new homepage is horrible. This is OCN 2.0 all over again, but at least that time we ended up being mostly able to configure it to look like the old one.


----------



## ryan92084

*Ryan's new forum FAQs*

The amount of questions where the correct the answer of Read the thread is ridiculous. 

*Here's a FAQ*

*What happened to the old forums?*
Huddler platform is dead and they were forced to move and they decided to "join" vertical scope (google them). See http://www.overclock.net/forum/over...tion/1645790-overclock-net-chapter-three.html and http://www.overclock.net/forum/3-ov...ormation/1648609-overclock-net-migration.html

*Can we go back?*
No 

*Do you know about my xxxx issue?*
check http://www.overclock.net/forum/3-ov...ch-list-bugs-errors-request.html#post26579201 to see what they know about and are working on

*How can I make all these subscription emails stop?*
Three steps Make sure to save your changes at the bottom of the page

Go to your subscription page and use the upper right check box to select all threads. Then go to the bottom right use the drop down menu next to the "Go" button to change the notification settings. (see image) 
Check your default notification email settings in User CP>Edit Options>Default Thread Subscription Mode.
Finally the options for being emailed when you get quoted or mentioned are under UserCP>User Tagging>Settings (see image )

*My subscription settings aren't working as expected?*
See above but change settings to whatever you desire (off, subscribe but no email, instant email, daily, weekly)

*How do I jump to the first unread post?*
Use the down facing arrow to the left of the thread title. The right facing arrow to the right of the title takes you to the last post. The first time you do this for each thread it'll likely be off by several days but works afterwards. (see image)

*Why can't I get rid of these notifications?*
The "Your Notifications" link is currently busted but they are listed towards the bottom of the drop down box (see image ). You can disable quote and mention notifications by hiding them under the tagging options in the UserCP.

*How do I upload images to my post and not just a thumbnail?*
Right now there is only a workaround. Some browsers you can copy and paste but the below should work for all

Drag image into attachment area 
Let it upload and become thumbnail sized
Drag attached image in line which generates a link
Cut the link minus the "&thumb=1e" at the end
Use that url to add the image inline with the standard image tags

*Why is the editor so terrible and missing all formatting options?*
Change it in UserCP>Edit options (under settings and options on left)>Miscellaneous Options>Message Editor Interface> choose something better than basic for all the old options back

*Where are the smileys?*
In the more advanced editor. See above for how to change.

*Can I get rid of the active topics sidebar?*
Yes http://www.overclock.net/forum/over...platform-feedback-thread-10.html#post26577113


*Everything below may become outdated as more and more things get fixed*
*Where is HTTPS*
It should be enabled for login and stuff but currently isn't and is being worked on. The whole site not being HTTPS is a Vertical scope issue from what I understand. http://www.overclock.net/forum/over...ew-platform-feedback-thread.html#post26561689 and http://www.overclock.net/forum/over...erclock-net-chapter-three-2.html#post26550338
*Why are there sooo many issues/why wasn't this tested/etc?*
Gremlins did it
*Where are the pictures?*
Known issue, they are still there it is being worked on http://www.overclock.net/forum/over...platform-feedback-thread-43.html#post26575665
*Where are badges/titles/etc?*
Being worked on http://www.overclock.net/forum/over...platform-feedback-thread-43.html#post26575665
*Why can't I access xxxx forum?*
Permission issue, its being worked on but it can be fixed individually apparently so feel free to post
*Where is the quick reply?*
You can expand it at the bottom of a page (right button in the blue quick reply bar) or just click quick reply in any post but then it'll quote them even though it doesn't show up in the text box. However it often bugs out and attempts to double post but you can't the can't post for 10 seconds warning. _Edit should be at least semi fixed _ http://www.overclock.net/forum/over...platform-feedback-thread-43.html#post26575665
*Why does the homepage look awful?*
Its a temporary placeholder. It'll get better http://www.overclock.net/forum/over...platform-feedback-thread-43.html#post26575665
*Where is the rep? Likes are gross*
Rep will be returning. Likes are a placeholder http://www.overclock.net/forum/over...ew-platform-feedback-thread.html#post26561033
*What's the deal with posts being edited by someone random in 2014?*
Couple of bugs combined and is being worked on.
*Why does xxxx look sooo bad?*
Growing pains. Make sure you are on the desktop version (some browsers are defaulting to mobile)Post a SS or describe what you don't like.
*Searching threads and trying to see all posts from a user gives an error*
In the punch list. If you choose the google search it works but obviously that's not nearly as robust
*Where did rigs go?*
Its in the punch list
*It is too bright make it darker!*
In the works http://www.overclock.net/forum/over...platform-feedback-thread-43.html#post26575665


----------



## ryan92084

Scotty99 said:


> Yo mods how do i make it so i stop getting emails when people reply to a thread im subbed to? Do i seriously have to change this PER THREAD? Is there not an option somewhere to disable this globally? I have already went to settings>edit options>default thread subscription mode>set drop down to no email notification.....im still getting emails.


Explained here http://www.overclock.net/forum/over...platform-feedback-thread-73.html#post26572225


----------



## ryan92084

<delete me>


----------



## Scotty99

Easier option is simply change your email LOL. How in the world did you mess it up so badly that the default option was send an email out every time someone posts a reply in a thread? Legit have over 50 emails in my box that i had to delete, mindboggling amount of incompetence.


----------



## ssgtnubb

Overclock_Admin said:


> I'm not seeing the same conflict with you that I did with others, your permissions look correct even in the subcategories. Is it all of them or one specifically?


Not sure if you saw the response from me, but I'm still having that same issue with any forum I try to pull up under the For Sale Section.

Just wanted to note that.


----------



## Quantum Reality

iamjanco said:


> Thanks for that, didn't see it earlier during a quick review.
> 
> Ref. *Q: what is load.js from loadm.exelator.com*
> 
> That and other potentially questionable scripts can be found in the source for the page:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> <script type="text/javascript">
> var xl8_script = document.createElement("script");
> xl8_script.src = "https://loadus.exelator.com/load/?p=239&g=002&c=0&ctg=technology&cmake=&cmodel=&j=d";
> xl8_script.type = "text/javascript";
> xl8_script.async = true;
> document.body.appendChild(xl8_script);
> </script>


Between this and the frankly straight up gross ads I've been seeing when logging in using Internet Explorer (which is a gamble even though it does run in a reduced-privilege mode), I'm not sure I'll be staying around OCN much for the next while. [I have to use IE to test some of OCN's features which simply don't work properly with only allowing OCN and cloudflare in NoScript, and that's a dealbreaker for me]

Just whose money talked loud enough for this site to be so ad-infested, I have to wonder.


----------



## Aliandro1d

"recent images in this thread" is gone and the site is full of trashy dating site ads or that stupid "you may like" rubbish at the btm of the page.
It's nice to see the site go from best hardware forum on the web to the side project of a teen looking to squeeze as much ad revenue as possible.
I literally spend time now reporting every dumb ad or recommended link "TOP 50" blablabal as offensive because quite frankly thinking anyone here is interested in this rubbish is, i'm seeing stories in the links about how laser eye surgery is cheaper than contacts i'm gonna need some after seeing this monstrosity of a school project.
AND why is their some "human verification" box under what i'm typing.....


----------



## Scotty99

I havent seen one ad, do people not use adblocker? Adguard adblocker is the one ive found to work the best.


----------



## Aggrotech

Bitemarks and bloodstains said:


> Reminder to all posters:I know some people may not like the changes but please remember that we do not allow profanity.
> 
> If you wish to leave feedback on these changes good or bad then please do so in a respectable and civil manner.



lol. cursing is the least of ANYONES problems here.


700+ posts of people saying the same thing, wondering why theyve been duped and you're worried about curse words. Hilarious.


----------



## Wolfeshaman

I've got a question.

VerticalScope has been running since 1999. 

Yet in the past 2 years there have been 2 breaches in their security. The first breach resulted in 45 million passwords/account being compromised across something like 1,100 websites. The second breach was last year just in November. 

How exactly does OCN plan on protecting our accounts from such breaches? 

While I'm only able to find the 2 breaches talked about online and that isn't a bad track record considering the length of time since they started, it does not really inspire confidence in their current security abilities. If anything it would indicate some laxity on their part for securing their servers.

NOTE: for the record I'm no security expert, I'm concerned by the essentially 2 back to back breaches that their servers have suffered over the past two years.


----------



## Quantum Reality

Scotty99 said:


> I havent seen one ad, do people not use adblocker? Adguard adblocker is the one ive found to work the best.


I do use NoScript, which functions like an adblocker though that wasn't its stated intention when it was being created. However, it appears that in order to use the site I need to degrade my user experience so severely I may as well not even bother.

That's unacceptable. The volume of ads I see when I view the site in IE makes me wonder if I stumbled on some sort of malware factory TBH.


----------



## Ganf

A step backwards in every aspect. I won't be coming back until there is a rollback. You've made the site awkward to use where once it was the most convenient forum I visited, the layout is hideous, and information is needlessly obscured.

I feel like this site just got clubbed over the head so hard it woke up in 2001 with missing teeth, a sore sphincter and no memory of what happened.

Absolute garbage.


----------



## Quantum Reality

braincracking said:


> It's not April 1 yet, so I suggest you stop this nonsense and put overclock.net back online...
> 
> ps. As an industry professional, this "migration" is atrocious, as literally every other post in this thread has pointed out, all your unique selling points/reasons that made using this site enjoyable, are gone!


I concur with this.

The Huddler version may have had its minor flaws, but it was usable just by allowing OCN and temporarily allowing huddler.com on an as-needed basis, and I would come here at least once a day to check in for news about Ryzen, etc.

Welp, guess that's no more for me.

Any suggested alternative forums to move to?


----------



## TinyRichard

Fooling around on the new site feels like ordering a new Intel / Nvidia build out and when the package arrives, discovering Ryzen/Vega parts instead.


----------



## ryan92084

Quantum Reality said:


> I do use NoScript, which functions like an adblocker though that wasn't its stated intention when it was being created. However, it appears that in order to use the site I need to degrade my user experience so severely I may as well not even bother.
> 
> That's unacceptable. The volume of ads I see when I view the site in IE makes me wonder if I stumbled on some sort of malware factory TBH.


ublock blocks them all with no impact to the site function as far as I can tell


----------



## LostParticle

While notifications appear as a number on my avatar, top-right corner of the page, subscriptions do not. I have to press on my avatar, then the menu drops down, and only then I see "1", for example, on Subscriptions. 

I also went on User CP and set to get "immediately subscribed", or something like that, in each and every thread I post. I saved the changes, logged out, closed my browser (Opera), and logged back in (after half an hour). In the mean time a couple of new posts have been added to this thread, but still I got NO e-mail notification.

Finally, this site has become terribly SLOW for me... It might take up to 4 seconds (!) for a page to load!

And, finally-finally, every browser I've used, specifically Opera stable, Opera Developer, Firefox (latest), Slimjet, defaults/restors to the Mobile version each time I visit it...

One last inquiry... Is there ANYONE listening?! WHERE are those guys who introduced themselves in the first post?! To answer to the people: WHEN should they expect, and WHAT exactly can they expect?...


----------



## Aliandro1d

Scotty99 said:


> I havent seen one ad, do people not use adblocker? Adguard adblocker is the one ive found to work the best.


I usually keep it off to support some sites or for youtube/twitch etc. but this site is the epicentre of GREEDY AD SPAM atm, literally typing this and i have a "love has no labels" ad nxt to me with 2 chicks making a little love heart i mean bruh if i wanna see lesbians i know where to go ^-^, why are political ads even allowed here i'm pretty they can limit the advertisements to god forbid technology. Literally non stop "ARE YOU LOOKING FOR ASIAN LADIES" and "RUSSIAN DATING SITE" etc. with low IQ spam stories at the bottom of the page. I can go to any other hardware forum and i see ads for hardware or sponsored ads from also hardware companies corsair etc.
Also this pc i'm using atm is for CAD ONLY so it's not my internet history getting me these ads.


----------



## rvectors

I had wondered what the new update would be like, after random links (in the old site) started getting redirect code to some bad site selling unwanted products. I guess they have got to make money like anyone else but I feel Overclock.net will never be the same again.


As to the new layout - It's early days and always a jar for those used to the previous style but currently there is a long long way to make it as intuitive as the older one.


=== 
I don't know who this Claude Jackson guy is but he went back in time to edit my post!
"Last edited by Claude Jackson; 08-14-2014 at 03:09 PM."


Seems @LostParticle is also a victim of time travelling meddlers
Last edited by Seegs108; 08-14-2014 at 03:11 PM.


----------



## Bucake




----------



## Acefire

So disappointed OCN. There are so many missing things that it will be years before you get this wire frame back to the usability and charm of the old site.


----------



## Ganf

To top it all off you're now spamming me with notifications when I have all notifications turned off?

Just.... Trash....


----------



## LostParticle

rvectors said:


> ===
> I don't know who this Claude Jackson guy but he went back in time to edit my post!
> "Last edited by Claude Jackson; 08-14-2014 at 03:09 PM."
> 
> 
> Seems @LostParticle is also a victim of time travelling meddlers
> Last edited by Seegs108; 08-14-2014 at 03:11 PM.



You're lucky! At least "Claude" seems Human! I have no idea by what exactly I have been attacked!


----------



## huzzug

I'm liking it a little more, but with these issues of weird ads, members user profile being very limited, having to make 2clicks to reach the post you want to continue from and not being able to view the full site on mobile, I'll reserve my judgement


----------



## Nestala

Yes, this is a huge step backward. It feels like I'm browsing a website from the 90s.
How bad can it be, if you have to say that something is a step back from *HUDDLER*.

- Starting page should display news again
- Where are image galleries with your avatars and stuff
- Active Topics bar on the right needs to go
- The whole design of the site feels cramped as hell. I'm getting claustrophobic.
- The new post editor is straight up trash. Can we get RTE back?
- The user control panel is really confusing/not thought out well


----------



## Scotty99

Why does notifications take me to a slightly different subscriptions page, where i have no idea where my 4 new notifications are lol.

I think people would rather like to know why did you have to transition to the new page? Was it 100% necessity or was the goal to infuriate people?


----------



## ryan92084

LostParticle said:


> While notifications appear as a number on my avatar, top-right corner of the page, subscriptions do not. I have to press on my avatar, then the menu drops down, and only then I see "1", for example, on Subscriptions.
> 
> *I also went on User CP and set to get "immediately subscribed", or something like that, in each and every thread I post. I saved the changes, logged out, closed my browser (Opera), and logged back in (after half an hour). In the mean time a couple of new posts have been added to this thread, but still I got NO e-mail notification.
> 
> *Finally, this site has become terribly SLOW for me... It might take up to 4 seconds (!) for a page to load!
> 
> And, finally-finally, every browser I've used, specifically Opera stable, Opera Developer, Firefox (latest), Slimjet, defaults/restors to the Mobile version each time I visit it...
> 
> One last inquiry... Is there ANYONE listening?! WHERE are those guys who introduced themselves in the first post?! To answer to the people: WHEN should they expect, and WHAT exactly can they expect?...


The default subscription settings don't apply retroactively. You'll have to go to your subscription page, check the threads on the right you want to change then use the drop down button bottom right next to the go button to change them.
.


----------



## icehotshot

I'm sure its been mentioned but the "my feedback score" next to the avatar when you post says 0 which is incorrect. When you click on it and go to my feedback page it shows 1 which is correct.

Also has probably been mentioned a million times that the front page needs rework to the old style as the news section was great on the front page.


Edit: And also, as I was writing this message it posted it without me hitting "Post quick reply". When I hit quick reply it said "This forum requires that you wait 10 seconds between posts. Please try again in 8 seconds." and it was the first time hitting the reply button......

Also when I revisit a thread it does not seem to keep my previous page it just opens the thread back at page 1.

And everyone's rigs, including mine, appear to be missing.


----------



## ryan92084

Ganf said:


> To top it all off you're now spamming me with notifications when I have all notifications turned off?
> 
> Just.... Trash....


Notification emails? see http://www.overclock.net/forum/over...platform-feedback-thread-73.html#post26572225 to change it.


----------



## SavantStrike

So far, performance seems similar for me. I've run into a couple minor issues so far:
1. No matter what I do, the stay logged in option on mobile doesn't work
2. I can't find the like/rep option on mobile


----------



## TUFinside

Where are my photos ? Also, how can i edit a thread title ? thank you !


----------



## starliner

Next time you choose to update your site,


Bitemarks and bloodstains said:


> please do so in a respectable and civil manner.


This is 2018. No reason for a horrible roll out like this. It shows lack of respect and professionalism to the users.


----------



## Blaze051806

looks very clean but i miss the news at the homepage! ;P


----------



## ThrashZone

Hi,
Wasn't very fond of the prior forum format but I was getting used to it so it's nothing new to do it again 
But is there a reason post show "Last edited by Nionlights"
Might also show here too 

Load speed as improved arty:


----------



## Xyxox

Not a fan of the new format, mostly due to the home page changes


----------



## WhiteWulfe

tpi2007 said:


> Could somebody from Staff tell us if the front page layout is coming back? It's a strangely absent subject from all the Staff posts I've read.


I can't even see the Lounge at all...



MrBalll said:


> The site seems to be laggy. I closed all apps except one Chrome window. When I started scrolling my CPU shot up to 40% usage. Again, OCN loaded on Chrome was the only thing open at the time.


Same issue here... Spiking up to 35% or so when scrolling, and it lags when doing such too. This wasn't there for the first several hours after the new (terrible UI, and eye zorching brightness) forums came back online.



mypcisugly said:


> Runs slower than 56k looks like a web sit form early 2000 .. Not trying to be mean but this not the way to go


Playing Duke Nukem 3D on a 14.4Kbps modem and a ping of 225ish was less choppy than the site is....


----------



## tpi2007

Magical Eskimo said:


> Woah yeah I'm getting the same thing, when scrolling my chrome process shoots up to 40% CPU usage.
> Comparitively, if I'm scrolling through say, pinkbike.com on a thread completely filled with pictures, it might go up to 10% max.





Wishmaker said:


> I had a look at my CPU usage as well.
> Using Chrome here, latest version.
> Scrolling through posts and reading pages in this thread is making my x5650 jump to 21% usage.
> This forum, in its previous iteration, barely made my cpu usage move.
> Oh and from a user experience perspective, i click next to see page 69 from page 68 and there is a delay.
> Nothing happens, the my CPU usage spikes and bang the new page loads instantly.
> This is on a 200 / 200 Connection.



With so many trackers, ads and social media crap, I'm not surprised. This surely is not OCN. I'd go as far as saying that, as it is, going back to the 2011 vBulletin code that OCN ran on before Huddler might not be a bad idea.

The last time I remember such an unmitigated disaster was when Ars Technica revamped their site two years ago to widespread criticism; they had to roll it back to the previous design for a few days before things were acceptable.

I honestly don't know how it's acceptable that we regressed to HTTP for login pages in 2018 when browsers have been updated to warn people when logging in on insecure, non HTTPS sites, on a platform that suffered two breaches in the last two years. Or how the site went up without the dual list of the latest discussion threads + news threads on the front page or how the Rep system has a "Likes" placeholder and when you go to your profile it's accompanied by the Facebook "Like" icon (see attached image at the bottom - btw, the date of birth is incorrectly fetching the month from the join date and putting the last day of that month - I assume that's what's happening because I do not have any date of birth on my profile, so this should not be there to start with).

Or how they seemingly don't understand that social network integration (three platforms no less, when we had none before) is mostly not welcome over here; the paradigm is completely different and lies at the core of why we use discussion forums and not social networks.

Or how the ad system, that not only is overbearing, is in blatant violation of the ToS, with 'You won't believe what happened next!' type of clickbait stories and pictures of women with see-through blouses and no underwear... I mean, this is mindbogglingly bad.

And then there are no sig rigs and the information beneath people's mini profiles to the left of posts has a bunch of irrelevant stuff and mangled items, etc.

A considerable part of the central core of what makes OCN is missing.

I hope that this gets considerably better in the coming days, starting with HTTPS for login pages. That should be at the utmost top of VerticalScope's priorities. I understand that none of their forums use it, so this isn't an OCN only problem, which makes it all the more worrying as it probably won't be rolled in any time soon. I've asked and they have given no time line.





Quantum Reality said:


> I do use NoScript, which functions like an adblocker though that wasn't its stated intention when it was being created. However, it appears that in order to use the site I need to degrade my user experience so severely I may as well not even bother.
> 
> That's unacceptable. The volume of ads I see when I view the site in IE makes me wonder if I stumbled on some sort of malware factory TBH.



You might as well have; here is a good read from yesterday on why the on-line advertisement system is fundamentally broken: https://arstechnica.com/information...fake-agencies-delivered-1-billion-ads-in-2017


----------



## bajer29

"Your Notifications" pop-up under your avatar is a joke. No one cares about half this crap. What ever happened to new subscription post notifications? Hash tags? Friend requests? Picture comments?

What is this, social media? 

All my rigs are gone and there are no more user icons, badges, or sig rigs? Why even push this update out in the current state? You couldn't have tested everything before rolling the official update out while the old site was still active? This is a disaster.

How many lies did VerticalScope tell you guys before you realized this initial release was going to flop?


----------



## Cysquatch

I'm with the other 99% in saying this is absolute trash


----------



## EasyC

Don't have much else to say. This change is atrocious, it's like a mash up of what we had and something from the early 2000s. Dreadful guys, really is.


----------



## gta1989

it also wont even let me look at the for sale threads anymore. im not allowed access by admins.


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

There are several sections including the for sale section that nobody can access, we are working on permissions ASAP


----------



## Jpmboy

This is still a work in progress - right? Bells and whistles yet to come?


----------



## keikei

Jpmboy said:


> This is still a work in progress - right? Bells and whistles yet to come?


Work in progress? Yes. Bells & whistles? More like security and basic functionality are needed first.


----------



## BeeDeeEff

When I click on the 'Industry News' I can no longer see all of the sub forums mashed into one. Is there anyway to have this feature back? I don't want to have to click into each individual news forum.


----------



## andydabeast

1. I always just clicked on "Industry News" and it had all the topics from all news categories mixed together there. Now I have to look in each category? Is there a way to just look at all the news topics like before?

2. Also, after logging in on chrome it gave me a blank page. 

3. Where did that massive list of smilies go?

Looks nice tho


----------



## EnJoY

vBulletin is bad and you should feel bad.


----------



## Alan G

Jpmboy said:


> This is still a work in progress - right? Bells and whistles yet to come?


I have only read the first three pages of comments. I'll figure out how to adapt. I don't have permission to access the 'power supply' section in the 'Components Thread' My avatar is missing but others have already reported this.


----------



## keikei

Do we know if the main page will revert back prior to new version? It was perfect before. Now, too much searching to find what i want, especially the news feed headlines.


----------



## capt_zman

gta1989 said:


> it also wont even let me look at the for sale threads anymore. im not allowed access by admins.


Same here. No permissions to view.


----------



## Phoriver

Issues for me:
1. Homepage changes, specifically the news section or lack there of.
2. Performance issues
3. Why no HTTPS? You were making a large change to the site, why not encrypt? It's 2018 and certs are free.
4. No markdown


----------



## Generaltso294

Like:
Active and persistent "Active Topics" bar
Persistent top nav bar with access to each forum
Narrow margins on the forum post pages

Dislike:
Sparse homepage. I liked being able to scroll through the landing page and see the activity for each category/subcategory to quickly determine which threads I wanted to see. Now, if I want to do that, I have to check each subcategory manually, which is a pain.
What's up with the favicon? Is that the new logo? Like the flame better and would like to see that as the favicon
I like the narrow margins on the forum post pages, but maybe increase them just a tiny bit

Good on you all for trying to keep the site up to date and working hard to digest feedback!


----------



## bigblock990

No performance issues here. Windows 8.1 and chrome 64bit. Usage for chrome goes from 0.5% to 1.2% when scrolling.

As for the new platform ofcourse I have most of the same complaints as everyone else. However its just a rushed out / poorly handled launch. I am sure they will have it tuned up in the upcoming days/weeks. Was this the right way to do it? Absolutely not, but it is what it is. Everyone in here screaming that the sky is falling just needs to relax.


----------



## schuck6566

*Content IS changing!*



Chipp said:


> Hi there,
> 
> These "edited" timestamps are some kind of glitch that the engineering team is looking into. Your posts aren't actually being edited, not are anyone elses, as far as we can tell. Its just a bad piece of post history for some unknown reason.
> 
> Can you confirm that your post content is indeed not changing?


The content of the post DID change. It was a normal quick reply that posted WITHOUT any quotes. After some random editor dated from 08-2014 got ahold of it,it said I was quoting robbo2 "Everytime I go to the site...." Then AFTER I edited the post pointing that out, it had MY edit name & correct date. I tried to pull up "all my post" so I could ck the history of my edits,and of course it doesn't show me making ANY post. Oh,BTW, the desktop version is much slower on my pc(will hang up for several seconds) than the mobile. I'm running an I7 2600, 16Gb ram, gtx970,and just my email,FB, and this sight open. Use to be I could have 15/20 tabs open & still be fine,now I open a couple pages here & things start hanging up.


----------



## Xclock

*great look*

just small input...

when quote a reply the quoted area should be highlighted. can mod check this. otherwise all looks great


----------



## Cindex

Quite disappointed with the change. I don't seem to be able to pull up a dedicated news section anymore. That was the reason I came back here so often. I could see all the latest tech news and discuss with other techies. Now there's something like 5 different sections. 

The change is very confusing. I don't get why the format was changed to this very odd one. I know it's probably not a technical possibility, but I would very much like a selectable classic mode.


----------



## Cindex

Cindex said:


> Quite disappointed with the change. I don't seem to be able to pull up a dedicated news section anymore. That was the reason I came back here so often. I could see all the latest tech news and discuss with other techies. Now there's something like 5 different sections.
> 
> The change is very confusing. I don't get why the format was changed to this very odd one. I know it's probably not a technical possibility, but I would very much like a selectable classic mode.


Quite disappointed with the change. I don't seem to be able to pull up a dedicated news section anymore. That was the reason I came back here so often. I could see all the latest tech news and discuss with other techies. Now there's something like 5 different sections. 

The change is very confusing. I don't get why the format was changed to this very odd one. I know it's probably not a technical possibility, but I would very much like a selectable classic mode.

As trying to post this I was kicked out and had to rewrite. This is horrible. Why is this done?


----------



## Cindex

Cindex said:


> Quite disappointed with the change. I don't seem to be able to pull up a dedicated news section anymore. That was the reason I came back here so often. I could see all the latest tech news and discuss with other techies. Now there's something like 5 different sections.
> 
> The change is very confusing. I don't get why the format was changed to this very odd one. I know it's probably not a technical possibility, but I would very much like a selectable classic mode.


Quite disappointed with the change. I don't seem to be able to pull up a dedicated news section anymore. That was the reason I came back here so often. I could see all the latest tech news and discuss with other techies. Now there's something like 5 different sections. 

The change is very confusing. I don't get why the format was changed to this very odd one. I know it's probably not a technical possibility, but I would very much like a selectable classic mode.

As trying to post this I was kicked out and had to rewrite. This is horrible. Why is this done? 

Edit: look what just happened when I tried to post. I may be leaving here..... My favorite site is ruined....


----------



## JackCY

Cindex said:


> Quite disappointed with the change. I don't seem to be able to pull up a dedicated news section anymore. That was the reason I came back here so often. I could see all the latest tech news and discuss with other techies. Now there's something like 5 different sections.
> 
> The change is very confusing. I don't get why the format was changed to this very odd one. I know it's probably not a technical possibility, but I would very much like a selectable classic mode.
> 
> As trying to post this I was kicked out and had to rewrite. This is horrible. Why is this done?


I used the news and active/new topics as well on top of home page. But then, I don't mind it being gone, less time wasting for me 
A similar threads view is probably hidden separately under different sections...

On the other hand we now have active topics right hand side bar.

I guess some of this missing stuff could be even added via web browser scripting, but who wants to do that.


----------



## ryan92084

From a usability/visual perspective compared to other vertical scope forums I would suggest taking more hints from forums.watchuseek.com (particularly how they handle forum replies) and less from the AVSforum.com (which OCN appears to be a reskin of).


----------



## InfoWarrior

I'm a regular visitor and have been going back 6 years or so. I would come by every day to update myself on the important tech news that used to be displayed in the right panel at the top of the old home page. If that's gone then I probably am as well.


----------



## Jpmboy

Signature rigs? these are really helpful in the Support Threads.


----------



## lurkerguy

Looks disgusting.


----------



## 176355

InfoWarrior said:


> I'm a regular visitor and have been going back 6 years or so. I would come by every day to update myself on the important tech news that used to be displayed in the right panel at the top of the old home page. If that's gone then I probably am as well.


I really liked having active topics\news on the front page because it was nice to be able to see what was going on a glance. Thanks.


----------



## p4inkill3r

Came back to post after some time away just to say:

lol what were you thinking?


----------



## keikei

If we could customize the side column with the threads we want, that would be immensely helpful.


----------



## Nihaan

Oh dear god.

Why would you change something if you can't achieve any better than the previous one ? Please go ahead and revert it. This design makes my eyes bleed. It is not about getting used to it. It is lacking a lot of features and design is not user friendly at all. 

If you want to make a change first you go through an alpha and then beta phase before you make it final. I can't even call this an alpha version. Can you ? Do you think this is any better than the previous one ? If yes how ? It lacks every useful feature we had. Design is completely ridiculous. Especially homepage..... I have no words for it.

You guys should just revert back to the previous version and then keep working on this, maybe create a section called /beta/ - /alpha/ and work on it there until it becomes ready and then upgrade it.


----------



## ThrashZone

Jpmboy said:


> Signature rigs? these are really helpful in the Support Threads.


Hi,
Yes system spec's should be reinstated it's very odd for them to be removed but the old format was pretty odd too picking products and such probably couldn't be merged 

tenforums is also a vB forum and it has basic system spec's options/ text only but they allow albums where images can be uploaded and displayed of whatever


----------



## kidwolf909

Overall, not a fan of the change at all. The lack of "recent news" section is a big miss for me.

Interestingly - if you scroll to the bottom of the page and click the "Desktop" button (even though it's already clicked), you can get back to a forum view that's closer to what we used to have.


----------



## xioros

Okay, so, a quick TL: DR of this entire thread: The new forum is bad. Give us back the old one or we bail to an other platform.

/lol

I agree though. Step backwards on many levels, didn't notice any changes I actually like.
Will probably go looking for a new place to wander unless we see drastic changes and steps in the right direction (which is unlikely)


----------



## mrtbahgs

Maybe they did this on purpose to weed out some longer term members who can't handle the changes of such a dramatic downgrade.


----------



## mAs81

At least now,everybody's new on OCN


----------



## Wildcard36qs

mrtbahgs said:


> Maybe they did this on purpose to weed out some longer term members who can't handle the changes of such a dramatic downgrade.


I think I remember similar feelings when we first switch to huddler years ago. I agree though, it its current form, this site has definitely downgraded.


----------



## Dnic41

Another website that decided to change things just for the sake of change and "freshness". Unfortunately, the useful items myself and others found on the home page are missing now. Also as another poster mentioned, uBlock Origins needed some items unblocked now just to be able to login....


----------



## ThrashZone

Hi,
lol It's been the norm for all upgrades lately to be one step forward but actually taking three steps backwards


----------



## Wildcard36qs

Ugh, my first post on this new layout and I double post... haven't done that in forever.


----------



## ThrashZone

Hi,
lol It's been the norm for all upgrades lately to be one step forward but actually taking three steps backwards 

Quick reply is completely borked by the way lol :thumb:

Why is now Last edited by Mike Lang now :/


----------



## Trippen Out

Any chance of access to the old setup for a short period. Id like to recover my avatar  Granted its 10 years old and probably should be retired but its classic. Also has anyone found as way to disable the mobile view as default. It does not seam to stick


----------



## JackCY

Photos from thread OP were lost during transition.

http://www.overclock.net/forum/moni...r-experiences-picture-heavy.html#post26520497

No idea if this is common among other threads that photos weren't transferred or links to photos got broken.


----------



## TinyRichard

Given the changes, I'd offer:

The Good:
I no longer have to look at a 1,000 post thread about some Intel hardware issue that is at best a 'paper theory what if scenario' and has already been patched.


The Bad:
OCN fixed something that wasn't broken (a concept that even drunken college dropouts remember from Biz 101)


----------



## d3v0

what the heck happened to my sig rig? Are we back to a basic forum signature that needs edited manually like every other forum? OCN was nice because it had a unique way of posting rigs and was the most aesthetically pleasing board to read. I also had all of my rig's information stored here (purchase date, price, location), how can I go about retrieving that information? or did you get rid of it all?

This stinks, and I feel like I wasnt informed about when the change was happened, that I should back up my info, and no preview of how bad it would look once it was done. [H] might be a better place now, especially given the large volume of computer marketplace activity that site can boast. Its a shame.


----------



## DOSChuck

Overclock_Admin said:


> Hey all, let me reintroduce myself, my name's Kyle I'm part of the community relations team here with VerticalScope, I'd also like to introduce some members of my team who will be helping make this process as smooth as possible.
> Lee, Jeff, and Philip. We will all be around to help answer your questions
> 
> Now you may notice some features are not back online yet, we are still getting those configured properly but wanted to let you back into your community as soon as possible.
> 
> How we got here:
> 
> 
> 
> So take a look around, explore, and let us know what you think and what you're curious about!
> 
> Have a question about how a new feature works, where an old feature went, or just otherwise need some help using the new software? Check out the Platform Support Forum: http://www.overclock.net/forum/forum-platform-help-discussion/
> 
> 
> *Known issues which should be resolving soon:*
> - many images are missing, but in the process of being restored. This might take a while.
> - some forum permissions are not quite right, locking users out of Marketplace forums and some other private or permission-restricted areas of the site. We're working on correcting this.
> - some staff badges are not correct yet
> - REP is being displayed as "Likes"
> - the "quick reply" box is not correctly being expanded by default
> - signature awards do not have their images, just text/links
> -
> 
> 
> Thanks!


Nope. Nope. Nope.


----------



## VeritronX

Was this seriously their first try at a rollover? Surely you would spend a few weeks trying to rollover on a separate box and make sure all functionality was present before making it permanent..

Unless the new owners have no respect for ocn at all and just want their ad platform live asap.


----------



## bajer29

*Actual constructive criticism as to why the "like" or "thumb-up" button needs to change:*

"Likes" run rampant on social media. They literally mean nothing anymore. If the OCN "rep" system moves to a "like" system that allows you to hit one button on the screen without another thought, then we're no better off than Facebook.

Rep had meaning. It meant you were given REPUTATION feedback for a well thought out reply. The more experience one has with topics offered on OCN, the higher the rep. Anyone can just hit a "like" button. I feel as though the rep button actually made the user sending rep actually think about how the response affected them while searching for an answer to their problem or question.

"Like" buttons fuel no thought process behind the click. It may be a small change, but I think it's partly the backbone of OCN as a reputable tech community.

Also, WHERE HAVE MY RIGS AND RIG PICTURES GONE?!


----------



## SavantStrike

Okay, it appears as though the like button works on the desktop version of the site, just not mobile. No one really used the rep system that much, so I suppose no more rep on mobile is not the end of the world, but it's going to make it difficult bordering on impossible for new members to get enough rep (likes) use the marketplace.


----------



## ryan92084

bajer29 said:


> Actual constructive criticism as to why the "like" or "thumb-up" button needs to change:
> 
> "Likes" run rampant on social media. They literally mean nothing anymore. If the OCN "rep" system moves to a "like" system that allows you to hit one button on the screen without another thought, then we're no better off than Facebook.
> 
> Rep had meaning. It meant you were given REPUTATION feedback for a well thought out reply. The more experience one has with topics offered on OCN, the higher the rep. Anyone can just hit a "like" button. I feel as though the rep button actually made the user sending rep actually think about how the response affected them while searching for an answer to their problem or question.
> 
> "Like" buttons fuel no thought process behind the click. It may be a small change, but I think it's partly the backbone of OCN as a reputable tech community.
> 
> Also, WHERE HAVE MY RIGS AND RIG PICTURES GONE?!


2/3 of your points are addressed in the OP. I don't think I've seen anything from an admin about rigs.


----------



## Dimensive

A UI change, I could handle, even though I despise vBulletin. The launch of the overhauled site is atrocious with my main concern being that the login page is not HTTPS. This is a tech site, every single admin should know better than that! The bigger problem is, you sold OCN to an advertising company, one that's been hacked twice over the past 2 years exposing information for nearly 50 million accounts. This was brought up in the "Overclock.net: Chapter Three" thread with very little response and in this thread with the same amount of response. That's just pathetic and speaks volumes of where this site is headed.

I know I haven't been here as long as a lot of you, but I enjoyed this site for what it was. You folks in the [email protected] forum were a treat and always made me feel welcome, and you guys kept me coming back for a long time. Just as well, as I did some giveaways over the past 3 years to celebrate my sobriety, I felt a sense of real community and I truly appreciated all of the uplifting comments and messages during those times. Not only that, I'm grateful for those that opened up to me about their struggles with addiction. It's not an easy journey, but hey, if some random dude on the internet can show that he has made it, so can you. And I hope the best for you and/or your family members & friends that are fighting the battle.

I suppose that's all I have really have to say... It's been nice knowing you folks here at OCN and I'll probably see some of you on other forums in the future. Much love to you all.


----------



## Cindex

InfoWarrior said:


> I'm a regular visitor and have been going back 6 years or so. I would come by every day to update myself on the important tech news that used to be displayed in the right panel at the top of the old home page. If that's gone then I probably am as well.





BearonicMan said:


> I really liked having active topics\news on the front page because it was nice to be able to see what was going on a glance. Thanks.


These are just the most recent two, but I'd like to point out how many of us seem to have been coming here for the "news feed" that used to be at the top. Seriously, this design is horrible. Active topics seems to be a bunch of random crap, and much less sorted than they used to be.

I'm way more sad about this than I should be, I know that, but my favorite site is just horribly ruined. It's unbelievable. :'(


----------



## incontempt

Bad and outdated design, bring back news and active topics, make desktop version primary not mobile, maybe a bit smaller and compact layout, .....did people complain about the old design so you made it like this ??? I don't see any improvements.


----------



## keikei

Speaking of clutter, are we able to edit the info underneath our avatar and possibly allow space for a larger sized file? Thank you.


----------



## ryan92084

Overclock_Admin said:


> Hey all, let me reintroduce myself, my name's Kyle I'm part of the community relations team here with VerticalScope, I'd also like to introduce some members of my team who will be helping make this process as smooth as possible.
> Lee, Jeff, and Philip. We will all be around to help answer your questions
> ...


Can we get something akin to http://www.overclock.net/forum/over...platform-feedback-thread-73.html#post26572225 front and center in the OP.


----------



## jonathan123456789

got to say, i'm really not a fan....it might be that i'm using it incorrectly but is there a way to get the most recent "news" like it used to be in the top right, the only way i've found of doing this is by going into the news section and then manually clicking on each subsection?


----------



## ixsis

OK, I've tried to understand the changes. I get that the old platform was unsupported but, this seems like a massive step back for 2018. First of all, not implementing HTTPS for at least the login is completely inexcusable. That by itself is reason enough to stop coming here. Who would even consider putting something online that includes user logins without HTTPS at this point. So no HTTPS, no option for 2-factor logins etc. yet you require 'reps' to be able to offer things for sale. Without secure user credentials, this system has become a joke. 

Also, there are STILL random permissions issues. This is almost comical. Setting board permissions should be no more than a checkbox in your CP or at worst, a script. There is no valid reason for this board to be online now for over 12 hours and these permissions issues to still be unresolved. 

Combine this lack of configuration knowledge (you should not have gone live if you didn't know how to do something as basic as grant permissions) with the lack of HTTPS and a picture of a board that is just begging to be hijacked is coming into clear view.


----------



## Jedson3614

I am at the utmost concerned about security at this point. I am OCN's social media manager and industry ambassador. I have no place for reviews to go and have stuff lined up from manufacturers. I had my access to Twitter revoked for some reason, and I am not sure how this is helpful being the social media manager. NO https? What the hell, I'm okay with change, but lacking security is a huge NO NO. Our current platform has had security issues before, so I am left uneasy with all of this just like all of you. I don't even feel comfortable browsing the site until security is looked at. I can live with it taking time for bugs to be worked out but the lack of security is my largest worry at this point.


----------



## TheBadBull

Jedson3614 said:


> I am at the utmost concerned about security at this point. I am OCN's social media manager and industry ambassador. I have no place for reviews to go and have stuff lined up from manufacturers. I had my access to Twitter revoked for some reason, and I am not sure how this is helpful being the social media manager. NO https? What the hell, I'm okay with change, but lacking security is a huge NO NO. Our current platform has had security issues before, so I am left uneasy with all of this just like all of you. I don't even feel comfortable browsing the site until security is looked at. I can live with it taking time for bugs to be worked out but the lack of security is my largest worry at this point.


heck, even the automatic emails aren't encrypted...


----------



## Xyxox

After a few hours looking around I have to say, I think it's time to bail on this forum and find something else that meets my needs, which the old platform did very nicely. Have a nice advertising platform.


----------



## CasperGS

Dimensive said:


> A UI change, I could handle, even though I despise vBulletin. The launch of the overhauled site is atrocious with my main concern being that the login page is not HTTPS. This is a tech site, every single admin should know better than that! The bigger problem is, you sold OCN to an advertising company, one that's been hacked twice over the past 2 years exposing information for nearly 50 million accounts. This was brought up in the "Overclock.net: Chapter Three" thread with very little response and in this thread with the same amount of response. That's just pathetic and speaks volumes of where this site is headed.
> 
> I know I haven't been here as long as a lot of you, but I enjoyed this site for what it was. You folks in the [email protected] forum were a treat and always made me feel welcome, and you guys kept me coming back for a long time. Just as well, as I did some giveaways over the past 3 years to celebrate my sobriety, I felt a sense of real community and I truly appreciated all of the uplifting comments and messages during those times. Not only that, I'm grateful for those that opened up to me about their struggles with addiction. It's not an easy journey, but hey, if some random dude on the internet can show that he has made it, so can you. And I hope the best for you and/or your family members & friends that are fighting the battle.
> 
> I suppose that's all I have really have to say... It's been nice knowing you folks here at OCN and I'll probably see some of you on other forums in the future. Much love to you all.


Sad to say but I have just about lost all hope for this site, nothing works, all rep changed to "likes", all photos gone. 
Its like you dont want us here anymore. Now I have to find a new site.


----------



## CasperGS

Dimensive said:


> A UI change, I could handle, even though I despise vBulletin. The launch of the overhauled site is atrocious with my main concern being that the login page is not HTTPS. This is a tech site, every single admin should know better than that! The bigger problem is, you sold OCN to an advertising company, one that's been hacked twice over the past 2 years exposing information for nearly 50 million accounts. This was brought up in the "Overclock.net: Chapter Three" thread with very little response and in this thread with the same amount of response. That's just pathetic and speaks volumes of where this site is headed.
> 
> I know I haven't been here as long as a lot of you, but I enjoyed this site for what it was. You folks in the [email protected] forum were a treat and always made me feel welcome, and you guys kept me coming back for a long time. Just as well, as I did some giveaways over the past 3 years to celebrate my sobriety, I felt a sense of real community and I truly appreciated all of the uplifting comments and messages during those times. Not only that, I'm grateful for those that opened up to me about their struggles with addiction. It's not an easy journey, but hey, if some random dude on the internet can show that he has made it, so can you. And I hope the best for you and/or your family members & friends that are fighting the battle.
> 
> I suppose that's all I have really have to say... It's been nice knowing you folks here at OCN and I'll probably see some of you on other forums in the future. Much love to you all.



Hit the nail on the head.
Sad to say but I have just about lost all hope for this site, nothing works, all rep changed to "likes", all photos gone. 
Its like you dont want us here anymore. Now I have to find a new site.


----------



## Jedson3614

Xyxox said:


> After a few hours looking around I have to say, I think it's time to bail on this forum and find something else that meets my needs, which the old platform did very nicely. Have a nice advertising platform.


^^^^My biggest fear was all the time invested in this site would be lost. I personally don't blame people for jumping ship as that is their rite but give it a little time and it will get better. ^^^^

Right now I agree this is a huge mess and don't know all the background details but it just seems it could have been handled a little better. To what I've heard from my management team a lot of it was out of their hands.


----------



## Xyxox

Jedson3614 said:


> ^^^^My biggest fear was all the time invested in this site would be lost. I personally don't blame people for jumping ship as that is their rite but give it a little time and it will get better. ^^^^
> 
> Right now I agree this is a huge mess and don't know all the background details but it just seems it could have been handled a little better. To what I've heard from my management team a lot of it was out of their hands.


From my viewpoint, it was all lost the moment VerticalScope purchased the site. Now, I see my adblocker constantly blocking malvertising. This forum is now about nothing but generating revenue from scammers.


----------



## schuck6566

*Our new lord & masters main tech concerns are mobile.*

I went and checked out the "technology websites" that VerticalScope has under their belt. Is it any surprise that the majority are tablet/cell phone sites? AVSForums and TechSupport Forum were the 2 most familar NON SMART PHONE/TABLET related sites I saw listed. Oh, I didn't even see us listed yet. Here are some numbers, 233 (i think) Smartphone/ tablet sites they own, versus 18 other tech sites(19 including us). Is it any wonder we look good in mobile but like crap on PC? Most of their skill is based on mobile sites. Look for yourselves. http://www.verticalscope.com/technology/site-list.html The scariest thing is they are buying sites to have available to offer to advertisers, and they offer people on these sites sub standard security. (No https, and 2 security breaches in as many years?) Maybe we should be more concerned with who now owns our info & less with how the page looks.:thinking: I'm seriously thinking of changing the password here to 1 of those stupid 1's like "Password1" so if it gets stolen I won't care. :thumb:


----------



## Jedson3614

CasperGS said:


> Hit the nail on the head.
> Sad to say but I have just about lost all hope for this site, nothing works, all rep changed to "likes", all photos gone.
> Its like you dont want us here anymore. Now I have to find a new site.


Most of the things you listed are being fixed within the next few days. What I would be concerned about if I were you is SECURITY, that I don't know anything about or have heard an ETA on the likes. NO https is a cardinal sin for anyone nowadays. Especially this being a tech site for enthusiasts. The photos will return, and the likes are being looked into. I asked several questions about how the reviews will work since I'm the sites industry ambassador, and my response was one thing at a time, I have stuff in the queue, and cant just tell manufacturers hey well get to you whenever. The page being as disastrous as it is right now should just be reworked. The front page is abysmal and needs attention too. The news I got from management was its being looked into.


----------



## Xyxox

Any recommendations on other enthusiast sites not owned by VerticalScope Malvertising?


----------



## JackCY

Revisiting a thread doesn't open last page but opens first page...
Rep is gone replaced with Facebook like...
Trying to find settings right now to disable the reenabled notifications to email... where is it? I don't want to get an email every time someone quotes me, thank you very much.


----------



## ZeNch

Overclock_Admin said:


> Hey all, let me reintroduce myself, my name's Kyle I'm part of the community relations team here with VerticalScope, I'd also like to introduce some members of my team who will be helping make this process as smooth as possible.
> Lee, Jeff, and Philip. We will all be around to help answer your questions
> 
> Now you may notice some features are not back online yet, we are still getting those configured properly but wanted to let you back into your community as soon as possible.
> 
> How we got here:
> 
> 
> 
> So take a look around, explore, and let us know what you think and what you're curious about!
> 
> Have a question about how a new feature works, where an old feature went, or just otherwise need some help using the new software? Check out the Platform Support Forum: http://www.overclock.net/forum/forum-platform-help-discussion/
> 
> 
> *Known issues which should be resolving soon:*
> - many images are missing, but in the process of being restored. This might take a while.
> - some forum permissions are not quite right, locking users out of Marketplace forums and some other private or permission-restricted areas of the site. We're working on correcting this.
> - some staff badges are not correct yet
> - REP is being displayed as "Likes"
> - the "quick reply" box is not correctly being expanded by default
> - signature awards do not have their images, just text/links
> -
> 
> 
> Thanks!


Sorry I don't see this post!!!

I recently post a new threat with my opinion.

http://www.overclock.net/forum/forum-platform-help-discussion/1647697-new-forum-platform-2018-opinion.html#post26574785

In my opinion other colours (with more contrast) can help to see better with mobile web.


----------



## mmonnin

Lots of posts coming in and I'm not keeping up. I've read most but I don't recall see anything about the old function of 'Threads I've Participated In' function of New Posts. The drop down was something like New Posts/Participated In/Unreplied. Is that somewhere or am I missing it? Is it coming back?

I'd rather to check on threads I've posted before than go forum to forum to check on them or find them in New Posts.


----------



## ixsis

Well, the company that is now running the show is a security abomination. VerticalScope has been hacked twice - and that last attack was as recent as last November when 2.7 million accounts were compromised. OK, you get hacked once and you learn a lesson. I understand no one is perfect. To get hacked a second time demonstrates one of the following:



Lack of concern for your users
Lack of qualified staff
Both


Based on what I see here, I'm going with 3. Both. Now couple this with VerticalScope being a advertising company. What do you think they are doing with your profile data? Your location, your interests, your email address? I guess the only difference between VerticalScope and the hackers that stole/sold the account info is who'd bank account got fatter.


----------



## nickbaldwin86

wow I think this is going to have to grow on me for a while, not sure if like


----------



## bonami2

My 4790k at 4.7 with 2400 cl10.. Reach 12% usage just scrolling this page on opera. WTH


----------



## keikei

JackCY said:


> Revisiting a thread doesn't open last page but opens first page...
> Rep is gone replaced with Facebook like...
> Trying to find settings right now to disable the reenabled notifications to email... where is it? I don't want to get an email every time someone quotes me, thank you very much.


See attach.


----------



## petrifieddd

can't see the any images.


----------



## DrFPS

Give it some time guys. They still have a lot of work to do. Be calm, chill out.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

It's probably been asked already. Are there any plans on adding the subscription notification back to the top of the site? 

On the right sidebar, could we have an option to pin our latest subscription updates there instead of the kind of useless "Active Topics" list.



JackCY said:


> Revisiting a thread doesn't open last page but opens first page...
> Rep is gone replaced with Facebook like...
> Trying to find settings right now to disable the reenabled notifications to email... where is it? I don't want to get an email every time someone quotes me, thank you very much.



Just noticed the rep change too. Can we no longer provide proper rep?

Also, the spacing between quotes and reply text is broken. You have to use two lines to get 1 line of spacing.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Xyxox said:


> From my viewpoint, it was all lost the moment VerticalScope purchased the site. Now, I see my adblocker constantly blocking malvertising. This forum is now about nothing but generating revenue from scammers.


I mentioned in another post that VerticalScope purchased another forum I used to visit. Since the takeover, the pop ups and redirects have become so bad, especially for mobile users, that the site is unusable. For months, tech support has been "working on it", and of course nothing has changed. Right now uBlock Origin is showing 18 blocked instances on this page, and the URLs of the trouble ads from the other site are right there in the mix.

I'm sure tech support is "working on it".


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quantum Reality said:


> So I've discovered this site uses exelator.com scripts.
> 
> The website/domain has been implicated in several drive-by downloads and malware over the last couple of years, just judging from the first google search result page.
> 
> Also, I spoke too soon about OCN working with NoScript. Seems on my laptop with Waterfox, it's fine, but with FF56, I have NO idea what to temporarily allow to get the chess-piece dropdown login box to pop up. I'm certainly not allowing viglink, crwdcntrl and seemingly 10 other tracking/ad websites just so I can isolate the one site that enables the login box.


Viglink should be left enabled as that's an API for external links. It's basically a way to get a bit of extra cash in for the site without generating an ad, an idea I support.



Deedaz said:


> I'm not of a fan of replacing rep with likes. Leave the likes to facebook, rep meant something else here imo and was a sign that someone was helpful and knowledgeable. Likes don't give that impression at all.


There's no way in hell it's permanent. Give it a few days and it should be gone.


----------



## Quantum Reality

Can I ask why a third party is even needed to maintain a vbuilletin site? According to WikiHow, it's literally possible to do setup and maintenance in-house instead of contracting out a forum to a dodgy third party.

https://www.wikihow.com/Create-a-Forum


----------



## nickbaldwin86

drfps said:


> give it some time guys. They still have a lot of work to do. Be calm, chill out.


ocn is lyfe i will not!!!!!!


----------



## Zen00

Please fix the login drop-down box so that LastPass can autofill the password. Currently it can only fill part of the password.


----------



## mmonnin

xxpenguinxx said:


> It's probably been asked already. Are there any plans on adding the subscription notification back to the top of the site?
> 
> On the right sidebar, could we have an option to pin our latest subscription updates there instead of the kind of useless "Active Topics" list.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just noticed the rep change too. Can we no longer provide proper rep?
> 
> Also, the spacing between quotes and reply text is broken. You have to use two lines to get 1 line of spacing.


Clicking the tiny down arrow next to the thread title takes you to the last unread post. I was confused for a bit as well about it.

Also Rep is now the Like button, at least for now.


----------



## gonX

Zen00 said:


> Please fix the login drop-down box so that LastPass can autofill the password. Currently it can only fill part of the password.


I noticed this as well. I think the issue is that the password field is pre-filled with "Password", so most of the autofillers will just ignore it. We should be using the "placeholder" property of HTML5.


----------



## keikei

petrifieddd said:


> can't see the any images.


To edit email notifications on subbed threads:

>USER CONTROL PANEL
>LIST SUBSCRIPTIONS
>CHECK NOTIFICATION BOX OF THE SUBBED THREAD YOU WANT TO EDIT (RIGHT OF THREAD TITLE
>SCROLL DOWN TO 'SELECTED THREADS' DROP DOWN WINDOW AND SELECT 'NO EMAIL NOTIFICATION'
>CLICK GO

*sorry for caps...


----------



## chris89

Messaging is completely & utterly broken ... all messages are like gone & replies are tore up.

I'd rather be DEAD then screw with this Messaging system.


----------



## chris89

Messaging is completely & utterly broken ... all messages are like gone & replies are tore up.

I'd rather be DEAD then screw with this Messaging system.


----------



## GoLDii3

Why change it if it's not broken: the movie


----------



## Zen00

Two questions:
One, how do I get the news feed to show up again, I want to be able to see the latest news posts?
Two, how do I jump to the last read post in a thread now, there's no link to it in your user panel?


----------



## Zen00

Edit: Seems that I'm getting double-post errors, where it will think I'm trying to post multiple times with one click.


----------



## Zen00

Also, where's all my profile? I'm missing all my badges, my avatar, etc.


----------



## xTesla1856

Just checked back, in the hope you reverted to the old site, but NOPE. The "Remember me" Login function does not work and it kicks me out after some time. If it wasn't for Autofill, I'd be pissed. Besides, performance is still trash compared to the old site and Ghostery is still reporting 15 active trackers.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

GnarlyCharlie said:


> I mentioned in another post that VerticalScope purchased another forum I used to visit. Since the takeover, the pop ups and redirects have become so bad, especially for mobile users, that the site is unusable. For months, tech support has been "working on it", and of course nothing has changed. Right now uBlock Origin is showing 18 blocked instances on this page, and the URLs of the trouble ads from the other site are right there in the mix.
> 
> I'm sure tech support is "working on it".


Almost forgot - VerticalScope's tech support wanted the site users to submit Charles Logs or something (I'm unfamiliar with what a Charles Log is) - the redirect malads were something they were unable to diagnose on their own. So the users are bombarded with malicious redirects and VS's response was to require them to run a log program to try to fix it.


----------



## EniGma1987

I really miss being able to easily get to a page where it shows all the latest threads I have been talking in and see if there are any new posts in them.


----------



## Overclock_Admin

*UPDATE - We will post more details as progress is made.

- QuickReply Box should be open by default
- Active Topics Sidebar should have global toggle in User CP very soon
- We will work on homepage formatting and add news or other sections
- Working on a dark skin, will have proof in 24 hours
- Working on password auto log out issues
- Working on restoring images and badges

Also logging other issues and making some progress. Hang in there guys we will get the bugs squashed.

Jeff M*


----------



## Overclock_Admin

*UPDATE - We will post more details as progress is made.

- QuickReply Box should be open by default
- Active Topics Sidebar should have global toggle in User CP very soon
- We will work on homepage formatting and add news or other sections
- Working on a dark skin, will have proof in 24 hours
- Working on password auto log out issues
- Working on restoring images and badges

Also logging other issues and making some progress. Hang in there guys we will get the bugs squashed.

Jeff M*


----------



## superhead91

I've noticed that when clicking things that take you directly to a post (first unread, last post, etc.) it takes you to the post but cuts off the top of the post.


----------



## gonX

From what I can gather the password auto log out issues are solved by clearing cookies for the site. Can't confirm though, as I haven't had the log out issue.


----------



## LostParticle

Overclock_Admin said:


> *UPDATE - We will post more details as progress is made.
> 
> - QuickReply Box should be open by default
> - Active Topics Sidebar should have global toggle in User CP very soon
> - We will work on homepage formatting and add news or other sections
> - Working on a dark skin, will have proof in 24 hours
> - Working on password auto log out issues
> - Working on restoring images and badges
> 
> Also logging other issues and making some progress. Hang in there guys we will get the bugs squashed.
> 
> Jeff M*


Thank you! Looking forward to these updates!

Please, clarify to us what is going to happen with the HTTPs issue and the Non-Secure Login our browsers alert us about.

Thank you.


----------



## gonX

The list of user titles previously available seems to not appear for anyone at all:
http://www.overclock.net/forum/profile.php?do=editprofile


----------



## chris89

Can you fix the email notification system because I just saw I had 100 emails that I had to go through & delete manually because of email notifications...

Edit Options under Settings & Options

*Default Thread Subscription Mode : No Email Notification (It's Still Sending Me Email's)*


----------



## chris89

Can you fix the email notification system because I just saw I had 100 emails that I had to go through & delete manually because of email notifications...

Edit Options under Settings & Options

*Default Thread Subscription Mode : No Email Notification (It's Still Sending Me Email's)*


----------



## Cbiss

I hate to say this but it seems like a roll back is in order. The site is simply not as easy to navigate, has more ads, and shows signs of bugs regularly throughout my browsing session. In general, less information is shown in a single screen view than with the old site. The front page does not represent community activity well and navigating to threads I have sub'd to is less intuitive. 

Could you guys pull a soundcloud and give everyone an option to use the old site while all of this is being fixed?


----------



## RussianJ

Feels like I lost 10 years of improvements on this site. Looks (and operates) like the original OCN minus the optimization. Slow. God slow on mobile. Insanely bland and unable to easily see the news without having to open many more pages than before. 

User login is just an empty box up top with a random check box. No indicators as to what it is.


----------



## LightningManGTS

Overclock_Admin said:


> *UPDATE - We will post more details as progress is made.
> 
> - QuickReply Box should be open by default
> - Active Topics Sidebar should have global toggle in User CP very soon
> - We will work on homepage formatting and add news or other sections
> - Working on a dark skin, will have proof in 24 hours
> - Working on password auto log out issues
> - Working on restoring images and badges
> 
> Also logging other issues and making some progress. Hang in there guys we will get the bugs squashed.
> 
> Jeff M*


Glad to know you won't even mention that your aware of the effective malware you've embedded into the site. Also glad to hear verticalscope is as brain dead on how do to do ads properly as I initially took them for. if you or someone else on your team can at least acknowledge our complaints concerning the ****ty ad placement that would be swell


----------



## Goofy Flow

chris89 said:


> Can you fix the email notification system because I just saw I had 100 emails that I had to go through & delete manually because of email notifications...
> 
> Edit Options under Settings & Options
> 
> *Default Thread Subscription Mode : No Email Notification (It's Still Sending Me Email's)*


Same here.

Need a fix!


----------



## gonX

Cbiss said:


> I hate to say this but it seems like a roll back is in order. The site is simply not as easy to navigate, has more ads, and shows signs of bugs regularly throughout my browsing session. In general, less information is shown in a single screen view than with the old site. The front page does not represent community activity well and navigating to threads I have sub'd to is less intuitive.
> 
> Could you guys pull a soundcloud and give everyone an option to use the old site while all of this is being fixed?


We have quite significantly changed the underlying technology used (now vBulletin, previously Huddler) so having both available is unfortunately not possible. If there are any specific changes you'd like to have ported over feel free to post them.


----------



## john1016

I just posted in a thread and it double posted, is there a way to delete a post?


----------



## chris89

To fix email notifications...

Go to subscriptions... click the check box beside the threads.. scroll down ... set all .. No Email Notification...

I just don't want to have to clean out 150 emails from 1 day again


----------



## JackCY

keikei said:


> See attach.


That's something else, I get email notifications when someone quotes me from any thread I've posted in and didn't even subscribe to and am not subscribed to.

The problem probably is not all settings are available right now in the current GUI that was transferred from Huddler and vBulletin or what's it running now on has some settings enabled by default that cannot be changed ATM. There are also pages that are broken altogether in the settings/user profile view. Click my own profile:

"This user has not registered and therefore does not have a profile to view."

No idea who [email protected] is but you're getting forwarded to trash, such email should come from @Overclock.net and I never allowed such notifications in the first place and cannot find a way to disable them not even a link in the email to the settings page to do so.


----------



## chris89

To fix email notifications...

Go to subscriptions... click the check box beside the threads.. scroll down ... set all .. No Email Notification...

I just don't want to have to clean out 150 emails from 1 day again

Notification should say :::::::::::: None


----------



## Jedson3614

Cbiss said:


> I hate to say this but it seems like a roll back is in order. The site is simply not as easy to navigate, has more ads, and shows signs of bugs regularly throughout my browsing session. In general, less information is shown in a single screen view than with the old site. The front page does not represent community activity well and navigating to threads I have sub'd to is less intuitive.
> 
> Could you guys pull a soundcloud and give everyone an option to use the old site while all of this is being fixed?


A lot of you just simply don't understand what is going on. I agree this is a mess, and I am uncertain of the future and the security of OCN, but we can not roll back. Huddler as a platform is going away. We had to move somewhere! Was this the best choice, probably not. The attitude of if it isn't broke don't fix it doesn't apply here. I too miss the old OCN, but huddler is closing its doors. We were in jeopardy of not even having a site. Granted, at this point might be a better solution than what we currently have in some people eyes, but bugs will get worked out.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

New look gives my eyes cancer.


----------



## ryan92084

Zen00 said:


> Two questions:
> One, how do I get the news feed to show up again, I want to be able to see the latest news posts?
> Two, how do I jump to the last read post in a thread now, there's no link to it in your user panel?





Zen00 said:


> Edit: Seems that I'm getting double-post errors, where it will think I'm trying to post multiple times with one click.





Zen00 said:


> Also, where's all my profile? I'm missing all my badges, my avatar, etc.





chris89 said:


> Can you fix the email notification system because I just saw I had 100 emails that I had to go through & delete manually because of email notifications...
> 
> Edit Options under Settings & Options
> 
> *Default Thread Subscription Mode : No Email Notification (It's Still Sending Me Email's)*





Goofy Flow said:


> Same here.
> 
> Need a fix!


Most of your answers are here http://www.overclock.net/forum/over...platform-feedback-thread-37.html#post26572225




EniGma1987 said:


> I really miss being able to easily get to a page where it shows all the latest threads I have been talking in and see if there are any new posts in them.


Still there, you can go to the top and tools>quick links>subscribed threads or click your avatar in the top right and choose subscriptions.


----------



## Myst-san

I'm not sure if someone mentions this but previously when I went to the news section. I could see all sub threads and there wasn't a need for me to go in any particular category. All sub threads were visible at the same time. Now I need to constantly change it to check if there is a new thread.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Custom user titles are limited to 25 characters. Previously they were 50, and I think got upgraded to 60 at some point?

Obviously not a priority and for now I'm fine taunting BadBull. :thumb:


----------



## BoMbY

Lol, looks like you implemented every tracking and advertising script you could find? One more, and every browser probably explodes.


----------



## latelesley

Overclock_Admin said:


> *UPDATE - We will post more details as progress is made.
> 
> - QuickReply Box should be open by default
> - Active Topics Sidebar should have global toggle in User CP very soon
> - We will work on homepage formatting and add news or other sections
> - Working on a dark skin, will have proof in 24 hours
> - Working on password auto log out issues
> - Working on restoring images and badges
> 
> Also logging other issues and making some progress. Hang in there guys we will get the bugs squashed.
> 
> Jeff M*


This isn't bugs. This is like a pre-alpha farce. It looks like you dropped the data into a pre-built off the shelf forum system, and hoped it would work. As it stands, compared to the old site, it is unusable. Its like you never even had it up on a test LAMP/WAMP or similar system, and actually tried to use it. There's months of development left to do in this setup. 

The old system may not have been supported anymore, but it was working, and there was no fire to put out, so I don't understand how you could jump so quick, with so little development.


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

superhead91 said:


> I've noticed that when clicking things that take you directly to a post (first unread, last post, etc.) it takes you to the post but cuts off the top of the post.


It doesn't cut off, the nav bar just makes it look cut off.


----------



## Torvi

sucks that you gotta go to news now to be able to read any, i loved how i could access random user threads and news threads that are currently active at the same time with old main. Saying so it's not like i will go anywhere since there is simply no other website like ocn that i use, kinda hard candy to swallow but i guess time will show.


----------



## LightningManGTS

:thinking:


----------



## wingman99

What about Auto save when typing encase there is a PC failure?


----------



## Quantum Reality

Another workaround I had to employ was to log in via Internet Explorer to get the user CP URL:

http://www.overclock.net/forum/usercp.php

I have that bookmarked now so I can access my options as the "drop down" from my avatar still does not work even with cloudflare and googleapis whitelisted.

Also OCN is continuing to erroneously tell me I need to wait 10 seconds to post even when it's been several minutes between posts. I suspect other people are getting this error too, and this explains the rash of double posting I've been seeing lately.


----------



## latelesley

Here's a list of domains my machine tries to connect to, on this page. 

overclock.net
2mdn.net
adform.net
adnxs.com
adsrvr.org
adtechus.com
agkn.com
amazon-adsystem.com
appier.net
avocet.io
bidtheatre.com
bluekai.com
casalemedia.com
clickfuse.com
cloudflare.com
cpx.to
crwdcntrl.net
d1r55yzuc1b1bw.cloudfront.net
demdex.net
doubleclick.net
dz2fz0bgyq9tn.cloudfront.net
exelator.com
exponential.com
extend.tv
facebook.com
facebook.net
fbcdn.net
fonts.googleapis.com
google-analytics.com
google.co.uk
google.com
googlesyndication.com
googletagservices.com
gstatic.com
gwallet.com
lijit.com
mookie1.com
newrelic.com
nr-data.net
pfrm.co
pictela.net
rubiconproject.com
rundsp.com
scorecardresearch.com
skype.com
tapad.com
tidaltv.com
tribalfusion.com
twitter.com
verticalscope.com
viglink.com
vindicosuite.com
visualdna.com
www.googleapis.com

All these are required for a forum system??

Give us all a break.


----------



## Penicilyn

I'll wait a week or two before really passing judgement but right now this is a major step backwards. The main page layout is terrible and so many features are missing now.


----------



## gonX

Torvi said:


> sucks that you gotta go to news now to be able to read any, i loved how i could access random user threads and news threads that are currently active at the same time with old main. Saying so it's not like i will go anywhere since there is simply no other website like ocn that i use, kinda hard candy to swallow but i guess time will show.


The separate news feed was something we had specifically designed both on pre-Huddler (vB 3) and during Huddler. It'll probably come back in due time, but I assume it will be on the bottom of the priority list.


----------



## BakerMan1971

I was wondering why the changes, but the closing of Huddler explains it.
Agreeing with many on here that this layout is far from ideal, maybe modifications can be done to the current setup to return the functionality we are all used to.

I am sure you are all working like mad to get the site into an acceptable state and you get a huge Thank you from me for sticking with what is often quite a thankless task.

:thumb


----------



## ixsis

latelesley said:


> This isn't bugs. This is like a pre-alpha farce. It looks like you dropped the data into a pre-built off the shelf forum system, and hoped it would work. As it stands, compared to the old site, it is unusable. Its like you never even had it up on a test LAMP/WAMP or similar system, and actually tried to use it. There's months of development left to do in this setup.
> The old system may not have been supported anymore, but it was working, and there was no fire to put out, so I don't understand how you could jump so quick, with so little development.




And whats up with these 'Last edit' entries. Look at latelesley's post above. These indicate a terrible indexing/data integrity issue that once again indicates no one knows what the heck is going on in the back end.


----------



## latelesley

here's a list of all the domains my machine tried to connect to, just looking at this page.
overclock.net
2mdn.net
adform.net
adnxs.com
adsrvr.org
adtechus.com
agkn.com
amazon-adsystem.com
appier.net
avocet.io
bidtheatre.com
bluekai.com
casalemedia.com
clickfuse.com
cloudflare.com
cpx.to
crwdcntrl.net
d1r55yzuc1b1bw.cloudfront.net
demdex.net
doubleclick.net
dz2fz0bgyq9tn.cloudfront.net
exelator.com
exponential.com
extend.tv
facebook.com
facebook.net
fbcdn.net
fonts.googleapis.com
google-analytics.com
google.co.uk
google.com
googlesyndication.com
googletagservices.com
gstatic.com
gwallet.com
lijit.com
mookie1.com
newrelic.com
nr-data.net
pfrm.co
pictela.net
rubiconproject.com
rundsp.com
scorecardresearch.com
skype.com
tapad.com
tidaltv.com
tribalfusion.com
twitter.com
verticalscope.com
viglink.com
vindicosuite.com
visualdna.com
www.googleapis.com

You need all these just for a forum system?

Give us a break.

I look forward to your justification.


----------



## chris89

To fix email notifications...

Go to subscriptions... click the check box beside the threads.. scroll down ... set all .. No Email Notification...

I just don't want to have to clean out 150 emails from 1 day again

Notification should say :::::::::::: None


----------



## LostParticle

latelesley said:


> You need all these just for a forum system?
> 
> Give us a break.
> 
> I look forward to your justification.



Me, too!


----------



## mothergoose729

Going to be very critical about the new layout...

Having everything span 100% the width of the page is not better. The flat colors everywhere and the lack of clearly defined borders makes all the content run together. The home page is just a list of most popular discussions, which I care exactly 0% about. It takes more work for me to find the sub sections I am actually interested in, and then once I am there I find it really difficult to read. 

The aesthetic on this site now is blandly modern, but poorly executed blandly modern. I really don't care for it, and I would much prefer the old look back.


----------



## Quantum Reality

https://imgur.com/a/4dXSI

These kinds of ads on this forum are simply, flat-out, unacceptable. I see these if I go to OCN using Internet Explorer, but ofc not with Firefox/Waterfox with NoScript.

Just what VS told OCN's admins, I have no idea, but I highly suspect they did NOT talk about the wee issue of ad quality.


----------



## Insan1tyOne

Overall I think the site update looks great, but there is one REALLY glaring issue. The new homepage is miles behind the original homepage in terms of useability. The first thing I would do (and sometimes the only thing I would do) when I visit OC.net was the check what was "trending" in the "recently active" section and then see what the latest news was in the "news" section. The new homepage also doesn't relay to the end-user what OC.net is about and why they should stick around and enjoy the site.

tl;dr - OC.net's homepage is its "first impression" it used to be really good, and now it is very lackluster and provides content that most users don't care about. I hope to see improvements being made in the near future.

P.S. - Permissions are still broken. I cannot access the user marketplace.

Edit: Just realized that I went through this exact same struggle when Head-Fi.org swapped from Huddler to their new platform and it had just as many growing pains as this. It will get better, but it will be a long LONG time before the site is as good as it was.


----------



## Cbiss

Jedson3614 said:


> A lot of you just simply don't understand what is going on. I agree this is a mess, and I am uncertain of the future and the security of OCN, but we can not roll back. Huddler as a platform is going away. We had to move somewhere! Was this the best choice, probably not. The attitude of if it isn't broke don't fix it doesn't apply here. I too miss the old OCN, but huddler is closing its doors. We were in jeopardy of not even having a site. Granted, at this point might be a better solution than what we currently have in some people eyes, but bugs will get worked out.


Yeah, I had no idea Huddler was going away, thanks for the info! I look forward to improvements on the site because I very much enjoy the content here. Just unfortunate to see that it seems like things were a little rushed. Best of luck to OCN on this one!


----------



## Quantum Reality

Also, I echo what others have said regarding this issue:

https://imgur.com/FBCZUZD

The fact that I _never edited that post_ and it's showing up as edited by someone else points to a pretty serious database corruption issue somewhere. This definitely raises the question of whether or not login credentials to OCN can be accidentally compromised.


----------



## frickfrock999

I can't seem to find the live feed page anymore.

It used to be www.overclock.net/forum/newposts/filter/feed, but that doesn't work anymore.

Does anybody know the new one?


----------



## gonX

frickfrock999 said:


> I can't seem to find the live feed page anymore.
> 
> It used to be www.overclock.net/forum/newposts/filter/feed, but that doesn't work anymore.
> 
> Does anybody know the new one?


Pre-Huddler it was on /live.php, but I know it was a custom addition made by OCN devs back then. Live feed may take a while to come back.


----------



## LostParticle

Why am I having these 5 cookies when it says that all of them have been cleared?


----------



## CasperGS

*...*

...


----------



## frickfrock999

gonX said:


> Pre-Huddler it was on /live.php, but I know it was a custom addition made by OCN devs back then. Live feed may take a while to come back.


I hope so. That's my main way of using OCN. I can't imagine being here without it.


----------



## Jbravo33

I'll be honest i dont like it. If it aint broke dont fix it. just my 2 cents.


----------



## russ18uk

No replacement for the live feed?


----------



## 1Kaz

As others have said, HTTPS would really be a welcome addition.


----------



## mmonnin

LostParticle said:


> Why am I having these 5 cookies when it says that all of them have been cleared?


Because the owners sold out to a media company. How else would they get money to buy websites than to sell info from their own users.


----------



## chispy

Where is the front page news ! Bring it back please ... So far this has been a step backwards for ocn :/


----------



## CptAsian

Jbravo33 said:


> I'll be honest i dont like it. If it aint broke dont fix it. just my 2 cents.


Like it has been mentioned many times already, it was more or less broke. Huddler closed their doors and OCN _had_ to transition.


----------



## Avant Garde

I don't like this. AT ALL!


----------



## Boinz

Yeah, search function isn't working. I would've searched this thread except I can't tell if anyone has brought it up.


no enabled local indexes to search


----------



## Contagion

CptAsian said:


> Like it has been mentioned many times already, it was more or less broke. Huddler closed their doors and OCN _had_ to transition.


They didn't have to push an alpha site into live so soon. They didn't have to riddle the place with ads. Did you see the list the guy posted of all the domains that connect when he views the site? Every part of this is unacceptable, regardless of justification.


----------



## schuck6566

ryan92084 said:


> From a usability/visual perspective compared to other vertical scope forums I would suggest taking more hints from forums.watchuseek.com (particularly how they handle forum replies) and less from the AVSforum.com (which OCN appears to be a reskin of).


I agree, except AVS @ least seems to have some tech ads,we seem to just have spam. The watch site IS a better looking main page from what I saw.


----------



## CptAsian

Contagion said:


> They didn't have to push an alpha site into live so soon. They didn't have to riddle the place with ads. Did you see the list the guy posted of all the domains that connect when he views the site? Every part of this is unacceptable, regardless of justification.


Yeah, I totally agree that it shouldn't have been pushed live in the state it's in right now, I'm just saying they had to switch.


----------



## ryboto

Another vote for the front page top ten news/new posts....was how I primarily used the forum...


----------



## AlphaC

I found out that some of the random "edits" are AVS Forum members' names. 

This suggests that AVSForum's code is being used at some point of the porting.


----------



## ryan92084

schuck6566 said:


> I agree, except AVS @ least seems to have some tech ads,we seem to just have spam. The watch site IS a better looking main page from what I saw.


IIRC after the WUS transition they had irrelevant ads too but it eventually got sorted. Wasn't nearly as big of a mess as this transition.


----------



## frickfrock999

ryboto said:


> Another vote for the front page top ten news/new posts....was how I primarily used the forum...


I agree. That's essential to the site.


----------



## keikei

Not sure if it helped, but I quickly changed my password as soon as members mentioned no HTTPS. Last thing I need is for someone to hijack my account... I :wubsmiley OCN.


----------



## Imouto

frickfrock999 said:


> I agree. That's essential to the site.


I agree with this.

Also, news forum needs the old "all in your face" once you get into it, an empty page with just the sub-forum links is pointless. You have to click nth times to check all of them.

Finally, this theme looks worse than the one it replaced, specially in the mobile side of things.


----------



## iamjanco

*Just a suggestion...*

...that is, if it means anything at all:

*The Practical Guide to Usability*

Normally I'd ask right off the bat whether you have any usability experts on your staff, perhaps at least one who is well versed in forum usability. But it's obvious you're currently inundated and scrambling just to get the essentials taken care of. In any event, that question probably should have been asked quite some time back, perhaps as far back as 2014 when you became aware you'd eventually have to move from Huddler to something else.

Just wondering what sort of hit you're going to take on the stats that follow. It's now not so much a question of if, but more so how much, and whether you can recover such losses quickly:


----------



## Wezzor

ryboto said:


> Another vote for the front page top ten news/new posts....was how I primarily used the forum...


This is a must!


----------



## Overclock_Admin

*UPDATE:

How to Toggle Sidebar or Active Topics:
http://www.overclock.net/forum/1516...ggle-side-bar-active-topics.html#post26577065

Jeff M*


----------



## Xyxox

Is there any way to completely delete my account here forever? Otherwise I'll remain a part of a meaningless statistic as to number of registered users.


----------



## Barefooter

Overclock_Admin said:


> *UPDATE:
> 
> How to Toggle Sidebar or Active Topics:
> http://www.overclock.net/forum/foru...ggle-side-bar-active-topics.html#post26577065
> 
> Jeff M*


Thank you!


----------



## Ownageism

Insan1tyOne said:


> Edit: Just realized that I went through this exact same struggle when Head-Fi.org swapped from Huddler to their new platform and it had just as many growing pains as this. It will get better, but it will be a long LONG time before the site is as good as it was.


Except Head-Fi chose to use XenForo instead of vBulletin. You can _feel_ the difference in speed whenever you go from a vBulletin board to a XenForo build (and vice versa). There's simply no question about XenForo's superiority in that regard.

Also as a reminder for people again: VerticalScope has had two password breaches in the last 2 years.

And yet there's still no HTTPS. Even on other message boards that they have done (AVSForum, watchuseek, etc).

Stay safe.


----------



## juanitox

I love OCN and I spend my spare time at work mostly reading news and posts here... and to be honest I don't like the change at all. I would really love a way to see the news in the home again, also I had set up another column for reading the information about deals. It was really nice to see what you want to read in the home. Now I can't see me finding stuff


----------



## Setzer

As with many other websites these days, they're trying to "modernize" the layout, and completely miss the mark on what's good design and usable.
I think previous posts said it better, but in short: It's awful.


----------



## Master Chicken

Can I pay OCN $20 a year or something to get a version not this burdened by ads and thus ... quicker to render and quicker to reach a settled state where I can begin reading and clicking?


----------



## schuck6566

*I HAVE to ask...*



Overclock_Admin said:


> *UPDATE - We will post more details as progress is made.
> 
> - QuickReply Box should be open by default
> - Active Topics Sidebar should have global toggle in User CP very soon
> - We will work on homepage formatting and add news or other sections
> - Working on a dark skin, will have proof in 24 hours
> - Working on password auto log out issues
> - Working on restoring images and badges
> 
> Also logging other issues and making some progress. Hang in there guys we will get the bugs squashed.
> 
> Jeff M*


Ummm,Are you guys also working on the random multiple post and odd ball times on edits? (Doesn't help my confidence in VerticalScope if they're posting from equipment that's running in 2014...)


----------



## Memmento Mori

Just short:


Important:

- missing since the beginning a DARK layout of the website.... ( in the account settings let us choose white/black layout including the mobile version as it will not disturb anyone in the dark)

- advertisement - is it possible to keep it strictly on the topic? (compute related... no shoes, viral links, love has no labels and similar bulls...)

- missing the "news" box on the homepage sliding news on OCN, new reviews, new products it was informative with 1 look ...

Edit:

- missing the pc biulds from the signatures of users (was also nice to see what other ppl mixed up & in which way)

- missing also the box with the users list on the same topic (you could see how many ppl are reading the same stuff like you at the same time, it was like "members on this thread")

- and yes would also pay to have it without advertisement boxes....... 

- let us vote if we want the new version or old version of the site....


Less Important:

- missing the emoticons from the old version... common no axsmiley? 

- text editor options like bolt ect. ect.


----------



## Avant Garde

This will end up bad for ocn


----------



## Torvi

gonX said:


> The separate news feed was something we had specifically designed both on pre-Huddler (vB 3) and during Huddler. It'll probably come back in due time, but I assume it will be on the bottom of the priority list.


sounds ok to me, though i wished for it to come back faster, it was literally the only reason i decided to make account here and be somewhat active, now it's gone and im sad.


----------



## hollywood406

TwoCables said:


> OMG you guys. Give it some time! Good grief. I thought we were better than this. Have some faith! Be patient. You guys are acting as though the launch is 100% complete. They still have a *MOUNTAIN* of work ahead of them - which is completely normal for this.


They asked for feedback....... they got it. Notwithstanding the broke things (too many to list), which are understandable on a new launch, I believe the consensus is correct that the site has changed vastly and not for the better. A new design/platform/ownership would have gone over better if they'd have kept all the things that made OCN a great site.

I'll stick around, of course, to see how it pans out in the long run but that homepage is......wow, just wow


----------



## harrysun

Where are my pictures attached and embedded to my posts?

Also saved links do not work anymore e.g. http://www.overclock.net/forum/amd-motherboards/1624603-rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread-2570.html#post_26283157. So all references are gone :-(


----------



## Blaze0303

Another vote for news on the homepage.


----------



## jprovido

my phone just got spammed by overclock.net emails. how do I turn this off? smh


----------



## toolmaker03

ryan92084 said:


> ublock blocks them all with no impact to the site function as far as I can tell


ok, so the extra ads are for income, is the site paid for the ad just being there or is the site paid for how many view the ad?

if it is a pay per view than the site will not make more for this new setup, because ublock can block all of them.

if it is a pay for being there, this only benefits the people getting paid for the ads being there, again because ublock can block all of it.

so the end result is that someone made money for this change, and we all lose out, because now there is a real risk of site security failure. this is what our personal information is worth to them.


----------



## CptAsian

Overclock_Admin said:


> *UPDATE:
> 
> How to Toggle Sidebar or Active Topics:
> http://www.overclock.net/forum/foru...ggle-side-bar-active-topics.html#post26577065
> 
> Jeff M*


Probably not where that option should be, to be honest, thanks nonetheless!
(It makes more sense to have it under the "Edit Options" menu under Settings & Options, since it's a general forum setting rather than one that's directly relating to your profile.)

EDIT: Unrelated to the quoted post, but something that I haven't seen anyone else mention. Really minor thing, but the hover text over the little arrow to navigate to the previous page in a thread is broken. It flickers, and the button's functionality is inconsistent. The "next page" button works just fine though, oddly.


----------



## ryan92084

jprovido said:


> my phone just got spammed by overclock.net emails. how do I turn this off? smh


Instructions to turn off email http://www.overclock.net/forum/over...-platform-feedback-thread-8.html#post26572225


----------



## PharmingInStyle

Was the Recently Active section on the old homepage about the same as the New Posts category in the new site? Anyway New Posts seems to work for me well enough for recent user input/posts. And maybe there was always a new posts section and I didn't notice it. I guess the new home page with most popular is like recently active on the old site?


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Do a Google search for some of those. The cloudfront.net is usually referred to as a virus, but it's a favorite server of the VerticalScope team. That's right, they serve malware. Directly to the users.



latelesley said:


> Here's a list of domains my machine tries to connect to, on this page.
> 
> overclock.net
> 2mdn.net
> adform.net
> adnxs.com
> adsrvr.org
> adtechus.com
> agkn.com
> amazon-adsystem.com
> appier.net
> avocet.io
> bidtheatre.com
> bluekai.com
> casalemedia.com
> clickfuse.com
> cloudflare.com
> cpx.to
> crwdcntrl.net
> d1r55yzuc1b1bw.cloudfront.net
> demdex.net
> doubleclick.net
> dz2fz0bgyq9tn.cloudfront.net
> exelator.com
> exponential.com
> extend.tv
> facebook.com
> facebook.net
> fbcdn.net
> fonts.googleapis.com
> google-analytics.com
> google.co.uk
> google.com
> googlesyndication.com
> googletagservices.com
> gstatic.com
> gwallet.com
> lijit.com
> mookie1.com
> newrelic.com
> nr-data.net
> pfrm.co
> pictela.net
> rubiconproject.com
> rundsp.com
> scorecardresearch.com
> skype.com
> tapad.com
> tidaltv.com
> tribalfusion.com
> twitter.com
> verticalscope.com
> viglink.com
> vindicosuite.com
> visualdna.com
> www.googleapis.com
> 
> All these are required for a forum system??
> 
> Give us all a break.


----------



## Jbravo33

jprovido said:


> my phone just got spammed by overclock.net emails. how do I turn this off? smh


lol this is awful. i just went thru the same. you have to check off all subscriptions then at the bottom check no notification. honestly im out i'll check back in a month or so. better off getting my news and commenting on WCCF. i came to OCN everyday for about 13-14 months faithfully. but im not doing this. this is when i log out and just read as guest if anything. i understand the transition.


----------



## LostParticle

Overclock_Admin said:


> *UPDATE:
> 
> How to Toggle Sidebar or Active Topics:
> http://www.overclock.net/forum/foru...ggle-side-bar-active-topics.html#post26577065
> 
> Jeff M*


Thank you, works good for me :thumb:


----------



## *AcidBath*

Well crud...there goes the neighborhood. The price of progress, I guess. Too bad OCN has become yet another site (all which I loath to use) where in order to get to something of value you have to constantly fight your browser, since it's being add-spammed about every other second you're connected.


----------



## Nizzen

GnarlyCharlie said:


> Do a Google search for some of those. The cloudfront.net is usually referred to as a virus, but it's a favorite server of the VerticalScope team. That's right, they serve malware. Directly to the users.



The forums is now filled with "virus spam commercials" . The forums is now worse than any Pr0n sites on the internet! 

Please save us from this!


----------



## alltoasters

There is so much more Javascript on this site its crazy, and the old site was bad enough for that. I've got it all blocked except for the root site and ajax. I can navigate the site just fine without needing facebook, cwrdcontrol, google analytics, newrelic, twitter, scorecardresearch, cpx.to and vglink all running code on my pc.

Tell you what though, with it all blocked it feels slightly quicker than the old site did so far.



keikei said:


> Not sure if it helped, but I quickly changed my password as soon as members mentioned no HTTPS. Last thing I need is for someone to hijack my account... I :wubsmiley OCN.


I know they were supposed to have had added it a couple of years ago and it was there for a short while but pretty quickly it went back to HTTP only, no matter how I tried to force a HTTPS connection.

During the brief window when https worked, I think it wasn't mandatory and you could still force a regular http login.


----------



## Wishmaker

Can we please go back to OCN and not become Big Brother?


----------



## gonX

Master Chicken said:


> Can I pay OCN $20 a year or something to get a version not this burdened by ads and thus ... quicker to render and quicker to reach a settled state where I can begin reading and clicking?


We already have Overclocked accounts. The forum functionality of these are still to be implemented on the new site, but one of the major selling points is avoiding ads.



Memmento Mori said:


> - missing since the beginning a DARK layout of the website.... ( in the account settings let us choose white/black layout including the mobile version as it will not disturb anyone in the dark)


A dark layout has been promised with screenshots within the next 24 hours.



Memmento Mori said:


> - let us vote if we want the new version or old version of the site....


Not possible as it is a complete platform change. It wasn't just updating the version of our forum software.



Memmento Mori said:


> Less Important:
> 
> - missing the emoticons from the old version... common no axsmiley?


These will hopefully come back as they have been with the site since its beginning.



harrysun said:


> Where are my pictures attached and embedded to my posts?
> 
> Also saved links do not work anymore e.g. http://www.overclock.net/forum/amd-motherboards/1624603-rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread-2570.html#post_26283157. So all references are gone :-(


Embedded pictures should already be working. We are aware of attachments not showing up in some cases.



GnarlyCharlie said:


> Do a Google search for some of those. The cloudfront.net is usually referred to as a virus, but it's a favorite server of the VerticalScope team. That's right, they serve malware. Directly to the users.


Cloudfront is Amazon's CDN (Content Delivery Network). Since everyone is "free" to use these, anything can be hosted on them. It's NOT guaranteed malware.



*AcidBath* said:


> Well crud...there goes the neighborhood. The price of progress, I guess. Too bad OCN has become yet another site (all which I loath to use) where in order to get to something of value you have to constantly fight your browser, since it's being add-spammed about every other second you're connected.


If you are getting visually intrusive ads please let us know.



alltoasters said:


> There is so much more Javascript on this site its crazy, and the old site was bad enough for that. I've got it all blocked except for the root site and ajax. I can navigate the site just fine without needing facebook, cwrdcontrol, google analytics, newrelic, twitter, scorecardresearch, cpx.to and vglink all running code on my pc.
> 
> Tell you what though, with it all blocked it feels slightly quicker than the old site did so far.
> 
> 
> 
> I know they were supposed to have had added it a couple of years ago and it was there for a short while but pretty quickly it went back to HTTP only, no matter how I tried to force a HTTPS connection.
> 
> During the brief window when https worked, I think it wasn't mandatory and you could still force a regular http login.


NewRelic is used to gauge user performance and Javascript errors. Disabling this will make it harder for the developers to debug issues.
We never had full HTTPS on Huddler, we only implemented it for the login screen because browsers would scream at users otherwise.


----------



## DerComissar

TheWizardMan said:


> I'm getting an email everytime someone responds to a thread I've subscribed to and I can't figure out how to turn this crap off.


Yeah, same here.
In the previous forum we were able to disable that by unchecking the send email notifications.
It's currently broken, no way to disable that in the user cp options.
Why these former settings are not re-enabled yet is beyond me.


----------



## Megaman_90

Not really a fan myself. The front page is smoother looking but not near as easy to navigate.

I used to post purely on the recent topics. Now I'm kinda lost.


----------



## Artah

Anyone else not able to open posts on the Market place after the upgrade? Yes please add an option to pay to opt out of ads so we don't get nuked with adds that cause the browser to crash or hang.


----------



## ihatelolcats

test post


----------



## xioros

Wishmaker said:


> Can we please go back to OCN and not become Big Brother?


I doubt they actually care about what we have to say - or at least to the extend that they're willing to save the community. All those trackers generate income. After all, we're the product. 

Unless they roll back the changes to this horrid new platform, they've probably killed this community - although most users will likely migrate somewhere else. I doubt they'll let us make a thread that sounds something like: "OCN is dead, we're moving here: "


----------



## ihatelolcats

how do i access rig builder?


----------



## EniGma1987

ryan92084 said:


> Still there, you can go to the top and tools>quick links>subscribed threads or click your avatar in the top right and choose subscriptions.


No, that isnt the same thing. I already checked that when looking for the feature I used most here.

And when replying to this thread there is nothing anywhere on my profile of any recent activity where I can easily get back to this thrtead and especially at the point of the last post I had read like we used to be able to do. A post here also doesnt subscribe me to the thread or anything to put it in the feature area that you are talking about.



Also missing are in notification emails about a post quote there is no longer a button to take you to the post. Took way too long to find your post here to reply to.


Also the notification area in the top right when you click the profile picture thing does not take you to notifications at all and there is no link on the left side of the page you are taken to to find your notifications.


And at the bottom of my post it shows "Last edited by Pres2play; 08-14-2014 at 08:44 PM." when this is a new post, it wasnt edited by that person, and the time is way off anyway.






The forum should be reverted back to the older, working one. A thread should be made so that users can go to the new site that is under testing, and proper testing should be done before re-migrating to this new one. Once things actually work right.


----------



## CptAsian

ihatelolcats said:


> how do i access rig builder?


There's a Rigbuilder button on the top navbar, but it's currently hilariously broken for me.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Another issue I noticed, totally unrelated and I think not mentioned by anyone else. The links under some of the subforums don't actually exist and were probably defaults, but I'm just bringing them to attention.

There are more than just the three I circled, but those are the ones I could fit on my screen.

Also, how do we get images to post fullsize rather than just as an attachment with a thumbnail? It also appears that the auto-generated bar going across the post doesn't work anymore.


----------



## jprovido

can someone quote this message. I want to make sure I fixed the issue. this is so annoying I keep getting emails even after disabling everything


----------



## Ganf

They don't. They didn't buy OCN for generating new content. OCN pops up #1 in google for the vast majority of searches about overclocking computers with threads that can date back a decade or more. They're gunning for the ad revenue from google search clicks and nothing else.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Subscriptions and Notifications are definitely broken, no real way to tell which are the threads for the notification and Subscriptions don't list from newest post etc.


----------



## ryan92084

EniGma1987 said:


> No, that isnt the same thing. I already checked that when looking for the feature I used most here.
> 
> And when replying to this thread there is nothing anywhere on my profile of any recent activity where I can easily get back to this thrtead and especially at the point of the last post I had read like we used to be able to do. A post here also doesnt subscribe me to the thread or anything to put it in the feature area that you are talking about.
> 
> 
> 
> Also missing are in notification emails about a post quote there is no longer a button to take you to the post. Took way too long to find your post here to reply to.
> 
> 
> Also the notification area in the top right when you click the profile picture thing does not take you to notifications at all and there is no link on the left side of the page you are taken to to find your notifications.
> 
> 
> And at the bottom of my post it shows "Last edited by Pres2play; 08-14-2014 at 08:44 PM." when this is a new post, it wasnt edited by that person, and the time is way off anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The forum should be reverted back to the older, working one. A thread should be made so that users can go to the new site that is under testing, and proper testing should be done before re-migrating to this new one. Once things actually work right.


Sorry if I misunderstood what you were looking for, I'm unsure what page you are referring to if that doesn't do it for you. My posting in a thread does site only auto subscribe me and does contain a button to jump to the first unread post of subscribed threads

My notification email for you quoting me did contain a link to take me directly to your post as well as a link to all previous times I was quoted

The notification page is indeed currently broken in that it only shows you subscription activity and recent warnings but is missing whatever else it is trying to indicate with the number.

The edited by thing is an issue that is being worked on and happens all over the forum.


----------



## Overclock_Admin

iamwardicus said:


> To the admins/mods
> 
> Might I suggest setting up a single thread / post with a list of issues & their status? Sticky it to the first item on the main page feed as well as link it in the first post of this thread?
> 
> This way there's a single conglomerate place with the most common issues for us to see what's being worked on, as well as what suggestions are being taken into account as high priority / moderate priority / low priority?


I have been working on this and will be posting by EOD to keep you guys in the loop.

Jeff M


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Nizzen said:


> The forums is now filled with "virus spam commercials" . The forums is now worse than any Pr0n sites on the internet!
> 
> Please save us from this!


I've been assured by the site admins that these ads are actually just Amazon's cloud service, no need for alarm.


----------



## keikei

jprovido said:


> can someone quote this message. I want to make sure I fixed the issue. this is so annoying I keep getting emails even after disabling everything


I've yet to check my email. I'm sure there's a ton of notifications...


----------



## Sin0822

I only see tons of ads when I am logged out, when i am logged in I don't see any ads.


----------



## ryan92084

DarthBaggins said:


> Subscriptions and Notifications are definitely broken, no real way to tell which are the threads for the notification and Subscriptions don't list from newest post etc.


With the exception of subscriptions initially being several days behind on my last unread post (fixed after marking forums read) and the people who had email notifications turned on for everything the subscription page works identically for me as before.


keikei said:


> I've yet to check my email. I'm sure there's a ton of notifications...


I don't know how the option got corrupted for some but it definitely isn't the default for everyone.


----------



## LightningManGTS

GnarlyCharlie said:


> I've been assured by the site admins that these ads are actually just Amazon's cloud service, no need for alarm.


and your telling us and not jeff directly because....? and were not going back to the way ads initially were because...?


----------



## DarthBaggins

Overclock_Admin said:


> I'm not seeing the same conflict with you that I did with others, your permissions look correct even in the subcategories. Is it all of them or one specifically?



So far all of them:




ryan92084 said:


> With the exception of subscriptions initially being several days behind on my last unread post (fixed after marking forums read) and the people who had email notifications turned on for everything the subscription page works identically for me as before.
> 
> I don't know how the option got corrupted for some but it definitely isn't the default for everyone.


I don't have E-Mail notifications, when I click on the notifications link in the drop down menu it sends me to my subscriptions. On the previous version of OCN it would also re-order my subscriptions to newest post etc so I wouldn't have to scroll down or check another page.


----------



## Overclock_Admin

tpi2007 said:


> Could somebody from Staff tell us if the front page layout is coming back? It's a strangely absent subject from all the Staff posts I've read.
> 
> Also, will the forum allow for picture uploads for posts? I switched from the basic editor to the middle ground one and the Insert Image button only shows a box for us to type a URL. Are we going back to having to host pictures elsewhere?
> 
> What about the embed video button?


Yes wi will touch up the front page and add News/Articles and some formatting.

Yeah, You can attach images and use Drag and Drop, as well as hosted images.






Jeff M


----------



## LightningManGTS

Sin0822 said:


> I only see tons of ads when I am logged out, when i am logged in I don't see any ads.


you know what, your right actually. just toggled off to verify. I won't unlog to see the other stuff however. still not correctly targeted however and they're doing that dumb interactive moving nonsense that compared to how flat the rest of the design is ends up being rather intrusive


----------



## drazah

Really miss the News sections on front page


----------



## Overclock_Admin

mejobloggs said:


> Can we get forum 'summaries' back? (not sure what to call it, so I'll explain).
> 
> Previously I'd only ever visit one link:
> http://www.overclock.net/forum/industry-news/
> 
> And it would show new posts from all 'sub forums' (e.g Hardware, Software). It was great.
> 
> Now I have to individually go into each 'sub forum' to see new posts.
> 
> Basically, now I've lost my 'one stop shop' for all new interesting Industry News


How did this look, did it show the first few lines of each post or what was the layout like?

Jeff M


----------



## Overclock_Admin

Laithan said:


> Yes agree
> 
> Admins please make it expand by default if possible


Done...

Jeff M


----------



## gonX

GnarlyCharlie said:


> I've been assured by the site admins that these ads are actually just Amazon's cloud service, no need for alarm.





LightningManGTS said:


> and your telling us and not jeff directly because....? and were not going back to the way ads initially were because...?


Easy now, I was actually just debunking that CloudFront is a malware host, which it isn't really.
You can also check our new privacy policy which essentially dictates that we're not any off worse than before.

If you have any concrete issues with how ads are working right now, please post them in the thread.



Overclock_Admin said:


> How did this look, did it show the first few lines of each post or what was the layout like?
> 
> Jeff M


I'm pretty sure it was just a list of threads like if you were to browse any of the subforums, but as I didn't really use the feature you'll have to wait for another user to chip in on the subject.


----------



## DarthBaggins

The Ads are the reason why I original paid for a membership for OCN, once I logged in on the updated site I have yet to see any Ads (Have them turned off w/ my membership privileges)


----------



## TheJack

Not sure if this has been mentioned yet, as I don't have time to read every page in this thread, but:

1. Switching between mobile and desktop viewing while on a desktop doesn't actually switch back to desktop mode. It looks like a combination of mobile and desktop for the home page. 
2. The setting icon (3 horizontal lines) on the upper right corner brings up a menu on the left side of the page. It's not very convenient to have to mouse all the way over to the upper left hand corner when the original action was on the opposite side of the screen.

Not a huge fan of the new layout in general, but I'm willing to give it some time to adjust and adapt. 

Best of luck in trying to please everyone...no, seriously.


----------



## Overclock_Admin

SuperZan said:


> Everything is weird and I don't know where I am and I'm scared. I'll have to process this for a bit before I can articulate constructive criticism.












Relax, we are working on fixes and reported issues.

Jeff M


----------



## Sanmayce

*Suggestion*



Bitemarks and bloodstains said:


> Likes will be replaced with Rep as before and I'm sure we will be able to turn off a lot of the social media style features.


A suggestion, please consider 'helper' (or of that sort) member contribution stat, 'reps/likes' serve entirely different purposes, not that 'likes' are a bad addition to such a techie (as opposed to social media sites) forum, just 'likes' is too weak, how do you appreciate/acknowledge your top members helping out with advises/hints/solutions/favors/testing? You see, reputation trumps likeability, HELPING OTHERS trumps both! 

Oh, emoticons are nice, adding more versatile ones of that style is needed.


----------



## ryan92084

DarthBaggins said:


> I don't have E-Mail notifications, when I click on the notifications link in the drop down menu it sends me to my subscriptions. On the previous version of OCN it would also re-order my subscriptions to newest post etc so I wouldn't have to scroll down or check another page.


Right, they are getting ordered in exactly the same was as the old site for me. Most recent "last post" is at the top. You can sort them by thread name, thread starter, last post, or notification type by clicking the appropriate header. I didn't have to change this but it may have gone wonky for you?

edit: the sorting options are in the subscription page not the notification page.


----------



## DarthBaggins

From my settings it has, but I'm sure if given the time needed it will correct as the site gets tweaked and repaired.


----------



## Mirotvorez113

For some reason I can no longer access marketplace sections. Can someone explain whats going on? Also I do not understand why the layout had to change, everything was perfectly fine before imo.


----------



## Overclock_Admin

nvidiaftw12 said:


> Right? I mean yes site migration is hard, but HowHardCanItBe to make a proper PM system.


Updated PM's to Max limits...






Jeff M


----------



## emeianoite

Ummmm why do I have no rights to check BST?


----------



## ixsis

Still cant access the Power Supplies, Builds and Case Mods or the entire Cooling board due to permissions errors. Could be more, I just stopped looking.


----------



## axipher

ixsis said:


> Still cant access the Power Supplies, Builds and Case Mods or the entire Cooling board due to permissions errors. Could be more, I just stopped looking.


If it makes you feel better, I can't access the Staff portion of the forum... And can't edit threads in my own section as an editor...


----------



## LostParticle

@Overclock_Admin , do you have an ETA regarding the defaulting in Mobile layout [that I'm facing] each time I am at the Home page? I'm on a desktop.

Also, mentioning does not work.

Thanks.


----------



## gonX

ixsis said:


> Still cant access the Power Supplies, Builds and Case Mods or the entire Cooling board due to permissions errors. Could be more, I just stopped looking.


Can confirm I also have issues accessing these sections. I've noticed in every case that forums aren't accessible due to permission errors we can still access individual posts.


----------



## chris89

*Can you make it to so all messages are visible in messages & not collapsed? Because I had pictures I sent I like to recite like hex offset locations for bios modding etc... now its all missing making it very difficult to help people now.*


----------



## BoMbY

GnarlyCharlie said:


> Do a Google search for some of those. The cloudfront.net is usually referred to as a virus, but it's a favorite server of the VerticalScope team. That's right, they serve malware. Directly to the users.


Cloudfront is the Amazon CDN: https://aws.amazon.com/cloudfront/

But loading all this crap from dozens of pages really isn't good practice, and it definitely doesn't increase the security, or privacy, of the users.


----------



## Deathscythes

Hello,

Here are some of my remarks :

- The browser cache is not automaticly cleared. Which prevents the site from loading the new stylesheets. So the first time you come here after the update, OCN is completely broken.
- The header menu buttons must be revised. There hover effect lets you think that you can click all over it. but you can't. You need to click on the TEXT. This is really annoying. the event listener should be on the whole button.
- The dropdown menu in the header are REALLY annoying. You have to click on a header menu button ( well, its text) to dismiss it. The menu should be dismissed when you click elsewhere on the document.

The 2 last ones being extremely recurrent and probably fixable very quickly they should be dealt with asap.

That's all i have for now as all i did was going on the home page then I logged in to post here


----------



## gonX

Guys, please keep the feedback to actual constructive feedback. The last thing we need after a less than pleasant migration is users spamming the feedback thread.


----------



## Boomer1990

So after reading all 100 pages, there has been about 4 people who like the change. And as I said earlier we have already had numerous long standing members who are extremely helpful that are thinking about not coming back. Please work overtime to fix these issues, especially the security problems. 

How long have you admins been working on the new site before hitting the live button and why did you not do beta testing with some of our old members who have a lot of rep to see what they thought about it? Speaking of rep, where are the flames on members who had tons of rep and are they coming back?

Regarding the Dark Theme TFL Replica made this and it works nicely for those who do not want to wait. http://www.overclock.net/forum/web-coding/1647521-ocn-dusk-vbulletin-wip.html


----------



## TheCautiousOne

I hope the pics and rep comes back. Do we still have flames? 

TCO


----------



## dracotonisamond

you probably should make your root forums page the default landing page for overclock.net
the current one isnt very useful.

change for the sake of change is never a good plan.
these things should have been resolved in beta before migration.


----------



## gene-z

The more I use it, the more stuff I see missing. How could you remove all photos from threads that were hosted on OCN? The forum is filled with missing informational posts that use images. What a nightmare. What benefit is their to this new design when you gutted a ton of stuff? I haven't seen one new thing that I find useful, but I notice a ton of stuff gone that was very useful. What a waste of time.

The forum before was already a lot better than what most forums offer. That's probably why it got so big. You didn't have to change anything, it was perfect how it was. Now it's filled with this facebook "like" garbage. Now you have a bad forum design and an angry userbase.


----------



## Overclock_Admin

Punch List of Updates:

http://www.overclock.net/forum/over...ch-list-bugs-errors-request.html#post26579201

Jeff M


----------



## ku4eto

OH GOD DAMN IT. I SET THE Default Thread Subscription Mode TO NO EMAIL NOTIFICATION, AND MY MAIL GOT FLOODED BY 30 EMAILS. ITS EXACTLY THE OPPOSITE OF WHAT I WANTED. AND WHY ARE ALL THREADS WITH AUTOMATIC THREAD SUBSCRIPTION WITH EMAIL NOTIFICATION. 


This is insane, it literally flooded my email box with 30 emails for ~6 hours, and after the 10th, they all started going into the Spam folder.

Oh, and all old subscribed threads are by default with EMAIL NOTIFICATION. And i have to go over 800 threads to change that manually (over dozen pages of 50).

Please, go back to Huddler, this is not user friendly at all. I had my reservations when we went to Huddler, but everything was just a bit different. This is totally brand new, and it sucks harder than a vacuum cleaner on a WS Teleshop advertisement.

And another thing : while in thread, we do not get the old notification on bottom right, if there is a new comment and we havent refreshed the page.


----------



## gonX

New page, new reminder. Keep the feedback concrete - no "site is dead bye guys" posts.


----------



## ku4eto

Another thing, user Avatars are shown in full size, it doesnt get cropped out to the old squares.


----------



## blode

not sure how to phrase this feedback
http://www.overclock.net/forum/members/[username].html (e.g. http://www.overclock.net/forum/members/gonx.html)
^ is this a joke or are we really adopting geocities convention


----------



## SoloCamo

Not much to say that hasn't been said already but this is just ridiculously bad. I understand that any migration has growing pains but this is definitely a situation where the launch deadline needed to be pushed back. The site is gutted right now and unless I'm missing something here has there been any benefits to this change? What makes this change draw people in? As far as I can tell the site now just looks like anything else out there with social media looks thrown in your face. Not exactly the community that would be happy with that route.


----------



## gonX

New page, new reminder. Keep the feedback concrete - no "site is dead bye guys" posts.


----------



## Xyxox

Can't read beyond 1000 posts, so this likely won't be read.


----------



## Boomer1990

Overclock_Admin said:


> Punch List of Updates:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/forum/over...ch-list-bugs-errors-request.html#post26579201
> 
> Jeff M


On that list I have a question. "- Rep to restored and remove “likes” - will review" You saying "will review" makes it sound like there is a chance that it won't be changed back and that is a no no. This site is not facebook. Rep was a helpful indicator to new members which members are helpful, and then from there they could pm them. Likes mean nothing. Another thing to add to the list is please have "likes" hidden, with it showing it is too easy for people to form camps when people are debating and then stuff can get out of hand in those debates, because said posters "liked" the other persons post and not theirs. Again this is not Facebook, this is OCN and the "likes" and awful "ads" do nothing but diminish this sites professional reputation.


----------



## Tribalinius

First of all, congratulations on the migration. It's always a pain in the *** to migrate something from an EOL platform to a new one when you don't really have a choice and expect a square to fit inside a small triangle so, it's good to see that the forum carried most of its stuff to the new platform.

Now, I don't use a lot of forums and I mostly lurk around but the interface as it is is not really convenient. I liked the way the default page was loading with recent activities on one side and the news on the other side. It felt natural. I hope you guys are going to make the proper adjustment.


----------



## LostParticle

Overclock_Admin said:


> Punch List of Updates:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/forum/over...ch-list-bugs-errors-request.html#post26579201
> 
> Jeff M


I don't know / cannot tell, IF my log-in issue is listed in that [closed] thread so I am going to show it to you. It is shown in the *tiny* attachment at the end of my post because I cannot place the screenshot inside my post, like I used to. So, the screenshot shows that whereas my password is already pre-filled, I have to click inside the Username area of the box, then my Username appears as shown, I click again and it is filled. Then I log in. Meanwhile my browser alerts me about insecure login...............


----------



## Xyxox

Xyxox said:


> Can't read beyond 1000 posts, so this likely won't be read.


Workaround: I posted a quick reply and can now access beyond page 100.


----------



## SoloCamo

Boomer1990 said:


> On that list I have a question. "- Rep to restored and remove “likes” - will review" You saying "will review" makes it sound like there is a chance that it won't be changed back and that is a no no. This site is not facebook. Rep was a helpful indicator to new members which members are helpful, and then from there they could pm them. Likes mean nothing. Another thing to add to the list is please have "likes" hidden, with it showing it is too easy for people to form camps when people are debating and then stuff can get out of hand in those debates, because said posters "liked" the other persons post and not theirs. Again this is not Facebook, this is OCN and the "likes" and awful "ads" do nothing but diminish this sites professional reputation.


This cannot be stressed enough.


----------



## Mack42

Well, the old layout/style/scaling/font/etc was very good. Everything is now streched out. I am not sure I see anything I like with this new format. I've seen way better forum implementations than this one. Hopefully the style can evolve into something much more clean. Not sure what else to say.


----------



## Jpmboy

Good to see that imported Google sheets and display is still working for the bench threads I manage. Will there be the ability to post with pictures in-line or are we stuck with pictures as attachments only. We had both options with the previous format.


----------



## mega_option101

When I click on "Overclock.net Related News and Information", I get this error:

This page isn’t working
www.overclock.net redirected you too many times.
Try clearing your cookies.
ERR_TOO_MANY_REDIRECTS


----------



## gonX

Xyxox said:


> Workaround: I posted a quick reply and can now access beyond page 100.


Thanks for that report. I've noticed this happening in other threads too. I think the issue stems from a redirect being cached. I couldn't access this page either until I set my posts per page to 100, which caused the URL to change.
Next time someone gets this problem, can they confirm that the issue is fixed by adding ?testparameter=test or &testparameter=test to their URL?



Alastair said:


> You can't give constructive feedback about a turd. You can sprinkle as much gold onto a turd as you want. Doesn't stop it from being a turd. Go back to what it was or deal with the spam. Because the ENTIRE user base of OCN is pissed with the move. You want constructive feedback? Here it is.
> 
> Go back to how it was. Simple as that.


As has been mentioned many times in this thread this was a platform migration which is no simple task. Reverting is not a possibility since Huddler doesn't exist.


----------



## wirefox

I had a rant about all the ads (see below) ... but realized I was logged out and they go away once logged in ... (whew)... 

I like it. though if you more new members, you might want to note somewhere there are less ads when you become a member. (Just sayin)

rant... 

....It's a business, I get it... but how many more ads can you cram down our throats... I'm okay with ads... nothing is free.... but try to find a good ad rep that can show relevant ads at least or a better SSP. I don't care about china date, nor walgreens beauty ads... but the awful clickbait.. prior to the reply box... shame shame shame... and a big sigh.. put it at the bottom banner position ....


----------



## PureBlackFire

hurricane28 said:


> I wish they changed it back like it was before... This is indeed a huge step backwards.
> 
> This looks really really messy..


gotta agree. this looks like gamefaqs, stuck in 2004 or something. if this site can be reverted PLEASE DO IT!!!!


----------



## Zer0CoolX

Noticed some issues

* Back a back button blinks when moused over and cannot be clicked.
* Search doesnt work just about any place. I had trouble finding my post in this thread. Tried clicking subscribed thread and brought me to first post/OP instead of last post I saw. Tried from my profile selecting my threads...got message about no search index. Tried searching thread by my username, same error page.
* Some others have mentioned the ads. I dont notice them because now a days an adblocker is a must. Add something to your site to force people to turn off adblocking and I wont be returning.
* I noticed the likes received (in place of rep) doesnt have any of the comments those people left when it was rep, which gave context as to what they were giving rep for. As someone mentioned "this is not Facebook", I dont care if someone "liked" something I posted. I (and others) care about why they gave me rep as its a sign of how helpful I am or others are to the community.

I do like that the layout takes up more screen real-estate. This isnt the 90's, I shouldnt be forced to use portion of my screen to view the site on. Empty space on the sides is exactly that and it no longer serves a purpose when sites should be able to dynamically adjust to the screen.

I also felt the old site was a bit "busy". just too much going on around the screen. I come here for content and communication. Anything thats not real, viable content or communication with other members is generally just in the way. This layout is a bit cleaner, at least for now.

The site currently feels a bit rushed. I know its not easy especially going to a new platform. Its expected that some features wont transfer over or will not work the same. However to not have basic functionality working is not good. Not having fleshed out a welcoming, professional looking home/landing page is not a good sign. Not having https and taking security of the users seriously is a big concern.


----------



## TheReciever

There just going to do what ever the hell they want with the forum and once again leave it to the users to troubleshoot and fix it.

Im done with this forum, Ill just assume its under construction and take a look in 6 months. As far as I am concerned this isnt even OCN anymore. You were an important medium for me when you actually cared about your own community but ever since Admin left its just been getting worse and worse. No MOTM contests, LAN meetups died, switching to Discord (which collects user info), Folding is all but dead thanks to crypto, no actual benefits of an overclocked account. Ublock still blocks ads even with them disabled. There is plenty more but I am more than certain that this is me just venting and will absolutely fall on deaf ears.

But hey, you can embed Youtube links now, give me a ------- break.

Y'all can find me over on NotebookReview from now on. 

Deuces


----------



## Overclock_Admin

Boomer1990 said:


> On that list I have a question. "- Rep to restored and remove “likes” - will review" You saying "will review" makes it sound like there is a chance that it won't be changed back and that is a no no. This site is not facebook. Rep was a helpful indicator to new members which members are helpful, and then from there they could pm them. Likes mean nothing. Another thing to add to the list is please have "likes" hidden, with it showing it is too easy for people to form camps when people are debating and then stuff can get out of hand in those debates, because said posters "liked" the other persons post and not theirs. Again this is not Facebook, this is OCN and the "likes" and awful "ads" do nothing but diminish this sites professional reputation.


We are updating them back, Will Review means not started yet.

Jeff M


----------



## Lutfij

I'm the curator for the Compact Splash Brotherhood thread and all the images there are all wonky. Good job OCN, you guys literally broke what was functional and you've made the layout more horrendous than it was.


----------



## Boomer1990

Getting a strange bug, when on the mobile version and I click on this thread I get sent to desktop versions homepage, and if I click to go to page 100 or 101 I also get sent back to the homepage. I was only able to get back into this thread by going to my subscriptions and clicking on last page. This just started in the past 5 mins, I will try clearing my cache and trying again.


----------



## Tcoppock

Honestly I'm not a fan of this change....


----------



## Boomer1990

Boomer1990 said:


> Getting a strange bug, when on the mobile version and I click on this thread I get sent to desktop versions homepage, and if I click to go to page 100 or 101 I also get sent back to the homepage. I was only able to get back into this thread by going to my subscriptions and clicking on last page. This just started in the past 5 mins, I will try clearing my cache and trying again.


Quoting myself here, the problem seems to be fixed after I cleared my cache.


----------



## philhalo66

Whenever i try to go to cooling products in the For Sale/Wanted section it tells me this

"philhalo66, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:

Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative features or some other privileged system?
If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation."


----------



## KCDC

Apparently my join date reset from Jan 2015 to Jan 2017. Guess I just joined! Happy to be here!


----------



## GRABibus

I don't like this change...


----------



## gonX

TheReciever said:


> There just going to do what ever the hell they want with the forum and once again leave it to the users to troubleshoot and fix it.
> 
> Im done with this forum, Ill just assume its under construction and take a look in 6 months. As far as I am concerned this isnt even OCN anymore. You were an important medium for me when you actually cared about your own community but ever since Admin left its just been getting worse and worse. No MOTM contests, LAN meetups died, switching to Discord (which collects user info), Folding is all but dead thanks to crypto, no actual benefits of an overclocked account. Ublock still blocks ads even with them disabled. There is plenty more but I am more than certain that this is me just venting and will absolutely fall on deaf ears.
> 
> But hey, you can embed Youtube links now, give me a ------- break.
> 
> Y'all can find me over on NotebookReview from now on.
> 
> Deuces


Both the VS devs and OCN staff has been working overtime to get things as close to before as possible. Please be patient while we get things back on track.
We have transferred to a completely new platform which would be silly at best to expect no issues. Could it have been tested better prior to release? Arguably. Are we in the situation that the site is live and actively (and provably) improving? Definitely.

We're already 36 hours into release, and we already have a list of at least 10 things that VS has done for us already. I can also confirm that the black text managers on the site (Enterprise and Chipp) has been online for the last 10 hours responding to internal staff queries very promptly.

If you want to talk more about the other stuff you mentioned (especially Discord) please PM me. Most of these things happened (especially Discord) because of community feedback. The Discord is massively popular, I'd estimate at least 100-200 messages being sent per day. The site is a community, not a platform with a political agenda. We choose what the people want, where possible.


----------



## TheBadBull

Thanks for the option to remove that sidebar but disabling it makes the top bar not collapse properly. It's rather large now lol


----------



## salamachaa

I like the snappiness of the new platform, but I would like if we had a news ticker on the homepage like we used to. It was by far my most used part of the site. There needs to be an aggregated feed of industry news, software news, hardware news like there used to be.


----------



## Aggrotech

i made the mistake of clicking a link in OCN's discord. This is what i found

Rip in peace.





TheBadBull said:


> Thanks for the option to remove that sidebar but disabling it makes the top bar not collapse properly. It's rather large now lol


where can you do this? must have missed it.


----------



## Ironsmack

philhalo66 said:


> Whenever i try to go to cooling products in the For Sale/Wanted section it tells me this
> 
> "philhalo66, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:
> 
> Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative features or some other privileged system?
> If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation."



Im assuming this will be implemented again for users that have access to them before?


And when im browsing the mobile site, any pics that are attached to the post just shows up as links. 

It doesn't show up as pics anymore for me. Cleared my cache on 2 different devices (Tablet/Pixel XL) and still shows up as links


----------



## Questors

KCDC said:


> Maybe things are still updating, but it appears that I can't click on my subbed threads to take me to the last post I read. When I click the chevron looking icon, it takes me to last read post from weeks ago.


same problem


----------



## gonX

Ironsmack said:


> Im assuming this will be implemented again for users that have access to them before?


We're aware of the marketplace not being accessible for a lot of users.


----------



## CptAsian

KCDC said:


> Maybe things are still updating, but it appears that I can't click on my subbed threads to take me to the last post I read. When I click the chevron looking icon, it takes me to last read post from weeks ago.





Questors said:


> same problem


Yeah, I think what was going on was this update was supposed to happen exactly one week before it actually did (Monday the 15th). So while the forum on our end wasn't updated and there was any downtime on the 15th, some information must have been backed up or transferred somewhere, so all of our subscriptions menus are what they would have looked like on the 15th, if that makes sense. If you just go through them all, they work perfectly normally from here on out.


----------



## Spawne32

gonX said:


> New page, new reminder. Keep the feedback concrete - no "site is dead bye guys" posts.


lol Ive been down this road before already as an admin, site is dead. When almost 99% of the user base rejects the change en masse you have effectively killed the site, doesn't really matter how you sugar coat it or if you wanna delete negative feedback, people are going to leave and go to other forums. You guys would be wise to revert it back. It's one thing to change a theme, its another entirely to take the site back two decades. Even both my browsers flag this site as being unsecure and a potential security risk now and my ad blocker is going nuts.


----------



## Memmento Mori

Aggrotech said:


> i made the mistake of clicking a link in OCN's discord. This is what i found
> 
> Rip in peace.


thats exactly the reason why im asking like many others for a paid access w/o advertisement..... good i hate this facebook like bulls...


----------



## Avant Garde

Over 20 trackers on this website... Jesus Christ!
Seriously, ocn with new and "improved" version just went backwards at least five years! RIP OCN


----------



## LostParticle

LostParticle said:


> I don't know / cannot tell, IF my log-in issue is listed in that [closed] thread so I am going to show it to you. It is shown in the *tiny* attachment at the end of my post because I cannot place the screenshot inside my post, like I used to. So, the screenshot shows that whereas my password is already pre-filled, I have to click inside the Username area of the box, then my Username appears as shown, I click again and it is filled. Then I log in. Meanwhile my browser alerts me about insecure login...............


 @gonX , can you tell me anything about this?

Note: tiny screenshot, attached, in the original post.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

gonX said:


> As has been mentioned many times in this thread this was a platform migration which is no simple task. Reverting is not a possibility since Huddler doesn't exist.


So the only way VBulletin operates is with 23 ad servers running? That sounds like a strange platform requirement, honestly (edit, only 19 now), but what do I know. Seems like there was more involved than a migration to a different BB software.


----------



## jvillaveces

Overclock_Admin said:


> *UPDATE:
> 
> How to Toggle Sidebar or Active Topics:
> http://www.overclock.net/forum/foru...ggle-side-bar-active-topics.html#post26577065
> 
> Jeff M*


I just toggled it off but it's still there. On a more pressing issue, is there an ETA for the return of HTTPS at least for the login?


----------



## Imouto

Feature request:

- Delete account.


----------



## TheBadBull

Aggrotech said:


> where can you do this? must have missed it.


 go to http://www.overclock.net/forum/profile.php?do=editprofile and scroll down to the bottom


----------



## gonX

Spawne32 said:


> lol Ive been down this road before already as an admin, site is dead. When almost 99% of the user base rejects the change en masse you have effectively killed the site, doesn't really matter how you sugar coat it or if you wanna delete negative feedback, people are going to leave and go to other forums. You guys would be wise to revert it back. It's one thing to change a theme, its another entirely to take the site back two decades. Even both my browsers flag this site as being unsecure and a potential security risk now and my ad blocker is going nuts.


Your browser is flagging the site as insecure because of a lack of HTTPS. The dev team is aware of this and we have stressed the importance of it.



Memmento Mori said:


> thats exactly the reason why im asking like many others for a paid access w/o advertisement..... good i hate this facebook like bulls...


We have paid access without advertisements, they're called Overclocked accounts.



Avant Garde said:


> Over 20 trackers on this website... Jesus Christ!
> Seriously, ocn with new and "improved" version just went backwards at least five years! RIP OCN


Do you have a number of how many trackers we had on the old site? I'd assume it would probably be up there too.



LostParticle said:


> @gonX , can you tell me anything about this?
> 
> Note: tiny screenshot, attached, in the original post.


I don't think this is in the punch list, but I have also reported this in the thread. To confirm, this is your password manager not autofilling the fields correctly, yes? Mine doesn't want to fill out the password before I clear the password field manually, otherwise I get a password error.



GnarlyCharlie said:


> So the only way VBulletin operates is with 23 ad servers running? That sounds like a strange platform requirement, honestly (edit, only 19 now), but what do I know. Seems like there was more involved than a migration to a different BB software.


I know you're stretching it a bit, but if ads really worry you that much I fear for your other ventures on the internet without an adblocker. Regardless of what ads OCN shows, we will do our best to make sure they don't impede the performance of the site noticeably, but we also want to ensure funding to keep the site around. We have a subscription model if you really want to avoid ads.


----------



## Overclock_Admin

jvillaveces said:


> I just toggled it off but it's still there. On a more pressing issue, is there an ETA for the return of HTTPS at least for the login?


Can you trying clearing cache and confirm it is still there?

No ETA on HTTPS but ironing out major bugs first.

Jeff M


----------



## AmericanLoco

Can't search my own posts. Get an error about an index. Also bring back the news section for the main page.



GnarlyCharlie said:


> So the only way VBulletin operates is with 23 ad servers running? That sounds like a strange platform requirement, honestly (edit, only 19 now), but what do I know. Seems like there was more involved than a migration to a different BB software.


Oh it was much more involved than that. OC.net sold out to VerticalScope. VerticalScope owns hundreds (if not thousands) of forums, and their modus operandi is to shovel as many ads as possible onto their websites. So it wasn't just a simple "forum software change", they were probably transferring the entire database to VerticalScope's own servers, and integrating VerticalScope's ad-network system into it. They also heavily push vBulliten, which has been garbage since InternetBrands bought it. vBulliten is now into version 5.x, but it's still so garbage, that there are forums OWNED by InternetBrands still on vBulliten 3.8 - which came out in *2008*

Just go check out some of VerticalScope's other forums. All completely riddled with horrible ads. It's really sad that OC.net sold out. If they were really hard up for cash, they probably could have just asked for donations or paid memberships to get rid of ads or something. The fact that the site isn't even using HTTPS should clue you in about the clowns running the show now. This is the same company that got 45 MILLION of their member's passwords stolen in 2016.


----------



## looniam

so yeah, i left this thread to make a few changes in the CP but coming back to where i left off was

first hitting the "down arrow" on the left sent me to the WRONG PAGE!
clicking on the "first unread" sent me to an entirely DIFFERENT WRONG PAGE.

it took spending the time to MANUALLY SEARCH where i left off.


rly? do i need to explain what a hindrance this is?

christ, its bad enough that i feel like i am going to the library but forced to read the ads in the periodical section before being allowed to get to the reference section.

srly, didn't ANYONE talk about a patreon campaign?


----------



## The EX1

This layout/design is horrid. Will we at least have different themes?


----------



## LostParticle

gonX said:


> I don't think this is in the punch list, but I have also reported this in the thread. To confirm, this is your password manager not autofilling the fields correctly, yes? Mine doesn't want to fill out the password before I clear the password field manually, otherwise I get a password error.


Well, yes, the password manager of Opera, my browser, does not autofill all the login fields correctly. Just the password it autofills. Before the transition everything was working properly with my browser. Does it work properly = autofilling everything on Firefox? I am planning to use Firefox exclusively for Overclock.net... 

Note: I've completely removed the site from my bookmarks and deleted my credentials, and re-added them, afterwards.


----------



## looniam

first post of the day and saw this:

(where is my IMAGE!!)


oh yeah look at the thumb nail - looks like if want an inline image - it need to be hosted somewhere else?
:thumbsdow


----------



## pyra

i dont have permission to access the power supply forums? anyone else with this problem?


----------



## lynxxyarly

I'm trying to work with the site..but the pain points are too many for me to ignore.

- Is it just me, or are quoted text boxes ridiculously hard to discern from the newly added comments regarding someone's quote?
- Is there a thread somewhere that had stated the intentions of this site being bought/migrated scenario previously that I missed? If there is, I apologize for getting so worked up about all of this. However, this is one of - if not the only major site I frequent on a daily/hourly basis. I've put a lot of years into this place and I would hate to see it fall to corporate greed.
- Furthermore, why are things changing so drastically to mimic the garbage social media sites that exist today? Is that really what these companies think their target market is for this website? I've looked at the history of VerticalScope, and suffice to say, I'm woefully unimpressed. Seems they're just gobbling up tech websites, leaving them as ad revenue babies and never developing them worth any true value. Not to mention the repeated security breach offenses.
- If the will of the executives in charge of this corporation are just interested in making as much money as possible without a consideration for the content, then I may be moving on to another tech website as my port of call (any recommendations!?). If this rollout is any indication of the days to come, it paints a picture of a once great site that was killed off for greed. 
- Why is there no HTTPS - especially since the threat of security breaches is the highest its ever been? That just seems like sloppy regard for user protection. Grossly irresponsible on the owner's and maintainers of this site.
- I want to see this site survive, but in order to make it great again, this project needs to be scrapped and redesigned. I can't believe I saw forum edits referencing user names from AVS forum. That right there says that this was mostly just a copy/paste from a garbage template. For real, this site's design is something I would expect to see from a high school learning web design in their high school class. I don't mean this as an insult, but it just screams lazy design. 
- Take pride in this site, the user base does. You *will* lose people if this roll out continues down the current path.


----------



## gonX

LostParticle said:


> Well, yes, the password manager of Opera, my browser, does not autofill all the login fields correctly. Just the password it autofills. Before the transition everything was working properly with my browser. Does it work properly = autofilling everything on Firefox? I am planning to use Firefox exclusively for Overclock.net...
> 
> Note: I've completely removed the site from my bookmarks and deleted my credentials, and re-added them, afterwards.


Yeah I am getting the same issue with Firefox

@Overclock_Admin, consider this an issue report for the login field not working properly with a lot of password managers. Ideally we should be using the "placeholder" HTML property of the input field rather than an onfocus JS event.

/edit: I've unfortunately had to delete some posts referencing previous VerticalScope breaches. These posts were not removed because of the nature of the posts, but because they were quoting a deleted post. Feel free to talk about the VerticalScope acquisition in the Rants/Raves section.


----------



## Quantum Reality

gonX said:


> Easy now, I was actually just debunking that CloudFront is a malware host, which it isn't really.
> You can also check our new privacy policy which essentially dictates that we're not any off worse than before.
> 
> If you have any concrete issues with how ads are working right now, please post them in the thread.


I and others have posted actual screenshots showing what the ads look like, and the content is simply Not. Acceptable. for a site like this. Are you going to have any words with VS over this?

http://www.overclock.net/forum/over...-platform-feedback-thread-9.html#post26576353

My post, in case anyone missed it.


----------



## jagdtigger

Is it possible to make a dark theme? Because this bright theme is a pain for my eyes in dark....


----------



## looniam

so 24 hours later and the home page still defaults to mobile no matter CP settings.

but look at all the pretty icons!


----------



## Spawne32

gonX said:


> Yeah I am getting the same issue with Firefox
> 
> @Overclock_Admin, consider this an issue report for the login field not working properly with a lot of password managers. Ideally we should be using the "placeholder" HTML property of the input field rather than an onfocus JS event.
> 
> /edit: I've unfortunately had to delete some posts referencing previous VerticalScope breaches. These posts were not removed because of the nature of the posts, but because they were quoting a deleted post. Feel free to talk about the VerticalScope acquisition in the Rants/Raves section.


Really? You're going to delete posts from users sharing data related to VS's previous breaches due to their lack of https support? Cronyism in action i guess. Forum really is under new management. Guess its time to look elsewhere. OCN had a good run.


----------



## dracotonisamond

pyra said:


> i dont have permission to access the power supply forums? anyone else with this problem?


Same here.



gonX said:


> /edit: I've unfortunately had to delete some posts referencing previous VerticalScope breaches. These posts were not removed because of the nature of the posts, but because they were quoting a deleted post. Feel free to talk about the VerticalScope acquisition in the Rants/Raves section.


Party Foul...

how can we trust verticalscope to secure the forum when they have already failed the most basic process of securing the site with HTTPS.
https is not rocket science...

https://krebsonsecurity.com/2017/11/2nd-breach-at-verticalscope-impacts/


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

gonX said:


> I know you're stretching it a bit, but if ads really worry you that much I fear for your other ventures on the internet without an adblocker. Regardless of what ads OCN shows, we will do our best to make sure they don't impede the performance of the site noticeably, but we also want to ensure funding to keep the site around. We have a subscription model if you really want to avoid ads.


Well, I used to frequent AVSForums until it became a VS site. Haven't logged on a handful of times since. The other recent VS takeover site I mentioned is still usable if you don't try it on a mobile device - but their platform didn't change, just the amount of intrusive malway ad redirects. And yeah, I run an adblocker - I actually have another computer enthusiast website whitelisted - but websites do not need to throw every dang ad server/script and the kitchen sink at their users. It is possible to have a decent balance of ads and content. What you guys here have now is way, way off the deep end, and that's the VerticalScope experience. It never occurs to them to dial it back a little to enhance the _user_ experience, just balls to the walls ads, full steam ahead.

I've never visited a website and thought to myself, "You know, this place would really be better if it had like 20 times more ads!".


----------



## Jpmboy

Quantum Reality said:


> I and others have posted actual screenshots showing what the ads look like, and the content is simply Not. Acceptable. for a site like this. Are you going to have any words with VS over this?
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/forum/over...-platform-feedback-thread-9.html#post26576353
> 
> My post, in case anyone missed it.


Not seeing any adds once logged in . Are you seeing these after login?


----------



## nvidiaftw12

... Because your account it overclocked maybe?


----------



## gonX

Quantum Reality said:


> I and others have posted actual screenshots showing what the ads look like, and the content is simply Not. Acceptable. for a site like this. Are you going to have any words with VS over this?


If you mean the Taboola ads they are most likely going to stay. What is the exact issue with them?
And I would like to point out again that if you don't want to see these ads you can buy an Overclocked.net account and get rid of them for good. Huddler was fairly riddled with ads too - we're just trying to find a nice middle ground that pleases both the site owners and the community.



jagdtigger said:


> Is it possible to make a dark theme? Because this bright theme is a pain for my eyes in dark....


A dark theme has been promised and screenshots will be posted within the next 24 hours.



looniam said:


> so 24 hours later and the home page still defaults to mobile no matter CP settings.
> 
> but look at all the pretty icons!


Did you try resetting cookies? I tried going to the mobile site and back again and didn't have any issues.
Also, we have multiple people working on the site at once. Icons working may not be a result of VS devs but rather VS web designers, so little time is wasted (we'd have to get those sorted at some point anyway).



Spawne32 said:


> Really? You're going to delete posts from users sharing data related to VS's previous breaches due to their lack of https support? Cronyism in action i guess. Forum really is under new management. Guess its time to look elsewhere. OCN had a good run.


If you paid attention to what I wrote, I deleted the posts because they were referencing another deleted post.
I would also like to point out that data breaches has nothing to do with HTTPS. So please stop making it about that. HTTPS is necessary for many reasons but data breaches are not one of them. The latest VS breach was caused by a shell exploit. Even if they had HTTPS it wouldn't have saved them from that breach. Are you even reading the articles you're referencing?


----------



## AmericanLoco

dracotonisamond said:


> how can we trust verticalscope to secure the forum when they have already failed the most basic process of securing the site with HTTPS.
> https is not rocket science...
> 
> https://krebsonsecurity.com/2017/11/2nd-breach-at-verticalscope-impacts/


Like I said, they have NO respect for their users, they will not even implement HTTPS. I just checked every single other forum and website I frequent - every single one of them is HTTPS. Every. Single. One. Including one small forum owned/ran by a single person. A small tiny forum can implement HTTPS, but VerticalScope can't? HTTPS not working should be a top priority, but they're treating it like a joke. It's disgusting.


gonX said:


> If you paid attention to what I wrote, I deleted the posts because they were referencing another deleted post.
> I would also like to point out that data breaches has nothing to do with HTTPS. So please stop making it about that. HTTPS is necessary for many reasons but data breaches are not one of them.


HTTPS is an essential web technology to ensure the security and safety of a site's visitors. It's a basic fundamental web technology. The fact that not a single one of VerticalScope's forums use HTTPs is proof enough that you don't care about your user's security. This is even further backed up by all the breaches VS constantly experiences. PROVE you care about your users security. HTTPS should be a top priority, not a "we'll get around to it".

You also didn't have to delete my entire post, you could have easily just edited out the quoted part. Not that his post was even bad to begin with.


gonX said:


> If you mean the Taboola ads they are most likely going to stay. What is the exact issue with them?
> And I would like to point out again that if you don't want to see these ads you can buy an Overclocked.net account and get rid of them for good. Huddler was fairly riddled with ads too - we're just trying to find a nice middle ground that pleases both the site owners and the community.


Stop treating us like idiots, man. We're not VerticalScopes typical userbase. We're all PC/Technology enthusiasts. We don't mind ads, as long as their relevant to the site at hand. We don't want garbage, nosense ads like we're being shown right now.


----------



## Overclock_Admin

jagdtigger said:


> Is it possible to make a dark theme? Because this bright theme is a pain for my eyes in dark....


We are working on the dark theme. As soon as its ready to preview it will be posted. 
-Philip


----------



## Torvi

what the actual heck? does the site have three different faces? the default, mobile and desktop versions look all different, i was able to access desktop site just few minutes ago but when i tried to screenshot it now, whenever i press desktop, it will send me to mobile version even though urls are different for both, clusterf...


----------



## revro

will existing rigs be migrated or do we have to create them anew? that would be too bothersome

how can you add rigs to signature, and or will that be available later on if its currently not possible?

thank you


----------



## looniam

gonX said:


> Did you try resetting cookies? I tried going to the mobile site and back again and didn't have any issues.
> Also, we have multiple people working on the site at once. Icons working may not be a result of VS devs but rather VS web designers, so little time is wasted (we'd have to get those sorted at some point anyway).



yes i reset cookies. i've read this whole thread and followed suggestions. now i have now clear TWO notifications (new post and being quoted) that i have to clear individually. and btw, finding where exactly i was quoted was another adventure - the link send me to another post and it was , AGAIN manually searching that i found you.

the more i try to navigate this site, the more issues i find. too many cooks spoil the pot. esp since it seems this "team" cannot organize and distribute a work flow. 

what a bunch of clowns running this circus.


----------



## Overclock_Admin

revro said:


> will existing rigs be migrated or do we have to create them anew? that would be too bothersome
> 
> how can you add rigs to signature, and or will that be available later on if its currently not possible?
> 
> thank you


Rigs are on the punch list. Try to hold off on making any drastic changes to your account just yet. 
-Philip


----------



## Mike395

This new layout looks awful to me. Everything bleeds into each other and the screen looks overly busy. It's just a giant mesh of similarly colored light blue/off white boxes and text thrown all over the screen with seemingly no organization to them. It makes just reading through threads feel like a chore. A little empty space and some distinct color variation makes a world of difference. I'm honestly surprised that this layout was even approved and pushed out. I usually just lurk here to keep up on the latest tech news but I doubt I'll even be doing that if this is what I'm going to have to look at while I'm here.


----------



## gonX

AmericanLoco said:


> Like I said, VS is run by clowns. They have NO respect for their users, they will not even implement HTTPS. I just checked every single other forum and website I frequent - every single one of them is HTTPS. Every. Single. One. Including one small forum owned/ran by a single person. A small tiny forum can implement HTTPS, but VerticalScope can't? HTTPS not working should be a top priority, but they're treating it like a joke. It's disgusting.
> 
> HTTPS is an essential web technology to ensure the security and safety of a site's visitors. It's a basic fundamental web technology. The fact that not a single one of VerticalScope's forums use HTTPs is proof enough that you don't care about your user's security. This is even further backed up all the breaches VS constantly experiences. PROOVE you care about your users security. HTTPS should be a top priority, not a "we'll get around to it".


I really want to agree but as a moderator I have little say in whether HTTPS is getting implemented or not. I just want to point out that at no point did we have HTTPS under Huddler either (aside from the login page - whoo passwords secured, but screw your profile, right?), so the fact that people are getting up in arms about this issue is clowning at best. Be sensible and use a password manager. Check yourself on haveibeenpwned.com - chances are your account has already been leaked on multiple sites. OCN has very little personally identifiable information, so even if we do get breached, there is little to gain for a hacker.



AmericanLoco said:


> You also didn't have to delete my entire post, you could have easily just edited out the quoted part. Not that his post was even bad to begin with.


This is simply a cause of our current moderation flow. We are urged not to edit a users post if it would break the thought behind the post.
And the URL has been posted again, and is staying this time, even though I urged people to post about it in another section.



AmericanLoco said:


> Stop treating us like idiots, man. We're not VerticalScopes typical userbase. We're all PC/Technology enthusiasts. We don't mind ads, as long as their relevant to the site at hand. We don't want garbage, nosense ads like we're being shown right now.


I really don't want to treat you like idiots, but when you start saying that a lack of HTTPS is the cause of the previous VS breach I get really cynical. We can all agree HTTPS is important, but going by this thread, getting the site to actually work properly is a far higher priority.


----------



## Jack Mac

Personally, I think the design is a step backwards, and the site doesn't feel as smooth. Curious to see what'll be changed.


----------



## morencyam

This is absolutely terrible. I do the majority of browsing on mobile, and this new look not only looks awful on mobile, but navigation is a chore. Subscription page is utter garbage. Sad thing is, you ask for feedback, but nothing will change. I'll just either have to deal with the change and get used to it or find a new forum to browse


----------



## superstition222

kithylin said:


> I expected to continue using the site daily as I had been before, or at least in some capacity.
> 
> What's actually happened: The conversion has converted this site in to the next in the line of "extremely script-heavy websites" now.. some of you should look at any random OCN page with the ublock origin sniffer now and just watch the sheer amount of crud they pull in from at least 30 different 3rd party outside websites just to browse the forums now. Seriously.. I counted at least 5 different "Tracking and user metrics" websites alone to track our browsing history and what we're doing on OCN now.
> 
> This is just sad, and depressing. This used to be a nice website to come to for tech information. *sigh* I'm probably not alone here but.. Seems it's finally time to go disable notifications for the website and never return and mark this as another script-heavy site to avoid browsing for the future.


*This*. It's exactly what I expected to happen and it's exactly what happened. The web is being degraded, site by site.

This is the script spew, prior to logging in:





















Chipp said:


> - what you expected to happen


Javascript spew and a new inability to log in without enabling a whole ton of crap. Expected to be force-fed Google's stuff (among other things), because, you know... spyware. Google gets to own the entire web and everyone on it.


Chipp said:


> - what actually happened


Javascript spew, probably with a new inability to log in without enabling a whole ton of crap. (Not done testing yet. So far, it looks like Google stuff is required.)


----------



## AmericanLoco

gonX said:


> (aside from the login page - whoo passwords secured, but screw your profile, right?)


That's literally one of the most important parts of HTTPS. HTTPS ensures that you're inputting your credentials into a legitimate site. Once again, these comments are showing more and more that you do not care about our security. 


> I really don't want to treat you like idiots, but when you start saying that a lack of HTTPS is the cause of the previous VS breach I get really cynical. We can all agree HTTPS is important, but going by this thread, getting the site to actually work properly is a far higher priority.


Not a single person here has once said the lack of HTTPS has caused the breaches. What we have said is the lack of HTTPS across their entire network of sites, COUPLED with their constant data breaches show that they care very little about their user's security.


----------



## Cbiss

Jpmboy said:


> Not seeing any adds once logged in . Are you seeing these after login?


I can confirm I am not getting the strange ads at the bottom once logged in. Just ads tailored to my interest in the side bar and one at the top of the page in some cases.


----------



## Pointy

At the bottom of every thread there is now taboola ads. And several times I have been redirected to ad pages saying my phone/laptop is slow and to please download this amazing app to speed it up or this one to clean all viruses. And there is no way to get back. Only way is to close the tab.


----------



## Strileckifunk

Really? Click bait ads? 

I can block this kind of content from my home rig with ease, but I don't wait to bother tweaking on my at-work workstation. I saw a couple pop up at work today that I would be embarrassed to be caught scrolling past.

I think its time to retire my Overclock.net bookmark.


----------



## ltpdttcdft

gonX said:


> I really want to agree but as a moderator I have little say in whether HTTPS is getting implemented or not. I just want to point out that at no point did we have HTTPS under Huddler either (aside from the login page - whoo passwords secured, but screw your profile, right?), so the fact that people are getting up in arms about this issue is clowning at best. Be sensible and use a password manager. Check yourself on haveibeenpwned.com - chances are your account has already been leaked on multiple sites. OCN has very little personally identifiable information, so even if we do get breached, there is little to gain for a hacker.
> 
> 
> This is simply a cause of our current moderation flow. We are urged not to edit a users post if it would break the thought behind the post.
> And the URL has been posted again, and is staying this time, even though I urged people to post about it in another section.
> 
> 
> I really don't want to treat you like idiots, but when you start saying that a lack of HTTPS is the cause of the previous VS breach I get really cynical. We can all agree HTTPS is important, but going by this thread, getting the site to actually work properly is a far higher priority.


Lack of HTTPS is not a cause, but a symptom.
A symptom of management that pays insufficient attention to security.

Other symptoms include:
Running an unsupported version of vbulletin ("we'll support it ourselves!")
Consecutive data breaches


----------



## tpi2007

gonX said:


> Your browser is flagging the site as insecure because of a lack of HTTPS. The dev team is aware of this and we have stressed the importance of it.
> 
> 
> We have paid access without advertisements, they're called Overclocked accounts.
> 
> 
> Do you have a number of how many trackers we had on the old site? I'd assume it would probably be up there too.



1. Do you have any information on whether people with 250+ Rep and one year+ OCN account will continue to get / get to keep their complimentary Overclocked accounts? Or will this change and people will be required to pay?

2. Your assumption is incorrect. Attached are one before and two after.


----------



## LancerVI

AmericanLoco said:


> That's literally one of the most important parts of HTTPS. HTTPS ensures that you're inputting your credentials into a legitimate site. Once again, these comments are showing more and more that you do not care about our security.
> 
> Not a single person here has once said the lack of HTTPS has caused the breaches. What we have said is the lack of HTTPS across their entire network of sites, COUPLED with their constant data breaches show that they care very little about their user's security.





ltpdttcdft said:


> Lack of HTTPS is not a cause, but a symptom.
> A symptom of management that pays insufficient attention to security.
> 
> Other symptoms include:
> Running an unsupported version of vbulletin ("we'll support it ourselves!")
> Consecutive data breaches


Yep. If HTTPS is not that big of a deal to them, what other security measures are they willing to scrimp on.

The HTTPs is "only for logon" attitude really makes me wonder. 

"HTTPS doesn't work, but our ad service certainly does!!!" Can't you see the terrible optics?


----------



## gonX

tpi2007 said:


> 1. Do you have any information on whether people with 250+ Rep and one year+ OCN account will continue to get / get to keep their complimentary Overclocked accounts? Or will this change and people will be required to pay?


I don't think this is bound to change, as there has been no official announcements on this.



tpi2007 said:


> 2. Your assumption is incorrect. Attached are one before and two after.


Sorry, which assumption? I see 1 more tracker based on your screenshots.


----------



## Quantum Reality

gonX said:


> If you mean the Taboola ads they are most likely going to stay. What is the exact issue with them?


The exact issue? Please do not patronize me.

The exact issue is they're _embarrassing_ for a site like this. Do you really want prospective new users coming to OCN and being faced with frankly alarming and disturbing ads like the person's teeth supported on metal bars, or even just the quasi NSFW type ads that could get a person called into HR even if they're viewing the site on break on their own time?

The content of the ads reflects a site that won't or can't curate their content, and for a site that doggedly pursues professionalism to the point of an infraction system for even relatively minor offences such as the use of one swear word in a post, it seems rather strange to not be going to the ad provider and using all options available to have their content sharply re-focussed to the tech sector and on a _very_ SFW basis.


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

gonX said:


> Can confirm I also have issues accessing these sections. I've noticed in every case that forums aren't accessible due to permission errors we can still access individual posts.



And just how is one supposed to find the individual posts, especially new one?


----------



## tpi2007

gonX said:


> I don't think this is bound to change, as there has been no official announcements on this.
> 
> 
> Sorry, which assumption? I see 1 more tracker based on your screenshots.



The lists were expanded in both cases and nowadays it doesn't fit in one screen, hence the scrollbar. If you want I can provide a screenshot with a collapsed list, but you can easily see and compare how many trackers there were and are by looking at the totals on the left.


----------



## IT Diva

I honestly don't know why anyone's even trying to fix anything at this point anyway . . . You might as well shoot it and put it out of its misery

As long as the file size limit for pics is 977K, and just tiny little thumbs show in the posts, which ensures that no one will ever see a decently high res pic again, which means that no one will bother posting pics, much less a build log, why effing even bother

It took me 40 minutes to get 4 pics uploaded to a new buildlog, and they look so bad, I feel I totally wasted my time.

Wouldn't surprise me a bit to find that all the pics that didn't show up in threads are larger than that 997K and never will show up.

I never realized that I could feel this disgusted, what's been done to OCN is sooo far below pathetically sorry, I'm just lost for words.[/rant]


----------



## hyp36rmax

jvillaveces said:


> I just toggled it off but it's still there. On a more pressing issue, is there an ETA for the return of HTTPS at least for the login?




Where do we find the toggle for this? Can't see it under the User CP


----------



## The-Real-Link

I miss the top box showing the latest headlines / news and what was being commented on. Made eyeballing tech stories at a glance for things really easy.


----------



## hyp36rmax

IT Diva said:


> I honestly don't know why anyone's even trying to fix anything at this point anyway . . . You might as well shoot it and put it out of its misery
> 
> As long as the file size limit for pics is 977K, and just tiny little thumbs show in the posts, which ensures that no one will ever see a decently high res pic again, which means that no one will bother posting pics, much less a build log, why effing even bother
> 
> It took me 40 minutes to get 4 pics uploaded to a new buildlog, and they look so bad, I feel I totally wasted my time.
> 
> Wouldn't surprise me a bit to find that all the pics that didn't show up in threads are larger than that 997K and never will show up.
> 
> I never realized that I could begin to feel this disgusted[/rant]


This is exactly how I feel about posting images now. It used to be 10MB each file was perfect for build log photo's. Now it looks like i'll revert to IMGUR and PC partpicker for my build logs. damn shame this sucks.


----------



## AmericanLoco

gonX said:


> Sorry, which assumption? I see 1 more tracker based on your screenshots.


His screenshots show 7 more trackers. It literally says "5" in the first one, and "12" in the second one. How do you get "1 more" from that?


Quantum Reality said:


> The exact issue? Please do not patronize me.
> 
> The exact issue is they're _embarrassing_ for a site like this. Do you really want prospective new users coming to OCN and being faced with frankly alarming and disturbing ads like the person's teeth supported on metal bars, or even just the quasi NSFW type ads that could get a person called into HR even if they're viewing the site on break on their own time?
> 
> The content of the ads reflects a site that won't or can't curate their content, and for a site that doggedly pursues professionalism to the point of an infraction system for even relatively minor offences such as the use of one swear word in a post, it seems rather strange to not be going to the ad provider and using all options available to have their content sharply re-focussed to the tech sector and on a _very_ SFW basis.


Freaking seriously. They delete a guy's post because he had a censored swear word, but the administration has no problems with ads like this on a enthusiast tech site? We're tech enthusiasts, these kind of trash ads are literally the bane of our existence. This isn't one of VerticalScope's millions of automotive or lifestyle forums. If they continue treating it like one, people are going to leave.

Seriously, how can ANYONE ask "What's wrong with the ads", on a site like this? These ads are pure cancer. I would feel EMBARRASSED if someone saw me looking at this site on a public computer.









...and don't even give me "The ads are based on what you look at". That's complete crap. I've viewed VerticalScope sites on brand new PCs, on brand new internet connections, not even logged and still see the same exact NSFW trash ads. Taboola is cancer.


----------



## Overclock_Admin

hyp36rmax said:


> This is exactly how I feel about posting images now. It used to be 10MB each file was perfect for build log photo's. Now it looks like i'll revert to IMGUR and PC partpicker for my build logs. damn shame this sucks.


Looking into this now. Thank you for reporting this. 
-Philip


----------



## IT Diva

Overclock_Admin said:


> Looking into this now. Thank you for reporting this.
> -Philip




If you can't fix it, OCN will be dead by Valentines day, it really is that big a deal . . it is all about the pics.

Fix the pics issue, and we can probably stomach most of the rest.

Overall, the way it is now, pulling a train in a frat house feels like a reasonable alternative . . . .

Darlene


----------



## keikei

Is the carousel coming back?


----------



## Overclock_Admin

hyp36rmax said:


> This is exactly how I feel about posting images now. It used to be 10MB each file was perfect for build log photo's. Now it looks like i'll revert to IMGUR and PC partpicker for my build logs. damn shame this sucks.



Extension Maximum Filesize Max Width Max Height
bmp	----------------1000000 1920	1200	
gif	----------------1000000 1920	1200	
jpeg	----------------1000000 1920	1200	
jpg	----------------1000000 1920	1200	
pdf	----------------1000000 
png	----------------1000000 1920	1200

These are the stats from the admin CP. Can you post a link to a page where you are having trouble posting larger images?

-Philip


----------



## AmericanLoco

I would literally get written up at work if a supervisor saw these ads on my computer screen. How is this okay? 









Oh wow, check this out. The Google Ad actually serves up an ad relevant to the site and its interests!


----------



## Clairvoy8nt

No offense, but this site feels like it took a step backwards compared to what it was.

Also, not sure why it has "New to Overclock.net" below my name. I may not have a lot of posts, but I have been a member since 2005.


----------



## superhead91

Probably already mentioned, but avatars aren't showing on mobile.


----------



## IT Diva

Overclock_Admin said:


> Extension Maximum Filesize Max Width Max Height
> bmp	----------------1000000 1920	1200
> gif	----------------1000000 1920	1200
> jpeg	----------------1000000 1920	1200
> jpg	----------------1000000 1920	1200
> pdf	----------------1000000
> png	----------------1000000 1920	1200
> 
> These are the stats from the admin CP. Can you post a link to a page where you are having trouble posting larger images?
> 
> -Philip


That looks like less than a MB filesize to me . . . who's gonna want to look at pics that are that small and low res, when we didn't before, and don't have to anywhere else . . . .


----------



## nvidiaftw12

superhead91 said:


> Probably already mentioned, but avatars aren't showing on mobile.


Worth mentioning as well that posts from mobile are broken, sigs are not displayed and chimp challenge "badges" are shoved inline.



IT Diva said:


> That looks like less than a MB filesize to me . . . who's gonna want to look at pics that are that small and low res, when we didn't before, and don't have to anywhere else . . . .


Lol, OCN admin doesn't understand bytes. Is VerticalScope dedicated to marketing. I think so. Time to jump ship.


----------



## keikei

Clairvoy8nt said:


> No offense, but this site feels like it took a step backwards compared to what it was.
> 
> Also, not sure why it has "New to Overclock.net" below my name. I may not have a lot of posts, but I have been a member since 2005.


You may want to read the entire thread from the beginning. A lot has happened to our beloved OCN.


----------



## Qu1ckset

Honestly this site is so broken in its current state. 

- Limit of msgs 
- Picture issues 
- Classifieds is terrible, i congrat you guys on fixing the permissions issue when the site first relaunched, but in its current state, its terrible, cant add pics, cant close/bump/ your own classifieds or even know which ads are active or closed, can't see any pics most the ads, and you cant toggle threw what you want to see and don't like i dont want to see all the WTB ads.. 
- Like IT Diva said, running a build log is pointless at the moment..
- Ads are absolutely terrible, i didn't run ad-blocker on your previous version of the site as sometimes i seen stuff that interested me but the ads on this version need ad-blocker 100% 


Like all things maybe some TLC will fix everything, but i might have to take a break for a month or so and hope for the best, as in its current state, its to that point id rather not even use the site it irritates me that much in its current state, there are many other little errors that others have mentioned in this thread. 

i hope you guys are hard at work getting everything fixed behind the scenes, and when all the issues are hopefully resolved i hope you can bring usability back to where it was on its previous version.


----------



## AmericanLoco

> You may not:
> 
> Use the Web Site to post or transmit any unlawful, threatening, abusive, libelous, defamatory, *obscene*,* vulgar*,* pornographic*, *profane* or* indecent information* of any kind, including without limitation any transmissions constituting or encouraging conduct that would constitute a criminal offense, give rise to civil liability or otherwise violate any local, state, provincial, national or international law.


So that's in VerticalScope's terms of service for OC.net, but yet here are the ads I just got now:









Seems to be in direct contradiction to their terms of service? Maybe that means we'll be allowed to swear at each other and post pornographic images now?


----------



## Overclock_Admin

IT Diva said:


> That looks like less than a MB filesize to me . . . who's gonna want to look at pics that are that small and low res, when we didn't before, and don't have to anywhere else . . . .


Try it now, I added a decimal. 
-Philip


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

Qu1ckset said:


> Honestly this site is so broken in its current state.
> 
> - Limit of msgs
> - Picture issues
> - Classifieds is terrible, i congrat you guys on fixing the permissions issue when the site first relaunched, but in its current state, its terrible, cant add pics, cant close/bump/ your own classifieds or even know which ads are active or closed, can't see any pics most the ads, and you cant toggle threw what you want to see and don't like i dont want to see all the WTB ads..
> - Like IT Diva said, running a build log is pointless at the moment..
> - Ads are absolutely terrible, i didn't run ad-blocker on your previous version of the site as sometimes i seen stuff that interested me but the ads on this version need ad-blocker 100%
> 
> 
> Like all things maybe some TLC will fix everything, but i might have to take a break for a month or so and hope for the best, as in its current state, its to that point id rather not even use the site it irritates me that much in its current state, there are many other little errors that others have mentioned in this thread.
> 
> i hope you guys are hard at work getting everything fixed behind the scenes, and when all the issues are hopefully resolved i hope you can bring usability back to where it was on its previous version.


I've just finished work and really need a jack and coke so I'll just answer the marketplace comment

I haven't made any suggestions to management nor have I heard whether the Huddler classified system can be replicated (I'm assuming it can't as every former Huddler site whether on xenforo vB, IPB etc does it this way).

If we cannot get the Huddler style classified system back then we will most likely use the previous vB system where wanteds and for sales had their own sections and completed listings were moved to another section.


----------



## gonX

Lady Fitzgerald said:


> And just how is one supposed to find the individual posts, especially new one?


It was more to help debugging the issue, not a way to bypass the error.
Sections not being accessible is known and seems to be a top level issue that the devs need to solve, not one our site admins can solve.



AmericanLoco said:


> His screenshots show 7 more trackers. It literally says "5" in the first one, and "12" in the second one. How do you get "1 more" from that?


I was actually just looking at the advertisers column, which seems to be the most significant.
Regardless, I've told management about it and they have said taking a look at getting the Taboola ads more in line is on the list for when time allows.



AmericanLoco said:


> Seriously, how can ANYONE ask "What's wrong with the ads", on a site like this? These ads are pure cancer. I would feel EMBARRASSED if someone saw me looking at this site on a public computer.


My question was rather if you could specifically point out which ads are not acceptable, and not the entire ad platform as a whole. We can at least partially select which sort of ads NOT to take in.
Since you've already done that, management will have an easier time selecting which ads are acceptable and which ones aren't.



Clairvoy8nt said:


> Also, not sure why it has "New to Overclock.net" below my name. I may not have a lot of posts, but I have been a member since 2005.


That is the default user title of the site. We'll get our dropdown selection back at some point so you can choose a more fitting title.


----------



## Overclock_Admin

Qu1ckset said:


> Honestly this site is so broken in its current state.
> 
> - Limit of msgs
> - Picture issues
> - Classifieds is terrible, i congrat you guys on fixing the permissions issue when the site first relaunched, but in its current state, its terrible, cant add pics, cant close/bump/ your own classifieds or even know which ads are active or closed, can't see any pics most the ads, and you cant toggle threw what you want to see and don't like i dont want to see all the WTB ads..
> - Like IT Diva said, running a build log is pointless at the moment..
> - Ads are absolutely terrible, i didn't run ad-blocker on your previous version of the site as sometimes i seen stuff that interested me but the ads on this version need ad-blocker 100%
> 
> 
> Like all things maybe some TLC will fix everything, but i might have to take a break for a month or so and hope for the best, as in its current state, its to that point id rather not even use the site it irritates me that much in its current state, there are many other little errors that others have mentioned in this thread.
> 
> i hope you guys are hard at work getting everything fixed behind the scenes, and when all the issues are hopefully resolved i hope you can bring usability back to where it was on its previous version.


We are indeed working on a number of issues around the clock. You should have a high number for pm storage. I fixed that earlier today. 
The other issues you listed are also being worked on. 
-Philip


----------



## Clairvoy8nt

gonX said:


> My question was rather if you could specifically point out which ads are not acceptable, and not the entire ad platform as a whole. We can at least partially select which sort of ads NOT to take in.
> Since you've already done that, management will have an easier time selecting which ads are acceptable and which ones aren't.


Wow, you have to ask what ads are appropriate??!?!


----------



## salamachaa

Overclock_Admin said:


> Try it now, I added a decimal.
> -Philip


It still doesn't work. FYI 1,000,000 bytes (which you have it set to) is roughly 977 KB which is what the other users are reporting is the max upload size. Any picture I attach is instantly being compressed to just a couple hundred KB.


----------



## IT Diva

Overclock_Admin said:


> Try it now, I added a decimal.
> -Philip


It let me upload the bigger filesize so I don't have to manipulate every pic I want to post . . but how do I get rid of the smaller ones I put up before

"Manage Attachments" just freezes the screen and now I have twice as many pics as I want, since there's 2 of each now.


----------



## gonX

Clairvoy8nt said:


> Wow, you have to ask what ads are appropriate??!?!


I'm Danish, so what goes as "acceptable" is quite different. I'd have to display basically full nudity with intent to do so to be called to HR. An advertisement showing a dental operation is basically nothing.
Management is very busy, so it's the least I can do to ensure the ads are dealt with in an appropriate manner.


----------



## Overclock_Admin

IT Diva said:


> It let me upload the bigger filesize so I don't have to manipulate every pic I want to post . . but how do I get rid of the smaller ones I put up before
> 
> "Manage Attachments" just freezes the screen and now I have twice as many pics as I want, since there's 2 of each now.


Send me a pm with the links to the smaller images I will see i I can remove them for you. The manage attachments function may be freezing on you because team members are still doing back end work. 
-Philip


----------



## AmericanLoco

gonX said:


> My question was rather if you could specifically point out which ads are not acceptable, and not the entire ad platform as a whole. We can at least partially select which sort of ads NOT to take in.
> Since you've already done that, management will have an easier time selecting which ads are acceptable and which ones aren't.


That's what I'm trying to tell you. Every. Single. Taboola. Ad. Is. Inappropriate. Every single one. The only ad network that has been serving reasonable ads on this site is Google's. It's not just even the fact that half the images are tits. It's that not a single one of them is relevant to OC.net. Not a single one. 

Besides them being borderline NSFW, most of them are just straight up *embarrassing*. Like, I don't want people seeing me on a page with some weird as hell dental pictures, pictures of conjoined twins, and pictures of messed up toenails.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Overclock_Admin said:


> Extension Maximum Filesize Max Width Max Height
> bmp	----------------1000000 1920	1200
> gif	----------------1000000 1920	1200
> jpeg	----------------1000000 1920	1200
> jpg	----------------1000000 1920	1200
> pdf	----------------1000000
> png	----------------1000000 1920	1200
> 
> These are the stats from the admin CP. Can you post a link to a page where you are having trouble posting larger images?
> 
> -Philip


Test. This *is not* efficient at all! I have to first upload the attachment and bbcode the image. The intended outcome should be adding the image to the post automatically. Users can then click on the photo and look at the actual resolution.


----------



## KarathKasun

AmericanLoco said:


> That's what I'm trying to tell you. Every. Single. Taboola. Ad. Is. Inappropriate. Every single one. The only ad network that has been serving reasonable ads on this site is Google's. It's not just even the fact that half the images are tits. It's that not a single one of them is relevant to OC.net. Not a single one.
> 
> Besides them being borderline NSFW, most of them are just straight up *embarrassing*. Like, I don't want people seeing me on a page with some weird as hell dental pictures, pictures of conjoined twins, and pictures of messed up toenails.


None of those are NSFW, and I don't see any nudity.

If random tabloid ads are embarrassing to you, I hope you stay off of 95% of the internet.

The only legitimate problem I see is that they are not generally tech related.


----------



## IT Diva

Overclock_Admin said:


> Send me a pm with the links to the smaller images I will see i I can remove them for you. The manage attachments function may be freezing on you because team members are still doing back end work.
> -Philip



I can wait a while for the manage attachments to start working.

Now that you increased the filesize, can they try to bring over all the pics again.

Having all the pics, (literally hundreds) show back up in 20 or so of my build logs and in-thread progress posts is what's really important


Darlene


----------



## Spacedinvader

Also new to OCN?!? The hell?!! Only coming up for 8 years registered 10+ stalking 

2 steps forward and 3 steps back, nobody gets to the bar like that. Disable all the carp, can't get into profile to load 100 per page, can we even load 100 posts per page on this pish?

And the width of the posts is annoying, easier to read if you do half screen :|

Who thought this was a good idea? Layout is horrid.


----------



## Shaded War

AmericanLoco said:


> That's what I'm trying to tell you. Every. Single. Taboola. Ad. Is. Inappropriate. Every single one. The only ad network that has been serving reasonable ads on this site is Google's.


I think it's time to jump ship from OCN if this is how they will deal with things.

Refusing to understand that these ads could get people in trouble at work is pretty alarming. Then using the excuse that they are from a different country / culture and that it's ok to have them while they ignore most of North America's view about these ads.

I would certainly feel embarrassed to have someone come up to my office and see this all over my monitor. It's very unprofessional and lowbrow advertising. It's a shame to see this on a website that has maintained a professional community and environment for over a decade.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Noticing the changes and tweaks are slowly being put into effect. Again I’m still happy with the forum, but do know there is still a lot more that needs to be fixed or re-introduced on the new format.
Again the complaint about the ads was something I dealt with by getting a lifetime membership and being able to control what was displayed across the site (checked off on turning Ads off)


----------



## ohms

My feedback would be return it back to the way it was. There was nothing wrong with the old forum. I don't understand the need for new ownership to come in here and completely flip things around for no reason.


----------



## gonX

Spacedinvader said:


> Also new to OCN?!? The hell?!! Only coming up for 8 years registered 10+ stalking


User titles were unintentionally not carried over with the platform migration. This is on the list.



Shaded War said:


> Refusing to understand that these ads could get people in trouble at work is pretty alarming. Then using the excuse that they are from a different country / culture and that it's ok to have them while they ignore most of North America's view about these ads.


In no way am I dismissing that these ads could be troublesome. I am explicitly asking for users to point out the troublesome ads so I have something concrete to tell management. It's harder for me because I personally can't see the issue with any of them.
With that being said management IS aware about Taboola serving some less than pleasant ads and it's on the list to be fixed.


----------



## esp42089

I didn't read through the whole thread, but I've got three things I'm disappointed about:

First, the latest news section that used to be at the top of the front page is gone. I used to check there for a quick glimpse at what might be going on in the tech world. After burrowing in several clicks, I guess Technology and Science News is pretty much what I'm looking for but it isn't as easy to parse quickly as the old setup. I may just bookmark straight to the Technology and Science News section, but since it's less readable, I'm not sure I'll visit as often. 

Second, the site defaults to mobile. I can't seem to get it to default to desktop. It thinks my Linux computer is a phone. There's ANOTHER click I'll need to make each time. Maybe it's a petty complaint, but it's more clicks than I would like to make just to get a quick pulse on the tech news.

These 2 issues make me feel like I'll probably only visit the site when I've got something specific I want to do, like look for help of some sort. The latest news at the top front page was honestly the only reason I visited the site daily. 

The third issue is serious in my mind: why is the site http and not https? I didn't explicitly notice if it was https before the update, but firefox alerted me today it was not.


----------



## DarthBaggins

ohms said:


> My feedback would be return it back to the way it was. There was nothing wrong with the old forum. I don't understand the need for new ownership to come in here and completely flip things around for no reason.


Can’t the previous host was shutting down so OCN had to be moved or shut down. 
THings will be improved, just need to have things optimized and gradually implemented. I use a lot of forums that are or have been based on vBulletin (mainly Automotive)


----------



## Spawne32

gonX said:


> User titles were unintentionally not carried over with the platform migration. This is on the list.
> 
> 
> In no way am I dismissing that these ads could be troublesome. I am explicitly asking for users to point out the troublesome ads so I have something concrete to tell management. It's harder for me because I personally can't see the issue with any of them.
> With that being said management IS aware about Taboola serving some less than pleasant ads and it's on the list to be fixed.


Tell them the ads should be strictly tech related. Plain and simple.


----------



## Wolfeshaman

I'd still like to know why when I first logged back into this site there were over 60k requests that were blocked. Currently it seems to have calmed down to 30.


----------



## Pointy

*I personally can't see the issue with any of them.*

Look at this one


----------



## looniam

DarthBaggins said:


> Noticing the changes and tweaks are slowly being put into effect. Again I’m still happy with the forum, but do know there is still a lot more that needs to be fixed or re-introduced on the new format.
> Again the complaint about the ads was something *I dealt with by getting a lifetime membership* and being able to control what was displayed across the site (checked off on turning Ads off)


i know you didn't mean it, but for many that means "pay or take a chance w/problems @work" :thumbsdow

personally i use UB, disconnnect, privacy badger and ghorstery and see nothing.

like i see nothing in the future of whitelisting this site again.


EDIT
lolut?

see atachment.


----------



## Overclock_Admin

IT Diva said:


> I can wait a while for the manage attachments to start working.
> 
> Now that you increased the filesize, can they try to bring over all the pics again.
> 
> Having all the pics, (literally hundreds) show back up in 20 or so of my build logs and in-thread progress posts is what's really important
> 
> 
> Darlene


We have a punch list. I unfortunately cant dictate what is completed first but photo attachments are on there. 
-Philip


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

esp42089 said:


> I didn't read through the whole thread, but I've got three things I'm disappointed about:
> 
> First, the latest news section that used to be at the top of the front page is gone. I used to check there for a quick glimpse at what might be going on in the tech world. After burrowing in several clicks, I guess Technology and Science News is pretty much what I'm looking for but it isn't as easy to parse quickly as the old setup. I may just bookmark straight to the Technology and Science News section, but since it's less readable, I'm not sure I'll visit as often.
> 
> Second, the site defaults to mobile. I can't seem to get it to default to desktop. It thinks my Linux computer is a phone. There's ANOTHER click I'll need to make each time. Maybe it's a petty complaint, but it's more clicks than I would like to make just to get a quick pulse on the tech news.
> 
> These 2 issues make me feel like I'll probably only visit the site when I've got something specific I want to do, like look for help of some sort. The latest news at the top front page was honestly the only reason I visited the site daily.
> 
> The third issue is serious in my mind: why is the site http and not https? I didn't explicitly notice if it was https before the update, but firefox alerted me today it was not.



The 3 issues you have listed are being looked into


> *Reported/In Progress:*
> - Missing Images - Reported
> - Forum Permissions need to be reviewed - For Sale, Off Topic, Private - Reported
> - Staff Badges new to be restored - Reported
> - Rep to restored and remove “likes” - will review
> - Rig Builder Header alignment - Reported/Creative
> - HomePage formatting needed
> Recent News and Recent Threads Section added back on Homepage
> - Mobile Skin on desktop will not revert to Full Skin - Did not test to avoid being locked
> - PM’s are individual not thread view
> - Non HTTPS login
> - Signature Rigs are broken
> - @MenTion not working
> - Trade Rating Missing
> - Edit post timestamps are off
> - Missing Avatars and unable to upload new
> - Missing active members in current thread
> - Draft functionality restored?
> - Thread live feed update missing
> - Users banned when logged in
> - Reports of users having to reset passwords early few hours to remain on the site
> - Double Posting
> - Mods PM going to other user PM
> - Search Index broke - Indexing Error - No enabled local indexes to search
> - Password resets to log back in


http://www.overclock.net/forum/3-ov...ch-list-bugs-errors-request.html#post26579201


----------



## Rasclatt

Well this sucks. Both of my most visited websites have been taken over by VS


----------



## Overclock_Admin

ohms said:


> My feedback would be return it back to the way it was. There was nothing wrong with the old forum. I don't understand the need for new ownership to come in here and completely flip things around for no reason.


The huddler platform is not supported, its dead. The option was to turn the site off or convert it back to the original platform it ran on. 
-Philip


----------



## esp42089

Bitemarks and bloodstains said:


> The 3 issues you have listed are being looked into



Thanks! That's good to hear.


----------



## DarthBaggins

looniam said:


> i know you didn't mean it, but for many that means "pay or take a chance w/problems @work" :thumbsdow
> 
> personally i use UB, disconnnect, privacy badger and ghorstery and see nothing.
> 
> like i see nothing in the future of whitelisting this site again.
> 
> 
> EDIT
> lolut?
> 
> see atachment.


Definitely not meant that way, but I also did that back when I initially joined so over the years it’s been nice. I hated seeing ads when on the forum and hate seeing them on all forums (unless it’s a true Site sponsor - which would be directly related to the site etc).


----------



## IT Diva

Overclock_Admin said:


> We have a punch list. I unfortunately cant dictate what is completed first but photo attachments are on there.
> -Philip


Thanks,

Will try to hang tight and give the team a chance.

It's just hard to believe that in 2018, this is the best option there is . . .


----------



## ohms

Dynomutt said:


> I miss the most popular news threads on the front page, can we have that back please?


This would be excellent!


----------



## ohms

Overclock_Admin said:


> The huddler platform is not supported, its dead. The option was to turn the site off or convert it back to the original platform it ran on.
> -Philip


Then at least try and make it look like the older format, the new format is pretty terrible.


----------



## Almost Heathen

Are flames (under usernames) coming back eventually?

It's easier, if needed, to evaluate a users reputation visually as opposed to looking at tiny text on the bottom. Not to mention they were aesthetically pleasing and added character to the site (IMO).


----------



## Murlocke

As one of the oldest members that still browse the website (joined in 2004), I absolutely hate it. It will honestly make me stop coming here if left as-is. I liked having the most recent normal & news posts right at the top separated out. There was absolutely nothing wrong with the old layout, it was easy to use and understand.

EDIT: We don't even have computer spec signatures anymore?!?! You got rid of the best parts of the site, and we gained nothing. I hope I am missing something!


----------



## MrFox

Gosh, I don't like being a party-pooper, but I really hate the new UI. So many sad trends in web design at every turn. Reminds me too much of the other web sites that have "upgraded" to the super-bloated and tacky-looking W10 look and feel that wastes so much screen space and requires more rigmarole. Everything consumes about twice the amount of screen space than it should and requires way more scrolling. 

I am not (so far) having the issue of the view defaulting to mobile, so that's good. Glad I can give a thumbs up on that.

Maybe I am just too old school because I prefer the no-fluff look and feel without any fancy-schmancy stuff. Still waiting for the HWBOT to get their R7 bugs sorted as well.

This is my first post with the new UI. I am seeing this error when I try to finish the post. LOL

The following errors occurred with your submission:
This forum requires that you wait 10 seconds between posts. Please try again in 9 seconds.


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

The recent discussions and news sections and sig rigs are being looked into



> *Reported/In Progress:*
> - Missing Images - Reported
> - Forum Permissions need to be reviewed - For Sale, Off Topic, Private - Reported
> - Staff Badges new to be restored - Reported
> - Rep to restored and remove “likes” - will review
> - Rig Builder Header alignment - Reported/Creative
> - HomePage formatting needed
> Recent News and Recent Threads Section added back on Homepage
> - Mobile Skin on desktop will not revert to Full Skin - Did not test to avoid being locked
> - PM’s are individual not thread view
> - Non HTTPS login
> - Signature Rigs are broken
> - @MenTion not working
> - Trade Rating Missing
> - Edit post timestamps are off
> - Missing Avatars and unable to upload new
> - Missing active members in current thread
> - Draft functionality restored?
> - Thread live feed update missing
> - Users banned when logged in
> - Reports of users having to reset passwords early few hours to remain on the site
> - Double Posting
> - Mods PM going to other user PM
> - Search Index broke - Indexing Error - No enabled local indexes to search
> - Password resets to log back in


http://www.overclock.net/forum/3-ov...ch-list-bugs-errors-request.html#post26579201


----------



## MrFox

Wow, this is weird. Check the screen shot.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Tried to wade through all the comments, but with 300+ still remaining... Yeah, I've got better things to do than deal with a site that's painfully slow.

I'm also rather surprised that with a dev site having been up for 3+ months (wasn't hard to find, as it was indexed by Google, and has been in existence since July 2017....) that soooo many glitches made it through in the transition, not to mention all the features that were rather obvious via metrics as being CRITICAL to the users that they wouldn't be there when the transition to the new forum went live.



Overclock_Admin said:


> *UPDATE - We will post more details as progress is made.
> 
> - Working on a dark skin, will have proof in 24 hours
> (snip)
> Jeff M*


While screenshots are nice and all, how long will we have to wait until a dark skin is actually available?



Overclock_Admin said:


> *UPDATE:
> 
> How to Toggle Sidebar or Active Topics:
> http://www.overclock.net/forum/foru...ggle-side-bar-active-topics.html#post26577065
> 
> Jeff M*


Dead link is dead. Keeps re-routing to http://www.overclock.net/forum/index.php#post26572225 which just shows the main forum landing area.


----------



## Murlocke

Bitemarks and bloodstains said:


> The recent discussions and news sections and sig rigs are being looked into
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/forum/3-ov...ch-list-bugs-errors-request.html#post26579201


That is a pretty large list of critical bugs. I feel like this was pushed too early.



MrFox said:


> Wow, this is weird. Check the screen shot.


Your post was edited by a mod because of the double post bug perhaps?


----------



## gonX

WhiteWulfe said:


> Dead link is dead. Keeps re-routing to http://www.overclock.net/forum/index.php#post26572225 which just shows the main forum landing area.


Here's the fixed link:
http://www.overclock.net/forum/1516...ggle-side-bar-active-topics.html#post26577065

I will update his post with the updated link.

/edit:

The phantom edits are also known and are being worked on. An observant user reported that the "edited by" user are AVS Forum users, not OCN users.


----------



## epic1337

gonX said:


> /edit:
> 
> The phantom edits are also known and are being worked on. An observant user reported that the "edited by" user are AVS Forum users, not OCN users.


interesting, care to share the cause? its one of the more amusing glitches occurring in OCN.


----------



## STEvil

mobile version of the site allows ads to inject overlays. Had one on my phone at lunch.

very very very bad...


----------



## gonX

epic1337 said:


> interesting, care to share the cause? its one of the more amusing glitches occurring in OCN.


My guess is just as good as yours. Only thing I know is that VerticalScope also owns AVS Forum so it may be something as silly as the edits table pointing to incorrect users.


----------



## Murlocke

epic1337 said:


> interesting, care to share the cause? its one of the more amusing glitches occurring in OCN.


I just noticed that I have infractions from AVSForum showing up on my OCN account now. They aren't even the same username, so no idea how it pulled them.

There is some major, major bugs going on and I feel like the site should just be completely rolled back at this point.


----------



## Wolfeshaman

gonX said:


> Here's the fixed link:
> http://www.overclock.net/forum/1516...ggle-side-bar-active-topics.html#post26577065
> 
> I will update his post with the updated link.
> 
> /edit:
> 
> The phantom edits are also known and are being worked on. An observant user reported that the "edited by" user are AVS Forum users, not OCN users.


Well this is a bit concerning.


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

The infractions/warnings are from OCN just when the site went live the backend options is for all warnings/infractions to come from a single account rather the individual mod (that account is called avs notice), this is not something we are keeping.


----------



## Spawne32

gonX said:


> Here's the fixed link:
> http://www.overclock.net/forum/1516...ggle-side-bar-active-topics.html#post26577065
> 
> I will update his post with the updated link.
> 
> /edit:
> 
> The phantom edits are also known and are being worked on. An observant user reported that the "edited by" user are AVS Forum users, not OCN users.


wow, just...wow


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

superstition222 said:


> Javascript spew, probably with a new inability to log in without enabling a whole ton of crap. (Not done testing yet. So far, it looks like Google stuff is required.)


You should only have to enable Cloudflare, Cloudfront, Google/GoogleAPIs, and Viglink. I know those domains are safe, and ad domains have nothing to do with login functionality.

Edit; and guys, we don't need this cluttered up with more screenshots of irrelevant/inappropriate ads. We know about them and VS knows about them. Let's move on and only report/post what isn't already being worked on.


----------



## hyp36rmax

gonX said:


> Here's the fixed link:
> http://www.overclock.net/forum/1516...ggle-side-bar-active-topics.html#post26577065
> 
> I will update his post with the updated link.
> 
> /edit:
> 
> The phantom edits are also known and are being worked on. An observant user reported that the "edited by" user are AVS Forum users, not OCN users.


What an odd place to put this option. I thought it would be under "Settings and options" not your personal details...


----------



## hokk

What were you thinking ?

it looks awful like really wow 

i'm sure i'm mirroring what people said a BIG step backwards.


----------



## Xyxox

Murlocke said:


> I just noticed that I have infractions from AVSForum showing up on my OCN account now. They aren't even the same username, so no idea how it pulled them.
> 
> There is some major, major bugs going on and I feel like the site should just be completely rolled back at this point.


Email address?


----------



## r3vrb

i really dislike the new website. The UI is clumsy and bland. I wish i could easily navigate hot topics arounds industry news. I liked the old frontpage. I.E. now i have to navigate a spaghetti of forum and subforums.


----------



## Quantum Reality

gonX said:


> I'm Danish, so what goes as "acceptable" is quite different. I'd have to display basically full nudity with intent to do so to be called to HR. An advertisement showing a dental operation is basically nothing.
> Management is very busy, so it's the least I can do to ensure the ads are dealt with in an appropriate manner.


Well, I find a "dental operation" ad to be frankly disturbing. Please include such ads in your model for "not acceptable", thank you.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Chunky_Chimp said:


> You should only have to enable Cloudflare, Cloudfront, Google/GoogleAPIs, and Viglink. I know those domains are safe, and ad domains have nothing to do with login functionality.
> 
> Edit; and guys, we don't need this cluttered up with more screenshots of irrelevant/inappropriate ads. We know about them and VS knows about them. Let's move on and only report/post what isn't already being worked on.


All you need is overclock.net and ajax.googleapis.com for the site to work. Unless I'm missing functionality I think I'm not.


----------



## SoloCamo

KarathKasun said:


> None of those are NSFW, and I don't see any nudity.
> 
> If random tabloid ads are embarrassing to you, I hope you stay off of 95% of the internet.
> 
> The only legitimate problem I see is that they are not generally tech related.


That's why many of us come to OCN, it's not like 95% of the internet which at this point is just pure garbage. The only sites I see those ads on are the ones my girlfriend clicks from her facebook feed. Aka pure rubbish.

Edit: I can't even bold text with ctrl+b ...? Seriously?


----------



## ACM

gonX said:


> Here's the fixed link:
> http://www.overclock.net/forum/1516...ggle-side-bar-active-topics.html#post26577065
> 
> I will update his post with the updated link.
> 
> /edit:
> 
> The phantom edits are also known and are being worked on. An observant user reported that the "edited by" user are AVS Forum users, not OCN users.


The whole platform is just the VerticalScope AVSForum vB template cutdown and has OCN on top of it. Such a half-baked execution.



Bitemarks and bloodstains said:


> The infractions/warnings are from OCN just when the site went live the backend options is for all warnings/infractions to come from a single account rather the individual mod (that account is called avs notice), this is not something we are keeping.


Looks like the infractions are from the AVSForum system. Is the new OCN vB theme just a rip off of their AVS theme?



Spawne32 said:


> wow, just...wow


It's so unprofessional. 
A corporation like VerticalScope will never be able to run this site like it was before when it's just shortcuts & mistakes in the beginning. It's a slap in the face to members who have spent a third of their life on this site.


----------



## epic1337

Quantum Reality said:


> Well, I find a "dental operation" ad to be frankly disturbing. Please include such ads in your model for "not acceptable", thank you.


to begin with, finding ads besides technology in a tech site like OCN is very odd.

i mean, anyone visiting OCN would obviously be looking for technology related topics, specifically computer related topics.
so finding things like gossips and myths irrelevant to computer topics is very unexpected.


----------



## gonX

SoloCamo said:


> Edit: I can't even bold text with ctrl+b ...? Seriously?


Speaking of this, many shortcuts don't work - ctrl+enter and alt+s to submit a post etc. If people can think of other shortcuts please post them here.


----------



## Overclock_Admin

hyp36rmax said:


> What an odd place to put this option. I thought it would be under "Settings and options" not your personal details...


that's how all of the vB usercp layout looks like. I don't know why it's like that but other vb forums have it the same way. 

Lee


----------



## blaze2210

An example of acceptable ads for Overclock.net would be tech-related ads....I personally refuse to view any webpage without an ad blocker, but if some ads were to be shown, they should at least be relevant to the site's subject matter.


----------



## m4fox90

Please remove, or add the option to remove, the floating Active Topics. The bright red post count markers are very distracting.


----------



## Ithanul

JackCY said:


> Yeah it's quite CPU heavy now, no idea about before but comparing to other sites it's CPU heavy scrolling up and down, not necessarily worse than other forums, probably same forum engines. Could be some CSS bloat who knows.
> It's usable but it's far from being CPU friendly website.


Hmmm, I need to check on my system. So far this site running faster for me, than again, I got all my blockers on scripts going nuts and stripping out 19 scripts from running.

Ok, seems when I scroll I get around a 19-20% spike on one of my CPU threads on my 1900X. Maybe the hit is not hard in Linux (running in Mint Mate 18.3). I will test a bit later on my lappy which has a older i3 in it.



kithylin said:


> I totally didn't notice that.. our "Rep" has now been converted in to "Likes" ... LOL, YAY LET'S SOCIAL MEDIA IT UP.
> 
> Also "Trader Rep" seems to be completely gone and erased, does not exist anymore.


At least other forums I go to get creative on that front. Like the LTT forums, they give like, agree, informative, and funny as choices (I don't mind that setup).
TPU uses just likes (which is a bore).
So, yeah, I rather we have our rep system back instead.



kithylin said:


> From what I can see the only main reason they changed is 3 things:
> 
> 1.) They now can track a lot more of our activity on here than ever before.
> 2.) The ads are bigger and take up more of the page now.
> 3.) They have completely "Socialized" the website. There is now integration of every single possible social-media website on the internet tied in and embedded in to every single OCN page now.


No kidding, considering I have to enable google api scripts to even login into the site.

Anyway, I am going to stay over on LTT and TPU until this mess gets straighten out over here. Which sucks since out of the big main three I lurk about this one I consider my home for folding/boincing info.


----------



## Zero4549

*Simply Awful*

I am genuinely disgusted. This is worse than the teething stages of the original huddler transition, which is to say it is impressibly and unprecedently awful. 

While I was disheartened to see many knowledgeable and helpful veteran members leave during that aforementioned transition period, I also scoffed at it, thinking people were acting childish and shallow to leave such a community over cosmetic issues (albeit rather glaring ones), poor communication, and a few (admittedly awful, but mostly temporary) bugs and usability issues. 

This time around, however, not only has the OCN staff apparently failed to learn from their past mistakes, but have managed to goof things up even worse than last time!

Where was the announcement of this change, or the nearly 2-day long outage during the transition? Communication was poor, but we least we knew /something/ was coming the last time around, and that we should have expected some downtime.

Why does the new UI look like a 90's image/file board's navigation directory, slightly retooled for minimal passible compatibility with modern resolutions? The original huddler UI was messy and disjointed, but at least it accomplished it's goals of modernizing the then-quite-outdated site, and didn't remove (much) functionality outside of bugs. Furthermore, it was continually refined to the point where it eventually surpassed the old site in just about every respect.

Where are all the missing features? No, I'm serious. "We're working on it" or "Its coming soon" are /NOT/ acceptable answers (see what I did there? this abomination doesn't even support italics!). Anyone with the slightest competency with webdesign would have extensively tested this offline before to a live test site, and then further tested there with people who /ACTUALLY USE THIS SITE AND KNOW WHAT FEATURES TO EXPECT/ before pushing it to the official domain. There's no excuse for replacing a fully working platform that no one was complaining about with a rushed, incomplete, unannounced trainwreck! 

How did you manage to screw up to the back-end this hard? 3/4 times that I've clicked on my profile, I've been taken to someone else's profile or an entirely unrelated page. Why is my add blocker suddenly blocking 3 times as many requests? How is it that even with said requests blocked, simply having this page open (statically) is running up 5 times the CPU usage of the old site (which itself was never terribly efficient, and in fact was known in its youth for forcing the retirement of many members who mainly posted from older machines or mobile devices)? Why is there a like system? This is the third time it has been attempted, and the third time it will fail. So many whys.

I love OCN, and as such, I wholeheartedly hope you guys manage to smooth this out and provide something that both the business side, and us users, can agree is better than the old site. That said, as things stand, I cannot express how truly disappointed I am.


----------



## hyp36rmax

m4fox90 said:


> Please remove, or add the option to remove, the floating Active Topics. The bright red post count markers are very distracting.


It's in your User CP Personal Details


----------



## andrews2547

m4fox90 said:


> Please remove, or add the option to remove, the floating Active Topics. The bright red post count markers are very distracting.


That already is an option. It's near the bottom of this page: http://www.overclock.net/forum/profile.php?do=editprofile


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Yup... have to echo what so many have stated in here already. It doesn't even matter to me if you get it all actually working (because most of it doesn't) I still won't be spending any time on here from now on.

I could understand dealing with this in ~2003 - but then again back then I would have chosen an old BBS over this anyway.

The site is now more like a poorly indexed blog... it might be OK if you're just a content *consumer* but if you're interested in being a *provider* it isn't worth the effort required just to throw up updates to a build log... let alone start a new one.

I get that you supposedly didn't have a choice... but now, neither do many of us.  I'll try coming back in a few months and see if it's either fixed or (hopefully) just back to the way it was before. Seems like a poorly executed rip-off to me at this point. Sorry if that's harsh - but at least it's honest.


----------



## braincracking

Doesn't seem to get much better right:


----------



## Overclock_Admin

SoloCamo said:


> That's why many of us come to OCN, it's not like 95% of the internet which at this point is just pure garbage. The only sites I see those ads on are the ones my girlfriend clicks from her facebook feed. Aka pure rubbish.
> 
> Edit: I can't even bold text with ctrl+b ...? Seriously?





gonX said:


> Speaking of this, many shortcuts don't work - ctrl+enter and alt+s to submit a post etc. If people can think of other shortcuts please post them here.


I will add this to the list to see if we can activate them.

For those who missed it here is the punch list of items reported, completed, or in progress. Standby for daily updates.
http://www.overclock.net/forum/3-ov...73-update-punch-list-bugs-errors-request.html

Things will get back to normal once we sort out all the custom functions on the site, give us some time and report anything else you notice.

Thanks in advance,
Jeff M


----------



## andrews2547

Zero4549 said:


> Where was the announcement of this change, or the nearly 2-day long outage during the transition? Communication was poor, but we least we knew /something/ was coming the last time around, and that we should have expected some downtime.


It was on the front page for just over a week. http://www.overclock.net/forum/3-ov...tion/1645790-overclock-net-chapter-three.html


----------



## l88bastar




----------



## Overclock_Admin

Boomer1990 said:


> All I can say is just wow. When the site changed a number of years ago it took a little bit to get used to it, but this is just straight up untested garbage. How on earth did the people up top actually decide to go live with the site in this condition?
> 
> OCN has been the very first site on my favorites bar for over 6 years now and one of the main reasons for it was because of how the main page was. It was nice to have the duel split news, and it really needs to be fixed asap.
> 
> Some of the ads that people posted they are getting are straight up unacceptable for a site that takes itself as serious as OCN does. It is straight up pathetic that people are getting those ads some of which are probably against the tos. vB and the Ocn admins should be embarrassed by this. The ads are straight up click bait ads you see on someone of the most garbage sites out there. The last thing OCN needs is to get a bad misconception because of the ads shown.
> 
> There are numerous other issues as well but I do not want my post to go on forever, but this site should of never released in this condition that just reeks of being untested. I fear we will get another exodus of great and helpful members like we did with the last site change and that one was not nearly as bad as this.


We have been reporting offensive ads and they should start to roll back a bit.

Jeff M


----------



## Spawne32

l88bastar said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VScSEXRwUqQ


was thinking more along the lines of


----------



## phenom01

Simply do not like the new format. Lots of bugs no FrontPage of recent topics easily accessed. Loss of pictures avatars and trader ratings and so on. No Sig rig I see that as a huge issue trying to help people solve problems.


----------



## xxicrimsonixx

I really like the new look. OCN has been like a home for me on the internet, so I really appreciate that your always making improvements.


----------



## Overclock_Admin

Boomer1990 said:


> For those of you wanting a dark theme TFL Replica made a version with it in this thread -->http://www.overclock.net/forum/web-coding/1647521-ocn-dusk-vbulletin-wip.html, so far the site looks a lot better imo. Not nearly as blinding on the eyes.


I should have a proof of the dark theme Thursday afternoon.

Jeff M


----------



## Zero4549

andrews2547 said:


> It was on the front page for just over a week. http://www.overclock.net/forum/3-ov...tion/1645790-overclock-net-chapter-three.html


Thank you, however...

I'm on here *every single day* and the first thing I do is check all the news threads and front page threads for anything that seems even remotely interesting. I don't use any third party scripts on this site. The only customizations I had made were through the official options provided in the old platform. 

With that said, please explain to me how I, and many others, never saw this thread? I'm not saying the old site never had such bugs, but I would expect such an important announcement to have been plastered all over the place, and thoroughly tested and proven to be visible to *all users* regardless of their settings, and for significantly longer than a week.


----------



## inedenimadam

Well, I am usually a fan of new and shiny, but my eyes are burning...

but...why? 

Picture comments awaiting approval?

I miss the carousel on front page.
Where is my emoji button?


----------



## phenom01

Zero4549 said:


> Thank you, however...
> 
> I'm on here *every single day* and the first thing I do is check all the news threads and front page threads for anything that seems even remotely interesting. I don't use any third party scripts on this site. The only customizations I had made were through the official options provided in the old platform.
> 
> With that said, please explain to me how I, and many others, never saw this thread? I'm not saying the old site never had such bugs, but I would expect such an important announcement to have been plastered all over the place, and thoroughly tested and proven to be visible to *all users* regardless of their settings, and for significantly longer than a week.



I check the site several times daily and never knew this was coming.


----------



## Overclock_Admin

LostParticle said:


> Another thing:
> 
> - Previously when posting in a thread I was automatically subscribed to it. Now, even though I've already posted a couple of times in here, I am getting no e-mail notifications when a new post is added.


You can set your auto to subscribe settings in the User CP or click on Thread subscription for each thread.

Jeff M


----------



## Overclock_Admin

LostParticle said:


> I don't know if these have been already mentioned:
> 
> - When I click to visit a thread it takes me to the first post of it and not to the last. So, I have to click twice to get to the last post.
> - I cannot see who is watching a thread, this one for example.
> - Spoilers do not open / function.


Do you mean who is in the thread currently and active?

Jeff M


----------



## inedenimadam

phenom01 said:


> I check the site several times daily and never knew this was coming.


Never saw it coming either


----------



## l88bastar

Spawne32 said:


> was thinking more along the lines of
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z0GFRcFm-aY


That's a little too upbeat!


----------



## Overclock_Admin

LostParticle said:


> Nevermind, I found it.
> 
> This site is much slower on my system now.
> 
> 
> Question:
> I see these new things:
> Mentioned: 0 Post(s)
> Tagged: 0 Thread(s)
> Quoted: 1 Post(s)
> 
> - Will there be a way to count all the times I have been mentioned, tagged and quoted, all these years, since 2014 when I've joined?


Looking into this.

Jeff M


----------



## Overclock_Admin

lolllll117 said:


> Not a fan at all.
> The home page is incredibly dull without the news carousel
> For some reason it defaults to the mobile layout of the site
> Sig Rigs were one of the few things that made this site stand out from other forum pages and now those are gone
> site isn't HTTPS, even on the login screen of all places
> There are more advertisements than BUZZFEED
> the user profile looks significantly less "custom" from what it used to be
> this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "likes" make this feel too much like a social media site
> and lastly in my opinion the whole site feels less readable and appealing than before.
> 
> Edit: i've been searching for awhile now and i can't find where to change the "new to overclock.net" thing under my name. It probably shouldn't be that hard to find.


Stay logged in and you should see way fewer ads.

We are reporting inappropriate ads also.

Jeff M


----------



## Overclock_Admin

Wishmaker said:


> Been here for a while, saw a few changes of the forums but I have to saythe old adage that things can always be worse seems to apply.
> I recall the Huddler rage period and how you worked around the clock to fix it but the forum visuals, fonts, display, was almost spot on from the start.
> 
> The new forums have ZERO personality and look like someone decided to make a free forum overnight because they could.
> Nothing looks right now. Avatars are wasting space. the Post box is not okay, signature area is broken. Side menus taking too much space and being bombarded with useless threads when you are on the home page is a huge turn off. Where is the active news section?
> 
> Sorry to say but the new forums are not okay and seem amateurish.
> 
> 
> 
> PS: I am not new to overclock.net. I have a custom title above my avatar.


We can update the user's titles based upon join date, make them open for users to update, or remove them.

We will talk with the mods to see what they prefer.

Jeff M


----------



## Ithanul

Now, this is super interesting. Another folder brought up not seeing ads while using a Linux distro.
I turned all my blockers off for a short bit. Nope, no ads for me either while on a Linux distro.

Plus, site still very fast for me with all the scripts operating.
For once, having a Linux distro has one heck of advantage.


----------



## Overclock_Admin

Targonis said:


> There is no way to see all posts by user(helpful in threads like the ROG Crosshair VI Hero thread that has well over 32000 posts).


Once the Search is fixed they will be an advanced search to search by user Threads or Posts.

Jeff M


----------



## Overclock_Admin

HOMECINEMA-PC said:


> I cant find any of my build pics , photos ect on my profile page . This alone worries me cause I don't wanna lose em . Most of them are the only copies I had . :-[





HOMECINEMA-PC said:


> I cant find any of my build pics , photos ect on my profile page . This alone worries me cause I don't wanna lose em . Most of them are the only copies I had . :-[
> 
> E.
> 
> Don't know why I quoted you bro
> 
> E.2
> 
> Or friggin double posted either


Working on restoring pics, stand by for updates.



LostParticle said:


> Can you make the "Active Topics" box auto-hide?


Yes - you can turn it off in user CP

http://www.overclock.net/forum/profile.php?do=editprofile

Toggle Right Sidebar

Jeff M


----------



## Overclock_Admin

Aggrotech said:


> asked earlier and got no response, i looked all over and couldnt find anything. Im assuming you cant.
> 
> 
> also, has anyone checked out verticalscopes website? Seems like the OCN team got duped by this garbage can of a company lmao.


You can turn it off in user CP, also posted a How To thread in the Help section.

http://www.overclock.net/forum/profile.php?do=editprofile

Toggle Right Sidebar

Jeff M


----------



## S.M.

I've tried to use the site and I can't. It's difficult to use.

I'm going to have to say goodbye for a bit. Maybe in a few months, you'll have it figured out.


----------



## Overclock_Admin

*UPDATE

PhotoPost Images are working again among others.

http://www.overclock.net/photopost/

Jeff M*


----------



## Laithan

Looks like Quick reply is now open by default. Improvements are coming :thumb:

Shout out to all the admins working on this transition and being in the "Hot seat" with a whole bunch of unhappy campers. lol

Thanks for listening to us. :yessir:


----------



## Overclock_Admin

ryan92084 said:


> The amount of questions where the correct the answer of Read the thread is ridiculous.
> 
> *Here's a FAQ*
> *What happened to the old forums?*
> Huddler platform is dead and they were forced to move and they decided to "join" vertical scope (google them). See http://www.overclock.net/forum/over...tion/1645790-overclock-net-chapter-three.html
> *Where is HTTPS*
> It should be enabled for login and stuff but currently isn't and is being worked on. The whole site not being HTTPS is a Vertical scope issue from what I understand. http://www.overclock.net/forum/over...ew-platform-feedback-thread.html#post26561689 and http://www.overclock.net/forum/over...erclock-net-chapter-three-2.html#post26550338
> *Can we go back?*
> No
> *Why are there sooo many issues/why wasn't this tested/etc?*
> It was tested but something went wrong because the end product didn't match the beta
> *Where are the pictures?*
> Known issue, they are still there it is being worked on http://www.overclock.net/forum/over...platform-feedback-thread-43.html#post26575665
> *Where are badges/titles/etc?*
> Being worked on http://www.overclock.net/forum/over...platform-feedback-thread-43.html#post26575665
> *Why can't I access xxxx forum?*
> Permission issue, its being worked on but it can be fixed individually apparently so feel free to post
> *Where is the quick reply?*
> You can expand it at the bottom of a page (right button in the blue quick reply bar) or just click quick reply in any post but then it'll quote them even though it doesn't show up in the text box. However it often bugs out and attempts to double post but you can't the can't post for 10 seconds warning. _Edit should be at least semi fixed _ http://www.overclock.net/forum/over...platform-feedback-thread-43.html#post26575665
> *Why is the editor so crap*
> Change it in usercp>options http://www.overclock.net/forum/foru...e-between-basic-enhanced-wysiwyg-editors.html
> *How can I make all these emails stop?*
> Go to your subscription page and use the upper right check box to select all threads. Then go to the bottom right use the drop down menu next to the "Go" button to change the notification settings. Then check your default notification email settings in User CP>Options.
> *Why does the homepage look awful?*
> Its a temporary placeholder. It'll get better http://www.overclock.net/forum/over...platform-feedback-thread-43.html#post26575665
> *Where is the rep? Likes are gross*
> Rep will be returning. Likes are a placeholder http://www.overclock.net/forum/over...ew-platform-feedback-thread.html#post26561033
> *Where are the smileys?*
> In the more advanced editor. See above for how to change.
> *How do I jump to the first unread post?*
> Use the down facing arrow to the left of the thread title. The right facing arrow to the right of the title takes you to the last post. The first time you do this for each thread it'll likely be off by several days but works afterwards.
> *What's the deal with posts being edited by someone random in 2014?*
> Couple of bugs combined and is being worked on.
> *Why does xxxx look sooo bad?*
> Growing pains. Make sure you are on the desktop version (some browsers are defaulting to mobile)Post a SS or describe what you don't like.
> *Searching threads and trying to see all posts from a user gives an error*
> They know
> *Where did rigs go?*
> Its gone, unsure when/if it'll return.
> *It is too bright make it darker!*
> In the works http://www.overclock.net/forum/over...platform-feedback-thread-43.html#post26575665
> *Can I get rid of the active topics sidebar?*
> Working on an option. http://www.overclock.net/forum/over...platform-feedback-thread-43.html#post26575665 For now you can use ublock to kill it _Edit: fixed http://www.overclock.net/forum/over...platform-feedback-thread-10.html#post26577113_


You wanta job, lol?

Jeff M


----------



## Laithan

Overclock_Admin said:


> *UPDATE
> 
> PhotoPost Images are working again among others.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/photopost/
> 
> Jeff M*


Confirmed, I am seeing my pics in my threads now 

Where do we go to see all pics we've uploaded in a particular thread? I often search through them.

Thank you


----------



## ZoomThruPoom

Special thanks to uBlock Origin, No Script, and the adblock plugin on my Gargoyled router, Overclock.Net remains ad-free on my screen.

I've been a member for a while and I lurked a couple years before I joined as well. Never felt the need to buy a paid subscription to OCN. The new barrage of ads & trackers and the reminders of a paid membership giving the option of an ad free experience, but our trackers are still there, just aren't going to work with this community.

The current sate of the site is honestly to be expected now seeing the scale of the changes being made to it. Understandable it's going to take time and a lot of work to get it back to where it was. 

It's just the changes presented so far are nothing anyone wanted or asked for around this site. Members don't want a more social media like experience here. There's plenty of other sites for that. 

Users care about computer hardware & software and tech news on this site. We care about benign things like mouse feet, pretty wires and colorful lights. We care about more serious things like, electricity bills and how hot is dangerous? 

We don't care about quote, tagged, or like counters.

Overclock.net has basically been the same for so long it seemed like tradition. It would be such a shame to see it broken and most of community complaints about changes will have this at the core. Hopefully with updates and adjustments everything will smooth itself out and return to the glory of what the site was.

There is time to figure it out and most of us will wait or ride it out until things go back to normal. Regardless of what some inflamed posted might suggest. On such a community driven site such as OCN it shouldn't be too hard to get it all right again. 

OCN better not fall the same way of a few car forums I was apart of awhile after VS took over.

May the light from the community riot fires show you the way.


----------



## inedenimadam

Is it just me, or do all of the floating header buttons lead back to forum root?


----------



## looniam

so i guess the multi quote is broken?


----------



## MacG32

I appreciate all of the hard work it's going to take to get Overclock.net back to an acceptable medium for all of the users. The changes so far have been positive and things are slowly starting to get better. It's nice to be able to see the changes go live and that the feedback is being taken seriously. It'll probably take a few months to work out all of the major deficiencies. I'm looking forward to the magic that's going to happen. All good things take time and this is what we'll just have to deal with.

Once the news is consolidated back in to a live listing at http://www.overclock.net/forum/149-industry-news/ , I would like the option again to be able to have a RSS feed of all the news that's posted. I am currently subscribed to this RSS Feed: http://www.overclock.net/rss.php?action=livefeed&forumId=149 Please bring this feature back. Thank you @Overclock_Admin .


----------



## epic1337

i got my avatar re-uploaded, thats one issue fixed.


----------



## Overclock_Admin

looniam said:


> so i guess the multi quote is broken?





inedenimadam said:


> Is it just me, or do all of the floating header buttons lead back to forum root?


Mutli Quote is working.

Jeff M


----------



## LCRava

Overclock_Admin said:


> Hey all, let me reintroduce myself, my name's Kyle I'm part of the community relations team here with VerticalScope, I'd also like to introduce some members of my team who will be helping make this process as smooth as possible.
> Lee, Jeff, and Philip. We will all be around to help answer your questions
> 
> Now you may notice some features are not back online yet, we are still getting those configured properly but wanted to let you back into your community as soon as possible.
> 
> How we got here:
> 
> 
> 
> So take a look around, explore, and let us know what you think and what you're curious about!
> 
> Have a question about how a new feature works, where an old feature went, or just otherwise need some help using the new software? Check out the Platform Support Forum: http://www.overclock.net/forum/forum-platform-help-discussion/
> 
> 
> *Known issues which should be resolving soon liste din the post below:*
> http://www.overclock.net/forum/over...ch-list-bugs-errors-request.html#post26579201
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!


Your new design sucks and does not work properly. Give us the option to keep what worked.


----------



## chris89

I just cant function without my messages working correctly... all of them collapsed & that annoys me like no other...

Spend time uncollapsing & then they recollapse

**Also the forum is double posting when i post...

*Can you please uncollapse all messages by default or have a button at the top of each conversation to "UNCOLLAPSE ALL"?*


----------



## SoloCamo

Overclock_Admin said:


> We can update the user's titles based upon join date, make them open for users to update, or remove them.
> 
> We will talk with the mods to see what they prefer.
> 
> Jeff M


or we could just keep the same requirements that were in place previously?


----------



## Master Chicken

gonX said:


> We already have Overclocked accounts. The forum functionality of these are still to be implemented on the new site, but one of the major selling points is avoiding ads.


Apparently the payments page is down, or you would already have my $20. I know you guys have plenty to do, so I'll try again in a few days.


----------



## chris89

OCN : I just sent a message to @mynm .. no reply but I had an important picture i sent with the hex offset location of the timing strap that I lost & i want to look at it...

It's missing in my "Sent Folder" .. message sent to @mynm right before the maintenance of corruption began...


----------



## inedenimadam

Overclock_Admin said:


> Mutli Quote is working.
> 
> Jeff M


You quoted me but didn't respond to my inquiry?


----------



## looniam

Overclock_Admin said:


> Mutli Quote is working.
> 
> Jeff M


i guess you di . . nevermind.


SoloCamo said:


> or we could just keep the same requirements that were in place previously?


nothing will be the same again.


----------



## inedenimadam

looniam said:


> i guess you di . . nevermind.
> 
> nothing will be the same again.


And we don't get embedded quotes...?

its going to get confusing without context in the post.

Also: can we have auto subscribe upon posting?


----------



## Spawne32

Master Chicken said:


> Apparently the payments page is down, or you would already have my $20. I know you guys have plenty to do, so I'll try again in a few days.


----------



## ku4eto

So....

Are going to have ANYTIME soon, a global option, or change, of ALL OLD SUBSCRIBED THREADS having the EMAIL NOTIFICATION disabled? 
I didn't put the email notification on Huddler, but here its enabled by default!


----------



## gene-z

Tons of old links are broken and re-direct to the main forum. You broke a ton of useful threads. All photos are missing from informational posts. Rig signatures are gone. No editing tools when making replies. Useless Active topic sidebar that replaced the useful image library from thread images. Same outdated and boring design from 10 years ago of having the header animation shrink. Can't see who is browsing the thread anymore. Home page is far worse and looks generic. No emjoiis.

I'm sure there is a ton more features you removed, but you ruined this forum. For what? So you can add facebook like buttons? Where are the benefits of this update/re-design? I haven't see one useful new feature and everything loads slower.


----------



## huzzug

Can you guys bring back the "Posted xx hours / seconds ago" for most recent posts instead of having the absolute date amd time.


----------



## GeneO

m4fox90 said:


> Please remove, or add the option to remove, the floating Active Topics. The bright red post count markers are very distracting.


Yes please do. I is just wasted space as far as I am concerned.


----------



## padman

I don't have any tools to link/bold/inset image etc. when writing posts, also in the advanced editor. Latest Chrome. Cleared cache and all..


----------



## azanimefan

hurricane28 said:


> Now it looks all weird and i can't find anything.. Hope its getting resolved soon.


Agreed. It's aggravating.

I simply stopped using the site. Only returned to find this thread.


----------



## epic1337

GeneO said:


> Yes please do. I is just wasted space as far as I am concerned.


this was already added under the profile details, its at the bottom.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

ku4eto said:


> So....
> 
> Are going to have ANYTIME soon, a global option, or change, of ALL OLD SUBSCRIBED THREADS having the EMAIL NOTIFICATION disabled?
> I didn't put the email notification on Huddler, but here its enabled by default!


Same issue for me. Email is about to get flooded.


----------



## GeneO

epic1337 said:


> this was already added under the profile details, its at the bottom.


yeah found it, thank goodness,


----------



## WhiteWulfe

andrews2547 said:


> It was on the front page for just over a week. http://www.overclock.net/forum/3-ov...tion/1645790-overclock-net-chapter-three.html


Might want to mention that it was less than 24 hours notice for the first time.... Then it was delayed a week, and not even 11 hours notice was given before the second attempt at a rollout happened. Less than a day's notice each time is NOT "just over a week"

Original time estimate was 18 hours... Twitter said 18-24 when it went down on the 22nd, and was actually down for just over 30 hours.



Overclock_Admin said:


> I should have a proof of the dark theme Thursday afternoon.
> 
> Jeff M


Still haven't replied to whether that means just a teser picture, or an actual hard date for when we shall have a dark theme. Really, REALLY frustrating to have to wear SUNGLASSES to view my usual forum if I leave the default UI up - thankfully, there's the temporary Dusk theme, which hopefully is just that... Temporary. It's been one of the most requested features for the UI for years.

New theme is so blinding dozens of people have commented about it being painful to them, and despite not being photosensitive (or mentioning such), they're commenting about just how bright it is!



~~~~~
On another note, could we PLEASE not get emails for thread activity while we're active on the site itself? I've only been on here for five minutes, and already have that many emails for this thread itself! Old version of the forum had a self-timeout of some kind so it wouldn't actively spam people's inboxes with emails.

Also, bring back the live updating, by the gods having to constantly refresh to even SEE if someone else has posted (or you miss it when you reply yourself) is so annoying... Doubly so when we previously would get a quick lil notifier that popped up on the bottom that hey, someone else has replied, care to see their reply?


----------



## epic1337

WhiteWulfe said:


> Still haven't replied to whether that means just a teser picture, or an actual hard date for when we shall have a dark theme. Really, REALLY frustrating to have to wear SUNGLASSES to view my usual forum if I leave the default UI up - thankfully, there's the temporary Dusk theme, which hopefully is just that... Temporary. It's been one of the most requested features for the UI for years.
> 
> New theme is so blinding dozens of people have commented about it being painful to them, and despite not being photosensitive (or mentioning such), they're commenting about just how bright it is!


its probably just a sample, which people would requests a lot of things like "make this darker" or "make this lighter" and such.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

epic1337 said:


> its probably just a sample, which people would requests a lot of things like "make this darker" or "make this lighter" and such.


That's what I'm expecting, I just wish they'd answer the question without dancing around it. It's not like I'm asking them to reveal military secrets or something - I just want a timeframe better than "soon" or "we're looking into it", and that it's an actual timeframe, AND they not only stick to it... They do better than the timeframe they stated. Last part sounds demanding, but hey, site was only supposed to be down for 18 hours and it was down for 30, and soooo many things were broken out of the gate, so asking that they provide a timeframe (say, 7 days as an example), and they do it in 5... It'll restore some of the lost faith in them.

Providing a timeframe also gets people to stop asking the question every ten minutes.


----------



## Spawne32

So it looks like the ability to restore the wysiwyg editor is in the user cp options.


----------



## gene-z

Spawne32 said:


> So it looks like the ability to restore the wysiwyg editor is in the user cp options.


Yup, just found it. For those that don't want to navigate the nightmare that is the new ui: http://www.overclock.net/forum/profile.php?do=editoptions

Another thing I noticed, google searches results for OCN all just redirect to the homepage... aka broken links.


----------



## Spawne32

gene-z said:


> Yup, just found it. For those that don't want to navigate the nightmare that is the new ui: http://www.overclock.net/forum/profile.php?do=editoptions
> 
> Another thing I noticed, google searches results for OCN all just redirect to the homepage... aka broken links.


Yeh I have encountered over two dozen broken links so far.


----------



## epic1337

could the search icon and avatar icon at the top-right corner be 3x larger? its awkwardly tiny.


----------



## Sgsi5512

*Folding Stats AWOL*

Where are my [email protected] stats? I'm probably just not seeing them somewhere. Can anyone see theirs? 

Also, IMO, this new website design is unbearable. No offense, but it looks like an unorganized mobile page stretched across my desktop screen. 
I don't know why, but it feels as though there is less "space" on the screen, but there is no more content than usual. The only convenient item 
for me is the top navigation bar, which existed on the old layout. 



 Just to add my overly-critical 2 cents


----------



## Spawne32

BigSteak said:


> Where are my [email protected] stats? I'm probably just not seeing them somewhere. Can anyone see theirs?
> 
> Also, IMO, this new website design is unbearable. No offense, but it looks like an unorganized mobile page stretched across my desktop screen.
> I don't know why, but it feels as though there is less "space" on the screen, but there is no more content than usual. The only convenient item
> for me is the top navigation bar, which existed on the old layout.
> 
> 
> 
> Just to add my overly-critical 2 cents


You may be stuck in mobile mode actually. There should be icons at the bottom middle for desktop or mobile.


----------



## knifemind

I don't post a lot, but I visit pretty much daily. 

I literally thought the site was broken. Of all the possible aesthetic decisions, we ended up with this? A newcomer may not know any different, but as someone who was accustomed to a vibrant and full front page, I do not like it. But, I will adapt.  

To be clear, I hate "fluff", but your front page is your first impression. 

How would a stranger differentiate between and "Most popular discussions" and "Active topics?" Why is 75% of my screen taken up by 2 ads and a crapload of empty white space? 

And personally, I liked it when the front page posts specified what forum section they were in.

Edit: BTW, It's not all bad...once in the forum section it's not radically different. But man....kill that home page.


----------



## huzzug

I'm not sure if everyone agrees with this, but when you change the "rep" thingy, make it like it was before. I do not want to know who repped me as that would breed favorism. A mere number would be fine if you want, but a small message box like earlier with character limits was perfect.


----------



## Spawne32

huzzug said:


> I'm not sure if everyone agrees with this, but when you change the "rep" thingy, make it like it was before. I do not want to know who repped me as that would breed favorism. A mere number would be fine if you want, but a small message box like earlier with character limits was perfect.


lol if there is someone on here who spends their time worrying about rep points, they should get outside and see the sun a little more


----------



## STEvil

Overclock_Admin said:


> We have been reporting offensive ads and they should start to roll back a bit.
> 
> Jeff M


Is there any plan to vett ad scripts before they are pushed to the wild? Would rather not have the giant security hole of clickbait crap that is trying to come through right now.


----------



## huzzug

Spawne32 said:


> lol if there is someone on here who spends their time worrying about rep points, they should get outside and see the sun a little more


You must have seen the Offtopic or recommendations thread every now and then. There are many who come here for reps because they want to participate in the marketplace.

Also, the user profiles have the same information showing up under multiple tabs, ie going to friends tab gives you 2 list of your friends.


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

I finally figured out how to embed photos into text, although it's rather clumsy since you can only embed all of the ones you have uploaded instead of just the last one uploaded, but the pictures are ridiculously tiny, requiring a viewer to click on them to see a reasonably sized one. They need to be much larger in the posts. Since the host switch, I've been remembering more and more of those words Mama told me not to use.


----------



## CptAsian

Spawne32 said:


> lol if there is someone on here who spends their time worrying about rep points, they should get outside and see the sun a little more


As someone previously mentioned in this thread, having the rep system like before was nice as it was anonymous and unbiased, but it was also an indicator of which comments you made were helpful or not, and why, should the person giving the rep choose to give a reason. I think that's a fair point, and having that information was certainly useful to me, at least during my early days on OCN.


----------



## Moparman

So how do I get to my pic uploads now?


----------



## randomizer

I feel sorry for anyone running IE (more than usual). Try scrolling up and down in a thread rapidly. The poor browser has to play catch up for several seconds.


----------



## Deedaz

Is anything being done about the lack of a secure connection? I've been watching this thread but it's growing so fast I may have missed it.


----------



## epic1337

Deedaz said:


> Is anything being done about the lack of a secure connection? I've been watching this thread but it's growing so fast I may have missed it.


no announcement as of yet, the one to manage that is VerticalScope which handles the platform.
so unless VS moves there won't be HTTPS.


----------



## LostParticle

gonX said:


> Yeah I am getting the same issue with Firefox
> 
> @Overclock_Admin, consider this an issue report for the login field not working properly with a lot of password managers. Ideally we should be using the "placeholder" HTML property of the input field rather than an onfocus JS event.


Thank you! I hope it will get fixed soon! I don't know if I'm missing it but I do not see this added in that punched list.


----------



## huzzug

Can we also get the ability to see the number of posts made by members ina thread? Pretty handy in freebies and certain other off topic thread!!


----------



## next_generation

*Industry news & thread search*

The main reason for me to visit this site was the industry news section. Previously I could browse all topics from the parent "industry news" forum page but now I have to visit each section individually which is a huge step backwards and requires reloading the pages many times to check all sections. This is especially annoying when the connection isn't the best while traveling and is leading me to use other sites instead. 

This wouldn't be as frustrating if the active topics section had any relation to the section in which I'm browsing but unfortunately they seem to be site wide.

I did try searching this thread to see if this had been raised previously but couldn't see a "search thread" function anywhere and the custom search just turned up a bunch of unrelated results. I do like the new look and am sure I'll appreciate some of the new features as time goes on but for now I just don't see a way past the aforementioned issues.

Also your password reset link on mobile just opens tapatalk on the main page and displays an error.


----------



## ku4eto

randomizer said:


> I feel sorry for anyone running IE (more than usual). Try scrolling up and down in a thread rapidly. The poor browser has to play catch up for several seconds.


Firefox Developer Edition for Android does the same. And i am using a rather good phone - Sony Xperia Z3. It loads DAMN slow, plus scrolling the pages is like playing Crysis 3 on potato PC.


----------



## Captain318

Not gonna lie. I liked the old layout better. I will miss the News Section.


----------



## xTesla1856

Are you mining bitcoin in the background? Scrolling performance is still awful, CPU usage WAY TOO HIGH and images and avatars take ages to load. Besides, why is every image now an "attachment"? Seriously, this still blows.


----------



## LostParticle

Hey @gonX, @Overclock_Admin and whoever else has something to do with the creation + maintenance of this new version of OCN! I have a simple task to suggest you:

Consider a topic (subject) you are completely unfamiliar with, from all those OCN is offering, sit down in front of your computer and start a stopwatch. Then start searching for that, unknown to you, topic and tell us how much time has it taken you to reach the INFORMATION you were looking for…

If you wish to make this TEST realistic have a friend who has never used OCN ever before, do the same!

Next step, assuming that you found, at last, what you’re looking for, the INFORMATION you desperately seek, let’s assume you would wish to set-up this site so that you will find, from now on, all relative information in one place! To group it, somehow.

Are you able to do this, and how much time has it taken you, admins + mods already familiar with this site, to perform it?

How about that friend of yours who’s never used OCN before in his life?


----------



## SortOfGrim

xTesla1856 said:


> Are you mining bitcoin in the background? Scrolling performance is still awful, CPU usage WAY TOO HIGH and images and avatars take ages to load. Besides, why is every image now an "attachment"? Seriously, this still blows.


It indeed takes too long to load.. Also no editing help or options


----------



## lurker2501

The new design is clunky and unintuitive. Why change something that isn't broken?


----------



## UltraMega

I hate it. What was the logic in this change? The best part of OCN was being able to see the top ten new threads quickly and easily. Now its a total mess. If you guys don't bring that back then RIP OCN. For real, no one is going to keep coming to this site if they can't see the news threads easily. I'm not trying to be overly negative but I don't see any new feature that I like. All the changes are just bad, and in such obvious ways.. I can't even imagine what the decision making process that lead to these changes would be like.


----------



## stoker

Why was the platform changed for Overclock.net? Change it back to how it was.
The new layout is terrible...


----------



## randomizer

ku4eto said:


> Firefox Developer Edition for Android does the same. And i am using a rather good phone - Sony Xperia Z3. It loads DAMN slow, plus scrolling the pages is like playing Crysis 3 on potato PC.


Not a good _enough_ phone it seems. Slow browser or slow device (or both), the result is the same. The reason is right there in the sticky.js file:



> // Recalculate the sidebar's position on every scroll and resize.


NO. BAD. STOP.


----------



## _Chimera

Hello,

Is there a way I can remove my user account and all the information in it? Not trying to be funny, I really want to know.

Thank you very much.


----------



## zetoor85

rollback allready!!! the site is one big mess now


----------



## Freakn

I want the old site back 

Atleast the last time the site updated it was actually for the better

Whats with the huge amount's of ad's


----------



## warm

could you guys kindly have an option for us to pick, what kind of display we want? 
the old one for me was personally better, I find it rather annoying now, whenever i visit the main page.


----------



## HeadlessKnight

Oh no . I hope this gets sorted out. Otherwise OCN will lose a huge number of its user-base due to the new looks not appealing to them. I've seen it in other forums and those ended up almost dead. The interface design is a very important factor in a forum.


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

UltraMega said:


> I hate it. What was the logic in this change? The best part of OCN was being able to see the top ten new threads quickly and easily. Now its a total mess. If you guys don't bring that back then RIP OCN. For real, no one is going to keep coming to this site if they can't see the news threads easily. I'm not trying to be overly negative but I don't see any new feature that I like. All the changes are just bad, and in such obvious ways.. I can't even imagine what the decision making process that lead to these changes would be like.





stoker said:


> Why was the platform changed for Overclock.net? Change it back to how it was.
> The new layout is terrible...





zetoor85 said:


> rollback allready!!! the site is one big mess now





Freakn said:


> I want the old site back
> 
> Atleast the last time the site updated it was actually for the better
> 
> Whats with the huge amount's of ad's


Wikia decided to discontinue Huddler (the prevoius forum platform) and as it was SaaS (System as as Service) meaning Wikia hosted/webmastered/admined everything and there was no option to take or use the Huddler software, it was move or die. 

The recent discussion and recent news boxes at the top of the forum of the are being looked into



_Chimera said:


> Hello,
> 
> Is there a way I can remove my user account and all the information in it? Not trying to be funny, I really want to know.
> 
> Thank you very much.


Unfortunately we cannot remove accounts.


----------



## termathor

Hi there,

I think I quite like the layout. Seems fast and on the point ... No loads of google analytics which was my worry actually ...

But come on, no SSL for login/password ??? This is not the 90s


----------



## mattliston

It is a shame site admins did not review what other sites had to do when faced with same dilemma (foundation shutting down, forced move)

An entire year to prepare, yet the most basic features of a strong and friendly forum were missed during the setup and initialization.


----------



## Chakravant

Can anybody find a link to a news story that says Huddler is being shut down? All I can find are forum posts, and some of those say it is not shutting down at all. Is my Google-fu weak or is something else at play here?


----------



## Quantum Reality

Chakravant said:


> Can anybody find a link to a news story that says Huddler is being shut down? All I can find are forum posts, and some of those say it is not shutting down at all. Is my Google-fu weak or is something else at play here?


The closest I've gotten is a GlassDoor review that said Wikia bought Huddler and didn't have a dev position for the person.


----------



## SharpShoot3r07

Dynomutt said:


> I miss the most popular news threads on the front page, can we have that back please?


THIS! This is what I come to the site for. The front page news and top topics. If I can't see that on the front page I probably won't bother coming here.


----------



## Darkpriest667

Keeps sending me to mobile.. I have desktop defaulted and it STILL keeps sending me to mobile. Not sure what that is about, but if you guys could look into it that'd be great. I have tons of complaints but I will wait a few weeks to see if they sort out.


----------



## xTesla1856

Also, bring back the auto-subscription when replying to a thread like before.


----------



## JKuhn

Sorry if it was mentioned earlier (I did go through the last two pages, set to 30 posts), but I noticed that whenever I post something the site tells me I need to wait 10 seconds. Then I need to reload the page manually to see the post I submitted (it does go through, it looks like it's trying to double-post every single time).

Also, please bring back that new post notification. It's a lot better than having to refresh the page all the time. :thumb:


----------



## scracy

A few things I would like changed if possible
1. Subbed threads not sending me notification emails (when tick the instant notify and close browser or navigate to another page all the threads i ticked for notifications are now un-ticked)
2. Members user names online whilst viewing any thread are not shown in a list as they were previously.
3. Please bring back the REP system
4. No flame symbols for number of Reps.
5. Any chance of a dark mode skin? this kills my eyes at the moment
6. How come everyone here is a new member?
7. My galleries have gone


----------



## Defoler

SharpShoot3r07 said:


> THIS! This is what I come to the site for. The front page news and top topics. If I can't see that on the front page I probably won't bother coming here.


Yup, I miss this. Now it is all one big jumble of the same "most popular" useless threads.


----------



## aDyerSituation

I don't understand my subscription inbox. Says I have a notification but shows like 20 old threads highlighted still.

Also give us our flames back at least. I was so close to 2!


----------



## enorbet2

I would appreciate knowing what old features will not be continued such as rigs, posts, quotes, and rep, etc. It doesn't look as compact but that also means it looks BIG and poised for the future. I think Im gonna like it .


----------



## Curvy Groyper

Don't like the new look,I want this site to be only shades of blue,no white or red pls,also the flames in user information looked good,now its just so white,empty and ugly.


----------



## ACM

You cannot be serious.
I was scrolling through this thread on my phone & this ad popped up & took control of the whole webpage. 
I had to hit back like 10 times before I could get back to OCN.

Has OCN really become one of those sites?


----------



## TinyRichard

Darn it. Had this transition just squeaked in by Y/E 2017 OCN would have given Bioware Montreal's gold medal sweep some serious competition.


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

scracy said:


> A few things I would like changed if possible
> 1. Subbed threads not sending me notification emails (when tick the instant notify and close browser or navigate to another page all the threads i ticked for notifications are now un-ticked)
> 2. Members user names online whilst viewing any thread are not shown in a list as they were previously.
> 3. Please bring back the REP system
> 4. No flame symbols for number of Reps.
> 5. Any chance of a dark mode skin? this kills my eyes at the moment
> 6. How come everyone here is a new member?
> 7. My galleries have gone


Just a few things that we are looking into right now


> *Resolved:*
> - Quick Reply Box formatting
> - Dark Skin request - Proof in progress
> - Subforum Icons updated
> - Taboola - Updated from non-family friendly content
> - Increase PM limits of to 56000
> - Sidebar Toggle
> - Rig Builder Header alignment
> - @ Mention now works
> - Missing Images - IN Progress - Partial fix
> - http://www.overclock.net/photopost/ resolved
> - Missing Avatars restored
> 
> *Reported/In Progress:*
> - Forum Permissions need to be reviewed - For Sale, Off Topic, Private - Reported
> - Staff Badges new to be restored - Reported
> - Rep to restored and remove “likes” - will review
> - HomePage formatting needed
> Recent News and Recent Threads Section added back on Homepage
> - Mobile Skin on desktop will not revert to Full Skin - Did not test to avoid being locked
> - PM’s are individual not thread view
> - Non HTTPS login
> - Signature Rigs are broken
> - Trade Rating Missing
> - Edit post timestamps are off
> - Missing active members in current thread
> - Draft functionality restored?
> - Thread live feed update missing
> - Users banned when logged in
> - Reports of users having to reset passwords early few hours to remain on the site
> - Double Posting
> - Mods PM going to other user PM
> - Search Index broke - Indexing Error - No enabled local indexes to search
> - Password resets to log back in
> - Keyboard short cuts example CTRL+B, CTRL+enter Alt+s
> - Users in a thread or viewing


http://www.overclock.net/forum/3-ov...73-update-punch-list-bugs-errors-request.html


----------



## Blameless

I can't figure out how manage my personal image galleries. All my images are clumped together and disorganized. I also can't figure out how to upload something to a non-public gallery.

Edit:

Just saw this post, getting things working now, thanks.



Bitemarks and bloodstains said:


> Just a few things that we are looking into right now
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/forum/3-ov...73-update-punch-list-bugs-errors-request.html


Edit2: Still unable to upload photos to personal folders.


----------



## Imglidinhere

Blameless said:


> I can't figure out how manage my personal image galleries. All my images are clumped together and disorganized. I also can't figure out how to upload something to a non-public gallery.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Just saw this post, getting things working now, thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> Edit2: Still unable to upload photos to personal folders.



You too huh? Yeah I can't seem to find anything. It's all so flip-flopped that even the previous revamp of OCN seemed better. Now it just feels like someone forced us to upgrade to the "Windows 8" version of OCN.

EDIT: Alrighty so the rigbuilder doesn't work anymore. Nothing happens when I click on "Add Component" under each category. :/


----------



## gonX

Chakravant said:


> Can anybody find a link to a news story that says Huddler is being shut down? All I can find are forum posts, and some of those say it is not shutting down at all. Is my Google-fu weak or is something else at play here?


Sorry, can't find a link right now. But Huddler was bought by Wikia Gaming, and Wikia gaming changed direction from a host to content creation. So we've been looking for a new home for a few months.



aDyerSituation said:


> I don't understand my subscription inbox. Says I have a notification but shows like 20 old threads highlighted still.
> 
> Also give us our flames back at least. I was so close to 2!


Notifications are probably post quotes. If you click your avatar in the upper right you should be able to see quote notifications amongst others.
Flames are planned to return.



enorbet2 said:


> I would appreciate knowing what old features will not be continued such as rigs, posts, quotes, and rep, etc. It doesn't look as compact but that also means it looks BIG and poised for the future. I think Im gonna like it .


We don't have any plans to discontinue anything we had on the old site. If there's anything you see missing that isn't mentioned in the Punch thread, please let us know.



ACM said:


> You cannot be serious.
> I was scrolling through this thread on my phone & this ad popped up & took control of the whole webpage.
> I had to hit back like 10 times before I could get back to OCN.
> 
> Has OCN really become one of those sites?


That is absolutely not the intention! Thanks for reporting that.



huzzug said:


> You must have seen the Offtopic or recommendations thread every now and then. There are many who come here for reps because they want to participate in the marketplace.


Off topic shouldn't allow repping, and hasn't for quite a while.



randomizer said:


> I feel sorry for anyone running IE (more than usual). Try scrolling up and down in a thread rapidly. The poor browser has to play catch up for several seconds.


My system is obviously overpowered (4770k @ 4.5GHz), but as a guest in IE I'm getting 4% CPU usage when the site is idle and 13% when scrolling up and down this thread.
Logged in users should be seeing less ads, so it should be evenm less than that for you. I also tried visiting the site on mobile, and it was very usable.
You can try disabling the sitebar in your UserCP, that should reduce the CPU usage of the site.



LostParticle said:


> Hey @gonX, @Overclock_Admin and whoever else has something to do with the creation + maintenance of this new version of OCN! I have a simple task to suggest you:
> 
> Consider a topic (subject) you are completely unfamiliar with, from all those OCN is offering, sit down in front of your computer and start a stopwatch. Then start searching for that, unknown to you, topic and tell us how much time has it taken you to reach the INFORMATION you were looking for…
> 
> If you wish to make this TEST realistic have a friend who has never used OCN ever before, do the same!
> 
> Next step, assuming that you found, at last, what you’re looking for, the INFORMATION you desperately seek, let’s assume you would wish to set-up this site so that you will find, from now on, all relative information in one place! To group it, somehow.
> 
> Are you able to do this, and how much time has it taken you, admins + mods already familiar with this site, to perform it?
> 
> How about that friend of yours who’s never used OCN before in his life?


If I were to check OCN for a specific topic, I'd always use a Google custom search, which seems to be the default right now.
The site shouldn't be worse off now than before when it comes to that - aside from the vBulletin search not working yet (which is known!)
Unfortunately all our thread links are broken, so search engines are gonna have to need some time to reindex the site.



_Chimera said:


> Hello,
> 
> Is there a way I can remove my user account and all the information in it? Not trying to be funny, I really want to know.
> 
> Thank you very much.


This was already answered but we don't do account deletions for various reasons. The next best thing you can do is change your password. 



Freakn said:


> I want the old site back
> 
> Atleast the last time the site updated it was actually for the better
> 
> Whats with the huge amount's of ad's


We can't get the old site back unfortunately because Huddler is no longer a thing. We should be much better off on this new platform in the long run though.
You should be seeing way less ads when logged in. When I'm on a guest account, I see a banner ad, 2 side ads and the Taboola module in the bottom.



GeneO said:


> Yes please do. I is just wasted space as far as I am concerned.





gene-z said:


> Tons of old links are broken and re-direct to the main forum. You broke a ton of useful threads. All photos are missing from informational posts. Rig signatures are gone. No editing tools when making replies. Useless Active topic sidebar that replaced the useful image library from thread images. Same outdated and boring design from 10 years ago of having the header animation shrink. Can't see who is browsing the thread anymore. Home page is far worse and looks generic. No emjoiis.
> 
> I'm sure there is a ton more features you removed, but you ruined this forum. For what? So you can add facebook like buttons? Where are the benefits of this update/re-design? I haven't see one useful new feature and everything loads slower.


Links being broken I agree should be fixed.
Photos and attachments missing are also known.
Sig rigs are also coming back.
You can enable the WYSIWYG editor in your UserCP. The default right now is the BBCode editor.
You can disable the sidebar in your UserCP.
Who's browsing the thread is making a return
Home page is slowly getting improvements - the intention is obviously to have it somewhat like the one we had on Huddler.
The classic OCN emoticons will be returning as well.

We didn't remove features, we just had a really custom setup that takes some time to replicate with vBulletin. What we had with Huddler was many years of staff and dev team work.
Likes will be going back to rep again. This is a vB change we also had issues with back in 2010, when we were still on vB.



Ithanul said:


> Now, this is super interesting. Another folder brought up not seeing ads while using a Linux distro.
> I turned all my blockers off for a short bit. Nope, no ads for me either while on a Linux distro.
> 
> Plus, site still very fast for me with all the scripts operating.
> For once, having a Linux distro has one heck of advantage.


Thanks for your report. I am also not seeing any abnormal CPU usage, both on Firefox with many extensions, and IE with a guest account.

---

For clarity, here's the updated punch list:


Overclock_Admin said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Here is a punch list of issues reported, in progress, or resolved to keep you all in the loop. Thank you all for helping to report issues.
> 
> I will be updating this daily as new fixes come in. Note this is a work in progress. (Updated 1/24/2018 - 10:19pm CST)
> 
> *Resolved:*
> - Quick Reply Box formatting
> - Dark Skin request - Proof in progress
> - Subforum Icons updated
> - Taboola - Updated from non-family friendly content
> - Increase PM limits of to 56000
> - Sidebar Toggle
> - Rig Builder Header alignment
> - @ Mention now works
> - Missing Images - IN Progress - Partial fix
> - http://www.overclock.net/photopost/ resolved
> - Missing Avatars restored
> 
> *Reported/In Progress:*
> - Forum Permissions need to be reviewed - For Sale, Off Topic, Private - Reported
> - Staff Badges new to be restored - Reported
> - Rep to restored and remove “likes” - will review
> - HomePage formatting needed
> Recent News and Recent Threads Section added back on Homepage
> - Mobile Skin on desktop will not revert to Full Skin - Did not test to avoid being locked
> - PM’s are individual not thread view
> - Non HTTPS login
> - Signature Rigs are broken
> - Trade Rating Missing
> - Edit post timestamps are off
> - Missing active members in current thread
> - Draft functionality restored?
> - Thread live feed update missing
> - Users banned when logged in
> - Reports of users having to reset passwords early few hours to remain on the site
> - Double Posting
> - Mods PM going to other user PM
> - Search Index broke - Indexing Error - No enabled local indexes to search
> - Password resets to log back in
> - Keyboard short cuts example CTRL+B, CTRL+enter Alt+s
> - Users in a thread or viewing
> 
> Thanks,
> Jeff M


http://www.overclock.net/forum/3-ov...73-update-punch-list-bugs-errors-request.html

Everyone, thanks a lot for your patience and reports! Both staff and VS developers are working overtime to make sure everything is working perfectly.


----------



## SortOfGrim

I'll come back next week, hope it will be in shape then.


----------



## ryan92084

Deedaz said:


> Is anything being done about the lack of a secure connection? I've been watching this thread but it's growing so fast I may have missed it.





lurker2501 said:


> The new design is clunky and unintuitive. Why change something that isn't broken?





UltraMega said:


> I hate it. What was the logic in this change? The best part of OCN was being able to see the top ten new threads quickly and easily. Now its a total mess. If you guys don't bring that back then RIP OCN. For real, no one is going to keep coming to this site if they can't see the news threads easily. I'm not trying to be overly negative but I don't see any new feature that I like. All the changes are just bad, and in such obvious ways.. I can't even imagine what the decision making process that lead to these changes would be like.





stoker said:


> Why was the platform changed for Overclock.net? Change it back to how it was.
> The new layout is terrible...





zetoor85 said:


> rollback allready!!! the site is one big mess now





Freakn said:


> I want the old site back
> 
> Atleast the last time the site updated it was actually for the better
> 
> Whats with the huge amount's of ad's





scracy said:


> A few things I would like changed if possible
> 1. Subbed threads not sending me notification emails (when tick the instant notify and close browser or navigate to another page all the threads i ticked for notifications are now un-ticked)
> 2. Members user names online whilst viewing any thread are not shown in a list as they were previously.
> 3. Please bring back the REP system
> 4. No flame symbols for number of Reps.
> 5. Any chance of a dark mode skin? this kills my eyes at the moment
> 6. How come everyone here is a new member?
> 7. My galleries have gone


Most of your answers are here http://www.overclock.net/forum/3-ov...-platform-feedback-thread-8.html#post26572225



xTesla1856 said:


> Also, bring back the auto-subscription when replying to a thread like before.


It already exists. Try using the link above and follow the email instructions but turning things on instead of off.



Overclock_Admin said:


> You wanta job, lol?
> 
> Jeff M


Hah, just trying to be helpful while you guys putting out the fires but what's your offer 




epic1337 said:


> no announcement as of yet, the one to manage that is VerticalScope which handles the platform.
> so unless VS moves there won't be HTTPS.


Untrue for login and such. For the rest VS has been working on full site https for a while with no eta


----------



## ThrashZone

Hi,
What's with the human verification when logged out showing up does this mean visitors without an ocn account can post now ?


----------



## andrews2547

xTesla1856 said:


> Also, bring back the auto-subscription when replying to a thread like before.


That hasn't gone anywhere. It would have just changed the default to not subscribe.

http://www.overclock.net/forum/profile.php?do=editoptions


----------



## Phill360

Can we please have the thread gallery back as it was a feature I used everytime I came to the site.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quick question... Is this the final form of the OCN homepage?


----------



## Testing12

Here's my suggestion:

Move from vB5.x to XenForo 2.x.


----------



## Gohan_Nightwing

Just tried adding components in Rigbuilder and it didn't seem to work. Maybe it's the computer I'm on?


----------



## TheBadBull

Jpmboy said:


> Quick question... Is this the final form of the OCN homepage?


Nope, the recent news and recent threads sections will return.


----------



## tpi2007

I've noticed that VerticalScope is making an exception to the forum's rules for themselves by letting multiple employees use the same account.

I've seen the *Overclock_Admin* account being used by:

- Jeff M;
- Lee;
- Philip.

Back then each Staff member had his/her own account. Admin had his own account; Chipp, same thing; Enterprise, likewise, etc. Please set the example. This is a foundational rule of the site's working; it's not allowed for regular members to share accounts and up until now was not allowed for Staff members either. Also, it makes conversation difficult.


As to the rest of the forum, I've noticed this come up on one page, although it hasn't come up again:

Edit: dragging and dropping an image here results in multiple lines of garbled text. See attached photo thumbnail at the bottom (click to enlarge). Also, when editing a post, automatically select advanced, otherwise we can't drag and drop a picture to a post.


Please tell me that you're working on removing this sort of thing, not working on adding it. It wasn't there on day one and you said that Likes were a placeholder for Rep+ and now this shows up...

Edit: Speaking of Rep+, I agree with others; please remove the mentions at the bottom of each post of who liked the post. That does not instil the right environment.

Anyway, please also fix the spacing of our replies after quotes; as it is we have to put an extra space in there. Also, put the "Originally posted by [member name] + [icon with link] inside the quote box, as it was, for clarity reasons.



On a general note I have to say that this transition was handled very poorly. I came across the thread that announced the transition and acquisition by VerticalScope by accident. Ironically, by looking at the latest threads column, which is absent of this site right now.

The whole thing was conducted in a manner that warrants a full explanation to the community. Why announce the acquisition and the site's transition to vBulletin at the same time and with only a one day notice? Fortunately, it was delayed for several days, but that was the plan. I wouldn't have come across that thread in time if the original schedule had been maintained. Why do everything on such short notice?

Also, why didn't the previous administration put up a notice at the top of the forum in every page beneath the floating header like the one we have now (like this one: "Notices Hey all, welcome to the new Overclock.net Please look around and tell us what you think here Feedback Thread"), informing of the change one or two weeks in advance? That way people would have had a fair chance to find out about it.

And what exactly happened? Did something go wrong during the transition? What exactly? And what features, besides the bugs, were actually ready but some error happened? Did someone actually think that it was ok to go live without the hallmark dual column latest discussions + latest news system on the front page? Without the Rep+ system? Without sig rigs? What exactly had been implemented by the time it went live but somehow went wrong?

We deserve an explanation from previous and current admins. I think it's the sort of entitlement that is fair to ask.


----------



## xTesla1856

andrews2547 said:


> That hasn't gone anywhere. It would have just changed the default to not subscribe.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/forum/profile.php?do=editoptions


I see, very good. Thank you!


----------



## looniam

home page reverting to mobile is STILL an issue.

oh using the drop down is ok, but for 20+ years clicking once on the page logo/brand is always the quickest.

and srly, having to clear both a quote *and* subscription notification is such a PITA.

and quick reply STILL wants to double post.


----------



## keikei

Good Morning,

I know everyone is super busy, but is there a time frame for view member sig rigs? I'm getting permission requests. Thank you.


----------



## Laysson

I was mainly here for the industry news, with big and clearly readable titles. Now, it's just a forum.


----------



## Jpmboy

TheBadBull said:


> Nope, the recent news and recent threads sections will return.


would be tragic otherwise.


----------



## hyp36rmax

I'm still missing my uploaded pictures in the gallery.


----------



## furdieur

Despite the performance and bugginess, I generally like the direction the site has taken. It feels more modern, not exactly 2018, but at least not early 2000s. I do miss the old front page layout, as well as some other missing features that other users have mentioned.


----------



## keikei

Is there a way to have our name and title centered? I'm using firefox and chrome.


----------



## superhead91

@Overclock_Admin

I don't think WYSIWYG is working. My Standard editor and Advanced editor look exactly the same, and the Advanced one does not seem to be WYSIWYG.


----------



## gonX

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> What's with the human verification when logged out showing up does this mean visitors without an ocn account can post now ?


I tried going through this myself and it doesn't seem to be the case. It does ask me to register for an account even though I try to post as a guest.



Jpmboy said:


> Quick question... Is this the final form of the OCN homepage?





TheBadBull said:


> Nope, the recent news and recent threads sections will return.


Indeed, our landing page will be heavily overhauled. What we have now is still a work in progress.



chris89 said:


> OCN : I just sent a message to @mynm .. no reply but I had an important picture i sent with the hex offset location of the timing strap that I lost & i want to look at it...
> 
> It's missing in my "Sent Folder" .. message sent to @mynm right before the maintenance of corruption began...


Make sure this checkbox is enabled:

View attachment 56289


http://www.overclock.net/forum/profile.php?do=editoptions


----------



## fragamemnon

tpi2007 said:


> I've noticed that VerticalScope is making an exception to the forum's rules for themselves by letting multiple employees use the same account.
> 
> I've seen the *Overclock_Admin* account being used by:
> 
> - Jeff M;
> - Lee;
> - Philip.
> 
> Back then each Staff member had his/her own account. Admin had his own account; Chipp, same thing; Enterprise, likewise, etc. Please set the example. This is a foundational rule of the site's working; it's not allowed for regular members to share accounts and up until now was not allowed for Staff members either. Also, it makes conversation difficult.
> 
> 
> As to the rest of the forum, I've noticed this come up on one page, although it hasn't come up again:
> 
> Edit: dragging and dropping an image here results in multiple lines of garbled text. See attached photo thumbnail at the bottom (click to enlarge). Also, when editing a post, automatically select advanced, otherwise we can't drag and drop a picture to a post.
> 
> 
> Please tell me that you're working on removing this sort of thing, not working on adding it. It wasn't there on day one and you said that Likes were a placeholder for Rep+ and now this shows up...
> 
> Anyway, please also fix the spacing of our replies after quotes; as it is we have to put an extra space in there. Also, put the "Originally posted by [member name] + [icon with link] inside the quote box, as it was, for clarity reasons.
> 
> On a general note I have to say that this transition was handled very poorly. I came across the thread that announced the transition and acquisition by VerticalScope by accident. Ironically, by looking at the latest threads column, which is absent of this site right now.
> 
> The whole thing was conducted in a manner that warrants a full explanation to the community. Why announce the acquisition and the site's transition to vBulletin at the same time and with only one day's notice? Fortunately, it was delayed for several days, but that was the plan. I wouldn't have come across the thread in time if the original schedule had been maintained. Why do everything on such short notice?
> 
> Also, why didn't the previous administration put up a notice at the top of the forum in every page beneath the floating header like the one we have now (like this one: "Notices Hey all, welcome to the new Overclock.net Please look around and tell us what you think here Feedback Thread"), informing of the change one or two weeks in advance? That way people would have had a fair chance to find out about it.
> 
> And what exactly happened? Did something go wrong during the transition? What exactly? And what features, besides the bugs, were actually ready but some error happened? Did someone actually think that it was ok to go live without the hallmark dual column latests discussions + latest news system on the front page? Without the Rep+ system? Without sig rigs? What exactly had been implemented by the time it went live but somehow went wrong?
> 
> We deserve an explanation from previous and current admins. I think it's the sort of entitlement that is fair to ask.



First of all, I feel that quoting your long post without snipping is warranted.

Second, I've always found my views well aligned with yours, so with this post I want to express my agreement.
I wasn't quite active for the past few days before the transition and never really bothered to check the announcement date - I accepted it as fault on my part. However, your post sheds new light on the situation.

On one hand, it definitely seemed like there were issues to be ironed out, hence the pushback of the migration date. On the other hand, we were discussing moving to a platform which had full rigbuilder support and the biggest part of our unique features implemented.
Insofar, there is no rigbuilder, no homepage (personally I never really visited it), and no Rep system. Those, along with few other implementations which were actually quite welcome, such as the live feed.
Additionally, there are some basic functionality bugs within the platform (see http://www.overclock.net/forum/1779...atar-url-sometimes-redirects-incorrectly.html ) which I do not experience on other vBulletin boards using the very same configuration.

I am not sure that we're in a state that is anywhere near ready for deployment. It starts to leave the same bad taste in the mouth which we got to know so well during the Huddler transition...

[@]ENTERPRISE[/@], what did happen, after all? A 9-year old partnership (Huddler) gone without any notice?


----------



## hout17

Folks I appreciate the effort to revamp the site but it was MUCH better the way it was before this change. It's actually fairly off putting and might push users away.


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Testing12 said:


> Here's my suggestion:
> 
> Move from vB5.x to XenForo 2.x.


The framework present here is apparently based on vB3.x, not 5.x, but will somehow still get security updates and whatnot. We can't move to XF, anyway, or we would have done it under similar new ownership. The new owners we have now have made their decision, we have no say what software they want to run. Whether or not we end up with another new owner that runs XF or IPB or whatever years down the road is obviously unknown, but for now, let's wait and see how the forum works after more work has been done on it. vB is admittedly more readily fixable than Huddler was, so let's just be patient. It was not an ideal launch, but we're up and running and getting things fixed day by day, which is about as much as we could hope for at the moment.


----------



## ryan92084

These have been brought up before but I haven't seen them addressed.


Can we get Industry News to display all topics under the sub categories as it did before?
Several notifications can't be addressed in the notifications page. I'm assuming these are things like being liked, quoted, mentioned, etc but since I can't see them I am unsure
choosing the quick reply option on a post quotes that post but no indication they are being quoted appears in the text box
Quick reply likes to double post. (punch list has a generic double post issue)
the "Quote: Originally Posted by *Username *" is formatted so it looks like the rest of a post. Other VS sites have moved it to be within the quote or at a minimum shrunk "Quote" to make it more discernable.
 Way too much junk under the avatar, Combined with the larger? avatars it just makes short posts quite a bit bigger than needed.


----------



## xentrox

Must say one of the main reasons I constantly checked OCN index was the consolidated News section. Wad very disappointed to see that go away. Is there an alternative place planned for this feature? Crawling each News Section is very time consuming and will probably get me to visit OCN less.


----------



## HeadlessKnight

I also think the title "New to Overclock.net" should be removed for the older users and make it only appear for those who recently registered .
I am clearly not "new" to Overclock.net.


----------



## fragamemnon

In-quote comment.



ryan92084 said:


> These have been brought up before but I haven't seen them addressed.
> 
> 
> Can we get Industry News to display all topics under the sub categories as it did before? *<--- OCN Marketplace needs some love, too.*
> Several notifications can't be addressed in the notifications page. I'm assuming these are things like being liked, quoted, mentioned, etc but since I can't see them I am unsure
> choosing the quick reply option on a post quotes that post but no indication they are being quoted appears in the text box
> Quick reply likes to double post. (punch list has a generic double post issue)
> the "Quote: Originally Posted by *Username *" is formatted so it looks like the rest of a post. Other VS sites have moved it to be within the quote or at a minimum shrunk "Quote" to make it more discernable.
> way too much junk under the avatar


----------



## ThrashZone

Hi,
Noticed on the issues list Drafts were on it 
I never saw a need to have it and it was just another step to cancel posting on a thread.


----------



## ryan92084

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Noticed on the issues list Drafts were on it
> I never saw a need to have it and it was just another step to cancel posting on a thread.


As someone who browses often from spotty wifi it has saved me far more time than it has cost.


----------



## circeseye

for being on a comp the site automatically goes to mobile version on all browsers. have to scroll to bottom and hit desktop every time. bug?
and i really hope the new news section comes back. i really liked that part.


----------



## ku4eto

andrews2547 said:


> That hasn't gone anywhere. It would have just changed the default to not subscribe.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/forum/profile.php?do=editoptions


Yea, well, why its by default on NO NOTFICATION, which means, NO SUBSCRIBTION. And why the hell, are all existing subscribed threads marked with INSTANT NOTIFICATION, which is EMAIL notification?!


----------



## gonX

ryan92084 said:


> These have been brought up before but I haven't seen them addressed.
> 
> 
> Can we get Industry News to display all topics under the sub categories as it did before?




This is on the todo list.



ryan92084 said:


> [*]Several notifications can't be addressed in the notifications page. I'm assuming these are things like being liked, quoted, mentioned, etc but since I can't see them I am unsure


I agree this needs to be presented better. You can see your notifications in the bottom of the user menu:










ryan92084 said:


> [*]Quick reply likes to double post. (punch list has a generic double post issue)


As you mentioned this is already on the list.



xentrox said:


> Must say one of the main reasons I constantly checked OCN index was the consolidated News section. Wad very disappointed to see that go away. Is there an alternative place planned for this feature? Crawling each News Section is very time consuming and will probably get me to visit OCN less.


Consolidated news will be making a return. We realize this was a massively used feature of the site.



HeadlessKnight said:


> I also think the title "New to Overclock.net" should be removed for the older users and make it only appear for those who recently registered .
> I am clearly not "new" to Overclock.net.


User titles are coming back, but aren't high on the priority list. This was historically directly related to your post count, but members could also opt to choose a custom user title from a dropdown if they so chose to.



ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Noticed on the issues list Drafts were on it
> I never saw a need to have it and it was just another step to cancel posting on a thread.


This was requested by members, and was widely used on Huddler.



circeseye said:


> for being on a comp the site automatically goes to mobile version on all browsers. have to scroll to bottom and hit desktop every time. bug?
> and i really hope the new news section comes back. i really liked that part.


The mobile issue is confirmed in the punch list.

---

For clarity, here's the updated punch list along with a link:


Overclock_Admin said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Here is a punch list of issues reported, in progress, or resolved to keep you all in the loop. Thank you all for helping to report issues.
> 
> I will be updating this daily as new fixes come in. Note this is a work in progress. (Updated 1/24/2018 - 10:19pm CST)
> 
> *Resolved:*
> - Quick Reply Box formatting
> - Dark Skin request - Proof in progress
> - Subforum Icons updated
> - Taboola - Updated from non-family friendly content
> - Increase PM limits of to 56000
> - Sidebar Toggle
> - Rig Builder Header alignment
> - @ Mention now works
> - Missing Images - IN Progress - Partial fix
> - http://www.overclock.net/photopost/ resolved
> - Missing Avatars restored
> 
> *Reported/In Progress:*
> - Forum Permissions need to be reviewed - For Sale, Off Topic, Private - Reported
> - Staff Badges new to be restored - Reported
> - Rep to restored and remove “likes” - will review
> - HomePage formatting needed
> Recent News and Recent Threads Section added back on Homepage
> - Mobile Skin on desktop will not revert to Full Skin - Did not test to avoid being locked
> - PM’s are individual not thread view
> - Non HTTPS login
> - Signature Rigs are broken
> - Trade Rating Missing
> - Edit post timestamps are off
> - Missing active members in current thread
> - Draft functionality restored?
> - Thread live feed update missing
> - Users banned when logged in
> - Reports of users having to reset passwords early few hours to remain on the site
> - Double Posting
> - Mods PM going to other user PM
> - Search Index broke - Indexing Error - No enabled local indexes to search
> - Password resets to log back in
> - Keyboard short cuts example CTRL+B, CTRL+enter Alt+s
> - Users in a thread or viewing
> 
> Thanks,
> Jeff M


http://www.overclock.net/forum/3-ov...ch-list-bugs-errors-request.html#post26579201


----------



## Jpmboy

HeadlessKnight said:


> I also think the title "New to Overclock.net" should be removed for the older users and make it only appear for those who recently registered .
> I am clearly not "new" to Overclock.net.


you can set this text string to what ever you choose in your USer CP


----------



## mmonnin

Why is this listed as In Progress in the Punchlist thread when there is a section specifically called "Reported/*In Progress*. 

- Missing Images - IN Progress - Partial fix

I've posted about this before. Where is the link to threads with new posts 'I've Participated In'. It used to be with New Posts, Participated In and Unreplied.


----------



## iamjanco

mattliston said:


> It is a shame site admins did not review what other sites had to do when faced with same dilemma (foundation shutting down, forced move)
> 
> An entire year to prepare, yet the most basic features of a strong and friendly forum were missed during the setup and initialization.


In a similar vein (for those who might be curious), you can search Google for forums acquired/run by VerticalScope, and review the sorts of issues experienced by others in threads similar to this one (most provide such threads in accessible form, but some do not). Latest issues may also be of interest.


----------



## padman

I can't format posts at all. Neither in Quick Reply or Advanced mode. There's no way to make a link to something/format text/insert image etc. All the tools are gone. Is that a known bug?


----------



## looniam

rly?

please, just *STOP!*


----------



## andrews2547

looniam said:


> rly?
> 
> please, just *STOP!*


"fix things get them back to how they were"
"stop fixing things"


----------



## Overclock_Admin

SoloCamo said:


> or we could just keep the same requirements that were in place previously?


Do you know what those were or can any mods chime in?

Jeff M


----------



## looniam

andrews2547 said:


> "fix things get them back to how they were"
> "stop fixing things"


no. stop breaking a site that you have already broken.

if i preformed at my job any manner as i've seen here, not only would i be unemployed but likely also tar and feathered before security booted me off the property.

and it's really nice to see the staff take things so seriously; keep towing the "company line" :thumb:



Overclock_Admin said:


> Do you know what those were or can any mods chime in?
> 
> Jeff M


never discussed before?

WOW. just WOW!


----------



## gonX

Jpmboy said:


> you can set this text string to what ever you choose in your USer CP


Only for overclocked.net accounts.



padman said:


> I can't format posts at all. Neither in Quick Reply or Advanced mode. There's no way to make a link to something/format text/insert image etc. All the tools are gone. Is that a known bug?


Are you using the WYSIWYG editor? There has been some reports that WYSIWYG does not work properly, it looks and works just like standard.



Overclock_Admin said:


> Do you know what those were or can any mods chime in?
> 
> Jeff M


1
I know we at least had 2 options for users: "no title" which would give you a title based on your post count, and a drop down list with many options. What those many options are I can't remember unfortunately.


----------



## ThrashZone

andrews2547 said:


> "fix things get them back to how they were"
> "stop fixing things"


Hi,
Looks like he was referring to the obnoxious iphone add


----------



## os2wiz

Overclock_Admin said:


> Hey all, let me reintroduce myself, my name's Kyle I'm part of the community relations team here with VerticalScope, I'd also like to introduce some members of my team who will be helping make this process as smooth as possible.
> Lee, Jeff, and Philip. We will all be around to help answer your questions
> 
> Now you may notice some features are not back online yet, we are still getting those configured properly but wanted to let you back into your community as soon as possible.
> 
> How we got here:
> 
> 
> 
> So take a look around, explore, and let us know what you think and what you're curious about!
> 
> Have a question about how a new feature works, where an old feature went, or just otherwise need some help using the new software? Check out the Platform Support Forum: http://www.overclock.net/forum/forum-platform-help-discussion/
> 
> 
> *Known issues which should be resolving soon liste din the post below:*
> http://www.overclock.net/forum/over...ch-list-bugs-errors-request.html#post26579201
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!


The new format is complete garbage. My screen is too damned busy looking. I despise it. Go back to the old format. It was clean and simple. This crap makes me want to vomit.


----------



## Overclock_Admin

chris89 said:


> I just cant function without my messages working correctly... all of them collapsed & that annoys me like no other...
> 
> Spend time uncollapsing & then they recollapse
> 
> **Also the forum is double posting when i post...
> 
> *Can you please uncollapse all messages by default or have a button at the top of each conversation to "UNCOLLAPSE ALL"?*


Can you give me a screenshot of what you are talking about so I can put in a request?

Jeff M


----------



## looniam

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Looks like he was referring to the obnoxious iphone add


that is NOT an ad but* their answer to what was the news section on the home page* - which still defaults to mobile.


----------



## Jpmboy

gonX said:


> *Only for overclocked.net accounts.*


Ahh yes, as it was previously.

___________________
is there a way to resize the Avatar?


----------



## gonX

looniam said:


> that is NOT an ad but* their answer to what was the news section on the home page* - which still defaults to mobile.


While we're finishing the migration and polishing the new site, you'll see some broken things from time to time. Please bear with us, we're just as frustrated about it as you are.


----------



## Avant Garde

I wonder how many members has abandoned this forum now... This is sad....


----------



## Overclock_Admin

looniam said:


> if i preformed at my job any manner as i've seen here, not only would i be unemployed but likely also tar and feathered before security booted me off the property.


Don't threaten me with a good time.



gonX said:


> I know we at least had 2 options for users: "no title" which would give you a title based on your post count, and a drop down list with many options. What those many options are I can't remember unfortunately.


10-4, thanks I will do some digging to find out history/options.

Jeff M


----------



## whitrzac

Something needs to be done about the classifeds that were closed but now show as normal.

I've gotten multiple pms asking to buy things that were sold weeks ago already.


----------



## padman

gonX said:


> Only for overclocked.net accounts.
> Are you using the WYSIWYG editor? There has been some reports that WYSIWYG does not work properly, it looks and works just like standard..


Somehow my editor was changed to "Basic Editor". I guess this happened after we changed forum platform. I changed it back to Standard and it works now. Thanks.


----------



## ThrashZone

Overclock_Admin said:


> Don't threaten me with a good time.
> 
> 
> 
> 10-4, thanks I will do some digging to find out history/options.
> 
> Jeff M


Hi,
One of the options was "Overclocker in training" which I was using 

But if it takes 20.us for such a trivial options forget it


----------



## looniam

gonX said:


> While we're finishing the migration and polishing the new site, you'll see some broken things from time to time. Please bear with us, we're just as frustrated about it as you are.


this whack a mole method is ridiculous, time consuming and does not deserve any excuse.



Overclock_Admin said:


> Don't threaten me with a good time.
> 
> 
> Jeff M


you're cute, too bad it won't help.


----------



## gonX

whitrzac said:


> Something needs to be done about the classifeds that were closed but now show as normal.
> 
> I've gotten multiple pms asking to buy things that were sold weeks ago already.


Please PM me any classifieds you would like closed


----------



## andrews2547

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Looks like he was referring to the obnoxious iphone add


That's not an ad, it's a link to a news thread.

I'm not a dev so I don't really have any real knowledge of what's going on, on their end. Maybe @Overclock_Admin can correct me if I'm wrong, but to me it looks like it's supposed to be a carousel like Huddler had.


----------



## ThrashZone

Hi,
Yep so I gather 
With no details besides stop I was just guessing like you guys were


----------



## emeianoite

I find the lack of rights to the buy sell trade to be offensive to my indiscriminate race, of which of will not share in fear of scrutiny and bigotry.


----------



## AlphaC

On the Huddler platform comments on images didn't include the user's signature.

On this new vbulletin port , the comments on images have the user's signature but with all the BBCode non-working.

I would say that comments should not have user signatures as in the original OCN.


----------



## ThrashZone

emeianoite said:


> I find the lack of rights to the buy sell trade to be offensive to my indiscriminate race, of which of will not share in fear of scrutiny and bigotry.


Hi,
It's always been one needs a number of reps I believe 25-30 to sell stuff here 
Buying well that I did not know there was a limit

eBay has no rep limits and is where I do my selling


----------



## Overclock_Admin

GeneO said:


> Yes please do. I is just wasted space as far as I am concerned.


I have posted in help section on how to do that and in this thread 4-5 times.

Jeff M


----------



## ryan92084

gonX said:


> This is on the todo list.
> 
> 
> I agree this needs to be presented better. You can see your notifications in the bottom of the user menu:
> View attachment 56481


Don't know how I missed that, not the best method but thank you



> As you mentioned this is already on the list.


Wasn't sure if they were the same or different issues



> Consolidated news will be making a return. We realize this was a massively used feature of the site.


Big thumbs up




gonX said:


> Only for overclocked.net accounts.


Is that the new policy or just temporary. Fairly certain I was able to do a custom one before (Newsfiend) as a non fancy member.


----------



## JKuhn

I'm also frustrated by stuff that don't work yet, but I think it's clear at this point the staff are doing what they can to fix everything (and they're obviously overloaded with stuff that need to be done). As was mentioned serveral times now, the migration was planned to take 18 hours, but (aparrantly, I didin't keep track of time) took 30 hours before the site went back online. It's clear things went wrong, and they did what they had to (by going back online). Would you people have preferred OCN to be down for a week or two? And please don't say they should have reverted to Huddler, it was already established that the migration can't simply be aborted.


----------



## schuck6566

Ok, I'd like to address a point someone made earlier. The ads we're seeing MAY be coming from the Amazon Cloud server, BUT they are NOT from AMAZON! Any ads we are seeing are there because VerticalScope is being paid BY ADVERTISERS to target people/websites. As seen in screenshot 233 & 235. That is why they pay to acquire popular websites that advertisers will like to be on. As seen in the third screenshot(234). Just because their advertisers are hosting content on Amazon Cloud servers,does NOT make the content safe or desirable. I am an Amazon Prime member and have Amazon devices they put advertisements on,and it's NOTHING like the trash/meet me now type ads being placed on this web site. Any complaints about the ads should be addressed to OCN & verticalscope as THEY are the 1's ultimately in control of WHAT ads we see. Edit: Notice VerticalScope says they've acquired over 200 sites(not 300+,ect.) @ my last count of their sites on their page, 233 of them were smart phone.tablet related sites. Maybe that gives us an idea why our page keeps defaulting to mobile even when it's set to desktop in SETTINGS? Or when we set to desktop,it runs like poop? Then when it's refreshed it goes BACK to mobile? LOL How many have overclocked their tablets and added water or dry ice coolers to them? Or to their cell phones? Or added a video card to their phone... Sounds like the new owners really know what we do!


----------



## wholeeo

gonX said:


> Only for overclocked.net accounts.


And members who had reached 250+ reps.


----------



## Chipp

andrews2547 said:


> That's not an ad, it's a link to a news thread.
> 
> I'm not a dev so I don't really have any real knowledge of what's going on, on their end. Maybe @Overclock_Admin can correct me if I'm wrong, but to me it looks like it's supposed to be a carousel like Huddler had.



It won't be a carousel, but will feature different content items. Agreed that the Apple image is a bad representation. I'll see if we can get that changed.


----------



## gonX

emeianoite said:


> I find the lack of rights to the buy sell trade to be offensive to my indiscriminate race, of which of will not share in fear of scrutiny and bigotry.





ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> It's always been one needs a number of reps I believe 25-30 to sell stuff here
> Buying well that I did not know there was a limit
> 
> eBay has no rep limits and is where I do my selling


You need 35 rep to be able to make threads in the marketplace. You can still buy from members before that as long as they agree to it. This isn't a new ruling and isn't relevant to the thread unfortunately.



ryan92084 said:


> Is that the new policy or just temporary. Fairly certain I was able to do a custom one before (Newsfiend) as a non fancy member.


Not a new policy, just hasn't been implemented yet. We have 3 options in total, no title (which would give you a title based on your post count), a predefined title selectable from a drop-down of about 10-15 titles, and a completely custom title with a 25 character limit if you have an Overclocked.net account.



schuck6566 said:


> Ok, I'd like to address a point someone made earlier. The ads we're seeing MAY be coming from the Amazon Cloud server, BUT they are NOT from AMAZON! Any ads we are seeing are there because VerticalScope is being paid BY ADVERTISERS to target people/websites. As seen in screenshot 233 & 235. That is why they pay to acquire popular websites that advertisers will like to be on. As seen in the third screenshot(234). Just because their advertisers are hosting content on Amazon Cloud servers,does NOT make the content safe or desirable. I am an Amazon Prime member and have Amazon devices they put advertisements on,and it's NOTHING like the trash/meet me now type ads being placed on this web site. Any complaints about the ads should be addressed to OCN & verticalscope as THEY are the 1's ultimately in control of WHAT ads we see.


Nobody said we were using Amazon ads. I simply said they were being hosted off Amazon's CDN, which is not related to their ad network.

Also, you should be seeing way less ads when you're logged in. Taboola ads no longer show up for registered users.


----------



## bajer29

Can we add a "mark all subscribed threads as read" button in our subscriptions section? If it exists, can someone point me in the right direction?


----------



## HeadlessKnight

wholeeo said:


> And members who had reached 250+ reps.


Having 250+ reps automatically grants you Oced account.


----------



## looniam

Chipp said:


> It won't be a carousel, but will feature different content items. Agreed that the Apple image is a bad representation. I'll see if we can get that changed.


just the apple image? so those divs and their placement is ok?

honestly, i have no idea _how that ever made it to a live page_.


----------



## hermitmaster

https://krebsonsecurity.com/2017/11/2nd-breach-at-verticalscope-impacts/
Enough said.


----------



## ThrashZone

Hi,
I believe most issues from websites is hacking the adds server they serve
Yahoo is a prime example lol they had a poorly managed adds server.. a lot


----------



## andrews2547

ryan92084 said:


> Fairly certain I was able to do a custom one before (Newsfiend) as a non fancy member.


Newsfiend was one of the default ones available to all users. Unless you have at least 250 rep, you've purchased an Overclocked account or you're a member of staff, you can't have a custom user title.


----------



## LostParticle

Hello from my KDE Neon installation + Firefox 58.0 without absolutely any Add-on = No adds, anywhere on this site, thank you very much!
I know this has been already mentioned earlier on this thread, just wanted to confirm it.

Please make this site to NOT default on Mobile, for us Desktop users, and also please consider decreasing the height of the black ribbon on the top side. Also, I would like "Subscriptions" to display on my avatar (top-right corner), like Notifications do + the drop-down menu from there to automatically close as soon as I leave its area. Also, already mentioned (most of these), just a remainder.

:thumb:


----------



## LancerVI

Laysson said:


> I was mainly here for the industry news, with big and clearly readable titles. Now, it's just a forum.





Jpmboy said:


> would be tragic otherwise.


THIS 

It was my one-stop-shop for "What's new" in tech. Its importance to the site cannot be overstated. It is the reason I was drawn to OCN in the first place and even though we end up arguing in half of the threads, I learn so much from them. 

Respectfully, please prioritize this and HTTPS.


----------



## ryan92084

andrews2547 said:


> Newsfiend was one of the default ones available to all users. Unless you have at least 250 rep, you've purchased an Overclocked account or you're a member of staff, you can't have a custom user title.


Thank you for the clarification on it having been one of the predefined options.


----------



## Bearded Gamer

I cant add components to my system in the rigbuilder


----------



## MrFox

Murlocke said:


> Your post was edited by a mod because of the double post bug perhaps?


I originally thought so too, but the date shows my post yesterday evening was edited way back in August of 2014, LOL. So who knows.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Jpmboy said:


> you can set this text string to what ever you choose in your USer CP



Where in the User CP?


----------



## gonX

MrFox said:


> I originally thought so too, but the date shows my post yesterday evening was edited way back in August of 2014, LOL. So who knows.


The punch list currently displays the edit issue being known.



hyp36rmax said:


> Where in the User CP?


The fully custom user title is a part of an overclocked account. Normal members can't change their user title away from "New to Overclock.net" yet.

---

For clarity, here's the updated punch list:


Overclock_Admin said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Here is a punch list of issues reported, in progress, or resolved to keep you all in the loop. Thank you all for helping to report issues.
> 
> I will be updating this daily as new fixes come in. Note this is a work in progress. (Updated 1/24/2018 - 10:19pm CST)
> 
> *Resolved:*
> - Quick Reply Box formatting
> - Dark Skin request - Proof in progress
> - Subforum Icons updated
> - Taboola - Updated from non-family friendly content
> - Increase PM limits of to 56000
> - Sidebar Toggle
> - Rig Builder Header alignment
> - @ Mention now works
> - Missing Images - IN Progress - Partial fix
> - http://www.overclock.net/photopost/ resolved
> - Missing Avatars restored
> 
> *Reported/In Progress:*
> - Forum Permissions need to be reviewed - For Sale, Off Topic, Private - Reported
> - Staff Badges new to be restored - Reported
> - Rep to restored and remove “likes” - will review
> - HomePage formatting needed
> Recent News and Recent Threads Section added back on Homepage
> - Mobile Skin on desktop will not revert to Full Skin - remove default
> - PM’s are individual not thread view
> - Non HTTPS login
> - Signature Rigs are broken
> - Trade Rating Missing
> - Edit post timestamps are off
> - Missing active members in current thread
> - Draft functionality restored?
> - Thread live feed update missing
> - Users banned when logged in
> - Reports of users having to reset passwords early few hours to remain on the site
> - Double Posting
> - Mods PM going to other user PM
> - Search Index broke - Indexing Error - No enabled local indexes to search
> - Password resets to log back in
> - Keyboard short cuts example CTRL+B, CTRL+enter Alt+s
> - Users in a thread or viewing
> 
> Thanks,
> Jeff M


http://www.overclock.net/forum/3-ov...73-update-punch-list-bugs-errors-request.html


----------



## Scotty99

Imo remove "active topics" and/or have the option to just have your subbed threads there, wouldnt that make a bit more sense?


----------



## hyp36rmax

gonX said:


> Only for overclocked.net accounts.
> 
> 
> Are you using the WYSIWYG editor? There has been some reports that WYSIWYG does not work properly, it looks and works just like standard.
> 
> 1
> *I know we at least had 2 options for users: "no title" which would give you a title based on your post count, and a drop down list with many options. What those many options are I can't remember unfortunately.*



Are we going to have that drop down option again?


----------



## schuck6566

gonX said:


> character limit if you have an Overclocked.net account.
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody said we were using Amazon ads. I simply said they were being hosted off Amazon's CDN, which is not related to their ad network.
> 
> Also, you should be seeing way less ads when you're logged in. Taboola ads no longer show up for registered users.


Ok,My comment was addressing your's of "they are being hosted off Amazon's CDN,so they are safe" or to that effect. my point was that just because they are on Amazons CDN,doesn't make them Amazon's or safe as the comment may imply. Secondly, YES there are fewer and less objectionable ads on the home page,ect when logged in. I was going straight to my threads with comments and hadn't ck'd there while logged in yet. What about people with out accounts? Lets see... Well it's not too bad,but the "13 stunning weather girls who have gone viral" and "She had no idea why everyone was staring" click baits are a little tacky to have @ the bottom of a tech page. Not to mention the dental implants,401k and others. Are these really what we want people thinking we support? I AM glad to see some ads that aren't like that. bestbuy,tulsatrucks,as examples of ads in my area. So,some improvement,with room for more?  Edit: Here's another of the comments related I was addressing.


----------



## gonX

Scotty99 said:


> Imo remove "active topics" and/or have the option to just have your subbed threads there, wouldnt that make a bit more sense?


You can disable this in UserCP under "Edit your details"



hyp36rmax said:


> Are we going to have that drop down option again?


That is the plan, yes.



schuck6566 said:


> Ok,My comment was addressing your's of "they are being hosted off Amazon's CDN,so they are safe" or to that effect. my point was that just because they are on Amazons CDN,doesn't make them Amazon's or safe as the comment may imply. Secondly, YES there are fewer and less objectionable ads on the home page,ect when logged in. I was going straight to my threads with comments and hadn't ck'd there while logged in yet. What about people with out accounts? Lets see... Well it's not too bad,but the "13 stunning weather girls who have gone viral" and "She had no idea why everyone was staring" click baits are a little tacky to have @ the bottom of a tech page. Not to mention the dental implants,401k and others. Are these really what we want people thinking we support? I AM glad to see some ads that aren't like that. bestbuy,tulsatrucks,as examples of ads in my area. So,some improvement,with room for more?


Sorry if it came across that way, and I understand why it could be read as such. I was counterarguing the fact that somebody said Cloudflare is automatically malware, which it's not. It's even against Amazon's ToS to host malware on their servers.


----------



## looniam

Scotty99 said:


> Imo *remove "active topics"* and/or have the option to just have your subbed threads there, wouldnt that make a bit more sense?


Overclock.net > User Control Panel > Edit Your Details

on the bottom:


decreased my scrolling by ~50%


----------



## Chipp

hyp36rmax said:


> Are we going to have that drop down option again?



Its a pretty low priority to configure while we're working on the other stuff, but yes, we can and will bring back the list of predefined user titles for users who can't set a totally custom title.


----------



## Quantum Reality

I have checked non-logged-in user experiences by going to OCN using MSIE, and thankfully the ad content has been sharply narrowed on the main page - the sephora makeup ad is probably borderline irrelevant, but that's live-withable considering the majority are now tech-related.

_HOWEVER_, I have just checked by pasting this URL into MSIE...

http://www.overclock.net/forum/3-ov.../1647313-new-platform-feedback-thread-14.html

...and the same intrusive clickbaity ads are at the bottom of the page. I won't put a screenshot because I'd really rather not look at the damn dental thing again. (I closed the browser within 0.5 seconds of seeing it, not exaggerating)

It does not bode well for VS that the OCN staff had to be repeatedly told from many corners that the first round of ads were by no means close to appropriate either in nature or in content for a site like this - and that such ads are still appearing on actual forum pages. Is it really VS's habit to roll out websites with such ads as the default configuration?

I see the OCN homepage has changed somewhat - however it is still far from useful in the sense of easily being divided into news and most recently updated popular threads. :worriedsm


----------



## Scotty99

looniam said:


> Overclock.net > User Control Panel > Edit Your Details
> 
> on the bottom:
> 
> 
> decreased my scrolling by ~50%


Thank you 

Also what a weird spot to put that option


----------



## fasti

Would like to see RSS feeds working again. Mostly using the industry news ones.

It was so easy to notice new news from RSS feed. From normal forum list it's a mess to see if there's new news.


----------



## Moparman

OK Mods Here is a huge problem. We have a GTX 260 comp going on and mllrkllr88 Went above and beyond to get sponsors for this and prizes since ocn is not willing anymore. Issue is the carousel had the sponsors on it for the comp and now it's gone. That really makes us look bad I want you to know. So now we have a comp we have prizes and now we're not holding up our end have the sponsors on the front page. This is low the carousel needs to come back.


----------



## looniam

Scotty99 said:


> Thank you
> 
> Also what a weird spot to put that option


tip:
learn the CP - you'll be there quite a lot for awhile.
i've changed my bookmark to that from the home page since i'll be going there to do anything anyhow.


----------



## Overclock_Admin

*Update:*

- Likes off until Rep is back
- User viewing thread set up
- Search Fixed
- PM delivery error fixed

Working on the following
- Rig Sig
- Homepage formatting


Jeff M


----------



## ThrashZone

Hi,
I still pondering why showing a Quote counter is there lol


----------



## XAslanX

Not sure if these have been addressed yet and are in the works, but a couple of things that stand out are missing. One would be the changing of the color of links when clicked on to indicate that I have viewed a thread with new posts. Also the live new post alert pop up when viewing a thread is missing along with going to where you left off viewing a thread instead of jumping to the first post.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

gonX said:


> You can disable this in UserCP under "Edit your details"
> 
> 
> That is the plan, yes.
> 
> 
> Sorry if it came across that way, and I understand why it could be read as such. I was counterarguing the fact that somebody said Cloudflare is automatically malware, which it's not. It's even against Amazon's ToS to host malware on their servers.


Maybe. I still am far to afraid to browse this site without add-ons to sanitize it. That's bad for a tech forum.

-----

Where is the article in my sig?


----------



## NeoReaper

So checking Rigbuilder > My Rigs and 2 of my PC's have completely disappeared with only one of my laptops remaining.


----------



## Chipp

Moparman said:


> OK Mods Here is a huge problem. We have a GTX 260 comp going on and mllrkllr88 Went above and beyond to get sponsors for this and prizes since ocn is not willing anymore. Issue is the carousel had the sponsors on it for the comp and now it's gone. That really makes us look bad I want you to know. So now we have a comp we have prizes and now we're not holding up our end have the sponsors on the front page. This is low the carousel needs to come back.



Hiya, 

We've got a team working on the homepage display at this moment. Can you please send me a PM with the sponsor details and any images they need displayed?


----------



## CptAsian

XAslanX said:


> Not sure if these have been addressed yet and are in the works, but a couple of things that stand out are missing. One would be the changing of the color of links when clicked on to indicate that I have viewed a thread with new posts. Also the live new post alert pop up when viewing a thread is missing along with going to where you left off viewing a thread instead of jumping to the first post.


Regarding viewing the first/last/first unread post, the title obviously takes you to the OP, the downward arrow on the left takes you to the first unread post, and the right facing arrow on the right takes you to the most recent post.












NeoReaper said:


> So checking Rigbuilder > My Rigs and 2 of my PC's have completely disappeared with only one of my laptops remaining.


The rigbuilder is still WIP it seems. There's a chance that our old rigs will be restored, so (I think) it was recommended by Overclock_admin to not make too many changes to your account until things have stabilized a bit more.


----------



## Daitro

Oh man, the old thread gallery system  RIP. Hope it's being replaced.


----------



## d3v0

At this time, several of my posts have been deleted in this thread by the moderators


----------



## huzzug

Can we also have the user profile not show the member's current activity and be like before where it only shows which thread the member is currently viewing. I'm seeing my last activity show me editing my profile which is a bit creepy


----------



## looniam

XAslanX said:


> Not sure if these have been addressed yet and are in the works, but a couple of things that stand out are missing. One would be the changing of the color of links when clicked on to indicate that I have viewed a thread with new posts. Also the live new post alert pop up when viewing a thread is missing along with going to where you left off viewing a thread instead of jumping to the first post.





CptAsian said:


> Regarding viewing the first/last/first unread post, the title obviously takes you to the OP, the downward arrow on the left takes you to the first unread post, and the right facing arrow on the right takes you to the most recent post.


that img bb code isn't working:



green last unread,yellow - first post - red - last post.


----------



## Jpmboy

looniam said:


> tip:
> learn the CP - you'll be there quite a lot for awhile.
> i've changed my bookmark to that from the home page since i'll be going there to do anything anyhow.


^^ Too funny. +1 (when they are up again)

how are you getting in-line picts?


----------



## NeoReaper

So mentioned in a post earlier but if any of you have the high CPU usage/laggy scrolling, turn off the sidebar because it makes one hell of a difference.


----------



## CptSpig

This looks just like the AVS Forum? Needs some work but it will probably be ok in the long run. Missing flames on the links and no rig builder in my signature. When you use the links in subscription it takes you to the end instead of the last post that I read. What happened to spoiler alert and several other goodies like being able to ping other members that were in the reply to post menu?


----------



## axipher

My quick notes on the current homepage:


----------



## CptAsian

looniam said:


> that img bb code isn't working:
> 
> 
> 
> green last unread,yellow - first post - red - last post.


Thanks for the heads up, I think I fixed it. I was just playing around with image uploading and seeing what works.

EDIT: Unrelated, but I'd like to comment on this.



Scotty99 said:


> Imo remove "active topics" and/or have the option to just have your subbed threads there, wouldnt that make a bit more sense?


I really like this idea. Probably would count as a low priority extra, but having subbed threads in the sidebar would be absolutely fantastic for me.


----------



## looniam

Jpmboy said:


> ^^ Too funny. +1 (when they are up again)
> 
> how are you getting in-line picts?


third party hosting. ick.


----------



## iamjanco

gonX said:


> The punch list currently displays the edit issue being known.
> 
> The fully custom user title is a part of an overclocked account. Normal members can't change their user title away from "New to Overclock.net" yet.
> 
> ---
> 
> For clarity, here's the updated punch list:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/forum/3-ov...73-update-punch-list-bugs-errors-request.html


That's not entirely true. Unpaid accts were able to select a title from a dropdown previously. Mine read "Database Developer."


----------



## Jpmboy

looniam said:


> third party hosting. ick.


third party hosting the pics?? ( URLs? yeah - that would be ick!)


----------



## phaseshift

umeng2002 said:


> The homepage is a bit sparse. The News and Recently Active sections were great.


this was the best part of the homepage!


----------



## CptAsian

iamjanco said:


> That's not entirely true. Unpaid accts were able to select a title from a dropdown previously. Mine read "Database Developer."


gonX is referring to the current status of things. As of yet, that dropdown doesn't exist. But it was just like that on Huddler, yeah.

(Also how do you do mentions? I think I saw someone do one a while ago.)


----------



## looniam

Jpmboy said:


> third party hosting the pics?? ( URLs? yeah - that would be ick!)


imgBB :arrowhead


----------



## JKuhn

MrFox said:


> I originally thought so too, but the date shows my post yesterday evening was edited way back in August of 2014, LOL. So who knows.


Regarding this matter, it's a known issue. Every user's first post on VB seems to show an edit, and some later posts also. I'd say just ignore them for now, things are not entirely bug free at the moment.


----------



## gonX

d3v0 said:


> At this time, several of my posts have been deleted in this thread by the moderators


Your first post that was deleted was spamming an URL. The second post that was deleted was referencing a deleted post, which was referencing another deleted post.
Feel free to repost any feedback about the new site as long as it is on topic.



iamjanco said:


> That's not entirely true. Unpaid accts were able to select a title from a dropdown previously. Mine read "Database Developer."





CptAsian said:


> gonX is referring to the current status of things. As of yet, that dropdown doesn't exist. But it was just like that on Huddler, yeah.


CptAsian is correct, the intention is to get the drop-down back relatively soon. Right now non-overclocked users can not change their user titles, which is unintended.



CptAsian said:


> (Also how do you do mentions? I think I saw someone do one a while ago.)


Type @ and add their name in front, e.g. @CptAsian


----------



## iamjanco

Jpmboy said:


> ^^ Too funny. +1 (when they are up again)
> 
> how are you getting in-line picts?





looniam said:


> third party hosting. ick.


I've been pulling from one of my dev accounts. Just got to keep an eye on bandwidth usage as it can get out of hand fast with:


1.1 Million registered members
12 Million pageviews monthly
42 Million advertising impressions delivered monthly

(though that's likely rapidly changing)

Edit: my 1,000th post. Should I jump for joy?


----------



## Jpmboy

JKuhn said:


> Regarding this matter, it's a known issue. Every user's first post on VB seems to show an edit, and some later posts also. I'd say just ignore them for now, *things are not entirely bug free at the moment*.


Understatement of the day! :thumb:

what exactly is the notification number shown on the top right in thread view?


----------



## lexer

Probably someone already mentioned this but in the home page is missing the new threads section


----------



## looniam

Overclock_Admin said:


> *Update:*
> 
> - Likes off until Rep is back
> - User viewing thread set up
> *- Search Fixed*
> - PM delivery error fixed
> 
> Working on the following
> - Rig Sig
> - Homepage formatting
> 
> 
> Jeff M


a search function that spits out the "V" for searching "titan V" isn't exactly functional. or at least it was not an issue before.


----------



## Valor958

Yeah... not liking the new format. At All. 

In some ways, it feels like the same format way too many clickbait sites use that are intentionally cluttered and obtuse in function. 

I would use the old layout and just refresh it... not completely re-do it.


----------



## gonX

NeoReaper said:


> So checking Rigbuilder > My Rigs and 2 of my PC's have completely disappeared with only one of my laptops remaining.


Sig rigs will be coming back. Some users have already reported their rigs showing up in Rigbuilder.



Jpmboy said:


> what exactly is the notification number shown on the top right in thread view?


Might be quotes, etc. You should be able to see it in the bottom of the user menu.



looniam said:


> a search function that spits out the "V" for searching "titan V" isn't exactly functional. or at least it was not an issue before.


I suggest using Google custom search. vBulletin search is notoriously bad, but it does catch things (especially when permissions come into play) that Googles doesn't.


----------



## iamjanco

Jpmboy said:


> Understatement of the day! :thumb:
> 
> what exactly is the notification number shown on the top right in thread view?


It's the number of threads/quotes you're subscribed to that have new posts/quotes by you or someone quoting you. It doesn't appear to clear the counter automatically unless you actually view them by way of that tool.


----------



## Mac the Geek

What the --? I leave you kids alone for one week, and look at what you do to the place! ;-)

Seriously, I'll be patient and wait for things to get cleaned up. The two biggest issues I have (news on the front page and HTTPS sitewide) are listed among the improvements on the way. Down the road, I'd hope for some GUI improvements, as there's way too much whitespace; but that's a minor problem for another day.


----------



## looniam

gonX said:


> I suggest using Google custom search. vBulletin search is notoriously bad, but it does catch things (especially when permissions come into play) that Googles doesn't.


users on this thread have reported broken links using google (that should help site traffic.)

the point is there is still a problem. and to be blunt, i certain don't care to listen to a parrot.


----------



## Squashie

I miss the "all pictures in thread" option that used to be in the top right corner.


----------



## Jpmboy

iamjanco said:


> It's the number of threads/quotes you're subscribed to that have new posts/quotes by you or someone quoting you. It doesn't appear to clear the counter automatically unless you actually view them by way of that tool.


thanks... yeah, it's not clearing, just accumulating at this point. 
@gonX, with this new format, will it be necessary to use a 3rd party pic host in order to embed pictures in a post (not as attachments)?


----------



## axipher

Jpmboy said:


> thanks... yeah, it's not clearing, just accumulating at this point.
> 
> @*gonX* , with this new format, will it be necessary to use a 3rd party pic host in order to embed pictures in a post (not as attachments)?


Right now I use a four-step method:

1) Drag the image in to the Drag-n-Drop zone and submit the post
2) Click the thumbnail on the submitted post to open the image view, right-click the image and use "Copy Image Location"
3) Edit the post and use the Image button which wants a URL and paste the image location from step 2
4) Submit post and the image should auto-stretch to the forum width without needing a third-party host


----------



## hyp36rmax

Remember when we used to get a dynamic preview of our post in the text box without using bbcode? Will this be enabled again? Fomatting with shortcut keys and live preview of the images was great and efficient.

Also any way to upload an image to the post without uploading as an attachment and then getting the url and using bbcode?!


----------



## Chipp

looniam said:


> just the apple image? so those divs and their placement is ok?
> 
> honestly, i have no idea _how that ever made it to a live page_.




It is still being actively worked on. I agree, it is not okay in its current state. I wish we had a better way to iterate on this in private, but we don't, so we're doing the best we can and appreciate your patience. Its day 3. We'll get there.


----------



## axipher

hyp36rmax said:


> Remember when we used to get a dynamic preview of our post in the text box without using bbcode? Will this be enabled again? Fomatting with shortcut keys and live preview of the images was great and efficient.
> 
> Also any way to upload an image to the post without uploading as an attachment and then getting the url and using bbcode?!


Not yet, hold tight though, they are working on a lot of things right now. I'm hoping all the things you listed to get re-implemented though.


----------



## CptAsian

gonX said:


> Type @ and add their name in front, e.g. @CptAsian


 @gonX

Ah, thanks. I tried that in the post preview and it didn't appear to be a link. Either that or I'm just blind.


----------



## Chipp

Regarding reports of poor search results: Due to an issue with a background search service, we are currently using a pretty limited index and vB's default tooling. Our long-term search, when corrected soon, will be based on Sphinx and much more robust.


----------



## hyp36rmax

axipher said:


> Not yet, hold tight though, they are working on a lot of things right now. I'm hoping all the things you listed to get re-implemented though.


Yea hope so also.


----------



## MacG32

@Chipp @Overclock_Admin May we please have the RSS Feeds feature back? My last post was an explanation and request to reinstate this feature, but it seems to have been overlooked. Thank you.



MacG32 said:


> I appreciate all of the hard work it's going to take to get Overclock.net back to an acceptable medium for all of the users. The changes so far have been positive and things are slowly starting to get better. It's nice to be able to see the changes go live and that the feedback is being taken seriously. It'll probably take a few months to work out all of the major deficiencies. I'm looking forward to the magic that's going to happen. All good things take time and this is what we'll just have to deal with.
> 
> Once the news is consolidated back in to a live listing at http://www.overclock.net/forum/149-industry-news/ , I would like the option again to be able to have a RSS feed of all the news that's posted. I am currently subscribed to this RSS Feed: http://www.overclock.net/rss.php?action=livefeed&forumId=149 Please bring this feature back. Thank you @Overclock_Admin .


----------



## looniam

Chipp said:


> Regarding reports of poor search results: Due to an issue with a background search service, we are currently using a pretty limited index and vB's default tooling. Our long-term search, when corrected soon, will be based on Sphinx and much more robust.


thank you.

being given a brief description of the issue and how it will hopeful be resolved allows me to have some faith that most all issues will be corrected in time.


----------



## LostParticle

axipher said:


> Right now I use a four-step method:
> 
> 1) Drag the image in to the Drag-n-Drop zone and submit the post
> 2) Click the thumbnail on the submitted post to open the image view, right-click the image and use "Copy Image Location"
> 3) Edit the post and use the Image button which wants a URL and paste the image location from step 2
> 4) Submit post and the image should auto-stretch to the forum width without needing a third-party host


OMG! Really?! :blinksmil
Is this how it is going to be from now on?! :thumbsdow


----------



## andydabeast

Sorry if this was already said, but what about formatting post tools? like bold, italics, spoilers.... they seem to be gone.


----------



## LostParticle

andydabeast said:


> Sorry if this was already said, but what about formatting post tools? like bold, italics, spoilers.... they seem to be gone.


I think you have to switch to Enhanced Editor or something, from User CP


----------



## coelacanth

Darker color scheme. Current scheme is searing retinas.

Add back quick links on the home page: Latest posts, news, latest post in subscribed threads.


----------



## Overclock_Admin

axipher said:


> My quick notes on the current homepage:



We are working on the homepage now, standby for updates.

Jeff M


----------



## LostParticle

axipher said:


> My quick notes on the current homepage:




Are you viewing that current Home page from a Mobile device?
Because I also see it like this on my desktop when it erroneously defaults at Mobile [mode]...
When I switch to Desktop [mode] it fills up my entire screen, no empty areas (blank space).


----------



## axipher

LostParticle said:


> OMG! Really?! :blinksmil
> Is this how it is going to be from now on?! :thumbsdow


It's a temporary fix for now until they get around to updating the text editor.





Overclock_Admin said:


> We are working on the homepage now, standby for updates.
> 
> Jeff M


Thanks


----------



## iamjanco

Chipp said:


> It is still being actively worked on. I agree, it is not okay in its current state. I wish we had a better way to iterate on this in private, but we don't, so we're doing the best we can and appreciate your patience. Its day 3. We'll get there.


I'm guessing you guys are spread pretty thin, given the workload. In a situation like this (I think you know what I mean) I'd typically move back and forth between a staged copy of a site and its relevant live site, but I'd be dealing with one POC and not 100,000; and wouldn't have to juggle access with a number of other devs.

You're doing okay, Chipp, keep it up


----------



## Overclock_Admin

UPDATE:

- Forum Live Feed is back under Tools Dropdown - working on Ajax for it to update
http://www.overclock.net/forum/live.php#
- Subscription and notification email links now work
- Homepage in progress

Jeff M


----------



## Chakravant

gonX said:


> Sorry, can't find a link right now. But Huddler was bought by Wikia Gaming, and Wikia gaming changed direction from a host to content creation. So we've been looking for a new home for a few months.


Yes, but something doesn't make sense. Wikia still owns hundreds of forums sites, and they seem to think they're going to be using Huddler for the forseeable future. Wikia and VS seem to be making two very different claims, which is why I asked for a news link, as it would in theory provide more impartial evidence.

On to bugs.

Login is not yet persistent, even when refreshing an older web page.

Login led me to a persistent blank screen. I had to work around it by logging in on one tab, switching tabs to an older one, and refreshing it.

That Human Verification System that is forced advertising is simply untenable. Bad form.


----------



## LostParticle

axipher said:


> It's a temporary fix for now until they get around to updating the text editor.



Phew! Thank you, indeed! I am one of those people who cannot function without posting a screenshot! One screenshot > 1000 words.


----------



## axipher

LostParticle said:


> Phew! Thank you, indeed! I am one of those people who cannot function without posting a screenshot! One screenshot > 1000 words.


Oh I understand that, I miss the single button Image Button that allowed both Uploading and URL. I'm 99.9% sure we will get taht feature back, but right now the VS team is focusing on the home page and more pressing issues.

The 4-step method works for posting an image without third-party, so I don't see them focusing on that right now as much.


----------



## LostParticle

axipher said:


> Oh I understand that, I miss the single button Image Button that allowed both Uploading and URL. I'm 99.9% sure we will get taht feature back, but right now the VS team is focusing on the home page and more pressing issues.
> 
> The 4-step method works for posting an image without third-party, so I don't see them focusing on that right now as much.


All right  Please, have a look at my post above, I've quoted you, regarding what you see at the Home Page. 
Thank you.


----------



## axipher

LostParticle said:


> Are you viewing that current Home page from a Mobile device?
> Because I also see it like this on my desktop when it erroneously defaults at Mobile [mode]...
> When I switch to Desktop [mode] it fills up my entire screen, no empty areas (blank space).


That was in Waterfox with Desktop Mode and Overclock.net (Full) with the Active Topics Disabled. Since my post though, the Home Page changed again so it's not all relevant anymore. But it will be curious to see all the changes that have happened over the first week of the new VS OCN, so the more screenshots the better to document those changes.


----------



## Jpmboy

axipher said:


> Right now I use a four-step method:
> 
> 1) Drag the image in to the Drag-n-Drop zone and submit the post
> 2) Click the thumbnail on the submitted post to open the image view, right-click the image and use "Copy Image Location"
> 3) Edit the post and use the Image button which wants a URL and paste the image location from step 2
> 4) Submit post and the image should auto-stretch to the forum width without needing a third-party host


lol - nice work-around!


----------



## Overclock_Admin

MacG32 said:


> @Chipp @Overclock_Admin May we please have the RSS Feeds feature back? My last post was an explanation and request to reinstate this feature, but it seems to have been overlooked. Thank you.


 RSS feeds will return yes, sorry for missing you last time



LostParticle said:


> OMG! Really?! :blinksmil
> Is this how it is going to be from now on?! :thumbsdow


 No, there should be a much simpler means that is presently conflicting and therefore not displaying correctly. You would be able to us drag and drop but before posting you'd see a dropdown menu allowing for the inline attachments not just the thumbnails as they appear.


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

Bitemarks and bloodstains said:


> Just a few things that we are looking into right now
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/forum/3-ov...73-update-punch-list-bugs-errors-request.html



Curious. I've seen (and have made) many requests to make embedding pictures in a post easier and to make the pictures in the post larger than a mere thumbnail.


----------



## chibi

I miss clicking on my profile, then seeing a list of threads I've recently posted in and all the new posts.

When on mobile phone, clicking on any thread with a new post brings me directly to the latest new post - bypassing all the new posts before that. In the old version, it would take me directly to the first new post and I can read up on any updates.

Forums overall feel slower than before.


----------



## Quantum Reality

I do like the change to "Latest Discussions" now. That is more useful and usable.

However, a not-logged-in user still sees things like this on forum subthreads:

https://i.imgur.com/WDdwQBx.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/Yx9Hlal.jpg

It may seem like I'm banging a worn-out drum here, but I really want to emphasize this is just _*not okay*_ for a site with a very broad-spectrum audience. Please reiterate that these Taboola ads are still not "Family friendly".


----------



## Jpmboy

One thing that could be beneficial, would be to not automatically be Subscribe(d) to a thread simply by posting to it, but rather elect to subscribe to the threads of your choice (vs Unsubscribe as it currently is, and was?).


----------



## 96accord

The following errors occurred with your submission:
This forum requires that you wait 10 seconds between posts. Please try again in 9 seconds.

Who is mtn-tech? lol they edited my post 3.5 years ago
"Last edited by mtn-tech; 08-15-2014 at 01:24 PM."


----------



## Overclock_Admin

*Heya all,

Any new bugs not mentioned here:
http://www.overclock.net/forum/3-ov...ch-list-bugs-errors-request.html#post26579201

Please post here so I can track, follow up with, and confirm with users:
http://www.overclock.net/forum/17790-bugs-technical-issues/

Thanks, thank should help speed the smaller easier fixes up and give you guys this thread to banter in. Sorting through 1400+ replies can be a little difficult.

Jeff M*


----------



## BugBash

I have been on the forum almost 12 YEARS,
The welcome page has had quite a few changes over that time but this is just AWFUL
I would be quite happy for the site to be offline a few days again for you to restore it the way it was.

and if you dont at least

GET RID OF THOSE LINKS TO MALWARE 

that are plastered all across the bottom of the site, what is this? a crappy tabloid newspaper?
Thank you for allowing us to give feedback

Bug


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

Overclock_Admin said:


> Don't threaten me with a good time...



Good comeback but, all seriousness aside, I have to agree with him. I've see people fired for far less than this massive FUBAR. Please don't let it become a SNAFU.


----------



## mmonnin

This show up for anyone else below the quick post:



> Attach Files
> Valid file extensions: bmp doc gif jpe jpeg jpg pdf png psd txt zip
> (0)
> (0)
> (0)
> (0)
> (0)
> (0)
> (0)
> (0)
> (0)
> (0)
> (0)
> (0)
> (0)
> (0)
> (0)
> (0)
> (0)
> (0)
> (0)
> (0)
> (0)
> (0)
> (0)
> (0)
> (0)
> (0)
> (0)
> (0)
> (0)
> (0)
> MANAGE ATTACHMENTS


The count of them keeps changing. I've seen more and down to 3 then 4...


----------



## Alya

huzzug said:


> Can we also have the user profile not show the member's current activity and be like before where it only shows which thread the member is currently viewing. I'm seeing my last activity show me editing my profile which is a bit creepy


Go invisible.


----------



## CeeSA

> This forum requires that you wait 60 seconds between sending private messages.


That is really bad for me as an Overclock.net Artisan...


----------



## Quantium40

Been here for a while, lurking since '06 at least.

1. Just lost this post due to the page autorefreshing or something weird so had to retype it. That was annoying.
2. The bar on the right side. I hate its guts. Please nuke it. Maybe not as high priority as some of the things classified as bugs, but it feels important because its always there.
3. Everything feels busy, smashed, and maybe its not the case but I feel like the font size is too big. Too much wasted space or something. If you are going to roll out something new, it should be better regardless of the business circumstances I feel, otherwise the whole operation seems like a cashgrab and attempt to destroy this venerable community.
4. WHERE THE HECK IS THE SUBMIT BUTTON. Needs to be closer to the text box and less words on the button.


----------



## Nightbird

Please add the newest news threads page back somewhere (doesn't have to be front), used to be front page and is what I use on this site to catch my tech news.


----------



## looniam

Alya said:


> Go invisible.


do you know where that is?

i've looked and looked but seems to be missing when the enable/disable the right side bar appeared. 

had it enabled before but several times yesterday my settings went back to default as things were being . ."fixed".

tia.


----------



## 222Panther222

Will there be a "user submitted" side, and "news section" side on the home page like before? HTTPS asap please, and what happened to the sig rigs and uploaded pictures?


----------



## mmonnin

The BOINC and Folding stat tidbits are gone that linked to users points.


----------



## JKuhn

mmonnin said:


> The BOINC and Folding stat tidbits are gone that linked to users points.


I didn't even notice that. But you're right.


----------



## Alya

looniam said:


> do you know where that is?
> 
> i've looked and looked but seems to be missing when the enable/disable the right side bar appeared.
> 
> had it enabled before but several times yesterday my settings went back to default as things were being . ."fixed".
> 
> tia.


Looks like it's gone from the UserCP for whatever reason, it was definitely there the other day.


----------



## LostParticle

mmonnin said:


> This show up for anyone else below the quick post:
> 
> 
> 
> The count of them keeps changing. I've seen more and down to 3 then 4...



Yes, for me, as well!


----------



## venom55520

Not sure if it was already mentioned, or if I'm missing something, but I sure miss the headlines of all the news sections on the homepage. Not the scrolly thing, but the list of the most discussed news threads. I prefer the news here compared to reddit because I feel like it's more in depth and catered to my interests. Would love to see it back, or if there is an option, please let me know!


----------



## amstech

While change is always going to be a pain, I am not a big fan of this new site, at all.
I am just logging in and seeing this now so some of the following has probably been talked about...

1) I loved seeing people's rigs, their combo's, links to benchmark results, ext.
2) The 'latest discussions' bar needs to be removed.
3) The rep and blue flame system was great, it showed long standing members who have helped a lot. Bring it back or I won't be using this site anymore.
4) And many other complaints...good god what happened?!


----------



## looniam

Alya said:


> Looks like it's gone from the UserCP for whatever reason, it was definitely there the other day.


i appreciate you looking; two pair of eyes are better than one.


----------



## Iwamotto Tetsuz

I'm not sure if I wasn't looking or not, However theres no such thing as a photo gallarey anymore for threads, I would love to see that again
That would really help my readers for my build log since I have allot of photos.


----------



## Spacedinvader

I'm not even loading OCN, just opening FF (OCN is on fav bar);



NoScript detected a potential Cross-Site Scripting attack

from http://www.overclock.net to http://tags.bluekai.com.

Suspicious data:

(URL) http://tags.bluekai.com/site/4651?r...270d-4f89-8f12-098a6f17a939&phint=__bk_t=what happened? - Overclock.net&phint=__bk_k=what,happened, what happened?, computers, overclocking, gpu, overclocking,overclock, overclock forum, overclock computer, gaming, esports, cpu, motherboard&phint=__bk_l=http://www.overclock.net/forum/15167-forum-platform-help-discussion/1647561-what-happened.html#post26582825&limit=6&bknms=ver=2.0,ua=0c291f3e15e9c3af1b34235bb8ec3238,t=1516914302144,m=4b4e4ecaab1f1c93ab1f1c93ab1f1c93,k=1,lang=07ef608d8a7e9677f0b83775f0b83775,sr=1536x864x24,tzo=0,hss=true,hls=true,idb=true,addb=undefined,odb=undefined,cpu=4b4e4ecaab1f1c93ab1f1c93ab1f1c93,platform=3ef34a5b473b735a6bcc3d2a6bcc3d2a,notrack=,plugins=4b4e4ecaab1f1c93ab1f1c93ab1f1c93&r=48621206


----------



## Spacedinvader

DP again (got a 10 second wait timer, checked no post). Also latest discussions is taking over 1/3 of the RHS :|


----------



## Somasonic

Sorry if this has been addressed already but is there a way to stop threads spanning the entire width of the browser? It's a pain to read and I'm not liking having to resize my browser to get it to a usable width. Thanks.


----------



## Overclock_Admin

Quantium40 said:


> Been here for a while, lurking since '06 at least.
> 
> 1. Just lost this post due to the page autorefreshing or something weird so had to retype it. That was annoying.
> 2. The bar on the right side. I hate its guts. Please nuke it. Maybe not as high priority as some of the things classified as bugs, but it feels important because its always there.
> 3. Everything feels busy, smashed, and maybe its not the case but I feel like the font size is too big. Too much wasted space or something. If you are going to roll out something new, it should be better regardless of the business circumstances I feel, otherwise the whole operation seems like a cashgrab and attempt to destroy this venerable community.
> 4. WHERE THE HECK IS THE SUBMIT BUTTON. Needs to be closer to the text box and less words on the button.





> 4. WHERE THE HECK IS THE SUBMIT BUTTON. Needs to be closer to the text box and less words on the button.


Will put this in the punch list to make it more accessible. 

Lee


----------



## nvidiaftw12

axipher said:


> Right now I use a four-step method:
> 
> 1) Drag the image in to the Drag-n-Drop zone and submit the post
> 2) Click the thumbnail on the submitted post to open the image view, right-click the image and use "Copy Image Location"
> 3) Edit the post and use the Image button which wants a URL and paste the image location from step 2
> 4) Submit post and the image should auto-stretch to the forum width without needing a third-party host


Ah that's easy and convenient. Also, I loved being able to hit multi quote on posts, read through, and then hit reply when ready. That doesn't work right anymore.


----------



## Overclock_Admin

CeeSA said:


> That is really bad for me as an Overclock.net Artisan...


Checking into this now. 



Quantium40 said:


> Been here for a while, lurking since '06 at least.
> 
> 1. Just lost this post due to the page autorefreshing or something weird so had to retype it. That was annoying.
> 2. The bar on the right side. I hate its guts. Please nuke it. Maybe not as high priority as some of the things classified as bugs, but it feels important because its always there.
> 3. Everything feels busy, smashed, and maybe its not the case but I feel like the font size is too big. Too much wasted space or something. If you are going to roll out something new, it should be better regardless of the business circumstances I feel, otherwise the whole operation seems like a cashgrab and attempt to destroy this venerable community.
> 4. WHERE THE HECK IS THE SUBMIT BUTTON. Needs to be closer to the text box and less words on the button.


1. We are doing a lot of maintenance. This may happen again and again over the next few days. 
2. You should be able to turn this off. It again may be on and off again due to the maintenance we are working on. 
3. Thanks for your input. 
4. This is being addressed with our tech team?



Nightbird said:


> Please add the newest news threads page back somewhere (doesn't have to be front), used to be front page and is what I use on this site to catch my tech news.


home page is still being worked on while we sort out getting modules to work how we want them to. 



looniam said:


> do you know where that is?
> i've looked and looked but seems to be missing when the enable/disable the right side bar appeared.
> had it enabled before but several times yesterday my settings went back to default as things were being . ."fixed".
> tia.


It should be in your user control panel. 



222Panther222 said:


> Will there be a "user submitted" side, and "news section" side on the home page like before? HTTPS asap please, and what happened to the sig rigs and uploaded pictures?


All of this is on our punchlist. 

-Philip


----------



## Jpmboy

nvidiaftw12 said:


> Ah that's easy and convenient. Also, I loved being able to hit multi quote on posts, read through, and then hit reply when ready. That doesn't work right anymore.


multiquote has been working so far...


----------



## Anti!!

All of you people spamming the forum with complaints about this migration despite requests to quit should be ashamed. It is one thing to report issues and another for the ridiculous flaming like you all own something. You call yourself a community of techs, yet you are all surprised something went wrong for ONCE on OC.net. Get over it and be constructive and give the people a chance to fix everything. Then when all is called fixed and you still don't have what you need, then report and possibly complain.

Sorry Admins and Moderators. Due to all of the insane non-sense, I have missed what the plans are for allowing users back into the market place. I have a thread or two that needs attention. If there is a link of known issues I will go check it out. Thank you in advance.


----------



## looniam

Overclock_Admin said:


> It should be in your user control panel.
> 
> -Philip


NO it ISN'T.

and having three people, jeff, lee and you, using the same admin account is not very productive and will lead to further confusion.


----------



## warpuck

Edit>>> put in option to delete post.
I just double posted and can't find an option for delete one of them


----------



## KZar

cant say i like the new site at all, no specific reasons, just dont lol, ill come back in 6 months or so and see if its improved any, untill then, farewell


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Jpmboy said:


> multiquote has been working so far...



You're right. It's just different. My bad.



Anti!! said:


> All of you people spamming the forum with complaints about this migration despite requests to quit should be ashamed. It is one thing to report issues and another for the ridiculous flaming like you all own something. You call yourself a community of techs, yet you are all surprised something went wrong for ONCE on OC.net. Get over it and be constructive and give the people a chance to fix everything. Then when all is called fixed and you still don't have what you need, then report and possibly complain.
> 
> Sorry Admins and Moderators. Due to all of the insane non-sense, I have missed what the plans are for allowing users back into the market place. I have a thread or two that needs attention. If there is a link of known issues I will go check it out. Thank you in advance.



That's because we're annoyed that we got sold off to a marketing and advertising firm that actually has no more interest in overclocking that the other hundreds of forums they own.


----------



## Overclock_Admin

looniam said:


> NO it ISN'T.
> 
> and having three people, jeff, lee and you, using the same admin account is not very productive and will lead to further confusion.


Thanks, I will look into why its not there anymore. 
-Philip


----------



## looniam

Overclock_Admin said:


> Thanks, I will look into why its not there anymore.
> -Philip


thank you, but imo there are many many other issues to address first. :thumb:


----------



## KyadCK

Spawne32 said:


> lol if there is someone on here who spends their time worrying about rep points, they should get outside and see the sun a little more


It isn't about worrying about their rep, its about getting rep for the wrong reasons.

You are only supposed to get REP (not likes) for being helpful, solving problems, etc. They are intended to be blind so you focus on what you did to earn rep, not cater to those you know will give you any. Likewise you also have "Unique REP" to show how many different people have repped you to help limit the abuse, and allow for new people to see how many different people you have helped and gauge your trustworthiness and experience, as a measure of trust.

Likes... Likes are facebook.

Also, for example, I now know there are several people who repped me than I am reasonably certain would not have done so if they thought I would know who did it. The anonymous nature allows you to provide feedback without your potential grudge or pride getting in the way. And yes, those are things that should be taken into consideration.



Overclock_Admin said:


> Do you know what those were or can any mods chime in?
> 
> Jeff M


There was a default time based one, and regular users could select from a drop down list of a few things. Stuff like "AMD Overclocker", "Intel Overclocker", etc. I'm not certain anyone has a list, but I'm sure the staff can make up a new list.

Overclocked/Staff users could write their own titles and had 50-60 characters to work with.



Overclock_Admin said:


> I have posted in help section on how to do that and in this thread 4-5 times.
> 
> Jeff M


Do not let the repeated questions and effectively hatemail get to you. It does not matter if they ask the question 5 times or 500, nor how many responses you or others may have given, this is an extremely fast moving thread and people will likely not read the entire thing. I am having trouble keeping up myself and I have not been typing this whole time too.

To many of us, you have effectively broken our home, even if it was not intentional. This thread and the bug one are the *ONLY* threads I, and a number of other users are frequenting, because our best source of tech news is gone. The one thing I come here for every single day, sometimes upwards of 20 times a day, is MIA. Nearly every single feature is gone or broken in some way. _We_ are angry because for most of us deployments like this are completely unacceptable where we work. We respond with anger, knowing that most of us feel we may be able to at least plan out a better transition.

Despite this, you NEED to remain professional, more than any single other person on this forum, including Enterprise and Chipp, or risk losing the same people who are posting here because they care. Your two comments have removed more confidence in your actions than any screw-up thus far, at least for me. Site "administrators" hiding behind the sites only anonymous account is already insulting enough when even our hardware reps need a different account per person, and seeing time being wasted to type petty responses when a simple copy/paste drive-by would do tells us that you feel you have time to take offence at our anger and not be fixing the dozens of things wrong with this transition. I may not agree with everything gonX has said in this thread, specifically in regards to Ads, but they are a good example of how this should be handled.

This forum is in a state of emergency, assuming your team cares to admit it. Get drunk and curse us out later, preferably NOT while using an Anon account, and fix the problems now. Even if you are not a dev, you should be spending your time asking staff/long time/high post count users how exactly things worked and why (Hint; REP) to better assist your dev team, and writing us updates, perhaps every 6, 12, or 24 hours, about what is being done and what the progress is. You have work to do.

PS, you can ask the OCN Mods how bad it is to be getting this talk from me of all people.



Overclock_Admin said:


> *Update:*
> 
> - Likes off until Rep is back
> - User viewing thread set up
> - Search Fixed
> - PM delivery error fixed
> 
> Working on the following
> - Rig Sig
> - Homepage formatting
> 
> 
> Jeff M





Overclock_Admin said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> - Forum Live Feed is back under Tools Dropdown - working on Ajax for it to update
> http://www.overclock.net/forum/live.php#
> - Subscription and notification email links now work
> - Homepage in progress
> 
> Jeff M


Yes, exactly like that. Thank you! :thumb:



gonX said:


> Sorry if it came across that way, and I understand why it could be read as such. I was counterarguing the fact that somebody said Cloudflare is automatically malware, which it's not. It's even against Amazon's ToS to host malware on their servers.


On the topic of ads. I'm not sure I buy the idea that professionalism is _that_ different in other countries, but I'll explain what it means where I work.



No one may be dressed below polo/slacks (Business Casual). Massive cleavage is a no-no. Skirts cut to the bust line are a no-no. Whatever look you might find in a FlordaMan or Walmart shopper meme are a no-no.
Calendars featuring Dilbert are OK. Calendars featuring swimsuit models are not.
Pictures of your family are OK. Pictures of your teeth replacement surgery are not.
Talk about the workplace and home life is OK. Gossip about what the crazy lady at Walmart did is not.
Ads you might see on billboards are OK. Ads you might see on billboards in Las Vegas are not.
Ads that might get confused with equipment lookups like Cisco switches are OK. Ads that with a passing glance make it look like I'm on PornHub or ThePirateBay, are not.

Not a single one of the examples shown so far would be an OK thing to have on my screen while talking with co-workers at my desk, because the automatic assumption is that I am at a place on the internet that is clearly not professional. Heck, I recognize the ad _layout_ even if I don't see what is in it, and THAT makes it feel sketchy. I am at a tabloid or worse in their mind. They are the literal scum of the internet, and no anyone else doing it is not an excuse, we're supposed to be better. 

I guess I still do not see how this is a misunderstanding, but how do you feel when you see that type of ad on a webpage? I can't imagine that it has a good reputation with you. To me it represents 17 redirects and a browser lock when you click on it on accident, while blaring about how "WinDows Nedz to UPDATE call this BS number to buy the UPDATE NAOW!"


----------



## ProRules

Finaly!
After all these years, a change to the design.
Now i understand why the site was off for a while, can now go back to my build log 

Something epecific that drops into my eyes tho, is the top bar with all the main links (Forums, News, gaming etc.."), its all popping too much into the eyes, In my personal opinion it should be balanced a little bit better with the overclock.net log and overall be less big, bold and"popping".
I do like the new design overall, clean and easy to use.


----------



## valvehead

Somasonic said:


> Sorry if this has been addressed already but is there a way to stop threads spanning the entire width of the browser? It's a pain to read and I'm not liking having to resize my browser to get it to a usable width. Thanks.


+1 to this. Many of the fora I visit offer either a fixed or proportional option that makes reading on a widescreen monitor much easier.

Since they are already working on a dark theme, maybe a narrow option could be added at the same time.


----------



## Overclock_Admin

CeeSA said:


> That is really bad for me as an Overclock.net Artisan...


Its 5 seconds now. 
-Philip


----------



## ThrashZone

Alya said:


> Go invisible.


Hi,
Nope moved to be a 20.us feature for paying members.:thumb:


----------



## Spacedinvader

NoScript detected a potential Cross-Site Scripting attack

from http://www.overclock.net to http://ams1-ib.adnxs.com.

Suspicious data:

(URL) http://ams1-ib.adnxs.com/ab?e=wqT_3...ssion/1647561-what-happened.html#post26582825


----------



## nvidiaftw12

KyadCK said:


> It isn't about worrying about their rep, its about getting rep for the wrong reasons.
> 
> You are only supposed to get REP (not likes) for being helpful, solving problems, etc. They are intended to be blind so you focus on what you did to earn rep, not cater to those you know will give you any. Likewise you also have "Unique REP" to show how many different people have repped you to help limit the abuse, and allow for new people to see how many different people you have helped and gauge your trustworthiness and experience, as a measure of trust.
> 
> Likes... Likes are facebook.
> 
> Also, for example, I now know there are several people who repped me than I am reasonably certain would not have done so if they thought I would know who did it. The anonymous nature allows you to provide feedback without your potential grudge or pride getting in the way. And yes, those are things that should be taken into consideration.
> 
> 
> 
> There was a default time based one, and regular users could select from a drop down list of a few things. Stuff like "AMD Overclocker", "Intel Overclocker", etc. I'm not certain anyone has a list, but I'm sure the staff can make up a new list.
> 
> Overclocked/Staff users could write their own titles and had 50-60 characters to work with.
> 
> 
> 
> Do not let the repeated questions and effectively hatemail get to you. It does not matter if they ask the question 5 times or 500, nor how many responses you or others may have given, this is an extremely fast moving thread and people will likely not read the entire thing. I am having trouble keeping up myself and I have not been typing this whole time too.
> 
> To many of us, you have effectively broken our home, even if it was not intentional. This thread and the bug one are the *ONLY* threads I, and a number of other users are frequenting, because our best source of tech news is gone. The one thing I come here for every single day, sometimes upwards of 20 times a day, is MIA. Nearly every single feature is gone or broken in some way. _We_ are angry because for most of us deployments like this are completely unacceptable where we work. We respond with anger, knowing that most of us feel we may be able to at least plan out a better transition.
> 
> Despite this, you NEED to remain professional, more than any single other person on this forum, including Enterprise and Chipp, or risk losing the same people who are posting here because they care. Your two comments have removed more confidence in your actions than any screw-up thus far, at least for me. Site "administrators" hiding behind the sites only anonymous account is already insulting enough when even our hardware reps need a different account per person, and seeing time being wasted to type petty responses when a simple copy/paste drive-by would do tells us that you feel you have time to take offence at our anger and not be fixing the dozens of things wrong with this transition. I may not agree with everything gonX has said in this thread, specifically in regards to Ads, but they are a good example of how this should be handled.
> 
> This forum is in a state of emergency, assuming your team cares to admit it. Get drunk and curse us out later, preferably NOT while using an Anon account, and fix the problems now. Even if you are not a dev, you should be spending your time asking staff/long time/high post count users how exactly things worked and why (Hint; REP) to better assist your dev team, and writing us updates, perhaps every 6, 12, or 24 hours, about what is being done and what the progress is. You have work to do.
> 
> PS, you can ask the OCN Mods how bad it is to be getting this talk from me of all people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, exactly like that. Thank you! :thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> On the topic of ads. I'm not sure I buy the idea that professionalism is _that_ different in other countries, but I'll explain what it means where I work.
> 
> 
> 
> No one may be dressed below polo/slacks (Business Casual). Massive cleavage is a no-no. Skirts cut to the bust line are a no-no. Whatever look you might find in a FlordaMan or Walmart shopper meme are a no-no.
> Calendars featuring Dilbert are OK. Calendars featuring swimsuit models are not.
> Pictures of your family are OK. Pictures of your teeth replacement surgery are not.
> Talk about the workplace and home life is OK. Gossip about what the crazy lady at Walmart did is not.
> Ads you might see on billboards are OK. Ads you might see on billboards in Las Vegas are not.
> Ads that might get confused with equipment lookups like Cisco switches are OK. Ads that with a passing glance make it look like I'm on PornHub or ThePirateBay, are not.
> 
> Not a single one of the examples shown so far would be an OK thing to have on my screen while talking with co-workers at my desk, because the automatic assumption is that I am at a place on the internet that is clearly not professional. Heck, I recognize the ad _layout_ even if I don't see what is in it, and THAT makes it feel sketchy. I am at a tabloid or worse in their mind. They are the literal scum of the internet, and no anyone else doing it is not an excuse, we're supposed to be better.
> 
> I guess I still do not see how this is a misunderstanding, but how do you feel when you see that type of ad on a webpage? I can't imagine that it has a good reputation with you. To me it represents 17 redirects and a browser lock when you click on it on accident, while blaring about how "WinDows Nedz to UPDATE call this BS number to buy the UPDATE NAOW!"


As far as the work side of things goes, you could be working and not browsing OCN. So I can't say that you deserve to be able to browse OCN at work. _That being said_, OCN would be very wise to make it SFW, assuming they wish to retain members as most people here browse at their desk jobs.


----------



## ThrashZone

Hi,
I'm still getting quote emails lol even though I've been off any type of emails since 4-2017 settings reflect it too still


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Spacedinvader said:


> I'm not even loading OCN, just opening FF (OCN is on fav bar);
> 
> 
> 
> NoScript detected a potential Cross-Site Scripting attack
> 
> from http://www.overclock.net to http://tags.bluekai.com.
> 
> Suspicious data:
> 
> (URL) http://tags.bluekai.com/site/4651?r...270d-4f89-8f12-098a6f17a939&phint=__bk_t=what happened? - Overclock.net&phint=__bk_k=what,happened, what happened?, computers, overclocking, gpu, overclocking,overclock, overclock forum, overclock computer, gaming, esports, cpu, motherboard&phint=__bk_l=http://www.overclock.net/forum/15167-forum-platform-help-discussion/1647561-what-happened.html#post26582825&limit=6&bknms=ver=2.0,ua=0c291f3e15e9c3af1b34235bb8ec3238,t=1516914302144,m=4b4e4ecaab1f1c93ab1f1c93ab1f1c93,k=1,lang=07ef608d8a7e9677f0b83775f0b83775,sr=1536x864x24,tzo=0,hss=true,hls=true,idb=true,addb=undefined,odb=undefined,cpu=4b4e4ecaab1f1c93ab1f1c93ab1f1c93,platform=3ef34a5b473b735a6bcc3d2a6bcc3d2a,notrack=,plugins=4b4e4ecaab1f1c93ab1f1c93ab1f1c93&r=48621206


Just to let you know, Bluekai is nothing malicious.


----------



## epic1337

epic1337 said:


> could the search icon and avatar icon at the top-right corner be 3x larger? its awkwardly tiny.


i'd like to forward this request.


----------



## Aggrotech

BugBash said:


> I have been on the forum almost 12 YEARS,
> The welcome page has had quite a few changes over that time but this is just AWFUL
> I would be quite happy for the site to be offline a few days again for you to restore it the way it was.
> 
> and if you dont at least
> 
> GET RID OF THOSE LINKS TO MALWARE
> 
> that are plastered all across the bottom of the site, what is this? a crappy tabloid newspaper?
> Thank you for allowing us to give feedback
> 
> Bug


thats most likely what VS will turn it into. if youve looked at their other work you wouldnt be surprised.


----------



## Anti!!

nvidiaftw12 said:


> That's because we're annoyed that we got sold off to a marketing and advertising firm that actually has no more interest in overclocking that the other hundreds of forums they own.


That is not how Chipp's post read at all. They got help from a hosting company because the old platform reached end of life. Nothing was sold and they solicited help from a company that is supposed to know how to handle vBulletin migrations flawlessly. Is there an actual official post saying they sold anything?


@ Bugbash - Also, when I logged in those links and advertisements went away. Odd.


----------



## looniam

Magical Eskimo said:


> Just to let you know, Bluekai is nothing malicious.


so third party personal data collection for adverts are ok?


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Anti!! said:


> That is not how Chipp's post read at all. They got help from a hosting company because the old platform reached end of life. Nothing was sold and they solicited help from a company that is supposed to know how to handle vBulletin migrations flawlessly. Is there an actual official post saying they sold anything?


15 trackers and 20+ scripts blocked. If that doesn't tell you all you need to know, I don't know what does. I don't care who still owns the forum, VerticalScope is making the big bucks.


----------



## ku4eto

Uhhh, thr mobile version is super cramped, feels like scaled to 150%. Also no user avatars are shown in mobile.


----------



## iamjanco

Spacedinvader said:


> NoScript detected a potential Cross-Site Scripting attack
> 
> from http://www.overclock.net to http://ams1-ib.adnxs (truncated).
> 
> Suspicious data:
> 
> (URL) http://ams1-ib.adnxs... (truncated)





Magical Eskimo said:


> Just to let you know, Bluekai is nothing malicious.


Just performing a test here. Trying to figure out why _adnsx dot com_ was converted to _bluekai dot com_ (that might have been done manually by Magical Eskimo). 

That said, please use screen captures instead of adding clickable links if you'd like to point something like what's above out moving forward. There are people who are susceptible to clicking on such links almost instinctively, and if they do point to malware, well, I think you know what I'm getting at here. 

Note: said links in the quoted text above were truncated by me for security reasons.


----------



## ThrashZone

nvidiaftw12 said:


> 15 trackers and 20+ scripts blocked. If that doesn't tell you all you need to know, I don't know what does. I don't care who still owns the forum, VerticalScope is making the big bucks.


Hi,
Yeah my UBlock is getting a workout for sure


----------



## frostbite

How does one stop email notifications if the settings in the user cp is set to no notifications


----------



## Overclock_Admin

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> I'm still getting quote emails lol even though I've been off any type of emails since 4-2017 settings reflect it too still


Try this link in your user CP. 

http://www.overclock.net/forum/usertag.php?do=profile&action=options

-Philip


----------



## ThrashZone

frostbite said:


> How does one stop email notifications if the settings in the user cp is set to no notifications


Hi,
Good question 
I've just had to send them to the junk folder.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

looniam said:


> so third party personal data collection for adverts are ok?


It's their business model, it's what they do.


----------



## lynxxyarly

nvidiaftw12 said:


> You're right. It's just different. My bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's because we're annoyed that we got sold off to a marketing and advertising firm that actually has no more interest in overclocking that the other hundreds of forums they own.


My sentiments exactly. OCN was sold out and now the majority interest is in making money of advertisements, and the content on the site is basically irrelevant to the powers that be.


----------



## mmonnin

Yeah how else do they make money to buy sites and pay employees to break fix vB.


----------



## tpi2007

More suggestions:

1. Please consider removing the "Rating" / "Rate This Thread" system. Imagine the scenario: we're discussing something important. Some actors, be it industry shills or trolls don't like where the discussion is going and within an hour the thread is filled with noise, insults, memes, long posts that go nowhere, people engaging in a heated argument that's already far away from the topic, etc. In a word: derailed. A bunch of them get reported and at one point a mod comes in and cleans it all.

And this can happen everywhere. News threads come to mind first, but a club thread dedicated to a brand of motherboards / cases / PSUs, / CPUs / GPUs, etc, etc, can just as easily be derailed by people who favour another brand.

Problem: in the meantime the thread got downvoted to 1 star, which is no longer accurate after being cleaned and now people won't come in to discuss as much, harming the effort put in by the other members, or they will simply start to ignore the thread ratings after a few months, rendering the rating system useless. How do you manage this? How can a mod know why a certain member rated the thread 1 star? Was it because of the derailing or because of something else? In a nutshell, how could the balance be restored, even more so if we consider that it goes from 1 star to 5 stars? It's not even black and white, thus risking acting in excess or not doing anything and leaving a misleading vote stand are a problem. 

In my opinion it's unworkable because the system is akin to being exploited. It's one of those ideas that I'd file under "Hell is a place filled with good intentions".

Conclusion: consider simply removing the thread rating system.


2. When visiting people's profiles, don't make the "Feedback Score" section the first one visible. This is not a site to make business. People can sell their stuff, but this isn't a business, nor eBay. Even less appropriate for those who don't trade here and thus the relevancy of such section is null. 





huzzug said:


> I'm not sure if everyone agrees with this, but when you change the "rep" thingy, make it like it was before. I do not want to know who repped me as that would breed favorism. A mere number would be fine if you want, but a small message box like earlier with character limits was perfect.


Agreed. The old system is perfect. The current one (turned off for now) does not instil the right environment.

On a general note, and considering the uniqueness of the site and for how long it has existed, over time you get to see the rationale behind the smallest of details and way of working of certain things. It's tried and tested, weighed in, thought was put into it and all in all it's appreciated like a good precision clock mechanism. The lack of which in many places is the most jarring thing when one looks at the site as it is now.





CptAsian said:


> As someone previously mentioned in this thread, having the rep system like before was nice as it was anonymous and unbiased, but it was also an indicator of which comments you made were helpful or not, and why, should the person giving the rep choose to give a reason. I think that's a fair point, and having that information was certainly useful to me, at least during my early days on OCN.


Agreed.




andrews2547 said:


> Newsfiend was one of the default ones available to all users. Unless you have at least 250 rep, you've purchased an Overclocked account or you're a member of staff, you can't have a custom user title.


I remember "Commodore 64", "Amiga 500", "Overclocker in training" and something along the lines of "Stock *cough cough*". There were a few more I can't remember now.





Overclock_Admin said:


> *Update:*
> 
> - Likes off until Rep is back
> - User viewing thread set up
> - Search Fixed
> - PM delivery error fixed
> 
> Working on the following
> - Rig Sig
> - Homepage formatting
> 
> 
> Jeff M





Overclock_Admin said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> - Forum Live Feed is back under Tools Dropdown - working on Ajax for it to update
> http://www.overclock.net/forum/live.php#
> - Subscription and notification email links now work
> - Homepage in progress
> 
> Jeff M



Thanks for the updates. However, consider the following for the consolidated thread / post where you are listing these: separate each new entry or set of entries so we can easily keep track of the fixes and changes being implemented as they happen.

Example:

25 Jan, 17:35

- We fixed this;
- And that;
- And partially fixed that other thing;

26 Jan, 09:52

- Problem A is no longer happening;
- Thing B is no longer broken;

Etc.





Quantum Reality said:


> I do like the change to "Latest Discussions" now. That is more useful and usable.
> 
> However, a not-logged-in user still sees things like this on forum subthreads:
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/WDdwQBx.jpg
> https://i.imgur.com/Yx9Hlal.jpg
> 
> It may seem like I'm banging a worn-out drum here, but I really want to emphasize this is just _*not okay*_ for a site with a very broad-spectrum audience. Please reiterate that these Taboola ads are still not "Family friendly".


"I am not scrolling down any further than this..." :lachen:

Thanks for the laugh, we need some comic relief. :thumb:

(And yes, pretty much agreed)





mmonnin said:


> This show up for anyone else below the quick post:
> 
> 
> 
> The count of them keeps changing. I've seen more and down to 3 then 4...


Yes, showing here too.





venom55520 said:


> Not sure if it was already mentioned, or if I'm missing something, but I sure miss the headlines of all the news sections on the homepage. Not the scrolly thing, but the list of the most discussed news threads. I prefer the news here compared to reddit because I feel like it's more in depth and catered to my interests. Would love to see it back, or if there is an option, please let me know!


Welcome to the numerous club of people who mentioned this. The unique frontpage layout is what drew me in to OCN back in 2010 (still on the old vBulletin layout, before moving to Huddler).

They are working on bringing it back.


----------



## LostParticle

How many of you think that this (inside the red rectangle) should radically change?


----------



## Jpmboy

Overclock_Admin said:


> Try this link in your user CP.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/forum/usertag.php?do=profile&action=options
> 
> -Philip


perfect - worked!


----------



## ThrashZone

Jpmboy said:


> perfect - worked!


Hi,
Yeah I had all those options unchecked every since becoming a member not sure what happened but I may have miss read them after getting the first snowball of Quote emails 
Not sure if there was a email setting for quotes before :/
Either way hopefully they will stop


----------



## ThrashZone

Hi,
Since unchecking all the items on that link
Now I show 17 was 18 notifications 
Blank page shows up with the notification link :/


----------



## Overclock_Admin

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Yeah I had all those options unchecked every since becoming a member not sure what happened but I may have miss read them after getting the first snowball of Quote emails
> Not sure if there was a email setting for quotes before :/
> Either way hopefully they will stop


you might just need to turn it on and off again. kick it to get it working again. 

that from email is the sender email we're currently using. 


EDIT: huh... open up all the 0 notifications and see if the number goes down? 

Lee


----------



## ThrashZone

Hi,
lol you got the double post bug 

I forwarded 2 
A older one and a newer one 
So the newer one is the one you say is correct ?


----------



## DarthBaggins

Why was I asked to remove my img from my signature? If they're not meant to be allowed then turn the IMG allowance off, I know it can be done. Or if we're allowed to have them (within reason of course) don't send in a PM for me to take it out, when the feature can be shut off if allowed.


----------



## Overclock_Admin

yep. I hiccuped. think that was my fault thought, got impatient and clicked on submit twice. 

yeah, it should be the newer email. the older one from december is from the previous site format. 

Lee


----------



## KyadCK

nvidiaftw12 said:


> As far as the work side of things goes, you could be working and not browsing OCN. So I can't say that you deserve to be able to browse OCN at work. _That being said_, OCN would be very wise to make it SFW, assuming they wish to retain members as most people here browse at their desk jobs.


It is kind of you to attempt to help my work life go easier, but fairly ignorant to assume part of my job description is not to literally babysit a vendor for three hours providing admin rights when they need to install things every 30min and make sure they aren't going to break the computer with nothing better to do and not being able to leave, or that there are not dull moments (hours) in the day at times. Or that I might want to do something during lunch.

Oh that and news found on OCN, prime example being Meltdown and Spectre, have a direct impact on work. I knew before everyone else because I clicked on the bookmark and OCN users are better at news parsing than the actual news. But hey, to each their own, you can be drive-by malware'd if you prefer.


----------



## ThrashZone

Hi,
Okay it's good so far 
I haven't looked at my email yet but since they go to junk folder doesn't matter too much one just slipped by so i posted about it earlier :thumb:

Looks like post quick reply still needs some work 

After using it the first time I just close the tab I'm using and it doesn't double post because I didn't submit twice


----------



## ThrashZone

DarthBaggins said:


> Why was I asked to remove my img from my signature? If they're not meant to be allowed then turn the IMG allowance off, I know it can be done. Or if we're allowed to have them (within reason of course) don't send in a PM for me to take it out, when the feature can be shut off if allowed.


Hi,
I noticed it 
It was way too big 
Forum should limit sizes to 100x600..px imho


----------



## gonX

chibi said:


> I miss clicking on my profile, then seeing a list of threads I've recently posted in and all the new posts.
> 
> When on mobile phone, clicking on any thread with a new post brings me directly to the latest new post - bypassing all the new posts before that. In the old version, it would take me directly to the first new post and I can read up on any updates.
> 
> Forums overall feel slower than before.


I suggest enabling thread subscriptions with no email response.




looniam said:


> do you know where that is?
> 
> i've looked and looked but seems to be missing when the enable/disable the right side bar appeared.
> 
> had it enabled before but several times yesterday my settings went back to default as things were being . ."fixed".
> 
> tia.





Alya said:


> Looks like it's gone from the UserCP for whatever reason, it was definitely there the other day.





looniam said:


> i appreciate you looking; two pair of eyes are better than one.


Sidebar option still shows up for me. It should be under "Edit Your Details" in your UserCP.
If you're referencing how to toggle invisible, this is in the top of the "Edit Options" panel in your UserCP.



222Panther222 said:


> Will there be a "user submitted" side, and "news section" side on the home page like before? HTTPS asap please, and what happened to the sig rigs and uploaded pictures?


All these things are in the punch list linked as a notice in the top of every page on the site. I will link it in the bottom of my post as well.



amstech said:


> While change is always going to be a pain, I am not a big fan of this new site, at all.
> I am just logging in and seeing this now so some of the following has probably been talked about...
> 
> 1) I loved seeing people's rigs, their combo's, links to benchmark results, ext.
> 2) The 'latest discussions' bar needs to be removed.
> 3) The rep and blue flame system was great, it showed long standing members who have helped a lot. Bring it back or I won't be using this site anymore.
> 4) And many other complaints...good god what happened?!


First point is on the roadmap.
Rep and flame system is coming back very soon!
As for your fourth point, you're more than welcome to provide more feedback.



nvidiaftw12 said:


> Ah that's easy and convenient. Also, I loved being able to hit multi quote on posts, read through, and then hit reply when ready. That doesn't work right anymore.


I know this was covered, but your final click needs to be quote and not quick reply.



Anti!! said:


> All of you people spamming the forum with complaints about this migration despite requests to quit should be ashamed. It is one thing to report issues and another for the ridiculous flaming like you all own something. You call yourself a community of techs, yet you are all surprised something went wrong for ONCE on OC.net. Get over it and be constructive and give the people a chance to fix everything. Then when all is called fixed and you still don't have what you need, then report and possibly complain.
> 
> Sorry Admins and Moderators. Due to all of the insane non-sense, I have missed what the plans are for allowing users back into the market place. I have a thread or two that needs attention. If there is a link of known issues I will go check it out. Thank you in advance.


Thanks for your patience  The marketplace should be working as intended, otherwise please get back to me ASAP.



warpuck said:


> Edit>>> put in option to delete post.
> I just double posted and can't find an option for delete one of them


We actually used to have the option for members to delete their own post initially after the move, but this was unintended. If you come across double post issues please report the post with the reason "double post" or similar.



KyadCK said:


> On the topic of ads. I'm not sure I buy the idea that professionalism is _that_ different in other countries, but I'll explain what it means where I work.
> 
> I guess I still do not see how this is a misunderstanding, but how do you feel when you see that type of ad on a webpage? I can't imagine that it has a good reputation with you. To me it represents 17 redirects and a browser lock when you click on it on accident, while blaring about how "WinDows Nedz to UPDATE call this BS number to buy the UPDATE NAOW!"


Getting Taboola ads more SFW is definitely one of the things we're interested in, given that the site exclusively caters to the PG rating.
As for where the Taboola ads are taking you, it should at worst be a clickbait article, not sites where you get malware.
Sorry for not responding more relevantly to your very good arguments, but I also have personal reasons that inhibits my knowledge on that area.



ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Nope moved to be a 20.us feature for paying members.:thumb:


I mentioned earlier in this post how to enable invisibility. I haven't heard anything about normal members not being allowed to use this option.



nvidiaftw12 said:


> As far as the work side of things goes, you could be working and not browsing OCN. So I can't say that you deserve to be able to browse OCN at work. _That being said_, OCN would be very wise to make it SFW, assuming they wish to retain members as most people here browse at their desk jobs.


Thanks, this is the general gist of what we're trying to make the ads. It'll probably take time. Logged in users are also not affected by the Taboola ads.



Anti!! said:


> That is not how Chipp's post read at all. They got help from a hosting company because the old platform reached end of life. Nothing was sold and they solicited help from a company that is supposed to know how to handle vBulletin migrations flawlessly. Is there an actual official post saying they sold anything?
> 
> @ Bugbash - Also, when I logged in those links and advertisements went away. Odd.


The Chapter three thread explicitly states that we have been sold to VerticalScope. OCN staff will remain the same (including management), but ultimately VS are our new owners.
As mentioned in the thread, the idea behind the VS is just to ensure things keep rolling. Obviously there has to be something in it for them as well.



frostbite said:


> How does one stop email notifications if the settings in the user cp is set to no notifications


The setting only changes new threads. You'll have to unsubscribe each thread manually if this is an issue.
If a large amount of users are reporting this problem I'll look into getting these done by batch so people don't have to do 100's of unsubs each.
I am personally not getting any mail related to subscriptions.
Otherwise take a look at the User Tagging Settings in your UserCP: http://www.overclock.net/forum/usertag.php?do=profile&action=options



BugBash said:


> I would be quite happy for the site to be offline a few days again for you to restore it the way it was.
> 
> and if you dont at least
> 
> GET RID OF THOSE LINKS TO MALWARE
> 
> that are plastered all across the bottom of the site, what is this? a crappy tabloid newspaper?
> Thank you for allowing us to give feedback
> 
> Bug


The articles linked to in Taboola should be at worst be considered shady, but they should not be serving malware in any way.
If you see any cases of actual malware, please let us know.

I also want to point out that the potential XSS attempts are not confirmed malware, but reporting these are really useful to the dev team.

Also, if you're logged in, many of these ads, especially the Taboola section at the bottom, disappears.
Buying an Overclocked account will get rid of all ads.



Jpmboy said:


> One thing that could be beneficial, would be to not automatically be Subscribe(d) to a thread simply by posting to it, but rather elect to subscribe to the threads of your choice (vs Unsubscribe as it currently is, and was?).


This should be a setting you can set in your UserCP -> Edit Options in the "Default Thread Subscription Mode" setting.



hyp36rmax said:


> Remember when we used to get a dynamic preview of our post in the text box without using bbcode? Will this be enabled again? Fomatting with shortcut keys and live preview of the images was great and efficient.
> 
> Also any way to upload an image to the post without uploading as an attachment and then getting the url and using bbcode?!


WYSIWYG seems broken right now. I don't see this on the list so @Overclock_Admin consider this another bug report.



DarthBaggins said:


> Why was I asked to remove my img from my signature? If they're not meant to be allowed then turn the IMG allowance off, I know it can be done. Or if we're allowed to have them (within reason of course) don't send in a PM for me to take it out, when the feature can be shut off if allowed.


We have historically not allowed images in signatures for as long as I can remember (and I've been here for a LONG time), so the fact that it was enabled is a mistake. This is another thing we will have to have fixed.

---

For clarity, here is the updated punch list:


Overclock_Admin said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Here is a punch list of issues reported, in progress, or resolved to keep you all in the loop. Thank you all for helping to report issues.
> 
> I will be updating this daily as new fixes come in. Note this is a work in progress. (Updated 1/25/2018 - 1:26pm CST)
> 
> *Resolved:*
> - Quick Reply Box formatting
> - Dark Skin request - Proof in progress
> - Subforum Icons updated
> - Taboola - Updated from non-family friendly content
> - Increase PM limits of to 56000
> - Sidebar Toggle
> - Rig Builder Header alignment
> - @ Mention now works
> - Missing Images - IN Progress - Partial fix
> - http://www.overclock.net/photopost/ resolved
> - Missing Avatars restored
> - Likes off until Rep is back
> - User viewing thread set up
> - Search Fixed
> - PM delivery error fixed
> - Live Feed restored
> - Hyperlinks in emails work
> - Staff badges restored
> 
> *Reported/In Progress:*
> - Forum Permissions need to be reviewed - For Sale, Off Topic, Private - Reported
> - Restore Rep
> - HomePage formatting needed
> Recent News and Recent Threads Section added back on Homepage
> - Mobile Skin on desktop will not revert to Full Skin - remove default
> - PM’s are individual not thread view
> - Non HTTPS login
> - Signature Rigs are broken
> - Trade Rating Missing
> - Edit post timestamps are off
> - Draft functionality restored?
> - Users banned when logged in
> - Reports of users having to reset passwords early few hours to remain on the site
> - Double Posting
> - Password resets to log back in
> - Keyboard short cuts example CTRL+B, CTRL+enter Alt+s
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> Jeff M


http://www.overclock.net/forum/1779...ch-list-bugs-errors-request.html#post26579201


----------



## jaredismee

is there a way to see consolidated news like before

and on a side note i am genuinely worried about using this site on my work phone now, may have just made a mistake but it seemed like i got a pop up just browsing the threads. same type of pop ups saying you have a virus that can be found on porn sites. i am curious if anyone else has had this happen.


----------



## Heavy MG

nvidiaftw12 said:


> 15 trackers and 20+ scripts blocked. If that doesn't tell you all you need to know, I don't know what does. I don't care who still owns the forum, VerticalScope is making the big bucks.


Those that decided to sell to VerticalScope didn't do their research,I don't care if there isn't much to steal from OCN users,not having HTTPS in 2018 is inexcusable. 
With the signature rig feature gone,live thread updates gone,non-tech related ads,trackers,an ad blocker and privacy extension being necessary to use this forum,fonts and buttons are way too large,the forum seems less user friendly compared to before.


----------



## ThrashZone

Overclock_Admin said:


> yep. I hiccuped. think that was my fault thought, got impatient and clicked on submit twice.
> 
> 
> Lee


Hi,
That is actually the bug if one uses the "Post quick reply" it doesn't always post after 
Then one scores down a bit and uses "Submit reply" and that is when the double post happens


----------



## ThrashZone

Hi,
Yeah I read Google was going to penalize websites that do not comply and transition to https and not only for login by not pulling these websites up on search results


----------



## Alya

gonX said:


> If you're referencing how to toggle invisible, this is in the top of the "Edit Options" panel in your UserCP.


It is not there, I have already checked and it was there before.


----------



## Jpmboy

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Yeah I had all those options unchecked every since becoming a member not sure what happened but I may have miss read them after getting the first snowball of Quote emails
> Not sure if there was a email setting for quotes before :/
> Either way hopefully they will stop


I wanted to kill the email notifications... seemed to have worked for that anyway. 


gonX said:


> I suggest enabling thread subscriptions with no email response.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Sidebar option still shows up for me. It should be under "Edit Your Details" in your UserCP.
> If you're referencing how to toggle invisible, this is in the top of the "Edit Options" panel in your UserCP.
> 
> 
> All these things are in the punch list linked as a notice in the top of every page on the site. I will link it in the bottom of my post as well.
> 
> 
> First point is on the roadmap.
> Rep and flame system is coming back very soon!
> As for your fourth point, you're more than welcome to provide more feedback.
> 
> 
> I know this was covered, but your final click needs to be quote and not quick reply.
> 
> 
> Thanks for your patience  The marketplace should be working as intended, otherwise please get back to me ASAP.
> 
> 
> We actually used to have the option for members to delete their own post initially after the move, but this was unintended. If you come across double post issues please report the post with the reason "double post" or similar.
> 
> 
> Getting Taboola ads more SFW is definitely one of the things we're interested in, given that the site exclusively caters to the PG rating.
> As for where the Taboola ads are taking you, it should at worst be a clickbait article, not sites where you get malware.
> Sorry for not responding more relevantly to your very good arguments, but I also have personal reasons that inhibits my knowledge on that area.
> 
> 
> I mentioned earlier in this post how to enable invisibility. I haven't heard anything about normal members not being allowed to use this option.
> 
> 
> Thanks, this is the general gist of what we're trying to make the ads. It'll probably take time. Logged in users are also not affected by the Taboola ads.
> 
> 
> The Chapter three thread explicitly states that we have been sold to VerticalScope. OCN staff will remain the same (including management), but ultimately VS are our new owners.
> As mentioned in the thread, the idea behind the VS is just to ensure things keep rolling. Obviously there has to be something in it for them as well.
> 
> 
> The setting only changes new threads. You'll have to unsubscribe each thread manually if this is an issue.
> If a large amount of users are reporting this problem I'll look into getting these done by batch so people don't have to do 100's of unsubs each.
> I am personally not getting any mail related to subscriptions.
> Otherwise take a look at the User Tagging Settings in your UserCP: http://www.overclock.net/forum/usertag.php?do=profile&action=options
> 
> 
> The articles linked to in Taboola should be at worst be considered shady, but they should not be serving malware in any way.
> If you see any cases of actual malware, please let us know.
> 
> I also want to point out that the potential XSS attempts are not confirmed malware, but reporting these are really useful to the dev team.
> 
> Also, if you're logged in, many of these ads, especially the Taboola section at the bottom, disappears.
> Buying an Overclocked account will get rid of all ads.
> 
> 
> This should be a setting you can set in your UserCP -> Edit Options in the "Default Thread Subscription Mode" setting.
> 
> 
> 
> WYSIWYG seems broken right now. I don't see this on the list so @*Overclock_Admin* consider this another bug report.
> 
> 
> We have historically not allowed images in signatures for as long as I can remember (and I've been here for a LONG time), so the fact that it was enabled is a mistake. This is another thing we will have to have fixed.
> 
> 
> 
> ---
> 
> For clarity, here is the updated punch list:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/forum/1779...ch-list-bugs-errors-request.html#post26579201


who was saying multi quote does not work?


----------



## gonX

Alya said:


> It is not there, I have already checked and it was there before.


Thanks, I've confirmed via a normal user account that the option is not present for normal users. I'll ask around and see if this is intentional.


----------



## ThrashZone

Alya said:


> It is not there, I have already checked and it was there before.


Hi,
Yes it was there but not anymore I didn't activate it when I did see it
Had the same issue on tenforums.. and the reason is if a member is invisible it hurts advertising revenue because maybe everyone uses it and no one is showing online


----------



## Anti!!

Market place is working for me too now. Is the 24 hours bump option/button no longer a thing?


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Jpmboy said:


> I wanted to kill the email notifications... seemed to have worked for that anyway.
> 
> who was saying multi quote does not work?


I've figured it out. You have to hit multi-quote, and when you are finished either hit quote or 'Reply' not quick reply.


----------



## mAs81

And I know it might seem petty , but why all of a sudden an overclocked account or 250Rep is required to have a custom text under the user's nickname?

As posted in previous pages , you could choose a custom text, i.e I had "Amiga 500"

That's kinda harsh,to suddenly have every member under 250Rep with no regard to forum post count and/or user's join date be branded as "new to OCN" when that's clearly not the case..

Plus,I've actually seen ppl here with under 250 rep change that supposedly somewhere in the User CP , but that option is apparently not available to all users,or I'm missing something?


----------



## looniam

gonX said:


> Sidebar option still shows up for me. It should be under "Edit Your Details" in your UserCP.
> *If you're referencing how to toggle invisible, this is in the top of the "Edit Options" panel in your UserCP.*




sure it is. 

so far 0 for 2 in your suggestions to me. just stop before you strike out.



mAs81 said:


> And I know it might seem petty , but why all of a sudden an overclocked account or 250Rep is required to have a custom text under the user's nickname?
> 
> As posted in previous pages , you could choose a custom text, i.e I had "Amiga 500"
> 
> That's kinda harsh,to suddenly have every member under 250Rep with no regard to forum post count and/or user's join date be branded as "new to OCN" when that's clearly not the case..
> 
> Plus,I've actually seen ppl here with under 250 rep change that supposedly somewhere in the User CP , but that option is apparently not available to all users,or I'm missing something?


it has always been 250 reps BUT that was to make your own - see mine.

the drop down to select a limited amount of titles are there for everyone . .or was.


----------



## andrews2547

looniam said:


> sure it is.
> 
> so far 0 for 2 in your suggestions to me. just stop before you strike out.


----------



## tpi2007

mAs81 said:


> And I know it might seem petty , but why all of a sudden an overclocked account or 250Rep is required to have a custom text under the user's nickname?
> 
> As posted in previous pages , you could choose a custom text, i.e I had "Amiga 500"
> 
> That's kinda harsh,to suddenly have every member under 250Rep with no regard to forum post count and/or user's join date be branded as "new to OCN" when that's clearly not the case..
> 
> Plus,I've actually seen ppl here with under 250 rep change that supposedly somewhere in the User CP , but that option is apparently not available to all users,or I'm missing something?


Amiga 500 was one of the items on a pre-approved list that was available to everybody. Being able to use your own (within rules) was always reserved to people who either bought an Overclocked account or who earned one after having 250 Rep+ and being on the forum for at least a year (cumulative conditions).

They are working on that too, although I'd assume it's low priority. Having the option to turn it off instead of having "New to Overclock.net" should be considered for now though. I'm not sure if that option shows up for you.


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

Anti!! said:


> Market place is working for me too now. Is the 24 hours bump option/button no longer a thing?



Correct, unfortunately listings are just threads now.

To bump you'll have to actually post bump or something to that effect.

The for sale section is a bit of a mess ATM with no way to distinguish between open and closed listings but we'll get something sorted.


----------



## Spacedinvader

again not loading OCN!

NoScript detected a potential Cross-Site Scripting attack

from http://www.overclock.net to http://ams1-ib.adnxs.com.

Suspicious data:

(URL) http://ams1-ib.adnxs.com/ab?e=wqT_3...ssion/1647561-what-happened.html#post26582825



NoScript detected a potential Cross-Site Scripting attack

from http://www.overclock.net to http://tags.bluekai.com.

Suspicious data:

(URL) http://tags.bluekai.com/site/4651?r...a5f6-426a-8e2d-5ea4a22f4441&phint=__bk_t=what happened? - Overclock.net&phint=__bk_k=what,happened, what happened?, computers, overclocking, gpu, overclocking,overclock, overclock forum, overclock computer, gaming, esports, cpu, motherboard&phint=__bk_l=http://www.overclock.net/forum/15167-forum-platform-help-discussion/1647561-what-happened.html#post26582825&limit=6&bknms=ver=2.0,ua=0c291f3e15e9c3af1b34235bb8ec3238,t=1516924623534,m=4b4e4ecaab1f1c93ab1f1c93ab1f1c93,k=1,lang=07ef608d8a7e9677f0b83775f0b83775,sr=1536x864x24,tzo=0,hss=true,hls=true,idb=true,addb=undefined,odb=undefined,cpu=4b4e4ecaab1f1c93ab1f1c93ab1f1c93,platform=3ef34a5b473b735a6bcc3d2a6bcc3d2a,notrack=,plugins=4b4e4ecaab1f1c93ab1f1c93ab1f1c93&r=28112211


----------



## ryan92084

warpuck said:


> Edit>>> put in option to delete post.
> I just double posted and can't find an option for delete one of them


Unless something has changed again there is an option to delete but only for a limited time. I'll double check after I post this. _EDIT: yeah looks like it is gone now? I deleted a post this morning  _



andrews2547 said:


> Spoiler


It was definitely there for normal users yesterday or the day before but is now gone



ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> I'm still getting quote emails lol even though I've been off any type of emails since 4-2017 settings reflect it too still



I think you solved it but for *anyone still getting emails or there subscription settings aren't working as wanted* follow my instructions here http://www.overclock.net/forum/3-ov...platform-feedback-thread-25.html#post26572225


----------



## looniam

andrews2547 said:


> Spoiler


oh, is supposed to make a difference? 

still doesn't change to be given wrong info.


----------



## mAs81

tpi2007 said:


> Amiga 500 was one of the items on a pre-approved list that was available to everybody. Being able to use your own (within rules) was always reserved to people who either bought an Overclocked account or who earned one after having 250 Rep+ and being on the forum for at least a year (cumulative conditions).
> 
> They are working on that too, although I'd assume it's low priority. Having the option to turn it off instead of having "New to Overclock.net" should be considered for now though. I'm not sure if that option shows up for you.


I have no such option in my user CP and I understand that there are bigger problems to be resolved right now,I just had to mention it..

I don't remember when was the last time I checked but I'm pretty sure that I changed it once before ,and reverted back to Amiga 500(cause amiga 500master race,lol) , but I could be wrong.

Thanks for the clarification tho :thumb:


----------



## randomizer

gonX said:


> My system is obviously overpowered (4770k @ 4.5GHz), but as a guest in IE I'm getting 4% CPU usage when the site is idle and 13% when scrolling up and down this thread.
> Logged in users should be seeing less ads, so it should be evenm less than that for you. I also tried visiting the site on mobile, and it was very usable.
> You can try disabling the sitebar in your UserCP, that should reduce the CPU usage of the site.


I'm running a stock i7 920. I am idling at 4-6% and scrolling takes it up to ~17%. This is as a visitor so I am seeing all ads. CPU usage isn't the main problem though (unless you're on battery power). The problem is doing too much work on scroll events to keep the sidebar in place. Preventing the script from executing almost completely restores normal scrolling behaviour. It makes for a poor experience. The irregular forced page reload doesn't help either. I'm not quite sure what causes this, but I've never seen it while logged in.

I don't have any trouble scrolling on my phone but that's probably because there's no sidebar, and also because I block all of the ads and tracking scripts. There are about 50-odd external scripts for this thread that I block either with addons or standard browser settings. That's giving Tom's Hardware a run for its money.

Disabling the sidebar makes the excessively wide page even wider. Fortunately I can narrow it to a sensible width with the Stylish addon.


----------



## Barefooter

I want my subscription page to just show my subscribed threads with unread posts. Is this one of the things they are still working on? Or am I missing a setting some place?


----------



## ryan92084

Barefooter said:


> I want my subscription page to just show my subscribed threads with unread posts. Is this one of the things they are still working on? Or am I missing a setting some place?


If you only want to see subscribed thread with new posts instead of all you subscribed you can use the notification or user cp page. Granted there are other things on that page but not all your other subscribed threads at least.


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

ryan92084 said:


> Unless something has changed again there is an option to delete but only for a limited time. I'll double check after I post this. _EDIT: yeah looks like it is gone now? I deleted a post this morning  _
> 
> 
> It was definitely there for normal users yesterday or the day before but is now gone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you solved it but for *anyone still getting emails or there subscription settings aren't working as wanted* follow my instructions here http://www.overclock.net/forum/3-ov...platform-feedback-thread-25.html#post26572225



As you have found out the option to delete your own posts has been disabled, we have always had a policy of only staff can delete posts, having it enabled was an oversight and has been corrected.

Same with the invisible mode, this is not something that we have ever had enabled.


----------



## andrews2547

looniam said:


> oh, is supposed to make a difference?
> 
> still doesn't change to be given wrong info.


Do you think it's maybe possible that some members (staff) have access to features that other users (regular/overclocked users) don't have?

The information given to you by gonx is correct, however it's correct for him as well as other staff. Instead of acting the way that you are in this thread, why don't you try to actually be productive with something. You asked for help, you got help which for you turned out to be incorrect for you. All you had to say was something along the lines of "It doesn't look like that feature is there for me, will it return?" Not call someone a liar because that feature is still there for them.


----------



## Sin0822

I want these stupid subscription emails gone and I can't find the setting to stop them. I even tried to delete all of them but they just don't delete.


----------



## ryan92084

Bitemarks and bloodstains said:


> As you have found out the option to delete your own posts has been disabled, we have always had a policy of only staff can delete posts, having it enabled was an oversight and has been corrected.
> 
> Same with the invisible mode, this is not something that we have ever had enabled.


Ah, any chance we can have delete back until the double post bug is sorted?


----------



## ryan92084

Sin0822 said:


> I want these stupid subscription emails gone and I can't find the setting to stop them. I even tried to delete all of them but they just don't delete.


I literally posted the link for my instructions on how to do this 8 posts ago but here you go again http://www.overclock.net/forum/3-ov...platform-feedback-thread-25.html#post26572225


----------



## Overclock_Admin

KyadCK said:


> There was a default time based one, and regular users could select from a drop down list of a few things. Stuff like "AMD Overclocker", "Intel Overclocker", etc. I'm not certain anyone has a list, but I'm sure the staff can make up a new list.
> 
> Overclocked/Staff users could write their own titles and had 50-60 characters to work with.
> 
> 
> 
> Do not let the repeated questions and effectively hatemail get to you. It does not matter if they ask the question 5 times or 500, nor how many responses you or others may have given, this is an extremely fast moving thread and people will likely not read the entire thing. I am having trouble keeping up myself and I have not been typing this whole time too.
> 
> To many of us, you have effectively broken our home, even if it was not intentional. This thread and the bug one are the *ONLY* threads I, and a number of other users are frequenting, because our best source of tech news is gone. The one thing I come here for every single day, sometimes upwards of 20 times a day, is MIA. Nearly every single feature is gone or broken in some way. _We_ are angry because for most of us deployments like this are completely unacceptable where we work. We respond with anger, knowing that most of us feel we may be able to at least plan out a better transition.
> 
> Despite this, you NEED to remain professional, more than any single other person on this forum, including Enterprise and Chipp, or risk losing the same people who are posting here because they care. Your two comments have removed more confidence in your actions than any screw-up thus far, at least for me. Site "administrators" hiding behind the sites only anonymous account is already insulting enough when even our hardware reps need a different account per person, and seeing time being wasted to type petty responses when a simple copy/paste drive-by would do tells us that you feel you have time to take offence at our anger and not be fixing the dozens of things wrong with this transition. I may not agree with everything gonX has said in this thread, specifically in regards to Ads, but they are a good example of how this should be handled.
> 
> This forum is in a state of emergency, assuming your team cares to admit it. Get drunk and curse us out later, preferably NOT while using an Anon account, and fix the problems now. Even if you are not a dev, you should be spending your time asking staff/long time/high post count users how exactly things worked and why (Hint; REP) to better assist your dev team, and writing us updates, perhaps every 6, 12, or 24 hours, about what is being done and what the progress is. You have work to do.
> 
> PS, you can ask the OCN Mods how bad it is to be getting this talk from me of all people.
> 
> Yes, exactly like that. Thank you! :thumb:


Thanks for the user Title info, adding it to the notes.

There will be a few nights of drinking once the dust settles, sometimes I get alittle spicy but normally grab more coffee. I'm a decent guy, just ask my mom.

Yeah have been back and forth with many people on the site so far and you guys are not bad at all. Some have been a great help and I get the passion, this is your home. I have been a forum power user since 2002ish and it turned into a career. I have seen it all with communites (started, bought, sold, spilt, crashed, burned) and met some of my best friends on forums.

Onward and Upward!

Jeff M


----------



## badtaylorx

There is no "close thread" option in the Classified section now...


----------



## Quantum Reality

> Also, if you're logged in, many of these ads, especially the Taboola section at the bottom, disappears.
> Buying an Overclocked account will get rid of all ads.



The fact that such ads are potentially viewable in the first place on this site _*is a problem*_.


----------



## Overclock_Admin

Barefooter said:


> I want my subscription page to just show my subscribed threads with unread posts. Is this one of the things they are still working on? Or am I missing a setting some place?


Should show here: http://www.overclock.net/forum/subscription.php?do=viewsubscription
Please test, this is from your user control panel. 
-Philip


----------



## superhead91

On mobile is there any way to go to first unread?


----------



## looniam

andrews2547 said:


> Do you think it's maybe possible that some members (staff) have access to features that other users (regular/overclocked users) don't have?
> 
> The information given to you by gonx is correct, however it's correct for him as well as other staff. Instead of acting the way that you are in this thread, why don't you try to actually be productive with something. You asked for help, you got help which for you turned out to be incorrect for you. All you had to say was something along the lines of "It doesn't look like that feature is there for me, will it return?" Not call someone a liar because that feature is still there for them.


who quoted two members who *SPECIFICALLY SAID IT WAS GONE* after being there. and *I DID NOT ASK FOR HELP!* i was having a discussion with another member.

*nor did i call him a liar*, i pointed out another failure, but whatever.

and just like gonx's post, you completely FAILED. 

maybe some staff around get the hint - if you can't handle the heat - get out of the kitchen.


----------



## randomizer

It seems odd to me that I get a notification for quoting someone else. Surely I don't need to be notified of my own activity.

EDIT: Actually I think this was an earlier notification for a quote of _my_ post, but they're all shown in the same "New Post Quotes" page so it's hard to know for sure.


----------



## geoxile

Can you bring back the thread list under the News supersection? Clicking into the subsections on mobile is annoying. And not sure this tiny side margins design is good for readability on widescreen monitors.


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

ryan92084 said:


> Ah, any chance we can have delete back until the double post bug is sorted?


Unfortunately not, one issue with it being enabled is there is an option to hard delete posts which means there is no way to recover them and no way of knowing that they were even there (we use the soft delete option which leaves the post but hides it from non staff).

We have in the past had members edit hundreds of posts to remove their content when they are upset or angry, and with emotions running high over this change we cannot run the risk of posts being removed.

If you double post please report it and the mods will remove it.



badtaylorx said:


> There is no "close thread" option in the Classified section now...


Correct, we will look into some options but for now please edit the title with [SOLD] if any items have sold on OCN and [DEAD] if no items have sold on OCN.


----------



## mega_option101

*sipping on some coffee*

I added a nice tag to this thread. Feel free to leave some feedback on it as well 

*sips away*


----------



## ryan92084

Bitemarks and bloodstains said:


> Unfortunately not, one issue with it being enabled is there is an option to hard delete posts which means there is no way to recover them and no way of knowing that they were even there (we use the soft delete option which leaves the post but hides it from non staff).
> 
> We have in the past had members edit hundreds of posts to remove their content when they are upset or angry, and with emotions running high over this change we cannot run the risk of posts being removed.
> 
> If you double post please report it and the mods will remove it.
> 
> 
> 
> Correct, we will look into some options but for now please edit the title with [SOLD] if any items have sold on OCN and [DEAD] if no items have sold on OCN.


Ah, gotcha. Makes sense. 


EDIT: Getting a bunch of broken image things below the quick reply on every page now. This is without any ad/script blocking. Image attached


----------



## Madmaxneo

For some reason none of the links in the email notifications from OCN work anymore since the migration. In fact none of the links even show up as links. I miss the two buttons at the bottom that would direct you to a thread or the particular post in the email, I don't have those anymore.


----------



## Crazy9000

Overclock_Admin said:


> Should show here: http://www.overclock.net/forum/subscription.php?do=viewsubscription
> Please test, this is from your user control panel.
> -Philip


That page shows all your subscriptions.

What the old forum allowed you to do was view your unread subscriptions, instead of just listing them all. If you have a ton of subscriptions, having the ones you've read filtered out helps a ton when you go back to the page. 

I tend to have some threads that I don't read until I'm bored and have read all my other subscribed threads, they get hard to find when the list is populated by all the threads I'm subscribed to.


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

The ability to embed a URL in text is broken.


----------



## Overclock_Admin

Crazy9000 said:


> That page shows all your subscriptions.
> 
> What the old forum allowed you to do was view your unread subscriptions, instead of just listing them all. If you have a ton of subscriptions, having the ones you've read filtered out helps a ton when you go back to the page.
> 
> I tend to have some threads that I don't read until I'm bored and have read all my other subscribed threads, they get hard to find when the list is populated by all the threads I'm subscribed to.


That is the full list, the general usercp page http://www.overclock.net/forum/usercp.php will show the unread threads

Kyle


----------



## looniam

Lady Fitzgerald said:


> The ability to embed a URL in text is broken.


this is text that is suppose to go here:
http://hwbot.org/ using the insert link button in the:
Overclock.net > User Control Panel > Edit Options


is that different than what you're doing?


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

looniam said:


> this is text that is suppose to go here:
> http://hwbot.org/ using the insert link button in the:
> Overclock.net > User Control Panel > Edit Options
> 
> 
> is that different than what you're doing?


I'm set for the WYSIWYG editor. The insert link is broken.


I just noticed that the preview one gets when hovering over a forum topic is now broken on some posts, but not on others.


----------



## Laithan

*I've read hundreds of these comments...* 
Let's be honest, YES there are some over-reactions and cry-babies.. there always is, this is the internet... 

We should try to be respectful and understanding for any kind of technology upgrade.. this is the nature of the beast......

This is CLEARLY not the OC.NET staff's fault... I assume they want Huddler back just as much as we do. Who would WANT to be in their shoes right now? *They are on our team really...*.. let's be respectful to them.. 



_*however*_ I think in this case it's a lot more "real" than *ANYONE* (OC.NET staff as well as the parent company) wants it to be.. 
This feels like a lot more *than just patience is needed*... more *than just growing pains*.. more than just some late nights and we'll all laugh about it later..



Let's be blunt here cut to the chase..

*Whoever decided to kill off huddler was a marketing ID10T.. 
straight up "blew it" for the company, for the staff and for the community..*

This decision is going to cost OC.NET (and other Huddler users) *real *losses... 



There's plenty of evidence to suggest that:

(1) Whatever income this site previously made is now less (or will be starting as of this "downgrade") as a result of the switch... and "customers" are bleeding out fast... it's captain obvious stuff.. This isn't like the last OC.NET migration.

(2) There's more than enough "customer feedback" that clearly want "Original Coke" not "New Coke". Even Coca-Cola brought the original Coke back. What do we need to do sign a petition showing the support? Start a funding page to purchase the software rights? Is there really no way to just remain on Huddler (without support) long enough to see if there was any way to revive it through new developers taking it on and bringing it up to modern times? Just throw the whole thing away? If there is a monetary loss that anyone is concerned about, now is the time for action... money talks and with this much love for Huddler why in the world would anyone just throw it in the garbage and walk away!?? Pass the torch! There are probably hundreds of developers that would jump right in and bring us the next modern version of Huddler. 


On a personal note, I too have called this place "home" since I joined and I feel like I've lost a friend. I never realized how much I would miss this site until it was gone... and I find myself refreshing every few minutes hoping it would come back online... I went through a nasty divorce and dedicated thousands of hours on this site because it kept my mind off things and helped me get more into my passion of overclocking. I loved the community here but let's face it, I could have gone to many other forums... the internet is the internet.. Everyone that landed HERE was because of the smooth and clean INTERFACE. I know I'm not alone with this opinion. For example I personally can't stand Reddit's forum format and despite there being a good community there also, I really just came here for the interface.

If this website is a product than what you SEE is what you are selling... changing it and literally nuking your own community in the process is just bad business. Again, NOT the OC.NET staff's fault, they didn't make this decision..

but if there IS any hope whatsoever, if it takes the community to SHOW the support for Huddler you've got it... Whoever made the decision to kill Huddler really needs to hit the UNDO button and turn that gold coin into a treasure..... *not a bag of coal*. At this point you could roll back and nobody would care.. I barely see any new posts in threads that used to be very active...


----------



## Anti!!

Bitemarks and bloodstains said:


> Correct, unfortunately listings are just threads now.
> 
> To bump you'll have to actually post bump or something to that effect.
> 
> The for sale section is a bit of a mess ATM with no way to distinguish between open and closed listings but we'll get something sorted.



Thanks for the update. Good to see you still around Bitemarks.


----------



## looniam

Lady Fitzgerald said:


> I'm set for the WYSIWYG editor. The insert link is broken.
> 
> 
> I just noticed that the preview one gets when hovering over a forum topic is now broken on some posts, but not on others.


this ought to go here:
http://hwbot.org/

but . . well i set for WYSIWYG in the option but am i still in enhanced instead?



and here i'm thinking you're a notepad person :heyyou:


----------



## Laithan

I had a new message drafted and then all of a sudden my fresh reply was a copy of my previous post... wut the..

so I have to type this over again...


I often draft replies for a long time as I research information, take breaks, wordsmith replies..

This token smoken stuff really needs to go...


----------



## ryan92084

Lady Fitzgerald said:


> I'm set for the WYSIWYG editor. The insert link is broken.
> 
> 
> I just noticed that the preview one gets when hovering over a forum topic is now broken on some posts, but not on others.



this should go to google  so should www.google.com 
seems to work fine for me so I'm unsure what is happening differently for you. I'm also set for the WYSIWYG editor.


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

looniam said:


> this ought to go here:
> http://hwbot.org/
> 
> but . . well i set for WYSIWYG in the option but am i still in enhanced instead?
> 
> 
> 
> and here i'm thinking you're a notepad person :heyyou:



:headscrat


----------



## IAmDay

This new design is terrible imo. It's not as user friendly. I spend double the time navigating to find the threads I browse. Not to mention it takes double the time to load.


----------



## Jpmboy

*Link

*highlight text, hint the link button, ,paste (bold) - works. Or am I missing something??


----------



## Crazy9000

Overclock_Admin said:


> That is the full list, the general usercp page http://www.overclock.net/forum/usercp.php will show the unread threads
> 
> Kyle


Yep that seems to be it. I'll switch to using it, but I never would have gone there on my own.


----------



## Quantum Reality

Laithan said:


> Let's be blunt here cut to the chase..
> 
> *Whoever decided to kill off huddler was a marketing ID10T..
> straight up "blew it" for the company, for the staff and for the community..*



Honestly, if I had the money I would pay for a custom vBulletin5 NO ADS hosted OCN. (then again, one can dream...  )


----------



## iamjanco

Testing new "I Over Clock" avatar.

*Edited*: when uploading a transparent gif via the custom avatar panel, transparency is dropped during the conversion process. Are there any specs that must be adhered to to keep that from happening (e.g., dithering, bit depth, interlaced, etc.)? I would have used a .png if the option was available via the process, but uploaded png files in that section apparently get converted to gif files.

*Another edit and test* (tables this time):




column 1|column 2|column 3 

Results: Tables apparently don't work as was hopefully expected (I attempted using a number of different parameters) which could wreck havoc in a number of older posts, especially the 1st posts in a number of how to threads throughout the forum. That said, VS does own at least one forum where they've gotten it to work (at least partially) and have been using it successfully. Ref. *Petition to allow more BBCode tags*. Check with one of the admins named Kevin there if he's still with you guys. @*Chipp* @Overclock_Admin


----------



## Hequaqua

Laithan said:


> *I've read hundreds of these comments...*
> Let's be honest, YES there are some over-reactions and cry-babies.. there always is, this is the internet...
> 
> We should try to be respectful and understanding for any kind of technology upgrade.. this is the nature of the beast......
> 
> This is CLEARLY not the OC.NET staff's fault... I assume they want Huddler back just as much as we do. Who would WANT to be in their shoes right now? *They are on our team really...*.. let's be respectful to them..
> 
> 
> 
> _*however*_ I think in this case it's a lot more "real" than *ANYONE* (OC.NET staff as well as the parent company) wants it to be..
> This feels like a lot more *than just patience is needed*... more *than just growing pains*.. more than just some late nights and we'll all laugh about it later..
> 
> 
> 
> Let's be blunt here cut to the chase..
> 
> *Whoever decided to kill off huddler was a marketing ID10T..
> straight up "blew it" for the company, for the staff and for the community..*
> 
> This decision is going to cost OC.NET (and other Huddler users) *real *losses...
> 
> 
> 
> There's plenty of evidence to suggest that:
> 
> (1) Whatever income this site previously made is now less (or will be starting as of this "downgrade") as a result of the switch... and "customers" are bleeding out fast... it's captain obvious stuff.. This isn't like the last OC.NET migration.
> 
> (2) There's more than enough "customer feedback" that clearly want "Original Coke" not "New Coke". Even Coca-Cola brought the original Coke back. What do we need to do sign a petition showing the support? Start a funding page to purchase the software rights? Is there really no way to just remain on Huddler (without support) long enough to see if there was any way to revive it through new developers taking it on and bringing it up to modern times? Just throw the whole thing away? If there is a monetary loss that anyone is concerned about, now is the time for action... money talks and with this much love for Huddler why in the world would anyone just throw it in the garbage and walk away!?? Pass the torch! There are probably hundreds of developers that would jump right in and bring us the next modern version of Huddler.
> 
> 
> On a personal note, I too have called this place "home" since I joined and I feel like I've lost a friend. I never realized how much I would miss this site until it was gone... and I find myself refreshing every few minutes hoping it would come back online... I went through a nasty divorce and dedicated thousands of hours on this site because it kept my mind off things and helped me get more into my passion of overclocking. I loved the community here but let's face it, I could have gone to many other forums... the internet is the internet.. Everyone that landed HERE was because of the smooth and clean INTERFACE. I know I'm not alone with this opinion. For example I personally can't stand Reddit's forum format and despite there being a good community there also, I really just came here for the interface.
> 
> If this website is a product than what you SEE is what you are selling... changing it and literally nuking your own community in the process is just bad business. Again, NOT the OC.NET staff's fault, they didn't make this decision..
> 
> but if there IS any hope whatsoever, if it takes the community to SHOW the support for Huddler you've got it... Whoever made the decision to kill Huddler really needs to hit the UNDO button and turn that gold coin into a treasure..... *not a bag of coal*. At this point you could roll back and nobody would care.. I barely see any new posts in threads that used to be very active...



I agree 100%. OCN felt like "home". Now, it feels like I'm at a strangers house.


----------



## looniam

Lady Fitzgerald said:


> :headscrat


aahhhhhhh. switching editor mode (where it does look like a WYSIWG!) in the WYSIWYG and yes the text link sent me to the OCN home page.

text should go to http://www.realhardtechx.com/index_archivos/PSUReviewDatabase.html but goes to OCN.

thing is when i highlight the text and click the button is automagically adds the url to the text - which i guess defaults to OCN(?).


----------



## randomizer

Quantum Reality said:


> Honestly, if I had the money I would pay for a custom vBulletin5 NO ADS hosted OCN. (then again, one can dream...  )


A dream about vBulletin? Nightmarish.


----------



## num1son

It's been said.
I've already said it.
You've got to bring back the top news posts. 
Leaving this out could very well be the death of the site. 
The main page feels like there is no direction or focus now.


Positive notes!
1)You've added a reply box to the bottom of threads, thank you! (For future tweaking, the reply box does feel a bit busy, too many options cluttering the page. Not sure if this can be fixed)
2)The site has stopped reverting back to mobile when navigating, great!


----------



## zergrush

I said it once and I'll say it again: This new site is just atrocious and I don't care what the reason is. I'll probably be deleting this site from my bookmarks and never returning. I was mostly a lurker but used to visit this site every day.


----------



## Spawne32

Quantum Reality said:


> Honestly, if I had the money I would pay for a custom vBulletin5 NO ADS hosted OCN. (then again, one can dream...  )


id pay for it myself, my only issue is i would need someone with experience theme writing for vb and a guaranteed user base lol last few forums i started couldnt get the ball rolling with getting people registered


----------



## STEvil

This crap is not ok, taboola hasnt been fixed...


----------



## Jpmboy

for those looking for dark mode and using firefox.. you probably know this, but you can search the extensions for "Dark Mode" and add it as a radio button for any tab/website. works cleanly.


----------



## dsmwookie

I'm not going to go into a bunch of detail. My job is not to Q&A your website. The site design/formatting is horrendous to use on a desktop and mobile. I can easily see myself finding another place to pitch a tent. The website was fine before, it's not now.


----------



## looniam

num1son said:


> It's been said.
> I've already said it.
> You've got to bring back the top news posts.
> Leaving this out could very well be the death of the site.
> The main page feels like there is no direction or focus now.
> 
> 
> Positive notes!
> 1)You've added a reply box to the bottom of threads, thank you! (For future tweaking, the reply box does feel a bit busy, too many options cluttering the page. Not sure if this can be fixed)
> 2)The site has stopped reverting back to mobile when navigating, great!


earlier today they worked on that, on the mobile home page, and it wasn't exactly . . . . imo, better that it got scrapped instead of a placeholder and give it a better shot later. 

so they are working on it. 

and personally i did have a little joy finding my post and thread history.


----------



## ACM

STEvil said:


> This crap is not ok, taboola hasnt been fixed...


Same type of crap I had.


----------



## Spawne32

I would just like to know who owned it before and why did they sell out? lol


----------



## ACallander

Why wasn’t xenforo considered?


----------



## JedixJarf

ACallander said:


> Why wasn’t xenforo considered?


Prob cuz VB is the industry standard for the most part. Just a guess tho.


----------



## Profiled

edit


----------



## ACallander

JedixJarf said:


> Prob cuz VB is the industry standard for the most part. Just a guess tho.


That is true but I also feel VB is stagnant and hasn’t pushed the boundaries, while others have passed VB up.


----------



## Keith Myers

*Not Happy at all!*

I am not happy at all that all my rigs have been erased and are gone now. I put A LOT of time and effort creating them. Thanks a lot administrators! NOT!~!


----------



## Overclock_Admin

Keith Myers said:


> I am not happy at all that all my rigs have been erased and are gone now. I put A LOT of time and effort creating them. Thanks a lot administrators! NOT!~!


They haven't been erased, making the rig data fully compatible including rig sigs is still being worked on


----------



## Shiftstealth

Overclock_Admin said:


> They haven't been erased, making the rig data fully compatible including rig sigs is still being worked on


Take as long as you want. I just keep coming back to look at this dumpster fire you guys created. I've basically abandoned this site now.


----------



## schuck6566

This has been in the works for @ least half a year from what I understand.What I don't understand is how we could be left @ the mercy of a company that lost over 45million users acct's in 1 breach,then a year later lost another 2.7million users accts. (the second seems to have happened after work was started on our site? ) And why anyone thought the lack of https showed good judgement on VS part without hollering for it to be in place @ the start raises questions in my mind. Just in case anyone's interested in WHY I keep asking about the https and wondering why they have edits from 2014, here's an article on their breaches. "Verticalscope.com and several other properties were in fact compromised with a backdoor known as a “Web shell.”With a Web shell installed on a site, anyone can remotely administer the site, upload and delete content at will, or dump entire databases of information — such as usernames, passwords, email addresses and Internet addresses associated with each account."(Note:administer the site,delete content,sound like our strange forum edits??) https://krebsonsecurity.com/2017/11/2nd-breach-at-verticalscope-impacts/


----------



## Spawne32

schuck6566 said:


> This has been in the works for @ least half a year from what I understand.What I don't understand is how we could be left @ the mercy of a company that lost over 45million users acct's in 1 breach,then a year later lost another 2.7million users accts. (the second seems to have happened after work was started on our site? ) And why anyone thought the lack of https showed good judgement on VS part without hollering for it to be in place @ the start raises questions in my mind. Just in case anyone's interested in WHY I keep asking about the https and wondering why they have edits from 2014, here's an article on their breaches. "Verticalscope.com and several other properties were in fact compromised with a backdoor known as a “Web shell.”With a Web shell installed on a site, anyone can remotely administer the site, upload and delete content at will, or dump entire databases of information — such as usernames, passwords, email addresses and Internet addresses associated with each account."(Note:administer the site,delete content,sound like our strange forum edits??) https://krebsonsecurity.com/2017/11/2nd-breach-at-verticalscope-impacts/


Greed.


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

Jpmboy said:


> *Link*
> 
> highlight text, hint the link button, ,paste (bold) - works. Or am I missing something??


That's what I did (except for the bold) and it just sat there and laughed at me.


----------



## valvehead

Jpmboy said:


> for those looking for dark mode and using firefox.. you probably know this, but you can search the extensions for "Dark Mode" and add it as a radio button for any tab/website. works cleanly.


I'm currently using OCN Dusk Theme by TFL Replica to prevent retina conflagration.

BTW how do I get mention/@ to work properly?


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

randomizer said:


> A dream about vBulletin? Nightmarish.


 
I knew it was going to be a nightmare when I first read they were migrating to vBulletin. The thing that puzzles me is they knew a year ago something was going to have to be done and, in all that time, this was the best they could do?


----------



## ryan92084

Lady Fitzgerald said:


> That's what I did (except for the bold) and it just sat there and laughed at me.


Maybe some sort of anti script or pop up is blocking the window?


----------



## Laithan

Is color text gone?

:hmmsmiley


----------



## Boomer1990

Dark Theme by TFL Replica -->http://www.overclock.net/forum/143-web-coding/1647521-ocn-dusk-theme-wip.html

Save your eyes and use it, it is great!


----------



## happyluckbox

Why does that stupid amazon popup add keep coming on iphone? It’s made it unbrowsable.


----------



## DStealth

Are the images still indexing as I lost all of them including even the avatar.
Will they apear again or ?


----------



## CptAsian

valvehead said:


> I'm currently using OCN Dusk Theme by TFL Replica to prevent retina conflagration.
> 
> BTW how do I get mention/@ to work properly?


Just type @ and then someone's name. Simple as that. It doesn't show up in the post preview, but it works once you submit the post.


----------



## randomizer

JedixJarf said:


> Prob cuz VB is the industry standard for the most part. Just a guess tho.


vBulletin is the Big Enterprise of forums. That's not a compliment.


----------



## ku4eto

@Overclock_Admin Since email notifications are mentioned by you, can we get an option for the subscription, first to be by default as No notification; and second, the option to either View All theeads - since the current View All actually views 50 per page. So manual Email Unsub on old theads is total PITA.


----------



## batman900

num1son said:


> It's been said.
> I've already said it.
> You've got to bring back the top news posts.
> Leaving this out could very well be the death of the site.
> The main page feels like there is no direction or focus now.
> 
> 
> Positive notes!
> 1)You've added a reply box to the bottom of threads, thank you! (For future tweaking, the reply box does feel a bit busy, too many options cluttering the page. Not sure if this can be fixed)
> 2)The site has stopped reverting back to mobile when navigating, great!


This

The top news was the only reason I come here anymore, it's actually why I'm here now and was like .... what the heckkkk ??? Thought my internet fudged and didn't totally load the page or something. This is just awful.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

huzzug said:


> One more thing. Going to a members profile does not show the threads the member has participated in.


Well it shows all the threads you've ever subbed to but the problem is it doesn't put them in the order that I last posted in them, which means that I have a profile page filled with threads I haven't posted in or have had any interest in for years. I absolutely depended on the profile page before so I could keep track of the latest threads I had posted in and respond to people who had recently responded to me. Now stuff like the "Show yourself" thread is at the top of my list and probably always will be since it gets posted to a lot. 

I just don't see myself using OCN much anymore if I can't use it the way I did before the changeover. Might as well take the plunge and find a new forum to post in (next best tech forum I frequent is probably LTT forum). Really getting stressed out by this crap, Huddler was fantastic!


----------



## lowstrife

This is a huge step backwards. If fixes to the homepage aren't made fast, this "upgrade" is going to be the single thing that will kill this site. There is a limited amount of time before people give up and find new sources.

I'm already looking for a new source for news.



num1son said:


> It's been said.
> I've already said it.
> You've got to bring back the top news posts.
> Leaving this out could very well be the death of the site.
> The main page feels like there is no direction or focus now.


Basically this. I couldn't agree more.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

bigblock990 said:


> No performance issues here. Windows 8.1 and chrome 64bit. Usage for chrome goes from 0.5% to 1.2% when scrolling.
> 
> As for the new platform ofcourse I have most of the same complaints as everyone else. However its just a rushed out / poorly handled launch. I am sure they will have it tuned up in the upcoming days/weeks. Was this the right way to do it? Absolutely not, but it is what it is. Everyone in here screaming that the sky is falling just needs to relax.


I'm on Win10 using Chrome 64 with a 4930K and my CPU usage immediately jumps to 15% when I scroll. I can't imagine my CPU is being so taxed just by scrolling a forum web page!


----------



## degenn

I hate it and will probably end up visiting the site far less regularly. Everything I would touch on has already been mentioned but I'm glad to see I'm not the only one who feels this way.

That being said I can appreciate the effort to improve... just doesn't seem to have come together in this specific attempt.


----------



## Webshow202

Majin SSJ Eric said:


> I'm on Win10 using Chrome 64 with a 4930K and my CPU usage immediately jumps to 15% when I scroll. I can't imagine my CPU is being so taxed just by scrolling a forum web page!


can confirm on Ryzen 1200 usage increases by 15 percent when scrolling.


----------



## th3illusiveman

I'd recommend you roll back to the old site ASAP and Beta test your new design before pushing it on everyone.... This has obviously been a failure and its getting worse the longer you wait.


----------



## harrysun

Please extend the image limit per post:
_
You have included 50 images in your message. You are limited to using 30 images so please go back and correct the problem and then continue again. 
Images include use of smilies, the BB code tag and HTML <img> tags. The use of these is all subject to them being enabled by the administrator.
[/i]

There is no [spoiler] BB-Code anymore_


----------



## looniam

pardon the Xpost:

probably not a browser issue.


clicking on the logo (RED) sends me to the mobile home page no matter; clicking on desktop button needed.

but clicking on the forum link (GREEN) sends me to the proper (desktop) version - which is exactly the same as clicking desktop as above.

link for the logo (red):
http://www.overclock.net/

link for forums (green) - mind you i am NOT talking the drop down! but clicking on the TOOL BAR.
http://www.overclock.net/forum

so maybe it's missing something in the root folder or the URL?


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

I can insert images into a post but the darned things still show up thumbnail sized. People have posted work arounds but none have worked for me yet.


----------



## Malinkadink

Has anyone suggested yet to have the content more centered on the display? On a 1080p the new layout isn't too terrible, but on 1440p or higher having entire posts stretch across makes you lose focus more when you need to turn your head to see something off to the side. Same thing when browsing the forum index, you need to look to the right too far to see the most recently posted on thread.


----------



## randomizer

Majin SSJ Eric said:


> I'm on Win10 using Chrome 64 with a 4930K and my CPU usage immediately jumps to 15% when I scroll. I can't imagine my CPU is being so taxed just by scrolling a forum web page!


Disable the sidebar in the Edit Your Details section of the user CP. This was suggested by gonX but I haven't tried it myself. If that doesn't help, use an ad blocker to block www.overclock.net/forum/clientscript/vs_scripts/sticky.js. This will cause the sidebar (if you've still got it enabled) to remain at the top of the page, but will improve the scroll performance significantly.



Malinkadink said:


> Has anyone suggested yet to have the content more centered on the display? On a 1080p the new layout isn't too terrible, but on 1440p or higher having entire posts stretch across makes you lose focus more when you need to turn your head to see something off to the side. Same thing when browsing the forum index, you need to look to the right too far to see the most recently posted on thread.


I used the Stylish addon for Firefox to force the site into a 1200px wide layout instead of one that fills the entire page. It's much easier to now.


----------



## Mongo

Dont like


----------



## MooMoo

It would be nice if the text would appear in right position. Everytime I look for new post subscriptions that top panel is blocking the post text and I have to scroll up:


----------



## blaze2210

Laithan said:


> *I've read hundreds of these comments...*
> Let's be honest, YES there are some over-reactions and cry-babies.. there always is, this is the internet...
> 
> We should try to be respectful and understanding for any kind of technology upgrade.. this is the nature of the beast......
> 
> This is CLEARLY not the OC.NET staff's fault... I assume they want Huddler back just as much as we do. Who would WANT to be in their shoes right now? *They are on our team really...*.. let's be respectful to them..
> 
> 
> 
> _*however*_ I think in this case it's a lot more "real" than *ANYONE* (OC.NET staff as well as the parent company) wants it to be..
> This feels like a lot more *than just patience is needed*... more *than just growing pains*.. more than just some late nights and we'll all laugh about it later..
> 
> 
> 
> Let's be blunt here cut to the chase..
> 
> *Whoever decided to kill off huddler was a marketing ID10T..
> straight up "blew it" for the company, for the staff and for the community..*
> 
> This decision is going to cost OC.NET (and other Huddler users) *real *losses...
> 
> 
> 
> There's plenty of evidence to suggest that:
> 
> (1) Whatever income this site previously made is now less (or will be starting as of this "downgrade") as a result of the switch... and "customers" are bleeding out fast... it's captain obvious stuff.. This isn't like the last OC.NET migration.
> 
> (2) There's more than enough "customer feedback" that clearly want "Original Coke" not "New Coke". Even Coca-Cola brought the original Coke back. What do we need to do sign a petition showing the support? Start a funding page to purchase the software rights? Is there really no way to just remain on Huddler (without support) long enough to see if there was any way to revive it through new developers taking it on and bringing it up to modern times? Just throw the whole thing away? If there is a monetary loss that anyone is concerned about, now is the time for action... money talks and with this much love for Huddler why in the world would anyone just throw it in the garbage and walk away!?? Pass the torch! There are probably hundreds of developers that would jump right in and bring us the next modern version of Huddler.
> 
> 
> On a personal note, I too have called this place "home" since I joined and I feel like I've lost a friend. I never realized how much I would miss this site until it was gone... and I find myself refreshing every few minutes hoping it would come back online... I went through a nasty divorce and dedicated thousands of hours on this site because it kept my mind off things and helped me get more into my passion of overclocking. I loved the community here but let's face it, I could have gone to many other forums... the internet is the internet.. Everyone that landed HERE was because of the smooth and clean INTERFACE. I know I'm not alone with this opinion. For example I personally can't stand Reddit's forum format and despite there being a good community there also, I really just came here for the interface.
> 
> If this website is a product than what you SEE is what you are selling... changing it and literally nuking your own community in the process is just bad business. Again, NOT the OC.NET staff's fault, they didn't make this decision..
> 
> but if there IS any hope whatsoever, if it takes the community to SHOW the support for Huddler you've got it... Whoever made the decision to kill Huddler really needs to hit the UNDO button and turn that gold coin into a treasure..... *not a bag of coal*. At this point you could roll back and nobody would care.. I barely see any new posts in threads that used to be very active...


This is *THE MOST* rational comment I have ever read - dangit, where's the REP+ button?!?. I'm sure that, given the option, members here (regardless of individual financial situation) would pitch in a couple of dollars or more in order to try to restore OCN to its former glory via the acquisition of Huddler. What you have proposed sounds feasible, and definitely sounds like an option that should be given serious consideration. :thumb:


----------



## m4fox90

So I see that "latest discussions" floater is still around. Y'all planning on getting rid of that or what?

Hey, I can turn it off! Great and thank you for listening.


----------



## fragamemnon

Overclock_Admin said:


> *Update:*
> 
> - Likes off until Rep is back
> - User viewing thread set up
> - Search Fixed
> - PM delivery error fixed
> 
> Working on the following
> - Rig Sig
> - Homepage formatting
> 
> 
> Jeff M


There was something apart from "Sig Rig" instead of "Rig Sig" that I wanted to write, but I forgot...



axipher said:


> Right now I use a four-step method:
> 
> 1) Drag the image in to the Drag-n-Drop zone and submit the post
> 2) Click the thumbnail on the submitted post to open the image view, right-click the image and use "Copy Image Location"
> 3) Edit the post and use the Image button which wants a URL and paste the image location from step 2
> 4) Submit post and the image should auto-stretch to the forum width without needing a third-party host


That's quite the clever workaround until we get proper functionality.



mega_option101 said:


> *sipping on some coffee*
> 
> I added a nice tag to this thread. Feel free to leave some feedback on it as well
> 
> *sips away*


I am also sipping on my coffee. Considering this, could you please add additional tags so we can get something like: _beta, feedback, frustrations_?



Lady Fitzgerald said:


> The ability to embed a URL in text is broken.


It was broken before but it's fixed now. Previously in-forum links (to threads/posts, for example) were automatically parsed and given title and I assume this interfered with the tag.
[url=www.example.com]Example works now.



Laithan said:


> *snip*
> (2) There's more than enough "customer feedback" that clearly want "Original Coke" not "New Coke". Even Coca-Cola brought the original Coke back. What do we need to do sign a petition showing the support? Start a funding page to purchase the software rights? Is there really no way to just remain on Huddler (without support) long enough to see if there was any way to revive it through new developers taking it on and bringing it up to modern times? Just throw the whole thing away? If there is a monetary loss that anyone is concerned about, now is the time for action... money talks and with this much love for Huddler why in the world would anyone just throw it in the garbage and walk away!?? Pass the torch! There are probably hundreds of developers that would jump right in and bring us the next modern version of Huddler.


You know... I quite like this idea.



MooMoo said:


> It would be nice if the text would appear in right position. Everytime I look for new post subscriptions that top panel is blocking the post text and I have to scroll up:


This is related to the navigation bar. See here: http://www.overclock.net/forum/1779...ost-anchors-disregard-top-navigation-bar.html



blaze2210 said:


> This is *THE MOST* rational comment I have ever read - dangit, where's the REP+ button?!?. I'm sure that, given the option, members here (regardless of individual financial situation) would pitch in a couple of dollars or more in order to try to restore OCN to its former glory via the acquisition of Huddler. What you have proposed sounds feasible, and definitely sounds like an option that should be given serious consideration. :thumb:


Indeed.


---

A bit more feedback:
1. The huge page width is very inconvenient.
2. The fonts sizes are not properly defined and feel... messy and overall too big.
3. The colour scheme is getting more and more annoying.
4. The top navigation bar is _way_ too big.


----------



## TheBadBull

fragamemnon said:


> 4. The top navigation bar is _way_ too big.


That's the result of a bug with disabling the sidebar. The top nav bar is supposed to shrink when you scroll down but it never gets properly triggered to do so. If you enable the sidebar again it will shrink normally.


----------



## fragamemnon

TheBadBull said:


> That's the result of a bug with disabling the sidebar. The top nav bar is supposed to shrink when you scroll down but it never gets properly triggered to do so. If you enable the sidebar again it will shrink normally.


It is, I am aware.
However even with the sidebar enabled and the page scrolled all the way to the top (before shrinking) it's way too big for the size of the font.


----------



## TheBadBull

Yeah, I just made it permanently small in my custom style sheet.


----------



## Krzych04650

Now what was a quick fall from some of the best organized and most comfortable forums I have used to the complete mess and pain to use...


----------



## Slashuzero

Nice touch, but infos are not on the main page anymore, too bad that's where people discuss a lot, nevermind i'll change the urls in my favs...And according to the new spammy ads , your site seems like it has been referenced as a trash can ..Not really appropriate for a forum with advanced tech infos, a forum which seeks performance and does fact checking..


----------



## ryan92084

Laithan said:


> Is color text gone?
> 
> :hmmsmiley


No it is not try changing your editor to a more advanced one



looniam said:


> pardon the Xpost:
> 
> probably not a browser issue.
> 
> 
> clicking on the logo (RED) sends me to the mobile home page no matter; clicking on desktop button needed.
> 
> but clicking on the forum link (GREEN) sends me to the proper (desktop) version - which is exactly the same as clicking desktop as above.
> 
> link for the logo (red):
> http://www.overclock.net/
> 
> link for forums (green) - mind you i am NOT talking the drop down! but clicking on the TOOL BAR.
> http://www.overclock.net/forum
> 
> so maybe it's missing something in the root folder or the URL?


They take me to different pages like I assume they are supposed to but neither default to mobile on edge.



TheBadBull said:


> That's the result of a bug with disabling the sidebar. The top nav bar is supposed to shrink when you scroll down but it never gets properly triggered to do so. If you enable the sidebar again it will shrink normally.


It may shrink making it work better but the alignment still acts like it isn't there at all. Probably because other sites that use this same skin don't have the top menu being a floating element. see www.avsforum.com/forum/


----------



## cloudbyday

Oh my. I haven't been on for a week, then decided to see whats new. Thought for a minute that we had gone back in time.... Not a huge fan of the changes.


----------



## Alya

Honestly, I'm about over this forum right now.



> "Yeah, go invisible." - Me to User 1
> "It's not there." - User 2
> "Oh, you're right." - Me
> "Thanks for looking." - User 2
> "It's there." - Mod 1
> "No, it's not." - Me & User 2
> "It's there." - Mod 2
> "It's not though??" - User 2
> "Stop being disrespectful." - Mod 2


What a joke.


----------



## gonX

Barefooter said:


> I want my subscription page to just show my subscribed threads with unread posts. Is this one of the things they are still working on? Or am I missing a setting some place?


My UserCP only shows me unread posts from my subscribed threads. It seems that read posts haven't transferred correctly with the move, so you might have to reopen threads for them to disappear from the list.



Sin0822 said:


> I want these stupid subscription emails gone and I can't find the setting to stop them. I even tried to delete all of them but they just don't delete.


Where did you try to delete them? There has been reports of other users also getting emails for their subscribed threads.
I'll see what I can do to get these removed from your account.



looniam said:


> who quoted two members who *SPECIFICALLY SAID IT WAS GONE* after being there. and *I DID NOT ASK FOR HELP!* i was having a discussion with another member.
> 
> *nor did i call him a liar*, i pointed out another failure, but whatever.
> 
> and just like gonx's post, you completely FAILED.
> 
> maybe some staff around get the hint - if you can't handle the heat - get out of the kitchen.


I was not aware that members couldn't turn invisible - but this was apparently not a new thing, members couldn't do that on Huddler either.
In the end it's OCN management that decides who can do what - with them being very busy getting everything up and running properly, not every permission has been communicated. It could very well have intentionally been disabled from specific users.
I asked other staff members and they also agreed that they could see the invisible option, so how can you blame us? As soon as I saw multiple members reporting not being able to see the invisible option I rushed a response from the management who confirmed the lack of invisibility for normal members.



looniam said:


> this ought to go here:
> http://hwbot.org/
> 
> but . . well i set for WYSIWYG in the option but am i still in enhanced instead?
> 
> and here i'm thinking you're a notepad person :heyyou:


There have been a reports of WYSIWYG not working correctly.



Spawne32 said:


> I would just like to know who owned it before and why did they sell out? lol


OCN was previously owned by Wikia Fandom (or Wikia Gaming, my apologies for not remembering) and they also owned the forum software, Huddler.
Huddler was declared EOL a long time ago and we've been one of the last sites to switch off Huddler.



ACallander said:


> Why wasn’t xenforo considered?


While I wasn't a part of these discussions, I'm pretty sure everything was considered, and we ended up with vB because that's what our new owners could offer.
vB isn't completely terrible, and it is something we're already familiar with.



Webshow202 said:


> can confirm on Ryzen 1200 usage increases by 15 percent when scrolling.


Disabling the sidebar should help mitigate some of that. As a logged in user with an Overclocked account I barely get 3% when scrolling.



Alya said:


> Honestly, I'm about over this forum right now.
> What a joke.


That's an oversimplification and you know it. People were also reporting the Sidebar option disappearing albeit it never disappearing, it was just in a less than obvious spot. Nobody said where the option was before the first mod came in.


----------



## Nameless101

Since the update I've been receiving notification emails from all my subscriptions despite my having disabled them. If the spam could be stopped it would be much appreciated.


----------



## mrpurplehawk

I really miss the recent and news section a lot


----------



## frostbite

How do you stop email notifications, I have set it to no notifications in the user cp


----------



## romestylez

I cant finish the registration as i havent got a mail and when i click "Click here to re-send activation email." im forwarded to http://www.overclock.net/forum/payments.php

/gonX edit: please don't unhide this users post, it has an email in it. I've got a PM convo ongoing with the user.


----------



## GTXJackBauer

I'm not sure if this has been brought up but is there a way to use a 'dark' mode theme for this new platform since it seems too bright for me as my eye's feel fatigued after a while.

Thanks


----------



## gonX

Nameless101 said:


> Since the update I've been receiving notification emails from all my subscriptions despite my having disabled them. If the spam could be stopped it would be much appreciated.





frostbite said:


> How do you stop email notifications, I have set it to no notifications in the user cp


I know this hurts to hear, but the only option for now is to go into your UserCP and unsubscribe the offending threads:
http://www.overclock.net/forum/subscription.php?do=viewsubscription&folderid=all

Only management has access to the tools to modify member subscriptions, and I don't even know if they have batch tools available - if they don't, we'll probably have to escalate this issue to the devs.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

GTXJackBauer said:


> I'm not sure if this has been brought up but is there a way to use a 'dark' mode theme for this new platform since it seems too bright for me as my eye's feel fatigued after a while.
> 
> Thanks


http://www.overclock.net/forum/143-web-coding/1647521-ocn-dusk-theme-wip.html should help out with such 
EDIT: Why are my URLs automatically being re-coded? Really annoying "feature"
EDIT2: Why are reasons being automatically added in WHEN I NEVER WROTE A REASON

~~~
To the new owners of the site...
- Why are multiple people using the Overclock_Admin account? This is something everyone else gets in serious trouble for, and is against the forum's policies. Removing your name at the end of it yet ignoring all the comments about it really doesn't inspire confidence.
- Where's the dark theme proof we were promised would be shown yesterday? Kind of early on in the relationship to be breaking promises to the users. And why are all the requests about a dark theme being ignored?
- And just when are we going to actually be getting that dark theme? Dozens upon dozens of people have heavily commented about this, yet no response other than promises that were given and haven't been followed up on.


----------



## Qu1ckset

Now where getting pop-up spam ads that auto send us to another site ? Wow 

Happened on mobile


----------



## superhead91

Ok it looks like WYSIWYG only works if you click the Switch Editor Mode button on the far right of the editor, and there's no way to get it to default to that mode, even if you set it in your settings.


----------



## ryan92084

Nameless101 said:


> Since the update I've been receiving notification emails from all my subscriptions despite my having disabled them. If the spam could be stopped it would be much appreciated.





frostbite said:


> How do you stop email notifications, I have set it to no notifications in the user cp


Changing your default subscription status doesn't apply retroactively follow my instructions http://www.overclock.net/forum/3-ov...platform-feedback-thread-25.html#post26572225

Edit: This gets asked often enough I've made a picture guide


----------



## D13mass

Awful! I dont understand how I can see now photo album in threads ? 
For example I open http://www.overclock.net/forum/61-w...water-cooling-club-picture-gallery-10781.html and where are photos ?


----------



## Duality92

It's clear to me that many of you have not read http://www.overclock.net/forum/3-ov...ormation/1648609-overclock-net-migration.html

Read this too http://www.overclock.net/forum/3-ov...73-update-punch-list-bugs-errors-request.html

Now, complaining for the sake of complaining isn't getting us anywhere. Instead of saying "this sucks" or "bring back the old", list features we had before that you'd like implemented again. Cross reference with the punch list linked above to see if we have it there. It's getting hard to track "real" feedback when the majority of posts are not giving actual feedback.

I want to make it clear again, vBulletin is here to stay and permanent, not you, not I, nor admins can change this, so stop saying "go back to the old UI" and list what you liked about it to help us get back the forum in its best form yet.

As staff, we understand we will not please everyone, this is impossible with a half million user base, but, I'm sure, we can have a very efficient, a very pretty and useful interface with features pleasing the vast majority.

OCN, members, don't despair, we're working endlessly to bring back to what all of you expect from us, as possible.


----------



## Jpmboy

WhiteWulfe said:


> http://www.overclock.net/forum/143-web-coding/1647521-ocn-dusk-theme-wip.html should help out with such
> EDIT: Why are my URLs automatically being re-coded? Really annoying "feature"
> EDIT2: Why are reasons being automatically added in WHEN I NEVER WROTE A REASON
> 
> ~~~
> To the new owners of the site...
> - Why are multiple people using the Overclock_Admin account? This is something everyone else gets in serious trouble for, and is against the forum's policies. Removing your name at the end of it yet ignoring all the comments about it really doesn't inspire confidence.
> - Where's the dark theme proof we were promised would be shown yesterday? Kind of early on in the relationship to be breaking promises to the users. And why are all the requests about a dark theme being ignored?
> - And just when are we going to actually be getting that dark theme? Dozens upon dozens of people have heavily commented about this, yet no response other than promises that were given and haven't been followed up on.


there is a dark theme that you can use. via Stylish - scroll back to find the link. Also if you are using firefox, just load add the dark mode extension. easy. :thumb:


----------



## D13mass

Duality92 said:


> It's clear to me that many of you have not read http://www.overclock.net/forum/3-ov...ormation/1648609-overclock-net-migration.html
> 
> Read this too http://www.overclock.net/forum/3-ov...73-update-punch-list-bugs-errors-request.html
> 
> Now, complaining for the sake of complaining isn't getting us anywhere. Instead of saying "this sucks" or "bring back the old", list features we had before that you'd like implemented again. Cross reference with the punch list linked above to see if we have it there. It's getting hard to track "real" feedback when the majority of posts are not giving actual feedback.
> 
> I want to make it clear again, vBulletin is here to stay and permanent, not you, not I, nor admins can change this, so stop saying "go back to the old UI" and list what you liked about it to help us get back the forum in its best form yet.
> 
> As staff, we understand we will not please everyone, this is impossible with a half million user base, but, I'm sure, we can have a very efficient, a very pretty and useful interface with features pleasing the vast majority.
> 
> OCN, members, don't despair, we're working endlessly to bring back to what all of you expect from us, as possible.


Ok, lets try one more time: new design is awful, I appreciate your work, but You are talking about features but this forum still doesnt have possibility to answer to previous post without quoting all post... All forums have, this one - NO. 
And plus you broke all stuff which were working perfect in past !

First of all you have to test all functionality, before release! But no, we release this crap and now we will work on hotfixes ! +) 

Tell me honestly, did you outsource this crap to some India or somewhere? Because even in Ukraine I would be faired for such awful bugs on production.


----------



## Duality92

D13mass said:


> Ok, lets try one more time: new design is awful, I appreciate your work, but You are talking about features but this forum still doesnt have possibility to answer to previous post without quoting all post... All forums have, this one - NO.
> And plus you broke all stuff which were working perfect in past !
> 
> First of all you have to test all functionality, before release! But no, we release this crap and now we will work on hotfixes ! +)
> 
> Tell me honestly, did you outsource this crap to some India or somewhere? Because even in Ukraine I would be faired for such awful bugs on production.


See, you didn't read the first link I listed in my post, which further proves my point.

It appears you have never been involved in a forum migration too, but I'll tell you this. What is done is done, it's past, we can only look forward and improve ourselves, does you saying it's awful and full of bugs help Devs fix said bugs? No. It does not. We have to live with these choices and work on improving.

If your reply post would've said "could you add a feature that let's users quote only certain parts of text" we would've said that would be a great idea and thank you for that suggestion, but instead you come off as almost insulting the forum as a whole and we will not tolerate that. If you do not have actual feedback for the feedback thread, please refrain from posting.


----------



## D13mass

Duality92 said:


> See, you didn't read the first link I listed in my post, which further proves my point.
> 
> It appears you have never been involved in a forum migration too, but I'll tell you this. What is done is done, it's past, we can only look forward and improve ourselves, does you saying it's awful and full of bugs help Devs fix said bugs? No. It does not. We have to live with these choices and work on improving.
> 
> If your reply post would've said "could you add a feature that let's users quote only certain parts of text" we would've said that would be a great idea and thank you for that suggestion, but instead you come off as almost insulting the forum as a whole and we will not tolerate that. If you do not have actual feedback for the feedback thread, please refrain from posting.


I got your point, sorry for my french and my little bit nervous post, I will be better in communication. I am just very disappointed after forum update.

Yes, you are right, I have never worked in forum update, but I have experience in CMS system updated ('Wild Apricot', you could hear about it, they from Toronto, I worked in Moscow office) and now I test software for insurance company, so in my humble opinion this update is really disappoint stuff, I do not know how could it be implemented in such way...


----------



## ku4eto

ryan92084 said:


> Changing your default subscription status doesn't apply retroactively follow my instructions http://www.overclock.net/forum/3-ov...platform-feedback-thread-25.html#post26572225
> 
> Edit: This gets asked often enough I've made a picture guide


Uh, sorry, but i have 800 Threads. This is not a solution. Thats 16 pages. And there are people with probably 100 pages.


----------



## ryan92084

ku4eto said:


> Uh, sorry, but i have 800 Threads. This is not a solution. Thats 16 pages. And there are people with probably 100 pages.


Well, it is what is available for those whose subscriptions went wonky. I would suggest sorting them by last post date then you'll likely only have to do 1-4 pages.

Edit: you could also sort them by notification type if they weren't all converted to email. That may be easier.


----------



## tistou77

Hello

With the migration of the forum, I lost my Rigbuilder
I wanted to create a new one, but when I click on "Add component", nothing happens
Known problem ?

Thanks

PS: Internet Explorer (Windows 10), EasyList disabled for the forum


----------



## Hefner

When I click on one of my subscriptions, it doesn't link me to the point where I left the thread like it used to. It just links me to the first page of the thread.


----------



## Duality92

D13mass said:


> I got your point, sorry for my french and my little bit nervous post, I will be better in communication. I am just very disappointed after forum update.
> 
> Yes, you are right, I have never worked in forum update, but I have experience in CMS system updated ('Wild Apricot', you could hear about it, they from Toronto, I worked in Moscow office) and now I test software for insurance company, so in my humble opinion this update is really disappoint stuff, I do not know how could it be implemented in such way...


Thanks for your understanding, I really appreciate it. 

Things didn't go smoothly at all and that is for reasons out of our control unfortunately. This is why we're all scrambling to get as much done as possible. Some of us took work days off for this.


----------



## ryan92084

Hefner said:


> When I click on one of my subscriptions, it doesn't link me to the point where I left the thread like it used to. It just links me to the first page of the thread.


Use the down arrow to the left of the thread title.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

There used to be a way to see which threads I had posted in in a particular sub-forum, the background of the thread was slightly different color for threads I had posted in as well as a "Go to your last post" link. Any chance of bringing that back?


----------



## Hefner

ryan92084 said:


> Use the down arrow to the left of the thread title.


That's just linking me to the last post, instead of linking me towards where I left the thread like it used to on the previous UI. Do I really have to start writing down post/page number now before I close a thread?


----------



## andrews2547

tistou77 said:


> Hello
> 
> With the migration of the forum, I lost my Rigbuilder
> I wanted to create a new one, but when I click on "Add component", nothing happens
> Known problem ?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> PS: Internet Explorer (Windows 10), EasyList disabled for the forum


It is a known problem 

http://www.overclock.net/forum/1779...ch-list-bugs-errors-request.html#post26579201


----------



## tistou77

andrews2547 said:


> It is a known problem
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/forum/1779...ch-list-bugs-errors-request.html#post26579201


Ok thanks, I just saw "Signature Rigs are broken", but nothing about creating a new Rigs


----------



## gonX

ku4eto said:


> Uh, sorry, but i have 800 Threads. This is not a solution. Thats 16 pages. And there are people with probably 100 pages.


Unfortunately this is not something I can fix with my role as senior mod. If you want the emails to stop ASAP you should unsubscribe them yourselves.
We are aware of the issue, and this is either something VS devs would have to fix, or OCN management (Chipp, Enterprise). Anyone else who has this issue should post in this thread, so we can compile a list of affected members.



Hefner said:


> That's just linking me to the last post, instead of linking me towards where I left the thread like it used to on the previous UI. Do I really have to start writing down post/page number now before I close a thread?


Pardon my ignorance, but I'm pretty convinced we didn't save user positions on pages on Huddler.
I'm convinced we only had 3 options with Huddler, like we do now: "go to last unread", "go to last post" and "go to first post"


----------



## ThrashZone

Hi,
Not sure a lot of people realize just how large this forum is 
I've seen issues migrating small forums to vB


----------



## Hefner

gonX said:


> Pardon my ignorance, but I'm pretty convinced we didn't save user positions on pages on Huddler.
> I'm convinced we only had 3 options with Huddler, like we do now: "go to last unread", "go to last post" and "go to first post"


I used to click on my subscriptions and it would just pop me right back in the thread where I left reading it. This was definitely a thing, and should become a thing again. That's pretty much how I read through 90% of the OCN Water Cooling Club And Picture Gallery thread, and many other threads with huge page numbers.


----------



## axipher

Hefner said:


> I used to click on my subscriptions and it would just pop me right back in the thread where I left reading it. This was definitely a thing, and should become a thing again. That's pretty much how I read through 90% of the OCN Water Cooling Club And Picture Gallery thread, and many other threads with huge page numbers.


But does the Down Arrow to the left of the thread title take you to your Last Unread Post, it seems to do that for most people.

Down Arrow on left of thread title: Last Unread Post
Thread Title itself: First Post
Right Arrow on right of thread title: Last Post


----------



## maltamonk

I see that "non https login" is on the to do list. Is there an ETA on that. I can handle all the other bugs/missing things/formatting deals but non https (not only in login but on the entire site) is really a deal breaker for me. Considering that VS had two breaches this past year it really boggles my mind how that's not priority numero uno.

I'm going to remain logged out until that issue is resolved and will change my credentials once it is.


----------



## ryan92084

Hefner said:


> That's just linking me to the last post, instead of linking me towards where I left the thread like it used to on the previous UI. Do I really have to start writing down post/page number now before I close a thread?


That would be the right facing arrow to the right of a thread title. They both work as expected.


----------



## Hefner

axipher said:


> But does the Down Arrow to the left of the thread title take you to your Last Unread Post, it seems to do that for most people.
> 
> Down Arrow on left of thread title: Last Unread Post
> Thread Title itself: First Post
> Right Arrow on right of thread title: Last Post


Thanks a lot! I didn't even see that arrow. Works like a charm. +rep

Oh and on a sidenote, and can reputation be called reputation again? Much classier.


----------



## Hequaqua

Hefner said:


> Thanks a lot! I didn't even see that arrow. Works like a charm. +rep
> 
> Oh and on a sidenote, and can reputation be called reputation again? Much classier.


The removed the "Like" button. AFAIK is was just a placeholder for the Rep button while they get the major issues ironed out.


----------



## Duality92

maltamonk said:


> I see that "non https login" is on the to do list. Is there an ETA on that. I can handle all the other bugs/missing things/formatting deals but non https (not only in login but on the entire site) is really a deal breaker for me. Considering that VS had two breaches this past year it really boggles my mind how that's not priority numero uno.
> 
> I'm going to remain logged out until that issue is resolved and will change my credentials once it is.


We never had https outside the login page, just FYI.


----------



## fragamemnon

Feature request:
Display Views and Replies sections for threads in Subscriptions.


Please refer to the screenshot for their previous locations.


----------



## gonX

maltamonk said:


> I see that "non https login" is on the to do list. Is there an ETA on that. I can handle all the other bugs/missing things/formatting deals but non https (not only in login but on the entire site) is really a deal breaker for me. Considering that VS had two breaches this past year it really boggles my mind how that's not priority numero uno.
> 
> I'm going to remain logged out until that issue is resolved and will change my credentials once it is.


I think we can all agree on the necessity of HTTPS but VS' data breaches have nothing to do with HTTPS. Please stop making it about that. I'm saying this as a sysadmin, not because I am trying to cover up the new ownerships previous mistakes.



Hefner said:


> Oh and on a sidenote, and can reputation be called reputation again? Much classier.


Rep system is still being fixed. Once it's fixed it should be exactly like prior to the transition.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

gonX said:


> Pardon my ignorance, but I'm pretty convinced we didn't save user positions on pages on Huddler.
> I'm convinced we only had 3 options with Huddler, like we do now: "go to last unread", "go to last post" and "go to first post"


If there was a new post clicking the link to the thread in your subscriptions would take you to that new post. If there were new pages it would remember what page you read up to.

Currently, clicking the little down arrow (orange) gives you that function. On Huddler, you would click the thread name (green). The little down arrow is harder to click, I rather click the thread name since it's easier to click and it's how it functioned on Huddler.


----------



## mAs81

gonX said:


> Rep system is still being fixed. Once it's fixed it should be exactly like prior to the transition.


Maybe it was already established but , will we get also our flames back?


----------



## gonX

mAs81 said:


> Maybe it was already established but , will we get also our flames back?


Yes.

For clarity, here's the updated list of issues being resolved or worked on:


Overclock_Admin said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Here is a punch list of issues reported, in progress, or resolved to keep you all in the loop. Thank you all for helping to report issues.
> 
> I will be updating this daily as new fixes come in. Note this is a work in progress. (Updated 1/25/2018 - 1:26pm CST)
> 
> *Resolved:*
> - Quick Reply Box formatting
> - Dark Skin request - Proof in progress
> - Subforum Icons updated
> - Taboola - Updated from non-family friendly content
> - Increase PM limits of to 56000
> - Sidebar Toggle
> - Rig Builder Header alignment
> - @ Mention now works
> - Missing Images - IN Progress - Partial fix
> - http://www.overclock.net/photopost/ resolved
> - Missing Avatars restored
> - Likes off until Rep is back
> - User viewing thread set up
> - Search Fixed
> - PM delivery error fixed
> - Live Feed restored
> - Hyperlinks in emails work
> - Staff badges restored
> 
> *Reported/In Progress:*
> - Forum Permissions need to be reviewed - For Sale, Off Topic, Private - Reported
> - Restore Rep
> - HomePage formatting needed
> Recent News and Recent Threads Section added back on Homepage
> - Mobile Skin on desktop will not revert to Full Skin - remove default
> - PM’s are individual not thread view
> - Non HTTPS login
> - Signature Rigs are broken
> - Trade Rating Missing
> - Edit post timestamps are off
> - Draft functionality restored?
> - Users banned when logged in
> - Reports of users having to reset passwords early few hours to remain on the site
> - Double Posting
> - Password resets to log back in
> - Keyboard short cuts example CTRL+B, CTRL+enter Alt+s
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> Jeff M


http://www.overclock.net/forum/1779...ch-list-bugs-errors-request.html#post26579201


----------



## TomcatV

What a mess --> downgrade!? I don't like to complain without following with suggestions/solutions but if I find the time I'll dig deeper, but I shut off email notifications and yet my inbox is flooded again this am


----------



## ThrashZone

Hi,
Yeah scrolling this site is a real problem seems more so today :/
Even typing here is stalling


----------



## TinyRichard

Since I keep getting infractions for snark/trolling, I'll give a moment of honest feedback here (and let's see how long this post stays in place...)

No one here is mad because we think you aren't working hard.

The problem is that the end results are bad. And far worse than the old board.

I mean, if I take a Corvette in for a tune up and two weeks later it comes back spitting oil... that's not progress.

I would have thought on a technical minded site such as OCN, more care would have been given than a standard WWE subreddit revamp.


----------



## gonX

TomcatV said:


> What a mess --> downgrade!? I don't like to complain without following with suggestions/solutions but if I find the time I'll dig deeper, but I shut off email notifications and yet my inbox is flooded again this am


How did you disable email notifications? The option in your UserCP does not affect existing subscriptions.
It is likely you'll have to disable them individually (fortunately, you can do it in batches per page) via the UserCP:
http://www.overclock.net/forum/subscription.php?do=viewsubscription&daysprune=-1&folderid=all

The only other way we can fix these is via OCN management or VS devs doing something batchwise as this is outside the scope of my permissions.



TinyRichard said:


> Since I keep getting infractions for snark/trolling, I'll give a moment of honest feedback here (and let's see how long this post stays in place...)
> 
> No one here is mad because we think you aren't working hard.
> 
> The problem is that the end results are bad. And far worse than the old board.
> 
> I mean, if I take a Corvette in for a tune up and two weeks later it comes back spitting oil... that's not progress.
> 
> I would have thought on a technical minded site such as OCN, more care would have been given than a standard WWE subreddit revamp.


What does your infractions have to do with this? You've received 0 warnings, infractions and PM's for your posts in this thread.


----------



## LocKDowN2222*

umeng2002 said:


> The homepage is a bit sparse. The News and Recently Active sections were great.


Yeah - I miss this big time. One of the main things that kept me coming here daily.


----------



## jd636

I logged in the day before the site change and browsed some topics. My first time back after the page was down for 24 hours and I was greeted with this O_O 

"You have been banned for the following reason":
"No Reason Specified".
"Date Ban will be lifted: Never"

I have used the "contact us" twice with no reply :thumbsdow


----------



## Wishmaker

We can see you guys are working hard to fix some of the issues we are having. 
Is there a solution for everything being so big?
Can you scale things a bit differently?


----------



## gonX

jd636 said:


> I logged in the day before the site change and browsed some topics. My first time back after the page was down for 24 hours and I was greeted with this O_O
> 
> "You have been banned for the following reason":
> "No Reason Specified".
> "Date Ban will be lifted: Never"
> 
> I have used the "contact us" twice with no reply :thumbsdow


We're sorry this has happened. We've had a handful of users reporting they've suddenly been banned as well. This is completely unintentional and will be reversed ASAP.


----------



## Overclock_Admin

jd636 said:


> I logged in the day before the site change and browsed some topics. My first time back after the page was down for 24 hours and I was greeted with this O_O
> 
> "You have been banned for the following reason":
> "No Reason Specified".
> "Date Ban will be lifted: Never"
> 
> I have used the "contact us" twice with no reply :thumbsdow


What is the username you're getting the ban notice under?

Kyle


----------



## misoonigiri

Not sure if reported:

1. New Posts page not refreshing as expected
Refreshing the NEW POSTS page does not show new posts (searchid no. in the titlebar is the same)
I have to click on NEW POSTS in order to show new posts (searchid no. in the titlebar changes)
It's not intuitive, and on mobile it takes more clicks than refreshing page

2. Advanced Search much less results compared to Google Search
For example, I read AlphaC mentioned Z370 Taichi has two variants
Advanced Search only yielded 1 result
Google Search got more results & more useful


----------



## Robilar

What exactly is the point of the new refresh? I've been around here long enough to see changes a few times and I am curious as to what drove the change.

I'll be honest, I am not crazy about the new look/layout (not that it matters to the site) but typically there is some reason to change what everyone is familiar and comfortable with.


----------



## superhead91

Robilar said:


> What exactly is the point of the new refresh? I've been around here long enough to see changes a few times and I am curious as to what drove the change.
> 
> I'll be honest, I am not crazy about the new look/layout (not that it matters to the site) but typically there is some reason to change what everyone is familiar and comfortable with.


A post detailing reasons for migration is stickied at the top of the forum.


----------



## gonX

Overclock_Admin said:


> What is the username you're getting the ban notice under?
> 
> Kyle


I'll throw you a PM, I got some thoughts on the area (including his real UN)


----------



## Overclock_Admin

*Update:

- Hyperlinks in emails work
- Staff badges restored
- Edit post timestamps and user data incorrect

Post nonmentioned bugs here:
http://www.overclock.net/forum/17790-bugs-technical-issues/

Punch list of bugs:
http://www.overclock.net/forum/1779...73-update-punch-list-bugs-errors-request.html

Jeff M*


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

xxpenguinxx said:


> If there was a new post clicking the link to the thread in your subscriptions would take you to that new post. If there were new pages it would remember what page you read up to.
> 
> Currently, clicking the little down arrow (orange) gives you that function. On Huddler, you would click the thread name (green). The little down arrow is harder to click, I rather click the thread name since it's easier to click and it's how it functioned on Huddler.


Could you please not color code your instructions. Some of us are color blind.


----------



## Insan1tyOne

One feature that I am beginning to realize that I miss a lot is being able to hit the "mark all subscribed threads read" button. Unless it still exists and I just can't find it? Either way, I want it back or in a more easily accessible location!


----------



## Wishmaker

Can this layout be fixed .


----------



## Maximization

not loving it


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

Wishmaker said:


> Can this layout be fixed .


We may have another bug, folks. I can't get the attached thumbnail in this post to open up anything. Clicking on it just refreshes the page.


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

I'm still having problems posting pictures in a post. I was getting tiny thumbnails in place but, now, I can't even upload any pictures. This is getting older than even me!


----------



## PharmingInStyle

jd636 said:


> I logged in the day before the site change and browsed some topics. My first time back after the page was down for 24 hours and I was greeted with this O_O
> 
> "You have been banned for the following reason":
> "No Reason Specified".
> "Date Ban will be lifted: Never"
> 
> I have used the "contact us" twice with no reply :thumbsdow


On the bright side you probably got a friendly welcome to the forums message from the site.


----------



## Clovertail100

It's different.




I hate it.


----------



## MKUL7R4

Is my rig gone or am I just mentally challenged?


----------



## schuck6566

ryan92084 said:


> Use the down arrow to the left of the thread title.


Are you referring to the red colored arrow on the envelope to the left of the subscription? (I'll include a scrnshot to be sure)


----------



## looniam

gonX said:


> I was not aware that members couldn't turn invisible - but this was apparently not a new thing, members couldn't do that on Huddler either.
> In the end it's OCN management that decides who can do what - with them being very busy getting everything up and running properly, not every permission has been communicated. It could very well have intentionally been disabled from specific users.
> I asked other staff members and they also agreed that they could see the invisible option, so how can you blame us? As soon as I saw multiple members reporting not being able to see the invisible option I rushed a response from the management who confirmed the lack of invisibility for normal members.


do not use the same excuse that was denied me by other staff; who would be a lot more aware of the "extra options" than a member who never seen them. but that isn't pertinent even the issue, nor is "things are moving fast," you took upon yourself to deny what two members found (or didn't find) for themselves.

this is after you tell me that the search is fixed but use google if i had a problem; which wouldn't work for what i was specifically looking for. it was chip who stated there was still an issue and how it's being dealt with. mind you this is after you blew my mind with your, "i'm danish so these ads are acceptable at work, even with nudity."

for me, you haven't shown any skill or ability to reached the low bar i set when dealing with tier1 CS on the phone. at least they go through some basic troubleshooting steps before drawing any conclusions. ya know, like i was doing w/another member having WYSIWIG issue; *put yourself in their shoes and try to replicate the problem.* not only does that help the member but also the folks trying to fix thing; by being able to give them more info when submitting a "bug." like finding exactly where the issue was with the WYSIWYG; when switching into a specific editing mode.

it's highly disappointing that i have to mention this to a staff member. esp. on this site that is known to help people fix their issues. at least that is what i'm here for. those REPs (or likes) i have didn't happen because of my charismatic personality ya know. parroting bad/wrong information doesn't reflect well on you or this community to an extent. continually inserting yourself to deny a problem exists will exacerbate the frustration and draw heat. 

if you can't understand those things then you need to apply whatever ability you have to something else. or try and takes some notes from chip and bitemarks. in the meantime, don't expect my tone w/you and your buddy to change anytime soon. 

good luck w/that.


----------



## clerick

Don't like it whatsoever, the old layout had all the sections/threads on one page. Now I need some dropdown to go to a particular one to even see what threads are new.


----------



## Overclock_Admin

Wishmaker said:


> Can this layout be fixed .


10-4, noted.

Jeff M


----------



## schuck6566

axipher said:


> But does the Down Arrow to the left of the thread title take you to your Last Unread Post, it seems to do that for most people.
> 
> Down Arrow on left of thread title: Last Unread Post
> Thread Title itself: First Post
> Right Arrow on right of thread title: Last Post


The down arrow to the left took me to my latest post here,even though I'm still a couple pages back reading wise.


----------



## Deedaz

schuck6566 said:


> Are you referring to the red colored arrow on the envelope to the left of the subscription? (I'll include a scrnshot to be sure)


It will be grey, pointing down, at the beginning of the thread title, like the one at the end of the thread title that points right. It will only show up on threads that have new posts, looks like the ones in your screenshot are caught up.


----------



## keikei

Thank you for implementing the '_Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread_' section of the forum. Are you able to integrate it into the sidebar where it can be visible all the time? We appreciate the hard work.


----------



## schuck6566

Deedaz said:


> It will be grey, pointing down, at the beginning of the thread title, like the one at the end of the thread title that points right. It will only show up on threads that have new posts, looks like the ones in your screenshot are caught up.


I figured it out after re-subscribing to this post. Gonna give it a ck in a few hours since this is the most active of my subscribed.Will note last post before leaving.:thumb:EDIT post #1676.


----------



## Overclock_Admin

keikei said:


> Thank you for implementing the '_Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread_' section of the forum. Are you able to integrate it into the sidebar where it can be visible all the time? We appreciate the hard work.


Given how both it and the sidebar are built this is something that can be looked into but not in the immediate future. The sidebar uses modular units that behave a certain way so it may not be compatible with the code that makes that box work

Kyle


----------



## ku4eto

Overclock_Admin said:


> *Update:
> 
> - Hyperlinks in emails work
> - Staff badges restored
> - Edit post timestamps and user data incorrect
> 
> Post nonmentioned bugs here:
> http://www.overclock.net/forum/17790-bugs-technical-issues/
> 
> Punch list of bugs:
> http://www.overclock.net/forum/1779...73-update-punch-list-bugs-errors-request.html
> 
> Jeff M*


ARHGH, you fixed time stamps, but what about the lack of other DateTime formats? There is only Imperial (AM/PM) with MM/DD/YYYY. Huddler had the possiblity to choose between 12h and 24h format, along with MM/DD/YYYY, YYYY/MM/DD, DD/MM/YYYY, and few other i dont remember.

Bug!  Another thing is, Notifications persist, even after you have viewed the thing that is mentioned - for example, notification about, being quoted. I view the post directly from Subscribed threads > Going into the thread and eventually reading it. But the notification persist.



Insan1tyOne said:


> One feature that I am beginning to realize that I miss a lot is being able to hit the "mark all subscribed threads read" button. Unless it still exists and I just can't find it? Either way, I want it back or in a more easily accessible location!



Also this is needed.



gonX said:


> Unfortunately this is not something I can fix with my role as senior mod. If you want the emails to stop ASAP you should unsubscribe them yourselves.
> We are aware of the issue, and this is either something VS devs would have to fix, or OCN management (Chipp, Enterprise). Anyone else who has this issue should post in this thread, so we can compile a list of affected members.


Thanks for the answer anyways.


Another bug If you click, Notifications, although it says "X" notifications, you get sent... to the User Control Panel, and the notification (Quote in my example), is still left as Unread. And it stills shows Notification "x".


----------



## ProRules

I was about to post on my build log.
I gave up.

My whole build log is sadly enough a mess right now, seems like the spoilers script is gone and basically all the reply editing tools are gone.
File attachments are not as good, I wish you'd bring the old system of photo sharing (choosing resolution and actually posting in the main reply rather then an attachment).


----------



## gopackersjt

It might be time to create a Hardforum account. This new layout is just confusing. I used to use the homepage as "tech newspaper" if you will, but now that the homepage doesn't feature the news section, it kills that for me. Also, trying to follow posts that I'm part off is WAY over complicated now. I get that the old platform was EOL, but dang this sucks. It's bringing me back to my 2007 high school days browsing MySpace, it just looks and feels dated.


----------



## Overclock_Admin

clerick said:


> Don't like it whatsoever, the old layout had all the sections/threads on one page. Now I need some dropdown to go to a particular one to even see what threads are new.


Forum Index: http://www.overclock.net/forum/index.php

News Posts: http://www.overclock.net/forum/search.php?do=getnew

Both are in the Nav bar up at the top.

Jeff M


----------



## nrpeyton

I preferred the idea of "rep" points as oppose to this new face-book copycat system of "likes".

The whole idea of reputation points to me gives me more motivation to help others to gain more reputation on the site.

"Likes" are too easily given. Reputation on the other hand is much harder given. And harder to earn. I feel the rep I earned has now been de-valued.

Other than that.. it looks okay. However I did prefer more on the screen (I.E. being able to see more posts simultanously , before).

Also -- it looks too much like other forums now... it looked unique before.


----------



## Revan654

Every few replies I get: This forum requires that you wait 10 seconds between posts. Please try again in 8 seconds. 

My post does get posted, It seem like the system is trying to double post my reply.

Also some of my post get's: been modified by ____ in 2014.


----------



## ryan92084

Lady Fitzgerald said:


> We may have another bug, folks. I can't get the attached thumbnail in this post to open up anything. Clicking on it just refreshes the page.


Similar to the hyperlink issue are you sure this isn't something on your end. Seems you are blocking the popups for both features.



schuck6566 said:


> Are you referring to the red colored arrow on the envelope to the left of the subscription? (I'll include a scrnshot to be sure)


I included a handy dandy picture http://www.overclock.net/forum/3-ov...platform-feedback-thread-55.html#post26601449



Revan654 said:


> Every few replies I get: This forum requires that you wait 10 seconds between posts. Please try again in 8 seconds.
> 
> My post does get posted, It seem like the system is trying to double post my reply.
> 
> Also some of my post get's: been modified by ____ in 2014.


If you are referring to it trying to double post when you use quick reply it is known, as is the "modified by"


----------



## gonX

Lady Fitzgerald said:


> We may have another bug, folks. I can't get the attached thumbnail in this post to open up anything. Clicking on it just refreshes the page.





Lady Fitzgerald said:


> I'm still having problems posting pictures in a post. I was getting tiny thumbnails in place but, now, I can't even upload any pictures. This is getting older than even me!


Please make sure you're not using any extraordinary Javascript blocking addons. I've confirmed those things are working great for me both on a normal account and staff account using a simple ad blocker.



MKUL7R4 said:


> Is my rig gone or am I just mentally challenged?


Sig rigs are coming back, but since a bit of custom code is needed it might take some time.



schuck6566 said:


> The down arrow to the left took me to my latest post here,even though I'm still a couple pages back reading wise.


I've also noticed the arrow to the left of the title isn't being completely consistent for me. It seems that it tries to scroll to the post before the site has finished rendering and loading assets.



ku4eto said:


> Another bug If you click, Notifications, although it says "X" notifications, you get sent... to the User Control Panel, and the notification (Quote in my example), is still left as Unread. And it stills shows Notification "x".


If you click the notifications button on your avatar in the top right you should be able to see the specific notifications in question in the bottom of the menu.



nrpeyton said:


> I preferred the idea of "rep" points as oppose to this new face-book copycat system of "likes".
> 
> The whole idea of reputation points to me gives me more motivation to help others to gain more reputation on the site.
> 
> "Likes" are too easily given. Reputation on the other hand is much harder given. And harder to earn. I feel the rep I earned has now been de-valued.
> 
> Other than that.. it looks okay. However I did prefer more on the screen (I.E. being able to see more posts simultanously , before).
> 
> Also -- it looks too much like other forums now... it looked unique before.


This is just a display issue. They're still reps, just currently misnamed. The number should reflect your actual reputation for now.



Revan654 said:


> Every few replies I get: This forum requires that you wait 10 seconds between posts. Please try again in 8 seconds.
> 
> My post does get posted, It seem like the system is trying to double post my reply.
> 
> Also some of my post get's: been modified by ____ in 2014.


Both of these issues have already been reported and are on the punch list.

---

For clarity, here's the latest punch list:



Overclock_Admin said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Here is a punch list of issues reported, in progress, or resolved to keep you all in the loop. Thank you all for helping to report issues.
> 
> I will be updating this daily as new fixes come in. Note this is a work in progress. (Updated 1/25/2018 - 1:26pm CST)
> 
> *Resolved:*
> - Quick Reply Box formatting
> - Dark Skin request - Proof in progress
> - Subforum Icons updated
> - Taboola - Updated from non-family friendly content
> - Increase PM limits of to 56000
> - Sidebar Toggle
> - Rig Builder Header alignment
> - @ Mention now works
> - Missing Images - IN Progress - Partial fix
> - http://www.overclock.net/photopost/ resolved
> - Missing Avatars restored
> - Likes off until Rep is back
> - User viewing thread set up
> - Search Fixed
> - PM delivery error fixed
> - Live Feed restored
> - Hyperlinks in emails work
> - Staff badges restored
> 
> *Reported/In Progress:*
> - Forum Permissions need to be reviewed - For Sale, Off Topic, Private - Reported
> - Restore Rep
> - HomePage formatting needed
> Recent News and Recent Threads Section added back on Homepage
> - Mobile Skin on desktop will not revert to Full Skin - remove default
> - PM’s are individual not thread view
> - Non HTTPS login
> - Signature Rigs are broken
> - Trade Rating Missing
> - Edit post timestamps are off
> - Draft functionality restored?
> - Users banned when logged in
> - Reports of users having to reset passwords early few hours to remain on the site
> - Double Posting
> - Password resets to log back in
> - Keyboard short cuts example CTRL+B, CTRL+enter Alt+s
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> Jeff M


----------



## ryan92084

Hrm what has happened to getting email notifications when you are quoted? They were working until around noon EST yesterday. I'm assuming they were disabled because they were on for some who didn't want them and there wasn't a way to turn them off? Now they are off and there isn't a way to turn them back on it seems.


----------



## axipher

gonX said:


> I've also noticed the arrow to the left of the title isn't being completely consistent for me. It seems that it tries to scroll to the post before the site has finished rendering and loading assets.


Same thing happened on the previous version of VB OCN.

In Waterfox, in a thread with lots of pictures:
- Page loads HTML
- Scrolls to the post it is supposed to
- As images load, the position on page jumps around
- Once all assets are loaded, it re-jumps to the right spot again (just off by the height of the top nav bar so have to scroll up a couple lines)


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Revan654 said:


> Every few replies I get: This forum requires that you wait 10 seconds between posts. Please try again in 8 seconds.
> 
> My post does get posted, It seem like the system is trying to double post my reply.
> 
> Also some of my post get's: been modified by ____ in 2014.


Apparently we got a port of AVS forum's design circa 2014 from my understanding. And like a properly sloppy console port, some things weren't moved properly. So apparently the edits for sitewide post numbers got transferred over. It's also why infractions are from AVS Notice.


----------



## gonX

ryan92084 said:


> Hrm what has happened to getting email notifications when you are quoted? They were working until around noon EST yesterday. I'm assuming they were disabled because they were on for some who didn't want them and there wasn't a way to turn them off? Now they are off and there isn't a way to turn them back on it seems.


Does this UserCP option help?
http://www.overclock.net/forum/usertag.php?do=profile&action=options


----------



## ryan92084

gonX said:


> Does this UserCP option help?
> http://www.overclock.net/forum/usertag.php?do=profile&action=options


Aha, that's where it was put. I'll let you know if it doesn't work for some reason


----------



## CJRhoades

My bookmark for OCN has always been set to http://www.overclock.net/forum/149-industry-news/. This took me to a page that combined threads from all the news subforums but now just gives links to each subforum without showing any actual threads. Will that be changed back?


----------



## umeng2002

Don't know if you can change this, but the first line after a quote box needs to be further away from the bottom of the box.


----------



## Overclock_Admin

*UPDATE:

Proof of Dark Theme posted here:
http://www.overclock.net/forum/1779...es/1649505-dark-theme-proof.html#post26605097

Jeff M*


----------



## Overclock_Admin

*UPDATE:

Proof of Dark Theme posted here:
http://www.overclock.net/forum/1779...es/1649505-dark-theme-proof.html#post26605097

Jeff M*


----------



## gonX

CJRhoades said:


> My bookmark for OCN has always been set to http://www.overclock.net/forum/149-industry-news/. This took me to a page that combined threads from all the news subforums but now just gives links to each subforum without showing any actual threads. Will that be changed back?


Yes, consolidated news is on the roadmap.


----------



## ku4eto

gonX said:


> If you click the notifications button on your avatar in the top right you should be able to see the specific notifications in question in the bottom of the menu.


Nope, nothing like that. Check SS.

Uploading seems rather slow.


----------



## iARDAs

Having lots of problems with the new system.

When I start a thread I can not see the bar where BOLD ITALIC HYPERLINK QUOTATIN mark etc are shown.

Also when I go a thread in my subscriptions and when I click the arrow next to the last responder's name, instead of going to the last unread message, I directly go to the beginning of the thread.


----------



## gonX

ku4eto said:


> Nope, nothing like that. Check SS.
> 
> Uploading seems rather slow.


This is what I'm referring to:











iARDAs said:


> Having lots of problems with the new system.
> 
> When I start a thread I can not see the bar where BOLD ITALIC HYPERLINK QUOTATIN mark etc are shown.
> 
> Also when I go a thread in my subscriptions and when I click the arrow next to the last responder's name, instead of going to the last unread message, I directly go to the beginning of the thread.


Make sure you're using at least the "Standard" editor, and not the basic as can be chosen in the UserCP here under "Miscellaneous Options":
http://www.overclock.net/forum/profile.php?do=editoptions

As for the "newest post" option, maybe your position in the thread was forgotten during the migration. It works great for me, both in Firefox and Edge.
You can confirm this by looking at the upper left of a post, left of the date posted. If the icon is yellow, it means it's an unread post. If it's blue, it means it's read.

The only issue I've found is that it doesn't always center on the correct post.


----------



## Lexi is Dumb

Can we please have the "latest news" section back on the homepage? Also why don't the news sub forums allow you to sort by latest thread? last post doesn't tell me which articles are new.


----------



## ku4eto

gonX said:


> This is what I'm referring to:


Well, did you actually look at the 2 screenshots i provided?

When the User Avatar is clicked, and hte dropdown shows, you get Your Notifications button above Subscriptions. Clicking it, redirects to User Control Panel, and it shows ONLY subscriptions. Meanwhile, in the Your Notifications Tree level, you still get the New Post Quotes showing "X" amount of quotes. So, you have to manually check that, it doesn't get automatically cleared, if you see the quote by following the thread from Subscriptions.


----------



## gonX

ku4eto said:


> Well, did you actually look at the 2 screenshots i provided?
> 
> When the User Avatar is clicked, and hte dropdown shows, you get Your Notifications button above Subscriptions. Clicking it, redirects to User Control Panel, and it shows ONLY subscriptions. Meanwhile, in the Your Notifications Tree level, you still get the New Post Quotes showing "X" amount of quotes. So, you have to manually check that, it doesn't get automatically cleared, if you see the quote by following the thread from Subscriptions.


Sorry, I'm stupid. I actually checked the pictures but didn't see the bar being expanded. I agree the "your notifications" button should take you to a page where you can see all your notifications.


----------



## ryan92084

ku4eto said:


> Well, did you actually look at the 2 screenshots i provided?
> 
> When the User Avatar is clicked, and hte dropdown shows, you get Your Notifications button above Subscriptions. Clicking it, redirects to User Control Panel, and it shows ONLY subscriptions. Meanwhile, in the Your Notifications Tree level, you still get the New Post Quotes showing "X" amount of quotes. So, you have to manually check that, it doesn't get automatically cleared, if you see the quote by following the thread from Subscriptions.


Yes you have to manually go through them (the section I highlighted), yes clicking "your notifications" is useless for seeing/clearing the notifications , and yes it is unintuitive.

You can turn off quote and mention alerts under usercp>user tagging>settings


----------



## Diffident

I haven't read the whole thread so I don't know if this has been mentioned before. When clicking the icon to go to the last post in a thread or to go to the first unread post in a thread, the bar at the top of the page covers the first line in the post, the posters name and the time of the post.


----------



## MicroCat

Just my whiny 2 cents. 

The new site looks awful. Readability has dropped from average to poor. The right side attention-grabbing sidebar is totally annoying - in combo with the no white space, hard-left formatted thread content area. 

The VerticalScope platform appears to use a terrifying number of scripts from sources I don't trust. Do you, OCN? 

Also it's a shame the rep system has been replaced by 'likes'. Ugh. 

There are some really good, informative forums here. Which I will be visiting less and less, because poor readability just makes me want to go away and stick my eyeballs in burning coals for relief. While VerticalScope "supports some of the largest names on the web", they don't appear to have a humane UX designer on staff. 

Enjoy your new look, OCN. I don't.

LOL! My first reply in this new 'kitchen sink' editor from 2005 - and it tells me I've posted too often - have to wait ten seconds. Happy to wait ten years. See ya.


----------



## gonX

Diffident said:


> I haven't read the whole thread so I don't know if this has been mentioned before. When clicking the icon to go to the last post in a thread or to go to the first unread post in a thread, the bar at the top of the page covers the first line in the post, the posters name and the time of the post.


Thanks for your report. Unfortunately, this has already been reported:
www.overclock.net/forum/17791-submi...vigating-directly-post-cuts-off-top-post.html



MicroCat said:


> The right side attention-grabbing sidebar is totally annoying - in combo with the no white space, hard-left formatted thread content area.


The sidebar can be disabled in the UserCP under "Your Details": http://www.overclock.net/forum/usercp.php



MicroCat said:


> The VerticalScope platform appears to use a terrifying number of scripts from sources I don't trust. Do you, OCN?


I personally trust them. I don't use fancy blocking tools while browsing the site. But I don't think anyone would blame you if you don't trust them.



MicroCat said:


> Also it's a shame the rep system has been replaced by 'likes'. Ugh.


This is a mistake and we're working on getting that reverted. There are some other things that need to move into place before we re-enable the rep system.
For now, the only thing differentiating the rep and like system is the name.


----------



## tpi2007

Why don't you make the page below the homepage? OCN has always had that listing in the homepage, once you scrolled past the hallmark dual list at the top, so why not start with this?:

http://www.overclock.net/forum/index.php

It would go some way to make the first experience for a newcomer a bit more pleasant (and save everybody else from having to temporarily change bookmarks). Besides, if you're going to restore OCN's homepage to what it was, you're going to have to include this anyway.


Speaking of which, at the bottom of the page you can read this:



> What's Going On?
> 
> Currently Active Users: 15215 (658 members and 14557 guests)



I'm having a very hard time believing that 14k+ guests are browsing this site. OCN has never had that kind of guest numbers, so what is happening? Bots? Bugs?


----------



## gonX

tpi2007 said:


> Speaking of which, at the bottom of the page you can read this:
> [snipped image of a high guest count]
> 
> I'm having a very hard time believing that 14k+ guests are browsing this site. OCN has never had that kind of guest numbers, so what is happening? Bots? Bugs?


There are some technical reasons behind this, but yes the guest number is unintentionally inflated at the moment and we're aware of it.


----------



## Overclock_Admin

tpi2007 said:


> I'm having a very hard time believing that 14k+ guests are browsing this site. OCN has never had that kind of guest numbers, so what is happening? Bots? Bugs?


Bots will certainly always play a part of that equation. It may also depend on how often that number is re counted by the forum software, I would need to look that up. 
-Philip


----------



## tpi2007

gonX said:


> There are some technical reasons behind this, but yes the guest number is unintentionally inflated at the moment and we're aware of it.



[snipped image of a high guest count]

:headscrat

What image? That was a text quote. What are you seeing on your end?


----------



## gonX

tpi2007 said:


> [snipped image of a high guest count]
> 
> :headscrat
> 
> What image? That was a text quote. What are you seeing on your end?


Yeah, can't realistically explain myself out of that one. It was a quote, obviously.


----------



## andrews2547

One thing that I don't understand is the post titles. I don't think OCN had that when it was on vB before Huddler, is this a feature that is going to be removed or is it here to stay?


----------



## tpi2007

gonX said:


> Yeah, can't realistically explain myself out of that one. It was a quote, obviously.



Hmm, ok. Stay safe, don't let anyone from 2014 back to the future mess with your coffee. :thumb:


----------



## Overclock_Admin

*You mean like this? Post Title?*



andrews2547 said:


> One thing that I don't understand is the post titles. I don't think OCN had that when it was on vB before Huddler, is this a feature that is going to be removed or is it here to stay?


I have only ever seen this on vB sites. I think its a quirk of the vB platform. I suspect it could be turned off with a little minor template hack but it would be lower on the to do list this week. 
-Philip


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

*Done it*

The new format is growing on me . Now that I have removed the sidebar and found my photo gallery 

I had to look thru the CP yet again and have found options I didn't see before .


----------



## andrews2547

Overclock_Admin said:


> I have only ever seen this on vB sites. I think its a quirk of the vB platform. I suspect it could be turned off with a little minor template hack but it would be lower on the to do list this week.
> -Philip


Yeah, I do mean that.

But thanks.


----------



## s1rrah

Pardon if the answer is obvious but I hardly ever leave my computer room and so I'm a tad sheltered ... but ... what on earth is a "Migration Sherpa" ??? LOL ... it just today appeared above my avatar (look to the left) ... cool, though ... love to be involved with anything OCN ... 

EDIT: oh snap .. now it's gone .. 

And as far as the new softz? Hmmmm .. I'm still on the fence but, technically, once the obvious bugs get worked out? I like the lack of ads and as long as it has a "new posts" option? Then I'm good as that's my favorite thing (New Posts); as a "daily driver" website? OCN has always been one of the main vehicles by which I keep up with all things tech/gaming/overclocking ... 

BTW: is there a trick to inserting inline images in any given post? For the life of me, I can't find the insert image option ... or any other "formatting" options when posting ... but newborn and all, I get it ...

So patience folk.

;-)

joel


----------



## Overclock_Admin

s1rrah said:


> Pardon if the answer is obvious but I hardly ever leave my computer room and so I'm a tad sheltered ... but ... what on earth is a "Migration Sherpa" ??? LOL ... it just today appeared above my avatar (look to the left) ... cool, though ... love to be involved with anything OCN ...
> 
> EDIT: oh snap .. now it's gone ..
> 
> And as far as the new softz? Hmmmm .. I'm still on the fence but, technically, once the obvious bugs get worked out? I like the lack of ads and as long as it has a "new posts" option? Then I'm good as that's my favorite thing (New Posts); as a "daily driver" website? OCN has always been one of the main vehicles by which I keep up with all things tech/gaming/overclocking ...
> 
> BTW: is there a trick to inserting inline images in any given post? For the life of me, I can't find the insert image option ... or any other "formatting" options when posting ... but newborn and all, I get it ...
> 
> So patience folk.
> 
> ;-)
> 
> joel


Testing to see if there is a good way to do this with as few steps as possible right now. 
-Philip

Testing









http://www.overclock.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=58953&stc=1&d=1517011185


----------



## ryan92084

Easiest way I've found to insert inline so far

Drag image into attachment area
Drag attached image in line which generates a link
Cut the link minus the "&thumb=1e" at the end
Use that url to add the image inline with the standard image tags


----------



## Overclock_Admin

ryan92084 said:


> Easiest way I've found to insert inline so far
> 
> Drag image into attachment area
> Drag attached image in line which generates a link
> Cut the link minus the "&thumb=1e" at the end
> Use that url to add the image inline with the standard image tags


This sums up what I was about to post. 
-Philip


----------



## Freakydude

yep pretty much hate this site now, took me many times to log back in. its super slow and well basicly it makes me want to puke. sometimes change is not a good thing and well the only change this site needs now is to go back to what it was.
your score is a minus 1
i'll try again in a week or so but if its the same Schwarzenegger says i won't be back
Oh and by the way the liked thing lol I didn't think I was on FB and had to check. that liked stuff annoys the jeepers ( Jeepers cuz I can't swear here ) out of me

close enough to a week for me. no change so still pretty much dislike the new format and I am busy doing other stuff anyway. later gator


----------



## s1rrah

Overclock_Admin said:


> Testing to see if there is a good way to do this with as few steps as possible right now.
> -Philip
> 
> Testing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=58953&stc=1&d=1517011185


Thanks mate; let me know if there's anything I can do to help ...

joel


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

I was going to post this in the dark theme thread but it may fit better here: can we have a toggle, either inline or in profile options, to disable the top nav bar following you when scrolling? Even shrinking it wouldn't quite do it for me, I'd rather have it stay up top like it did pre-Huddler.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

ryan92084 said:


> Easiest way I've found to insert inline so far
> 
> Drag image into attachment area
> Drag attached image in line which generates a link
> Cut the link minus the "&thumb=1e" at the end
> Use that url to add the image inline with the standard image tags


Wow that's so much easier than Huddler. On huddler it was such an arduous process. You had to



Click the image button
Manually select your image or drag and drop
Click next
Select your image size
Click finish
Whew! So much work. Thank God for the new system.


----------



## Overclock_Admin

Chunky_Chimp said:


> I was going to post this in the dark theme thread but it may fit better here: can we have a toggle, either inline or in profile options, to disable the top nav bar following you when scrolling? Even shrinking it wouldn't quite do it for me, I'd rather have it stay up top like it did pre-Huddler.


I will inquire about this. 
-Philip


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

ryan92084 said:


> Similar to the hyperlink issue are you sure this isn't something on your end. Seems you are blocking the popups for both features...



No, I'm not blocking anything. It was just for that one post since others were working.



gonX said:


> Please make sure you're not using any extraordinary Javascript blocking addons. I've confirmed those things are working great for me both on a normal account and staff account using a simple ad blocker...


No, it's not on my end (I'm getting sick and tired of hearing that response!). I was able to get thumbnail sized pictures inserted into text, then the forum software quit uploading pictures. I did not change any settings. I had no problems with the old forum so the problem is with the current abomination and needs to be fixed so quit playing the blame game and just fix it!


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Jpmboy said:


> there is a dark theme that you can use. via Stylish - scroll back to find the link. Also if you are using firefox, just load add the dark mode extension. easy. :thumb:


I've commented in that one, and have been using the temporary one since just a short while after TFL Replica rolled it out. What's frustrating though is seeing a BUNCH of other questions being answered, but mine seemingly ignored by the staff - or worse, a comment about one tiny thing in a long list, while the rest seeming go unanswered. In fact, I've asked a few times regarding it, and have yet to receive any actual staff reply direct to my question (there eventually was a post about how the proof is up, directed at everyone)

Was also frustrating to see comments from our Benching Editors about a competition that's starting up and not angering sponsors, but I don't recall seeing any replies to such - might have missed it in the twelve pages (at my settings) we've had the past 36 hours.

On the plus side, we do finally have that Dark Theme proof... Almost 48 hours later than promised.... And still no word on ETA for rollout for it. Sounds like I'm being somewhat harsh, but if you say "we'll have a proof in 24 hours" on a Tuesday, you don't wait until Friday to finally post it. Underpromising (example: you say proof will be up in 96 hours) and then overdelivering (you have it ready in 60 hours) is much better, assuming it isn't abused (like someone constantly says 7 days, and every time it's ready in 12 hours).

To some, a dark theme seems like a pointless thing, to others who rely on them to even be able to use a site without having to deal with eyestrain (or worse, headaches/migraines), it's an absolute necessity.


----------



## epic1337

WhiteWulfe said:


> On the plus side, we do finally have that Dark Theme proof... Almost 48 hours later than promised.... And still no word on ETA for rollout for it. Sounds like I'm being somewhat harsh, but if you say "we'll have a proof in 24 hours" on a Tuesday, you don't wait until Friday to finally post it. Underpromising (example: you say proof will be up in 96 hours) and then overdelivering (you have it ready in 60 hours) is much better, assuming it isn't abused (like someone constantly says 7 days, and every time it's ready in 12 hours).
> 
> To some, a dark theme seems like a pointless thing, to others who rely on them to even be able to use a site without having to deal with eyestrain (or worse, headaches/migraines), it's an absolute necessity.


isn't it because theres way too many things to fix? i wasn't expecting anything to get done within 24hours either.
but yeah, something like "should be done within a day if there are no delays, or 3days at most." would've certainly sounded better.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

epic1337 said:


> isn't it because theres way too many things to fix? i wasn't expecting anything to get done within 24hours either.
> but yeah, something like "should be done within a day if there are no delays, or 3days at most." would've certainly sounded better.


If you say you're going to do something, especially as someone in a position of authority... Do it. Your actions and statements are representative of the entire brand. Saying 24 hours and then taking almost 3x that length can be construed in a number of negative ways, the most prominent one that comes off the top of my mind is that there is a lack of care for the users and community, doubly so with so many people having commented on just how glaringly bright the new default UI is.

The way it was described before the switchover was more along the lines of "soon, once other more pressing things are taken care of (such as the changeover to the new forums, and quashing bugs that might come about from the transition), but at this time we cannot commit to a specific timeframe", which is much more professional. It isn't a timeframe, but it's at least responding.



EDIT: Got another thing of note... Some people who were retired as staff last year are now showing as being on staff once again... In positions where being an editor definitely requires you being part of the team.... Still no access to the lounge for myself either - who do I report these to?


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

ryan92084 said:


> Easiest way I've found to insert inline so far
> Drag image into attachment area
> Drag attached image in line which generates a link
> Cut the link minus the "&thumb=1e" at the end
> Use that url to add the image inline with the standard image tags


 
This is a test to see if this works:












More text needed for the test.


Nope, didn't work. Dragging the thumbnail merely embedded the thumbnail; there was no link. I'm tired of fooling around with these work arounds without any luck. The programmers just need to fix this!


----------



## The L33t

I'd like to see the subscription email I get in a more presentable, readable way. Right now it is a mess in plain text, some HTML would be appreciated, I liked the way it was much better.


----------



## ezveedub

Ahhh....trying to figure out where everything is....might not be on here much anymore with this new look :-/


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

nvidiaftw12 said:


> Wow that's so much easier than Huddler. On huddler it was such an arduous process. You had to
> 
> 
> 
> Click the image button
> Manually select your image or drag and drop
> Click next
> Select your image size
> Click finish
> Whew! So much work. Thank God for the new system.


Ok, I'm going to try one more time. I changed the editor fro WYSIWYG to Advanced Basic:

http://www.overclock.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=59145

More text for the test.

Now, I'm just getting a link in the test. I give up! Just fix the problem!


----------



## gonX

Lady Fitzgerald said:


> No, it's not on my end (I'm getting sick and tired of hearing that response!). I was able to get thumbnail sized pictures inserted into text, then the forum software quit uploading pictures. I did not change any settings. I had no problems with the old forum so the problem is with the current abomination and needs to be fixed so quit playing the blame game and just fix it!


I'm sorry you feel that way about it, but it's just as frustrating for us when we can't reproduce the issues. It is likely the site had a temporary outage as you were attempting to do these things.

As it seems you are now able to upload images, can you confirm that the issue with clicking attached images refreshes the page still exists?
If yes, please post your OS and Browser, including specific versions where possible.



WhiteWulfe said:


> I've commented in that one, and have been using the temporary one since just a short while after TFL Replica rolled it out. What's frustrating though is seeing a BUNCH of other questions being answered, but mine seemingly ignored by the staff - or worse, a comment about one tiny thing in a long list, while the rest seeming go unanswered. In fact, I've asked a few times regarding it, and have yet to receive any actual staff reply direct to my question (there eventually was a post about how the proof is up, directed at everyone)


Sorry if your question was missed. The thread has pretty high activity and I usually spend 20-30 minutes writing out these responses, during which new posts may very easily appear and get missed. Can you please repost your question?



WhiteWulfe said:


> Was also frustrating to see comments from our Benching Editors about a competition that's starting up and not angering sponsors, but I don't recall seeing any replies to such - might have missed it in the twelve pages (at my settings) we've had the past 36 hours.


Staff related issues are handled internally (usually via PM) rather than in this thread. So any staffer who has complained about staff roles have been dealt with in the appropriate manner.



WhiteWulfe said:


> To some, a dark theme seems like a pointless thing, to others who rely on them to even be able to use a site without having to deal with eyestrain (or worse, headaches/migraines), it's an absolute necessity.


I agree that the dark theme should have been showcased earlier (or at least had more realistic estimates), but compared to the other very pressing issues this site has and had, I can't blame them for not meeting the estimate.
Especially when the community (TFL Replica) has already made a 3rd party reskin of the site, as you mentioned yourself. Regardless, I don't want to downplay the severity of missing schedules.



WhiteWulfe said:


> EDIT: Got another thing of note... Some people who were retired as staff last year are now showing as being on staff once again... In positions where being an editor definitely requires you being part of the team.... Still no access to the lounge for myself either - who do I report these to?


We have an internal list for staff-only (including retired staff) issues. I'll add you missing from the Lounge, as well as ex-staffers having wrong badges (and potentially permissions) to that list.



Lady Fitzgerald said:


> Ok, I'm going to try one more time. I changed the editor fro WYSIWYG to Advanced Basic:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=59145
> 
> More text for the test.
> 
> Now, I'm just getting a link in the test. I give up! Just fix the problem!


The post you quoted has directions for *Huddler*, not vB. Here's what I'm doing to inline images
1) Attach file to post
2) Under "Additional Options", right click the newly uploaded image and click "Copy Link Location" (or similar, depends on browser)
3) Add it using [IMG] tags, e.g. [img]http://www.overclock.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=59161&stc=1&d=1517019078[/IMG]

Examples:

















Below this should be the files attached as well. This is not something we can avoid right now.


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

gonX said:


> I'm sorry you feel that way about it, but it's just as frustrating for us when we can't reproduce the issues. It is likely the site had a temporary outage as you were attempting to do these things...QUOTE]
> 
> Again with the blame game. No, it's not a temporary outage unless it happened every time I tried this over the past two days (and if you believe that, I have some oceanfront property in AZ to sell you; I can give you such a deal ).
> 
> The problem still exists. I'm using Win 7 and IE11. I've tried with both the advanced basic Editor and the WYSIWYG editor. I had no problems posting large sized pictures in Huddler and the only thing that has changed is your forum host and this screwed up software.


----------



## umeng2002

Please stop with the email notifications.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

starting to look better on my end... thanks for the work... still will take some getting used to... kinda reminds me of the high def forum site I am a member of now.


----------



## gonX

Lady Fitzgerald said:


> Again with the blame game. No, it's not a temporary outage unless it happened every time I tried this over the past two days (and if you believe that, I have some oceanfront property in AZ to sell you; I can give you such a deal ).
> 
> The problem still exists. I'm using Win 7 and IE11. I've tried with both the advanced basic Editor and the WYSIWYG editor. I had no problems posting large sized pictures in Huddler and the only thing that has changed is your forum host and this screwed up software.


Did you see the edit at the bottom of my post?



umeng2002 said:


> Please stop with the email notifications.


If this relates to thread subscriptions, and it is very important that email notifications stop right now you have to disable them manually using the Subscriptions panel in your UserCP: http://www.overclock.net/forum/subscription.php?do=viewsubscription
We are aware of some users inadvertently getting these mails.


----------



## hhuey5

i liked the old platform it works

its obvious the change is inefficient n detrimental ; its been absorbed by the borg or porg


----------



## Jpmboy

oh geeze.. I really have to tip my hat to the mods dealing with this thread. Hang in there guys...


----------



## schuck6566

Originally Posted by *Deedaz*  
_It will be grey, pointing down, at the beginning of the thread title, like the one at the end of the thread title that points right. It will only show up on threads that have new posts, looks like the ones in your screenshot are caught up._
I figured it out after re-subscribing to this post. Gonna give it a ck in a few hours since this is the most active of my subscribed.Will note last post before leaving.:thumb:EDIT post #1676.
YUP! the down arrow brought me back here! page 168 of 174 so it worked!


----------



## Jpmboy

Question. If uBlock is reporting blocked requests as "18 or 14%" does this really mean there are 120 ads (or whatever they are) and 18 were blocked? Nah - right?


----------



## Mooncheese

I'm getting email notifications (every time anyone posts) for every thread that I'm subscribed to and they are all unchecked under my subscriptions. The next step is unsubscribing from all threads. This wasn't an issue before the revamp. 

"If it aint broke don't fix it"


----------



## Jpmboy

Mooncheese said:


> I'm getting email notifications (every time anyone posts) for every thread that I'm subscribed to and they are all unchecked under my subscriptions. The next step is unsubscribing from all threads. This wasn't an issue before the revamp.
> 
> "If it aint broke don't fix it"


Tag alerts:


----------



## Jpmboy

anyone consider putting a "Site Under (re)Construction" or something on the home page? It kinda looks like a mis-direct as is.


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

gonX said:


> Did you see the edit at the bottom of my post?...


No, I did not. Here goes (btw, I had already switched back to WYSIWYG). And right away I was stymied. Where the heck is Additional Options? I tried right clicking the image but the option to Copy shortcut is grayed out. Trying something else, I dragged the image from the Attachment area and that gave me a link. I deleted the "&thumb=1e" at the end of the link, as suggested by ryan92084 (his directions were the ones I had copied and was using, not the ones for Huddler), then added the img and /img as your example showed and that has apparently worked. 










I once had an otherwise useless boss who I overheard giving someone the most valuable advice I ever heard for writing reports: "Assume the person who is going to read the report is a complete idiot." While he worded it rather harshly, the valuable point was to never assume the reader already knows any details of what you're writing about. That advice served me well when I had to write reports and when writing out procedures for people I later had working under me. Writing detailed directions was tedious but I never had anyone reading them not be able to follow them.

One of the biggest problems I have had when trying to get help for something on geek forums is the person giving the advice will leave out some details, assuming they were common knowledge (and, at times they are) but if one or more of those details that is missing is one I don't know, then I'm dead in the water. Getting full, simple, step by step instructions (which I need because of my learning disabilities, mostly my ADHD that limits how much data I can process at one time without overwhelming my brain, one reason I hated meetings) is often like pulling teeth with cheap tweezers.

Even though it appears I will be able to insert full sized pictures in text now (my results have been inconsistent), the problem still needs to be fixed instead of relying on a workaround and I have yet seen it on any of your checklists of problems to be fixed.


----------



## schuck6566

tpi2007 said:


> [snipped image of a high guest count]
> 
> :headscrat
> 
> What image? That was a text quote. What are you seeing on your end?


Here ya go,I'll include a current image they can snip. LOL


----------



## schuck6566

I wanna say that other than a simple consistent way of having a pic in a post,and the other items still to do on the punch list,My thanks to all the peeps dealing with us annoying people with high expectations. You are appreciated.:thumb:


----------



## gonX

Jpmboy said:


> Question. If uBlock is reporting blocked requests as "18 or 14%" does this really mean there are 120 ads (or whatever they are) and 18 were blocked? Nah - right?


It means 14% of the total requests done to render the page were blocked ads.



Lady Fitzgerald said:


> Even though it appears I will be able to insert full sized pictures in text now (my results have been inconsistent), the problem still needs to be fixed instead of relying on a workaround and I have yet seen it on any of your checklists of problems to be fixed.


I agree the workflow needs to be better, but for now we have a working solution with a step-by-step guide on how to do it.


----------



## Fossil

Dynomutt said:


> I miss the most popular news threads on the front page, can we have that back please?


This so hard. Don't like the new design at all. It's too much empty space. Can I turn off wide mode?


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

randomizer said:


> *Disable the sidebar in the Edit Your Details section of the user CP*. This was suggested by gonX but I haven't tried it myself. If that doesn't help, use an ad blocker to block www.overclock.net/forum/clientscript/vs_scripts/sticky.js. This will cause the sidebar (if you've still got it enabled) to remain at the top of the page, but will improve the scroll performance significantly.
> 
> 
> 
> I used the Stylish addon for Firefox to force the site into a 1200px wide layout instead of one that fills the entire page. It's much easier to now.


Thanks but I wasn't complaining because the usage is causing issues (my 4930K at 4.5 GHz is still more than capable of providing seamless performance at 15% usage), I was just confirming that the new site definitely taxes the CPU way more than it should and that IS something that could cause performance problems for people with older, less powerful processors.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Duality92 said:


> It's clear to me that many of you have not read http://www.overclock.net/forum/3-ov...ormation/1648609-overclock-net-migration.html
> 
> Read this too http://www.overclock.net/forum/3-ov...73-update-punch-list-bugs-errors-request.html
> 
> Now, complaining for the sake of complaining isn't getting us anywhere. Instead of saying "this sucks" or "bring back the old", list features we had before that you'd like implemented again. Cross reference with the punch list linked above to see if we have it there. It's getting hard to track "real" feedback when the majority of posts are not giving actual feedback.
> 
> I want to make it clear again, vBulletin is here to stay and permanent, not you, not I, nor admins can change this, so stop saying "go back to the old UI" and list what you liked about it to help us get back the forum in its best form yet.
> 
> As staff, we understand we will not please everyone, this is impossible with a half million user base, but, I'm sure, we can have a very efficient, a very pretty and useful interface with features pleasing the vast majority.
> 
> OCN, members, don't despair, we're working endlessly to bring back to what all of you expect from us, as possible.


Not to be a douche but I really suspect that that half million user base is about to take a massive nose dive due to this changeover. That said, I very much do appreciate that you guys are working on fixing the many, many problems with vBulletin in its current form, but Huddler was just far superior to any vBulletin forum I've ever used and it breaks my heart to see OCN (until now the GOLD STANDARD for me as far as forums are concerned) go this way. My current MAJOR issues with the site in its current form are as follows:

1 - Sig rigs - I understand that this is being worked already
2 - Subscriptions on the user page - I don't want to see ALL subbed threads since the vast majority of threads I've ever posted in I no longer care about. I just want it like it was, where the subs are put in the order that I last posted in them, and then am automatically taken to the first unread post. - Haven't seen any word on this coming back (or any of the other nice options we used to have on our own personal user home page)
3 - I used to be able to click on my avatar and be taken to the user home page - Unaware if this feature is coming back
4 - Quick Reply - Its finally back at least, but I'm not getting the format editor above the box to enable BOLD/ITALICS/IMG/SPOILER/ETC - Not sure if this is being worked on
5 - When quoting a post I should be taken to the Quick Reply box at the bottom of the page, not a new page - Not sure if this is being worked on
6 - Most recent threads AND News threads on Home page - I understand this is in the works
7 - Home page carousel - Haven't heard if this is coming back
8 - Notifications - I honestly have no idea what these mean? I click Notifications (which say I have 6 of) and it just takes me to the subs page and I still have a big "6" next to my top right avatar. - No idea if this is just broken or if I'm doing something wrong?

Thanks for looking into all these issues. I understand that we are stuck with what we got as far as vBulletin is concerned but just let me reiterate how far and away superior Huddler was to this, at least in my opinion.


----------



## 5291Crash

Mooncheese said:


> I'm getting email notifications (every time anyone posts) for every thread that I'm subscribed to and they are all unchecked under my subscriptions. The next step is unsubscribing from all threads. This wasn't an issue before the revamp.
> 
> "If it aint broke don't fix it"


Mine was showing the same and claimed none but that wasn't the case. I had to select them and chose "no email notification" on the bottom of the page. When the page update it looked exactly the same, BUT the emails did stop. 

Now if the 6 notifications it says i have that i don't really have would go away lol opened the shown threads on the first page, the last page, the last post with no change. 
I will be glad to have the front page back to normal if they get there. 

This stupid side bar on the right gone. is it what they are calling the *"- Carousel Section"* in the punch list? or even let it stay and give us users that don't like it an option to disable it. 

Its sad to see such large numbers in my blockers on OCN. but i highly doubt that will change.


----------



## Omega X

gonX said:


> It means 14% of the total requests done to render the page were blocked ads.



Its probably less than that. Ublock also handles trackers and other shady scripts.


----------



## bavarianblessed

Jpmboy said:


> there is a dark theme that you can use. via Stylish - scroll back to find the link. Also if you are using firefox, just load add the dark mode extension. easy. :thumb:



TFL Replica is our hero at the moment. His "rough" theme is damn near perfect IMO


----------



## STEvil

Omega X said:


> Its probably less than that. Ublock also handles trackers and other shady scripts.


Its a high number for sure, taboola and the other two ad-boxes are allowing in shady scripts. I was going to submit another screenshot but I figured whats the point...


----------



## ChrisB17

This is annoying. Using mobile I keep getting ads like this.


----------



## epic1337

ChrisB17 said:


> This is annoying. Using mobile I keep getting ads like this.


looks like a scam. :thumb:


----------



## Boomer1990

ChrisB17 said:


> This is annoying. Using mobile I keep getting ads like this.


Dear Admin, and the higher-ups, I thought you guys said you were going to take care of people getting those ad's and it has been 3 days now and multiple people reporting that they are getting those which are 100% unacceptable. Do you guys have a timetable on when this will be fixed?

Edit: It appears that quoting the user does not show the image he used. Can we get a fix for that as well.


----------



## tistou77

I have a bug with notifications (not indicated in 1st page), the "counter" tells me 3, but when I click on "Yours Notifications", 
no subscribed threads but I should be redirected to "New Post Quotes" where are the 3 new quotes.

Thanks


----------



## ku4eto

tistou77 said:


> I have a bug with notifications (not indicated in 1st page), the "counter" tells me 3, but when I click on "Yours Notifications",
> no subscribed threads but I should be redirected to "New Post Quotes" where are the 3 new quotes.
> 
> Thanks


Yea, i already reported this.


----------



## Jpmboy

Majin SSJ Eric said:


> Not to be a douche but I really suspect that that half million user base is about to take a massive nose dive due to this changeover. That said, I very much do appreciate that you guys are working on fixing the many, many problems with vBulletin in its current form, but Huddler was just far superior to any vBulletin forum I've ever used and it breaks my heart to see OCN (until now the GOLD STANDARD for me as far as forums are concerned) go this way. My current MAJOR issues with the site in its current form are as follows:
> 
> 1 - Sig rigs - I understand that this is being worked already
> 2 - Subscriptions on the user page - I don't want to see ALL subbed threads since the vast majority of threads I've ever posted in I no longer care about. I just want it like it was, where the subs are put in the order that I last posted in them, and then am automatically taken to the first unread post. - Haven't seen any word on this coming back (or any of the other nice options we used to have on our own personal user home page)
> 3 - I used to be able to click on my avatar and be taken to the user home page - Unaware if this feature is coming back
> 4 - Quick Reply - Its finally back at least, but I'm not getting the format editor above the box to enable BOLD/ITALICS/IMG/SPOILER/ETC - Not sure if this is being worked on
> 5 - When quoting a post I should be taken to the Quick Reply box at the bottom of the page, not a new page - Not sure if this is being worked on
> 6 - Most recent threads AND News threads on Home page - I understand this is in the works
> 7 - Home page carousel - Haven't heard if this is coming back
> 8 - Notifications - I honestly have no idea what these mean? I click Notifications (which say I have 6 of) and it just takes me to the subs page and I still have a big "6" next to my top right avatar. - No idea if this is just broken or if I'm doing something wrong?
> 
> Thanks for looking into all these issues.* I understand that we are stuck with what we got as far as vBulletin is concerned but just let me reiterate how far and away superior Huddler was to this, at least in my opinion.*


Hey Eric, It's gonna be a campaign to try to get OCN's look and feel unique again, if it ever can. Right now it's just another forum (JAF). 



bavarianblessed said:


> TFL Replica is our hero at the moment. His "rough" theme is damn near perfect IMO


yeah, it works fine, FireFox dark mode does too. :thumb:


----------



## codejunki

Let me first say that I have been lurking through these changes with Overclock.net through the past week. 

As a member for almost ten years it really disturbs me what I have seen change in the simple yet elegant layout that preceded this. It is very obvious the intentions of the new owners of this now sub-par forum. I would have never wasted so much time on this website if this was the layout the I originally saw. I don't really care about small details like quick reply, rep, IM, or really anything. It is disgusting to see what happened after the "new ownership". I will be taking this site off of my daily feed and will not contribute to this community until said "new ownership" appreciates what a community that they have.


Its also sad to see some of the moderators try to claim

"Oh this is Vbulletin, get used to it"
"I like it why don't you"?

Why the in heck was this junk website launched.

Sorry OCN, goodbye.


----------



## ThrashZone

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Yeah scrolling this site is a real problem seems more so today :/
> Even typing here is stalling


Cough Cough 
Noticed this thread is not a pinned item is it being killed now 

By the way the FeedBack score is there actually a purpose behind that seems the only old reference was in market place as a seller rating :/


----------



## IT Diva

codejunki said:


> Let me first say that I have been lurking through these changes with Overclock.net through the past week.
> 
> As a member for more than five years it really disturbs me what I have seen change in the simple yet elegant layout that preceded this. It is very obvious the intentions of the new owners of this now sub-par forum. I would have never wasted so much time on this website if this was the layout the I originally saw. I don't really care about small details like quick reply, rep, IM, or really anything. It is disgusting to see what happened after the "new ownership". I will be taking this site off of my daily feed and will not contribute to this community until said "new ownership" appreciates what a community that they have.
> 
> 
> Its also sad to see some of the moderators try to claim
> 
> "Oh this is Vbulletin, get used to it"
> "I like it why don't you"?
> 
> Why the in heck was this junk website launched.
> 
> Sorry OCN, goodbye.


 




Well don't let the door knob hit you in the A . . . well you know the rest . . .




What made OCN, OCN . . . is the membership.


It's US, we are OCN . . . We Always have been


Sure the UI can make it easy or not so easy to participate, but ultimately . . it's up to each of us to cowboy up and be patient while they fix what's fixable, and learn to work with or around, the other aspects that aren't.


When OCN first came back online, I was one of the more vocally pissed off members to be found.

As a long time contributor with some 20 build logs and close to if not over a thousand pics, none of which showed up after the migration, I felt devastated.


I was livid and I felt robbed and violated in a way . . . . . and while the feelings were objectively justifiable, ultimately, it's a self destructive mindset.


So rather than dwell on the negative and wallow in self pity, I opted to try moving forward instead. 

Seems the filesize limit was set at 1/10 of what it was before. That's been fixed, so at least we can get decent pics back in threads . . . not quite as easy as before, but not really a big hassle either.

I'm now back to working on the next build and adding to the log.

I would encourage everyone to leave the childish tantrums to agent orange, and remember that You Are OCN . . . . You can make it work




Darlene


----------



## Jpmboy

ThrashZone said:


> Cough Cough
> Noticed this thread is not a pinned item is it being killed now
> 
> By the way the FeedBack score is there actually a purpose behind that seems the only old reference was in market place as a seller rating :/


Was previously called trader rating


IT Diva said:


> Well don't let the door knob hit you in the A . . . well you know the rest . . .
> What made OCN, OCN . . . is the membership.
> It's US, we are OCN . . . We Always have been
> Sure the UI can make it easy or not so easy to participate, but ultimately . . it's up to each of us to cowboy up and be patient while they fix what's fixable, and learn to work with or around, the other aspects that aren't.
> When OCN first came back online, I was one of the more vocally pissed off members to be found.
> As a long time contributor with some 20 build logs and close to if not *over a thousand pics, none of which showed up after the migration,* I felt devastated.
> I was livid and I felt robbed and violated in a way . . . . . and while the feelings were objectively justifiable, ultimately, it's a self destructive mindset.
> So rather than dwell on the negative and wallow in self pity, I opted to try moving forward instead.
> Seems the filesize limit was set at 1/10 of what it was before. That's been fixed, so at least we can get decent pics back in threads . . . not quite as easy as before, but not really a big hassle either.
> I'm now back to working on the next build and adding to the log.
> I would encourage everyone to leave the childish tantrums to agent orange, and remember that You Are OCN . . . . You can make it work
> Darlene


*^^ This! *

(I'm still hopeful our picture libraries are not lost  )


----------



## black96ws6

Why do people always have to change things.

Once you've got it nailed, leave it alone. Seriously, getting tired of it.

Disneyland changes things, usually for the worse.

Web sites change, and some times they get better, make things easier to find, navigate, etc. 

However in this case, things got worse.

I enjoyed seeing the top 10 most recent\active threads in news and forums. I liked seeing what's going on with the latest tech such as GPU or CPU releases and rumors and enjoyed jumping into those threads right away.

Now I have to navigate to multiple hardware\software\rumors\etc sub-forums to get to them.

Perhaps before you make drastic changes in the future, maybe grab a few long-time users (and some new ones to mix it up as well) and setup a parallel Beta site and get their feedback.

Not liking the new site.


----------



## Lemondrips

black96ws6 said:


> Why do people always have to change things.
> 
> Once you've got it nailed, leave it alone. Seriously, getting tired of it.
> 
> Disneyland changes things, usually for the worse.
> 
> Web sites change, and some times they get better, make things easier to find, navigate, etc.
> 
> However in this case, things got worse.
> 
> I enjoyed seeing the top 10 most recent\active threads in news and forums. I liked seeing what's going on with the latest tech such as GPU or CPU releases and rumors and enjoyed jumping into those threads right away.
> 
> Now I have to navigate to multiple hardware\software\rumors\etc sub-forums to get to them.
> 
> Perhaps before you make drastic changes in the future, maybe grab a few long-time users (and some new ones to mix it up as well) and setup a parallel Beta site and get their feedback.
> 
> Not liking the new site.


This is the biggest complaint I have. The old site with the news was great, but now I have to navigate through 5 tabs just to check the news.


----------



## gonX

Fossil said:


> This so hard. Don't like the new design at all. It's too much empty space. Can I turn off wide mode?


I agree a non wide mode needs to be implemented. Pre-Huddler I was also very opposed to wide mode, and it's even worse on 1440p.



5291Crash said:


> Now if the 6 notifications it says i have that i don't really have would go away lol opened the shown threads on the first page, the last page, the last post with no change.


The notifications link is not working. You need to address your notifications directly in bottom of the menu:











5291Crash said:


> This stupid side bar on the right gone. is it what they are calling the *"- Carousel Section"* in the punch list? or even let it stay and give us users that don't like it an option to disable it.


Are you asking how to disable the sidebar? There's an option for it in your UserCP in the bottom of "Your Details".



STEvil said:


> Its a high number for sure, taboola and the other two ad-boxes are allowing in shady scripts. I was going to submit another screenshot but I figured whats the point...


Taboola shouldn't be showing for registered users. Additionally, they shouldn't be allowing in shady scripts.



ChrisB17 said:


> This is annoying. Using mobile I keep getting ads like this.


I've pushed management yet again for a review of mobile ads. These ads are indeed unacceptable.



ThrashZone said:


> Cough Cough
> Noticed this thread is not a pinned item is it being killed now


People are encouraged to use the Submit a Bug Report section to report bugs that haven't been reported yet.
People were reporting many of the same issues in this thread, making it hard to get a good overview of what needs to be fixed.



5291Crash said:


> By the way the FeedBack score is there actually a purpose behind that seems the only old reference was in market place as a seller rating :/


The number is supposed to show your trader rating. If you click the number you'll still be able to see your trader rating, so it's just a display issue for now.


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

The recent news box will be making a return just as the latest discussion has.

We would have done a beta if we could unfortunately we couldn't as that was out of our hands.


----------



## andrews2547

black96ws6 said:


> Why do people always have to change things.
> 
> Once you've got it nailed, leave it alone. Seriously, getting tired of it.
> 
> Disneyland changes things, usually for the worse.
> 
> Web sites change, and some times they get better, make things easier to find, navigate, etc.
> 
> However in this case, things got worse.
> 
> I enjoyed seeing the top 10 most recent\active threads in news and forums. I liked seeing what's going on with the latest tech such as GPU or CPU releases and rumors and enjoyed jumping into those threads right away.
> 
> Now I have to navigate to multiple hardware\software\rumors\etc sub-forums to get to them.
> 
> Perhaps before you make drastic changes in the future, maybe grab a few long-time users (and some new ones to mix it up as well) and setup a parallel Beta site and get their feedback.
> 
> Not liking the new site.


This is why the change happened: http://www.overclock.net/forum/3-ov...ormation/1648609-overclock-net-migration.html


----------



## 5291Crash

gonX said:


> Snip snip
> The notifications link is not working. You need to address your notifications directly in bottom of the menu:
> There's an option for it in your UserCP in the bottom of "Your Details".


Thanks for the redirects



> The number is supposed to show your trader rating. If you click the number you'll still be able to see your trader rating, so it's just a display issue for now.


You quoted this to me, but that's not mine it should be ThrashZone from post # 1771

Cheers


----------



## keikei

Good Morning,

has anyone mentioned the text style of the site in general? Can the admins match what we had originally? As of right now its doable, but not pleasant to look at. Also regarding the attachment msg box. Is there a way to resize it? Currently, it takes up a lot of space. Keep up the hard work. OCN will be back, this is just a little bump on the road. I wholeheartedly agree with IT Diva. *OCN is the community*.


----------



## ThrashZone

Hi,
I switched my settings for how many posts to show to 10 from 20 and see how it goes :/
20 worked flawlessly before though.


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

100 ppp is working fine for me on desktop and mobile, hopefully 20 should work fine for you.


----------



## ThrashZone

Hi,
Actually 20 does not work all that good :-(
Might have some thing to do with the side bar on or off 
Or all UBlock is handling no telling 
Just trying 10 per thread 

Really odd to seeing all images are now thumbnails for the most part unless some goes out of the way with 


Code:


[img][/img]

If we had rig builder back up under our posts you'd see I'm not on a cell phone


----------



## Unknownm

I hate to say this but only way I can enjoy ocn is tapatalk on mobile or bluestacks with tapatalk installed.

Ocn isn't the same anymore  rip being up to date on stuff. Gonna have to find other ways of finding sources 

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sheyster

I was here long enough for the vBulletin > Huddler transition and now back to some new form of vBulletin apparently. It's really more about the content and the community than anything else. My only complaint is the recent more lax moderation and higher tolerance for trolls that I've observed in various hot topic threads. I understand that there needs to be an open discussion, but some of these guys literally just crawled out from under a bridge and add no value whatsoever. I engaged one of them and next thing I know I'm the one getting a warning. Since then my contributions to the forum have been minimal. I'm more or less a lurker now.


----------



## gonX

Sheyster said:


> I was here long enough for the vBulletin > Huddler transition and now back to some new form of vBulletin apparently. It's really more about the content and the community than anything else. My only complaint is the recent more lax moderation and higher tolerance for trolls that I've observed in various hot topic threads. I understand that there needs to be an open discussion, but some of these guys literally just crawled out from under a bridge and add no value whatsoever. I engaged one of them and next thing I know I'm the one getting a warning. Since then my contributions to the forum have been minimal. I'm more or less a lurker now.


Thanks for the feedback. Don't be scared of using the report feature. I'll send you a PM.


----------



## keikei

Sheyster said:


> I was here long enough for the vBulletin > Huddler transition and now back to some new form of vBulletin apparently. It's really more about the content and the community than anything else. My only complaint is the recent more lax moderation and higher tolerance for trolls that I've observed in various hot topic threads. I understand that there needs to be an open discussion, but some of these guys literally just crawled out from under a bridge and add no value whatsoever. I engaged one of them and next thing I know I'm the one getting a warning. Since then my contributions to the forum have been minimal. I'm more or less a lurker now.


Speaking of trolls, is the admin able to make the 'report' button red or somehow make it more visible?


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

Bitemarks and bloodstains said:


> ...We would have done a beta if we could unfortunately we couldn't as that was out of our hands.


Seriously? And still you all chose vBulletin?


----------



## phaseshift

omg please fix the front page!


----------



## andrews2547

Lady Fitzgerald said:


> Seriously? And still you all chose vBulletin?


That wasn't out decision either. The company that bought us uses vB for almost all of it's forums. OCN switching to vB is to make it easier for the devs. It's much better if there are several forums all on the same platform than several forums on multiple platforms that all needed to be changed by the same development team.


----------



## tpi2007

What's the estimate on bringing back the homepage as we know it?

As I've suggested earlier, the homepage includes not only the dual list but also the whole listing of the sub-forums after that. And that part already exists here:

http://www.overclock.net/forum/index.php

So, why not merge that with the "latest discussions" list on the current frontpage?

It seems to me a pretty easy thing to do and would be in the meantime a by far more welcoming and usable homepage with everything available than what we have now.

For reference, here is what the homepage looked like a few days before the transition:

http://web.archive.org/web/20180120085813/http://www.overclock.net/





andrews2547 said:


> That wasn't out decision either. The company that bought us uses vB for almost all of it's forums. OCN switching to vB is to make it easier for the devs. It's much better if there are several forums all on the same platform than several forums on multiple platforms that all needed to be changed by the same development team.



The problem is that OCN, even back in the pre-2011 days on vBulletin, was always heavily customized, so there are valid concerns, considering how this started, as to the level of commitment of the new owners in order to support such level of customization and functionality.


----------



## andrews2547

Is there any specific reason why there's a 60 second wait timer on the report feature?

I can't say that there being a cooldown timer on the report feature is very useful.


----------



## LostParticle

Sheyster said:


> I was here long enough for the vBulletin > Huddler transition and now back to some new form of vBulletin apparently. *It's really more about the content and the community than anything else.* My only complaint is *the recent more lax moderation and higher tolerance for trolls* that I've observed in various hot topic threads. I understand that there needs to be an open discussion, but some of these guys *literally just crawled out from under a bridge* and add no value whatsoever. I engaged one of them and next thing I know I'm the one getting a warning. Since then my contributions to the forum have been minimal. I'm more or less a lurker now.


May God bless your mouth!! The amount of misinformation I've observed in the last year or so, made me wonder WHY isn't any of the moderators interfering! It always gave me a feeling of abandonments... "Perhaps the mods-admins feel, it will regulate by itself, like the markets...", I was thinking. But it just kept getting worst. And then a guy or two were appearing, reminiscing about the times OCN used to have "Plenty of Linux gurus" or "all those knowledgeable people", who now for an X or an Y reason have been gone...

Now they changed platform.


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

andrews2547 said:


> That wasn't out decision either. The company that bought us uses vB for almost all of it's forums. OCN switching to vB is to make it easier for the devs. It's much better if there are several forums all on the same platform than several forums on multiple platforms that all needed to be changed by the same development team.


And whose decision was it to sell OCN to that company? Couldn't being able to run a beta first been a provision of the sale?


----------



## andrews2547

Lady Fitzgerald said:


> And whose decision was it to sell OCN to that company? Couldn't being able to run a beta first been a provision of the sale?


Wikia.


----------



## LostParticle

There is something not clear to me:

- Are we going to have our Rigs (System Specs) restored or should we create them from scratch, using the RIGBUILDER?

Thank you.


----------



## andrews2547

LostParticle said:


> There is something not clear to me:
> 
> - Are we going to have our Rigs (System Specs) restored or should we create them from scratch, using the RIGBUILDER?
> 
> Thank you.


They'll be restored.

Some users are reporting that they got theirs back.


----------



## iamjanco

andrews2547 said:


> That wasn't out decision either. The company that bought us uses vB for almost all of it's forums. OCN switching to vB is to make it easier for the devs. It's much better if there are several forums all on the same platform than several forums on multiple platforms that all needed to be changed by the same development team.


Which some of us have already likely pondered. Questions do arise though, and I'm wondering if you might be able to answer them:



Was the OCN forum initially built out using a copy of another forum (including that old forum's data)? If yes, that might help explain some of the erroneous crosstalk;
Are all of the forums sharing the same database(s) for some or all of their functionality/data? Again, if yes, that might help explain some of the erroneous crosstalk;
Is a "multisite" type of setup being used to manage the forums? I ask that one because of tools like *CERBERUS*.

Just curious, but the questions have come to mind.

Other questions I have include, among others: when someone says something like _VS bought OCN_, does that imply it was purchased from Huddler/Wikia directly; and did any of the existing members/mods/admins, etc. profit from this sale? 

I don't want to sound rude nor prying, nor do I necessarily have anything against the sale of online content, buyouts, etc., but I'm fairly certain a number of folks have been wondering about that as well. 

Thanks in advance with whatever you can proffer in terms of answers/responses to the above. Me, I'm not going anywhere right away, at least in the relatively near term.



Jpmboy said:


> question: will there be a "Cancel" button available in the editor/reply window (as previously available)?
> 
> @IT Diva many of us here appreciate your amazing engineering/build skills. :cheers:


I'll second that mention. Darlene is one of the outstanding members who make up the backbone of the *OCN COMMUNITY* (even if I have trouble ignoring her avatar every time it pops up - think brain bucket, in a nice way). OCN would be far worse off without her presence.


----------



## Overclock_Admin

Post 1800!!!

Heya guys checking in, we will have more updates Monday and add anything new not to the punch list here to be resolved.
http://www.overclock.net/forum/1779...73-update-punch-list-bugs-errors-request.html

Please report any bugs not reported here:
http://www.overclock.net/forum/17790-bugs-technical-issues/

Please review the dark theme and leave feedback here:
http://www.overclock.net/forum/17790-bugs-technical-issues/1649505-dark-theme-proof.html

Thanks all,
Jeff M


----------



## Overclock_Admin

*Post 1800 and 1801!!! - damn dual post...

Heya guys checking in, we will have more updates Monday and add anything new not to the punch list here to be resolved.
http://www.overclock.net/forum/1779...73-update-punch-list-bugs-errors-request.html

Please report any bugs not reported here:
http://www.overclock.net/forum/17790-bugs-technical-issues/

Please review the dark theme and leave feedback here:
http://www.overclock.net/forum/17790-bugs-technical-issues/1649505-dark-theme-proof.html

Thanks all,
Jeff M*


----------



## schuck6566

Lady Fitzgerald said:


> Seriously? And still you all chose vBulletin?


No,the company who purchased them chose vbulletin. It's whatever VerticalScope says goes in the end. They are the new lords & masters. Our mods & admins are just trying to work with them for us as near as I can tell.


----------



## gonX

iamjanco said:


> - Was the OCN forum initially built out using a copy of another forum (including that old forum's data)? If yes, that might help explain some of the erroneous crosstalk;


While we haven't had exact confirmation (and even if we did, I couldn't tell you), this seems to be the case. Users have observed the phantom edits reference users from AVS Forum.
There have also been reports of AVS related names popping up in specific areas, but most of these seem to have been fixed.



iamjanco said:


> - Are all of the forums sharing the same database(s) for some or all of their functionality/data? Again, if yes, that might help explain some of the erroneous crosstalk;
> - Is a "multisite" type of setup being used to manage the forums? I ask that one because of tools like *CERBERUS*.


I personally don't know for either of these. 



iamjanco said:


> Other questions I have include, among others: when someone says something like _VS bought OCN_, does that imply it was purchased from Huddler/Wikia directly; and did any of the existing members/mods/admins, etc. profit from this sale?


I think it's unlikely any of the volunteer staff profited from this. I haven't personally seen any money move around.

If the first post in these 2 threads don't answer your questions, feel free to post the questions here again and I'll do my best to answer them.
http://www.overclock.net/forum/3-ov...ormation/1648609-overclock-net-migration.html
http://www.overclock.net/forum/3-ov...tion/1645790-overclock-net-chapter-three.html


----------



## ENTERPRISE

iamjanco said:


> Which some of us have already likely pondered. Questions do arise though, and I'm wondering if you might be able to answer them:
> 
> 
> 
> Was the OCN forum initially built out using a copy of another forum (including that old forum's data)? If yes, that might help explain some of the erroneous crosstalk;
> Are all of the forums sharing the same database(s) for some or all of their functionality/data? Again, if yes, that might help explain some of the erroneous crosstalk;
> Is a "multisite" type of setup being used to manage the forums? I ask that one because of tools like *CERBERUS*.
> 
> Just curious, but the questions have come to mind.
> 
> Other questions I have include, among others: when someone says something like _VS bought OCN_, does that imply it was purchased from Huddler/Wikia directly; and did any of the existing members/mods/admins, etc. profit from this sale?
> 
> I don't want to sound rude nor prying, nor do I necessarily have anything against the sale of online content, buyouts, etc., but I'm fairly certain a number of folks have been wondering about that as well.
> 
> Thanks in advance with whatever you can proffer in terms of answers/responses to the above. Me, I'm not going anywhere right away, at least in the relatively near term.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll second that mention. Darlene is one of the outstanding members who make up the backbone of the *OCN COMMUNITY* (even if I have trouble ignoring her avatar every time it pops up - think brain bucket, in a nice way). OCN would be far worse off without her presence.


For reference please see the a brief overview of the migration info here: http://www.overclock.net/forum/3-ov...ormation/1648609-overclock-net-migration.html 

As for any other technical questions, I will leave this for the developers to answer if they are able as I do not currently have a complete overview of how OCN is settled so far as the database setup etc. I do not want to give any misinformation. 

So far as to the sale from Wikia to VerticalScope, none of the Staff made any sort of profit in anyway shape or form from the sale. The only entity to gain money from the sale whether it be profit or otherwise would have been the owners of OCN, Wikia. 

Thanks.


----------



## iamjanco

ENTERPRISE said:


> For reference please see the a brief overview of the migration info here: http://www.overclock.net/forum/3-ov...ormation/1648609-overclock-net-migration.html
> 
> As for any other technical questions, I will leave this for the developers to answer if they are able as I do not currently have a complete overview of how OCN is settled so far as the database setup etc. I do not want to give any misinformation.
> 
> So far as to the sale from Wikia to VerticalScope, none of the Staff made any sort of profit in anyway shape or form from the sale. The only entity to gain money from the sale whether it be profit or otherwise would have been the owners of OCN, Wikia.
> 
> Thanks.


Thanks, Enterprise, your response above does help put those thoughts to rest. As for the technical stuff, it's not that important. I was just wondering.


----------



## schuck6566

iamjanco said:


> Which some of us have already likely pondered. Questions do arise though, and I'm wondering if you might be able to answer them:
> 
> 
> 
> Was the OCN forum initially built out using a copy of another forum (including that old forum's data)? If yes, that might help explain some of the erroneous crosstalk;
> Are all of the forums sharing the same database(s) for some or all of their functionality/data? Again, if yes, that might help explain some of the erroneous crosstalk;
> Is a "multisite" type of setup being used to manage the forums? I ask that one because of tools like *CERBERUS*.
> 
> Just curious, but the questions have come to mind.
> 
> Other questions I have include, among others: when someone says something like _VS bought OCN_, does that imply it was purchased from Huddler/Wikia directly; and did any of the existing members/mods/admins, etc. profit from this sale?
> 
> I don't want to sound rude nor prying, nor do I necessarily have anything against the sale of online content, buyouts, etc., but I'm fairly certain a number of folks have been wondering about that as well.
> 
> Thanks in advance with whatever you can proffer in terms of answers/responses to the above. Me, I'm not going anywhere right away, at least in the relatively near term.
> 
> 
> 
> ALL good points that I'm sure many of us are interested in. What I saw posted was Wikia sold OCN to VerticalScope, but who all turned a profit or got job transfers would be interesting to know. Are any of our former mods/admins now employed by VS? If so,then shouldn't they have new tags saying VericalScope Mod/Admin/tech instead of OCN? The point being we're less likely to trust a VS employee to NOT be covering verticalScopes butt then an OCN Admin when they say such & such is gonna get done.Also,if the OCN admins haven't any say in matters(such as going beta before releasing)Can we trust THEM when they say THIS is on a list 2 be fixxed,ect,ect.(https comes to mind right off!)
> EDIT: Well,seems it was answered to a point whist I was typing.


----------



## djriful

Oh boy, the entire front page is broken...

I'll come back in 2019.


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

andrews2547 said:


> Wikia.


You missed the point. Wikia made a bad decision selling to a company that would allow this travesty to happen. At the very least, the sales contract should have included provisions to allow the forum developers to ensure a smooth transition than the abomination that occurred (has been completely cleaned up yet due to the magnitude of the problem). Not being permitted to thoroughly beta test the transition first is inexcusable.


----------



## hermitmaster

I have serious security concerns with VS. How can I have my account and personal data removed completely?


----------



## Dynomutt

Can the forum not just be rolled back please?, everybody already liked it the way it was! Except search, if anything just improve search! Haway man!


----------



## LostParticle

I went to RIGBUILDER and just out of curiosity I've tried to Add a Component but the links do not work. When clicking "Add New Component" nothing happens.
Is it a bug?

Additionally, I'd like to suggest something (see attachment)


----------



## UltraMega

Clearly the new owners just want to streamline OCN for ads. RIP OCN. You will be missed. Hope you sold for enough to be worth killing the site.


----------



## ryan92084

LostParticle said:


> I went to RIGBUILDER and just out of curiosity I've tried to Add a Component but the links do not work. When clicking "Add New Component" nothing happens.
> Is it a bug?
> 
> Additionally, I'd like to suggest something (see attachment)


The top bar not shrinking is a bug introduced from disabling the "latest discussions" sidebar. Personally I think even the shrunken version is too annoying and would prefer it not being a floating element.


----------



## Jolly Roger

It took me WAAAAAAAAY too long to find how to edit signature and rig stuff. Why is this not in the account?

And the profile page is so empty it looks broken.


----------



## ThrashZone

Overclock_Admin said:


> *Post 1800 and 1801!!! - damn dual post...
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks all,
> Jeff M*


Hi,
I guess you can post that bug report yourself


----------



## tistou77

yesterday I could delete a message, it is no longer possible today
A function that has been removed ?
Too bad, this is the only forum I use that does not have this function


----------



## ThrashZone

andrews2547 said:


> They'll be restored.
> 
> Some users are reporting that they got theirs back.


Hi,
I can see mine problem is there is no add to signature that I can see :/

http://www.overclock.net/forum/rigbuilder.php?do=rig&action=my-rigs


----------



## Jpmboy

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> I can see mine problem is there is no add to signature that I can see :/
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/forum/rigbuilder.php?do=rig&action=my-rigs


none in my profile... all gone. :sad-smile


----------



## VSG

Looks like general user reviews are not working in that we can't add products/reviews etc anymore. The section that used to show the latest reviews is also now taken up by that dump latest discussions widget.


----------



## ThrashZone

Jpmboy said:


> none in my profile... all gone. :sad-smile


Hi,
Not necessarily in my profile 
I went to rig builder and hit my rigs 
Then they showed up


----------



## Laithan

Not sure if this was already reported:

I reply to a message (this happened twice for the last 2 times I replied) and it tells me I need to wait 10 seconds in between posts.. but this was my first post and I didn't click twice or refresh..

In addition, the text shown below was from my PREVIOUS message. not the current message I was typing... :doh:



Spoiler















edit: Did not happen in this thread when I just posted this. Occurred in my gigabyte thread (link in my sig)


----------



## Fossil

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Not necessarily in my profile
> I went to rig builder and hit my rigs
> Then they showed up


Only one of the 5 or so I had are showing up in my rigs.


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Lady Fitzgerald said:


> You missed the point. Wikia made a bad decision selling to a company that would allow this travesty to happen. At the very least, the sales contract should have included provisions to allow the forum developers to ensure a smooth transition than the abomination that occurred (has been completely cleaned up yet due to the magnitude of the problem). Not being permitted to thoroughly beta test the transition first is inexcusable.


The underlying problem with it is none of us had control over that decision, so you're complaining to the wrong people. Our relationship with Wikia/Huddler has ended, the ownership and platform migration changeovers have been finalized, so let's try to move on and have some patience for what's broken to get fixed. No sense in going on about a situation that was out of our hands from the start.


----------



## john1016

This site is so slow it really annoys me, It's so much slower than even newegg(which has more trackers) to completely load a page. Is this something that will get better?


----------



## thebski

Hey guys, I'm a bit behind and don't really want to read 1800 posts. Is this the final version of the site? Sure hope not.

The front page is completely worthless now. Used to have news section, active threads section, PM section, etc. I used to rarely leave the home page whenever I would check in a few times a day unless I was looking for something in particular.

I sure hope this isn't the final version.


----------



## Keith Myers

*I am UNHAPPY!*



ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Not necessarily in my profile
> I went to rig builder and hit my rigs
> Then they showed up


Clicked Rigbuilder, then My Rigs. All gone now.


----------



## Reaper28

Fossil said:


> Only one of the 5 or so I had are showing up in my rigs.


Where the hell is the rig builder option?


----------



## blaze2210

Reaper28 said:


> Where the hell is the rig builder option?



Top bar on the page, between "Reviews" and "Articles".... :thumb:


----------



## Inelastic

Having the drop down menus pure white with no border along with the background of the website being white makes it confusing to look at. The biggest offender is the drop down menu on the right for your personal info when you click on your avatar. It took me some time to understand that the red boxes next to the menu weren't part of the menu.


----------



## Reaper28

blaze2210 said:


> Top bar on the page, between "Reviews" and "Articles".... :thumb:


Thanks.. been a long day. Would be nice if my rigs actually showed up now lol specs and images all gone


----------



## lightsout

Dynomutt said:


> I miss the most popular news threads on the front page, can we have that back please?


I agree.


----------



## ryan92084

thebski said:


> Hey guys, I'm a bit behind and don't really want to read 1800 posts. Is this the final version of the site? Sure hope not.
> 
> The front page is completely worthless now. Used to have news section, active threads section, PM section, etc. I used to rarely leave the home page whenever I would check in a few times a day unless I was looking for something in particular.
> 
> I sure hope this isn't the final version.


Very little is final http://www.overclock.net/forum/1779...73-update-punch-list-bugs-errors-request.html


----------



## Jpmboy

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Not necessarily in my profile
> I went to rig builder and hit my rigs
> Then they showed up


yeah, that's where I looked. Maybe they will appear magically. no big deal. :blinksmil


----------



## ryan92084

Inelastic said:


> Having the drop down menus pure white with no border along with the background of the website being white makes it confusing to look at. The biggest offender is the drop down menu on the right for your personal info when you click on your avatar. It took me some time to understand that the red boxes next to the menu weren't part of the menu.


? the website is largely a light blue gray and the drop down menus are the same light blue grey with a white border. While not the biggest delineation of colors it definitely isn't white on white.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Jpmboy said:


> Hey Eric, It's gonna be a campaign to try to get OCN's look and feel unique again, if it ever can. *Right now it's just another forum (JAF).*
> 
> 
> yeah, it works fine, FireFox dark mode does too. :thumb:


Man I can't agree with this more! The thing that has kept me coming back to OCN over the years has been the fact that, up til now, OCN was the very best forum in terms of customization, features, and navigation that I have ever visited. Now its just another vBulletin forum just like all the others and that makes me so sad...


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

IT Diva said:


> Well don't let the door knob hit you in the A . . . well you know the rest . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What made OCN, OCN . . . is the membership.
> 
> 
> It's US, we are OCN . . . We Always have been
> 
> 
> Sure the UI can make it easy or not so easy to participate, but ultimately . . it's up to each of us to cowboy up and be patient while they fix what's fixable, and learn to work with or around, the other aspects that aren't.
> 
> 
> When OCN first came back online, I was one of the more vocally pissed off members to be found.
> 
> As a long time contributor with some 20 build logs and close to if not over a thousand pics, none of which showed up after the migration, I felt devastated.
> 
> 
> I was livid and I felt robbed and violated in a way . . . . . and while the feelings were objectively justifiable, ultimately, it's a self destructive mindset.
> 
> 
> So rather than dwell on the negative and wallow in self pity, I opted to try moving forward instead.
> 
> Seems the filesize limit was set at 1/10 of what it was before. That's been fixed, so at least we can get decent pics back in threads . . . not quite as easy as before, but not really a big hassle either.
> 
> I'm now back to working on the next build and adding to the log.
> 
> I would encourage everyone to leave the childish tantrums to agent orange, and remember that You Are OCN . . . . You can make it work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darlene


Hey Dar, I respect you immensely and as a longtime member I am quite aware of the massive contributions you have made to this forum over the years. That being said, I think your post is massively missing the point people are making. I agree that the membership is what ultimately MAKES the site but the issue you are ignoring is the fact that said membership will absolutely suffer immensely if people simply do not like the layout and ergonomics of the site, and that in turn will lead to far less content and knowledgeable/helpful posts. Of course the changeover is still very much ongoing with features being added back in and bugs being fixed every day so I am not going to say "I'm never posting on this crap forum again hurr durr!!1!!", but the concerns being voiced by a vast majority of the long timers are very much valid and should be taken seriously by management.


----------



## Boomer1990

Majin SSJ Eric said:


> Hey Dar, I respect you immensely and as a longtime member I am quite aware of the massive contributions you have made to this forum over the years. That being said, I think your post is massively missing the point people are making. I agree that the membership is what ultimately MAKES the site but the issue you are ignoring is the fact that said membership will absolutely suffer immensely if people simply do not like the layout and ergonomics of the site, and that in turn will lead to far less content and knowledgeable/helpful posts. Of course the changeover is still very much ongoing with features being added back in and bugs being fixed every day so I am not going to say "I'm never posting on this crap forum again hurr durr!!1!!", but the concerns being voiced by a vast majority of the long timers are very much valid and should be taken seriously by management.


Well said. All one has to do is take a look at other threads that used to be pretty active and now they maybe get a couple posts a day. I know the mods are doing everything they can, but I have to stress that the longer it takes the more likely the people who make OCN, OCN will find other places to browse and it is the last thing that I want to see happen. IMO one of the top things that needs to come back asap is the split news feed. Even if it is not perfect at least get something up in the meantime. 

I do want to thank all the mods who have worked tirelessly around the clock trying to fix stuff. If I seem overly critical it is because this is the site I visit by far the most on the internet, and I want to see it continue to be that way.


----------



## czin125

Is there a way to change the colors from white to black?


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

tpi2007 said:


> For reference, here is what the homepage looked like a few days before the transition:
> 
> http://web.archive.org/web/20180120085813/http://www.overclock.net/


Oh man, you never appreciate what you have until its gone! I just can't tell you how much I miss Huddler right now...


----------



## adadk

john1016 said:


> This site is so slow it really annoys me, It's so much slower than even newegg(which has more trackers) to completely load a page. Is this something that will get better?


Nope. VerticalScope is an advertising company. They buy forums to sell ad space to companies. Just wait til the ads start being injected everywhere.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Sorry DP


----------



## MojoW

*Have you even heard of testing and preparing a migration in a closed environment before pushing it live?
To make sure you have all features and functions working, if not fix it first as that would be the OCN way of doing things!*
And no HTTPS is also a big fail in this day of age and it is really not hard to implement.

I used to disable most of my plugins on this site to support you guys, but the tracking and ads are insane now compared to before.
I will problaly not come around as often anymore as i don't like the new direction your heading in.



adadk said:


> Nope. VerticalScope is an advertising company. They buy forums to sell ad space to companies. Just wait til the ads start being injected everywhere.


And we can all see where this is going.


----------



## ryan92084

czin125 said:


> Is there a way to change the colors from white to black?


It is being worked on. Maybe next week? http://www.overclock.net/forum/17790-bugs-technical-issues/1649505-dark-theme-proof.html


Majin SSJ Eric said:


> Oh man, you never appreciate what you have until its gone! I just can't tell you how much I miss Huddler right now...


I'm honestly surprised by the amount of people that loved that old homepage. I visited it so I frequently that without that archive link I wouldn't have known what it looked like. Nothing wrong with it I guess but I just don't get the love.


MojoW said:


> And we can all see where this is going.


You don't have to guess just go visit some of the other forums they manage. watchuseek and avsforum off the top of my head.


----------



## Quantum Reality

Chunky_Chimp said:


> The underlying problem with it is none of us had control over that decision, so you're complaining to the wrong people. Our relationship with Wikia/Huddler has ended, the ownership and platform migration changeovers have been finalized, so let's try to move on and have some patience for what's broken to get fixed. No sense in going on about a situation that was out of our hands from the start.


Can I ask if there ever was a time when OCN was owned and held by an individual? Because if the major issue is creative control over the platform due to the fact that even the senior administrative staff are not comprised of people who own, or maintain, the domain, then this speaks to a long-term need to find the funds to buy out and host the domain independently of any company whose software may at any time go out of usability.

(In fact, given the long lead time with Huddler's demise, was this option explored and then rejected? The userbase should've been given the opportunity to crowdsource the initial outlay with the understanding that ad revenue would be needed to sustain the site.)


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quantum Reality said:


> Can I ask if there ever was a time when OCN was owned and held by an individual?


The original founder of the current OCN (not the old one pre-2004) owned it up until about 3 years ago. Personal priorities meant he had to leave OCN behind. It's the same for a lot of former members here.



Quantum Reality said:


> (In fact, given the long lead time with Huddler's demise, was this option explored and then rejected? The userbase should've been given the opportunity to crowdsource the initial outlay with the understanding that ad revenue would be needed to sustain the site.)


I would imagine that it was already considered and rejected, but if it was, I wouldn't know why. Also, without knowing exactly how much it would take to fund the site and everything associated with it, including hiring independent devs to use the best available software, it's impossible to know if long-term funding could be reliably croud-sourced. Sure, theoretically it could be pulled off in the short term, but then what?


----------



## Biorganic

Homepage desperately needs the top news feed back. It is very cumbersome to be forced to pick between all the sub categories of news. 

I have near religiously checked this site for years. It is now more difficult to get what I want out of the site, That is bad design, and will likely lead to less users/viewers/posters. That is sad to me, as I have learned a ton of valuable information here, and I am not alone in that regard. From stability testing high overclocks, BSOD help, to just helping people pick a good power supply, the community here has always been exceptionally helpful, and ultimately that community was the real success of this site. If this transition sheds too many valuable members, it could really break this forum. 

Please Fix ASAP


----------



## STEvil

Ad scripts need to be removed whether registered member or not, throwing ads and popups at potential members or members who have not yet logged in is just downright annoying and an insane security threat.

You want to serve me an ad? Use .jpg or a .gif. Anything else is just disrespectful in this day and age.


----------



## Laithan

Sad times @ oc.net


----------



## LCRava

*Pure garbage*

Congratulations on a bad idea and even worse execution.

Why wouldn’t you give us the option to keep the old layout?


----------



## Power Drill

Not sure if asked before but I kinda miss hoe you could just click the industry news section and see all recent threads under every sub section. Now I have to manually scan hardware news, software news, etc. sections.

Is this feature coming back?


----------



## epic1337

can we at least prioritize the active news section on the main page? honestly navigating the news forum is a pain.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Regarding all the comments about the front page, The latest thread's and News sections will be returning in their former glory, It is on our list to develop .


----------



## Mr.N00bLaR

Will there be a formal "preview" landing page like the top sections in the past? Sorry if I missed that.


----------



## .Sup

I like the new look


----------



## Waltibaba

Tons of Ads and Trackers, no HTTPS, no front page news recap, and really old-fashioned styling mean I'll be moving on to another forum with sadness and regret. Maybe there will be a subreddit or TPU will take over the missing features...


----------



## Alex133

ENTERPRISE said:


> Regarding all the comments about the front page, The latest thread's and News sections will be returning in their former glory, It is on our list to develop .


Nice! Does this also involve redirecting http://www.overclock.net/ to: http://www.overclock.net/forum/index.php ?

Or having http://www.overclock.net/ contain the sub-forums, etc. that the /forums/index.php contains?


----------



## svenge

Chunky_Chimp said:


> The underlying problem with it is none of us had control over that decision, so you're complaining to the wrong people. Our relationship with Wikia/Huddler has ended, the ownership and platform migration changeovers have been finalized, so let's try to move on and have some patience for what's broken to get fixed. No sense in going on about a situation that was out of our hands from the start.


If OCN's staff doesn't show at least some visible progress in fixing the situation very soon, you might as well save yourself the effort and just fold up shop because there won't be a userbase left to visit the site any longer.


----------



## hurricane28

Waltibaba said:


> Tons of Ads and Trackers, no HTTPS, no front page news recap, and really old-fashioned styling mean I'll be moving on to another forum with sadness and regret. Maybe there will be a subreddit or TPU will take over the missing features...


What are you talking about dude..? I see no adds nor trackers.. Use Adblocker to get rid of it..


----------



## arrow0309

DzillaXx said:


> I don't mind change, but this new site is a huge step backwards....





y2kcamaross said:


> This is just plain terrible


I also can't agree more, a big NO from me.


----------



## andrews2547

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> I can see mine problem is there is no add to signature that I can see :/


That's not a feature just yet.

Keep an eye out on http://www.overclock.net/forum/1779...ch-list-bugs-errors-request.html#post26579201 until it gets added to the resolved list.



thebski said:


> Hey guys, I'm a bit behind and don't really want to read 1800 posts. Is this the final version of the site? Sure hope not.
> 
> The front page is completely worthless now. Used to have news section, active threads section, PM section, etc. I used to rarely leave the home page whenever I would check in a few times a day unless I was looking for something in particular.
> 
> I sure hope this isn't the final version.


This is nowhere near the final version.



czin125 said:


> Is there a way to change the colors from white to black?


It's being worked on. http://www.overclock.net/forum/17790-bugs-technical-issues/1649505-dark-theme-proof.html



LCRava said:


> Congratulations on a bad idea and even worse execution.
> 
> Why wouldn’t you give us the option to keep the old layout?


The old layout wasn't just a layout, it was a different platform entirely. What was used from 2011-2018 was Huddler, it was declared EOL so the switch had to be made, we are now using vBulletin. You can read more about it here: http://www.overclock.net/forum/3-ov...ormation/1648609-overclock-net-migration.html



svenge said:


> If OCN's staff doesn't show at least some visible progress in fixing the situation very soon, you might as well save yourself the effort and just fold up shop because there won't be a userbase left to visit the site any longer.


http://www.overclock.net/forum/1779...ch-list-bugs-errors-request.html#post26579201


----------



## Clukos

How does anyone look at that and says "yup, that looks fine to me, push it to live"?


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

svenge said:


> If OCN's staff doesn't show at least some visible progress in fixing the situation very soon, you might as well save yourself the effort and just fold up shop because there won't be a userbase left to visit the site any longer.


Our staff aren't OCN site devs. VS is the one with the devs working on these issues. They have a LOT to work on, the bugs piled up far quicker than anyone could have expected. We'll work on the front-end stuff we do have control over, but a LOT of patience is required for VS to fix everything else. There's already progress, and we're even finally not far off (this week, maybe next week if there's a delay) from getting the dark skin many of us have been asking for for a very long time. More bugs will more than likely get quashed in the next couple days, as well.


----------



## fleetfeather

Clukos said:


> How does anyone look at that and says "yup, that looks fine to me, push it to live"?


This. This is the logic that I can't believe wasn't shared by the developers and OCN staff.

How on earth do all of you, as tech enthusiasts, just push crap like this live? The acknowledgement of all the issues, the acknowledge of all the design aspects that need to be changed... Why push it live, instead of developing it offline and/or offer an opt-in beta option to users?

This seems like very poor decision making from very capable and intelligent people.


----------



## TUFinside

fleetfeather said:


> This. This is the logic that I can't believe wasn't shared by the developers and OCN staff.
> 
> How on earth do all of you, as tech enthusiasts, just push crap like this live? The acknowledgement of all the issues, the acknowledge of all the design aspects that need to be changed... Why push it live, instead of developing it offline and/or offer an opt-in beta option to users?
> 
> This seems like very poor decision making from very capable and intelligent people.


Maybe they had no choice because of time imperatives, also, if you can do better than this, please do so. I don't like the new aspect of the site, but they opened this threads for feedback and constructive criticism.


----------



## KaRLiToS

TUFinside said:


> Maybe they had no choice because of time imperatives, also, if you can do better than this, please do so. I don't like the new aspect of the site, but they opened this threads for feedback and constructive criticism.


I don't agree with time constraint. It's like openning an unfinished road with missing bridges because of time delay...just no.

I totally hate the new layout. I wish we could still see the online members list and guest. I miss the news feed.


----------



## fleetfeather

TUFinside said:


> Maybe they had no choice because of time imperatives, also, if you can do better than this, please do so. I don't like the new aspect of the site, but they opened this threads for feedback and constructive criticism.


Insane time constraints are the only excuse I can think of, but this has not been mentioned anywhere by anyone involved in the decision making. So far, we've heard about the alternative platforms they considered, and the knowledge of no future Huddler support. No where has it been mentioned or implied that time constraints pushed them to make a rash decision with no time for development.

Also, you don't have to be able to 'do better than this' to have a valid opinion, even though your assumption that I couldn't do better than this may or may not be accurate - I've developed websites, digital portfolios, and indeed forums for real-world clients using my multimedia design degree (which I've now moved on from in favour of another career).


----------



## LostParticle

fleetfeather said:


> ...
> 
> This seems like very poor decision making from very capable and intelligent people.



To whom are you referring to? The OCN staff, I assume but... who is "in charge" of this entire procedure? The VS developers, from what I gather. So, we all are hanging from their...good intentions. What is the relationship and the level of cooperation between the staff and those developers, though? How high in those developer's priority list are the issues we are facing? Personally, I am not referring to the "White" or Dark theme. I can live with that, as long as my screenshots / pictures will get opened on their original dimensions and I will be able to log-in right away, and other matters.

How high are these on their list? Reading how Senior Moderators respond, I cannot have any high hopes. 
"Very capable and intelligent people" present better results.


----------



## andrews2547

KaRLiToS said:


> I don't agree with time constraint. It's like openning an unfinished road with missing bridges because of time delay...just no.
> 
> I totally hate the new layout. I wish we could still see the online members list and guest. I miss the news feed.


Online members list is still there, it's just at the bottom now rather than at the top










The news feed will return.


----------



## gonX

fleetfeather said:


> Insane time constraints are the only excuse I can think of, but this has not been mentioned anywhere by anyone involved in the decision making. So far, we've heard about the alternative platforms they considered, and the knowledge of no future Huddler support. No where has it been mentioned or implied that time constraints pushed them to make a rash decision with no time for development.


OCN staff and OCN management had little choice in setting the migration date. The date was already pushed once prior to the migration announcement.
So your guess with insane time constraints is not far off.


----------



## Aggrotech

fleetfeather said:


> This. This is the logic that I can't believe wasn't shared by the developers and OCN staff.
> 
> How on earth do all of you, as tech enthusiasts, just push crap like this live? The acknowledgement of all the issues, the acknowledge of all the design aspects that need to be changed... Why push it live, instead of developing it offline and/or offer an opt-in beta option to users?
> 
> This seems like very poor decision making from very capable and intelligent people.


Cant remember where i saw it...but i DID see it.....

essentially they said theyd rather have the site up for everyone sooner rather than later....thats all it came down to lmao. Also, VS is complete garbage.


----------



## lurker2501

You can tell vbulletin is a web 2.0 era platform when there are ICQ and AOL messenger fields in the profile. It's like 2004 all over again. 
Aren't there any good html5 forum engines that can be adapted to OCN or the current team just couldn't be arsed to work on something relatively new?


----------



## djleakyg

I tried to look & see if this was already mentioned & I am sure it was but where can you find your previously built rigs? Has that info been migrated? If not, when will it be migrated? Can a legacy/prior version of the site with that info be accessed?


----------



## andrews2547

Aggrotech said:


> Cant remember where i saw it...but i DID see it.....
> 
> essentially they said theyd rather have the site up for everyone sooner rather than later....thats all it came down to lmao. Also, VS is complete garbage.


That's taking it out of context. The original plan was the migration would take place over I believe 12-18 hours, but it took over 30 hours. It's better for everyone for the forum to be back up and running in the state that it was in than have it go down for 1+ week while they iron out most of the issues.



djleakyg said:


> I tried to look & see if this was already mentioned & I am sure it was but where can you find your previously built rigs? Has that info been migrated? If not, when will it be migrated? Can a legacy/prior version of the site with that info be accessed?


At the moment, your previously built rigs may or may not be visible for you. Some users have their rigs, others don't.

The data for your built rigs hasn't gone anywhere, it's a known issue that the developers are working on.


----------



## schuck6566

ENTERPRISE said:


> Regarding all the comments about the front page, The latest thread's and News sections will be returning in their former glory, It is on our list to develop .


I'm asking this with all due respect, are you saying the above as an OCN admin or a VirtualScope admin? because if I understand things correctly,VS now owns the site and has final say on it. So if they think the old look won't draw as much ad based revenue as the current AVS based one would,they may just say"sorry,we can't have that" The same with https.I haven't seen any post saying VS approved https either, just the admins we had before saying it would get fixxed. NOW I see several admins saying "Sorry,but we had no say in that""Sorry we have no control over this aspect" ,so can you blame some of us for being less than quick to trust? Yes,the move caught me off guard,because I rarely go to the home page.I have a dozen forums I follow daily that keep me happy so saw no mention of the move. My first hint was the page opening to down for maintenance. But I've been trying to accept and be both critical and helpful as I'm able. Critiacal because I believe that helps point out flaws so they can be corrected, and helpful because I'd like to see the site running smoothly as much as anyone and if someone (including myself) points out a possible issue then finds it's corrected,then letting people know it's corrected lets those fixxing things move on to the next problem. I truly wish this site the best & would like some answers if possible to my questions @ start of post. EDIT: You realize that we're not the only site that has their dates messed up that VS is hosting? This is taken from Technology Forum who they also host"Most users ever online was 1, 12-31-1969 at 07:00 PM." They were online in 1969? And if they're gonna host us, they COULD list us with the others they have listed on their page http://www.verticalscope.com/technology/site-list.html


----------



## ThrashZone

djleakyg said:


> I tried to look & see if this was already mentioned & I am sure it was but where can you find your previously built rigs? Has that info been migrated? If not, when will it be migrated? Can a legacy/prior version of the site with that info be accessed?


Hi,
On the top of every page click on RigBuilder 
On the top right click on My Rigs 
See if yours appears or not.


----------



## Sheyster

Biorganic said:


> Homepage desperately needs the top news feed back. It is very cumbersome to be forced to pick between all the sub categories of news.
> 
> I have near religiously checked this site for years. It is now more difficult to get what I want out of the site, That is bad design, and will likely lead to less users/viewers/posters. That is sad to me, as I have learned a ton of valuable information here, and I am not alone in that regard. From stability testing high overclocks, BSOD help, to just helping people pick a good power supply, the community here has always been exceptionally helpful, and ultimately that community was the real success of this site. If this transition sheds too many valuable members, it could really break this forum.
> 
> Please Fix ASAP


*Big +1*, this needs to come back. If this is not on the very short-term road map, it should be.


----------



## thuNDa

I dunno why this is different in this very thread, but in other threads, the quote window lacks the darker background color:
http://www.overclock.net/forum/375-...-107g-10g-wire-wireless-607.html#post26554873


----------



## Shaded War

schuck6566 said:


> I'm asking this with all due respect, are you saying the above as an OCN admin or a VirtualScope admin? because if I understand things correctly,VS now owns the site and has final say on it. So if they think the old look won't draw as much ad based revenue as the current AVS based one would,they may just say"sorry,we can't have that" The same with https.I haven't seen any post saying VS approved https either, just the admins we had before saying it would get fixxed. NOW I see several admins saying "Sorry,but we had no say in that""Sorry we have no control over this aspect" ,so can you blame some of us for being less than quick to trust? Yes,the move caught me off guard,because I rarely go to the home page.I have a dozen forums I follow daily that keep me happy so saw no mention of the move. My first hint was the page opening to down for maintenance. But I've been trying to accept and be both critical and helpful as I'm able. Critiacal because I believe that helps point out flaws so they can be corrected, and helpful because I'd like to see the site running smoothly as much as anyone and if someone (including myself) points out a possible issue then finds it's corrected,then letting people know it's corrected lets those fixxing things move on to the next problem. I truly wish this site the best & would like some answers if possible to my questions @ start of post. EDIT: You realize that we're not the only site that has their dates messed up that VS is hosting? This is taken from Technology Forum who they also host"Most users ever online was 1, 12-31-1969 at 07:00 PM." They were online in 1969? And if they're gonna host us, they COULD list us with the others they have listed on their page http://www.verticalscope.com/technology/site-list.html


You brought up a good question.

I just spend the last while looking through other VS owned forums, and not a single one of them was secure. I honestly don't believe they are going to bother implementing https when none of their other sites did. My browser was warning me of unsecured websites and trackers on every single one of the websites they own. Many of them looked like abandoned relics from the early 2000's that somehow didn't get killed off yet. But even the better maintained sites were unsecured. I also found some tech forums they own and they are in the same state as this site currently resides in.

My impressions given off by their other sites leaves me to believe they probably won't get this site back to the old ways. Unless there is an "OCN Admin" truly committed to rebuilding the site properly, I think it's done for.


----------



## Nebulous

Wow, this is quite...different.


----------



## Biorganic

Why does it default to mobile from my desktop? This also needs to be fixed, mobile is even worse than the desktop version, and that's just bad....

Previous page arrow for threads is not functional, just blinks script while cursor is over the arrow.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

gonX said:


> Sorry if your question was missed. The thread has pretty high activity and I usually spend 20-30 minutes writing out these responses, during which new posts may very easily appear and get missed. Can you please repost your question?
> 
> Staff related issues are handled internally (usually via PM) rather than in this thread. So any staffer who has complained about staff roles have been dealt with in the appropriate manner.
> 
> I agree that the dark theme should have been showcased earlier (or at least had more realistic estimates), but compared to the other very pressing issues this site has and had, I can't blame them for not meeting the estimate.
> Especially when the community (TFL Replica) has already made a 3rd party reskin of the site, as you mentioned yourself. Regardless, I don't want to downplay the severity of missing schedules.
> 
> We have an internal list for staff-only (including retired staff) issues. I'll add you missing from the Lounge, as well as ex-staffers having wrong badges (and potentially permissions) to that list.


My comments about a long post coming across as being ignored by the staff is because some of the posts I'd written were 15-20+ minutes of work, and people just before and after me were replied to by Overclock_Admin, but the couple I had posted up never seemed to get a reply. I say seemingly because replies have been made without quotes on occasion, and it isn't always clear who a person is replying to if such is done. I could repost, but I'd have to go searching through to try and find them, as I'd really rather not re-write them.

With the dark theme... Even if there had been an update along the lines of "sorry guys, more pressing matters have come up, we'll get to this when we can, sorry about not meeting the timeframe.. At this moment we don't have an ETA, because (insert link to list of everything being worked on that's two pages long on a 1080P screen)". It would have come across as being more communicative and "up front". Yes, I've been rather.... aggressive and blunt about the dark theme, but that's mainly because the site without one is effectively unusable for me, and I can pretty much guarantee it's migraine city for those who are even more photosensitive than I am, hence why I'm so critical of it. The previous default UI was still bright, but it wasn't something that made those who aren't photosensitive feel like their eyes were being zorched.

Having a baked in dark theme would also be INSANELY handy because the new mobile site is bright as all sin too, and baked in would imply that the mobile version would also be able to use it - it's why I took two days to reply to you... 90% of my browsing on OCN is via the mobile website.

Lounge access is a minor thing, but glad I'm on the list for such being fixed now ^_^ As for that particular staff member that's listed as being an editor but was retired a year ago, if you want me to PM the name I can do such, although I suspect others have already commented on such since that person left the team almost two years ago.


~~~~
Found something else to add to the bullet list that a quick scan doesn't show as being on there... We used to be able to click a link that would show the message written by someone on our block list had written, but the current setup only allows us to unblock them. It was handy if there happened to be something important they said, or better yet, they replied to one of your threads and were offering advice and didn't know you had them on your block list. Is this something that can be brought back on the new platform?


----------



## cutty1998

I still look forward to visiting OCN regularly ,but I really liked having the news stories right at the top of homepage with so much useful info at first glance of page. Thanks to all the site moderators and posters for providing such a great forum for the last decade+........


----------



## lurker2501

Add new component option in the system builder does not work. Previously created rig got deleted. Nice.


----------



## Chucklez

I dont know if this is a bug or something that needs implemented BUT... When I clock on the main "Overclock" header icon in the very top left, I personally think it should take you to the main forum index but it doesn't it takes you to a weird part of the site that only shows the Latest Discussions.


----------



## TinyRichard

Am I the only one thinking that the more the site gets tweaked and "worked on", the uglier and less respomsive it gets?


----------



## Colin1204

Had a long post made but the site is stroking out so I'll keep it short.

Was there zero testing done before the launch? The amount of things broken are mind boggling.

Functionality/feature wise the site has gone way downhill.

Ads. I feel like I'm on a tabloid site now. Its disgusting. I'd say OCN has finally gotten itself off my whitelist of adblockers, but that is a moot point considering I'm likely done with OCN if this sticks.

I'm getting used to other sites as an alternative to OCN now... So unless theres some massive fixes or a revert, I'm out.

I spend more time on OCN than any other single site. Well, used to.

Sorry its more of a critical post than a constructive one, but after spending a good 15 mins on a huge post b4 the site stroked... This is all the time I'm willing to waste on this now.


----------



## Dan-H

Overclock_Admin said:


> Post 1800!!!
> 
> Heya guys checking in, we will have more updates Monday and add anything new not to the punch list here to be resolved.
> http://www.overclock.net/forum/1779...73-update-punch-list-bugs-errors-request.html
> 
> Please report any bugs not reported here:
> http://www.overclock.net/forum/17790-bugs-technical-issues/
> 
> Please review the dark theme and leave feedback here:
> http://www.overclock.net/forum/17790-bugs-technical-issues/1649505-dark-theme-proof.html
> 
> Thanks all,
> Jeff M


can you add to the work in progress punchlist that rigbuilder missing rigs. I think I read this was being worked on.

There is a note that rigs for sigatures is is not working.


----------



## JedixJarf

ACallander said:


> That is true but I also feel VB is stagnant and hasn’t pushed the boundaries, while others have passed VB up.


True, but OCN is probably a bit trigger shy as they already moved to a "new boundary pushing platform" which is now shutting down and forcing them to spend way more than anticipated to migrate to another platform, again, as opposed to growing on huddler.


----------



## Stige

The profile page needs back that list of threads you have posted in and if they have new comments in them, this new system sucks.


----------



## killerhz

Chucklez said:


> I dont know if this is a bug or something that needs implemented BUT... When I clock on the main "Overclock" header icon in the very top left, I personally think it should take you to the main forum index but it doesn't it takes you to a weird part of the site that only shows the Latest Discussions.


scroll down to the bottom and click on Desktop... what's happening when you click the logo it brings you to mobile as default for some reason.


----------



## tpi2007

What is the status on fixing the current default theme? I see that you're working on a dark theme, but the theme that every newcomer and many of us prefer is the default one and there are a ton of issues with it that need fixing first, I'd say. Some members have been asking for a dark theme for years now, to the point that some of them made their own and made them available, so that particular issue can wait over more pressing matters.

Some of the problems with the current thread page layout:

- The washed out colours;
- The extreme width problem;
- Lack of "Recent Reviews" sidebar;
- Lack of who's viewing the thread on the sidebar instead of at the bottom;
- Lack of total number of forum viewers (members and guests) at the bottom;
- Quotes being in an uncharacteristic grey and the "Originally Posted by [member] [View Post link]" being outside the quote box instead of inside like it was before;
- Avatar area lacking the flames;
- All the elements in the avatar area should be centred instead of left aligned;
- Avatar picture size is inconsistent across members;
- Avatar area has Feedback score listing for people who don't trade on OCN - this is an issue that I brought up when we transitioned to Huddler, it was fixed back then; now it's back, (for me it's intermittently fixed, shows up some times, on others doesn't);
- Lack of sig rigs;
- Lack of event participation badges + 10 year membership badges, etc;
- Rep still reads as "Liked" plus the whole Rep system missing, including the Rep button (from what I saw you could "Unlike" posts, so that also has to go when it's converted to Rep;
- Lack of real-time notifications when new post is made in the thread being viewed, with page controls and close button;
- Lack of three column list at the bottom featuring "Recent discussions" (includes news threads in the mix), "Recent reviews" and "New articles";
- Inserting images in the middle of posts is a cumbersome process that, as far as I know, requires the Thumbnails at the bottom to stay as the base, using thread space;
- Multiple (0)'s appearing in the "Attach files section", using a variable number of lines (one (0) per line);
- "Posting Rules", an unnecessary information box from old vBulletin days that has no use for OCN still present at the bottom and expanded by default, using space;
- Explicit forum ownership information missing at the bottom;
- Site Map link missing at the bottom


----------



## thegreatsquare

Shaded War said:


> You brought up a good question.
> 
> I just spend the last while looking through other VS owned forums, and not a single one of them was secure. I honestly don't believe they are going to bother implementing https when none of their other sites did. My browser was warning me of unsecured websites and trackers on every single one of the websites they own. Many of them looked like abandoned relics from the early 2000's that somehow didn't get killed off yet. But even the better maintained sites were unsecured. I also found some tech forums they own and they are in the same state as this site currently resides in.
> 
> My impressions given off by their other sites leaves me to believe they probably won't get this site back to the old ways. Unless there is an "OCN Admin" truly committed to rebuilding the site properly, I think it's done for.


If that becomes the end result for OCN, VS should have saved its money until the internet domain name came up for auction. OCN regressing into just another mundane cookie-cutter forum would be a sad thing I wouldn't want to stick around to watch. I'm not giving up hope on OCN yet, but I'm not really using it in it's current state ...I just lurk to see if things are fixed.


----------



## coreykill99

Is anyone else seeing weird issues where you cannot go to the latest post in a thread, or even the last page?
keep getting notifications on new posts made in the cross hair VI hero board. I cannot open it. it just stays on page 833 of 834. mobile or desktop version. 
I had tried editing the web address to force it there but it will not display the Latest page/posts. kind of irritating really been doing this for a few hours now.


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

Chunky_Chimp said:


> ...There's already progress, and we're even finally not far off (this week, maybe next week if there's a delay) from getting the dark skin many of us have been asking for for a very long time...


Will the dark skin work with IE11?


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

TinyRichard said:


> Am I the only one thinking that the more the site gets tweaked and "worked on", the uglier and less respomsive it gets?


Possibly. Even though I feel this site is still more jacked up than an automobile on a garage hoist, they have come a long ways in fixing it since it was first unleashed on us.


----------



## Barefooter

Is the "image upload" going to get fixed so we can upload images like before and not just point to a web address?
The thumbnail drag and drop thing sucks! I saw the work around to post the thumbnail, and save the location and then edit your post, but that is ridiculous.

When I view images in a thread now, you have to hit the back button, then it takes you to the top of the previous page and you have to scroll back to find where you were. What happened to the "Gallery View"?

Also previously it was easy to insert a hyperlink and then make the link spell out what you wanted it to.

All the links on my build log that used to go to a specific post #, now just goes to the top of that page.

When making a post it doesn't save a draft anymore, if you close the browser all your work is gone. It is far harder to make a quality post now, especially if using multiple images like on a build log.

I appreciate all that the moderators and devs are doing to try to fix everything. I just hope these issues can be actually fixed.


----------



## AmericanLoco

thegreatsquare said:


> If that becomes the end result for OCN, VS should have saved its money until the internet domain name came up for auction. OCN regressing into just another mundane cookie-cutter forum would be a sad thing I wouldn't want to stick around to watch. I'm not giving up hope on OCN yet, but I'm not really using it in it's current state ...I just lurk to see if things are fixed.


We could always go back to XtremeSystems! I'm sure they'd welcome us back, considering they only get around 10 posts a week these days.


andrews2547 said:


> That's taking it out of context. The original plan was the migration would take place over I believe 12-18 hours, but it took over 30 hours. It's better for everyone for the forum to be back up and running in the state that it was in than have it go down for 1+ week while they iron out most of the issues.


That's why you set up a development and a production server. Import everything over to the development server, make a thread on the main forum asking some people to break in the new forum for a couple weeks, iron out most of the bugs, then once you have that switch everything to production.

Let's face it, maybe half the outstanding issues are going to be fixed before VS gives up and loads this site with even more ads.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Lady Fitzgerald said:


> Will the dark skin work with IE11?


Given that it would be baked into the layout itself, I'd suspect there wouldn't be an issue with such. At least that's how it's been on several other forums I participate on, including ones in the early 2000's.


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

WhiteWulfe said:


> Given that it would be baked into the layout itself, I'd suspect there wouldn't be an issue with such. At least that's how it's been on several other forums I participate on, including ones in the early 2000's.


Thanks for the response. The reason I asked is the work around some members have been working on depend on a software addition that doesn't support IE11.


----------



## Sparhawk

Definitely need more on the homepage. Missing the 'new/active' news articles layout. Hopefully some improvements coming soon. 

The quick reply window has a list of 18 0's for 'attach'(ed) files. Not a great layout. Kind of kills the 'quick/simple' of quick reply. I had to scroll waaaaaay down to post this.

Got this error when clicking post via quick reply (I only clicked once):
"The following errors occurred with your submission:
This forum requires that you wait 10 seconds between posts. Please try again in 9 seconds. "

LOL. All the old thread links are broken as well. Top notch.


----------



## OCAddict

We have access to latest discussions through the drop down up top, can it be removed from the right of the main screen?


----------



## lynxxyarly

A nice quality of life feature that could be requested:

Is there a quick reply overlay for when you're responding to for sale threads? If I recall, on the old platform, there was a button to basically PM the owner, and it would just bring up another window and not actually open a new page. 

Now, from what I can tell, since you don't actually post any dealings in the thread, you have to click their name, and then just PM, then you have to put in your own subject (which auto filled before). 

Just...bleh.


----------



## Spawne32

Shaded War said:


> My impressions given off by their other sites leaves me to believe they probably won't get this site back to the old ways. Unless there is an "OCN Admin" truly committed to rebuilding the site properly, I think it's done for.



Agreed, judging by how many other forums they own, and the typical cookie cutter design of all of them. They just peddle ad space over a large number of domains with forums built in. It is disappointing to see the forum sold out like this with complete disregard for its user base, but, that's how forum's have been going over the years. As social media develops this particular style of discussion seems to be going by the wayside and corporate influence has overtaken almost all aspects of social media these days. Just sad to see some of the long time staff here defend these actions of a group that shows no regard for what we stand for here as tech enthusiasts.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Spawne32 said:


> Agreed, judging by how many other forums they own, and the typical cookie cutter design of all of them. They just peddle ad space over a large number of domains with forums built in. It is disappointing to see the forum sold out like this with complete disregard for its user base, but, that's how forum's have been going over the years. As social media develops this particular style of discussion seems to be going by the wayside and corporate influence has overtaken almost all aspects of social media these days. Just sad to see some of the long time staff here defend these actions of a group that shows no regard for what we stand for here as tech enthusiasts.


The long time staff here have *NO SAY* in the sale nor owners of the site, just to make this very clear. We are here working with VS making sure that OCN keeps to its core values so we do not become ''More of the same''. The staff here are tech enthusiasts just as much as yourself, so we have a vested interest in making sure OCN keeps its core values and qualities  VS are here to give OCN a platform as well as the financing, the OCN Staff are here to manage everything internally and us of Management maintain communication with VS to ensure OCN gets what it needs to prosper.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

ENTERPRISE said:


> The long time staff here have *NO SAY* in the sale nor owners of the site, just to make this very clear. We are here working with VS making sure that OCN keeps to its core values so we do not become ''More of the same''. *The staff here are tech enthusiasts just as much as yourself*, so we have a vested interest in making sure OCN keeps its core values and qualities  VS are here to give OCN a platform as well as the financing, the OCN Staff are here to manage everything internally and us of Management maintain communication with VS to ensure OCN gets what it needs to prosper.


The staff very much so is and always has been. VerticalScope very much is not. That's the problem.


----------



## Shiftstealth

ENTERPRISE said:


> The long time staff here have *NO SAY* in the sale nor owners of the site, just to make this very clear. We are here working with VS making sure that OCN keeps to its core values so we do not become ''More of the same''. The staff here are tech enthusiasts just as much as yourself, so we have a vested interest in making sure OCN keeps its core values and qualities  VS are here to give OCN a platform as well as the financing, the OCN Staff are here to manage everything internally and us of Management maintain communication with VS to ensure OCN gets what it needs to prosper.


Yeah, it sucks Admin sold us out. Initially it wasn't as bad, but the re-sell to VS ruined this place. It is nice to see you are still around though. That being said i hope there are still many more improvements to come. I still haven't been very active since the change, and i suspect the forums as a whole haven't been. I wonder what will happen to this place. I bet they have reports on posts quantity before, and after the sale. Wonder if it lines up with their expectations of what was going to happen when they turned it into a dumpster fire.


----------



## Chipp

Sparhawk said:


> Definitely need more on the homepage. Missing the 'new/active' news articles layout. Hopefully some improvements coming soon.
> 
> The quick reply window has a list of 18 0's for 'attach'(ed) files. Not a great layout. Kind of kills the 'quick/simple' of quick reply. I had to scroll waaaaaay down to post this.
> 
> Got this error when clicking post via quick reply (I only clicked once):
> "The following errors occurred with your submission:
> This forum requires that you wait 10 seconds between posts. Please try again in 9 seconds. "
> 
> LOL. All the old thread links are broken as well. Top notch.



We are working on restoring the homepage to its familiar layout, what we end up with will be something similar to what we'd had for the last 10 or so years (latest discussion on the left, news highlights on the right, featured content above, forum index below the fold).

I'm also told the dev team are working on the redirects, we don't intend for old permalinks to be broken (thats obviously a nightmare for both usability and SEO)


----------



## Chipp

Shiftstealth said:


> Yeah, it sucks Admin sold us out. Initially it wasn't as bad, but the re-sell to VS ruined this place. It is nice to see you are still around though. That being said i hope there are still many more improvements to come. I still haven't been very active since the change, and i suspect the forums as a whole haven't been. I wonder what will happen to this place. I bet they have reports on posts quantity before, and after the sale. Wonder if it lines up with their expectations of what was going to happen when they turned it into a dumpster fire.



We (the management team) certainly don't begrudge admin for selling - the reality is he built a great thing which has given us many years of useful life, and we don't expect that will change much in the future. His personal life had changed to a point where running OCN couldn't be a priority for him anymore, and selling vs letting the community continue on as a ghost ship was the right call for him to make. Our new owners are just new owners - we'll continue to refine the community tooling to the extent we can, and take advantage of their other resources for content production, better ad campaigns, etc. This transition has been rougher out of the gate than we would have hoped for and we certainly wish that we could have provided a product which was more extensively tested, but, the pace of improvement since launch day has been swift (check the punchlist of issues resolved) and we have lots more officially recognized as things needing improvement which will get attention as soon as we can make it happen. This community is a community, and new owners and new software won't change the community and knowledge we've all built and shared here together.

We have an enormous pool of statistics and data on community health available, and we'll be pushing for changes to help ensure we have the ownership support to keep this community vibrant and active (which translates to profitable for its owners). A vibrant community attracts direct advertiser attention, and this will always be a better revenue-generating route than simple display advertising. Thankfully we are in a position where our best interests as a community align with our ownership's business interests, and we'll continue trying to make those interests serve all of our needs.


----------



## stryker7314

Chipp said:


> We are working on restoring the homepage to its familiar layout, what we end up with will be something similar to what we'd had for the last 10 or so years (latest discussion on the left, news highlights on the right, featured content above, forum index below the fold).
> 
> I'm also told the dev team are working on the redirects, we don't intend for old permalinks to be broken (thats obviously a nightmare for both usability and SEO)


Good, because OCN used to be my daily tech page, now I don't visit anymore. Borked beyond belief.


----------



## lester007

Can I edit my signature on my profile?


----------



## gonX

OCAddict said:


> We have access to latest discussions through the drop down up top, can it be removed from the right of the main screen?


This can be toggled in the bottom of the "Your Details" panel in your UserCP: http://www.overclock.net/forum/profile.php?do=editprofile


----------



## Tokkan

How do you intend to get feedback without a poll?
I would like to see a poll to understand how people reacted to the new design.

Regardless of that I'm going to go ahead and say this, as my profile says I'm not much of a talker... but I read. I read OCN alot, gives me tons of information that has been used in real life situations and also allowed me to move onto bigger/better things.
This new layout isn't exactly the best thing in terms of usability when comparing with the old one, could be the fact that I've been spoiled by the ease of use in the old forums where everything you wanted to reach was at hand. It seems work is in progress to restore the same usability and design that OCN had previously but with an upgraded platform. If that's the case hoorah.
Hoping for a better OCN but disapointed with what we have at hand currently.


----------



## VSG

gonX said:


> This can be toggled in the bottom of the "Your Details" panel in your UserCP: http://www.overclock.net/forum/profile.php?do=editprofile


What's the status of the reviews/product database? Not talking about OCN Labs.


----------



## gonX

lester007 said:


> Can I edit my signature on my profile?


You should be able to do this in the UserCP: http://www.overclock.net/forum/profile.php?do=editsignature



geggeg said:


> What's the status of the reviews/product database? Not talking about OCN Labs.


I haven't heard any updated status on this, unfortunately.


----------



## lester007

Thanks! there is a small learning curve before I get used to ocn new site.


----------



## Quantum Reality

AmericanLoco said:


> We could always go back to XtremeSystems! I'm sure they'd welcome us back, considering they only get around 10 posts a week these days.
> 
> That's why you set up a development and a production server. Import everything over to the development server, make a thread on the main forum asking some people to break in the new forum for a couple weeks, iron out most of the bugs, then once you have that switch everything to production.
> 
> Let's face it, maybe half the outstanding issues are going to be fixed before VS gives up and loads this site with even more ads.


My understanding is there was some kind of SNAFU in which the dev server was produced to the satisfaction of the OCN top staff in vetting the migration to VS. Then someone screwed up and when they went "production" it was an unfinished port-over from AVS.

I don't know who managed a screwup of that magnitude but people in this thread are correct that people have been fired for less. Why the dev server could not then be used to fix the porting problem on the production server, I don't know.


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

Quantum Reality said:


> My understanding is there was some kind of SNAFU in which the dev server was produced to the satisfaction of the OCN top staff in vetting the migration to VS. Then someone screwed up and when they went "production" it was an unfinished port-over from AVS.
> 
> I don't know who managed a screwup of that magnitude but people in this thread are correct that people have been fired for less. Why the dev server could not then be used to fix the porting problem on the production server, I don't know.


It's not the OCN staff that messed up; it's the former owner selling to VS who apparently either didn't care about maintaining the old standards or had staff that was too incompetent to properly make the transition (or both).


----------



## VeritronX

On mobile the subscription list has buttons for going to the first few posts or the last post of a thread, but clicking on the thread title also takes you to the last post made.

There doesn't seem to be a way to go to the first unread post as was the default on the previous site.. which makes catching up on things on mobile very frustrating.

This thread has jumped 30+ pages since I last looked at it and now I've lost my old position completely.


----------



## schuck6566

ENTERPRISE said:


> The long time staff here have *NO SAY* in the sale nor owners of the site, just to make this very clear. We are here working with VS making sure that OCN keeps to its core values so we do not become ''More of the same''. The staff here are tech enthusiasts just as much as yourself, so we have a vested interest in making sure OCN keeps its core values and qualities  VS are here to give OCN a platform as well as the financing, the OCN Staff are here to manage everything internally and us of Management maintain communication with VS to ensure OCN gets what it needs to prosper.


Again,you're saying you had no control in the sale or who own it. Got it. Then U say you're working with the owners to keep "core values and qualities" while saying on the other hand you guys are managing everything internally & VS is just providing the platform,cash,servers.Well,if it doesn't meet what their advertisers are looking for,are they gonna let you change it? Or if it's gonna cost them money,will they change it? (you know,like switching over to https and having their systems clocks current?lol) We hear alot from you guys(and I DO appreciate U trying 2 keep us in the loop) but little do we hear from peeps who actually represent VS. Or in a few weeks might we be hearing from you that "this,this,&this are what we can do,everything else is out of our hands..." As for the Punch list thread, the Overclock_Admin acct has had several people posting from it.WHO do we believe?


----------



## latelesley

Current state of OCN - 

https://media.giphy.com/media/YQPVI7u1Cue1W/giphy-downsized-large.gif

EDIT : and I think that the fact I can't even post a pic from a link, kinda sums it up.


----------



## stryker7314

latelesley said:


> Current state of OCN -
> 
> https://media.giphy.com/media/YQPVI7u1Cue1W/giphy-downsized-large.gif
> 
> EDIT : and I think that the fact I can't even post a pic from a link, kinda sums it up.


rip, foresee ocn going the way of the dodo


----------



## Jpmboy

http://web.archive.org/web/20180120085813/http://www.overclock.net/

thought I'd re-post this, just as a reminder of the Goal:


----------



## ryan92084

latelesley said:


> Current state of OCN -
> 
> https://media.giphy.com/media/YQPVI7u1Cue1W/giphy-downsized-large.gif
> 
> EDIT : and I think that the fact I can't even post a pic from a link, kinda sums it up.


Works just fine if you use the right link


----------



## iamjanco

Jpmboy said:


> http://web.archive.org/web/20180120085813/http://www.overclock.net/
> 
> thought I'd re-post this, just as a reminder of the Goal:


^+1 :thumb:


----------



## r3dgee

Why is the search function so horrible? I used to be able to search within individual threads and get results fast. Keyword search results will be highlighted and now it's gone. 

The pictures were accessible in the old website and that too is gone.


----------



## Chipp

schuck6566 said:


> Again,you're saying you had no control in the sale or who own it. Got it. Then U say you're working with the owners to keep "core values and qualities" while saying on the other hand you guys are managing everything internally & VS is just providing the platform,cash,servers.Well,if it doesn't meet what their advertisers are looking for,are they gonna let you change it? Or if it's gonna cost them money,will they change it? (you know,like switching over to https and having their systems clocks current?lol) We hear alot from you guys(and I DO appreciate U trying 2 keep us in the loop) but little do we hear from peeps who actually represent VS. Or in a few weeks might we be hearing from you that "this,this,&this are what we can do,everything else is out of our hands..." As for the Punch list thread, the Overclock_Admin acct has had several people posting from it.WHO do we believe?



None of us can predict the future - we can only relay that our team is committed to keeping the forums great for the long haul, and that the team we've worked with so far at VS has echoed that commitment. We don't have any reason to believe that they are dishonest or not genuine, despite having hoped for a smoother migration. All we can do is tell you that we'll keep working to get through these migration headaches, and ask that you bear with us and do your best to keep a positive attitude. We started where we started. The only important thing now is progress and building momentum.

Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## AlphaC

Is Gallery working yet?

I get the following error when uploading to an old gallery:
*



Error creating thumbnail! Error code: 1

Command:

"/usr/bin/mogrify" -strip -resize "200x" -resize "x200<" -gravity center -crop 200x200+0+0 -quality 70 -unsharp 10 '/usr/sites/overclock.net/www/htdocs/photopost/data/500/thumbs/specview_aorus.jpg'

Click to expand...

*It was a 60kb jpg


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

.Sup said:


> I like the new look


Yay, I finally found the ONE member that actually likes this new monstrosity of a forum! I'm glad at least that you like it but vBulletin is pure forum cancer as far as I'm concerned after several blissful years of interacting with Huddler on a daily basis. Every other site I visit is mired in vB awfulness so it was always such a real delight to visit OCN and see what a perfectly designed forum (at least from a feature and usability standpoint) looked like. Now every forum on my bookmarks list looks basically exactly the same... :angry:

EDIT - I forgot what the script was for the anger smiley and, since they "helpfully" decided to remove all of the post options from above the Quick Reply box I apparently got it wrong... :angry:


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

andrews2547 said:


> The old layout wasn't just a layout, it was a different platform entirely. What was used from 2011-2018 was Huddler, it was declared EOL so the switch had to be made, we are now using vBulletin. You can read more about it here:


Is there no Huddler platform at all anymore or was the latest version of OCN on Huddler itself just EOL? If not, then was the new or current version of Huddler considered (or was Wikia unwilling to allow its use after the sale of OCN)?


----------



## andrews2547

Majin SSJ Eric said:


> EDIT - I forgot what the script was for the anger smiley and, since they "helpfully" decided to remove all of the post options from above the Quick Reply box I apparently got it wrong... :angry:


The smiles are still there. On the right of the message box on the reply page and underneath the quick reply message box.

The code you're looking for it 



Code:


:mad:




Majin SSJ Eric said:


> Is there no Huddler platform at all anymore or was the latest version of OCN on Huddler itself just EOL? If not, then was the new or current version of Huddler considered (or was Wikia unwilling to allow its use after the sale of OCN)?


No Huddler at all. I believe the platform is discontinued. As far as I know, OCN was the last forum using Huddler for quite some time.


----------



## ryan92084

Majin SSJ Eric said:


> Is there no Huddler platform at all anymore or was the latest version of OCN on Huddler itself just EOL? If not, then was the new or current version of Huddler considered (or was Wikia unwilling to allow its use after the sale of OCN)?


Huddler was owned by wikia and is dead dead dead.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Jpmboy said:


> http://web.archive.org/web/20180120085813/http://www.overclock.net/
> 
> thought I'd re-post this, just as a reminder of the Goal:


Yep!!! Basically, if you want the forum members' opinion on how to "fix" this new platform then just look at the perfection that was the old platform (not just the Home page but EVERYTHING) and make this new site look and work identical to that. Then you will have very little complaints.


----------



## Laithan

Jpmboy said:


> http://web.archive.org/web/20180120085813/http://www.overclock.net/
> 
> thought I'd re-post this, just as a reminder of the Goal:


_*ROFL
I literally just went there too and just saw this post, you beat me to it!*_

I was going to say I fixed the problem! Everything is back to 'normal' now HAHA! 

-----


I hope these wayback links can/will be used as reference regarding how the new site should look. The closer you can bring us back to "home" the better for all methinks.


I would like to see lots of the same functionality if possible also. One of my threads I've invested a lot of time into to be "user friendly" just has a completely different look/vibe to it now as spoilers and layout has changed quite a bit. The before/after especially in the knowledge section is unfortunate. 

One of my threads
BEFORE
and
AFTER
(_*pay particular attention to the "mini-KNOWLEDGE BASE" section about half way down.. for example*_)
I also don't like the list of attachments all bunched up together at the end of the post.. I have information that accompanies those files for a reason.

It would be nice if the code could be updated to be "visually/functionally" compatible with Huddler so that many of us don't have to re-write/re-code pages upon pages... especially when we've lost edit rights to them over time anyway.

Can we just "wait" and pages will eventually visually/functionally be fixed or WILL we have to re-code? 
_*This would be nice to know for those who maintain threads that have been "somewhat broken" by the switch to vbulletin. *_


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

andrews2547 said:


> The smiles are still there. On the right of the message box on the reply page and underneath the quick reply message box.
> 
> The code you're looking for it
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> :mad:
> 
> 
> 
> No Huddler at all. I believe the platform is discontinued. As far as I know, OCN was the last forum using Huddler for quite some time.


This is the page I'm seeing when I click the "Go Advanced" button at the bottom of the page:










There are no post options above the comment box (not just smilies but text editor stuff like "Bold", "Italics", "Size", etc, and IMG, Hyperlink, Spoiler, and on and on and on) either. All that stuff used to show up above the Quick Reply comment box as well. Will that be coming back or are we just SOL?


----------



## ryan92084

Majin SSJ Eric said:


> This is the page I'm seeing when I click the "Go Advanced" button at the bottom of the page:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are no post options above the comment box (not just smilies but text editor stuff like "Bold", "Italics", "Size", etc, and IMG, Hyperlink, Spoiler, and on and on and on) either. All that stuff used to show up above the Quick Reply comment box as well. Will that be coming back or are we just SOL?


Change your editor in UserCP>Edit Options>Message Editor Interface. The enhanced is ugly but works.


----------



## Boomer1990

Chipp said:


> None of us can predict the future - we can only relay that our team is committed to keeping the forums great for the long haul, and that the team we've worked with so far at VS has echoed that commitment. We don't have any reason to believe that they are dishonest or not genuine, despite having hoped for a smoother migration. All we can do is tell you that we'll keep working to get through these migration headaches, and ask that you bear with us and do your best to keep a positive attitude. We started where we started. The only important thing now is progress and building momentum.
> 
> Thanks for the feedback.


So within the first minute of being on the site on mobile, while logged in I got the redirect. This is unacceptable, this has now been going on for people since the new rollout. Can you please get this fixed.


----------



## un1b4ll

I'm having a tough time figuring out how this was thought to be a good idea... For me, the 99% lurker, my daily OCN usage was valuable because of the former gathered news section. Now the homepage is... I... I'm sure it's valuable to some people but for my use case it kills OCN. No problem though, because what I believe should be on the home page is just now on http://www.overclock.net/forum/index.php#, except now there's no grouping of news posts, which is what made OCN valuable to me on a daily basis.

I've been around a long time and I'm definitely not going anywhere, but hits from me will probably go from a 2-3 per day down to a few when I'm feeling like contributing or have questions. The current setup takes the value of a mini-OCN-relevant news sharing front page away, and that's what I was coming for most of the time.

I realize I'm just one mostly useless contributor to this thread, so it's likely the popular thought will be 'suck it up', and that's fine, I'm just one old dude.


----------



## latelesley

ryan92084 said:


> Works just fine if you use the right link
> *snip*


Care to tell me how to use the "right link" then? I tried posting it in with IMG /IMG and nothing showed, tried it without and just got the link. I am stumped, and have no idea how to do it. I just tried the IMG thing cos it was mentioned earlier in the thread, and I can't find it now. Search was pointless. It didn't find the post I was looking for, just the thread. 

Thanks


----------



## Jpmboy

hotrod717 said:


> A light in the darkness. ( darn, can't put a thumbs up here buddy, i could on the old platform.)
> I think we were all quite happy with our old OCN. This new site is like taking many, many steps backwards. If this is the upgrade...... There are multiple other forums that look and perform 10x better than this. OCN was at the forefront of computer enthusiast forums and now looks like it just sprang up about 8-10 years in the past. Sorry, no kind words here. Whom ever did this, royally f'd up.


Hey Bro, lol - hopefully that post doesn't precipitate any OCN PTSD. :O

(gotta send you a PM with some unrelated questions)


----------



## ltpdttcdft

latelesley said:


> Care to tell me how to use the "right link" then? I tried posting it in with IMG /IMG and nothing showed, tried it without and just got the link. I am stumped, and have no idea how to do it. I just tried the IMG thing cos it was mentioned earlier in the thread, and I can't find it now. Search was pointless. It didn't find the post I was looking for, just the thread.
> 
> Thanks


Giphy converts .gif files into their own video format (so it's not actually an image any more).


----------



## Chipp

Boomer1990 said:


> So within the first minute of being on the site on mobile, while logged in I got the redirect. This is unacceptable, this has now been going on for people since the new rollout. Can you please get this fixed.



Thanks - I'll provide those examples to the ad ops team. We all agree that ads which redirect you elsewhere are unacceptable.




un1b4ll said:


> I'm having a tough time figuring out how this was thought to be a good idea... For me, the 99% lurker, my daily OCN usage was valuable because of the former gathered news section. Now the homepage is... I... I'm sure it's valuable to some people but for my use case it kills OCN. No problem though, because what I believe should be on the home page is just now on http://www.overclock.net/forum/index.php#, except now there's no grouping of news posts, which is what made OCN valuable to me on a daily basis.
> 
> I've been around a long time and I'm definitely not going anywhere, but hits from me will probably go from a 2-3 per day down to a few when I'm feeling like contributing or have questions. The current setup takes the value of a mini-OCN-relevant news sharing front page away, and that's what I was coming for most of the time.
> 
> I realize I'm just one mostly useless contributor to this thread, so it's likely the popular thought will be 'suck it up', and that's fine, I'm just one old dude.



Far from it - you might be just one old dude, but we appreciate your opinion.  We know the homepage Industry News module was a useful favorite, and we're working on restoring it ASAP.


----------



## Overclock_Admin

Boomer1990 said:


> So within the first minute of being on the site on mobile, while logged in I got the redirect. This is unacceptable, this has now been going on for people since the new rollout. Can you please get this fixed.


I believe we will have to start reporting these to block them. I will confirm and get up a reporting thread in the bug section.

We also need the device, software, and versions to be able to block those.

Jeff M


----------



## latelesley

ltpdttcdft said:


> Giphy converts .gif files into their own video format (so it's not actually an image any more).


Oh right! I didn't know that. I thought it was just an ordinary gif. 

So lets try again with a downloaded gif file...


----------



## kevindd992002

Admittedly, the new interface really sucks, sorry


----------



## ryan92084

latelesley said:


> Care to tell me how to use the "right link" then? I tried posting it in with IMG /IMG and nothing showed, tried it without and just got the link. I am stumped, and have no idea how to do it. I just tried the IMG thing cos it was mentioned earlier in the thread, and I can't find it now. Search was pointless. It didn't find the post I was looking for, just the thread.
> 
> Thanks





latelesley said:


> Oh right! I didn't know that. I thought it was just an ordinary gif.
> 
> So lets try again with a downloaded gif file...


your url was the issue
[ IMG]https://media.giphy.com/media/YQPVI7u1Cue1W/giphy.gif[/IMG ] minus the spaces was the right one


----------



## Deedaz

can we get this at the top of the page instead of the bottom? I've been frustrated for days because I couldn't find these options!


----------



## Liranan

Terrible doesn't begin to explain what these forums look like. It's like you guys tried to recreate Facebook and created Failbook instead. Likes?? Seriously?


----------



## latelesley

ryan92084 said:


> your url was the issue
> [ IMG]https://media.giphy.com/media/YQPVI7u1Cue1W/giphy.gif[/IMG ] minus the spaces was the right one


Thanks Ryan. 

Ok last try..











EDIT : YAY!!! Thanks guys for the help. I've learned a couple of things today


----------



## VSG

lol more AVS mentions in the warnings/infractions page too. Getting real amateurish here.


----------



## inedenimadam

Can someone tell me if the +rep/like button is gone? I cant tell if it has been removed on OCN or if its just no-script blocking elements.


----------



## epic1337

inedenimadam said:


> Can someone tell me if the +rep/like button is gone? I cant tell if it has been removed on OCN or if its just no-script blocking elements.


its disabled by the admin due to complaints.


----------



## latelesley

inedenimadam said:


> Can someone tell me if the +rep/like button is gone? I cant tell if it has been removed on OCN or if its just no-script blocking elements.


They've temporarily removed the like link, till they rename it as Rep. It'll be back once they get on to modifying that part of the system. 

http://www.overclock.net/forum/1779...73-update-punch-list-bugs-errors-request.html


----------



## STEvil

Overclock_Admin said:


> I believe we will have to start reporting these to block them. I will confirm and get up a reporting thread in the bug section.
> 
> We also need the device, software, and versions to be able to block those.
> 
> Jeff M


Or you could just not allow an obtrusive script based advertising platform to crap all over the forum. I dont even visit from mobile anymore..


----------



## epic1337

STEvil said:


> Or you could just not allow an obtrusive script based advertising platform to crap all over the forum. I dont even visit from mobile anymore..


yeah, it would be simpler to just look for the source and directly take it off OCN's list of ads.


----------



## adamkatt

change it back to this... messing with a good design makes no sense. http://web.archive.org/web/20180120085813/http://www.overclock.net/


----------



## Xclock

I experience slow forum when switch between pages in the forum. also notice sluggish and stutter. did not have this kind of problem with old forum though. will this be sorted in future? thanks for the hard work guys.....


----------



## Shiftstealth

Chipp said:


> We (the management team) certainly don't begrudge admin for selling - the reality is he built a great thing which has given us many years of useful life, and we don't expect that will change much in the future. His personal life had changed to a point where running OCN couldn't be a priority for him anymore, and selling vs letting the community continue on as a ghost ship was the right call for him to make. Our new owners are just new owners - we'll continue to refine the community tooling to the extent we can, and take advantage of their other resources for content production, better ad campaigns, etc. This transition has been rougher out of the gate than we would have hoped for and we certainly wish that we could have provided a product which was more extensively tested, but, the pace of improvement since launch day has been swift (check the punchlist of issues resolved) and we have lots more officially recognized as things needing improvement which will get attention as soon as we can make it happen. This community is a community, and new owners and new software won't change the community and knowledge we've all built and shared here together.
> 
> We have an enormous pool of statistics and data on community health available, and we'll be pushing for changes to help ensure we have the ownership support to keep this community vibrant and active (which translates to profitable for its owners). A vibrant community attracts direct advertiser attention, and this will always be a better revenue-generating route than simple display advertising. Thankfully we are in a position where our best interests as a community align with our ownership's business interests, and we'll continue trying to make those interests serve all of our needs.


Do they have no intention of changing the formatting of the forum other than the homepage? As others have stated currently this is a very copy pasta layout other than the colors which i'm sure weren't hard to change. As others have stated if the layout / format remains in its current state it is going to be hard to take this as a PC enthusiast platform when our forums look the exact same as some my little pony forums layout.


----------



## randomizer

I must admit I find it a amusing how much love Huddler is getting in this thread. It doesn't seem all that long ago that people were decrying it. Same goes for the super wide layout. A few years ago (perhaps not on this forum) everyone wanted sites to "take advantage" of their widescreen monitors and couldn't handle a bit of space on the sides.

I'd like to know if it's possible to turn off new quote notifications. Frankly I don't care if I was quoted, there's a good chance I'll have a subscription for the thread anyway.


----------



## fragamemnon

This is a "performance test" of OCN.
Here's another one.
And a second visit.

Let's have a good look at these, shall we? I will not even bother commenting.
OCN itself is just a small fraction of the traffic. I can't believe how vast the underlying profit-generating system is...

@*Overclock_Admin* I am very eager to see your stance on the quality of your services. Shouldn't there be a limit, or is it the sky? :laugher: 
I am very curious as to what the contract's specifics are. Or maybe not; I don't want to see it.



@*ENTERPRISE* , @*Chipp* , and every single dedicated OCN staff member - I am very sorry that you have had to accept and put up with all this crap. I would probably not be as tolerant and optimistic as you.


----------



## randomizer

fragamemnon said:


> This is a "performance test" of OCN.
> Here's another one.
> And a second visit.


Who's got the 3664×2748 avatar? :applaud:


----------



## epic1337

randomizer said:


> Who's got the 3664×2748 avatar? :applaud:


even bigger yet, Deedaz uses a 6000x4000 2.2MB avatar.

speaking of avatars, i think replacing it with a thumbnail instead of the actual uploaded image would be better for page loading.
at least the file size and resolution would be somewhat consistent, but animated gifs may get broken.

edit: now that i think about it, thats a praactical suggestion.
replace avatars with thumbnails.

edit2: the small avatar on the top-right corner is also full image size, wow.
the one in the user page is a thumbnail though, what gives?


----------



## Magical Eskimo

A small thing I've noticed that we don't have any more, I'm not sure if it's been mentioned yet - the "X new posts" notification you used to get at the bottom right corner when sat viewing a thread. It would be nice to get that back at some point.


----------



## OCAddict

gonX said:


> This can be toggled in the bottom of the "Your Details" panel in your UserCP: http://www.overclock.net/forum/profile.php?do=editprofile


Thank You!


----------



## randomizer

epic1337 said:


> speaking of avatars, i think replacing it with a thumbnail instead of the actual uploaded image would be better for page loading.
> at least the file size and resolution would be somewhat consistent, but animated gifs may get broken.



A simple restriction on file size is probably sufficient as dimensions can be scaled to fit (as they already are). I don't see any mention of a file size restriction in the avatar page, but it does limit the dimensions to 140x140. Presumably the avatars were uploaded earlier and either we've always had this problem or Huddler scaled the image during upload and displayed one of the scaled copies. If the latter then the originals must have been ported across.


----------



## y2kcamaross

Almost a week later and the homepage is still utterly useless? I'll try back in another week


----------



## looniam

randomizer said:


> I must admit I find it a amusing how much love Huddler is getting in this thread. It doesn't seem all that long ago that people were decrying it. Same goes for the super wide layout. A few years ago (perhaps not on this forum) everyone wanted sites to "take advantage" of their widescreen monitors and couldn't handle a bit of space on the sides.
> 
> I'd like to know if it's possible to turn off new quote notifications. Frankly I don't care if I was quoted, there's a good chance I'll have a subscription for the thread anyway.


----------



## epic1337

randomizer said:


> A simple restriction on file size is probably sufficient as dimensions can be scaled to fit (as they already are). I don't see any mention of a file size restriction in the avatar page, but it does limit the dimensions to 140x140. Presumably the avatars were uploaded earlier and either we've always had this problem or Huddler scaled the image during upload and displayed one of the scaled copies. If the latter then the originals must have been ported across.


well yeah, but a thumbnail would still be a better fit as you can keep the original size for the user page, where the forums won't get directly affected.

and on this topic, i would like for the avatar on the top-right corner, along with the search icon, to be increased in size.
currently the avatar on that top-right corner is resized into 25x25, it would be better if it was a 60x60 thumbnail instead.


----------



## the1freeMan

Ehm.. where did the image search box go? This change is so annoying , things are either in the wrong place or missing and it was more readable before too.

Almost forgot the friggin' email notifications. Are you crazy? Forcing that stuff on people is just low.


----------



## randomizer

looniam said:


>



_Of course_ that's where the setting is. I should have known that user tagging means notifications. :doh:

Thank you.


----------



## epic1337

randomizer said:


> _Of course_ that's where the setting is. I should have known that user tagging means notifications. :doh:
> 
> Thank you.


ahaha, user CP is pretty much the main thing people visit in OCN for the past few days, you could find many interesting things hidden in it.


----------



## randomizer

epic1337 said:


> ahaha, user CP is pretty much the main thing people visit in OCN for the past few days, you could find many interesting things hidden in it.



I have been using it alot too, but I've never ventured that far down the list, as I didn't think it was important. Frankly the categorisation of options is bizarre. There's a "Messaging & Notification" section under "Settings & Options", yet most of the notifications are under "User Tagging". Then you've got the sidebar toggle under your user details. I don't see much connection between sidebar visibility and my phone number. At least my PM inbox contains my PMs.


----------



## Hefny

There used to be a box on the top right hand side, with minimized pics, through which I could browse the pictures added to a thread. So if I go the NZXT S340's forum, I could just check the latest builds from the new joiners.


----------



## keikei

I know this has been reported in before, but I dont see it in the punch list. Site defaults to 'mobile' version when I enter into the site. Thank you.


----------



## TinyRichard

So, this "sale" of OCN to new owners. Was this like a Craigslist ad/response thing where you exchanged some discs with a few guys over at the Costco parking lot? 

I imagine the ad response must've been along the lines of "Hey man, was SYSOP of Broadsword & Bat'leths BBS from '84 - '88, have experience with TriBBS and Wildcat. Trade for N64, brah?"


----------



## andrews2547

adamkatt said:


> change it back to this... messing with a good design makes no sense. http://web.archive.org/web/20180120085813/http://www.overclock.net/


That's a completely different platform, Huddler, which is EOL. You can read more about it here: http://www.overclock.net/forum/3-ov...ormation/1648609-overclock-net-migration.html


----------



## huzzug

When I try to upload pics via mobile (yes, you can use the websites full version on mobile), I get the files security token is missing. What exactly is this token?


----------



## tpi2007

For those very few that said that the Huddler transition was almost as bad, let's look at facts and how it actually went:


Here is the site on its original vBulletin platform on the 7th of November of 2011, before the transition to Huddler:

https://web.archive.org/web/20111107022850/http://www.overclock.net:80/



And here is the archive's next available snapshot four days later, on Nov 11, already on Huddler:

https://web.archive.org/web/20111111011300/http://www.overclock.net:80/


----------



## WizardontheJob

Are there plans to return the Market Place rating to our Avatar information? I really liked seeing this.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

So I figured out what's up with the mobile site. The mobile site's homepage has been reporting that I have new PMs. Tapping the link to PMs takes me to the user CP, which isn't very helpful. Going to my PM inbox shows no new PMs.

It turns out that that number is actually the amount of new notifications that I have, e.g. quoted in posts. There's some disconnect between the UI and backend, clearly.


----------



## ThrashZone

andrews2547 said:


> That's a completely different platform, Huddler, which is EOL. You can read more about it here: http://www.overclock.net/forum/3-ov...ormation/1648609-overclock-net-migration.html


Hi,
While you guys and gals are going to vB others are going from vB to the new xenforo


----------



## jvillaveces

It's good to see the devs had a well deserved rest over the weekend: the Punch list was "Last edited by Overclock_Admin; 01-26-2018 at 03:23 PM" 

It's very natural for them to take this break, in order to preserve their energy for when they might need to deal with an emergency. :thumbsdow

Now that the workweek has started again (at least in the western hemisphere, perhaps the devs are in India?), can we expect to see some progress again on the issues and bugs that the community has identified as priorities?


----------



## iamjanco

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> While you guys and gals are going to vB others are going from vB to the new xenforo


I thought about purchasing a license for xenforo and a hosting package for it, but it would only be to play around initially. The disk space and bandwidth needed to host a site with the subscriber base like this one could be cost prohibitive. 

SMF (Simple Machines Forum) is another option. I've got an older, non-responsive test bed for it *set up here* (not computer related though).


----------



## vegaspimp22

*Complaints/suggestioins for new platform*

I am not a huge fan of how the site works on mobile platforms now. Very tedious to post pictures. Needs easier method.

I also struggle to find any way to edit texts with bold option or letter size. 

I dont even see a help section, im sure there is one, i just cant find it.


Why do pictures by default come in sideways? How in the world do you fix? And why does it say drag pics here, but you have to scroll down to upload first. Cant that be minimized by just doing the drag here option only.


----------



## JackCY

There is a frequent double posting warning when it tries to double post and gets prevented by a 10s timer. Has OCN with vBulletin returned to the old double posting bug?

---

Image posting? Seems like the OCN hosting of images is dead for now or from now on? As in you can only link to images hosted elsewhere. I do not mind this but they should restore the old photos. Of course on mobile when you gotta click to other sites to host the images and then post links it's not as friendly as it used to be with OCN direct hosting.


----------



## ryan92084

JackCY said:


> There is a frequent double posting warning when it tries to double post and gets prevented by a 10s timer. Has OCN with vBulletin returned to the old double posting bug?
> 
> ---
> 
> Image posting? Seems like the OCN hosting of images is dead for now or from now on? As in you can only link to images hosted elsewhere. I do not mind this but they should restore the old photos. Of course on mobile when you gotta click to other sites to host the images and then post links it's not as friendly as it used to be with OCN direct hosting.


image posting has a work around for the currently poor system http://www.overclock.net/forum/1779...45-inserting-pictures-posts.html#post26619633 they are still working on restoring old pictures and the mobile site is just gross atm.


----------



## LancerVI

Just wanted to say that it seems most of the things I do on OCN seem to work. Really, my only complaint now is the homepage and https. While I prefer what we had, this layout is growing on me. I'm acutally starting to like the "Latest Discussions" sidebar. 

Anyway. Keep plugging away team and get that homepage squared away! I need my "one glance, news list."


----------



## gonX

epic1337 said:


> even bigger yet, Deedaz uses a 6000x4000 2.2MB avatar.
> 
> speaking of avatars, i think replacing it with a thumbnail instead of the actual uploaded image would be better for page loading.
> at least the file size and resolution would be somewhat consistent, but animated gifs may get broken.
> 
> edit: now that i think about it, thats a praactical suggestion.
> replace avatars with thumbnails.
> 
> edit2: the small avatar on the top-right corner is also full image size, wow.
> the one in the user page is a thumbnail though, what gives?


I've noticed these avatar issues too. I've made a bug report about it: www.overclock.net/forum/17790-bugs-technical-issues/1651137-avatars-need-rework-new-post.html



keikei said:


> I know this has been reported in before, but I dont see it in the punch list. Site defaults to 'mobile' version when I enter into the site. Thank you.


It's there:


Overclock_Admin said:


> *Reported/In Progress:*
> - Mobile Skin on desktop will not revert to Full Skin - remove default





huzzug said:


> When I try to upload pics via mobile (yes, you can use the websites full version on mobile), I get the files security token is missing. What exactly is this token?


Probably the CSRF token. Why it would be missing I have no idea why. Which browser and OS are you using on mobile?



WizardontheJob said:


> Are there plans to return the Market Place rating to our Avatar information? I really liked seeing this.


We already have this, it's the "feedback score". The display number is currently always 0. It's reported as "Trade Rating Missing" in the punch list


----------



## keikei

LancerVI said:


> Just wanted to say that it seems most of the things I do on OCN seem to work. Really, my only complaint now is the homepage and https. While I prefer what we had, this layout is growing on my. I'm acutally starting to like the "Latest Discussions" sidebar.
> 
> Anyway. Keep plugging away team and get that homepage squared away! I need my "one glance, news list."


I find myself looking at the 'latest discussions' sidebar as well. @ admin: Regarding the sidebar, is it possible to shrink the text title a bit to show more of the title? It seems large and clunky atm. I would like to see the post count change to new posts (unread) instead of the total number. Maybe change it aesthetically as well. A bright blue perhaps to match the general theme. Thank you.


----------



## schuck6566

Well,I gotta say it could be worse. I found a post where people on another forum on Huddler were given less than 72 hours to get their pictures,ect.off the site before it closed back in April,2017. That was a site that had been up for 18 years with people posting. 18 years of pics & less than 72 hours to download them IF you saw the post as soon as it was put up. We may complain about the move,but @ least the site is still available and supposedly all our stuff is coming back. (pics,features,ect.) I'll give them some more time & keep hoping they follow up on the punch list and other things we find/request. :thumb: P.S. the 72 hours was because the owners of the url didn't wish to continue with a forum/had other less expensive plans for it. SOooo we are kinda fortunate people!


----------



## Overclock_Admin

jvillaveces said:


> It's good to see the devs had a well deserved rest over the weekend: the Punch list was "Last edited by Overclock_Admin; 01-26-2018 at 03:23 PM"
> 
> It's very natural for them to take this break, in order to preserve their energy for when they might need to deal with an emergency. :thumbsdow
> 
> Now that the workweek has started again (at least in the western hemisphere, perhaps the devs are in India?), can we expect to see some progress again on the issues and bugs that the community has identified as priorities?


I was online both days, just because the Punch List was not updated does not mean anybody was not online.

We are US and Canadian based.

Jeff M


----------



## Overclock_Admin

*Hello all,

Review punch List here:
http://www.overclock.net/forum/1779...73-update-punch-list-bugs-errors-request.html

Reminder to report bugs here:
http://www.overclock.net/forum/17790-bugs-technical-issues/

Jeff M*


----------



## Overclock_Admin

*Hello all,

Review punch List here:
http://www.overclock.net/forum/1779...73-update-punch-list-bugs-errors-request.html

Reminder to report bugs here:
http://www.overclock.net/forum/17790-bugs-technical-issues/

Jeff M*


----------



## Overclock_Admin

Boomer1990 said:


> So within the first minute of being on the site on mobile, while logged in I got the redirect. This is unacceptable, this has now been going on for people since the new rollout. Can you please get this fixed.


Can you report this here:
http://www.overclock.net/forum/1779...mobile-pop-reporting-thread.html#post26629873

Also any other getting Pop Up redirects.

Jeff M


----------



## tpi2007

@*Overclock_Admin*: the next time you update the punch list, could you please make it a separate item with a timestamp instead of adding to the pile? At least for the resolved items list. 

It will be much easier to see how things are going than having to re-read the whole list and play a game of spot the difference.


----------



## Overclock_Admin

tpi2007 said:


> @*Overclock_Admin*: the next time you update the punch list, could you please make it a separate item with a timestamp instead of adding to the pile? At least for the resolved items list.
> 
> It will be much easier to see how things are going than having to re-read the whole list and play a game of spot the difference.


New bugs will be added to the bottom of the Reported/In Progress section.

New fixes will be removed from Reported/In Progress section and added to the bottom of the Resolved section.

Jeff M


----------



## xenkw0n

Maybe I'm not doing it right but looking at my subscriptions and not being taken to the last post you saw makes it very hard to follow larger threads.


----------



## ryan92084

xenkw0n said:


> Maybe I'm not doing it right but looking at my subscriptions and not being taken to the last post you saw makes it very hard to follow larger threads.


See thumbnail


----------



## Simmons572

xenkw0n said:


> Maybe I'm not doing it right but looking at my subscriptions and not being taken to the last post you saw makes it very hard to follow larger threads.












This is the button you need to press in order to see your last viewed post.

EDIT: looks like their's 2 ways to do it lol


----------



## xenkw0n

Perfect, thank you. I knew there had to be something I wasn't doing right.


----------



## blaze2210

It's sad that, out of my 12 pages of thread subscriptions, this is the most active thread. So my OCN time is now just spent reading about changes and such to the site. We have apparently lost loads of members....


----------



## tpi2007

Overclock_Admin said:


> New bugs will be added to the bottom of the Reported/In Progress section.
> 
> New fixes will be removed from Reported/In Progress section and added to the bottom of the Resolved section.
> 
> Jeff M



I was going to ask if that was with timestamps, but I just saw the list and no. Since you're adding it at the top when you last updated the list, why not do it in the list itself, like shown below? 

Please keep in mind that with an uncertain update schedule and with many items being added at once, it's next to impossible to know exactly where the list ended before if there is no cut-off line. Figuring out what's new becomes more and more cumbersome each time there's an update. 

We should be able to quickly parse it and not have to read it completely and remember where it last ended each time.


----------



## ihatelolcats

will old rigs from rigbuilder be restored or are they gone?


----------



## fragamemnon

tpi2007 said:


> I was going to ask if that was with timestamps, but I just saw the list and no. Since you're adding it at the top when you last updated the list, why not do it in the list itself, like shown below?
> 
> Please keep in mind that with an uncertain update schedule and with many items being added at once, it's next to impossible to know exactly where the list ended before if there is no cut-off line. Figuring out what's new becomes more and more cumbersome each time there's an update.
> 
> We should be able to quickly parse it and not have to read it completely and remember where it last ended each time.



The first few times I thought there were no updates at all and it was only a repost until I accidentally saw a difference. That's _very_ amateurish and I am having a hard time believing that anybody with experience in leading a project or developing or [insert any activity which demands the least bit of organisation] is keeping a log.

Yesterday I began making my own list of changes and then it occurred to me how stupid this is - me making a list and posting it - so I scrapped it...








Perhaps I'll do it, after all.


----------



## Simmons572

tpi2007 said:


> I was going to ask if that was with timestamps, but I just saw the list and no. Since you're adding it at the top when you last updated the list, why not do it in the list itself, like shown below?
> 
> Please keep in mind that with an uncertain update schedule and with many items being added at once, it's next to impossible to know exactly where the list ended before if there is no cut-off line. Figuring out what's new becomes more and more cumbersome each time there's an update.
> 
> We should be able to quickly parse it and not have to read it completely and remember where it last ended each time.


I second this idea.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

fragamemnon said:


> The first few times I thought there were no updates at all and it was only a repost until I accidentally saw a difference. That's _very_ amateurish and I am having a hard time believing that anybody with experience in leading a project or developing or [insert any activity which demands the least bit of organisation] is keeping a log.
> 
> Yesterday I began making my own list of changes and then it occurred to me how stupid this is - me making a list and posting it - so I scrapped it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps I'll do it, after all.


The Punch list thread is more so for quick reference, though it could be made clearer, it still provides updates as to the current situation. Please rest assured that a more detailed log with case ID's are being kept


----------



## fragamemnon

ENTERPRISE said:


> The Punch list thread is more so for quick reference, though it could be made clearer, it still provides updates as to the current situation. Please rest assured that a more detailed log with case ID's are being kept



Good. But why isn't it public? Surely you understand how frustrating it is to everyone to not be able to keep track of progress.


----------



## Overclock_Admin

ihatelolcats said:


> will old rigs from rigbuilder be restored or are they gone?


Working on it, see this thread.

http://www.overclock.net/forum/1779...73-update-punch-list-bugs-errors-request.html

Jeff M


----------



## Overclock_Admin

fragamemnon said:


> Good. But why isn't it public? Surely you understand how frustrating it is to everyone to not be able to keep track of progress.


Here it is.

http://www.overclock.net/forum/1779...73-update-punch-list-bugs-errors-request.html

Jeff M


----------



## Overclock_Admin

tpi2007 said:


> I was going to ask if that was with timestamps, but I just saw the list and no. Since you're adding it at the top when you last updated the list, why not do it in the list itself, like shown below?
> 
> Please keep in mind that with an uncertain update schedule and with many items being added at once, it's next to impossible to know exactly where the list ended before if there is no cut-off line. Figuring out what's new becomes more and more cumbersome each time there's an update.
> 
> We should be able to quickly parse it and not have to read it completely and remember where it last ended each time.


10-4, updated and added Red and Bold.

Jeff M


----------



## tpi2007

Overclock_Admin said:


> 10-4, updated and added Red and Bold.
> 
> Jeff M



?

That 



> *(Updated 1/29/2018 - 1:26pm CST) *


mention should be *in the middle of* the items list as it was on the 26 and the new items added today. Being at the end of the list accomplishes nothing in terms of making it quicker to parse. 

Please look at the picture I provided again.


----------



## Overclock_Admin

tpi2007 said:


> ?
> 
> That
> 
> 
> 
> mention should be *in the middle of* the items list as it was on the 26 and the new items added today. Being at the end of the list accomplishes nothing in terms of making it quicker to parse.
> 
> Please look at the picture I provided again.


I see what you mean, just gonna update the page with the date/time.

So many bugs, items going back for rework/followup, and cooks in the kitchen that I will just update the page as info and case numbers come in. Otherwise will be too confusing.

Jeff M


----------



## ACM

You guys must be doing something because the site is slower than molasses right now.

LOL. look at this GTMetrix report.
https://gtmetrix.com/reports/www.overclock.net/fsxQvwt2


----------



## tpi2007

Overclock_Admin said:


> I see what you mean, just gonna update the page with the date/time.
> 
> So many bugs, items going back for rework/followup, and cooks in the kitchen that I will just update the page as info and case numbers come in. Otherwise will be too confusing.
> 
> Jeff M


Confusing for who? Right now it's confusing for everybody except you.

You already have to add 5, 6 or whatever number of new items to the bottom of the list at a time, so before doing that, hit "Enter", add a line saying 

"Update: [date and time]:"

and then put the new items in there.

All we're asking for is a single line. The one you now put in red and bold (and since removed), but _before _you add the new stuff. I don't see how this is either hard or confusing or time consuming. 

It's one line placed where it matters.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Guys, 

In reality the list on the Punch List is easy to decipher. Lets let the Devs focus on fixes and fetures as opposed to pestering them to make a list look ''Nicer''. I am sure we would rather things just got sorted as opposed to a nice looking list right ? 

Further posts relating to this will be deleted from here on in.


----------



## lurker2501

ACM said:


> You guys must be doing something because the site is slower than molasses right now.
> 
> LOL. look at this GTMetrix report.
> https://gtmetrix.com/reports/www.overclock.net/fsxQvwt2


They are bringing back the vintage dial up feel for the forum. Get used to that.


----------



## schuck6566

ACM said:


> You guys must be doing something because the site is slower than molasses right now.
> 
> LOL. look at this GTMetrix report.
> https://gtmetrix.com/reports/www.overclock.net/fsxQvwt2


LOL, was just getting ready 2 run a scan thinking I'd picked up something from the drive I just hooked up & formatted! Thanks 4 saving me the time.:thumb:


lurker2501 said:


> They are bringing back the vintage dial up feel for the forum. Get used to that.


ROTFL,this is the old AOL dial up feel, I keep listening for the Sqeee,errrr,awrrr each time the page loads. (I think AOL might've been a tad quicker with my dial-up)
Edit: 39 seconds from the time I clicked submit to the time the new page stopped loading.


----------



## umeng2002

I still don't know how to turn off email notifications. I see no option for that in the user CP.

It's fun being blasted with 40 emails a day.


----------



## Overclock_Admin

Site is chugging, tagged operations to take a look.

Jeff M


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

JackCY said:


> There is a frequent double posting warning when it tries to double post and gets prevented by a 10s timer. Has OCN with vBulletin returned to the old double posting bug?
> 
> ---
> 
> Image posting? Seems like the OCN hosting of images is dead for now or from now on? As in you can only link to images hosted elsewhere.


That's not totally true. There is a work-around for it. Go to my build log (Roisin Dearg) near the end; I listed the steps for the work-around there.


----------



## Overclock_Admin

umeng2002 said:


> I still don't know how to turn off email notifications. I see no option for that in the user CP.
> 
> It's fun being blasted with 40 emails a day.


Did you try these settings?

http://www.overclock.net/forum/usertag.php?do=profile&action=options

Jeff M


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

I have a new bug for you. Downloading pages here is taking forever today.


----------



## ZoomThruPoom

Props to you mods out there!! 

I know ya'll have been working overtime since the change. And I understand much is out of your hands at this point, and you guys do seem to genuinely care about this site and it's community.

Now with that said... I BEG that you guys do everything you can to keep this site from NOT looking like a replica of AVS forums or all the other Vertical Scope forums out there. AVS got taken over in 2014 because "Huddler is dead" and now the same fate has finally hit my beloved OCN.

Funny though the "new" site is almost an exact copy of the AVS forums current condition. And they are missing things still from their transition back in 2014. Picture uploads never quite returned to their former glory, "thumbs up" was changed to "Likes" and never changed back. Just a couple of examples that plague AVS forums in it's current condition that sound disturbingly familiar.

So the uproar from the changes by some users is understandable. Even if they seem trigger happy, too quick to judgement, reactions by users it might just be justified if they've been active on other forums across the web and seen first hand what a Vertical Scope take over fully entails.

On the Pontiac forum I was active on we lost picture uploading entirely. Could only link to hosting sites, after VS took it over years ago. And it never came back.

Please fight like MANY Mel Gibson's to keep Overclock.net from being just another cookie cutter website.


----------



## Reaper28

Lady Fitzgerald said:


> I have a new bug for you. Downloading pages here is taking forever today.


I know it's really bad the site ran great yesterday maybe even a little faster than usual but this is annoying.


Also you guys should put the "forum" page back to the homepage it was a lot easier to navigate and better looking


----------



## fragamemnon

:laugher:


I'm out of here.


Some questions are diligently omitted,

Recently I can barely load a page within the minute,

We even have no idea what a changelog is!


----------



## keikei

Lady Fitzgerald said:


> I have a new bug for you. Downloading pages here is taking forever today.


Same here.


----------



## Diffident

iamjanco said:


> I thought about purchasing a license for xenforo and a hosting package for it, but it would only be to play around initially. The disk space and bandwidth needed to host a site with the subscriber base like this one could be cost prohibitive.
> 
> SMF (Simple Machines Forum) is another option. I've got an older, non-responsive test bed for it *set up here* (not computer related though).



SMF is my favorite. I used to run it when I had my gaming clan. 

I think that huddler was a fork of SMF, they look like the same forum...at least on the user side.


----------



## Shiftstealth

ZoomThruPoom said:


> Props to you mods out there!!
> 
> I know ya'll have been working overtime since the change. And I understand much is out of your hands at this point, and you guys do seem to genuinely care about this site and it's community.
> 
> Now with that said... I BEG that you guys do everything you can to keep this site from NOT looking like a replica of AVS forums or all the other Vertical Scope forums out there. AVS got taken over in 2014 because "Huddler is dead" and now the same fate has finally hit my beloved OCN.
> 
> Funny though the "new" site is almost an exact copy of the AVS forums current condition. And they are missing things still from their transition back in 2014. Picture uploads never quite returned to their former glory, "thumbs up" was changed to "Likes" and never changed back. Just a couple of examples that plague AVS forums in it's current condition that sound disturbingly familiar.
> 
> So the uproar from the changes by some users is understandable. Even if they seem trigger happy, too quick to judgement, reactions by users it might just be justified if they've been active on other forums across the web and seen first hand what a Vertical Scope take over fully entails.
> 
> On the Pontiac forum I was active on we lost picture uploading entirely. Could only link to hosting sites, after VS took it over years ago. And it never came back.
> 
> Please fight like MANY Mel Gibson's to keep Overclock.net from being just another cookie cutter website.


110% this. I think i might be migrating over to another forum such as something as lowly as Linus's forums because this is a dumpster fire.


----------



## jaredismee

there are 2 things I 100% will not tolerate.

1. redirects without clicking links on mobile platform. (100% done using this site on phones if this does not get fixed)

2. captchas that require me to watch a video add to make a post (so far seems limited to non registered accounts, but if it comes to my end i will leave)


----------



## adadk

ZoomThruPoom said:


> ....I BEG that you guys do everything you can to keep this site from NOT looking like a replica of AVS forums or all the other Vertical Scope forums out there.....


Ain't gonna happen unfortunately. VS owns this now, so they're going to try and squeeze as much revenue-generating material as they can on this site. They bought this site to make money on, not to "support the community" as they'll tell you. They've done it to hundreds of forums before, and they'll do it to hundreds of forums in the future.


----------



## Laithan

this site is SO INCREDIBLY SLOW right now it is DRIVING ME INSANE
-REP to new hosting site 



and I've reported this bug already once (no acknowledgement that I can tell) and right now it happened again... and got on my nerves.. after already being cranky about how god awful SLOW it is right now. I think 56K was faster..


(1) I typed up a reply to a message in my thread and I click on the preview button and it shows me what I typed in the preview window, seems ok at first glance.. 

(2) Then it ERASED everything I typed in the text editor... EVERYTHING I typed, poof gone... 

(3) Instead what was there was old text back from a PREVIOUS post that I made.. DAYS ago... AND already posted (wasn't a draft)

(4) AND the text wasn't even from the same thread! The replaced text was from THIS thread, replying in a completely different thread..


Folks... the egg has been cooked... it's just not fun anymore... Mythbusters proved that YES you CAN shine a pile of poo... but not *this* one..


----------



## Matthew Kane

Verticalscope is a horrible web platform, to them they don't care about anyone except pushing more and more Ads onto the site.


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

Overclock_Admin said:


> Working on it, see this thread.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/forum/1779...73-update-punch-list-bugs-errors-request.html
> 
> Jeff M


When the big, fat, hairy heck were you planning on adding the inability of inserting decently sized pictures into text to the punch list? Many people have been complaining about this ever since the migration first happened.


----------



## Omicron

Are there any other tech website forums that have the similar news/recent posts sections on the front page? I sometimes visit [H]ardforum and they are looking really good about now, but still no news section on the front page.

Also, this place is getting really slow as if something is overloaded, it's not my internet (for once...)


----------



## ZoomThruPoom

Have they underclocked the site now to save a buck????

Homepage just got a lot more simple too?

Hopefully this means they're updating or working on the site.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Underclock.net

The pursuit of efficiency.


----------



## Hequaqua

Super slow today....all day. 

It will never be like the OCN we've gotten used to.

"Video Killed the Radio Star"

I'm trying to be patient....but it's wearing very thin. 

It's a shame, because this was probably my favorite place to hang out...check some news, and read some interesting threads.....now...I seem to just check this one, and wonder WTH. :exclamati


----------



## ACM

Waiting for a page to load.


----------



## Jpmboy

get comfortable...


----------



## adadk

This is faster.


----------



## Laithan

What is this....
(use translater)


----------



## Torvi

takes 11-15 seconds to load up main page, what the hell ocn?


----------



## iamjanco

Diffident said:


> SMF is my favorite. I used to run it when I had my gaming clan.
> 
> I think that huddler was a fork of SMF, they look like the same forum...at least on the user side.


Yeah, I enjoyed working with SMF as well. I got into it when I was hired by a small team in Europe to update an online java-based fork of *Planet M.U.L.E.* five or so years back. They needed to display real-time game and site-wide/forum-based stats, as well as a site redesign. The current version isn't the work that I did at the time, but does exemplify a lot of what was done at the time.


----------



## Darkpriest667

LOL 15 seconds? It takes 29 for me to load the NEXT page in this thread. I'm giving you guys a week to implement https You can't get literally the most important thing done.. SECURITY... in 7 days. I'm deleting my account and I expect my password to be deleted from the database when I do.


----------



## Zero4549

Congrats OCN, you are officially in the slowest 5% of all websites on the internet according to https://tools.pingdom.com/.


----------



## Flyinspaghetti

I created this new account the other day out of desperation I think I can finally post on it, my old account is one of the banned: http://www.overclock.net/forum/members/261830-teh-n00binator.html

You might want to check the Facebook also because a ton of people are complaining about being banned also.


----------



## GeneO

The site is slow slow it is completely unusable.


----------



## Shiftstealth

adadk said:


> Ain't gonna happen unfortunately. VS owns this now, so they're going to try and squeeze as much revenue-generating material as they can on this site. They bought this site to make money on, not to "support the community" as they'll tell you. They've done it to hundreds of forums before, and they'll do it to hundreds of forums in the future.


110% This. Since the migration i've strangely been receiving spam through gmails filters as well. I don't think that that is a coincidence.


----------



## jvillaveces

*Waiting for overclock.net...*



GeneO said:


> The site is slow slow it is completely unusable.


It has been like that for most of the day. But don't worry, the techs have been informed about it, so it will be fixed ... real soon


----------



## ACM

GeneO said:


> The site is slow slow it is completely unusable.


It's like they have some guy from Fiverr working on it.
How to kill a community 101.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

GeneO said:


> The site is slow slow it is completely unusable.


Same here, nearly half a minute to do anything at all. Completely unusable and now the #1 slowest website I visit (or as of today I used to visit).


----------



## Odyn

Not sure if anyone realizes this, but all of your passwords are being transmit as plaintext over the internet. A 1/100th decent scriptkid can read them in real time.

Thank god im using a crappy password, otherwise I'd actually care.

This site is garbage now. Adblock is being turned on.


----------



## Odyn

Not sure if anyone realizes this, but all of your passwords are being transmit as plaintext over the internet. A 1/100th decent scriptkid can read them in real time.

Thank god im using a crappy password, otherwise I'd actually care.

This site is garbage now. Adblock is being turned on.


----------



## ZoomThruPoom

Chipp said:


> Good morning everyone,
> 
> I'm pleased to announce that Overclock.net will be joining the VerticalScope, Inc family of communities effective immediately. If you're not familiar with VerticalScope, discussion forums are what they do - and their team supports some of the largest names on the web. We'll be joining their growing portfolio of technology forums backed by VerticalScope's platform and community support, and gain access to their development, content, and advertising teams.


Can we get barfing icons or emojis added please?


----------



## naved777

Its really depressing to see OCN like this......almost 8 years since i joined now. I used to visit OCN everyday to see the latest discussions ,news that were presented in such a lucrative way. All the charm is lost.

RIP OCN......


----------



## naved777

DBL pst


----------



## Nihaan

https://web.archive.org/web/20180120174726/http://www.overclock.net/

They should just give up and revert it back already, it has been days and everything still looks like crap and we are still missing useful features that we had on the old site.

Admins, pls go ahead and make a poll about it and lets see what users are thinking..

Every single one of us enjoy being a part of this community, OCN is all about community and this is what makes here much different than the other tech sites. Sadly they managed to ruin that great experience with the new, hideous website.

If something is not ready then wait until it becomes ready before changing it. Why were you in rush in first place ? Its not like old platform had issues and you had to do this as soon as possible.

How hard it is to create a beta section and work on it there until it is completely fixed and user friendly like the old site ? That way you would make a perfect transition and no one would complain about anything. 

Number of daily posts, threads and hits went down since the change, if they insists on this hideous design I think they will manage to destroy OCN for good.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Nihaan said:


> https://web.archive.org/web/20180120174726/http://www.overclock.net/
> 
> They should just give up and revert it back already, it has been days and everything still looks like crap and we are still missing useful features that we had on the old site.


How do you revert ownership?


----------



## Nameless101

ryan92084 said:


> Changing your default subscription status doesn't apply retroactively follow my instructions http://www.overclock.net/forum/3-ov...platform-feedback-thread-25.html#post26572225
> 
> Edit: This gets asked often enough I've made a picture guide


Many thanks!!


----------



## -iceblade^

Not sure if this has been reported or not but I'm getting this bug: a whole bunch of 0s before the Manage Attachments button.


----------



## GeneO

Odyn said:


> Not sure if anyone realizes this, but all of your passwords are being transmit as plaintext over the internet. A 1/100th decent scriptkid can read them in real time.
> 
> Thank god im using a crappy password, otherwise I'd actually care.
> 
> This site is garbage now. Adblock is being turned on.


Yeah, weak password here. I don't care. Nothing to hide, even the password.


----------



## huzzug

gonX said:


> Probably the CSRF token. Why it would be missing I have no idea why. Which browser and OS are you using on mobile?


It's Android using UC Browser.


----------



## spinFX

I used to check this site every day, during a work day I'd be on here intermittently throughout the day. This new overhaul has pretty much killed the appeal of the site completely. Just thought I'd leave that feedback. Pretty much moved on to other forums now


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

The slow page loading seems to be fixed. Thank you. Wha' hoppened?


----------



## Particle

My main problems:

1) The reply/edit post editors are messed up.
2) Code tags are broken now?
3) Line breaks have been removed from posts I routinely edit.
4) Converted posts have invalid characters in them like backspaces and stuff in the text.
5) Missing aggregated news section
6) Extremely slow at times. Borderline unusable.

I can see this transition being bad for the community. OCN was the last super-large and successful computing forums left. I'd hate to see it dry up like XS did years ago when it went from big and active to one guy posting news threads and that's it.


----------



## schuck6566

loading faster here also.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

ryan92084 said:


> Change your editor in UserCP>Edit Options>Message Editor Interface. The enhanced is ugly but works.


Ahhh, that fixed the issue! Thanks a lot! I'd +rep you but of course there is no rep currently and I don't even have "like" showing up on the comments at the moment for some reason.


----------



## un1b4ll

Chipp said:


> Far from it - you might be just one old dude, but we appreciate your opinion.  We know the homepage Industry News module was a useful favorite, and we're working on restoring it ASAP.


That's awesome to hear!


----------



## Dan-H

Odyn said:


> Not sure if anyone realizes this, but all of your passwords are being transmit as plaintext over the internet. A 1/100th decent scriptkid can read them in real time.
> 
> Thank god im using a crappy password, otherwise I'd actually care.
> 
> This site is garbage now. Adblock is being turned on.


Yup.

Here is the link to the bug report. 

http://www.overclock.net/forum/1779...tes-have-account-logins-should-use-https.html


----------



## Deedaz

jaredismee said:


> there are 2 things I 100% will not tolerate.
> 
> 1. redirects without clicking links on mobile platform. (100% done using this site on phones if this does not get fixed)
> 
> 2. captchas that require me to watch a video add to make a post (so far seems limited to non registered accounts, but if it comes to my end i will leave)


For mobile I had to switch to firefox with ublock to even use the site because of the redirects. Definitely won't disable my adblockers until things get sorted out.


----------



## janice1234

urg the new design look so messy.

should just remove the latest discussion part.


----------



## lurker2501

nvidiaftw12 said:


> Underclock.net
> 
> The pursuit of efficiency.


The pursuit of ad revenue. Fixed it for you.


----------



## BrjSan

Quoting some one here "In this Thread" looks different than quoting some one on different thread, take thread "Official Computer Room Pics".

Here the quoted part is dark grey while there is regular background , (i.e. same background color as the whole thread page)

One more thing, i prefer the whole quoted thing to be dark grayed including "Quote: Originally Posted by" 

See "Deedaz" post just before me.

peace


----------



## BrjSan

Quoting some one here "In this Thread" looks different than quoting some one on different thread, take thread "Official Computer Room Pics".

Here the quoted part is dark grey while there is regular background , (i.e. same background color as the whole thread page)

One more thing, i prefer the whole quoted thing to be dark grayed including "Quote: Originally Posted by" 

See "Deedaz" post just before me.

peace


----------



## ryan92084

adadk said:


> Ain't gonna happen unfortunately. VS owns this now, so they're going to try and squeeze as much revenue-generating material as they can on this site. They bought this site to make money on, not to "support the community" as they'll tell you. They've done it to hundreds of forums before, and they'll do it to hundreds of forums in the future.


Not all the sites VS own are an AVS reskin. Watchuseek for example



umeng2002 said:


> I still don't know how to turn off email notifications. I see no option for that in the user CP.
> 
> It's fun being blasted with 40 emails a day.


4th item down http://www.overclock.net/forum/3-ov...platform-feedback-thread-25.html#post26572225



Nameless101 said:


> Many thanks!!


anytime



Majin SSJ Eric said:


> Ahhh, that fixed the issue! Thanks a lot! I'd +rep you but of course there is no rep currently and I don't even have "like" showing up on the comments at the moment for some reason.


Good stuff. So many people were getting their feathers ruffled over likes that they've just removed the system entirely until they can get rep up and running again.



BrjSan said:


> Quoting some one here "In this Thread" looks different than quoting some one on different thread, take thread "Official Computer Room Pics".
> 
> Here the quoted part is dark grey while there is regular background , (i.e. same background color as the whole thread page)
> 
> One more thing, i prefer the whole quoted thing to be dark grayed including "Quote: Originally Posted by"
> 
> See "Deedaz" post just before me.
> 
> peace


When the site was first converted there was no shading. The shading was added later and doesn't apply retroactively.


----------



## Clos

I guess I'll add my $.02. This Forum now looks like every click bait website off of facebook with ads exploding everywhere.... I understand Ads produce a revenue to maintain the forum, website and etc. But jesus christ... I can't even look at people's photos and builds without a freakin' add blocking the photo! (see examples 1 and 2). 

And example 3 is just, horrid. Next thing i'll see is those stupid this shampoo give you skin booty disease and giant wart's or zits being lance out of someone's shoulder...


In Charles Barkley's voice,

"This is just turrible. Turrible, turrible turrible...."


----------



## mattliston

a miner? probably very soon, knowing vertiscope.

how else would they justify having OVER 28 SCRIPTS ATTEMPTING TO RUN ON THIS SITE???!?!?!???


This site is no longer a community site to me, where I could pop in, ask or answer a few questions, and be on my way.

Now its merely looking at older threads for any info I want to grab before it disappears


----------



## Vlada011

Fix god damn blinking point when I'm on page example 2 and I want to backward on page 1 error blink and I can't change.


----------



## fragamemnon

@Overclock_Admin , I am pinging you again with request for information as to the size and scope of the underlying ad/collection/tracking network.
I am not a specialist in the field, however it seems that this "service" justifies a general ToS, at the very least, (which should have been subjected to review and change with the recent turn of events) along with a privacy policy.


So far I have not seen any updates on the subject, and the Terms of Service, referred to here are missing, or the link is broken.

@ENTERPRISE, @Chipp perhaps you could provide additional information regarding the ToS and/or PP?


Below, my first @MenTion:



Spoiler






fragamemnon said:


> This is a "performance test" of OCN.
> Here's another one.
> And a second visit.
> 
> Let's have a good look at these, shall we? I will not even bother commenting.
> OCN itself is just a small fraction of the traffic. I can't believe how vast the underlying profit-generating system is...
> 
> @*Overclock_Admin* I am very eager to see your stance on the quality of your services. Shouldn't there be a limit, or is it the sky? :laugher:
> I am very curious as to what the contract's specifics are. Or maybe not; I don't want to see it.
> 
> 
> 
> @*ENTERPRISE* , @*Chipp* , and every single dedicated OCN staff member - I am very sorry that you have had to accept and put up with all this crap. I would probably not be as tolerant and optimistic as you.


----------



## ryan92084

Clos said:


> I guess I'll add my $.02. This Forum now looks like every click bait website off of facebook with ads exploding everywhere.... I understand Ads produce a revenue to maintain the forum, website and etc. But jesus christ... I can't even look at people's photos and builds without a freakin' add blocking the photo! (see examples 1 and 2).
> 
> And example 3 is just, horrid. Next thing i'll see is those stupid this shampoo give you skin booty disease and giant wart's or zits being lance out of someone's shoulder...
> 
> 
> In Charles Barkley's voice,
> 
> "This is just turrible. Turrible, turrible turrible...."


Were you logged in at the time you took those screenshots (_edit: you weren't_)? Even with my blockers disabled I haven't seen any over picture ads. Just a small banner at the top and the bottom.

If that is going to be a thing then I agree, its super intrusive and crap.



Vlada011 said:


> Fix god damn blinking point when I'm on page example 2 and I want to backward on page 1 error blink and I can't change.


Can you clarify or get a picture of what you are reffering to?


----------



## Overclock_Admin

-iceblade^ said:


> Not sure if this has been reported or not but I'm getting this bug: a whole bunch of 0s before the Manage Attachments button.


Yup, updated the case number on the punch List.

Thanks.

Jeff M


----------



## tpi2007

Clos said:


> I guess I'll add my $.02. This Forum now looks like every click bait website off of facebook with ads exploding everywhere.... I understand Ads produce a revenue to maintain the forum, website and etc. But jesus christ... I can't even look at people's photos and builds without a freakin' add blocking the photo! (see examples 1 and 2).
> 
> And example 3 is just, horrid. Next thing i'll see is those stupid this shampoo give you skin booty disease and giant wart's or zits being lance out of someone's shoulder...
> 
> 
> In Charles Barkley's voice,
> 
> "This is just turrible. Turrible, turrible turrible...."



I don't see how injecting ads inside people's posts is acceptable. Sites putting ads in the middle of their articles is one thing, but this can be construed as members making sponsored posts or the site putting words in people's mouths with people having no say what ads they are associated with inside their own posts. That's a boundary that in my opinion should not be crossed. Put ads between posts, never inside them, in the middle of content posted by the member.





fragamemnon said:


> @*Overclock_Admin* , I am pinging you again with request for information as to the size and scope of the underlying ad/collection/tracking network.
> I am not a specialist in the field, however it seems that this "service" justifies a general ToS, at the very least, (which should have been subjected to review and change with the recent turn of events) along with a privacy policy.
> 
> 
> So far I have not seen any updates on the subject, and the Terms of Service, referred to here are missing, or the link is broken.
> 
> @*ENTERPRISE* , @*Chipp* perhaps you could provide additional information regarding the ToS and/or PP?
> 
> 
> Below, my first @*MenT* ion:



Godd point. The "Community Guidelines" link at the bottom of the page (http://www.overclock.net/terms-of-service/) links to what are the old OCN ToS from 2011, still saying that the site is a subsidiary of Wikia.


----------



## Overclock_Admin

Clos said:


> I guess I'll add my $.02. This Forum now looks like every click bait website off of facebook with ads exploding everywhere.... I understand Ads produce a revenue to maintain the forum, website and etc. But jesus christ... I can't even look at people's photos and builds without a freakin' add blocking the photo! (see examples 1 and 2).
> 
> And example 3 is just, horrid. Next thing i'll see is those stupid this shampoo give you skin booty disease and giant wart's or zits being lance out of someone's shoulder...
> 
> 
> In Charles Barkley's voice,
> 
> "This is just turrible. Turrible, turrible turrible...."


You should not see those ads when logged in and we are working on the paid memberships to remove ads for subscribers.

Jeff M


----------



## Overclock_Admin

fragamemnon said:


> @Overclock_Admin , I am pinging you again with request for information as to the size and scope of the underlying ad/collection/tracking network.
> I am not a specialist in the field, however it seems that this "service" justifies a general ToS, at the very least, (which should have been subjected to review and change with the recent turn of events) along with a privacy policy.
> 
> 
> So far I have not seen any updates on the subject, and the Terms of Service, referred to here are missing, or the link is broken.
> 
> @ENTERPRISE, @Chipp perhaps you could provide additional information regarding the ToS and/or PP?
> 
> 
> Below, my first @MenTion:


Both are at the bottom of the page:

http://www.verticalscope.com/aboutus/tos.php?site=overclock.net

http://www.overclock.net/forum/privacy-policy.php

http://www.verticalscope.com/copyright.html?site=overclock.net

Jeff M


----------



## Clos

By the way, for some reason when the scroll bar is at that exact point of a thread, it starts twitching up and down like the scroll bar is having a seizure... no idea why. if i go a hair higher or lower, it's perfectly fine. but at that exact spot it goes up and down in insanity. Happens on multiple threads, not just this one.

Google Chrome
Version 63.0.3239.132 (Official Build) (64-bit)


----------



## beanbagofdoom

Clos said:


> I guess I'll add my $.02. This Forum now looks like every click bait website off of facebook with ads exploding everywhere.... I understand Ads produce a revenue to maintain the forum, website and etc. But jesus christ... I can't even look at people's photos and builds without a freakin' add blocking the photo! (see examples 1 and 2).
> 
> And example 3 is just, horrid. Next thing i'll see is those stupid this shampoo give you skin booty disease and giant wart's or zits being lance out of someone's shoulder...
> 
> 
> In Charles Barkley's voice,
> 
> "This is just turrible. Turrible, turrible turrible...."


Oh my, this is really just too much. The worst thing about this is that this community is generally made of up savvy users who will block ads when they are this obstructive. Additionally this will NOT help the community grow, new visitors will just think this is a cheapo forum filled with ads. It's like advertising fried chicken inside a Vegen restaurant, the current customers are not buying them and any potential customers are just going to go to the next shop. We don't click them, we block them and no one wins. But seriously, I'm not an old old timer but I've been here since before Huddler. There are a great amount of new and old PC communities out there but OCN was always a place with integrity and a common goal. What is going on?


----------



## schuck6566

Overclock_Admin said:


> Both are at the bottom of the page:
> 
> http://www.verticalscope.com/aboutus/tos.php?site=overclock.net
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/forum/privacy-policy.php
> 
> http://www.verticalscope.com/copyright.html?site=overclock.net
> 
> Jeff M


Ummm,I kinda understand them not warrantying the click bait ads,I mean if I click through to the third or forth ad and end up with a "mail order"virgin bride who takes my money & all I get is syphilis it's kinda my own fault. But they say they won't even promise to correct errors/false statements on their site? here's the part being referred to---> " WE DO NOT WARRANT THAT THE SITE OR ANY OF ITS FUNCTIONS WILL BE UNINTERRUPTED OR ERROR-FREE, THAT DEFECTS WILL BE CORRECTED, OR THAT ANY PART OF THIS SITE, INCLUDING BULLETIN BOARDS, OR THE SERVERS THAT MAKE IT AVAILABLE, ARE FREE OF VIRUSES OR OTHER HARMFUL COMPONENTS."<---- So,they don't even ck the ads they host?Or run the stuff we uplaod through a virus scanner? I mean we KNOW their systems have been compromised before,but even Sony & Xbox don't take THIS kind of open "it is what it is,take your chances or go somewhere else" stance.:thumbsdow EDIT: Did everyone know that when we post here we're basicly taking the chance of showing up ANYWHERE on VS's many owned sites? following is more from ToS "By posting/sending a message in any public electronic forum on the Web Site, you agree to have that message along with your name and/or user name posted for public viewing both here and in other promotional and advertising materials and on other VerticalScope Inc. web sites, without compensation." So if I post "This is really Fantastic!" That post,my name,& user name may end up on some forum for some item I never heard of.(e.g.hemorrhoid cream) and people will think I'm supporting/approving that item/ad!


----------



## d3v0

Came back this week, still not fixed, see ya next week


----------



## Jpmboy

schuck6566 said:


> Ummm,I kinda understand them not warrantying the click bait ads,I mean if I click through to the third or forth ad and end up with a "mail order"virgin bride who takes my money & all I get is syphilis it's kinda my own fault. But they say they won't even promise to correct errors/false statements on their site? here's the part being referred to---> " WE DO NOT WARRANT THAT THE SITE OR ANY OF ITS FUNCTIONS WILL BE UNINTERRUPTED OR ERROR-FREE, THAT DEFECTS WILL BE CORRECTED, OR THAT ANY PART OF THIS SITE, INCLUDING BULLETIN BOARDS, OR THE SERVERS THAT MAKE IT AVAILABLE, ARE FREE OF VIRUSES OR OTHER HARMFUL COMPONENTS."<---- So,they don't even ck the ads they host?Or run the stuff we uplaod through a virus scanner? I mean we KNOW their systems have been compromised before,but even Sony & Xbox don't take THIS kind of open "it is what it is,take your chances or go somewhere else" stance.:thumbsdow EDIT: Did everyone know that when we post here we're basicly taking the chance of showing up ANYWHERE on VS's many owned sites? following is more from ToS "*By posting/sending a message in any public electronic forum on the Web Site, you agree to have that message along with your name and/or user name posted for public viewing both here and in other promotional and advertising materials and on other VerticalScope Inc. web sites, without compensation.*" So if I post "This is really Fantastic!" That post,my name,& user name may end up on some forum for some item I never heard of.(e.g.hemorrhoid cream) and people will think I'm supporting/approving that item/ad!


you just now came across this language? it's on just about every community forum, and product review website. Many actually say that the post becomes the property of the website. It's the internet man, *alarm sound*. :doh:


----------



## JR23

Who did this? Do they still use an 800x600 monitor?

Please add fixed width centered back in and sort out the fonts and colours so it's actually legible. I'm not even triggered by the ads but i'd rather pay to post build logs than read this devastation.

JR


----------



## ThrashZone

Jpmboy said:


> you just now came across this language? it's on just about every community forum, and product review website. Many actually say that the post becomes the property of the website. It's the internet man, *alarm sound*. :doh:


Hi,
Yep nothing news worthy there


----------



## Tex1954

WOW! Can't paste pics into posts, had to get an ad blocker running, Quick reply leaves in the edit mode like it didn't work... nuts!!!!!

The OCN Logo is messed up too!!! Bad Bad Bad!

I like the old site MUCH better!

Sheesh....


----------



## schuck6566

Jpmboy said:


> you just now came across this language? it's on just about every community forum, and product review website. Many actually say that the post becomes the property of the website. It's the internet man, *alarm sound*. :doh:


I'm not a member of "alot" of forums. LOL, this,my main graphics,and 1 of the androids about sums them up. The only 1 i have to worry about doing "my example" is this 1 because the others don't own a couple hundred sites where they're trying to make money so have no reason to take my comment & spam it on a couple hundred other sites.


----------



## keikei

JR23 said:


> Who did this? Do they still use an 800x600 monitor?
> 
> _Please add fixed width centered back in and sort out the fonts and colours so it's actually legible_. I'm not even triggered by the ads but i'd rather pay to post build logs than read this devastation.
> 
> JR


I second this request as well. Its legible for me, but far from eye pleasing for the user. Thank you.


----------



## nrpeyton

Can we have this forum/site put back to how it was before, please? 

I can't even see BASIC options like how to change font size e.t.c. There aren't even option to make a part of text in bold/italic/underline. (I have to sit and type the html code manually which is very time wasting).


----------



## Jpmboy

schuck6566 said:


> I'm not a member of "alot" of forums. LOL, this,my main graphics,and 1 of the androids about sums them up. The only 1 i have to worry about doing "my example" is this 1 because *the others don't own a couple hundred sites where they're trying to make money* so have no reason to take my comment & spam it on a couple hundred other sites.


lol - are you sure? 
anyway, this "personal internet hygiene" discussion is off topic.



nrpeyton said:


> Can we have this forum/site put back to how it was before, please?
> 
> I can't even see BASIC options like how to change font size e.t.c. There aren't even option to make a part of text in bold/italic/underline. (I have to sit and type the html code manually which is very time wasting).


bold is in the basic editor, .. you should switch to the advanced editor. Cannot go back, Huddler is over.


----------



## Overclock_Admin

tpi2007 said:


> I don't see how injecting ads inside people's posts is acceptable. Sites putting ads in the middle of their articles is one thing, but this can be construed as members making sponsored posts or the site putting words in people's mouths with people having no say what ads they are associated with inside their own posts. That's a boundary that in my opinion should not be crossed. Put ads between posts, never inside them, in the middle of content posted by the member.



That is for logged out users only, if you see them while logged in please post in the bug reporting section.

http://www.overclock.net/forum/17790-bugs-technical-issues/

Jeff M


----------



## bucdan

Oh wow. The ads are insane! Is this really going to be the downfall of OCN? All because of VS, and the switch over. So, what's the next big site where people don't act like [H]?

After 11 years, I'm very sad


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

Overclock_Admin said:


> That is for logged out users only, if you see them while logged in please post in the bug reporting section.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/forum/17790-bugs-technical-issues/
> 
> Jeff M


There is never a good reason, or even a good excuse, for intrusive, distasteful, and/or obnoxious ads (especially the animated and audio ads). Intrusive ads showing only for people not logged in, mostly people not members of the site, will help to ensure they will not want to become members. For the life of me, I cannot understand why advertisers think that intrusive ads will endear people to their products and services.


----------



## hurricane28

bucdan said:


> Oh wow. The ads are insane! Is this really going to be the downfall of OCN? All because of VS, and the switch over. So, what's the next big site where people don't act like [H]?
> 
> After 11 years, I'm very sad


Install Ad blocker and the ads are gone dude..


----------



## hurricane28

Lady Fitzgerald said:


> There is never a good reason, or even a good excuse, for intrusive, distasteful, and/or obnoxious ads (especially the animated and audio ads). Intrusive ads showing only for people not logged in, mostly people not members of the site, will help to ensure they will not want to become members. For the life of me, I cannot understand why advertisers think that intrusive ads will endear people to their products and services.


Agreed but like i said before, install Ad blocked and the ads are gone..


----------



## bucdan

hurricane28 said:


> Install Ad blocker and the ads are gone dude..


OCN is actually one of the few sites I don't ad block for a fair reason. But now, it's getting a bit out of hand. I came here to see the news today, and there's nothing new... especially considering that you actually have to navigate to it now, instead of seeing it on the front page.

EDIT: I'm aware it's for those not logged in, and sometimes I login on different computers and don't stay logged into them.


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

hurricane28 said:


> Agreed but like i said before, install Ad blocked and the ads are gone..


I reluctantly did that a few years ago when I finally got fed up.


----------



## tpi2007

Overclock_Admin said:


> That is for logged out users only, if you see them while logged in please post in the bug reporting section.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/forum/17790-bugs-technical-issues/
> 
> Jeff M



It doesn't matter, the principle and the substance of the matter is the same. 

By injecting ads inside of people's posts instead of between posts, guests, who were always a majority of the viewership, may misinterpret some of those ads as part of a member's post, thus putting words / messages in member's mouths.





Lady Fitzgerald said:


> There is never a good reason, or even a good excuse, for intrusive, distasteful, and/or obnoxious ads (especially the animated and audio ads). Intrusive ads showing only for people not logged in, mostly people not members of the site, will help to ensure they will not want to become members. For the life of me, I cannot understand why advertisers think that intrusive ads will endear people to their products and services.



This too.


----------



## ThrashZone

Hi,
Might try a quick copy and paste the hard way 
Preview looks like it worked images need to be hosted somewhere else dropbox/....
And use 


Code:


[img]paste-url[/img]


----------



## Quantum Reality

bucdan said:


> OCN is actually one of the few sites I don't ad block for a fair reason. But now, it's getting a bit out of hand. I came here to see the news today, and there's nothing new... especially considering that you actually have to navigate to it now, instead of seeing it on the front page.
> 
> EDIT: I'm aware it's for those not logged in, and sometimes I login on different computers and don't stay logged into them.


Didn't OCN used to plead with members NOT to block ads so they could keep going through the revenue from said ads, _which were actually tech-appropriate_? That was a fair request in the Huddler era, but now the phraseology seems to be more along the lines of "spam as many ads as possible, and snottily tell people to install ad blockers".

That's... not really very encouraging, and for all the promises to work-safe-ify the ads, it looks like that's so much hot air.


----------



## GoLDii3

I don't get ads¿? Not even using a adblocker


----------



## Megaman_90

Since OCN is more of a business than a forum that needs ad revenue to stay alive I'm blocking ads with a good conscience. 

The good news is the front page is looking better....ish.


----------



## Alastair

Quantum Reality said:


> Didn't OCN used to plead with members NOT to block ads so they could keep going through the revenue from said ads, _which were actually tech-appropriate_? That was a fair request in the Huddler era, but now the phraseology seems to be more along the lines of "spam as many ads as possible, and snottily tell people to install ad blockers".
> 
> That's... not really very encouraging, and for all the promises to work-safe-ify the ads, it looks like that's so much hot air.


This. So much this


----------



## keikei

Wont those pop up ads/ distasteful ads make new comers avoid this site? It does for me regarding such tactics.


----------



## Alastair

GoLDii3 said:


> I don't get ads¿? Not even using a adblocker


You wont when you are logged in. But the issue is the way the ads pop into the faces of logged out members or new visitors to the site. It isn't convenient to always log into OCN from my mobile or work PC when all I am doing is browsing the news section. So in that case the ads are obnoxious cause then they are popping up everywhere. Not to mention the fact that now wee have the issues of malware mining happening by dodgy sites just popping mining viruses into your machine. And its almost a sure fire way to chase new members away from the site. So this is a major issue that needs to be fixed.


----------



## ku4eto

tpi2007 said:


> It doesn't matter, the principle and the substance of the matter is the same.
> 
> By injecting ads inside of people's posts instead of between posts, guests, who were always a majority of the viewership, may misinterpret some of those ads as part of a member's post, thus putting words / messages in member's mouths.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This too.


Well said.

As a matter of fact, instead of putting those dong ads, it will be better to put CoinHive Cryptominer. No more BS stuff, that is in the most horrible way IN THE WAY OF ANYTHING. Since this is quality Tech Forum, it attracts A TON of people with QUALITY content, not with CRAP ADS.

Also, page 212 got broken, redirects to 211...


----------



## john1016

Glad to see mews and current topics back on the main page :thumb:.


----------



## Sparhawk

News is back on the front page! Yay!  Good to see some progress. 

On a 4K display the homepage is very sparse as the thread titles are truncated at a fixed value and do not cover the available area on a high density display. (see png for example)


----------



## Spawne32

john1016 said:


> Glad to see mews and current topics back on the main page :thumb:.


lol i know, i just saw that, glad they are finally figuring out how vbulletin and php works.


----------



## Megaman_90

I see they keep *ad*ding a lot.  We need a way to see the entire forum without those silly drop down menus.


----------



## Qu1ckset

Im happy for the return of the industry news on the home page. 

Any ways we can remove or move the far right "Most Popular Discussions" tab while on the home page so Latest Discussion and Industry News spans the whole page instead of looking crammed in its current state?

Also the Pop Ads I keep getting on mobile is really annoying, the ads them self add nothing to a tech site and even if they did why do we have such intrusive ads in the first place ?


----------



## kd5151

Front page looks so much better.


----------



## Boomer1990

Thank you for finally adding the duel news back to the homepage, it is nice to finally see some actual improvement. Now about the security issues and the ads....


----------



## LancerVI

john1016 said:


> Glad to see mews and current topics back on the main page :thumb:.





Sparhawk said:


> News is back on the front page! Yay!  Good to see some progress.




Indeed. Nice to see it's coming along.


----------



## hhuey5

< back page ; not working due to hilight msg keeps on popping up n closing
have to use page #


----------



## LancerVI

I'm sorry if this has been asked already, but will there be an implementation of the new post notification whilst in the thread you're reading? Sorry if I missed it on the punch list or update list.


----------



## ku4eto

@Overclock_Admin Aside from page 212 being broken, if you come in as Guest, YOU CANNOT EVEN VIEW ANYTHING.

You get slapped with the following:


Code:


vBulletin Message
You are not logged in or you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:

    You are not logged in. Fill in the form at the bottom of this page and try again.
    You may not have sufficient privileges to access this page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative features or some other privileged system?
    If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation.

You can browse the dropdowns, but NONE of the forums work. 

You need to fix this ASAP, this is CRITICAL ISSUE.


----------



## randomizer

Is there a way to go to the last read post from the subscriptions page or view only updated subscriptions on a mobile device?


----------



## MojoW

ku4eto said:


> @Overclock_Admin Aside from page 212 being broken, if you come in as Guest, YOU CANNOT EVEN VIEW ANYTHING.
> 
> You get slapped with the following:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> vBulletin Message
> You are not logged in or you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:
> 
> You are not logged in. Fill in the form at the bottom of this page and try again.
> You may not have sufficient privileges to access this page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative features or some other privileged system?
> If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation.
> 
> You can browse the dropdowns, but NONE of the forums work.
> 
> You need to fix this ASAP, this is CRITICAL ISSUE.


This just started happening as i was following the progress while logged out.
As there is no secure login, but now i can't even do that anymore.


----------



## chispy

Thank you so much for bringing back the news at the front page , well done , keep up the good work ! Now we need all the emoticons back and we are golden


----------



## ryan92084

randomizer said:


> Is there a way to go to the last read post from the subscriptions page or view only updated subscriptions on a mobile device?


Not that I've seen. The mobile site needs a lot of work.


----------



## looniam

on a side note:


whoo hoo! you're getting there!


----------



## Overclock_Admin

*Update:

1. Homepage reformatted - still a work in progress but getting to what you guys want.
2. iTrader Stats restored
3. CMPS Permissions Issues resolved

Jeff M*


----------



## HowHardCanItBe

Whatever new changes are being made currently to the front page, please stop. If this is how it's going to look, please change it. What it looks now is awful.


----------



## TFL Replica

I have a low priority wishlist request for you. If possible, replace the current emojis with a higher quality set.


----------



## andrews2547

chispy said:


> Thank you so much for bringing back the news at the front page , well done , keep up the good work ! Now we need all the emoticons back and we are golden


They are there. Switch to advanced editor and it will be there.


----------



## DiNet

Can we have "enable old version" feature integrated? This new look and "functionality" is just horrible.


----------



## keikei

TFL Replica said:


> I have a low priority wishlist request for you. If possible, replace the current emojis with a higher quality set.


I :heart: dat idea.


----------



## andrews2547

DiNet said:


> Can we have "enable old version" feature integrated? This new look and "functionality" is just horrible.


Old version is an entirely different platform that's end of life. That's not a possible thing to do.


----------



## Somasonic

Overclock_Admin said:


> *Update:
> 
> 1. Homepage reformatted - still a work in progress but getting to what you guys want.
> 2. iTrader Stats restored
> 3. CMPS Permissions Issues resolved
> 
> Jeff M*



:thumb:


----------



## 1n5aN1aC

I actually like the "new platform" pretty good.

Just the frontpage is absolutely useless now. 
and... that was pretty much the only avenue I used to find new discussions.


----------



## iamjanco

Overclock_Admin said:


> *Update:
> 
> 1. Homepage reformatted - still a work in progress but getting to what you guys want.
> 2. iTrader Stats restored
> 3. CMPS Permissions Issues resolved
> 
> Jeff M*


Good work, Jeff. That will hopefully help reduce some of the pressure!

You may be aware of it already, but I did note that some of the links in both columns weren't displaying tooltip excerpts. Figured I'd mention it just in case.

I'm on the latest version of Chrome here, desktop Win 10 64 bit Pro.


----------



## 1n5aN1aC

One additional question though:

Will we be getting our previous "Rigs" Imported into the new platform?


----------



## CeeSA

I miss 2 things most atm:

*Direct Link to the forum in*


> Subscribed Threads in Folder: Subscriptions


actual only the thread name is shown 
Often I would like to jump to the forum where my Subscribed Threads is in
*
Picture gallery for the thread*
to have all pictures from a thread in one gallary, one click away was such a great feature
(I did not know any workaound for that)
very hard to find the right pics now


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Overclock_Admin said:


> That is for logged out users only, if you see them while logged in please post in the bug reporting section.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/forum/17790-bugs-technical-issues/
> 
> Jeff M


Ugh. Y'all just don't get it. If you keep up these aggressive intrusive ads, guests aren't going to be very impressed with this tech forum. They aren't going to say, "Ok, I'll make an account in the hopes that it gets rid of these ads." They are going to say "screw you" and either install an adblocker or find a better tech site. If you can't make this site friendly to guests soon you will have no site. Except for admin (OG admin that is) we were all guests once.


----------



## tpi2007

Good to see some progress on the main page.

P.S.: I get the excitement, but to us it's normal, so the exclamation mark on "Industry News!" is unnecessary. Also, it's just "News", as it's broader, to encompass everything in the news sub-categories.


----------



## Qu1ckset

1n5aN1aC said:


> I actually like the "new platform" pretty good.
> 
> Just the frontpage is absolutely useless now.
> and... that was pretty much the only avenue I used to find new discussions.


This


----------



## Crazy9000

Come on guys, don't just say you don't like something, say what you want changed or what would be better. Whats wrong with the new frontpage? I think it's better than before, we finally have the news discussions. I assume the forums themselves not being on front page is temporary.

Changes I would make:

- Remove the "letter envolope" icons by the front page topics
- Add the general forums under latest discussion/news like before
- Give the news a colored outline like previous versions of site
- Up the quantity of listed news topics


----------



## Overclock_Admin

1n5aN1aC said:


> One additional question though:
> 
> Will we be getting our previous "Rigs" Imported into the new platform?


Yes - The lead developer got the last info he needed today and is working on the plugin for the Rig Sig's also.



iamjanco said:


> Good work, Jeff. That will hopefully help reduce some of the pressure!
> 
> You may be aware of it already, but I did note that some of the links in both columns weren't displaying tooltip excerpts. Figured I'd mention it just in case.
> 
> I'm on the latest version of Chrome here, desktop Win 10 64 bit Pro.


Can you fill me in on Tooltip excerpts? Thanks.

Jeff M


----------



## MojoW

Overclock_Admin said:


> You should not see those ads when logged in and we are working on the paid memberships to remove ads for subscribers.
> 
> Jeff M


So your saying ads are gonna be a normal thing for logged in users aswell?
So when the time comes the only way to be ad free is to pay for a subscription?


----------



## Overclock_Admin

tpi2007 said:


> Good to see some progress on the main page.
> 
> P.S.: I get the excitement, but to us it's normal, so the exclamation mark on "Industry News!" is unnecessary. Also, it's just "News", as it's broader, to encompass everything in the news sub-categories.


10-4, will get that done.



Crazy9000 said:


> Come on guys, don't just say you don't like something, say what you want changed or what would be better. Whats wrong with the new frontpage? I think it's better than before, we finally have the news discussions. I assume the forums themselves not being on front page is temporary.
> 
> Changes I would make:
> 
> - Remove the "letter envolope" icons by the front page topics
> - Add the general forums under latest discussion/news like before
> - Give the news a colored outline like previous versions of site
> - Up the quantity of listed news topics


Thanks for the details, exactly what we need not just "rants". 

I will see what they can do in the am, forum index under the columns is already in the works.

Jeff M


----------



## blaze2210

MojoW said:


> So your saying ads are gonna be a normal thing for logged in users aswell?
> So when the time comes the only way to be ad free is to pay for a subscription?


No, you can also be ad-free by installing an ad blocker - which you should realistically be running already....


----------



## adadk

MojoW said:


> So your saying ads are gonna be a normal thing for logged in users aswell?
> So when the time comes the only way to be ad free is to pay for a subscription?


That's VS' modus operandi. 

Lots of ads for guests.
Moderate ads for registered members.
A couple ads or maybe no ads for "premium" subscription members.
And they may have a few different types of premium membership plans of varying prices. 

Just be thankful they haven't set up the forum so that you have to whitelist OCN in ABP / uBO to view it. Yet.


----------



## iamjanco

Overclock_Admin said:


> Can you fill me in on Tooltip excerpts? Thanks.
> 
> Jeff M


Sure, see the attachment. The latest post excerpt works fine in about half the cases. Others show "Source," which could mean the relevant metadata is missing/not getting parsed correctly for a post/thread, while the rest do nothing:


----------



## KCDC

Overclock_Admin said:


> Yes - The lead developer got the last info he needed today and is working on the plugin for the Rig Sig's also.


This is great news! I thought those were toast for sure.:thumb:


----------



## Overclock_Admin

iamjanco said:


> Sure, see the attachment. The latest post excerpt works fine in about half the cases. Others show "Source," which could mean the relevant metadata is missing/not getting parsed correctly for a post/thread, while the rest do nothing:


Ah got it, I have always heard of it called "Thread Preview"

Added to home page wish list.

Jeff M


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

Overclock_Admin said:


> Insult gets zero points for typos and formatting.
> 
> Jeff M


You are an administrator and yet you left the offensive use of ******ed in the post? That usage of ******ed is insulting to people who are mentally challenged due to no fault of their own.


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

adadk said:


> ...Just be thankful they haven't set up the forum so that you have to whitelist OCN in ABP / uBO to view it. Yet.


Every website that tells me have to either whitelist them or turn off my ad blocker still block me after I do so. Liars!


----------



## Jpmboy

i^^ I'm confused. Tho my instinct is to laugh.


----------



## iamjanco

Overclock_Admin said:


> Ah got it, I have always heard of it called "Thread Preview"
> 
> Added to home page wish list.
> 
> Jeff M


Actually "thread preview" was used rather liberally throughout the previous version of the forum and was great as far as usability is concerned.

Cheers.


----------



## iamjanco

Jpmboy said:


> i^^ I'm confused. Tho my instinct is to laugh.


My instinct is to laugh whether I'm confused or not. Too much lds in the '70s.


----------



## Brain29

Anyone else get kicked off the site on mobile by spammy Ad's that overtake the mobile browser

it takes over the entire screen and locks the browser --- very much like a hi-jack

for a spammy fake amazon site contest

It makes me wonder if the new site has been hacked its so bad


----------



## Jpmboy

iamjanco said:


> My instinct is to laugh whether I'm confused or not. Too much lds in the '70s.


:cheers:


----------



## MojoW

blaze2210 said:


> No, you can also be ad-free by installing an ad blocker - which you should realistically be running already....


Offcourse i'm allready running uBO for my own good but that wasn't why i asked.



adadk said:


> That's VS' modus operandi.
> 
> Lots of ads for guests.
> Moderate ads for registered members.
> A couple ads or maybe no ads for "premium" subscription members.
> And they may have a few different types of premium membership plans of varying prices.
> 
> *Just be thankful they haven't set up the forum so that you have to whitelist OCN in ABP / uBO to view it. Yet.*


And that was the reason i asked, but conveniently my question was not answered while the one above and under me had an reply.
Even though the post under me was an insult.

But i allready see where this is going and i'm not gonna support VS with these practices.
If they wanna do ads thats fine by me but if i have to whitelist or pay them i'm just out ... i don't appreciate being forced into something.


----------



## scracy

Still not receiving E-mail notifications for subbed threads, what am I doing wrong guys?


----------



## djriful

The ... design.... is driving me insane... and also steering me away from OCN forever. Wish if they can let me design a new fresh look and logo.


----------



## Jpmboy

djriful said:


> The ... design.... is driving me insane... and also steering me away from OCN forever. Wish if they can let me design a new fresh look and logo.


what... you think you would not have over 2000 posts mostly complaining about _your _design? careful what you ask for.


----------



## ljason8eg

Jpmboy said:


> what... you think you would not have over 2000 posts mostly complaining about _your _design? careful what you ask for.


It would be hard to do worse.


----------



## Laithan

I see that someone gave me my edit rights back.. Well, so much for trying to edit my thread.. 

This is my last post... This is simply no longer a justifiable use of my time.. 
Goodbye OCN and all the pals I've made while here


RIP.. too bad you've lost a lot of great folks in the community.. Hope to see you around somewhere else (NOT a forum owned by VS that's for sure, I've officially boycotted all of them). 
We don't need a forum monopoly... 












STILL having this problem too.. just forget it! I don't even care anymore. Happened again just now in THIS forums.. GRR..


Spoiler






Laithan said:


> and I've reported this bug already once (no acknowledgement that I can tell) and right now it happened again... and got on my nerves.. after already being cranky about how god awful SLOW it is right now. I think 56K was faster..
> 
> 
> (1) I typed up a reply to a message in my thread and I click on the preview button and it shows me what I typed in the preview window, seems ok at first glance..
> 
> (2) Then it ERASED everything I typed in the text editor... EVERYTHING I typed, poof gone...
> 
> (3) Instead what was there was old text back from a PREVIOUS post that I made.. DAYS ago... AND already posted (wasn't a draft)
> 
> (4) AND the text wasn't even from the same thread! The replaced text was from THIS thread, replying in a completely different thread..
> 
> 
> Folks... the egg has been cooked... it's just not fun anymore... Mythbusters proved that YES you CAN shine a pile of poo... but not *this* one..


----------



## icehotshot

Crazy9000 said:


> Come on guys, don't just say you don't like something, say what you want changed or what would be better. Whats wrong with the new frontpage? I think it's better than before, we finally have the news discussions. I assume the forums themselves not being on front page is temporary.
> 
> Changes I would make:
> 
> - Remove the "letter envolope" icons by the front page topics
> - Add the general forums under latest discussion/news like before
> - Give the news a colored outline like previous versions of site
> - Up the quantity of listed news topics


Ummmmmmmmmmmmmm

How about everything we had on the old layout site to begin with? LOL

Once we have that then we can talk about what we want changed or what would be better. They literally need to make it the old site first.......which they have not. Like I've said before, I'm surprised they went ahead with the new site with the font page not even being close to what we had before, what a ridiculous choice.

Obviously someone did not realize how important the front page was which is still.....ridiculous in the first place.

Also, in my opinion, the crappy ads are going to turn off MANY new potential users/members of these forums. You have to be logged in to see non sexual/bs ads? LOLOLOLOLOLOLOL

This is a tech forum, show tech ads just like before.


----------



## djriful

Where did the change management go? This is a nightmare disaster, I would not roll out to public without having a test site alternative URL before launching this.
Maybe because of the sudden change of system CMS? Always test on a public test server even just constantly mirror the database over to see how everything works out.


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

DzillaXx said:


> I don't mind change, but this new site is a huge step backwards....


^^^^^^


----------



## tpi2007

Does anybody from OCN staff or Admin (the founder of the site) have a copy of the customized vBulletin code the site ran on until November 2011?

Importing a lot of that stuff would give a much better head start in a lot of areas, no? The Rep+ system could be back by now, for example, and so could the homepage, to a much larger degree than what it is now. Also, sig rigs, to a degree. As far as I understand both OCN early Nov 2011 and OCN late Jan 2018 are running on a customized 3.x vBulletin.


----------



## ryan92084

scracy said:


> Still not receiving E-mail notifications for subbed threads, what am I doing wrong guys?


see item 4 but add email notifications instead of removing them http://www.overclock.net/forum/3-ov...platform-feedback-thread-25.html#post26572225


----------



## HowHardCanItBe

Draft feature in PM and an ability to forward private messages please.


----------



## xentrox

Thank you for bringing back the homepage news. Faith in humanity restored.

Now just make it work on mobile as well and we'll be good!


----------



## Zero4549

Let me just preface this by saying that I'm not trying to attack or single out tpi2007. That is absolutely not the case, and I am merely using this quote as a representative of _many_ well-intentioned but misguided posts I've been seeing. 



tpi2007 said:


> Does anybody from OCN staff or Admin (the founder of the site) have a copy of the customized vBulletin code the site ran on until November 2011?
> 
> Importing a lot of that stuff would give a much better head start in a lot of areas, no? The Rep+ system could be back by now, for example, and so could the homepage, to a much larger degree than what it is now. Also, sig rigs, to a degree. As far as I understand both OCN early Nov 2011 and OCN late Jan 2018 are running on a customized 3.x vBulletin.


Pre-huddler vBulletin OCN was a nightmare of spaghetti code. There's a reason it was switched over to huddler (besides just being bought by wikia). Also, afaik, it was built on a much older version of vB and cant be ported over to the current version all that easily.

huddler is no longer an option. fine. It was a decent platform after several years of customization, but it isn't the only choice (or even *a* choice any more). 

Old vbulletin OCN, while certainly better than what we have _right now_ is no more of an option than reverting to huddler. 

That leaves staying with new vBulletin and working on it until it reaches an acceptable state, or starting all over again with another new platform like SMF, etc. While I personally would rather have seen something other than vBulletin used (it really has a long list of issues and very few advantages other than familiarity due to it being used so widely), sticking with it at this point does seem like the wise choice, given the turmoil _another_ big change would have right now, the total inability to test it at all (not that I'm convinced that this change was properly tested either, but that's beyond the point), and the fact that our current owners and operaters are unfamiliar with other platforms.

So, since it only makes sense to stay on the current vBulletin version, the only real choice we have at this point is how we build it out and iterate on it. Please do not mistake me for an apologist, as I am far from one. I've been very vocal about the unacceptable state of both this change, and the previous huddler change, but asking for the impossible or simply insulting with no useful feedback is not the way forward.

Hopefully, people read this and gain a better understanding of whats going on, and can focus their attention on providing feedback to improve the current platform, as I can guarantee that is the only feedback that has any chance of effecting any change whatsoever.


----------



## epic1337

nice, the front page had been increased to 20threads, now it fits perfectly on a 1920x1080 screen.

any news on the dark skin?


----------



## LostParticle

Hello,

First of all, thank you for "restoring" the front page! :thumb:

I'd like to point out something, I don't know IF it has been already mentioned in this thread.

When I am at the front page and I hover over a tittle of a thread which ends in "...", instead of previewing the entire headline, it shows me the link. See the attached screenshot.

@Overclock_Admin, I am bringing this to your attention.
@gonX, would you be so kind to open a new thread as a suggestion or bug, for this matter?


Finally, when I visit OCN as a guest, not logged in, I see three columns at the front page: Latest Discussions, News and Most Popular Discussions. My personal and subjective opinion is that one of the two "...Discussions" columns should be removed or perhaps they could be combined. Having there both seems unnecessary.

Thank you.


----------



## Heatzh

Like to see some progress. Hope for some visual design changes, it look's very oldschool. 

When you fix the banned problem? I have some business rolling here and I can't communicate with clients and producers for days now.


----------



## ku4eto

Okay, Page 212 is fixed.
@Overclock_Admin

Home Page, it was mentioned before, you dont really need the "letter" icons next to those threads. 

On the Home Page, the Latest Discussions are far better to be moved on a horizontal bar, instead of a vertical one, thats actually longer than the News section...

Also, a major UI annoyance is the top bar being dynamic.


----------



## Rakanoth

How can I display members' gaming rigs in their signature?


----------



## huzzug

Another bug. I can view your staff posts showing up on my front page. Some threads that I can see ATM are '' Reported posts by B&B''.


----------



## JR23

It's probably come up already, maybe missed, but the sponsored build logs forum has the permissions messed up.

JR


----------



## WhiteWulfe

epic1337 said:


> nice, the front page had been increased to 20threads, now it fits perfectly on a 1920x1080 screen.
> 
> any news on the dark skin?


Last post regarding such ( http://www.overclock.net/forum/1779...es/1649505-dark-theme-proof.html#post26629257 ) stated an update would be posted Tuesday or Wednesday, so I'm hoping that at some point today we'll see an update regarding such.


----------



## MojoW

Overclock_Admin said:


> You should not see those ads when logged in and we are working on the paid memberships to remove ads for subscribers.
> 
> Jeff M





MojoW said:


> So your saying ads are gonna be a normal thing for logged in users aswell?
> So when the time comes the only way to be ad free is to pay for a subscription?


So Jeff is this the case?
And if it is the case, will we be forced to disable our adblockers when that time comes?


----------



## Overclock_Admin

Laithan said:


> I see that someone gave me my edit rights back.. Well, so much for trying to edit my thread..
> 
> This is my last post... This is simply no longer a justifiable use of my time..
> Goodbye OCN and all the pals I've made while here
> 
> 
> RIP.. too bad you've lost a lot of great folks in the community.. Hope to see you around somewhere else (NOT a forum owned by VS that's for sure, I've officially boycotted all of them).
> We don't need a forum monopoly...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> STILL having this problem too.. just forget it! I don't even care anymore. Happened again just now in THIS forums.. GRR..


What, we need to bump those number up, standby.






Jeff M


----------



## Jpmboy

I have 3 rigs here, all of which have the time shown in-thread as different from Local Time. (showing GMT, not local time)


----------



## Overclock_Admin

MojoW said:


> So Jeff is this the case?
> And if it is the case, will we be forced to disable our adblockers when that time comes?


There will be considerably less ads logged in and premium or paid memberships will be coming back to avoid them also.

Jeff M


----------



## Overclock_Admin

WhiteWulfe said:


> Last post regarding such ( http://www.overclock.net/forum/1779...es/1649505-dark-theme-proof.html#post26629257 ) stated an update would be posted Tuesday or Wednesday, so I'm hoping that at some point today we'll see an update regarding such.


I should have an updated proof today.

Jeff M


----------



## MojoW

Overclock_Admin said:


> There will be considerably less ads logged in and premium or paid memberships will be coming back to avoid them also.
> 
> Jeff M


That is no problem actually but the more important question was:
Will we be forced to disable our adblockers?
Don't get me wrong if OCN will be what it was, i will be happy to contribute but not if im forced as soon as paid subs is available.


----------



## keikei

djriful said:


> The ... design.... is driving me insane... and also steering me away from OCN forever. Wish if they can let me design a new fresh look and logo.



Have you asked? I would love to see what members have in mind. There are some very talented ppl here. Admins are taking suggestions for the entire design of the site, I dont see why the logo wouldnt be included in such a redesign. Go for it. :thumb:


----------



## superhead91

Tex1954 said:


> WOW! Can't paste pics into posts, had to get an ad blocker running, Quick reply leaves in the edit mode like it didn't work... nuts!!!!!
> 
> The OCN Logo is messed up too!!! Bad Bad Bad!
> 
> I like the old site MUCH better!
> 
> Sheesh....


You can still paste pics if you use the WYSIWYG editor. It seems to be bugged on chrome at least, and won't stay defaulted, but if you click the Switch Editor Mode in the top right of your editor it should switch to WYSIWYG and you can then paste pics.


----------



## DoomDash

I'm sure it's already been mentioned but: My buyer reviews shows 0 despite having a bunch when you click on it. 

I really really miss the old section with all the most recent news posts in one header.

Also no more builds in sigs....

drag and drop pictures is LESS efficient. 

I actually feel like this was a step back in looks too.


----------



## ryan92084

MojoW said:


> That is no problem actually but the more important question was:
> Will we be forced to disable our adblockers?
> Don't get me wrong if OCN will be what it was, i will be happy to contribute but not if im forced as soon as paid subs is available.


I frequent two other VS forums and neither have such a requirement.


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Zero4549 said:


> Pre-huddler vBulletin OCN was a nightmare of spaghetti code. There's a reason it was switched over to huddler (besides just being bought by wikia).


We weren't bought by Wikia until 2015, Admin still owned it until then. We couldn't remain on vB as it was because at the time there wasn't anyone maintaining a fork of it to provide security updates.



Zero4549 said:


> Also, afaik, it was built on a much older version of vB and cant be ported over to the current version all that easily.


We were on 3.8.5 up until the Huddler change, and the customizations were mostly in the form of plugins. What we're on now is a fork of a slightly newer version of vB 3.x with plugins, so it's not fundamentally that different from what we had. The problem was that it ended up not LOOKING anything like what we had once we went back last week, but hopefully the end result once the VS devs are done fixing everything and optimizing the layout will be a sort of hybrid of what was good about both previous iterations of the forum, plus the dark skin.


----------



## MojoW

ryan92084 said:


> I frequent two other VS forums and neither have such a requirement.


Thanks.
That is good to know.


----------



## tpi2007

I've already reported this in the bug section (and updated it since), but here it goes just in case: there are multiple news threads that are _also_ appearing in the "Latest Discussions" list on the homepage.

http://www.overclock.net/forum/1779...urs-thread-appearing-both-homepage-lists.html


----------



## Liranan

I love the new forums so much I barely frequent these boards anymore. Nothing but love for the devs.


----------



## tistou77

Now, there is ghost post?
I post in this topic, but the post does not appear


----------



## EKJake

Not being able to edit font sizes and having the tools to help with formatting is awful.


----------



## ryan92084

JakeCL said:


> Not being able to edit font sizes and having the tools to help with formatting is awful.


UserCP>Edit options (under settings and options on left)>Miscellaneous Options>Message Editor Interface>choose something better than basic


----------



## Overclock_Admin

*Update:

- Auto Banned users should be back, please confirm you can log in and post.
- Updates to Homepage - still working on dup threads but added longer thread counts, formatting and forum stats.

Jeff M*


----------



## Overclock_Admin

*Update:

- Auto Banned users should be back, please confirm you can log in and post.
- Updates to Homepage - still working on dup threads but added longer thread counts, formatting and forum stats.

Jeff M*


----------



## Overclock_Admin

tpi2007 said:


> I've already reported this in the bug section (and updated it since), but here it goes just in case: there are multiple news threads that are _also_ appearing in the "Latest Discussions" list on the homepage.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/forum/1779...urs-thread-appearing-both-homepage-lists.html


Noted.

Jeff M


----------



## Deedaz

I love how the admin account gets hit hardest with the duplicate post bug 

When navigating forums from the menu at the top, passing the cursor over the scroll bar collapses the drop down so you can't get to a subforum directly.


----------



## Overclock_Admin

Deedaz said:


> I love how the admin account gets hit hardest with the duplicate post bug
> 
> When navigating forums from the menu at the top, passing the cursor over the scroll bar collapses the drop down so you can't get to a subforum directly.


Try resizing the viewing window, that scrollbar should toggle based upon screen size.

Jeff M


----------



## octiny

I usually do a lot of lurking on OCN but find myself not lurking as much.

>types in overclock.net
>forgets they changed to eye sore design
>exits

pretty much how it goes everytime now. So if I'm doing that, you can imagine what a lot of newcomers are doing as well. 

I'll check back in a couple weeks, see if there's a major improvement.


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

superhead91 said:


> You can still paste pics if you use the WYSIWYG editor. It seems to be bugged on chrome at least, and won't stay defaulted, but if you click the Switch Editor Mode in the top right of your editor it should switch to WYSIWYG and you can then paste pics.


I was only able to get thumbnails in WYSIWYG. Based on what I've been reading here, how successful the workarounds have been for inserting pictures into threads is dependent on the user's OS and browser. The workarounds are also buggy as a flop house bed. What's needed is an actual fix and stop the "there is a workaround" excuse for not making the fix a higher priority (or based on the punch list, not a priority at all).


----------



## superhead91

Lady Fitzgerald said:


> I was only able to get thumbnails in WYSIWYG. Based on what I've been reading here, how successful the workarounds have been for inserting pictures into threads is dependent on the user's OS and browser. The workarounds are also buggy as a flop house bed. What's needed is an actual fix and stop the "there is a workaround" excuse for not making the fix a higher priority (or based on the punch list, not a priority at all).


I'm talking about copying and pasting pics from the internet though, not uploading pics. In WYSIWYG you can right click and copy an image, and just paste it into the editor instead of having to use IMG tags and the URL.


----------



## TheHorse

This might honestly be the worst layout I've ever seen on a website I visit regularly. Rivaling youtube for sure...


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

superhead91 said:


> I'm talking about copying and pasting pics from the internet though, not uploading pics. In WYSIWYG you can right click and copy an image, and just paste it into the editor instead of having to use IMG tags and the URL.


Not on my computer! This is exactly what I was talking about. What works for some people doesn't work for others.


----------



## superhead91

Lady Fitzgerald said:


> Not on my computer! This is exactly what I was talking about. What works for some people doesn't work for others.


Well WYSIWYG appears to be buggy. I'm using Chrome and it won't stay defaulted. In order to enter it I have to click the Switch Editor Mode in the upper right of the editor. When I do, the editor pane turns gray and I can then paste a pic. 

Even if you weren't doing that, if you're using a picture from the internet, why would you need to attach it? Just use IMG tags and the URL.


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

superhead91 said:


> Well WYSIWYG appears to be buggy. I'm using Chrome and it won't stay defaulted. In order to enter it I have to click the Switch Editor Mode in the upper right of the editor. When I do, the editor pane turns gray and I can then paste a pic.
> 
> Even if you weren't doing that, if you're using a picture from the internet, why would you need to attach it? Just use IMG tags and the URL.


Yeesh! You are still missing the point.


----------



## superhead91

Lady Fitzgerald said:


> Yeesh! You are still missing the point.


There's not really any point to miss, since all you've said is that it doesn't work for you, without any details of what you've tried.


----------



## sammkv

Nice to see some improvements but the site is still slow as a donkey!!


----------



## RAND0M1ZER

Still no HTTPS?


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

superhead91 said:


> There's not really any point to miss, since all you've said is that it doesn't work for you, without any details of what you've tried.


What? Explain it again for the umpteenth time? And get blown off again? I've already repeatedly explained what I have tried, as have others, and all we get are excuses, such as this one, that get twice the wear from a toilet seat.


----------



## scracy

When I tried to change my email address for my account since I thought this may have been the reason I was not getting email notifications for subscribed threads I did not get a verification email either, I did get a message on the site saying I was banned permanently for no reason and that the ban would not be lifted, what is going on here? About an hour later both my registered email addresses (my previous one and the one I changed it too) got spammed by OCN subbed thread notifications?


----------



## Overclock_Admin

scracy said:


> When I tried to change my email address for my account since I thought this may have been the reason I was not getting email notifications for subscribed threads I did not get a verification email either, I did get a message on the site saying I was banned permanently for no reason and that the ban would not be lifted, what is going on here? About an hour later both my registered email addresses (my previous one and the one I changed it too) got spammed by OCN subbed thread notifications?


We had been working on some Permissions and Banning issues today so probably was a temp thing while sorting the issue.

Jeff M


----------



## scracy

Overclock_Admin said:


> We had been working on some Permissions and Banning issues today so probably was a temp thing while sorting the issue.
> 
> Jeff M


OK,hopefully I wont be banned again I would like to continue using OCN and contributing as I have before, hopefully all these issues will be ironed out soon, I still dont get subbed thread email notifications instantly sometimes it seems days later or not at all, also are we likely to get our gallery pictures back or are they lost in cyberspace?


----------



## keikei

Hey, I'm :wubsmiley the new quick tab for the sidebar on the main page. Plans to integrate it into the entire site? It is VERY useful. We appreciate the hard work. :thumb:

*Nvm, it seems like an auto format thing. If the window is too narrow the sidebar closes.


----------



## Overclock_Admin

scracy said:


> OK,hopefully I wont be banned again I would like to continue using OCN and contributing as I have before, hopefully all these issues will be ironed out soon, I still dont get subbed thread email notifications instantly sometimes it seems days later or not at all, also are we likely to get our gallery pictures back or are they lost in cyberspace?


I think we finally got it sorted.

By Gallery do you mean your uploaded images or Rigbuilder?

Jeff M


----------



## Overclock_Admin

keikei said:


> Hey, I'm :wubsmiley the new quick tab for the sidebar on the main page. Plans to integrate it into the entire site? It is VERY useful. We appreciate the hard work. :thumb:


Thanks, good to hear somebody is noticing the updates. we have a long way to go but the team at VS will get you guys back to as much normal as we can.

Reminder to all:

Check Punch List for updates here:
http://www.overclock.net/forum/1779...73-update-punch-list-bugs-errors-request.html

If you bug is not listed post unreported bugs here:
http://www.overclock.net/forum/17790-bugs-technical-issues/

Jeff M


----------



## Overclock_Admin

RAND0M1ZER said:


> Still no HTTPS?


The request is in but it is not a quick fix plugin, we need to iron out some major issues before we switch over.

Jeff M


----------



## scracy

Overclock_Admin said:


> I think we finally got it sorted.
> 
> By Gallery do you mean your uploaded images or Rigbuilder?
> 
> Jeff M


Uploaded images or picture albums that we once had


----------



## Alex132

Not sure if this has been mentioned, but the username titles and sub-titles, etc. aren't centered and forced to be on one line (for username specifically).

Also, Overclocked members (paid / more than 250 rep)'s color is: #333333
Moderator color green is: #669933
The background left-hand sidebar color is: #ccd3dd

Not 100% sure on the Snr Moderator color, but it was a darker green along the lines of: #004800 maybe.


----------



## Barefooter

Overclock_Admin said:


> I think we finally got it sorted.
> 
> By Gallery do you mean your uploaded images or Rigbuilder?
> 
> Jeff M


To clarify what he's saying, it used to be if you clicked on a picture in a thread it would pop up a new window (not a new tab), in front of the thread with that picture. From there you could arrow forward to the next picture, or back to the previous picture in the thread. On the top of that pop up window you could click on "Gallery View" which would then show you thumb nails of all the pictures in that thread where you could scroll up and down and click on any picture to make it bigger.

That was a very handy feature that I used often and would like to see come back.


----------



## frostbite

gonX said:


> I know this hurts to hear, but the only option for now is to go into your UserCP and unsubscribe the offending threads:
> http://www.overclock.net/forum/subscription.php?do=viewsubscription&folderid=all
> 
> Only management has access to the tools to modify member subscriptions, and I don't even know if they have batch tools available - if they don't, we'll probably have to escalate this issue to the devs.



Ok thanks

On another note do you remember fps doug?  

You had the coolest avatars


----------



## Overclock_Admin

Alex132 said:


> Not sure if this has been mentioned, but the username titles and sub-titles, etc. aren't centered and forced to be on one line (for username specifically).
> 
> Also, Overclocked members (paid / more than 250 rep)'s color is: #333333
> Moderator color green is: #669933
> The background left-hand sidebar color is: #ccd3dd
> 
> Not 100% sure on the Snr Moderator color, but it was a darker green along the lines of: #004800 maybe.


Sent to mods to review.

Jeff M


----------



## epic1337

ohhh, the upper-right avatar is finally not so awkwardly small, very good work. :specool:


----------



## Overclock_Admin

scracy said:


> Uploaded images or picture albums that we once had





Barefooter said:


> To clarify what he's saying, it used to be if you clicked on a picture in a thread it would pop up a new window (not a new tab), in front of the thread with that picture. From there you could arrow forward to the next picture, or back to the previous picture in the thread. On the top of that pop up window you could click on "Gallery View" which would then show you thumb nails of all the pictures in that thread where you could scroll up and down and click on any picture to make it bigger.
> 
> That was a very handy feature that I used often and would like to see come back.


Would it do this for the entire thread or just the posts?

Thanks is a feature we might be able to roll out later once major issues are sorted.

Can you guys post it up here with more info, any old screenshots if you have them?

http://www.overclock.net/forum/17790-bugs-technical-issues/

Jeff M


----------



## Barefooter

Overclock_Admin said:


> Would it do this for the entire thread or just the posts?
> 
> Thanks is a feature we might be able to roll out later once major issues are sorted.
> 
> Can you guys post it up here with more info, any old screenshots if you have them?
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/forum/17790-bugs-technical-issues/
> 
> Jeff M


All the pictures/images on that thread would be in the "Gallery View". I have no screen shots saved.


----------



## epic1337

rather than a new window, its more like a popup with a navigation UI, the gallery can be accessed from the top link that switches from image view to gallery view.


----------



## shaduh

Nice. Forums and subscriptions no longer take forever to load and refreshed look is cool.
But for some reason i got a "perma-ban" a week ago (in about a couple days of visiting the updated site) and couldn't contact you to resolve the problem. Thankfully it just disappeared.
All in all, pretty neat


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

Overclock_Admin said:


> Would it do this for the entire thread or just the posts?
> 
> Thanks is a feature we might be able to roll out later once major issues are sorted.
> 
> Can you guys post it up here with more info, any old screenshots if you have them?
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/forum/17790-bugs-technical-issues/
> 
> Jeff M


Nothing against you but I'm thinking responses to queries in this thread should be handled by someone who is actually familiar with Huddler version of OCN.


----------



## Alex132

Overclock_Admin said:


> Sent to mods to review.
> 
> Jeff M


Thanks!

Screenshot for extra clarity:









https://web.archive.org/web/2018010...-official-thermalright-silver-arrow-sb-e-club





Lady Fitzgerald said:


> Nothing against you but I'm thinking responses to queries in this thread should be handled by someone who is actually familiar with Huddler version of OCN.


I do not think that would be possible due to the Huddler team no longer being a part of OCN. Due to Huddler being a propriety piece of forum software, I also doubt many others knew it at - all let alone in-depth.

The devs are trying their best to get it sorted with what they have, and so far they have definitely made some decent progress. Better than the progress that made when Huddler was launched on OCN if you remember


----------



## Zantrill

Will we be able to use desktop mode, eventually, on our mobiles? Or am I missing a setting somewhere


----------



## Barefooter

epic1337 said:


> rather than a new window, its more like a popup with a navigation UI, the gallery can be accessed from the top link that switches from image view to gallery view.


Yes this exactly.


----------



## Zero4549

I just realized that we are currently using a positively ancient version of vB. Is there any particular reason for that? It seems like a rather poor choice to make a big platform leap to an already several generation old version. You're just asking for all your work to be tossed out the window in the near future when you inevitably decide to update to a more contemporary version of vB.

Personally, I still think vB is a terrible platform as a whole, but assuming it is to be used for business reasons that are outside our control, why not at least use a version with modern features? We are a tech enthusiast site, not a bunch of Luddites stuck in the late 90s.


----------



## ryan92084

Zero4549 said:


> I just realized that we are currently using a positively ancient version of vB. Is there any particular reason for that? It seems like a rather poor choice to make a big platform leap to an already several generation old version. You're just asking for all your work to be tossed out the window in the near future when you inevitably decide to update to a more contemporary version of vB.
> 
> Personally, I still think vB is a terrible platform as a whole, but assuming it is to be used for business reasons that are outside our control, why not at least use a version with modern features? We are a tech enthusiast site, not a bunch of Luddites stuck in the late 90s.


The site is owned by VS and they maintain their own custom fork of vB which they use for most if not all of their forums.


----------



## umeng2002

Overclock_Admin said:


> Did you try these settings?
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/forum/usertag.php?do=profile&action=options
> 
> Jeff M


Yeah, they do nothing.

I'm also not sure of what the difference between a subscription and notification is.

I've resorted to making an email filter to put all emails from this forum into my spam folder.


----------



## tpi2007

Alex132 said:


> Not sure if this has been mentioned, but the username titles and sub-titles, etc. aren't centered and forced to be on one line (for username specifically).
> 
> Also, Overclocked members (paid / more than 250 rep)'s color is: #333333
> Moderator color green is: #669933
> The background left-hand sidebar color is: #ccd3dd
> 
> Not 100% sure on the Snr Moderator color, but it was a darker green along the lines of: #004800 maybe.



I'll follow up on that and ask a question, mainly to the OCN resident staff: is there some sort of Manual of Style so that the VS staff can have a better idea of where the design of the site should be? If there isn't one, we can always try to make some collages at least, but I haven't checked yet if the Internet Archive has snapshots of all the different forum areas.





Zero4549 said:


> I just realized that we are currently using a positively ancient version of vB. Is there any particular reason for that? It seems like a rather poor choice to make a big platform leap to an already several generation old version. You're just asking for all your work to be tossed out the window in the near future when you inevitably decide to update to a more contemporary version of vB.
> 
> Personally, I still think vB is a terrible platform as a whole, but assuming it is to be used for business reasons that are outside our control, why not at least use a version with modern features? We are a tech enthusiast site, not a bunch of Luddites stuck in the late 90s.





tpi2007 said:


> Does anybody from OCN staff or Admin (the founder of the site) have a copy of the customized vBulletin code the site ran on until November 2011?
> 
> Importing a lot of that stuff would give a much better head start in a lot of areas, no? The Rep+ system could be back by now, for example, and so could the homepage, to a much larger degree than what it is now. Also, sig rigs, to a degree. *As far as I understand both OCN early Nov 2011 and OCN late Jan 2018 are running on a customized 3.x vBulletin.*


----------



## scracy

Overclock_Admin said:


> Would it do this for the entire thread or just the posts?
> 
> Thanks is a feature we might be able to roll out later once major issues are sorted.
> 
> Can you guys post it up here with more info, any old screenshots if you have them?
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/forum/17790-bugs-technical-issues/
> 
> Jeff M


What I actually meant was clicking the small picture icon the lower right hand side would take you to that members picture gallery


----------



## huzzug

Zantrill said:


> Will we be able to use desktop mode, eventually, on our mobiles? Or am I missing a setting somewhere


When it gets you in mobile view, scroll to the bottom and find "View full version". Not the toggle at the bottom with "Overclocked Desktop /Mobile"


----------



## alancsalt

Missing messages. Some conversations only showing the most recent.
Edit: Ah, collapsed on the right. Good trick. Got it.

Search engine couldn't find the bclk klub


----------



## Chakravant

Alex132 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Screenshot for extra clarity:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://web.archive.org/web/2018010...-official-thermalright-silver-arrow-sb-e-club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do not think that would be possible due to the Huddler team no longer being a part of OCN. Due to Huddler being a propriety piece of forum software, I also doubt many others knew it at - all let alone in-depth.
> 
> The devs are trying their best to get it sorted with what they have, and so far they have definitely made some decent progress. Better than the progress that made when Huddler was launched on OCN if you remember


The moderators here (at least up to page 165, I haven't seen every page past that) are saying something very different from your claim here. They claim soon nobody will be using Huddler, including Wikia owned forums. Wikia owned forums say they will still be using Huddler. I even asked for clarification and news links from third party sources, and was told that they couldn't find third party sources, and to trust VS on this point.

If Huddler is now proprietary to Wikia only forums, then VS has been caught in a direct lie, one that could be legally actionable as it is intentionally spreading disinformation about a competitor's product in a way that could financially impact Wikia.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

RigBuilder stuff still an issue? Only one of my rigs is in there, not the several I had going.


----------



## yutzybrian

Chakravant said:


> The moderators here (at least up to page 165, I haven't seen every page past that) are saying something very different from your claim here. They claim soon nobody will be using Huddler, including Wikia owned forums. Wikia owned forums say they will still be using Huddler. I even asked for clarification and news links from third party sources, and was told that they couldn't find third party sources, and to trust VS on this point.
> 
> If Huddler is now proprietary to Wikia only forums, then VS has been caught in a direct lie, one that could be legally actionable as it is intentionally spreading disinformation about a competitor's product in a way that could financially impact Wikia.


If you do some quick googling for "huddler wikia" and show only the past year, you'll find a few other references to Huddler being on its way out. Also, just in general there is very little info to find on news or status of the software, which is never a good sign for a tech company. I don't think anyone is trying to pull the wool over your eyes.


----------



## Chakravant

yutzybrian said:


> If you do some quick googling for "huddler wikia" and show only the past year, you'll find a few other references to Huddler being on its way out. Also, just in general there is very little info to find on news or status of the software, which is never a good sign for a tech company. I don't think anyone is trying to pull the wool over your eyes.


Yes. From forums formerly but no longer owned by Wikia. The third party part is key, to get an accurate assessment by people with no skin in the game.

Someone would have mentioned Huddler going full EOL. Heck, it would have been here on Overclock.net, complete with third party links. That there is so little info to find is a sign that somebody is trying to pull the wool over our eyes.


----------



## iamjanco

Chakravant said:


> The moderators here (at least up to page 165, I haven't seen every page past that) are saying something very different from your claim here. They claim soon nobody will be using Huddler, including Wikia owned forums. Wikia owned forums say they will still be using Huddler. I even asked for clarification and news links from third party sources, and was told that they couldn't find third party sources, and to trust VS on this point.
> 
> If Huddler is now proprietary to Wikia only forums, then VS has been caught in a direct lie, one that could be legally actionable as it is intentionally spreading disinformation about a competitor's product in a way that could financially impact Wikia.


It might be a little more complex than that, but I wouldn't know for sure. Wikia acquired Huddler in 2014 and currently markets Wikia related services by way of wikia.org and FANDOM. Could be that the subject matter like that available via a heavily-tech oriented tech site like OCN didn't fit very well into Wikia's long term plans, which currently appear to encompass philanthropic pursuits and social-media like communities/wikis for fans of games, tv, the movies (perhaps among others).

Hard to say for sure, but maybe some of the older admins and/or mods here might be able to proffer something more concrete.


----------



## ocman

*Some questions and thoughts...*

Hello everyone and welcome back to OCN!

I have some questions and thoughts:

How do I remove an old poll and start a new poll in my old thread?

How do I like or rep+ a post?

How do I use emoticons in my messages?

*EDIT:* I forgot my password for the overclocked email account, and their "forgot password" function is not working... what should I do?

*ADDED:* Where can I find the rest of my reviews? I can only see a couple of them.

*ADDED:* How do I edit my signature? Will emoticons for it be available again?

*ADDED:* Is "community founder" admin still on board with OCN? http://www.overclock.net/forum/members/1-admin.html

Thank you in advance for answering my questions!

I should like this new platform, again, just need some time to get use to it. 

I have been a member on OCN since 2010. Is there any recognition(s) I can get or even honour other users for their outstanding contributions? In a broader sense, will I be given any additional features or functions on the forum to better use and/or manage it. Thanks! :thumbsup

*P.S.:* I have manually typed the bold effects and the wink emoticon in the message. I cannot find the buttons for them.


----------



## Chakravant

iamjanco said:


> It might be a little more complex than that, but I wouldn't know for sure. Wikia acquired Huddler in 2014 and currently markets Wikia related services by way of wikia.org and FANDOM. Could be that the subject matter like that available via a heavily-tech oriented tech site like OCN didn't fit very well into Wikia's long term plans, which currently appear to encompass philanthropic pursuits and social-media like communities/wikis for fans of games, tv, the movies (perhaps among others).
> 
> Hard to say for sure, but maybe some of the older admins and/or mods here might be able to proffer something more concrete.


I urge you to look through this thread again. The mods have said the site cannot be reverted to Huddler. Cannot is an absolutist term. The new management is saying that even if the site was sold back to Wikia, it could not use Huddler. They have also used the EOL term.

It cannot be more complex than that. Can/can't isn't a complex term, nor does it leave wiggle room. Which is why I asked for and still desire evidence for such an extraordinary claim.


----------



## alancsalt

@overclocked.net email accounts were by arrangement with gmail, and can be logged into same as always. I get to mine by clicking mail on Google.com


----------



## ocman

alancsalt said:


> @overclocked.net email accounts were by arrangement with gmail, and can be logged into same as always. I get to mine by clicking mail on Google.com



Thanks for the quick reply pal!

Just waiting for answers to the rest of my questions~


----------



## Alex132

Chakravant said:


> The moderators here (at least up to page 165, I haven't seen every page past that) are saying something very different from your claim here. They claim soon nobody will be using Huddler, including Wikia owned forums. Wikia owned forums say they will still be using Huddler. I even asked for clarification and news links from third party sources, and was told that they couldn't find third party sources, and to trust VS on this point.
> 
> If Huddler is now proprietary to Wikia only forums, then VS has been caught in a direct lie, one that could be legally actionable as it is intentionally spreading disinformation about a competitor's product in a way that could financially impact Wikia.


They are not saying anything different than to what I am saying. Huddler is and will be disappearing as I believe Wikia is effecting 'getting rid of them/it'.

http://www.wikia.com/Wikia_Acquires...festyle_Audience_in_Communities_for_Superfans
https://www.bloomberg.com/research/stocks/private/snapshot.asp?privcapId=99491443

Huddler is/was(?) owned by Wikia and Wikia-ran forums (in their hay-day) ran only Huddler. Huddler wasn't used on any other forums as far as I am aware. That makes it proprietary. There is nothing that Verticle Scope would be accountable for this, it is just an unfortunate difficulty in the scope of this migration.

Example of another ex-Wikia/Huddler forum: https://www.head-fi.org/


----------



## XCalinX

The old site looked very modern. This looks like it's from 2005.


----------



## ocman

XCalinX said:


> The old site looked very modern. This looks like it's from 2005.


I did not like the last one all that much, but I kinda put up with it. I hope this new one would eventually be better than the last one!

P.S.: To forum management staff: The sub menus from the drop down menu on the Forums tab, disappear way too quickly before I can move my mouse to click on them.


----------



## Daitro

XCalinX said:


> The old site looked very modern. This looks like it's from 2005.


I wholeheartedly agree.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Chunky_Chimp said:


> We weren't bought by Wikia until 2015, Admin still owned it until then. We couldn't remain on vB as it was because at the time there wasn't anyone maintaining a fork of it to provide security updates.
> 
> 
> 
> We were on 3.8.5 up until the Huddler change, and the customizations were mostly in the form of plugins. What we're on now is a fork of a slightly newer version of vB 3.x with plugins, so it's not fundamentally that different from what we had. The problem was that it ended up not LOOKING anything like what we had once we went back last week, but hopefully the end result once the VS devs are done fixing everything and optimizing the layout will be a sort of hybrid of what was good about both previous iterations of the forum, plus the dark skin.



Were we under some sort of stingent deadline to get off of Huddler before this move? I'm just curious if that is what prompted this quick, and obviously unplanned migration. It had to have been, or else it should have been rolled back IMO. If the deadline was today 2/1/2018 i could understand it, but it doesn't look like ANYTHING was configured for us before the migration besides some visuals such as the top bar, and the colors. Everything that made OCN OCN was/is missing.


----------



## epic1337

XCalinX said:


> The old site looked very modern. This looks like it's from 2005.


ummm, comparing it to Win10 the current one is more "modern" by today's "standards".
in comparison, the previous one is a lot closer to Win8. :h34r-smi


----------



## Zero4549

Something ive just noticed and which hugs the heck out of me is that the mobile and desktop versions have totally different design directions. I understand they will never be exactly the same, but thinks like having menus open on the opposite side on mobile than they do on desktop is just silly and unprofessional.


----------



## TFL Replica

For those that are interested, here is a Head-Fi admin's post about their experience with migrating off the Huddler platform: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/why-we-switched-forum-platforms.846861/
Here is a similar post from an AVS Forum editor: http://www.avsforum.com/forum/92-community-news-polls/1562889-what-old-new-again-avs-forum.html


----------



## methebest

I'm not a huge fan of the new layout, but it might just be me being used to the old one.

We do need the recent news part of the news forums again as that was really useful.

Also it was really fun getting banned when i first logged in after the update. >.>


----------



## termathor

ocman said:


> P.S.: To forum management staff: The sub menus from the drop down menu on the Forums tab, disappear way too quickly before I can move my mouse to click on them.


Ah yes, that is very true. You really need to be a top Starcraft 2 player on caféine to be able to go directly to a sub-forum there, like AMD General for example ...

Needs to be changed !


----------



## ryan92084

umeng2002 said:


> Yeah, they do nothing.
> 
> I'm also not sure of what the difference between a subscription and notification is.
> 
> I've resorted to making an email filter to put all emails from this forum into my spam folder.


Did you try following the instructions I linked you to? If you have a lot of active subscribed threads you may need to go through several pages for step 1 or sort by last post.


----------



## Alex132

termathor said:


> Ah yes, that is very true. You really need to be a top Starcraft 2 player on caféine to be able to go directly to a sub-forum there, like AMD General for example ...
> 
> Needs to be changed !


Stay there for me just fine, FF browser.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

ocman said:


> I did not like the last one all that much, but I kinda put up with it. I hope this new one would eventually be better than the last one!
> 
> P.S.: To forum management staff: The sub menus from the drop down menu on the Forums tab, disappear way too quickly before I can move my mouse to click on them.


I have confirmed the Forum drop down issue and I have spoken to the Devs in order to adjust the timeout.


----------



## Alex132

I see some of the colors are starting to be rolled out and changed, but not all? Additionally, I think the names being in bold was never the case on Huddler / pre-2011 VB?


----------



## ryan92084

Alex132 said:


> Stay there for me just fine, FF browser.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Same for Edge. There is an issue if your dropdown has a scroll bar however. This was discussed elsewhere.


----------



## andrews2547

Chakravant said:


> The moderators here (at least up to page 165, I haven't seen every page past that) are saying something very different from your claim here. They claim soon nobody will be using Huddler, including Wikia owned forums. Wikia owned forums say they will still be using Huddler. I even asked for clarification and news links from third party sources, and was told that they couldn't find third party sources, and to trust VS on this point.
> 
> If Huddler is now proprietary to Wikia only forums, then VS has been caught in a direct lie, one that could be legally actionable as it is intentionally spreading disinformation about a competitor's product in a way that could financially impact Wikia.


Huddler is EOL, OCN was the last forum using it, Wikia purchased it in 2014 and I believe stopped all development for it in late 2016/early 2017. The page from Wikia about Huddler no longer exists.

http://huddlerhub.wikia.com/wiki/Huddler_Hub


----------



## Jpmboy

Chakravant said:


> The moderators here (at least up to page 165, I haven't seen every page past that) are saying something very different from your claim here. They claim soon nobody will be using Huddler, including Wikia owned forums. Wikia owned forums say they will still be using Huddler. I even asked for clarification and news links from third party sources, and was told that they couldn't find third party sources, and to trust VS on this point.
> 
> *If Huddler is now proprietary to Wikia only forums, then VS has been caught in a direct lie, one that could be legally actionable as it is intentionally spreading disinformation about a competitor's product in a way that could financially impact Wikia*.


EOL means Huddler is no longer supported (security etc). Anyone _could _continue to use unsupported products... Just like Windows XP still has an installation base (yeah, many point-of-sale systems are Xp)
Probably best you stick with what you know. And what's _legally actionable_ is obviously not one of them. False claims about you own product or financials is bad, false statement about a competitor product is very common.


----------



## DEADLAZARUS

Guess i have to congratulate you guys for giving me back my account. I was banned for no specific reason (this bug was mentioned by other members as well). I did send you 2 emails, but to no avail. Well, after several days my account is active.
Just a quick note. Right now, noscript has blocked 23 scripts, ublock has blocked 15 ads and ghostery has blocked 12 trackers.
IMHO this is unacceptable. No reason as well to quote other members about bringing the news+recent discussions to the front page (2 distinct columns). Last but not least, are you going to fix the https issue? Because, right now, all i get is the "your connection is not secure". Big no-no.


----------



## lurker2501

XCalinX said:


> The old site looked very modern. This looks like it's from 2005.


Taking into account that vbulletin was originally introduced in 2000, and it hasn't changed much visually since then, by 2005 this would already be considered an outdated design by today's standards.
Please also add themes to the website. That blueish default vbulletin color scheme makes me want to puke my eyes out. A minimal black/white theme would look much better.


----------



## iamjanco

Chakravant said:


> I urge you to look through this thread again. The mods have said the site cannot be reverted to Huddler. Cannot is an absolutist term. The new management is saying that even if the site was sold back to Wikia, it could not use Huddler. They have also used the EOL term.
> 
> It cannot be more complex than that. Can/can't isn't a complex term, nor does it leave wiggle room. Which is why I asked for and still desire evidence for such an extraordinary claim.


No urging needed, it's just not that big a deal to me and doesn't impact me a whole lot from where I sit. There are far more important, real-life things to be concerned about that don't involve what goes on here.

Good luck in your pursuits.


----------



## Alex132

I think I may have lost my Overclocked account or maybe just the color actually? Seeing as how the color seems to be restored now to all that I know of.


----------



## Overclock_Admin

WhiteWulfe said:


> RigBuilder stuff still an issue? Only one of my rigs is in there, not the several I had going.


Yup - check out the Punch List for updates.

http://www.overclock.net/forum/1779...73-update-punch-list-bugs-errors-request.html

Jeff M


----------



## Overclock_Admin

ocman said:


> Hello everyone and welcome back to OCN!
> 
> I have some questions and thoughts:
> 
> How do I remove an old poll and start a new poll in my old thread?
> 
> How do I like or rep+ a post?
> 
> How do I use emoticons in my messages?
> 
> *EDIT:* I forgot my password for the overclocked email account, and their "forgot password" function is not working... what should I do?
> 
> *ADDED:* Where can I find the rest of my reviews? I can only see a couple of them.
> 
> *ADDED:* How do I edit my signature? Will emoticons for it be available again?
> 
> *ADDED:* Is "community founder" admin still on board with OCN? http://www.overclock.net/forum/members/1-admin.html
> 
> Thank you in advance for answering my questions!
> 
> I should like this new platform, again, just need some time to get use to it.
> 
> I have been a member on OCN since 2010. Is there any recognition(s) I can get or even honour other users for their outstanding contributions? In a broader sense, will I be given any additional features or functions on the forum to better use and/or manage it. Thanks! :thumbsup
> 
> *P.S.:* I have manually typed the bold effects and the wink emoticon in the message. I cannot find the buttons for them.


Most of the missing feature have updates here, meaning bugs that are still being worked on.

http://www.overclock.net/forum/1779...73-update-punch-list-bugs-errors-request.html

Jeff M


----------



## Overclock_Admin

Alex132 said:


> I think I may have lost my Overclocked account or maybe just the color actually? Seeing as how the color seems to be restored now to all that I know of.


Still working on some coloring issues, standby. Got the finals form the mods last night.

Writing the bug up today.

Jeff M


----------



## Overclock_Admin

methebest said:


> I'm not a huge fan of the new layout, but it might just be me being used to the old one.
> 
> We do need the recent news part of the news forums again as that was really useful.
> 
> Also it was really fun getting banned when i first logged in after the update. >.>


Good to see you are back.

Also news is on the homepage - Click the Overclock logo in the upper left:
http://www.overclock.net/

Jeff M


----------



## Overclock_Admin

*Update:

Previously banned users can no longer post
Error banned users are back
Forums dropdown has replace (home) with Forum

Updated Dark skin posted here this am: http://www.overclock.net/forum/1779.../1649505-dark-theme-proof-3.html#post26657305

Jeff M*


----------



## Alex132

Overclock_Admin said:


> *
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Update:
> 
> Previously banned users can no longer post
> Error banned users are back
> Forums dropdown has replace (home) with Forum
> 
> Updated Dark skin posted here this am: http://www.overclock.net/forum/1779.../1649505-dark-theme-proof-3.html#post26657305
> 
> Jeff M
> 
> 
> *


Nice :thumb:


Would it also be possible to add a notification for new posts in subscribed threads like we had with Huddler (as per the screenshot below, you can see I have 3 thread updates - but there is no notification number on my avatar).

Additionally, the two highlighted fullstops seem very out of place considering nothing else has fullstops in that menu. Removing them should hopefully be an easy fix


----------



## Overclock_Admin

Alex132 said:


> Nice :thumb:
> 
> 
> Would it also be possible to add a notification for new posts in subscribed threads like we had with Huddler (as per the screenshot below, you can see I have 3 thread updates - but there is no notification number on my avatar).
> 
> Additionally, the two highlighted fullstops seem very out of place considering nothing else has fullstops in that menu. Removing them should hopefully be an easy fix


Weird I see mine in the upper right corner. See the 89 than below it lists the quotes, mentions, PM's etc... 

Request the full stops removed.

Jeff M


----------



## Alex132

Overclock_Admin said:


> Weird I see mine in the upper right corner. See the 89 than below it lists the quotes, mentions, PM's etc...
> 
> Request the full stops removed.
> 
> Jeff M


Rather, can we have that number notification bubble be for subscriptions as well as PMs, Quotes, Mentions, etc.? Or if preferably, have a toggle to only have that number bubble notification for PMs and subscriptions, but then still have the expanded menu show notifications for everything (kinda reversed from what it is now).


----------



## Sir Beregond

So, I really have to say I am having a hard time with this new design. I am not heavily on OCN too much these days, but I still like to keep up from time to time with a few things and check the news. A couple of things that pop out at me that impact my usability of the site and/or just minor observations.

1. In the old site, I was able to just click my profile and towards the bottom it would list all the recent threads I had posted in (in that order). It then also indicated when there were new posts, but retained the order I had posted in. Threads I most recently posted in were at top. I mostly used this for keeping track instead of subscriptions. As far as I can tell subscriptions just work off of which threads have the newest posts and those go to the top. Am I blind, or is the other way that I used gone now? I'm finding this very unnerving and harder now for me to keep track of some threads.

2. Are sig rigs not a thing anymore?

Edit:

3. Just noticed my tag is now "New to Overclock.net". It used to say "Water Cooler" and I no longer see where to change this back?

Thanks,
-Sir B


----------



## XEKong

Is there a quick button anywhere now for reading new forum posts since last visit?


----------



## Alex132

XEKong said:


> Is there a quick button anywhere now for reading new forum posts since last visit?



















Sir Beregond said:


> So, I really have to say I am having a hard time with this new design. I am not heavily on OCN too much these days, but I still like to keep up from time to time with a few things and check the news. A couple of things that pop out at me that impact my usability of the site and/or just minor observations.
> 
> 1. In the old site, I was able to just click my profile and towards the bottom it would list all the recent threads I had posted in (in that order). It then also indicated when there were new posts, but retained the order I had posted in. Threads I most recently posted in were at top. I mostly used this for keeping track instead of subscriptions. As far as I can tell subscriptions just work off of which threads have the newest posts and those go to the top. Am I blind, or is the other way that I used gone now? I'm finding this very unnerving and harder now for me to keep track of some threads.
> 
> 2. Are sig rigs not a thing anymore?
> 
> Edit:
> 
> 3. Just noticed my tag is now "New to Overclock.net". It used to say "Water Cooler" and I no longer see where to change this back?
> 
> Thanks,
> -Sir B


1) This is just the differences between Huddler and how VB works I believe. This page might help: http://www.overclock.net/forum/search.php?searchid=1590129











2) Known issue, and a restore is being worked on.


3) I believe this is also a known-issue and is being worked on.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Alex132 said:


> Rather, can we have that number notification bubble be for subscriptions as well as PMs, Quotes, Mentions, etc.? Or if preferably, have a toggle to only have that number bubble notification for PMs and subscriptions, but then still have the expanded menu show notifications for everything (kinda reversed from what it is now).


Fixed !


----------



## Hequaqua

How about some type of pic/graphic on the homepage?....it just looks lost. Just a wall of text. I mean, it's getting there.

:thumb:


----------



## hurricane28

Yeah, and what about the Rep button? I t was replaced by a Like button but now we have nothing.. Is the Rep+ button coming back?


----------



## andrews2547

hurricane28 said:


> Yeah, and what about the Rep button? I t was replaced by a Like button but now we have nothing.. Is the Rep+ button coming back?


Yes.

http://www.overclock.net/forum/1779...ch-list-bugs-errors-request.html#post26579201

See under "Reported/In Progress"


----------



## Overclock_Admin

*NOTE:

Users missing rigs please post up in this thread so we can test.

http://www.overclock.net/forum/1779...7-missing-nearly-all-my-rigs-rig-builder.html

Jeff M*


----------



## keikei

Overclock_Admin said:


> *NOTE:
> 
> Users missing rigs please post up in this thread so we can test.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/forum/1779...7-missing-nearly-all-my-rigs-rig-builder.html
> 
> Jeff M*


I don't see 'my rig' or other user's rigs either. Is that what you mean?


----------



## Overclock_Admin

Hequaqua said:


> How about some type of pic/graphic on the homepage?....it just looks lost. Just a wall of text. I mean, it's getting there.
> 
> :thumb:


We will most likely be adding reviews with images down the road. 

Jeff M


----------



## Sir Beregond

Alex132 said:


> 1) This is just the differences between Huddler and how VB works I believe. This page might help: http://www.overclock.net/forum/search.php?searchid=1590129
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2) Known issue, and a restore is being worked on.
> 
> 
> 3) I believe this is also a known-issue and is being worked on.


Wasn't looking for "All my posts" but if that's all that's left, highly disappointing. Sigh.


----------



## Overclock_Admin

keikei said:


> I don't see 'my rig' or other user's rigs either. Is that what you mean?


Yes - just let us know if you are Missing rigs and how many.

Jeff M


----------



## Alex132

ENTERPRISE said:


> Fixed !



Errr, I still don't have the number notifications on my avatar?


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Overclock_Admin said:


> Yes - just let us know if you are kissing rigs and how many.
> 
> Jeff M


I kiss all my rigs, at least daily.

Does seem a bit prying to ask.


----------



## superhead91

Overclock_Admin said:


> Yes - just let us know if you are kissing rigs and how many.
> 
> Jeff M


I'm missing my two rigs.


----------



## GeneO

I'm missing mine too.just 1 rig.


----------



## Alex132

Overclock_Admin said:


> Yes - just let us know if you are kissing rigs and how many.
> 
> Jeff M


Haven't kissed my rig yet.


----------



## Alex132

Please may we also get the post title and post title emoticons removed. We have never had these before and I don't think they add anything constructive.


----------



## hurricane28

nvidiaftw12 said:


> I kiss all my rigs, at least daily.
> 
> Does seem a bit prying to ask.


Yeah, who doesn't.


----------



## Overclock_Admin

superhead91 said:


> I'm missing my two rigs.


Please post here then:
http://www.overclock.net/forum/1779...builder-report-missing-here.html#post26587593



Alex132 said:


> Haven't kissed my rig yet.


Maybe start by taking it out to dinner, maybe a movie or walk on the beach after.

Jeff M


----------



## huzzug

Also Ctrl+Enter submits the post.


----------



## ku4eto

huzzug said:


> Also Ctrl+Enter submits the post.


Well, i think this shortcut is the same for other sites as well.


----------



## Overclock_Admin

Anybody have a screen shot of how their rigs used to look in the rig builder?

Thanks,
Jeff M


----------



## Overclock_Admin

Anybody have a screen shot of how their rigs used to look in the rig builder?

Thanks,
Jeff M


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Overclock_Admin said:


> Anybody have a screen shot of how their rigs used to look in the rig builder?
> 
> Thanks,
> Jeff M


Is this what you are looking for?

http://www.overclock.net/forum/1516...create-forum-signature-show-you-rig-info.html


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

Overclock_Admin said:


> Yup - check out the Punch List for updates.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/forum/1779...73-update-punch-list-bugs-errors-request.html
> 
> Jeff M


When the heck are you going to put fixing inserting pictures into posts on that punch list?


----------



## Jpmboy

TFL Replica said:


> For those that are interested, here is a Head-Fi admin's post about their experience with migrating off the Huddler platform: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/why-we-switched-forum-platforms.846861/
> Here is a similar post from an AVS Forum editor: http://www.avsforum.com/forum/92-community-news-polls/1562889-what-old-new-again-avs-forum.html


lol - Head-Fi, my wayback ultimate ears (TF-10s) source.


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

Overclock_Admin said:


> Yes - just let us know if you are Missing rigs and how many.
> 
> Jeff M


I'm missing my current rig and the one I'm currently building.


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

nvidiaftw12 said:


> I kiss all my rigs, at least daily.
> 
> Does seem a bit prying to ask.


I wish I could rep you for that!


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

Overclock_Admin said:


> Anybody have a screen shot of how their rigs used to look in the rig builder?
> 
> Thanks,
> Jeff M


Sure, we all took screen shots of everything before the migration (why didn't you all?  ).


----------



## Overclock_Admin

xxpenguinxx said:


> Is this what you are looking for?
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/forum/1516...create-forum-signature-show-you-rig-info.html


Thanks!

Jeff M


----------



## Jpmboy

Is anyone else experiencing this... when I first load a thread page or refresh it, I get a (long at times) list of (0) attached files. When I click "Manage Attachments" and then close that window, the list of ghost attachments "(0)" 's is gone.


----------



## Overclock_Admin

Lady Fitzgerald said:


> When the heck are you going to put fixing inserting pictures into posts on that punch list?


I have one for the image re sizing in posts.

Did you provide detail on it that I missed somewhere, sorry 2200+ posts I might have missed it.

Jeff M


----------



## Drake87

Site looks hideous now. OCN must be hurting for money with all these ads.


----------



## Overclock_Admin

*UPDATE:

- Forum Drop down time out adjusted
- Hard stop or Period removed from User Notifications drop down.

Jeff M*


----------



## Overclock_Admin

*Also note Updated Dark Skin please review and leave feedback.

http://www.overclock.net/forum/1779.../1649505-dark-theme-proof-3.html#post26657305

Jeff M*


----------



## randomizer

Alex132 said:


>


Only available for the desktop site unfortunately. On mobile you'll need to go page surfing to find where you're up to, if you can remember.


----------



## hurricane28

Overclock_Admin said:


> *Also note Updated Dark Skin please review and leave feedback.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/forum/1779.../1649505-dark-theme-proof-3.html#post26657305
> 
> Jeff M*


I don't like the dark theme, after long reading sessions it hurts the eyes. I like this theme the best.


----------



## TheBadBull

I still don't have my overclocked account perks back even though I paid for it.


----------



## scracy

Overclock_Admin said:


> *Also note Updated Dark Skin please review and leave feedback.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/forum/1779.../1649505-dark-theme-proof-3.html#post26657305
> 
> Jeff M*


Dark theme looks good to me:thumb:


----------



## Overclock_Admin

hurricane28 said:


> I don't like the dark theme, after long reading sessions it hurts the eyes. I like this theme the best.


They will both be options.

Jeff M


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

Overclock_Admin said:


> I have one for the image re sizing in posts.
> 
> Did you provide detail on it that I missed somewhere, sorry 2200+ posts I might have missed it.
> 
> Jeff M


This is an example of why someone who was familiar with the old huddler platform should be fielding threads like this; they would know what we are talking about and would be better equipped to interface with the developers. Image size is only a small part of the issue. Getting the images into the post in the first place is the issue. The current software either doesn't work or, when it does, it inserts a tiny thumbnail. The workarounds some here have developed don't always work, are unstable, are clumsy, insert too large of an image, require space wasting (and unstable) thumbnails at the bottom, and are a general pain in the...neck.


----------



## Barefooter

Lady Fitzgerald said:


> This is an example of why someone who was familiar with the old huddler platform should be fielding threads like this; they would know what we are talking about and would be better equipped to interface with the developers. Image size is only a small part of the issue. Getting the images into the post in the first place is the issue. The current software either doesn't work or, when it does, it inserts a tiny thumbnail. The workarounds some here have developed don't always work, are unstable, are clumsy, insert too large of an image, require space wasting (and unstable) thumbnails at the bottom, and are a general pain in the...neck.


+1 here. The method of inserting pictures in a post is horrible!


----------



## Overclock_Admin

TheBadBull said:


> I still don't have my overclocked account perks back even though I paid for it.


See Punch List - it is listed as a known issue:
http://www.overclock.net/forum/1779...73-update-punch-list-bugs-errors-request.html

Jeff M


----------



## Overclock_Admin

Lady Fitzgerald said:


> This is an example of why someone who was familiar with the old huddler platform should be fielding threads like this; they would know what we are talking about and would be better equipped to interface with the developers. Image size is only a small part of the issue. Getting the images into the post in the first place is the issue. The current software either doesn't work or, when it does, it inserts a tiny thumbnail. The workarounds some here have developed don't always work, are unstable, are clumsy, insert too large of an image, require space wasting (and unstable) thumbnails at the bottom, and are a general pain in the...neck.


I have the mods/admins to help out, VS is basically handling the support now.



Barefooter said:


> +1 here. The method of inserting pictures in a post is horrible!


So you guys want to insert images in a thread between text right, non-hosted but below like this?










Jeff M


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

Overclock_Admin said:


> I have the mods/admins to help out, VS is basically handling the support now.
> 
> 
> 
> So you guys want to insert images in a thread between text right, non-hosted but below like this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeff M





Spoiler



Forums rules won't let me properly respond to that.


 Let me try again. Look at this thread. Note how the inserted picture s appear in the posts appear before the migration compared to how they appear after the migration. We did not have to jump through any hoops to get that size; that was the standard size. Putting those posts there was also simple. Instead of having to open another window so we can drag a picture into a box, then drag the resulting thumbnail in the box to where the image needed to go, then delete "&thumb=1e" from the resulting URL and add [image] to the beginning of the URL and adding [/img] to the end, resulting in a picture in the correct place but grossly oversized and unstable (occasionally, they disappear) still have the thumbnails junking up the bottom of the thread, it was much simpler in Huddler. All we had to do was click on the paperclip icon, navigate to the photo we wanted in the popup window, upload the photo, exit the window, click on the paperclip again, and click on the image we wanted pasted into the text of the post, and the image would automagically appear in the correct place at the correct size and would stay put! There were no thumbnails junking up the bottom of the post. It was much simpler, faster, and was stable. If one wanted to see a larger version of the image, one just had to click on it and it would appear in a separate window overlaid over the original window where one could scroll through all the photos in the post, then close that window and still be in the original window. Again, try clicking on the premigration photos and the post migration photos top see the difference in behavior. Also, the uploaded photos would go into a library that the poster could retrieve them from if the poster wanted to use a photo that had been uploaded at an earlier time. That saved time for the poster and reduced storage demands for the forum.

Also, back in the Huddler days, there was a place in the upper right hand corner of a thread page where one could view all the photos in a thread without having to go through each and every thread.


----------



## Overclock_Admin

Lady Fitzgerald said:


> Forums rules won't let me properly respond to that.







JK found your post: http://www.overclock.net/forum/17790-bugs-technical-issues/1650345-inserting-pictures-posts.html

And replied with a case number, I will add your reply and details - Case # 2923822

Jeff M


----------



## Alex132

Overclock_Admin said:


> I have the mods/admins to help out, VS is basically handling the support now.
> 
> 
> 
> So you guys want to insert images in a thread between text right, non-hosted but below like this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeff M


Apart from there being no way to upload to OCN (apart from the thumbnail thing which is not ideal) I don't have an issue embedding images.
What would be nice is the return of the video button in the editor. But IIRC the WYSIWYG editor is getting overhauled?


----------



## Jpmboy

Overclock_Admin said:


> I have the mods/admins to help out, VS is basically handling the support now.
> 
> 
> 
> *So you guys want to insert images in a thread between text right, non-hosted but below like this?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeff M


yes... hopefully not a three step work around tho.

and... this:


----------



## Overclock_Admin

Jpmboy said:


> yes... hopefully not a three step work around tho.
> 
> and... this:


Got that already - Quick Reply Zero Formatting - Case # 2921597

Jeff M


----------



## nrpeyton

I am beginning to get used to the "new look", lol.

But, how do I change the bit below my name that says I'm a n00b?


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

Overclock_Admin;26661121...JK found your post: [url said:


> http://www.overclock.net/forum/17790-bugs-technical-issues/1650345-inserting-pictures-posts.html[/url]
> 
> And replied with a case number, I will add your reply and details - Case # 2923822
> 
> Jeff M


Sigh! I still don't think you get it. Go back and reread post #2325 (I edited it) and quit being such a smart aleck; it's not helping the situation and it's making you look foolish and clueless.


----------



## tpi2007

TFL Replica said:


> For those that are interested, here is a Head-Fi admin's post about their experience with migrating off the Huddler platform: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/why-we-switched-forum-platforms.846861/
> Here is a similar post from an AVS Forum editor: http://www.avsforum.com/forum/92-community-news-polls/1562889-what-old-new-again-avs-forum.html


Thanks!

I suppose those are the equivalent of this thread. 104 and 628 posts respectively.

Our community seems quite a bit bigger / more involved than those: 2300+ posts and counting here.





Overclock_Admin said:


> Still working on some coloring issues, standby. Got the finals form the mods last night.
> 
> Writing the bug up today.
> 
> Jeff M


Just to add to that, I'm seeing Mods having a blue name instead of light green and Senior Mods have a lighter shade of green that what it used to be. Also, Retired Staff's names are currently light grey, but it should be black, just as Overclocked members, but in italic.

Also, I'm seeing some members with more than 250 Rep+ and more than one year on OCN (Overclocked accounts) not have their names in the right colour.





Overclock_Admin said:


> Yes - just let us know if you are Missing rigs and how many.
> 
> Jeff M



All of them in the threads. We used to be able to view people's rigs (up to three, in tabs) right below their posts (for those who had them, which was most).

Another useful thing, those tabs could be used to link to reviews instead.

On Huddler, I think the default for logged out users was seeing people's rigs in collapsed form with an option to expand. Logged-in users could choose in the options to see them either way.


----------



## Barefooter

Lady Fitzgerald said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Forums rules won't let me properly respond to that.
> 
> 
> Let me try again. Look at this thread. Note how the inserted picture s appear in the posts appear before the migration compared to how they appear after the migration. We did not have to jump through any hoops to get that size; that was the standard size. Putting those posts there was also simple. Instead of having to open another window so we can drag a picture into a box, then drag the resulting thumbnail in the box to where the image needed to go, then delete "&thumb=1e" from the resulting URL and add [image] to the beginning of the URL and adding [/img] to the end, resulting in a picture in the correct place but grossly oversized and unstable (occasionally, they disappear) still have the thumbnails junking up the bottom of the thread, it was much simpler in Huddler. All we had to do was click on the paperclip icon, navigate to the photo we wanted in the popup window, upload the photo, exit the window, click on the paperclip again, and click on the image we wanted pasted into the text of the post, and the image would automagically appear in the correct place at the correct size and would stay put! There were no thumbnails junking up the bottom of the post. It was much simpler, faster, and was stable. If one wanted to see a larger version of the image, one just had to click on it and it would appear in a separate window overlaid over the original window where one could scroll through all the photos in the post, then close that window and still be in the original window. Again, try clicking on the premigration photos and the post migration photos top see the difference in behavior. Also, the uploaded photos would go into a library that the poster could retrieve them from if the poster wanted to use a photo that had been uploaded at an earlier time. That saved time for the poster and reduced storage demands for the forum.
> 
> Also, back in the Huddler days, there was a place in the upper right hand corner of a thread page where one could view all the photos in a thread without having to go through each and every thread.


Well said, not really anything more I can add to this.


----------



## Alex132

Is it possible to see total posts per user in a specific thread like we used to be able to in Huddler/old VB?


----------



## keikei

nrpeyton said:


> I am beginning to get used to the "new look", lol.
> 
> But, how do I change the bit below my name that says I'm a n00b?


Click on your avatar @ the top right > user CP > edit your details, under your profile.


----------



## Jpmboy

Overclock_Admin said:


> Got that already - Quick Reply Zero Formatting - Case # 2921597
> 
> Jeff M


thanks! :thumb:


----------



## TheBadBull

The current implementation of the WYSIWYG editor is quite poor compared to Rich Text Editor which had a source button that showed the pure html exactly as it would show up in a post. 

At least it would be nice to have the ability to use HTML code back, I used to be able to embed things like gfycat, bandcamp and spotify.


----------



## tictoc

Overclock_Admin said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Jeff M


Here's a shot of what they looked like when the details were expanded in a user's signature.


----------



## Retrorockit

My gallery seems to be missing. I have photos I would like to post, and I had some very unusual things to share in my gallery already.
When I post it says wait 10 seconds between posts as if my post didn't go through. Then I get a double post.
Basically I see no improvement and you've ruined one of the nicer and easier to use websites there is. I hope the good members here don't get frustrated and leave due to this.


----------



## Overclock_Admin

nrpeyton said:


> I am beginning to get used to the "new look", lol.
> 
> But, how do I change the bit below my name that says I'm a n00b?


Working with mods on that, standby.

Jeff M


----------



## Overclock_Admin

Lady Fitzgerald said:


> Sigh! I still don't think you get it. Go back and reread post #2325 (I edited it) and quit being such a smart aleck; it's not helping the situation and it's making you look foolish and clueless.


Thanks, 

I got it and already added it to the ticket, I will use that thread as an example. :cheers:

Sorry I am a sucker for movie quotes:





Jeff M


----------



## superhead91

Alex132 said:


> Is it possible to see total posts per user in a specific thread like we used to be able to in Huddler/old VB?


You can. Click the post count by the thread.


----------



## nrpeyton

ETA on option to remove 'n00b' from under name, please? 
Thanks.


----------



## Hequaqua

Test......










EDIT:

All I did was upload the image to TPU Free Image Hosting and insert the link. Nothing fancy...only issue might be resizing a image. 

No drag and drop...no copying the url of the attachment...deleting the thumbnail. Not quite as easy as it was, but not that difficult either. I guess it will depend on whether or not VS will allow all the hosting services. 

Just my two cents.


----------



## Jpmboy

Yeah, file host as been there since day 1 of the switch, 3rd party hosting is what we're (I'm?) asking about having NOT to use.


----------



## Hequaqua

Jpmboy said:


> Yeah, file host as been there since day 1 of the switch, 3rd party hosting is what we're (I'm?) asking about having NOT to use.


Got ya.


----------



## Jpmboy

superhead91 said:


> You can. Click the post count by the thread.


can you plz post a snip of "Click the post count by the thread".


----------



## looniam




----------



## superhead91

Jpmboy said:


> can you plz post a snip of "Click the post count by the thread".






















Doesn't seem to work from subscriptions.


----------



## Jpmboy

superhead91 said:


> {snip}
> 
> 
> Doesn't seem to work from subscriptions.


http://img.techpowerup.org/180202/19d2qx.jpg

(yeah - I had been trying from subscriptions)


----------



## superhead91

Jpmboy said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/180202/19d2qx.jpg
> 
> (yeah - I had been trying from subscriptions)


I seem to remember it being there earlier in the transition. I'm almost 100% sure it was there on Huddler.


----------



## epic1337

forward a ticket to get it back? its probably just a missing function.


----------



## tpi2007

Considering that you are developing an official dark theme, please also consider that people might be using a dark theme on their browser and in that case the all black OCN flame doesn't work. The original one does work.

Here is how the OCN logo currently looks like on both the tab and the bookmarks toolbar on Firefox 58 using the built-in dark theme:


----------



## PuffinMyLye

So gone is the old way of being able to attach pictures and manage the size they appear in the post? This REALLY sucks.


----------



## Zantrill

Will we be able to view on mobile the same as desktop... like we used to... instead of seeing half... like when youtube videos are posted? Because on mobile desktop view... It's no good with videos


----------



## steadly2004

I would like to have the link back on the homepage where the "recent posts" had a link that took you to a never ending list of posts from most recent on. I used to always just jump on and click through a few pages of most recent threads/posts and see if i could contribute to what what being discussed.


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

steadly2004 said:


> I would like to have the link back on the homepage where the "recent posts" had a link that took you to a never ending list of posts from most recent on. I used to always just jump on and click through a few pages of most recent threads/posts and see if i could contribute to what what being discussed.


x2! I used to be able to have a direct link to that list in my Favorites Bar until the migration.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I want to know if our profile page will ever get anywhere near back to the way it used to be??? Just clicking my avatar in the top right (or on any post) would take me to my home page that had a listing of all my post threads, and clicking the link would automatically take me back to the first unread post in that thread. Its how I navigated the site on a daily basis. Also, if you scrolled down you got a section of your auto-saved drafts, your signature (including your current sig rigs), your gallery, etc. The home page was SOOOOOOOO useful on Huddler and I didn't have to click on menus on the left to go to a whole new page to do any of that stuff. Now its just a list of subs based on which thread got posted in most recently, regardless of when "I" last posted in it, which is useless for me since I haven't even looked at any of those threads for literally YEARS!!! I mean, I'm not exactly interested in the "Show Yourself" thread that I posted to in 2011 anymore...

Honestly, things are so bad on OCN right now that I've moved back over to the LTT forums, since at least the personal home page over there is somewhat similar to how it used to be here on Huddler.


----------



## Kleer Kut

steadly2004 said:


> I would like to have the link back on the homepage where the "recent posts" had a link that took you to a never ending list of posts from most recent on. I used to always just jump on and click through a few pages of most recent threads/posts and see if i could contribute to what what being discussed.


While not that extensive, Tools > Quick Links > Today's Posts shows 11 pages for me. That at least lets you see what has been going on in the past 24 hours (I think) so you can see relevant discussions.


----------



## scracy

Majin SSJ Eric said:


> I want to know if our profile page will ever get anywhere near back to the way it used to be??? Just clicking my avatar in the top right (or on any post) would take me to my home page that had a listing of all my post threads, and clicking the link would automatically take me back to the first unread post in that thread. Its how I navigated the site on a daily basis. Also, if you scrolled down you got a section of your auto-saved drafts, your signature (including your current sig rigs), your gallery, etc. The home page was SOOOOOOOO useful on Huddler and I didn't have to click on menus on the left to go to a whole new page to do any of that stuff. Now its just a list of subs based on which thread got posted in most recently, regardless of when "I" last posted in it, which is useless for me since I haven't even looked at any of those threads for literally YEARS!!! I mean, I'm not exactly interested in the "Show Yourself" thread that I posted to in 2011 anymore...
> 
> Honestly, things are so bad on OCN right now that I've moved back over to the LTT forums, since at least the personal home page over there is somewhat similar to how it used to be here on Huddler.


Exactly what I was trying to say regarding our Gallery's are missing which Admin didn't seem to understand what I meant, hopefully all those Gallery pictures that I uploaded are not lost, now I get P.M's from other members asking me certain questions about things that were pictured in my Gallery.


----------



## m4fox90

How do we stop getting subscription emails? I want to remain subscribed to threads but I'd like to stop getting constant emails throughout the day about it. I can check threads on my own thank you very much.


----------



## bcham

hurricane28 said:


> Why they felt the need to change anything..? It was perfect like it was.. http://www.avsforum.com/forum/images/AVSForum/icons/post_face_sadsad.png
> 
> Now it looks all weird and i can't find anything.. Hope its getting resolved soon.


this,


----------



## BritishBob

m4fox90 said:


> How do we stop getting subscription emails? I want to remain subscribed to threads but I'd like to stop getting constant emails throughout the day about it. I can check threads on my own thank you very much.




Top Right, click your profile icon. Go to Subscriptions. Click the Notification Radio Button, so all your subscriptions are highlighted. 
Go to the bottom of the page, right rand site there's a Selected Threads: Move to folder. Change the drop down box to _No Email Notification_. Press GO.


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Saw I _had_ the Migration Sherpa some day ago. Poof! Gone.
Also still no overclocked OCN flame?:headscrat


----------



## Alex132

@*Overclock_Admin* 

Any chance we could get the @*mentions* to autofill like they did on Huddler? (ie; you'd start typing '@Ale..." and then it'd pop-up showing all the users that had that username. And you could click on the one you wanted to @*mention*). I can totally understand if VB can't do this however.

Also, it seems like the notification number bubble for subscriptions didn't get fixed?


----------



## ryan92084

m4fox90 said:


> How do we stop getting subscription emails? I want to remain subscribed to threads but I'd like to stop getting constant emails throughout the day about it. I can check threads on my own thank you very much.


4th item http://www.overclock.net/forum/1516...1652801-ryan-s-new-forum-faqs-unofficial.html


----------



## the1freeMan

Give back image box for searching. I need the Image box ...now. Do it fast, I'm dying out here.


----------



## keikei

PuffinMyLye said:


> So gone is the old way of being able to attach pictures and manage the size they appear in the post? This REALLY sucks.


Its on the 'to do' list. I miss it as well.



> Image Upload resize and inserted image - Case # 2923822


----------



## Mads1

Bring back the old ways,


----------



## the1freeMan

Oh and "search this thread" doesn't work. The mouse section is unusable.


----------



## Overclock_Admin

PuffinMyLye said:


> So gone is the old way of being able to attach pictures and manage the size they appear in the post? This REALLY sucks.


Nope see Punch List:
http://www.overclock.net/forum/1779...73-update-punch-list-bugs-errors-request.html

- Image Upload resize and inserted image - Case # 2923822
- Thread Image LImits - Case #2923536

Jeff M


----------



## Jpmboy

m4fox90 said:


> How do we stop getting subscription emails? I want to remain subscribed to threads but I'd like to stop getting constant emails throughout the day about it. I can check threads on my own thank you very much.


user tags> settings


----------



## iamjanco

Not sure if this has already been mentioned, another potential suggestion: on the homepage using Huddler, the two columns "Latest Discussions" and "News" were distinct in that "Latest Discussions" listed all "news" threads (typically denoted by the source of the news in square brackets, e.g., [Bloomberg]), while latest posts listed all other new posts by date, in descending order. What you've got here now is similar, though it does now include latest "news" posts in the "Latest Discussions" column as well. 

Is there any chance of filtering those "news" posts out of the left column so that they only appear in the column on the right?


----------



## Overclock_Admin

iamjanco said:


> Not sure if this has already been mentioned, another potential suggestion: on the homepage using Huddler, the two columns "Latest Discussions" and "News" were distinct in that "Latest Discussions" listed all "news" threads (typically denoted by the source of the news in square brackets, e.g., [Bloomberg]), while latest posts listed all other new posts by date, in descending order. What you've got here now is similar, though it does now include latest "news" posts in the "Latest Discussions" column as well.
> 
> Is there any chance of filtering those "news" posts out of the left column so that they only appear in the column on the right?


Yup, Fixed...

Jeff M


----------



## redsox83381

I don't like the new look at all but I'm probably just old. Here's to the continued success of OCN! (Insert cheers emoji which I can't figure out how to get to on this interface).


----------



## dir_d

I have a notification, but i cannot view the notification, because to view my notification is not on the list of options when i click on said notification. So now i just have a 1 on my avatar that i cant get rid of.

edit.. I figured it out. I had a post Quote but when i clicked on the Notification, it went to the wrong menu.


----------



## PuffinMyLye

Overclock_Admin said:


> Nope see Punch List:
> http://www.overclock.net/forum/1779...73-update-punch-list-bugs-errors-request.html
> 
> - Image Upload resize and inserted image - Case # 2923822
> - Thread Image LImits - Case #2923536
> 
> Jeff M


That's great to hear. Thanks :thumb:.


----------



## iamjanco

Overclock_Admin said:


> Yup, Fixed...
> 
> Jeff M


Looks good now, Jeff, at least to me. :thumb: Some might not be crazy about the use of the square brackets around (e.g.) "Official" in the left column, but you obviously can't please everyone


----------



## ronnin426850

Hey, fellas, not sure if that has been addressed already, but can someone please tell me what happened to all my Rep and why does it say I am "New to Overclock.net"?  Thank you!


----------



## latelesley

ronnin426850 said:


> Hey, fellas, not sure if that has been addressed already, but can someone please tell me what happened to all my Rep and why does it say I am "New to Overclock.net"?  Thank you!


Rep got transferred into the "like" system, you will see your rep as "Liked" under your avatar in your post. They've turned the system off just now, it's on the to do list to get renamed and re-enabled. It'll come back once they've got to it. There's a LOT to do, since they they dumped the site into a cookie-cutter forum template. I expect it to take a few weeks, but it'll come back.

Edit: If you look here under "Reported/In Progress", you'll see it's on the to do list. http://www.overclock.net/forum/1779...73-update-punch-list-bugs-errors-request.html


----------



## Overclock_Admin

latelesley said:


> Rep got transferred into the "like" system, you will see your rep as "Liked" under your avatar in your post. They've turned the system off just now, it's on the to do list to get renamed and re-enabled. It'll come back once they've got to it. There's a LOT to do, since they they dumped the site into a cookie-cutter forum template. I expect it to take a few weeks, but it'll come back.
> 
> Edit: If you look here under "Reported/In Progress", you'll see it's on the to do list. http://www.overclock.net/forum/1779...73-update-punch-list-bugs-errors-request.html


Good reply, thanks!

Jeff M


----------



## Overclock_Admin

*UPDATE:

Quick Reply Issue should be resolved, please report if you get any other here:*
http://www.overclock.net/forum/17790-bugs-technical-issues/1650265-double-posts-forums.html

Jeff M


----------



## Overclock_Admin

Laithan said:


> I see that someone gave me my edit rights back.. Well, so much for trying to edit my thread..
> 
> This is my last post... This is simply no longer a justifiable use of my time..
> Goodbye OCN and all the pals I've made while here
> 
> 
> RIP.. too bad you've lost a lot of great folks in the community.. Hope to see you around somewhere else (NOT a forum owned by VS that's for sure, I've officially boycotted all of them).
> We don't need a forum monopoly...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> STILL having this problem too.. just forget it! I don't even care anymore. Happened again just now in THIS forums.. GRR..


*Update this should now be resolved, no image limits.
*
Jeff M


----------



## Overclock_Admin

*UPDATE

Resolved- Add Permalinks - Case # 2923620*

Jeff M


----------



## BritishBob

I can't see anything relevant in the bugs lists atm.

The only thing that really annoys me at the moment is, in chrome the title lengths on the front page just seem random. 

[Quartz] Cryptocurren...

Half way down on the right hand side. It's cut right off. It's the same with/without plugins and is the same in firefox.



Just seems like wasted space for providing useful information.


----------



## Overclock_Admin

*UPDATE:

10-4, Users can now edit Posts and Titles for 365 days.

Jeff M*


----------



## Rayce185

Three things bothering me at the moment:

-Uploaded attachement pictures were "auto-rotated" and I can't find a way to turn them back. A foto editing mode would be useful
-This "3 Million [email protected] Points " signature with broken image is annoying and I don't see it in UserCP to delete.
-Where are my rigs?


----------



## Overclock_Admin

Rayce185 said:


> Three things bothering me at the moment:
> 
> -Uploaded attachement pictures were "auto-rotated" and I can't find a way to turn them back. A foto editing mode would be useful
> -This "3 Million [email protected] Points " signature with broken image is annoying and I don't see it in UserCP to delete.
> -Where are my rigs?


- Are the images from an iPhone?
- Can edit here: http://www.overclock.net/forum/profile.php?do=editsignature
- Rigs will be restored, see bug Punch List post.

http://www.overclock.net/forum/1779...73-update-punch-list-bugs-errors-request.html

Jeff M


----------



## Overclock_Admin

BritishBob said:


> I can't see anything relevant in the bugs lists atm.
> 
> The only thing that really annoys me at the moment is, in chrome the title lengths on the front page just seem random.
> 
> [Quartz] Cryptocurren...
> 
> Half way down on the right hand side. It's cut right off. It's the same with/without plugins and is the same in firefox.
> 
> 
> 
> Just seems like wasted space for providing useful information.


I just checked with the devs, there is no real clean way to update that, unfortunately.

All these titles are getting cut off at a maximum of 60 characters. So let's say if one of the samples above is only showing 57 characters that is probably because the next word is more than 3 letters because it doesn't cut words in half. Also (iii) and (XXX) take up different amounts of space but are still 3 characters.


----------



## RadActiveLobstr

Any chance of getting a forum skin/theme that sets a horizontal limit to the page?

I love my ultrawide but having the forums stretch across the entire thing isn't the optimal viewing/reading experience.

I read the punch list and saw fixes for the Mobile Skin and a planned Dark Skin but nothing about a fixed width skin.


----------



## BritishBob

Overclock_Admin said:


> I just checked with the devs, there is no real clean way to update that, unfortunately.
> 
> All these titles are getting cut off at a maximum of 60 characters. So let's say if one of the samples above is only showing 57 characters that is probably because the next word is more than 3 letters because it doesn't cut words in half. Also (iii) and (XXX) take up different amounts of space but are still 3 characters.


That doesn't explain the one example I gave unless it's got some funky characters in. [Quartz]Cryptocurrency is only 22 characters in word before it gets cut off.

Unfortunately this looks far worse on my 1440p screen than my 1080p screens at work.


----------



## CptAsian

Overclock_Admin said:


> - Are the images from an iPhone?
> - Can edit here: http://www.overclock.net/forum/profile.php?do=editsignature
> - Rigs will be restored, see bug Punch List post.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/forum/1779...73-update-punch-list-bugs-errors-request.html
> 
> Jeff M


Regarding the signature badges, they're awarded by staff and we don't have control over them in our signature editor. He's asking when we'll get the photos back so the badge itself actually appears rather than just a link.

Otherwise, it's been really nice to see the changes taking place. Keep it up!


----------



## Barefooter

Last night I attempted to upload some pictures on my build log using the "Manage Attachments", but kept getting an error and was never able to upload anything.

Today I tried to edit my build log index post here http://www.overclock.net/forum/25822647-post2.html

When I hit the preview button to check my edits I just get a big solid block of the html code. I don't want to hit the submit button because I don't want to risk borking the rest of the post.

So now I can't post pictures on my own build log, and I can't even edit my posts. Very frustrated here!

Also all of my existing links in my index only takes you to the top of the page the post is on, rather than the exact post the link is supposed to go to


----------



## Overclock_Admin

BritishBob said:


> That doesn't explain the one example I gave unless it's got some funky characters in. [Quartz]Cryptocurrency is only 22 characters in word before it gets cut off.
> 
> Unfortunately this looks far worse on my 1440p screen than my 1080p screens at work.





RadActiveLobstr said:


> Any chance of getting a forum skin/theme that sets a horizontal limit to the page?
> 
> I love my ultrawide but having the forums stretch across the entire thing isn't the optimal viewing/reading experience.
> 
> I read the punch list and saw fixes for the Mobile Skin and a planned Dark Skin but nothing about a fixed width skin.


Talking to the Devs to work on a solution for this, so many of you guys have mega monitors not like the majority of our users.

Lower priority by standby. - Non-full screen viewable - case # 2926762

Jeff M


----------



## Overclock_Admin

Retrorockit said:


> My gallery seems to be missing. I have photos I would like to post, and I had some very unusual things to share in my gallery already.
> When I post it says wait 10 seconds between posts as if my post didn't go through. Then I get a double post.
> Basically I see no improvement and you've ruined one of the nicer and easier to use websites there is. I hope the good members here don't get frustrated and leave due to this.


Looks like they are there, just need to get them into the user profile. I will get a ticket up for that.

- Missing gallery, Profile, and photopost - Case # 2926738

http://www.overclock.net/photopost/showgallery.php?cat=1298590
http://www.overclock.net/photopost/showgallery.php?cat=818079

Jeff M


----------



## lurker2501

Any chance for events carousel coming back? Also, popular threads should be unlimited and scrollable in my opinion.


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

Overclock_Admin said:


> Talking to the Devs to work on a solution for this, so many of you guys have mega monitors not like the majority of our users.
> 
> Lower priority by standby.
> 
> Jeff M


Get serious. My monitors are only 24", for crying out loud, and the posts are still too wide.


----------



## andrews2547

lurker2501 said:


> Any chance for events carousel coming back? Also, popular threads should be unlimited and scrollable in my opinion.


That is coming back. http://www.overclock.net/forum/1779...ch-list-bugs-errors-request.html#post26579201


----------



## ku4eto

@Overclock_Admin there seems to be an issue as of yesterday i believe, when you open the first new post in a subscribed thread, it scrolls a bit too much, so you actually see half of the new post. I think its an issue with the top bar now being constant size.


----------



## BritishBob

Overclock_Admin said:


> Talking to the Devs to work on a solution for this, so many of you guys have mega monitors not like the majority of our users.
> 
> Lower priority by standby.
> 
> Jeff M


Welcome to OCN.


----------



## superhead91

ku4eto said:


> @Overclock_Admin there seems to be an issue as of yesterday i believe, when you open the first new post in a subscribed thread, it scrolls a bit too much, so you actually see half of the new post. I think its an issue with the top bar now being constant size.


http://www.overclock.net/forum/1779...vigating-directly-post-cuts-off-top-post.html


----------



## lilchronic

Majin SSJ Eric said:


> I want to know if our profile page will ever get anywhere near back to the way it used to be??? Just clicking my avatar in the top right (or on any post) would take me to my home page that had a listing of all my post threads, and clicking the link would automatically take me back to the first unread post in that thread. Its how I navigated the site on a daily basis. Also, if you scrolled down you got a section of your auto-saved drafts, your signature (including your current sig rigs), your gallery, etc. The home page was SOOOOOOOO useful on Huddler and I didn't have to click on menus on the left to go to a whole new page to do any of that stuff. Now its just a list of subs based on which thread got posted in most recently, regardless of when "I" last posted in it, which is useless for me since I haven't even looked at any of those threads for literally YEARS!!! I mean, I'm not exactly interested in the "Show Yourself" thread that I posted to in 2011 anymore...
> 
> Honestly, things are so bad on OCN right now that I've moved back over to the LTT forums, since at least the personal home page over there is somewhat similar to how it used to be here on Huddler.


^^^^^^ this.

OCN is ruined.


----------



## BritishBob

So I'm not seeing a SSL cert anywhere... 

The login process covered under any security atm?


----------



## Overclock_Admin

superhead91 said:


> http://www.overclock.net/forum/1779...vigating-directly-post-cuts-off-top-post.html





ku4eto said:


> @Overclock_Admin there seems to be an issue as of yesterday i believe, when you open the first new post in a subscribed thread, it scrolls a bit too much, so you actually see half of the new post. I think its an issue with the top bar now being constant size.


Thanks, I will get this one written up soon.

Jeff M


----------



## Overclock_Admin

BritishBob said:


> So I'm not seeing a SSL cert anywhere...
> 
> The login process covered under any security atm?


Noted on the Bug Thread:
http://www.overclock.net/forum/1779...73-update-punch-list-bugs-errors-request.html

Jeff M


----------



## Overclock_Admin

Majin SSJ Eric said:


> I want to know if our profile page will ever get anywhere near back to the way it used to be??? Just clicking my avatar in the top right (or on any post) would take me to my home page that had a listing of all my post threads, and clicking the link would automatically take me back to the first unread post in that thread. Its how I navigated the site on a daily basis. Also, if you scrolled down you got a section of your auto-saved drafts, your signature (including your current sig rigs), your gallery, etc. The home page was SOOOOOOOO useful on Huddler and I didn't have to click on menus on the left to go to a whole new page to do any of that stuff. Now its just a list of subs based on which thread got posted in most recently, regardless of when "I" last posted in it, which is useless for me since I haven't even looked at any of those threads for literally YEARS!!! I mean, I'm not exactly interested in the "Show Yourself" thread that I posted to in 2011 anymore...
> 
> Honestly, things are so bad on OCN right now that I've moved back over to the LTT forums, since at least the personal home page over there is somewhat similar to how it used to be here on Huddler.


Working on profiles per Bug reporting thread:
http://www.overclock.net/forum/1779...73-update-punch-list-bugs-errors-request.html

Missing gallery, Profile, and Photopost - Case # 2926738

Jeff M


----------



## Overclock_Admin

scracy said:


> Exactly what I was trying to say regarding our Gallery's are missing which Admin didn't seem to understand what I meant, hopefully all those Gallery pictures that I uploaded are not lost, now I get P.M's from other members asking me certain questions about things that were pictured in my Gallery.


It took a while for me to track down what you users to have and the data but I found it, we are on it. Note all data has been recovered, just need to work on layout and profile.

- Missing gallery, Profile, and Photopost - Case # 2926738

Jeff M


----------



## Overclock_Admin

Lady Fitzgerald said:


> The attitude of the new administrators is the reason for my attitude! I'm sick and tired of whenever someone reports a problem, the response is frequently an excuse or that it's the users' fault.


I do not recall blaming anything on anybody, I mentioned we are not used to our users having large monitors and we are working on a fix.

I tried to add a little humor to a few posts and think you took it as an insult. I am sorry, let's move on and work on solutions.

Jeff M


----------



## Alex132

Any chance when/if we do get rid of post titles, we can replace it with the thread title like we used to have?


----------



## andrews2547

Alex132 said:


> Any chance when/if we do get rid of post titles, we can replace it with the thread title like we used to have?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


I agree with this.

The post titles seem outdated and kind of pointless. Plus when they're used it makes it look like a post straight out of 1996 and thread titles do look a lot better as well.


----------



## Alex132

Also noticed something in that screenshot I posted, the signature line used to be a lighter shade of grey/black too.


----------



## num1son

Looking better!


----------



## tpi2007

Here's a suggestion: make the permalinks the default and remove the view single post option.

For example, in the post:

"post #2413 of 2413 (permalink)"

you could make the "post #2413 of 2413" be the permalink instead of the view single post option. It removes clutter and restores the system to how it was.


In my opinion the view single post option isn't especially useful because you lose context / sequence of the conversation, both before and after said post (imagine that what a person said is wrong after all, with that info being in the post right after). When given a single post link on other forums I find myself going back to the thread in question to see the sequence of the conversation anyway.


----------



## Overclock_Admin

superhead91 said:


> http://www.overclock.net/forum/1779...vigating-directly-post-cuts-off-top-post.html





ku4eto said:


> @Overclock_Admin there seems to be an issue as of yesterday i believe, when you open the first new post in a subscribed thread, it scrolls a bit too much, so you actually see half of the new post. I think its an issue with the top bar now being constant size.


Ok I think we have a fix for this on, let me know how it looks now.

Those with ad blocker might see some empty white boxes.

Jeff M


----------



## Overclock_Admin

num1son said:


> Looking better!


Thanks, every day...






Jeff M


----------



## Overclock_Admin

Alex132 said:


> Any chance when/if we do get rid of post titles, we can replace it with the thread title like we used to have?


Try a refresh and let me know your thoughts.

Jeff M


----------



## Barefooter

Barefooter said:


> Today I tried to edit my build log index post here http://www.overclock.net/forum/25822647-post2.html
> 
> When I hit the preview button to check my edits I just get a big solid block of the html code. I don't want to hit the submit button because I don't want to risk borking the rest of the post.
> 
> So now I can't post pictures on my own build log, and I can't even edit my posts. Very frustrated here!
> 
> Also all of my existing links in my index only takes you to the top of the page the post is on, rather than the exact post the link is supposed to go to


Quoting myself here. I tried editing my post again, it still has the same problem with Chrome, which is what I was using earlier. I switched to Internet Explorer and it worked fine.


----------



## andrews2547

Overclock_Admin said:


> Try a refresh and let me know your thoughts.
> 
> Jeff M


Hey, that's pretty good.


----------



## Alex132

Overclock_Admin said:


> Try a refresh and let me know your thoughts.
> 
> Jeff M


Perfect!


----------



## valvehead

Overclock_Admin said:


> *UPDATE:
> 
> 10-4, Users can now edit Posts and Titles for 365 days.
> 
> Jeff M*


What is the reason for this? Now I can't update or fix my build log! This is a major problem for build logs, owner's clubs, etc. that continue to require updates and edits for several years. Please remove the time limit!



Overclock_Admin said:


> Talking to the Devs to work on a solution for this, so many of you guys have mega monitors not like the majority of our users.
> 
> Lower priority by standby. - Non-full screen viewable - case # 2926762
> 
> Jeff M


This has been an issue ever since widescreen monitors started taking over years ago. A forum that spans the whole width is difficult to read, and the problem gets worse as resolutions and aspect ratios increase.


----------



## andrews2547

valvehead said:


> What is the reason for this? Now I can't update or fix my build log! This is a major problem for build logs, owner's clubs, etc. that continue to require updates and edits for several years. Please remove the time limit!
> 
> 
> 
> This has been an issue ever since widescreen monitors started taking over years ago. A forum that spans the whole width is difficult to read, and the problem gets worse as resolutions and aspect ratios increase.


That time limit has been a thing for a few years now. If you do need to edit a thread that's older than 365 days old, you'll have to send a PM to ENTERPRISE to ask for permission to edit the thread.


----------



## JR23

Overclock_Admin said:


> (pointless fake quote because i don't know how to tag users now but that's not important)


Are the missing permissions from the sponsored builds section being addressed? Several users are waiting to update their projects 

JR


----------



## Odyn

So, without sorting through 2400 posts to find what I'm looking for, I'll post this up here:

What OCN used to look like "real ocn" 
What OCN looks like now when I first load it from a newtab in chrome: "bad ocn"
What OCN looks like after I hit the desktop link(?) at the bottom of the page: "after hitting desktop ocn"

Some of the things are getting fixed, which is good. However, the site still leaves a lot to be lacking ... since this is my main page for news / discussions its really hard to accept this version of the website. I remember when they first went to huddler it was slow and buggy but after a short time it was usable and the interface improved over time.. I'm not as optimistic on this move though. Can we bring back retro-style OCN ala "real ocn" picture attached? I feel that interface was much more fluid, intuitive, and overall aesthetically superior than what we have now. Granted, I can't tell if what I'm experiencing is what the page is meant to look like by the devs or if its part of one of the bugs but its still currently ... very bad.


----------



## Shatun-Bear

My biggest problem didn't come with the re-design but existed before:

Why are the forums so fragmented with so many different categories? For example, there is no need to split Industry News between Hardware and Software. This just fragments the community and the replies in each category.

The general arrangement of the forums is a mess. Why is there separate categories for AMD and Intel, splintered between General, CPUs and Motherboards as well as a separate category called Graphics Cards splintered again between AMD, Nvidia and General? There's even a 'General Processor Discussion' category that no-one has probably ever visited but it's hidden in there to add confusion and to fragment engagement. From a navigation POV this is all tiresome.

It should just be arranged simply under one umbrella category of Hardware:

AMD CPUs 
Intel CPUs
AMD motherboards
Intel motherboards
AMD graphics cards
Nvidia graphics cards
General CPU discussion

No need to hide all these forum categories under 6 different sub-menus. A stream-lining of the forums section alone would do so much to improve the site over night.


----------



## Deedaz

Quoting a post that had multiple quotes used to include the other quotes, now it just quotes that last one. Any chance that can go back to the old way?


----------



## ZoomThruPoom

Apologies if it's been covered already and I missed it.

Has the Everything Else category and it's contents moved somewhere, or is it now gone?

I can't seem to find it and it used to be at the bottom of the forum page under the Marketplace.


Edit: Nevermind I figured it out. You have to be logged in to see it now.


----------



## alancsalt

http://www.overclock.net/forum/members/alancsalt-albums.html

No albums? Did our albums get lost?

Is there an obvious link to galleries? (that I'm not finding.)


----------



## tpi2007

Overclock_Admin said:


> Try a refresh and let me know your thoughts.
> 
> Jeff M


Looks good. :thumb:

Here's another suggestion: consider removing the "Reply" button at the top. We shouldn't incentivize even more people to jump to posting without reading anything, not even the OP. We already have that problem to a degree, so we shouldn't make it worse.


----------



## StarlessKnight

By design that the homepage now contains a full forum/thread summary? Rather than a quick link to on-going related threads (one, maybe two lines tall each) it's a summary for multiple forums (three or four lines tall each)? I don't think seeing who made the thread, or who last replied, or how many replies really matter if it's just a quick link like it was in 2017; just takes up room. Though seeing which forum it came from isn't too shabby.


----------



## Zantrill

andrews2547 said:


> That time limit has been a thing for a few years now. If you do need to edit a thread that's older than 365 days old, you'll have to send a PM to ENTERPRISE to ask for permission to edit the thread.


But Sire... i do beg you to hit that mag'O button and allow your humble servants to edit their dang threads at will. We know our Sire has that Mag'O privlidge. Now back to that ragged Audi obstruction you call a vehicle...


----------



## RadActiveLobstr

Sample User said:


> This is a sample quote


Do we really need to have the words "*Quote:*" before every quote? Seems kinda redundant and also looks bad.


----------



## Acefire

I would tighten up the main page with a few little snippets of CSS:

Take the weight down on the heading to make it easier to read. Give the text a little more breathing room, and shrink it a tad. 

td.alt1.vs-thead-list.vs-thead-list-3 strong {
font-weight: 500;
line-height: 1.4em;
font-size: 12.8px;
}

This mail icon is useless and just makes the page look cluttered & takes away valuable space for text. 

.alt1.vs-thead-list.vs-thead-list-1 {
display: none;
}


Useless list sprite adds zero value. 

span.sprite.inlineimg.firstnew {
display: none;
}

Redundant search box.

.search-item.google-search {
display: none !important;
}

.image.sprite-google-search {
display: none !important;
}

If you're too impatient to wait for changes like this to be made to homepage try the stylebot chrome extension:
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/stylebot/oiaejidbmkiecgbjeifoejpgmdaleoha?hl=en

I'm happy I found this extension because I was having a tough time coming back to OCN every night.


----------



## Brain29

attached is what overclock.net on mobile looks like


----------



## ryan92084

Brain29 said:


> attached is what overclock.net on mobile looks like


report it here http://www.overclock.net/forum/1779...s/1651177-mobile-pop-up-reporting-thread.html


----------



## Jpmboy

alancsalt said:


> http://www.overclock.net/forum/members/alancsalt-albums.html
> 
> No albums? Did our albums get lost?
> 
> Is there an obvious link to galleries? (that I'm not finding.)


Hey Mr salt!
Under Tools, there is My Gallery, but it is certainly not arranged as the Albums we once had. In fact, I don't see any logical organization, but do see a few pics that I'm sure are not mine. :blinksmil


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Brain29 said:


> attached is what overclock.net on mobile looks like


VS tech support has been working on that for months at another of their sites. Seems like those Amazon pop up/redirects are just unstoppable.


----------



## sKorcheDeArtH

*Don't like it.*

Just my 2 cents but the general layout is horrible. It really feels like we're going back to 1995. Everything is a jumbled mess.


----------



## DOOOLY

I am sad what has happen to ocn. I hope they bring it back to what it was.


----------



## STEvil

ryan92084 said:


> report it here http://www.overclock.net/forum/1779...s/1651177-mobile-pop-up-reporting-thread.html


nah, this shouldnt even be a thing on a site like this.


----------



## xmr1

I miss the gallery of all images in a thread that used to be on the right side.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Overclock_Admin said:


> Working on profiles per Bug reporting thread:
> http://www.overclock.net/forum/1779...73-update-punch-list-bugs-errors-request.html
> 
> Missing gallery, Profile, and Photopost - Case # 2926738
> 
> Jeff M


Thanks Jeff. I know you guys are doing your best to fix the numerous issues with this new site and I do appreciate the efforts of the Admin and Mod staff in trying to get things closer to the way it used to be. 

I do wish you could give me an idea of if/when we might see a fix for the links of threads we've posted in that appear on the User CP? As I said earlier, on the old site those links took a couple of things into consideration:

1 - They were listed in order, not of what thread had been posted in by ANY member most recently, but of when "I" last posted in the thread (I have tons of threads on my User CP listed that I haven't posted in forever).
2 - When clicking the link I was taken directly to the first post made since I last checked the thread, not the first page, last page, or last post of the thread.

Thanks again!


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Out of curiosity, does anybody have a screen shot of the OLD user profile page so Admin can get a better idea of how we want it to look? I never bothered to save a picture of my profile page...


----------



## ku4eto

Overclock_Admin said:


> Ok I think we have a fix for this on, let me know how it looks now.
> 
> Those with ad blocker might see some empty white boxes.
> 
> Jeff M


Nope, still the same. Cleared cache, still the top bar is over the new comment.
On mobile, its a bit better, you only dont see the poster Username and datetime.


Also, on Mobile, im not sure if its a new issue, or i just saw it. Going from Subscriptions to any followed thread (click on the thread tittle) redirects to the LAST post. On Huddler, it was redirecting to first New post.


----------



## huzzug

As a suggestion, can the "Latest Discussion" window show "Unanswered Threads" instead? We as a community tend to help people out and as such, this would get more people to view them.


----------



## KCDC

Forum seemed kinda dead for a few days there, figured it was due to the backlash of the migration.. But now it seems to be back in full swing!! Glad everyone's back! For the most part


----------



## SwitchFX

Hmm. I brought up the Huddler issue last year and was told it was going nowhere. Yawn. Having history (nearly 2 decades) with Verical Scope and their competitor in the community collecting biz, Internet Brands, all I'll say is Vertical Scope actually know what they're doing. Coincidentally, this install of vBulletin is about as fast as XenForo, and this is no light install.

Tl;dr

It's nice. It's fast. We're in good hands. 







But please make a dark theme available. Some of us slightly older but still hip as ever people can't stand the bright light at night.


----------



## KCDC

SwitchFX said:


> Hmm. I brought up the Huddler issue last year and was told it was going nowhere. Yawn. Having history (nearly 2 decades) with Verical Scope and their competitor in the community collecting biz, Internet Brands, all I'll say is Vertical Scope actually know what they're doing. Coincidentally, this install of vBulletin is about as fast as XenForo, and this is no light install.
> 
> Tl;dr
> 
> It's nice. It's fast. We're in good hands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But please make a dark theme available. Some of us slightly older but still hip as ever people can't stand the bright light at night.


dark theme is in the works

for now use this:

http://www.overclock.net/forum/143-web-coding/1647521-ocn-dusk-theme-wip.html


----------



## MojoW

What i really miss aswell are the thread previews on hover.
You used to partially see the first post and last post when hovering on one of the threads on the homepage.

Edit:Well now i partially see the first post but not the name of the poster and neither the last post.


----------



## keikei

Greetings,

I didn't see this in the punch list. *Can we have the thread formatted to where it automatically places us to where we last read a post*? It makes reading the thread much easier. We would'nt have to search or remember the last post we read, especially for those more popular threads where posts are coming in fast & furious. Also, any update/progress to the Rep system? Thank you.


----------



## iamjanco

Not sure if what follows has been mentioned. At my end, it does the same thing regardless of whether I'm logged in or not. I probably should also mention that there's a mix of on (green) and off (gray) indicators for others on the same page.

Win 10 Pro 64 bit, latest versions of Chrome and Firefox:


----------



## TheBadBull

It usually waits quite a few minutes before setting the state to offline.


----------



## iamjanco

TheBadBull said:


> It usually waits quite a few minutes before setting the state to offline.


Not sure it's a matter of a timer as it still reads the same in FF (which/where I've also got open/am logged out of the site). Logged in state hasn't changed there in over an hour, nor after a CTRL+F5 which I just performed. Fairly sure the issue is not client side, as I do a complete dump of everything stored during sessions, whenever I close an open browser.


----------



## schuck6566

the attached screen shot shows how this thread opened when i clicked open to last read. Don't know if that'll help with the people getting it opened right. This is on latest FF in Desktop mode with browser fully open. 21'' monitor gtx970 graphics card,i7 2600,& 16Gb of ram.


----------



## ryan92084

schuck6566 said:


> the attached screen shot shows how this thread opened when i clicked open to last read. Don't know if that'll help with the people getting it opened right. This is on latest FF in Desktop mode with browser fully open. 21'' monitor gtx970 graphics card,i7 2600,& 16Gb of ram.


Yep, it is that blasted floating element top bar blocking things.


----------



## gamertaboo

Where did our rigs go? Will we ever get them back or are they lost?


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Overclock_Admin said:


> Got that already - Quick Reply Zero Formatting - Case # 2921597
> 
> Jeff M


Might want to add a one sentence description to your bullet points there, as people keep asking the same questions because the shortened version that you guys find describes the issue may not make as much sense to those reporting problems



Overclock_Admin said:


> Talking to the Devs to work on a solution for this, so many of you guys have mega monitors not like the majority of our users.
> 
> Lower priority by standby. - Non-full screen viewable - case # 2926762
> 
> Jeff M


This is Overclock.net, a forum chock full of enthusiasts. A 24" monitor is considered "small" or "just enough" here ~_^ Ultrawide, 16:10, 4k, and monitors 32"+ are a common thing here.


----------



## gamertaboo

Ok I found the new RigBuilder. Where is the "System Interrogator" app located now though? Because I don't see a download for it anywhere, and it won't let me add components manually. Thanks

EDIT: Also why can I not edit my signature?


----------



## Overclock_Admin

valvehead said:


> What is the reason for this? Now I can't update or fix my build log! This is a major problem for build logs, owner's clubs, etc. that continue to require updates and edits for several years. Please remove the time limit!
> 
> 
> 
> This has been an issue ever since widescreen monitors started taking over years ago. A forum that spans the whole width is difficult to read, and the problem gets worse as resolutions and aspect ratios increase.


Mods call there is the thread on it in the rules section and they gave me the specs on how it used to be.

Yup, working on a way to toggle got screen size. I run two 24's and get it.

Jeff M


----------



## Overclock_Admin

alancsalt said:


> http://www.overclock.net/forum/members/alancsalt-albums.html
> 
> No albums? Did our albums get lost?
> 
> Is there an obvious link to galleries? (that I'm not finding.)


See bug Punch List:
http://www.overclock.net/forum/1779...73-update-punch-list-bugs-errors-request.html

Jeff M


----------



## nrpeyton

ETA on option to remove n00b from under name?

_(Sorry if I've already mentioned this)._

Just looking for an ETA please


----------



## Overclock_Admin

gamertaboo said:


> Where did our rigs go? Will we ever get them back or are they lost?





gamertaboo said:


> Ok I found the new RigBuilder. Where is the "System Interrogator" app located now though? Because I don't see a download for it anywhere, and it won't let me add components manually. Thanks
> 
> EDIT: Also why can I not edit my signature?


See these posts:
http://www.overclock.net/forum/17790-bugs-technical-issues/

http://www.overclock.net/forum/1779...1653665-rig-builder-will-down-2-5-2018-a.html

Jeff M


----------



## Overclock_Admin

Majin SSJ Eric said:


> Thanks Jeff. I know you guys are doing your best to fix the numerous issues with this new site and I do appreciate the efforts of the Admin and Mod staff in trying to get things closer to the way it used to be.
> 
> I do wish you could give me an idea of if/when we might see a fix for the links of threads we've posted in that appear on the User CP? As I said earlier, on the old site those links took a couple of things into consideration:
> 
> 1 - They were listed in order, not of what thread had been posted in by ANY member most recently, but of when "I" last posted in the thread (I have tons of threads on my User CP listed that I haven't posted in forever).
> 2 - When clicking the link I was taken directly to the first post made since I last checked the thread, not the first page, last page, or last post of the thread.
> 
> Thanks again!


Can you view them under UserCP > My Threads or My Posts

http://www.overclock.net/forum/search.php?do=finduser&u=565533

http://www.overclock.net/forum/search.php?do=finduser&u=565533&starteronly=1

Jeff M


----------



## schuck6566

WhiteWulfe said:


> Might want to add a one sentence description to your bullet points there, as people keep asking the same questions because the shortened version that you guys find describes the issue may not make as much sense to those reporting problems
> 
> 
> 
> This is Overclock.net, a forum chock full of enthusiasts. A 24" monitor is considered "small" or "just enough" here ~_^ Ultrawide, 16:10, 4k, and monitors 32"+ are a common thing here.


Agreed! My SMALLEST normally used monitor is 21" next is 32" and wife is using 48" tv. :thumb: We don't NEED no stinking magnifier...


----------



## Overclock_Admin

Shatun-Bear said:


> My biggest problem didn't come with the re-design but existed before:
> 
> Why are the forums so fragmented with so many different categories? For example, there is no need to split Industry News between Hardware and Software. This just fragments the community and the replies in each category.
> 
> The general arrangement of the forums is a mess. Why is there separate categories for AMD and Intel, splintered between General, CPUs and Motherboards as well as a separate category called Graphics Cards splintered again between AMD, Nvidia and General? There's even a 'General Processor Discussion' category that no-one has probably ever visited but it's hidden in there to add confusion and to fragment engagement. From a navigation POV this is all tiresome.
> 
> It should just be arranged simply under one umbrella category of Hardware:
> 
> AMD CPUs
> Intel CPUs
> AMD motherboards
> Intel motherboards
> AMD graphics cards
> Nvidia graphics cards
> General CPU discussion
> 
> No need to hide all these forum categories under 6 different sub-menus. A stream-lining of the forums section alone would do so much to improve the site over night.


This is a suggestion for the mods, not anything to do with the conversion.

Please bring it up with them once the dust settles.

Jeff M


----------



## Overclock_Admin

tpi2007 said:


> Looks good. :thumb:
> 
> Here's another suggestion: consider removing the "Reply" button at the top. We shouldn't incentivize even more people to jump to posting without reading anything, not even the OP. We already have that problem to a degree, so we shouldn't make it worse.


Requested, thanks.

Jeff M


----------



## VSG

Any updates to when the hardware database will be back up and running like before? We can't add more products/reviews yet.


----------



## keikei

Hello again,

regarding text options, can we have a horizontal line going across the letter?


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Overclock_Admin said:


> Can you view them under UserCP > My Threads or My Posts
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/forum/search.php?do=finduser&u=565533
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/forum/search.php?do=finduser&u=565533&starteronly=1
> 
> Jeff M


Yes. That is actually how I have been navigating the site since the switch over but its just so much more cumbersome and clunky than it was with Huddler. I use the "All My Posts" menu but of course that doesn't take me to the last unread post, just to my actual post, then I have to figure out where I left off reading from. I have also been utilizing the "New Post Quotes" feature too but with the same issue as above. Also, I don't really need to see the times I've quoted others, just when I've been quoted.


----------



## Alex132

@*Overclock_Admin* 

It appears the "v" icon (highlighted) very rarely works, and the red circled ">" and "last page" buttons server a very similar purpose.

Would it be possible to remove the "v" icon, and have the ">" (blue circled) icon take you to_ your_ last post in that thread?


----------



## alancsalt

Overclock_Admin said:


> See bug Punch List:
> http://www.overclock.net/forum/1779...73-update-punch-list-bugs-errors-request.html
> 
> Jeff M


Same thing happened when we changed over to Huddler, missing images. I guess we'll get used to the changes. Many glitches changing forum software seems like a normal process.


----------



## alancsalt

Jpmboy said:


> Hey Mr salt!
> Under Tools, there is My Gallery, but it is certainly not arranged as the Albums we once had. In fact, I don't see any logical organization, but do see a few pics that I'm sure are not mine. :blinksmil


Ah yes, of course, lol. Thank you - I'd give some r*p if it was still here.


----------



## lowstrife

The news is (fully) back. Thank you. 

Funny how the captcha reflects this


----------



## schuck6566

Alex132 said:


> @*Overclock_Admin*
> 
> It appears the "v" icon (highlighted) very rarely works, and the red circled ">" and "last page" buttons server a very similar purpose.
> 
> Would it be possible to remove the "v" icon, and have the ">" (blue circled) icon take you to_ your_ last post in that thread?


The highlighted v worked as it was supposed to for me,brought me to the "can we have a horizontal line through the A" post that was the last post when I left here last night.Then,to make sure I went back to my subs & clicked last page for here & it took me to the last (next) page of post. Maybe there just aren't enough post between your visits to make it appear to be different?  JUST a thought, NOT saying it may not be working differently for you.(lol,we all seem to be a bit sensitive in the forums lately,just trying to help without offending anyone) :thumb: If I was gonna change anything,I'd have the blue circled arrow open an option to choose the page number you want.(For threads with hundreds/thousands of pages,that lets you click to say 908 where you posted something outta 1340 instead of click jumping 2/3 pages @ a time.)


----------



## mrtbahgs

Is everyone stuck with the "New to Overclock.net" under their username?
A lot of us have been here for more than a short time so shouldn't there be a transition to other options or even better, a way to custom set our own?
I can't remember for sure, but I thought the old look had it where there was at least a drop down to pick from.


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

The selectable user titles are coming back.


----------



## andrews2547

mrtbahgs said:


> Is everyone stuck with the "New to Overclock.net" under their username?
> A lot of us have been here for more than a short time so shouldn't there be a transition to other options or even better, a way to custom set our own?
> I can't remember for sure, but I thought the old look had it where there was at least a drop down to pick from.


You can get a custom user title. You either need to earn 250 rep and be a member for more than 1 year, then you will get an overclocked account for free, or you can purchase an overclocked account.


----------



## ryan92084

Alex132 said:


> @*Overclock_Admin*
> 
> It appears the "v" icon (highlighted) very rarely works, and the red circled ">" and "last page" buttons server a very similar purpose.
> 
> Would it be possible to remove the "v" icon, and have the ">" (blue circled) icon take you to_ your_ last post in that thread?
> 
> 
> Spoiler


I agree that the > and last page options serve a similar purpose but for those who view 100 posts per page I imagine it is quite useful to have both as an option. 

The V always takes me to my firs unread post as expected minus it being a few days off the first time I used it for each thread with the new forum. Solved that issue by marking the whole forum read.


----------



## StarlessKnight

Acefire said:


> [...]
> 
> If you're too impatient to wait for changes like this to be made to homepage try the stylebot chrome extension:
> https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/stylebot/oiaejidbmkiecgbjeifoejpgmdaleoha?hl=en
> 
> I'm happy I found this extension because I was having a tough time coming back to OCN every night.


Thanks for the idea. Using FireFox so I went with Stylus and the following code for the homepage:

/* Since each column header doesn't have a unique name/id and the rest makes a mess of them just hide all the headers */
td.thead { display: none; }
/* Reformat to hide or resize columns for a minimal homepage list of threads */
td.alt1.vs-thead-list.vs-thead-list-3 { width: 60%; }
td.alt2.vs-thead-list-2 { display: none; }
div.vs-thead-list-smallfont { display: none; }
span.vs-thead-list-right { display: none; }
td.alt2.vs_thread_alt { display: none; }


----------



## CyberWolf575

Not going to lie, I used to visit OCN pretty regularly and participate in it's discussions. Since the update, I find myself maybe going on here like once a week, maybe even less due to how cumbersome this site has become to navigate. This feels like a bad version of FB with all these red numbers, that take away from me actually reading the title, and the fact that the news section is so awful now, I don't seem to care about anything that is posted on this site. Whoever designed this, needs to go back to college and take the course on what makes the user respond to the site. Having bold red numbers to the left of the Title, is an awful idea and anyone who actually knows web design would tell you that. But honestly, that's the least of the problems. This feels like a worse design than some of the small crappy forums out there that have like 100 users total. Seriously, I'm even posting this on here in hopes that someone actually does something to revert all of this, otherwise I see myself never using this site again.


----------



## Chipp

I've seen a couple of comments about the System Interrogator utility - unfortunately at this time we have no plans to continue supporting that tool (or anything else like it). Managing the development and integration between a desktop utility and forum software proved to be a hassle over the long term and isn't something we can commit to doing at this time.


----------



## Memmento Mori

*multiquote not differentiated?*

Hi there. 

nice to see things are moving  Appreciate that!

have just one thing:

Quote seems to be differentiated in newer posts (50 shades of grey) but idk if it is the older posts or multi quote is not differentiated? (you get lost who said what, and what is the reaction on the "multiquote")

Look here at the last post: http://www.overclock.net/forum/11-a...extreme-complaint-bug-tracking-thread-29.html


:headscrat

*Edit: have another one:*

If you go to your subscription and go for example to a thread which you already read some time it throws you to the first page/post. 

Before it remembered the last page you where reading and linked you there (for every thread you subscribed), its impossible to remember it my self where i stooped to read and it makes it difficult to catch up if it is a active thread....


Ty 
BR, MM :axesmiley


----------



## MSim

All the scripts running on the forums now, was it added to the "fix" list?

Just look at how many scripts OCN new owners are running that is invading our privacy daily.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

No case number in the Punch List for HTTPS yet?


----------



## andrews2547

Magical Eskimo said:


> No case number in the Punch List for HTTPS yet?


That was added before they started putting case numbers.


----------



## ApokalypticA

Just a quick question.


Since the migration I can't find my build anymore.. 

This was basically my only prizing "logbook".


----------



## XiKeiyaZI

I've honestly been a member here for years. I hop back in on the off-chance that I have a question or am looking for some insight on something, as I am now with a monitor purchase that I can't decide on through my own determination, and I have to say....this looks atrocious. There are characteristics that look familiar, but it's entirely and utterly strange. It took me 6 minutes (Yes, I kept glancing at my clock) to find out where my rig information was located. Took me a few minutes to figure out the new forum layout and subcategories under said forum selection. The red popularity contest-esque numbering beside titles is distracting. I think someone else stated it in previous comments that this feels like a bad facebook update. 

Now reading the original post, I understand that the previous and familiar software is now end-of-life, but this is pretty bad. The homepage is entirely, utterly, bland. The little red "x"s to the right side of the Notices section are ugly, distracting, and keep making me think that I have an image or a banner that failed to load there. In fact that may be the case as even when I click them they simply cause a refresh of the page and don't actually remove any of the notices. Why even have a home page, which is what users see when freshly navigating to the site, that looks like an empty, half finished, coffee-driven 3am throw together? At least once you get to the forums section it looks more complete. The homepage feels like it should have an oldschool "Under Construction!" banner slapped across it. The navigation isn't very friendly. It's just....I guess maybe because someone like myself is so used to the old setup that I/We can be overly bias is to blame, but this is really a turn off. It's like no one uses Myspace anymore because it's ugly and completely different from what made it popular. This...kinda feels the same, considering I just encountered this change to the site about 20 minutes ago. 

Just a little honest feedback.


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

MSim said:


> All the scripts running on the forums now, was it added to the "fix" list?
> 
> Just look at how many scripts OCN new owners are running that is invading our privacy daily.


Cloudflare and Cloudfront are not invasive services or even ad providers. Unblocking them probably won't make a difference on OCN, but it will on quite a few other sites.


----------



## iamjanco

Chunky_Chimp said:


> Cloudflare and Cloudfront are not invasive services or even ad providers. Unblocking them probably won't make a difference on OCN, but it will on quite a few other sites.


You know what they say about *when in doubt*... (reputation can tend to have an impact on what others do).

Better safe than sorry.


----------



## Overclock_Admin

tpi2007 said:


> Looks good. :thumb:
> 
> Here's another suggestion: consider removing the "Reply" button at the top. We shouldn't incentivize even more people to jump to posting without reading anything, not even the OP. We already have that problem to a degree, so we shouldn't make it worse.


Removed.

Jeff M


----------



## Alex132

Hey Jeff - I was wondering if maybe my name color being wrong might have to do with the groups/group order assigned to my name?


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Using the "@" symbol inside a code area creates a link to a user instead of being displayed as code. This should be treated as plain text while in a code window.



Code:


  @[B][URL="http://www.overclock.net/forum/member.php?u=133611"]xxpenguinxx[/URL][/B] 
// xxpenguinxx
//  @[B][URL="http://www.overclock.net/forum/member.php?u=133611"]xxpenguinxx[/URL][/B]


----------



## Overclock_Admin

Majin SSJ Eric said:


> Yes. That is actually how I have been navigating the site since the switch over but its just so much more cumbersome and clunky than it was with Huddler. I use the "All My Posts" menu but of course that doesn't take me to the last unread post, just to my actual post, then I have to figure out where I left off reading from. I have also been utilizing the "New Post Quotes" feature too but with the same issue as above. Also, I don't really need to see the times I've quoted others, just when I've been quoted.



User quotes are under the User CP dropdown in the upper right hand corner.
http://www.overclock.net/forum/members/565533-overclock_admin.html?tab=quotes

You can go to last post where you left off by hitting this chevron:
See attached:

Jeff M


----------



## Overclock_Admin

Memmento Mori said:


> Hi there.
> 
> nice to see things are moving  Appreciate that!
> 
> have just one thing:
> 
> Quote seems to be differentiated in newer posts (50 shades of grey) but idk if it is the older posts or multi quote is not differentiated? (you get lost who said what, and what is the reaction on the "multiquote")
> 
> Look here at the last post: http://www.overclock.net/forum/11-a...extreme-complaint-bug-tracking-thread-29.html
> 
> 
> :headscrat
> 
> *Edit: have another one:*
> 
> If you go to your subscription and go for example to a thread which you already read some time it throws you to the first page/post.
> 
> Before it remembered the last page you where reading and linked you there (for every thread you subscribed), its impossible to remember it my self where i stooped to read and it makes it difficult to catch up if it is a active thread....
> 
> 
> Ty
> BR, MM :axesmiley


Try clicking the chevron in front of the thread title.

See attachment

Jeff M


----------



## Overclock_Admin

Alex132 said:


> Hey Jeff - I was wondering if maybe my name color being wrong might have to do with the groups/group order assigned to my name?


We still have to setup User Group colors assignments.

Should be updated soon once Dark skin goes live this week.

http://www.overclock.net/forum/1779...ch-list-bugs-errors-request.html#post26579201
- Standard user colors for usernames - Once dark skin is complete - CB

Jeff M


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Chunky_Chimp said:


> Cloudflare and Cloudfront are not invasive services or even ad providers. Unblocking them probably won't make a difference on OCN, but it will on quite a few other sites.



If it's not essential for site functionality, then it's blocked. That's the whole point of noscript. It it's not needed then it shouldn't be running.


----------



## Overclock_Admin

ApokalypticA said:


> Just a quick question.
> 
> 
> Since the migration I can't find my build anymore..
> 
> This was basically my only prizing "logbook".


See this thread:
http://www.overclock.net/forum/1779...ch-list-bugs-errors-request.html#post26579201

http://www.overclock.net/forum/1779...1653665-rig-builder-will-down-2-5-2018-a.html

Jeff M


----------



## Overclock_Admin

Alex132 said:


> @*Overclock_Admin*
> 
> It appears the "v" icon (highlighted) very rarely works, and the red circled ">" and "last page" buttons server a very similar purpose.
> 
> Would it be possible to remove the "v" icon, and have the ">" (blue circled) icon take you to_ your_ last post in that thread?


Seem to be working for me fine.

Chevron should bring you to last read post, other should bring you to last page/post.

Jeff M


----------



## Overclock_Admin

UPDATE On Rig Builder and Rigs in Sigs

"We've finished our tests and it looks good. There are approximately 1,466 rigs that fail due to users being missing in the data. We think those users were deleted for whatever reason on previous versions of the site, but their old rig data was never deleted. So the fix will see 141,300+ rigs converted against 143,237 from the old site which should resolve the issue for the community."

Rig Builder outage will be bumped to tomorrow am. See this thread:
http://www.overclock.net/forum/1779...uilder-will-down-2-6-2018-a.html#post26671257

Jeff M


----------



## Alex132

Overclock_Admin said:


> UPDATE On Rig Builder and Rigs in Sigs
> 
> "We've finished our tests and it looks good. There are approximately 1,466 rigs that fail due to users being missing in the data. We think those users were deleted for whatever reason on previous versions of the site, but their old rig data was never deleted. So the fix will see 141,300+ rigs converted against 143,237 from the old site which should resolve the issue for the community."
> 
> Rig Builder outage will be bumped to tomorrow am. See this thread:
> http://www.overclock.net/forum/1779...uilder-will-down-2-6-2018-a.html#post26671257
> 
> Jeff M


_Neat!_


----------



## randomizer

Overclock_Admin said:


> Seem to be working for me fine.
> 
> Chevron should bring you to last read post, other should bring you to last page/post.
> 
> Jeff M


That doesn't help much on mobile though as there is only one link for a subscription. It's arguably more important not to be shunted to the end of the thread on a device where finding your way back to where you left off is more cumbersome.


----------



## Overclock_Admin

*UPDATE:
*

*How to insert images into threads.*
http://www.overclock.net/forum/1516...654921-how-insert-images-into-your-posts.html

Jeff M


----------



## Overclock_Admin

randomizer said:


> That doesn't help much on mobile though as there is only one link for a subscription. It's arguably more important not to be shunted to the end of the thread on a device where finding your way back to where you left off is more cumbersome.


Mobile will have a new Enhanced Mobile View up this week.

Jeff M


----------



## Overclock_Admin

tpi2007 said:


> Looks good. :thumb:
> 
> Here's another suggestion: consider removing the "Reply" button at the top. We shouldn't incentivize even more people to jump to posting without reading anything, not even the OP. We already have that problem to a degree, so we shouldn't make it worse.


 @tpi2007

Please chime in here:
http://www.overclock.net/forum/1779...es-enterprise-confirmed-bug.html#post26690473

Jeff M


----------



## looniam

Overclock_Admin said:


> *UPDATE:
> *
> 
> *How to insert images into threads.*
> http://www.overclock.net/forum/1516...654921-how-insert-images-into-your-posts.html
> 
> Jeff M


_for me_, that works perfectly in advance mode for a single image but in quick reply i need to use "add all" as it doesn't show in the drop down.



Spoiler














and even going to advance - i have to hit "preview post" to refresh the attachments available in the drop down after adding/attaching a second image:
immediately afterr uploading 2nd attachment


Spoiler














after preview post:



Spoiler













hold it . . that third image didn't need to "preview post" before being available in the drop down unlike w/the 2nd attachment . . . . :glasses


----------



## Overclock_Admin

looniam said:


> _for me_, that works perfectly in advance mode for a single image but in quick reply i need to use "add all" as it doesn't show in the drop down.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 73145
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and even going to advance - i have to hit "preview post" to refresh the attachments available in the drop down after adding/attaching a second image:
> immediately afterr uploading 2nd attachment
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 73169
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after preview post:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 73177
> 
> 
> 
> hold it . . that third image didn't need to "preview post" before being available in the drop down unlike w/the 2nd attachment . . . . :glasses


This is what we have, for now, working on seeing if there is a better solution.

Jeff M


----------



## TwoCables

tpi2007 said:


> Looks good. :thumb:
> 
> Here's another suggestion: consider removing the "Reply" button at the top. We shouldn't incentivize even more people to jump to posting without reading anything, not even the OP. We already have that problem to a degree, so we shouldn't make it worse.


Sigh. REALLY?! I'm sorry, *but this is stupid*.

People are going jump to posting without reading no matter what, tpi2007. Removing this won't stop them! Mark my words!

I don't know about anyone else, but I used this button OFTEN during my 9 years on here. Yeah, *OFTEN*. It was an extremely nice convenience. Yes, I am saying that we've always had that kind of a button at the top of the thread page. Why remove it now?! I already miss having it there. I was actually kinda pissed off when it was removed. It makes no sense to remove it.

What if I've read through an entire thread and I have something to say, but I can't reply right at that moment? In that case, I decide to come back later and post my thoughts then. Later comes, so I go to the thread, but OH WAIT A MINUTE, *where's that damn 'Reply' button?* Sigh. ARGH! Great. How annoying. 9 years of being able to do this and now I have to scroll all the way to the bottom of the page just to post my reply whereas BEFORE I was able to just go to the thread and click Reply. I didn't have to scroll one bit. I loved it. It's a great convenience. I get to click "Reply" at the top of the page when I know exactly what I'm replying to and what I want to say. It happens a lot. I'm not one of those people who say "I won't read this crap, I'll just reply". Forget that. I used that button a lot even though I still read the entire thread.

Similarly, what if I've spent 2 hours reading through an entire thread and enabling a few Multi-Quote buttons along the way and then I decide to just put off replying until later? I want to be able to just come back to the thread, click "Reply" and be ready to go. I don't want to come back to the thread and have to scroll all the way down to the bottom of the frickin' page just to be able to post my damn reply on the full-page editor. Yeah, I prefer the full-page editor. I've never really liked the Quick Reply editor because it seems I always end up needing the full-page editor anyway.

I am sure I could think of other examples, but I'm having a hard time thinking right now because I can't get over how dumb this is. OCN has been around since 2004 and as far as I know, it has always had this button up there. So why the hell should it be removed *NOW*?

I think I'm really going to squirm and yell and moan and whine and complain about this until the button is put back because it's stupid to remove it and the reason for removing it is not good enough. If someone wants to post a reply without reading, they're going to do it. Removing this one button isn't going to stop those people. It's only going to piss off those of us who used it on a regular basis!


----------



## Overclock_Admin

TwoCables said:


> Sigh. REALLY?! I'm sorry, *but this is stupid*.
> 
> People are going jump to posting without reading no matter what, tpi2007. Removing this won't stop them! Mark my words!
> 
> I don't know about anyone else, but I used this button OFTEN during my 9 years on here. Yeah, *OFTEN*. It was an extremely nice convenience. Yes, I am saying that we've always had that kind of a button at the top of the thread page. Why remove it now?! I already miss having it there. I was actually kinda pissed off when it was removed. It makes no sense to remove it.
> 
> What if I've read through an entire thread and I have something to say, but I can't reply right at that moment? In that case, I decide to come back later and post my thoughts then. Later comes, so I go to the thread, but OH WAIT A MINUTE, *where's that damn 'Reply' button?* Sigh. ARGH! Great. How annoying. 9 years of being able to do this and now I have to scroll all the way to the bottom of the page just to post my reply whereas BEFORE I was able to just go to the thread and click Reply. I didn't have to scroll one bit. I loved it. It's a great convenience. I get to click "Reply" at the top of the page when I know exactly what I'm replying to and what I want to say. It happens a lot. I'm not one of those people who say "I won't read this crap, I'll just reply". Forget that. I used that button a lot even though I still read the entire thread.
> 
> Similarly, what if I've spent 2 hours reading through an entire thread and enabling a few Multi-Quote buttons along the way and then I decide to just put off replying until later? I want to be able to just come back to the thread, click "Reply" and be ready to go. I don't want to come back to the thread and have to scroll all the way down to the bottom of the frickin' page just to be able to post my damn reply on the full-page editor. Yeah, I prefer the full-page editor. I've never really liked the Quick Reply editor because it seems I always end up needing the full-page editor anyway.
> 
> I am sure I could think of other examples, but I'm having a hard time thinking right now because I can't get over how dumb this is. OCN has been around since 2004 and as far as I know, it has always had this button up there. So why the hell should it be removed *NOW*?
> 
> I think I'm really going to squirm and yell and moan and whine and complain about this until the button is put back because it's stupid to remove it and the reason for removing it is not good enough. If someone wants to post a reply without reading, they're going to do it. Removing this one button isn't going to stop those people. It's only going to piss off those of us who used it on a regular basis!


Standby it should be back in a few...

Thanks,
Jeff M


----------



## TwoCables

Overclock_Admin said:


> Standby it should be back in a few...
> 
> Thanks,
> Jeff M


Oh wow, thank you. I admit that I wasn't expecting this, but I blame the last 6 years of being in the habit of thinking that I'm wasting my time trying to ask for bug fixes and improvements etc.


----------



## MSim

Chunky_Chimp said:


> Cloudflare and Cloudfront are not invasive services or even ad providers. Unblocking them probably won't make a difference on OCN, but it will on quite a few other sites.


Those two are set to the default setting for noscript. I see no point giving it access, if it's not needed for forums to function. I just find it odd that the new owners still haven't addressed why so many scripts are running on OCN forums. The previous forums didn't any where near as many scripts running.


Here's the full list:



Code:


http://www.overclock.net
http://ajax.googleapis.com
…amazon-adsystem.com
http://c.amazon-adsystem.com
…cloudflare.com
http://cdnjs.cloudflare.com
…cpx.to
https://p.cpx.to
http://ad.crwdcntrl.net
http://tags.crwdcntrl.net
…d1r55yzuc1b1bw.cloudfront.net
http://d1r55yzuc1b1bw.cloudfront.net
…dz2fz0bgyq9tn.cloudfront.net
http://dz2fz0bgyq9tn.cloudfront.net
https://loadus.exelator.com
http://connect.facebook.net
https://connect.facebook.net
…google-analytics.com
http://www.google-analytics.com
…google.com
…google.com
http://apis.google.com
http://cse.google.com
http://www.google.com
…googletagservices.com
http://www.googletagservices.com
…newrelic.com
https://js-agent.newrelic.com
…scorecardresearch.com
http://b.scorecardresearch.com
…twitter.com
…viglink.com
http://cdn.viglink.com


----------



## Alex132

Is anyone else's attachments broken?


----------



## TwoCables

Yep. They know about it.


----------



## Alex132

TwoCables said:


> Yep. They know about it.


:thumb:

Glad that progress is notably faster with VerticleScope than Wikia.


----------



## TwoCables

Alex132 said:


> :thumb:
> 
> Glad that progress is notably faster with VerticleScope than Wikia.


Indeed. They are impressive!


----------



## epic1337

we can only hope it lasts as long as they have hold on OCN, other groups would slowly lose momentum until it becomes just a monthly small updates.


----------



## ryan92084

Overclock_Admin said:


> Seem to be working for me fine.
> 
> Chevron should bring you to last read post, other should bring you to last page/post.
> 
> Jeff M


Is it supposed to bring you to the last read or the first unread? It is currently doing the latter. Having it do the former might actually be helpful for the cutting off the top of the post issue.


----------



## Xuper

Please Set background color of div's quote ( .quote-block ) to rgb(224, 224, 224)


----------



## TwoCables

ryan92084 said:


> Is it supposed to bring you to the last read or the first unread? It is currently doing the latter. Having it do the former might actually be helpful for the cutting off the top of the post issue.


The down-pointing arrow brings you to the first unread post.

The right-pointing arrow brings you to the last post.


----------



## ryan92084

TwoCables said:


> The down-pointing arrow brings you to the first unread post.
> 
> The right-pointing arrow brings you to the last post.


I'm well aware of what it currently does (as stated) but that isn't what Jeff just said it does.


----------



## TwoCables

ryan92084 said:


> I'm well aware of what it currently does (as stated) but that isn't what Jeff just said it does.


Yes it is. He just did the same thing almost everyone is doing: he's *saying* it wrong. Think of the Chevron logo. Downward pointing arrows.

It brings you to the first post that you haven't read yet. That's the same as this from Huddler:









That's the First Unread icon. Different icon concept, same end result.

I'm telling you facts. I'm not guessing or trying to remember anything. I was here every single day for over 18 hours a day for 3 years before they migrated to Huddler, and then I was here every day for 6 years. I also worked extremely hard on OCN Classic. So, I know both platforms extremely well now. I know this just as much as I know which way the planet spins, which part of the sky the sunrise is in and which part the sunset is in, and what color the sky is, etc. etc. etc.

If someone tells you the downward arrow makes you go to the last read post, what they are really* thinking *of is the action of going to the first post that you haven't seen yet. That's also known as the First Unread Post. Think about it. What would the last read post be? It would be the post directly above the first UNREAD post. No, it's not always the last post in the entire thread. The last post in the entire thread is the last post. It's not necessarily the last *read* or first unread post.


----------



## Alex132

I still think the downward facing chevron looks out of place and should be removed, while the functionality moved towards the grey ">" icon.


----------



## ryan92084

TwoCables said:


> Yes it is. He just did the same thing almost everyone is doing: he's *saying* it wrong. Think of the Chevron logo. Downward pointing arrows.
> 
> It brings you to the first post that you haven't read yet. That's the same as this from Huddler:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the First Unread icon. Different icon concept, same end result.
> 
> I'm telling you facts. I'm not guessing or trying to remember anything. I was here every single day for over 18 hours a day for 3 years before they migrated to Huddler, and then I was here every day for 6 years. I also worked extremely hard on OCN Classic. So, I know both platforms extremely well now. I know this just as much as I know which way the planet spins, which part of the sky the sunrise is in and which part the sunset is in, and what color the sky is, etc. etc. etc.
> 
> If someone tells you the downward arrow makes you go to the last read post, what they are really* thinking *of is the action of going to the first post that you haven't seen yet. That's also known as the First Unread Post. Think about it. What would the last read post be? It would be the post directly above the first UNREAD post. No, it's not always the last post in the entire thread. The last post in the entire thread is the last post. It's not necessarily the last *read* or first unread post.


Like I said and have stated I am aware that the down chevron takes you to the first unread post. That is a different post than Jeff stated it should be taking you 


> Chevron should bring you to *last read post*


I'm not talking about how it used to work in Huddler at all and it is irrelevant to my post. 

Since you aren't Jeff the rest of your post is speculation on what they meant to say. I agree that its current functionality is the proper one and if so my question was an opportunity for Jeff to correct their language going forward.


----------



## TwoCables

ryan92084 said:


> Like I said and have stated I am aware that the down chevron takes you to the first unread post. That is a different post than Jeff stated it should be taking you
> 
> I'm not talking about how it used to work in Huddler at all and it is irrelevant to my post.
> 
> Since you aren't Jeff the rest of your post is speculation on what they meant to say. I agree that its current functionality is the proper one and if so my question was an opportunity for Jeff to correct their language going forward.


Sigh. Dude. Seriously. Fine, just wait for Jeff to tell you the same thing I told you. I'm sick and tired of this already. If you don't want to listen to me today, fine. When Jeff tells you the same thing I told you, then perhaps next time you might say "Hey, maybe TC knows what he's talking about after all". heh

Mark my words. He will tell you that he meant the First Unread Post. Sheesh!!!! I've been here a hell of a lot longer than you, so I don't know why you're refusing to just listen to what I'm telling you. I'm not guessing, I'm not trying to remember. I am simply stating things as they are. Downward pointing arrow is First Unread Post. It's a functionality that has been on OCN for at least as long as I've been on OCN. You're just all confused because things are a little different than you're used to.


----------



## Overclock_Admin

UPDATE:

Rig Builder is down today as of 7:30 amCST in order to restore rigs.

Standby for updates in the thread and below.

Notice: http://www.overclock.net/forum/1779...-update-rig-builder-will-down-2-6-2018-a.html

Jeff M


----------



## Overclock_Admin

ryan92084 said:


> Is it supposed to bring you to the last read or the first unread? It is currently doing the latter. Having it do the former might actually be helpful for the cutting off the top of the post issue.


First Unread like TwoCables mention below, sorry I was out of coffee when I posted, should have made it clearer.



TwoCables said:


> The down-pointing arrow brings you to the first unread post.
> 
> The right-pointing arrow brings you to the last post.


That is correct, thanks.

Jeff M


----------



## ryan92084

Overclock_Admin said:


> First Unread like TwoCables mention below, sorry I was out of coffee when I posted, should have made it clearer.
> ...
> Jeff M


Thank you for confirming your intentions.


----------



## MojoW

I can not close the notices on the homepage.
Whenever i click the X the page just reloads with all notices still intact.

And the thread preview on hover now shows a bit of the first post.
But it used to show the poster name and date aswell.
It also showed the last poster in the thread with that same info.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

MojoW said:


> I can not close the notices on the homepage.
> Whenever i click the X the page just reloads with all notices still intact.
> 
> And the thread preview on hover now shows a bit of the first post.
> But it used to show the poster name and date aswell.
> It also showed the last poster in the thread with that same info.


Works fine for me on FF. What browser are you using ?


----------



## Overclock_Admin

Alex132 said:


> Is anyone else's attachments broken?


Thanks, 

Wrote up a ticket for it - Case #2932165.

Jeff M


----------



## ryan92084

Overclock_Admin said:


> Thanks,
> 
> Wrote up a ticket for it - Case #2932165.
> 
> Jeff M


It seems related to this bug http://www.overclock.net/forum/1779...show-varying-number-0-around-attachments.html

The thread I was viewing in my attachment was a page with 4 posts and there were 4 (0) broken images and 4 attachment broken images. 

It increases appropriately with posts on a viewable page. Example if I'm viewing a 187 post thread but there are 7 posts on the page I am viewing there are 7 broken images for both areas.

Inserting these "attachments" spits out a bunch of broken links like http://www.overclock.net/forum/1779...-inserting-pictures-posts-2.html#post26695601


----------



## ronnin426850

latelesley said:


> Rep got transferred into the "like" system, you will see your rep as "Liked" under your avatar in your post. They've turned the system off just now, it's on the to do list to get renamed and re-enabled. It'll come back once they've got to it. There's a LOT to do, since they they dumped the site into a cookie-cutter forum template. I expect it to take a few weeks, but it'll come back.
> 
> Edit: If you look here under "Reported/In Progress", you'll see it's on the to do list. http://www.overclock.net/forum/1779...73-update-punch-list-bugs-errors-request.html


Thank you! Kind and informative, I'd rep+ you, but, well...


----------



## Overclock_Admin

ryan92084 said:


> It seems related to this bug http://www.overclock.net/forum/1779...show-varying-number-0-around-attachments.html
> 
> The thread I was viewing in my attachment was a page with 4 posts and there were 4 (0) broken images and 4 attachment broken images.
> 
> It increases appropriately with posts on a viewable page. Example if I'm viewing a 187 post thread but there are 7 posts on the page I am viewing there are 7 broken images for both areas.
> 
> Inserting these "attachments" spits out a bunch of broken links like http://www.overclock.net/forum/1779...-inserting-pictures-posts-2.html#post26695601


Yeah I figured but wrote up two since I think we have a solution for the other one and want to make sure it is not missed.

Thanks,
Jeff M


----------



## Robilar

Are our rigs no longer supposed to show up? Not sure if this an issue or a feature...


----------



## Overclock_Admin

Robilar said:


> Are our rigs no longer supposed to show up? Not sure if this an issue or a feature...


See this post.

http://www.overclock.net/forum/1779...-update-rig-builder-will-down-2-6-2018-a.html

Jeff M


----------



## Overclock_Admin

*UPDATE:

Live Feed Fixed - Case # 2920573
http://www.overclock.net/forum/live.php

Jeff M*


----------



## randomizer

Alex132 said:


> I still think the downward facing chevron looks out of place and should be removed, while the functionality moved towards the grey ">" icon.


It is definitely in a weird spot. I'd like to keep both though. On a fast moving thread I don't always want to go to the first unread post. Sometimes I just want to go to the end and read back a few posts for context. This is especially true in news threads where it's not worth reading 20 pages of repeated arguments.


----------



## Deedaz

randomizer said:


> It is definitely in a weird spot. I'd like to keep both though. On a fast moving thread I don't always want to go to the first unread post. Sometimes I just want to go to the end and read back a few posts for context. This is especially true in news threads where it's not worth reading 20 pages of repeated arguments.


Both options are right there, whats the issue?


----------



## Jpmboy

I'm trying real hard to like the new format.. but is it me, or does the new messaging (PM) format look like we're "partying in 1999"? :blinksmil


----------



## Alex132

randomizer said:


> It is definitely in a weird spot. I'd like to keep both though. On a fast moving thread I don't always want to go to the first unread post. Sometimes I just want to go to the end and read back a few posts for context. This is especially true in news threads where it's not worth reading 20 pages of repeated arguments.


That's where the last page hyperlink is used for me.


----------



## AmericanLoco

The mobile site favicon is using the AVS Favicon, not the OC.net favicon. But then again, the mobile site still seems pretty broken in general.


----------



## Overclock_Admin

*UPDATE:

Looks like the restoration is taking longer than expected, hope to have the Rig Builder back up by tomorrow morning 2/7/2018.

Updated here also:*
http://www.overclock.net/forum/1779...uilder-will-down-2-6-2018-a.html#post26671257

Jeff M


----------



## Zero4549

So I've asked this before and never got an answer, thus I am asking again now.

Why are we using a literally decade outdated version of vB? 

I understand that for whatever reason our new owners and operators are married to vB, despite objectively better looking and performing platforms like xenforo or more secure and customizable platforms like SMF, but whats the excuse for this particular ancient hack job fork of vB? 

What benefit does this have over using a modern iteration of vB? Because frankly, all I see are glaring disadvantages, many of which have already reared their ugly heads.

And, if I may be so bold as to remember the past, what makes this old version of vB any better now than it was 10 years ago when, as a smaller community with lower standards, we were already discussing abandoning it due to ever increasing deficiencies and flaws?


----------



## ryan92084

Zero4549 said:


> So I've asked this before and never got an answer, thus I am asking again now.
> 
> Why are we using a literally decade outdated version of vB?
> 
> I understand that for whatever reason our new owners and operators are married to vB, despite objectively better looking and performing platforms like xenforo or more secure and customizable platforms like SMF, but whats the excuse for this particular ancient hack job fork of vB?
> 
> What benefit does this have over using a modern iteration of vB? Because frankly, all I see are glaring disadvantages, many of which have already reared their ugly heads.
> 
> And, if I may be so bold as to remember the past, what makes this old version of vB any better now than it was 10 years ago when, as a smaller community with lower standards, we were already discussing abandoning it due to ever increasing deficiencies and flaws?


It is vB plus their own blend of 7 secret herbs and spices http://www.overclock.net/forum/3-ov...platform-feedback-thread-15.html#post26566833


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Zero4549 said:


> Why are we using a literally decade outdated version of vB?


Because from a technical perspective, modern vB is crap. Public releases are pushed with dozens if not hundreds of bugs left ignored/unfixed, and getting direct support from vB would be next to impossible given their severely (self-)limited resources. If we were to use any vB platform, what we have now is about the best we can do. There's a very good reason webmasters with any sense aren't giving vB5/vBC any business, if even any attention.


----------



## aDyerSituation

Any plans to put some pictures or something on the homepage? Looks incredibly bland and dated.


----------



## randomizer

ryan92084 said:


> It is vB plus their own blend of 7 secret herbs and spices http://www.overclock.net/forum/3-ov...platform-feedback-thread-15.html#post26566833


I don't know about the desktop site, but this permalink doesn't go to the actual post on the mobile site, just the top of the page.


----------



## andrews2547

aDyerSituation said:


> Any plans to put some pictures or something on the homepage? Looks incredibly bland and dated.


Yes.



> *Reported/In Progress:*
> 
> - Carousel Section - collecting feedback and specs


http://www.overclock.net/forum/1779...ch-list-bugs-errors-request.html#post26579201


----------



## Zero4549

Fun, multiquote didn't work on mobile, having to do this manually, what a pleasure.



ryan92084 said:


> It is vB plus their own blend of 7 secret herbs and spices http://www.overclock.net/forum/3-ov...platform-feedback-thread-15.html#post26566833


A decade ago that would have been a complete statement. As it is now, you seem to be omitting an important detail. 

Also that link goes nowhere.



Chunky_Chimp said:


> Because from a technical perspective, modern vB is crap. Public releases are pushed with dozens if not hundreds of bugs left ignored/unfixed, and getting direct support from vB would be next to impossible given their severely (self-)limited resources. If we were to use any vB platform, what we have now is about the best we can do. There's a very good reason webmasters with any sense aren't giving vB5/vBC any business, if even any attention.


Sounds like a pretty good reason not to be jumping back onto the sinking vB ship to me, but hey what do I know? 

Is this fork getting any real development still or are we basically just resining ourselves to using a dead platform we outgrew 10 years ago?


----------



## emett

Don't take this the wrong way guys but I really dislike the new forum layout.


----------



## ryan92084

randomizer said:


> I don't know about the desktop site, but this permalink doesn't go to the actual post on the mobile site, just the top of the page.


The link works fine must be something with permalink and mobile. See chip's quote below.



Chipp said:


> Our current platform is VerticalScope's custom fork of vBulletin. It is derived from vB3, but receives its own security updates and has nonstandard features which they maintain in-house.





Zero4549 said:


> Fun, multiquote didn't work on mobile, having to do this manually, what a pleasure.
> 
> 
> 
> A decade ago that would have been a complete statement. As it is now, you seem to be omitting an important detail.
> 
> Also that link goes nowhere.
> ...


See above. Nothing omitted. It is what the new owners use for most/all of their forums. Until/unless VS decides to migrate to something else it won't be changing.


----------



## ku4eto

@Overclock_Admin

Uhhh, i just found out... that there is no Subscribe button on any thread. You cannot subscribe and watch for updates, without posting a comment. It was possible on Huddler.


----------



## Alex132

ku4eto said:


> @*Overclock_Admin*
> 
> Uhhh, i just found out... that there is no Subscribe button on any thread. You cannot subscribe and watch for updates, without posting a comment. It was possible on Huddler.


Thread tools -> Subscribe.


----------



## andrews2547

ku4eto said:


> @Overclock_Admin
> 
> Uhhh, i just found out... that there is no Subscribe button on any thread. You cannot subscribe and watch for updates, without posting a comment. It was possible on Huddler.












It was the same as this pre-Huddler as well.


----------



## ku4eto

Ah lol. My bad.

It was a separate buttonn, next to the Relpy (or below?) button. It wasn't whole button, just the text with hyperlink.


----------



## iamjanco

Noticed the ajax header has been updated (maybe I'm late to the party?). Great work :thumb:

I'm guessing that positioning of a "top" post is being worked on as well (or in the queue); but if not, the following screen caps should be self explanatory:

(edited: just noticed that the attachment thumbnails are displaying much larger)


----------



## keikei

Good Morning,

any plans to tweak the side bar? My suggestion would be to replace the total comments number to 'new comments'. Change the red comment icon to something smaller and not so glaring (color-wise). Maybe a green or bright blue. Something to fit the overall color scheme. The tile text size should also be smaller as to fit more text (easier to read more of the title). Thank you.


----------



## Overclock_Admin

Zero4549 said:


> So I've asked this before and never got an answer, thus I am asking again now.
> 
> Why are we using a literally decade outdated version of vB?





ryan92084 said:


> It is vB plus their own blend of 7 secret herbs and spices http://www.overclock.net/forum/3-ov...platform-feedback-thread-15.html#post26566833





Chunky_Chimp said:


> Because from a technical perspective, modern vB is crap. Public releases are pushed with dozens if not hundreds of bugs left ignored/unfixed, and getting direct support from vB would be next to impossible given their severely (self-)limited resources. If we were to use any vB platform, what we have now is about the best we can do. There's a very good reason webmasters with any sense aren't giving vB5/vBC any business, if even any attention.


A mix of basically both of these answers.

We are using the same custom vB templates/software for the majority of our network. It allows the most flexibility for developers and a huge amount of plugins also.

Jeff M


----------



## Overclock_Admin

aDyerSituation said:


> Any plans to put some pictures or something on the homepage? Looks incredibly bland and dated.


Yes it is a work in progress.

http://www.overclock.net/forum/1779...ch-list-bugs-errors-request.html#post26579201

Reported/In Progress:
- HomePage formatting needed - Case # 2920365

Jeff M


----------



## mAs81

Nice , the sidebar has changed the bubble notification color to blue...Seems miles better 

..keep 'em comin'


----------



## Overclock_Admin

*Update:

Resolved:
- Quick Reply Zero Formatting - Case # 2921597
- Notification Totals under the top right profile picture combined (Notifications and Subscriptions)
- Draft functionality restored - Case # 2917104 *

Jeff M


----------



## Overclock_Admin

iamjanco said:


> Noticed the ajax header has been updated (maybe I'm late to the party?). Great work :thumb:
> 
> I'm guessing that positioning of a "top" post is being worked on as well (or in the queue); but if not, the following screen caps should be self explanatory:
> 
> (edited: just noticed that the attachment thumbnails are displaying much larger)


Tahnks,

Looking at Permalink but I think that is about as good as it gets for now.

Jeff M


----------



## Overclock_Admin

mAs81 said:


> Nice , the sidebar has changed the bubble notification color to blue...Seems miles better
> 
> ..keep 'em comin'


Thanks - yeah Creative beat me to it.

Jeff M


----------



## Alex132

Top bar autoshrinking seems to be fixed :thumb:

Any eta on correcting the color pallet? Specifically the top post bar to a darker blue, and the left-hand pane to the OCN blue?


----------



## keikei

Alex132 said:


> Top bar autoshrinking seems to be fixed :thumb:
> 
> Any eta on correcting the color pallet? Specifically the top post bar to a darker blue, and the left-hand pane to the OCN blue?


Agree. Site needs to be a little bluer overall. Maybe change the sidebar icon to a blue flame shape :clock:? Or maybe that is too much? Thanks for the constant updating Admins.


----------



## LostParticle

Can you make the drop-down menu that opens when I click on my avatar, top-right corner, to auto-close when I'll click anywhere on the screen? So, that I won't have to click on my avatar again to close it?

Thank you.


----------



## Overclock_Admin

Alex132 said:


> Top bar autoshrinking seems to be fixed :thumb:
> 
> Any eta on correcting the color pallet? Specifically the top post bar to a darker blue, and the left-hand pane to the OCN blue?





keikei said:


> Agree. Site needs to be a little bluer overall. Maybe change the sidebar icon to a blue flame shape :clock:? Or maybe that is too much? Thanks for the constant updating Admins.





LostParticle said:


> Can you make the drop-down menu that opens when I click on my avatar, top-right corner, to auto-close when I'll click anywhere on the screen? So, that I won't have to click on my avatar again to close it?
> 
> Thank you.


Heya guys, losing track in this thread.

Can you report all bugs here, it will help the mod staff test and help me ticket them off.

http://www.overclock.net/forum/17791-submit-bug-report/

Jeff M


----------



## tpi2007

Overclock_Admin said:


> Heya guys, losing track in this thread.
> 
> Can you report all bugs here, it will help the mod staff test and help me ticket them off.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/forum/17791-submit-bug-report/
> 
> Jeff M


Technically speaking, what Alex132, keikei and LostParticle are referring to aren't bugs; they're aesthetic choices and functionality that we used to have previously.

Are we supposed to provide that kind of feedback on the bug report section from now on?



Btw, I also noticed that the top bar not auto shrinking when the sidebar is disabled has been fixed. :thumb:

And as a sidenote, the overclock logo retains "The pursuit of performance" moniker when the bar shrinks, which didn't happen in the Huddler version for some odd reason, which I proposed as a suggestion back then, so, again, thanks and keep it going. :thumb:


----------



## Overclock_Admin

tpi2007 said:


> Technically speaking, what Alex132, keikei and LostParticle are referring to aren't bugs; they're aesthetic choices and functionality that we used to have previously.
> 
> Are we supposed to provide that kind of feedback on the bug report section from now on?
> 
> 
> 
> Btw, I also noticed that the top bar not auto shrinking when the sidebar is disabled has been fixed. :thumb:
> 
> And as a sidenote, the overclock logo retains "The pursuit of performance" moniker when the bar shrinks, which didn't happen in the Huddler version for some odd reason, which I proposed as a suggestion back then, so, again, thanks and keep it going. :thumb:


10-4, just hard to keep up with all the comments and bug section. Some stuff is love priority so trying to get to the bigger issues first.

Maybe we can start a thread for design/formatting issues in the bug section.

Jeff M


----------



## LostParticle

Overclock_Admin said:


> 10-4, just hard to keep up with all the comments and bug section. Some stuff is love priority so trying to get tot he bigger issues first.
> 
> Jeff M


Good, I understand you. Now, can you PLEASE read the post(s) in which I have already mentioned you, and tell me about that "image resizing" matter? I've already mentioned you twice or even more, in a couple of posts of mine, regarding this matter!

Thank you!


----------



## Shiotcrock

Front Page needs to go no reviews no nothing links might be ok but you need to read each title to get what info you want maybe.


----------



## Overclock_Admin

Dark Skin should be up soon.

Bottom left-hand corners Overclock.net (Full) Dark

Jeff M


----------



## Overclock_Admin

LostParticle said:


> Good, I understand you. Now, can you PLEASE read the post(s) in which I have already mentioned you, and tell me about that "image resizing" matter? I've already mentioned you twice or even more, in a couple of posts of mine, regarding this matter!
> 
> Thank you!


Looking soo many posts and requests....

Jeff M


----------



## keikei

Overclock_Admin said:


> Dark Skin should be up soon.
> 
> Bottom left-hand corners Overclock.net (Full) Dark
> 
> Jeff M


Sweet! :yessir:


----------



## ku4eto

Neat, way better this way. Gives more of a "tech site" view. Also, perfectly fits with the default Firefox FE skin.


----------



## Alex132

Submitted a request for the OCN colors as per what they used to be: http://www.overclock.net/forum/17791-submit-bug-report/1656313-return-ocn-colors.html#post26708313


Made me realise, is there anyway to expand this tiny post preview window?


----------



## TwoCables

Just install OCN Classic 2.0. Done. 

https://userstyles.org/styles/154662/ocn-classic-2-0

Note: I'm not subscribed to this thread. I'm just dropping this reply and running. lol


----------



## Overclock_Admin

Alex132 said:


> Submitted a request for the OCN colors as per what they used to be: http://www.overclock.net/forum/17791-submit-bug-report/1656313-return-ocn-colors.html#post26708313
> 
> 
> Made me realise, is there anyway to expand this tiny post preview window?


Can you post here:
http://www.overclock.net/forum/17791-submit-bug-report/

I see an expandable drag in the bottom right-hand corner of reply and quick reply, I assume this is New Thread?









Jeff M


----------



## nrpeyton

How do I remove the large thumbnail at the bottom of any posts I have pictures in? It's making my pictures appear twice. (once where I want it.. but also at the bottom of my post *(where I don't want it). *

Thanks.


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Zero4549 said:


> Is this fork getting any real development still or are we basically just resining ourselves to using a dead platform we outgrew 10 years ago?


It is, else we wouldn't be using it. VS has developmental control over this fork and can provide their own feature and security updates, the latter of which we couldn't get by staying on the vB we had before, which was a huge reason why we left it in the first place.

Dark skin's looking pretty damn good in actual use, btw, all it needs now is a header "follow" toggle as previously suggested. The shrinking now working again definitely helps things, but I'd still rather be able to toggle it all the way off.


----------



## tpi2007

I don't see anything in the punch list regarding the forum width. Is something being done about it?

As to the dark skin, as I mentioned before, please change OCN's favicon overall to make it consistent and readable for people who have dark skins on their browsers. Either white, to make it consistent with the header logo, or the original blue. Or, add some white outline to the current one. But something needs to be done otherwise it practically can't be seen against a dark background.


----------



## PR-Imagery

Fuller editor in mobile?


----------



## TwoCables

Overclock_Admin said:


> Can you post here:
> http://www.overclock.net/forum/17791-submit-bug-report/
> 
> I see an expandable drag in the bottom right-hand corner of reply and quick reply, I assume this is New Thread?
> 
> View attachment 76305
> 
> 
> Jeff M


I think you're the only one who has that resize gripper.


----------



## keikei

Anyone feeling 'centered' now?


----------



## andrews2547

TwoCables said:


> I think you're the only one who has that resize gripper.


I have it as well. It's probably something to do with the editor type you're using.

I know that I use the same editor type as Alex132 and I have the resize gripper. It's probably something to do with web browsers. I use Google Chrome and I think Alex132 uses Firefox. I know you use it as well so it could be a browser thing.


----------



## TwoCables

andrews2547 said:


> I have it as well. It's probably something to do with the editor type you're using.
> 
> I know that I use the same editor type as Alex132 and I have the resize gripper. It's probably something to do with web browsers. I use Google Chrome and I think Alex132 uses Firefox. I know you use it as well so it could be a browser thing.


Oh. Yep. The WYSIWYG Editor doesn't have a resize gripper. The Basic and Standard editors do have one though.


----------



## KCDC

How does one "spoiler" image attachments to a post? I couldn't figure it out. The attachments are in a separate area from the actual post, can't shift select and hit the spoiler button like I thought I could.

Sorry if repost.


----------



## andrews2547

TwoCables said:


> Oh. Yep. The WYSIWYG Editor doesn't have a resize gripper. The Basic and Standard editors do have one though.


Yes it does. I use the WYSIWYG editor from the start and it's always been there for me. Try using a different browser (preferably Chrome) and see if you do get the resize gripper on the WYSIWYG editor.


----------



## TwoCables

KCDC said:


> How does one "spoiler" image attachments to a post? I couldn't figure it out. The attachments are in a separate area from the actual post, can't shift select and hit the spoiler button like I thought I could.
> 
> Sorry if repost.




Attach all images that you want to attach
Scroll down underneath the editor to grab the attachment links for inserting the image into the post
Insert
Repeat until all images are inserted
Click "Go Advanced" or "Preview Post", depending on which editor you're on (quick, or full-page). This makes the image insertion permanent.
Go to Attachments manager and remove all the attachments
Submit the post
Proof:











andrews2547 said:


> Yes it does. I use the WYSIWYG editor from the start and it's always been there for me. Try using a different browser (preferably Chrome) and see if you do get the resize gripper on the WYSIWYG editor.


I already tried it in Chrome, it doesn't have a gripper there either. Can you show me a screenshot of your editor?


----------



## KCDC

TwoCables said:


> Attach all images that you want to attach
> Scroll down underneath the editor to grab the attachment links for inserting the image into the post
> Insert
> Repeat until all images are inserted
> Click "Go Advanced" or "Preview Post", depending on which editor you're on (quick, or full-page). This makes the image insertion permanent.
> Go to Attachments manager and remove all the attachments
> Submit the post


Seems...excessive, but OK. Hope this is just a temp thing until they add a dang button.


----------



## TwoCables

KCDC said:


> Seems...excessive, but OK. Hope this is just a temp thing until they add a dang button.


It's extremely easy when you get it down and understand exactly what you're actually doing each step of the way.

It's so simple.

Click and drag the image to the attachment area.

Grab the link.

Click the Insert Image button.

Preview the post to make the insertion permanent, remove the attachment, submit post. Done.


----------



## tpi2007

You can resize the text box by using the up and down arrows next to the "Switch Editor Mode" button (see attachment). Btw, that "Switch Editor Mode" button seamlessly switches between modes, one of them has the resize gripper at the bottom on the right, but the up and down buttons at the top are there for both modes and work the same.

It would be nice to get a clue as to what mode the editor is in when you press the editor mode button though.

Also, the quick reply box does not show the link to the attached pictures, so we can do the workaround to paste them into the post.


----------



## TwoCables

I did this in the Quick Reply editor.










Text below the inserted image to prove it.

Second test: below, I clicked and dragged the attached image from the attachment area into the post editor:










It looks like it worked. Here's some text below the inserted image to show that it's not just an attachment. I will now attempt to submit this post. I'm only typing all this just in case it's seen before I can edit it.

*Edit:* Ha! Damn I'm good. *All you have to do is click and drag the attached image from the attachment area into the post editor.

Edit 2:* Attachment removed, image is still inserted twice as I intended it to be.

Edit 3: Image re-added by clicking and dragging from my hard drive to the attaching area, and then I clicked & dragged the image into the post editor after it finished uploading.










Now sure, the attachment remains visible below, but that's not to say it has to stay this way. I hope soon they find a way to keep our posts clean when we insert images this way.


----------



## tpi2007

TwoCables, I'm not seeing any pictures on your post.


----------



## TwoCables

tpi2007 said:


> TwoCables, I'm not seeing any pictures on your post.


Aw. That must be some sort of timeout. They're definitely gone.

I re-added it and explained how I did it.


----------



## AmericanLoco

Overclock_Admin said:


> A mix of basically both of these answers.
> 
> We are using the same custom vB templates/software for the majority of our network. It allows the most flexibility for developers and a huge amount of plugins also.
> 
> Jeff M


That's understandable, but at some point you need to move on. There are so many different forum software packages out there that offer more features, better security and better support. "Because your developers are familiar with it" is how you end like the thousands of companies that still running some horrendously outdated DOS-based application that's critical to their business. At some point keeping old software going becomes a liability. 


Chunky_Chimp said:


> It is, else we wouldn't be using it. VS has developmental control over this fork and can provide their own feature and security updates, the latter of which we couldn't get by staying on the vB we had before, which was a huge reason why we left it in the first place.


How are you going to tell us that "security" is one of the reasons you use an old outdated branch of vB that you maintain? You guys just had 2.7 million user's data breached a few months ago, and barely any of your sites use HTTPS in any fashion at all.


----------



## TwoCables

AmericanLoco said:


> That's understandable, but at some point you need to move on. There are so many different forum software packages out there that offer more features, better security and better support. "Because your developers are familiar with it" is how you end like the thousands of companies that still running some horrendously outdated DOS-based application that's critical to their business. At some point keeping old software going becomes a liability.
> 
> How are you going to tell us that "security" is one of the reasons you use an old outdated branch of vB that you maintain? You guys just had 2.7 million user's data breached a few months ago, and barely any of your sites use HTTPS in any fashion at all.


OCN was down for 30½ hours just to get this migration started. They're still in the process of migrating. That's because this migration is a *HUGE* project, regardless of which platform they were to migrate to. They have been doing a huge amount of behind-the-scenes work, and they still have a huge amount of work to do that everyone will see. That's just the nature of OCN because it's been growing since 2004!

So, what do you want them to do? Stop what they're doing and find something that's "better"? Or should they complete this migration, and then do it all over again in a few months - assuming they actually find something that's better? Doing another migration too soon would be a great way to lose members. People are already being extremely impatient and unhappy with *this* migration and the same exact thing happened with the members on November 9th 2011 when they migrated from vBulletin to Huddler! OCN lost a few good members because of that, and it lost a few more again with this migration back to vBulletin. We don't want to lose any more!

OCN management already knows vBulletin works extremely well for OCN. I'm not saying that lightly, either. OCN was* FAR* better on vBulletin than it ever was on Huddler. I know because I was here for 3 years before they migrated to Huddler. Trust me, OCN and vBulletin are a match made in heaven. You will see. Mark my words. This is only one of the reasons why they chose to get back onto vBulletin.

No HTTPS? HTTPS login is coming. OCN management has already assured us of it. We will be one of the few sites that VerticalScope has that uses HTTPS logins, and that's because OCN management requested it. VerticalScope doesn't play games. They have proven time and time again since this migration began that they listen and they always try to please, and they do so willingly and gladly - and professionally. They know how to do this. Jeff alone has done over 500 of these migrations. So, good lord, how many has the company done?! Jeff and the team seem to be working tirelessly behind the scenes, pulling what seem to be 18-hour days sometimes and sometimes even working on the weekends. They're nuts, and I love them for it. They're working *extremely* hard on this migration for us, and it is really beginning to show. I would know because I'm here just about every minute of every day.

At some point in the near future, this place will be showing all you newer members just how awesome OCN was back in its glory days. The old OCN is coming back to life! It's time to celebrate!


----------



## tpi2007

TwoCables said:


> Aw. That must be some sort of timeout. They're definitely gone.
> 
> I re-added it and explained how I did it.


I can see it now (along with the attached thumbnail).


----------



## TwoCables

tpi2007 said:


> I can see it now (along with the attached thumbnail).


Yeah, I guess the trick I found was only a temporary ability.


----------



## Barefooter

TwoCables said:


> Aw. That must be some sort of timeout. They're definitely gone.
> 
> I re-added it and explained how I did it.


 
Since the migration, this always happens to me when posting a long post with lots of pictures... the pictures just go "poof" gone, thumbnails too. 


I've had pictures and thumb nails disappear before ever submitting the post, and I've had pictures show up after submitting the post, then they are gone 10 minutes later. Happened last night on my build log. 


The old way of uploading pictures was much easier, and faster. It certainly is not as fun to post as it used to be!


----------



## TwoCables

Barefooter said:


> Since the migration, this always happens to me when posting a long post with lots of pictures... the pictures just go "poof" gone, thumbnails too.
> 
> 
> I've had pictures and thumb nails disappear before ever submitting the post, and I've had pictures show up after submitting the post, then they are gone 10 minutes later. Happened last night on my build log.
> 
> 
> The old way of uploading pictures was much easier, and faster. It certainly is not as fun to post as it used to be!


Well, ok sure, if you post images frequently I can see why you'd think it's not as fun. Outside of that, I'm finding vBulletin to be exactly as superior as I have been saying it is since November 9th, 2011 when OCN migrated to Huddler from vBulletin. Now that we're back, I'm finding far more joy in being here than I have ever felt in the last 6 years. Dare I say, I think OCN is about to relive its glory days for a long time to come. You have to realize that this life on vBulletin that OCN has taken on is still in its infancy. Give it a little time. You'll see.


----------



## Barefooter

TwoCables said:


> Well, ok sure, if you post images frequently I can see why you'd think it's not as fun. Outside of that, I'm finding vBulletin to be exactly as superior as I have been saying it is since November 9th, 2011 when OCN migrated to Huddler from vBulletin. Now that we're back, I'm finding far more joy in being here than I have ever felt in the last 6 years. Dare I say, I think OCN is about to relive its glory days for a long time to come. You have to realize that this life on vBulletin that OCN has taken on is still in its infancy. Give it a little time. You'll see.


Oh I can see that they have already made great progress on the new platform. Obviously you post a lot, but a huge percentage of people come here mostly for the pictures! Making it difficult or more time consuming to post pictures hurts the site tremendously in my opinion.


----------



## TwoCables

Barefooter said:


> Oh I can see that they have already made great progress on the new platform. Obviously you post a lot, but a huge percentage of people come here mostly for the pictures! Making it difficult or more time consuming to post pictures hurts the site tremendously in my opinion.


Ah, well, we shall see. VerticalScope is absolutely bound and determined though to make OCN a very happy customer. So, perhaps the best thing is to make a thread to kindly request some easier or better ways to put images in posts. I can agree that this method is very ancient.


----------



## Barefooter

TwoCables said:


> Ah, well, we shall see. VerticalScope is absolutely bound and determined though to make OCN a very happy customer. So, perhaps the best thing is to make a thread to kindly request some easier or better ways to put images in posts. I can agree that this method is very ancient.


Yes I have already. I have to be patient and hope the Devs can pull it out.


----------



## TwoCables

Barefooter said:


> Yes I have already. I have to be patient and hope the Devs can pull it out.


If you made a thread, I'm not seeing it. Your account is only showing 3 threads.


----------



## ZoomThruPoom

Though I only have simpleton 27 inch 1080 monitors, OCN looks nice to me after the adds and such are stripped away. The site takes up the width of the entire browser now. It was different to look at in the beginning. Now I've adapted and it's just so much better honestly. I can read the text easier when sitting FARTHER away from my screens.

If it seems too wide for me to look at I can always resize, shrink the browser window. So many sites after ads and placeholders are removed have only a handful of inches of content across the center of the browser window with a lot of blank space on the sides. Sometimes they still do without taking any ads away. 

The old OCN used to display a couple inches of wasted blue space on the sides like nearly every other site out there and it peeved me.










All the wasted space on the sides. Gives the old site that Windows XP feel. Out of all the things about the change over I haven't liked, I've really become fond of the new width. Now there is only a 1/4 inch of blue strip on each side of the page and that's plenty.

Please leave it and concern yourselves with more pressing matters for the love of wideness! Oh, space use and efficiency too.


----------



## TwoCables

That's only one tiny little reason why I think vBulletin destroys Huddler. I'm glad you noticed. Join me in loving vBulletin. Come on. 

Over time, you'll find more reasons to love and prefer vBulletin.


----------



## ZoomThruPoom

It's not tiny, it's wide glorious reason!!


----------



## TwoCables

hehehe good one!


----------



## tpi2007

ZoomThruPoom said:


> View attachment 76585
> 
> 
> Though I only have simpleton 27 inch 1080 monitors, OCN looks nice to me after the adds and such are stripped away. The site takes up the width of the entire browser now. It was different to look at in the beginning. Now I've adapted and it's just so much better honestly. I can read the text easier when sitting FARTHER away from my screens.


Try the site on an Ultrawide monitor; even worse if you also disable the sidebar.


----------



## TwoCables

tpi2007 said:


> Try the site on an Ultrawide monitor.


Dude.

:drool:


----------



## ZoomThruPoom

tpi2007 said:


> Try the site on an Ultrawide monitor; even worse if you also disable the sidebar.


You can resize the window if its too wide, though? 

Dunno, everyone does not experience the site displayed exactly the same, I know.

But it is crazy that some would say they want all that blue side padding back.

Site looks great, width wise, more modern on my two 27's and the ladies single 30.
Maybe I need to hook the rig up to the 42 inch curved TV to see what you're talking about.

If that's not enough I do have a 55 inch I could try the site on, but that''s all the width I have - Forgive Me.


----------



## TwoCables

Yeah, if ever I felt that it's too wide, I would resize the browser window. Besides, why block any awesome wallpapers you might have by maximizing the window?  If I maximize any windows, it can almost feel similar to being in a room with no outside windows or something, or just no windows at all. Kind of a closed-in feeling.


----------



## LostParticle

So... Where is the RigBuilder and our Rigs? 
In my part of the planet the calendar shows February 8, right now.

?


----------



## TwoCables

LostParticle said:


> So... Where is the RigBuilder and our Rigs?
> In my part of the planet the calendar shows February 8, right now.
> 
> ?


http://www.overclock.net/forum/1779...ing-rigs-rig-builder-report-missing-here.html

Try to check this forum once in a while: http://www.overclock.net/forum/17790-bugs-technical-issues/


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Temporary Closure in order for us to read through this thread and collect required data. 

Any site bugs, please post here: http://www.overclock.net/forum/17791-submit-bug-report/


----------



## Overclock_Admin

tpi2007 said:


> I don't see anything in the punch list regarding the forum width. Is something being done about it?
> 
> As to the dark skin, as I mentioned before, please change OCN's favicon overall to make it consistent and readable for people who have dark skins on their browsers. Either white, to make it consistent with the header logo, or the original blue. Or, add some white outline to the current one. But something needs to be done otherwise it practically can't be seen against a dark background.


Have it on this ticket - Non-full screen viewable - case # 2926762

Will get that Favicon updated on Dark.

Jeff M


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

AmericanLoco said:


> How are you going to tell us that "security" is one of the reasons you use an old outdated branch of vB that you maintain? You guys just had 2.7 million user's data breached a few months ago, and barely any of your sites use HTTPS in any fashion at all.


When I talk about security, I talk about FORUM security, not HOST security. VS is responsible for back-end security, not us, so "you guys" doesn't apply to OCN when referring to previous breaches.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Re-opened !


----------



## huzzug

Can we revert to the old method of reporting the length of time in days, hours, minutes & seconds a poster had posted a post in a thread, rather than showing the actual time. It was convenient in knowing when that post was made and tailor your reply appropriately.

The search function does not work and reverts with a "1" result even if that isn't the text string which was used. The same result is produced when using "unread posts".

Also, what is the status on how our profiles will look since in it's current form, it borderline useless. Things like notifications for threads that recently get updated, but stay in the same chronological order as the member had posted in it.


----------



## Alex132

ENTERPRISE said:


> Re-opened !



Thank you. Any word on if we are going to make the colors as they were from ~2004-2017?
Something like this ( @TheBadBull whipped up in a few minutes;













And is the attachment-thingy how we are going to use image embeds going forward?


And lastly... can we re-enable HTML embeds for normal posts?


----------



## kevindd992002

Can you fix the mobile version of the site to put the menu in the upper-left corner instead of the upper-right? It doesn't make sense that when you tap the menu icon on the upper-right hand side, the full menu shows up on the left side. It requires the user unnecessary effort to reach from right to left with your thumb.

Is there even a chance to revert everything back to its original? I'm not sure what the reason is but why fix a non-broken site and make it crappier?


----------



## andrews2547

kevindd992002 said:


> Is there even a chance to revert everything back to its original? I'm not sure what the reason is but why fix a non-broken site and make it crappier?


No chance at all.

OCN from 2012 - 2018 was on Huddler, a completely different platform that as far I'm aware, is discontinued.


----------



## TwoCables

huzzug said:


> Can we revert to the old method of reporting the length of time in days, hours, minutes & seconds a poster had posted a post in a thread, rather than showing the actual time. It was convenient in knowing when that post was made and tailor your reply appropriately.


Hey yeah this used to be an option on the old vBulletin.



huzzug said:


> The search function does not work and reverts with a "1" result even if that isn't the text string which was used. The same result is produced when using "unread posts".


They've known since February 15th. Jeff M said he will get some dev time for it.



huzzug said:


> Also, what is the status on how our profiles will look since in it's current form, it borderline useless. Things like notifications for threads that recently get updated, but stay in the same chronological order as the member had posted in it.


It does?



Alex132 said:


> Thank you. Any word on if we are going to make the colors as they were from ~2004-2017?
> Something like this ( @*TheBadBull* whipped up in a few minutes;


You can try http://www.overclock.net/forum/143-web-coding/1653233-ocn-classic-2-0-a.html

I thought you were using it already.




kevindd992002 said:


> Is there even a chance to revert everything back to its original? I'm not sure what the reason is but why fix a non-broken site and make it crappier?


No. It was either get a new platform or OCN would cease to exist. So, this was absolutely necessary and unavoidable. They aren't trying to *fix* anything.

You have to understand that this isn't just a simple matter of copying everything over and boom, it's done. No. OCN started out on vBulletin in 2004 and by the time it migrated to Huddler (on November 9th, 2011), it was so heavily customized that they probably could've taken what they created on vBulletin and sold it as a completely new platform. It was almost ridiculous how customized they had it. Then OCN spent 6 years on Huddler, and it was heavily customized as well. That's not the end of it though: they are having to migrate and *recreate* things that were pretty much exclusive to Huddler. So, this isn't just a simple migration. Jeff M told me it's the biggest one they've ever done, and he's done over 500.

So, this is an extremely massive project, and they are working extremely hard for us Monday through Friday and I have even seen some evenings pulled and even a couple of weekends. I would say these guys aren't getting any of the appreciation and gratitude that they deserve for all the hard work they've done so far and continue to do. All I've seen most people do is complain, complain, and complain.

Do you think they aren't doing things just because we aren't seeing any visible changes? Think again. They are currently doing a HUGE amount of behind-the-scenes work that has to be done. They will get to everything that we want them to get to - which I think they have already proven time and time and time again. They just have to prioritize everything, and that's a difficult task all by itself.

The best thing *we *can do *instead of complaining* is, go to the Submit a Bug Report forum and post your suggestions, ideas, technical problems, bugs, etc. Whining and crying about what you're seeing right now isn't going to help them. Helping them will help them. Let them know what needs to be done - maybe you'll show them things they didn't know. I have already done that countless times. Just ask Jeff M. Who's Jeff M? He's just the main man at VerticalScope, nobody special.  http://www.overclock.net/forum/members/565533-overclock_admin.html

Don't let them think the job is finished when it's not. How are they supposed to know about certain things if we don't tell them?


----------



## huzzug

TwoCables said:


> It does?


Not ATM. I just want them to have the members profile the way it was before the migration with the list of posts made my the member.

Also, the current PM module does not show me the OP of any of the messages that I had sent. Also, some messages that I had sent to members in the new yesr but before the migration are not showing. Hiw can I have them back?


----------



## TwoCables

huzzug said:


> Not ATM. I just want them to have the members profile the way it was before the migration with the list of posts made my the member.
> 
> Also, the current PM module does not show me the OP of any of the messages that I had sent. Also, some messages that I had sent to members in the new yesr but before the migration are not showing. Hiw can I have them back?


Look at the Statistics on any member profile page. Or just click the member's name in their postbit and choose "Find More Posts by [OCN member]".

Your Sent Items should have them. I don't know.


----------



## Alex132

TwoCables said:


> You can try http://www.overclock.net/forum/143-web-coding/1653233-ocn-classic-2-0-a.html
> 
> I thought you were using it already.


I have been trying to refrain from saying this, but please can you stop derailing my points every single time I bring this specific issue up, it is making staff ignore them and making me get annoyed.

If I wanted to use your theme I would use it. I want OCN to be brought back to it's 2004-2017 color scheme.


----------



## TwoCables

Alex132 said:


> I have been trying to refrain from saying this, but please can you stop derailing my points every single time I bring this specific issue up, it is making staff ignore them and making me get annoyed.


They aren't ignoring them. Just because they aren't replying, it doesn't mean they're ignoring them. In case you haven't noticed, *they are completely refusing to change their colors*. They have said this numerous times already.



Alex132 said:


> If I wanted to use your theme I would use it. I want OCN to be brought back to it's 2004-2017 color scheme.


That's the goal of OCN Classic, Alex. I'm not done with it yet. Have you tried the current version? Or do you refuse to try it because you hate me? heh

*Edit:* wait, 2004*-2017*? It changed twice during that time, that I'm aware of. The first change happened on November 9th 2011 when they migrated to Huddler. The 2nd change happened here: http://www.overclock.net/forum/3-ov...formation/1580688-new-face-overclock-net.html

As far as I know, 2004 to November 2011 saw no changes. Then they didn't change again until November 2015. Now again obviously with this migration back to vBulletin, but I have seen them say numerous times they are going to go with the same look they had after that "New Face" was introduced, and they refuse to go back to #46566B.


----------



## andrews2547

TwoCables said:


> Or do you refuse to try it because you hate me? heh


I'm guessing from the screenshot he posted, but that's the theme @TheBadBull made. It's quite a bit better since it stays modern but with the Huddler colours.


----------



## huzzug

TwoCables said:


> Look at the Statistics on any member profile page. Or just click the member's name in their postbit and choose "Find More Posts by [OCN member]".
> 
> Your Sent Items should have them. I don't know.


But that's more clicks than necessary and very cumbersome compared to how it was earlier. 

And they shouldn't be if I'm viewing and the system is able to show, the entire thread view from the beginning to the end.


----------



## TwoCables

andrews2547 said:


> I'm guessing from the screenshot he posted, but that's the theme @*TheBadBull* made. It's quite a bit better since it stays modern but with the Huddler colours.


Yes, he said very clearly that it's what TheBadBull made. However, it's pretty much identical to what I made - except for the postbit. I admit I didn't remember to do the postbit. Otherwise, mine is more complete. Why don't you try it and compare?

Oh, and his postbit color is what we had on the old vBulletin. Also, he has white header text whereas it was some sort of light blue on Huddler. White was what we had on the old vBulletin.


----------



## TheBadBull

oh yeah that's the one I made. It's on userstyles, I think I called it mended edition.

I wanted to keep it more simple than ocn classic while fixing the looks. Oh btw I got dropdowns for options working, which is neat.


----------



## TwoCables

TheBadBull said:


> oh yeah that's the one I made. It's on userstyles, I think I called it mended edition.
> 
> I wanted to keep it more simple than ocn classic while fixing the looks. Oh btw I got dropdowns for options working, which is neat.


Dropdowns for options?


----------



## keikei

TheBadBull said:


> oh yeah that's the one I made. It's on userstyles, I think I called it mended edition.
> 
> I wanted to keep it more simple than ocn classic while fixing the looks. Oh btw I got dropdowns for options working, which is neat.


Hi,

where can I find your theme?


----------



## andrews2547

keikei said:


> Hi,
> 
> where can I find your theme?


https://userstyles.org/styles/155550/ocn-mended-edition


----------



## keikei

andrews2547 said:


> https://userstyles.org/styles/155550/ocn-mended-edition


Thank u. :thumb:


----------



## TwoCables

keikei said:


> Thank u. :thumb:


Which one do you like better?


----------



## Hequaqua

I've used both...prefer OCN Classic 2.0....just my :2cents:

:thumb:


----------



## Megaman_90

Is Rep ever coming back?


----------



## keikei

TwoCables said:


> Which one do you like better?


A little too early for a verdict, but there are definitely differences between the versions. Some ideas I like better than others. I would need to do a thorough exploration to give you an honest answer, but right through the gate, the transparent (when you scroll down) top toolbar and the larger side margins i'm liking regarding TheBadBull's version so far. Your message window borders are cleaner looking and distinct (for me). TheBadBull is more minimal, but lacks the sophistication imo when compared to yours in that aspect. I'm not sure how the avatar requirements work, but i would like to see them more uniform. That's what I can say right now with just a quick overview. I do love how members are putting in the work (for free) to help make OCN better.


----------



## TwoCables

Megaman_90 said:


> Is Rep ever coming back?


Yes. Give them time. They are working on it.



keikei said:


> A little too early for a verdict, but there are definitely differences between the versions. Some ideas I like better than others. I would need to do a thorough exploration to give you an honest answer, but right through the gate, the transparent (when you scroll down) top toolbar and the larger side margins i'm liking regarding TheBadBull's version so far. Your message window borders are cleaner looking and distinct (for me). TheBadBull is more minimal, but lacks the sophistication imo when compared to yours in that aspect. I'm not sure how the avatar requirements work, but i would like to see them more uniform. That's what I can say right now with just a quick overview. I do love how members are putting in the work (for free) to help make OCN better.


I'll take your feedback into consideration. Thank you. I'm looking forward to more from you later if you feel up to it.


----------



## Alex132

keikei said:


> A little too early for a verdict, but there are definitely differences between the versions. Some ideas I like better than others. I would need to do a thorough exploration to give you an honest answer, but right through the gate, the transparent (when you scroll down) top toolbar and the larger side margins i'm liking regarding TheBadBull's version so far. Your message window borders are cleaner looking and distinct (for me). TheBadBull is more minimal, but lacks the sophistication imo when compared to yours in that aspect. I'm not sure how the avatar requirements work, but i would like to see them more uniform. That's what I can say right now with just a quick overview. I do love how members are putting in the work (for free) to help make OCN better.



I'd suggest choosing your width you prefer under advanced options. Personally I prefer minimal.


----------



## iamjanco

TheBadBull said:


> oh yeah that's the one I made. It's on userstyles, I think I called it mended edition.
> 
> I wanted to keep it more simple than ocn classic while fixing the looks. Oh btw I got dropdowns for options working, which is neat.


I personally like your version of the theme best, but that's just me. Nice and simple, great work :thumb:


----------



## kevindd992002

TwoCables said:


> Hey yeah this used to be an option on the old vBulletin.
> 
> They've known since February 15th. Jeff M said he will get some dev time for it.
> 
> 
> 
> It does?
> 
> 
> 
> You can try http://www.overclock.net/forum/143-web-coding/1653233-ocn-classic-2-0-a.html
> 
> I thought you were using it already.
> 
> 
> 
> No. It was either get a new platform or OCN would cease to exist. So, this was absolutely necessary and unavoidable. They aren't trying to *fix* anything.
> 
> You have to understand that this isn't just a simple matter of copying everything over and boom, it's done. No. OCN started out on vBulletin in 2004 and by the time it migrated to Huddler (on November 9th, 2011), it was so heavily customized that they probably could've taken what they created on vBulletin and sold it as a completely new platform. It was almost ridiculous how customized they had it. Then OCN spent 6 years on Huddler, and it was heavily customized as well. That's not the end of it though: they are having to migrate and *recreate* things that were pretty much exclusive to Huddler. So, this isn't just a simple migration. Jeff M told me it's the biggest one they've ever done, and he's done over 500.
> 
> So, this is an extremely massive project, and they are working extremely hard for us Monday through Friday and I have even seen some evenings pulled and even a couple of weekends. I would say these guys aren't getting any of the appreciation and gratitude that they deserve for all the hard work they've done so far and continue to do. All I've seen most people do is complain, complain, and complain.
> 
> Do you think they aren't doing things just because we aren't seeing any visible changes? Think again. They are currently doing a HUGE amount of behind-the-scenes work that has to be done. They will get to everything that we want them to get to - which I think they have already proven time and time and time again. They just have to prioritize everything, and that's a difficult task all by itself.
> 
> The best thing *we *can do *instead of complaining* is, go to the Submit a Bug Report forum and post your suggestions, ideas, technical problems, bugs, etc. Whining and crying about what you're seeing right now isn't going to help them. Helping them will help them. Let them know what needs to be done - maybe you'll show them things they didn't know. I have already done that countless times. Just ask Jeff M. Who's Jeff M? He's just the main man at VerticalScope, nobody special.  http://www.overclock.net/forum/members/565533-overclock_admin.html
> 
> Don't let them think the job is finished when it's not. How are they supposed to know about certain things if we don't tell them?


Fair point man. That kinda openes my eyes and I understand the reasoning behind all these now. More power to OCN!


----------



## keikei

TwoCables said:


> Yes. Give them time. They are working on it.
> 
> 
> I'll take your feedback into consideration. Thank you. I'm looking forward to more from you later if you feel up to it.


Will do. 

*OCN Admin*: When I hover over my avatar, is it possible to automatically open the menu, then have it disappear when not? Can you apply this function for all the menus in the main toolbar as well? I find it navigating the site a tad easier as I don't have to click on a menu to see the sub-menus. Thank you.


----------



## TwoCables

keikei said:


> Will do.
> 
> *OCN Admin*: When I hover over my avatar, is it possible to automatically open the menu, then have it disappear when not? Can you apply this function for all the menus in the main toolbar as well? I find it navigating the site a tad easier as I don't have to click on a menu to see the sub-menus. Thank you.


It wasn't when hovering over the avatar; it was when hovering over the username.

I want this to be optional, not forced on me. I found that behavior to be almost the most aggravating and annoying thing about Huddler. Every damn time I simply wanted to click the avatar to go straight to the person's profile, I'd accidentally hover over the person's name and get that stupid menu and 9 times out of 10 I'd accidentally click something I didn't want AT ALL, such as the link for adding someone to my ignore list which meant I had to go and UNDO that damn action. It's a massive relief to no longer be dealing with that.

Seriously, it really needs to be optional if it's going to be done at all.


----------



## schuck6566

TwoCables said:


> It wasn't when hovering over the avatar; it was when hovering over the username.
> 
> I want this to be optional, not forced on me. I found that behavior to be almost the most aggravating and annoying thing about Huddler. Every damn time I simply wanted to click the avatar to go straight to the person's profile, I'd accidentally hover over the person's name and get that stupid menu and 9 times out of 10 I'd accidentally click something I didn't want AT ALL, such as the link for adding someone to my ignore list which meant I had to go and UNDO that damn action. It's a massive relief to no longer be dealing with that.
> 
> Seriously, it really needs to be optional if it's going to be done at all.


I believe they're talking about their own avatar in the upper right hand corner of screen. If so,I give her suggestion my added vote also.having to click the menu open then click it closed again is what's annoying.


----------



## TwoCables

schuck6566 said:


> I believe they're talking about their own avatar in the upper right hand corner of screen. If so,I give her suggestion my added vote also.having to click the menu open then click it closed again is what's annoying.


Oh, you're right. I hate the profile menu as it is.


----------



## jvillaveces

Trying to figure out why the site was down earlier today I came across this screenshot of the home page. It would be fantastic if it could be done that way again. I used to love that version, But the current one is horrendous!


----------



## TwoCables

jvillaveces said:


> Trying to figure out why the site was down earlier today I came across this screenshot of the home page. It would be fantastic if it could be done that way again. I used to love that version, But the current one is horrendous!


Yep, it's on their list.


----------



## alancsalt

Don't know if this is the same thing in the punch list - Image Upload resize and inserted image - Case # 2923822

But a few of my Accepted, Updated, Rejected images were lost in the transition, and I cannot upload them to replace them. Whatever method I try I get failed or resize error.

.png images of 28k - 255 x 84


----------



## Tex1954

superhead91 said:


> You can still paste pics if you use the WYSIWYG editor. It seems to be bugged on chrome at least, and won't stay defaulted, but if you click the Switch Editor Mode in the top right of your editor it should switch to WYSIWYG and you can then paste pics.


Thanks, I gave that a look and nothing in top right of editor seen... if it only works in Firefox, then I be out of luck I suppose...


----------



## Alex132

Can we get .PNG and ,GIF support for avatars back please?


----------



## iamjanco

Alex132 said:


> Can we get .PNG and ,GIF support for avatars back please?


I noticed a problem there as well when trying to maintain transparency whether .png or .gif: what I found is that I had to adhere to the max sizing limit of 140x140 to get transparency working. Once I resized my transparent png and uploaded it, it was converted to a transparent gif that worked. Anything larger in height and/or width and the transparency would get dropped. 

Can't help you with animated gifs if that's the reason for your request, but hope what I stated above helps.


----------



## TwoCables

superhead91 said:


> You can still paste pics if you use the WYSIWYG editor. It seems to be bugged on chrome at least, and won't stay defaulted, but if you click the Switch Editor Mode in the top right of your editor it should switch to WYSIWYG and you can then paste pics.





Tex1954 said:


> Thanks, I gave that a look and nothing in top right of editor seen... if it only works in Firefox, then I be out of luck I suppose...


Yeah, you can paste images into the editor, but they do not get posted or uploaded. They just get converted to base64 with BB code image tags:










That's supposed to be the classic blue flame OCN favicon.


----------



## superhead91

Are you talking about the bbcode editor? You can paste in the advanced editor.











I pasted that.


----------



## TwoCables

Yes. I pasted it in the WYSIWYG editor. I don't use the Standard Editor.


----------



## Leftezog

Is the forum search working? Always getting error message "Could not find phrase '1'" for a couple of days now.


----------



## TwoCables

Leftezog said:


> Is the forum search working? Always getting error message "Could not find phrase '1'" for a couple of days now.


No. They're working on it though.


----------



## Leftezog

TwoCables said:


> No. They're working on it though.


Ok! Thanks!


----------



## Revan654

Not sure if this been brought up by anyone else. Someone on another forum stated he can not log in ever since the Migration. Since the system ban him and there was no reason given. He tried to e-mail support but never got any kind of reply back. Might be worth looking into to see if others were ban for no reason as well.


----------



## ryan92084

Revan654 said:


> Not sure if this been brought up by anyone else. Someone on another forum stated he can not log in ever since the Migration. Since the system ban him and there was no reason given. He tried to e-mail support but never got any kind of reply back. Might be worth looking into to see if others were ban for no reason as well.


That is supposed to have been fixed but it took a few weeks. Might want to tell them to try again now.


----------



## TwoCables

Yeah, or at least tell them who it is.


----------



## jvillaveces

TwoCables said:


> Yeah, or at least tell them who it is.


“They” should have a list of banned users, which can be cross-referenced against the list of those deliberately banned by the mods. If “they” want to address the issue, “they” can reach out to the affected users. Why would this task fall on regular users?


----------



## TwoCables

jvillaveces said:


> “They” should have a list of banned users, which can be cross-referenced against the list of those deliberately banned by the mods. If “they” want to address the issue, “they” can reach out to the affected users. Why would this task fall on regular users?


You're calling this a *task*? All he has to do is type the person's name. I don't see what the big deal is here.


----------



## looniam

"they" ought to show up and give their answer(s) instead of other people guessing for them; that didn't work before.


----------



## TwoCables

looniam said:


> "they" ought to show up and give their answer(s) instead of other people guessing for them; that didn't work before.


Exactly my point. Thank you.


----------



## jvillaveces

looniam said:


> "they" ought to show up and give their answer(s) instead of other people guessing for them; that didn't work before.


It still doesn’t! Some users, though, feel compelled to inject themselves between the community and the administrators, generating a lot of noise, diluting complaints and suggestions, and making questions go unanswered by those who should actually be answering them. 
Perhaps it’s a sick desire to be seen all over the place? A delusion that they are part of the administration? Just an uncontrollable case of keyboard diarrhea? Whatever the explanation, such posts are a nuisance, not a contribution.


----------



## TwoCables

Dude.... you're making an extremely big deal over nothing.

It's very simple: he knows of someone who is still banned who shouldn't be. Obviously leaving it up to the migration team to make sure they unban EVERYONE failed. Therefore, he needs to tell them exactly who it is.

There's no reason for us to be discussing it. Let's just relax! Mind your own business.


----------



## andrews2547

Revan654 said:


> Not sure if this been brought up by anyone else. Someone on another forum stated he can not log in ever since the Migration. Since the system ban him and there was no reason given. He tried to e-mail support but never got any kind of reply back. Might be worth looking into to see if others were ban for no reason as well.


That was an issue and it is fixed. They should just be able to log in again.

If they are still banned, send me a PM about it and I'll see what I can do.


----------



## alancsalt

I can see that people can upload larger images, even .png, but I can't get .png images of 28k - 255 x 84 to upload. Maybe a resizing issue as they are already "small".

EDIT: Managed to upload, one at a time, by URL method. More than one and the extras were cited as invalid files.


----------



## spyone5155

*my account needs activating*

hi could you re-send the activation email, I don't see the email in my inbox.


----------



## hyp36rmax

What's with the broken img upload? I'll drag and drop my photo's into the specific section showing the images suddenly disappearing?


----------



## MooMoo

How does that subscription number (in red circle) work? I often see smaller number than I have unread new posts in subscriptions. I mean like, now it said 3, clicked to subscriptions and there was 5 different subscription threads unread.


----------



## keikei

alancsalt said:


> I can see that people can upload larger images, even .png, but I can't get .png images of 28k - 255 x 84 to upload. Maybe a resizing issue as they are already "small".
> 
> EDIT: Managed to upload, one at a time, by URL method. More than one and the extras were cited as invalid files.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


We need moar blue flames on the site. :thumb:


----------



## hc_416

What is the reason it take five seconds to load up the site? I see many trackers, and other object's loading way before the page. I have been waiting to see what happens and it seems nothing is being done. Is there a plan fix for this? I have been logged in and it has not got any better.


----------



## keikei

hc_416 said:


> What is the reason it take five seconds to load up the site? I see many trackers, and other object's loading way before the page. I have been waiting to see what happens and it seems nothing is being done. Is there a plan fix for this? I have been logged in and it has not got any better.


Now that you mention it, I've been experiencing the same thing for about a week or so. It just dawned on me when I read your post to submit feedback. :doh:


----------



## schuck6566

hyp36rmax said:


> What's with the broken img upload? I'll drag and drop my photo's into the specific section showing the images suddenly disappearing?


I had the same issue yesterday,thought it was on my end..  trying again,will see if it works.(also opened then closed before trying to drag this time)showing in preview.


----------



## hyp36rmax

schuck6566 said:


> I had the same issue yesterday,thought it was on my end..  trying again,will see if it works.(also opened then closed before trying to drag this time)showing in preview.




I noticed if I add 2-3 images at a time it will show up. Anything more then that it would trip out and reset. It's annoying.


----------



## Bigceeloc

I would like to say, I like the right sidebar with today's topics going. It's a cool way to keep up with it.

I would also like to say, I don't mind advertisement banners generally because I understand the need/desire to generate meaningless income. However, would it be ok to not have the "You might also like" section on the bottom of pages be so huge? It makes this site NSFW (not safe for work) in my opinion.


----------



## TheHorse

So am I not allowed to get rep for the sales section anymore? I don't see any way to give rep anymore so I don't see how anyone could give me rep.


----------



## TwoCables

TheHorse said:


> So am I not allowed to get rep for the sales section anymore? I don't see any way to give rep anymore so I don't see how anyone could give me rep.


http://www.overclock.net/forum/1779...73-update-punch-list-bugs-errors-request.html


----------



## TheHorse

TwoCables said:


> http://www.overclock.net/forum/1779...73-update-punch-list-bugs-errors-request.html


Well where the hell am I supposed to sell my computer parts now? Too many weirdos on craigslist


----------



## TwoCables

TheHorse said:


> Well where the hell am I supposed to sell my computer parts now? Too many weirdos on craigslist


Weirdos = easy overpriced sales?


----------



## Jpmboy

I find the "Advertise" link at the bottom of any page very humorous. there's no banner on the home page and members can disable pop-ups. Wut?


----------



## iamjanco

Jpmboy said:


> I find the "Advertise" link at the bottom of any page very humorous. there's no banner on the home page and members can disable pop-ups. Wut?


Truth in advertising...?



> Become a Partner Today!
> 
> Now is the best time to become an advertising partner. Our world class technology platform is at your disposal to deliver and track your online campaigns. As a VerticalScope advertising partner you will benefit from:
> 
> 1.1 Million registered members
> 12 Million pageviews monthly
> 42 Million advertising impressions delivered monthly


Historically speaking, perhaps (analytics might be the best gauge). I've started tracking number of users online broken down into guests and logged-in users. Thus far, logged-in users averages between 100 and 200 most times, with guests roughly 1,000 more than that.

I imagine I'm not the only one curious about the numbers. I also imagine some will proffer the justification for the situation as "the migration is a work in progress." Time will tell.


----------



## keikei

Good Morning,

A suggestion, are we able to add a_ thread view number_ as one of the thread stats? Thank you. TGIF.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

How can I stop the emails from this site? Its ridiculous. I already opted out, but they still keep coming in.


----------



## gonX

LaBestiaHumana said:


> How can I stop the emails from this site? Its ridiculous. I already opted out, but they still keep coming in.


Which emails are you getting? If it it's from thread subscriptions you'll have to resubscribe to them without the email flag. You can change those here:
http://www.overclock.net/forum/subscription.php?do=viewsubscription


----------



## chispy

I don't know if this has been mentioned before but when i receive PM at my inbox i do not get notifications ? How can i fix that so that i know when i receive new PMs or is this a bug and have to be added to the punch list ?

Thank you.


----------



## gonX

chispy said:


> I don't know if this has been mentioned before but when i receive PM at my inbox i do not get notifications ? How can i fix that so that i know when i receive new PMs or is this a bug and have to be added to the punch list ?
> 
> Thank you.


You can enable this in your UserCP:
http://www.overclock.net/forum/profile.php?do=editoptions

I've been receiving my PM notifications consistently.


----------



## chispy

gonX said:


> You can enable this in your UserCP:
> http://www.overclock.net/forum/profile.php?do=editoptions
> 
> I've been receiving my PM notifications consistently.


Thank you. For some reason it was un-checked on my profile and i was sure it was checked about a week ago :/ weird ... but it is working again. If it un-checks by itself again i will let you guys know


----------



## stryker7314

Can't believe how bad this site has become, not worth trying to figure this train-wreck out. It wasn't broke, but now it is. Used to be my go to, definitely just a convoluted mess now. The definition of an exercise in frustration. Bye.


----------



## inedenimadam

Where are my blue flames?

I feel like I worked hard for my flames. It was an accomplishment. Can we have them back please?

:clock::clock::clock::clock::clock::clock::clock::clock::clock::clock::clock::clock::clock::clock::clock::clock::clock::clock::clock::clock::clock::clock::clock::clock::clock::clock::clock::clock::clock::clock::clock::clock::clock::clock::clock::clock::clock::clock::clock::clock::clock::clock::clock::clock::clock::clock::clock::clock::clock::clock::clock::clock::clock::clock::clock::clock::clock::clock:


----------



## ryan92084

inedenimadam said:


> Where are my blue flames?
> 
> I feel like I worked hard for my flames. It was an accomplishment. Can we have them back please?
> 
> :clock::clock::clock::clock::clock::clock::clock::clock::clock::clock::clock::clock::clock::clock::clock::clock::clock::clock::clock::clock::clock::clock::clock::clock::clock::clock::clock::clock::clock::clock::clock::clock::clock::clock::clock::clock::clock::clock::clock::clock::clock::clock::clock::clock::clock::clock::clock::clock::clock::clock::clock::clock::clock::clock::clock::clock::clock::clock:


I think this is part of


> - Restore Rep - Case # 2917038 - uploading flames for rollout and backend setup


http://www.overclock.net/forum/1779...73-update-punch-list-bugs-errors-request.html


----------



## TwoCables

Jpmboy said:


> I find the "Advertise" link at the bottom of any page very humorous. there's no banner on the home page and members can disable pop-ups. Wut?


You have an Overclocked Account, therefore ads are disabled by default for you (this isn't optional - it's just a part of having an Overclocked Account). Even so, many people who don't have an Overclocked Account can't or won't block ads either because they don't have the option or they refuse to block ads.


----------



## andrews2547

TwoCables said:


> You have an Overclocked Account, therefore ads are disabled by default for you (this isn't optional - it's just a part of having an Overclocked Account). Even so, many people who don't have an Overclocked Account can't or won't block ads either because they don't have the option or they refuse to block ads.


Ads are on by default with an overclocked account.


----------



## TwoCables

andrews2547 said:


> Ads are on by default with an overclocked account.


No, that's how it was on Huddler. Here on vBulletin, there's no way to toggle ads on and off. They're just off. If you don't believe me, look through your User CP. You won't find any options for toggling ads on and off. I'm not even sure why it was optional on Huddler. It wasn't optional on the old vBulletin and I don't know of anyone who actually wants to see ads, so...


----------



## andrews2547

TwoCables said:


> No, that's how it was on Huddler. Here on vBulletin, there's no way to toggle ads on and off. They're just off. If you don't believe me, look through your User CP. You won't find any options for toggling ads on and off. I'm not even sure why it was optional on Huddler. It wasn't optional on the old vBulletin and I don't know of anyone who actually wants to see ads, so...


It was an option, but they've removed it. I don't know if it's permanent or if it will be back, but the option was there and ads were on by default.


----------



## TwoCables

andrews2547 said:


> It was an option, but they've removed it. I don't know if it's permanent or if it will be back, but the option was there and ads were on by default.


No, it was never an option here on vBulletin. So, it wasn't there and then removed. It was just never there. I was here during the first few minutes after OCN went back online after migrating to vBulletin, and one of the first things I noticed while looking through the User CP was a complete lack of an option for turning ads on and off.


----------



## Diffident

I have a regular account, even when I turn my ad blocker off, I don't see any ads. It isn't until I turn off Firefox's built in tracking protection do I see a single ad at the bottom of the page.


----------



## Mads1

how do we search through the pics that were uploaded to a thread, on the old format we could just search the pics then go to the relevant post, this new format is so not user friendly everything is all over the place.


----------



## TwoCables

Mads1 said:


> how do we search through the pics that were uploaded to a thread, on the old format we could just search the pics then go to the relevant post, this new format is so not user friendly everything is all over the place.


That's easy, actually. Click this in the list of all the threads:









A little window will open up. This is what you'll get if you click this icon for this feedback thread:
http://www.overclock.net/forum/misc.php?do=showattachments&t=1647313

(except it'll be in a very small window)


----------



## AmourAngels

*Activation email not sent*

I just registered this account but there is no activation email sent to my email box.
Please check.
Also I am not in US/CA.

Thanks


----------



## Nukemaster

It would be nice if that image list had thumbnails, user names, and a link to the post that has the image.

It currently does not seem to show anything pre-upgrade either.

I did find the old way of showing all images in a thread more user friendly.

If it is possible to build that feature back in, it would be great.

Other than that, lots of progress has been made(since the first day of the upgrade).


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

TwoCables said:


> That's easy, actually. Click this in the list of all the threads:
> 
> View attachment 93769
> 
> 
> A little window will open up. This is what you'll get if you click this icon for this feedback thread:
> http://www.overclock.net/forum/misc.php?do=showattachments&t=1647313
> 
> (except it'll be in a very small window)


What do you mean by "in the list of all the threads" and where is the icon? I can't find it.


----------



## ryan92084

Lady Fitzgerald said:


> What do you mean by "in the list of all the threads" and where is the icon? I can't find it.


Here but like nukemaster said it isn't overly useful in its current form.


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

ryan92084 said:


> Here but like nukemaster said it isn't overly useful in its current form.


Thanks! It sucks to get old.


----------



## TwoCables

Lady Fitzgerald said:


> Thanks! It sucks to get old.


I think it's kinda my fault because I don't really know what to call those pages. Thread pages or thread views..... the pages in the forums that list all the threads in the forums, gah...


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

TwoCables said:


> I think it's kinda my fault because I don't really know what to call those pages. Thread pages or thread views..... the pages in the forums that list all the threads in the forums, gah...


No, it's not you. I looked on that page and still didn't see it. Six lenses (trifocals) and I still couldn't find it.


----------



## TwoCables

Lady Fitzgerald said:


> No, it's not you. I looked on that page and still didn't see it. Six lenses (trifocals) and I still couldn't find it.


hehehe I guess this is just something else to look forward to as I get older.


----------



## masterdev

*Lame Move OCN!*



Eebobb said:


> Agreed I can't stand it !  Grrr


 x2

This is one UGLY forum!!
How could you kill OCN? It was perfect as is!!

If it was a PHP platform upgrade, OKAY! Understandable, but why and how do you deploy something that doesn't match your existing product and doesn't resemble anything like it, YOU PUSH to production??
Is there an actual person on that team, (if it's a team at all) that knows how an existing product with so many features gets upgraded to another version or product with basically no features at all? I mean this doesn't look anything like OCN!

Amateurish! Lame! No excuses!
I can define your migration or upgrade, whatever this lame process is just as a poor school project!

Yeah, don't ask us to fix what you broke!!! This is not how it's done on a live production platform with so many members!


----------



## TwoCables

masterdev said:


> x2
> 
> This is one UGLY forum!!
> How could you kill OCN? It was perfect as is!!
> 
> If it was a PHP platform upgrade, OKAY! Understandable, but why and how do you deploy something that doesn't match your existing product and doesn't resemble anything like it, YOU PUSH to production??
> Is there an actual person on that team, (if it's a team at all) that knows how an existing product with so many features gets upgraded to another version or product with basically no features at all? I mean this doesn't look anything like OCN!
> 
> Amateurish! Lame! No excuses!
> I can define your migration or upgrade, whatever this lame process is just as a poor school project!
> 
> Yeah, don't ask us to fix what you broke!!! This is not how it's done on a live production platform with so many members!


Stand down, masterdev. They had no choice. Every forum that was on Huddler had to get off in a hurry or else their forum would no longer exist. OCN was no exception.

They chose vBulletin because that's what they had prior to Huddler, and it worked EXTREMELY well for OCN - and I think I can guarantee you that it will again, if you just give them some time to complete this extremely gigantic, massive and highly complex migration.

So yes, they were forced into this. Considering all the facts, this migration is going EXTREMELY well. Maybe you don't remember the migration from vBulletin to Huddler, but it was worse than this.


----------



## masterdev

TwoCables said:


> Stand down, masterdev. They had no choice. Every forum that was on Huddler had to get off in a hurry or else their forum would no longer exist. OCN was no exception.
> 
> They chose vBulletin because that's what they had prior to Huddler, and it worked EXTREMELY well for OCN - and I think I can guarantee you that it will again, if you just give them some time to complete this extremely gigantic, massive and highly complex migration.
> 
> So yes, they were forced into this. Considering all the facts, this migration is going EXTREMELY well. Maybe you don't remember the migration from vBulletin to Huddler, but it was worse than this.


"Great choices" in the first place! How is this really "exteremly well"? Is there a thread that explains it all?

What's the ETA on the full migration and configuration of OCN to look and feel like a community similar to the old version?


----------



## TwoCables

masterdev said:


> "Great choices" in the first place! How is this really "exteremly well"? Is there a thread that explains it all?
> 
> What's the ETA on the full migration and configuration of OCN to look and feel like a community similar to the old version?


I'm not in the mood to have an argument about this right now.

Perhaps it would be best for you to just catch up by reading through this thread and all the other official threads on this migration. Or, you can just have some faith in these people, trust that they aren't going to do us wrong (they have never done us wrong), give them the benefit of the doubt, give them your full support and quit making your best effort to make them feel as though they are extremely stupid and whatnot. Their job with this migration is hard enough as it is. They don't need people like you coming here with all guns blazing just because everything's different. Instead of hating them for this, show them some support. They had to move quickly. They didn't really *want* to do this. They planned to stay with Huddler a lot longer, but again, everyone who was on Huddler had to go find a new platform.

It's going to be fine. Try to relax.

*Edit:* As I pointed out, you should be glad OCN still exists. This was an extremely huge project that they were forced into because Huddler was shut down. They could've said, "Bah.... screw it."


----------



## JackCY

Is the older image upload coming back or will remain this confusing attachment or external image with no control over displayed size?


----------



## schuck6566

masterdev said:


> "Great choices" in the first place! How is this really "exteremly well"? Is there a thread that explains it all?
> 
> What's the ETA on the full migration and configuration of OCN to look and feel like a community similar to the old version?


I'm gonna guess you missed the link @ the TOP OF THE PAGE called "Overclock.net & The Migration Post" So I'll link it here ---> http://www.overclock.net/forum/3-ov...ormation/1648609-overclock-net-migration.html


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

TwoCables said:


> Stand down, masterdev. They had no choice. Every forum that was on Huddler had to get off in a hurry or else their forum would no longer exist. OCN was no exception...


Actually, they knew a year ago they were going to have to do this.


----------



## keikei

Hey guys, should I be lurking in this thread for new things added to the site? I feel when new stuff is added there is no announcement and I just happen upon them. Thanks.


----------



## epic1337

keikei said:


> Hey guys, should I be lurking in this thread for new things added to the site? I feel when new stuff is added there is no announcement and I just happen upon them. Thanks.


nope, lurk this thread instead.
http://www.overclock.net/forum/1779...ch-list-bugs-errors-request.html#post26579201


----------



## keikei

epic1337 said:


> nope, lurk this thread instead.
> http://www.overclock.net/forum/1779...ch-list-bugs-errors-request.html#post26579201



Thank you. Oddly enough, I'm subbed to the thread, but since the thread cannot be posted on, it stays static and never gets pushed up in the my subbed list. Eventually fading into the ether. Is there a way to pin the thread somehow?


----------



## iamjanco

Lady Fitzgerald said:


> Actually, they knew a year ago they were going to have to do this.


Me thinks a little longer than that:

*Goodbye, Huddler (Everywhere)*

Additionally, *this more recent thread* on a different XenForo-based forum explains things a bit more eloquently than we seem to have a knack for here.

But I'm relaxing...


----------



## jvillaveces

TwoCables said:


> They don't need people like you coming here with all guns blazing just because everything's different. Instead of hating them for this, show them some support. They had to move quickly. They didn't really *want* to do this. They planned to stay with Huddler a lot longer, but again, everyone who was on Huddler had to go find a new platform.
> 
> It's going to be fine. Try to relax.
> 
> *Edit:* As I pointed out, you should be glad OCN still exists. This was an extremely huge project that they were forced into because Huddler was shut down. They could've said, "Bah.... screw it."


People are not mad because things are different, they are mad because things don't work.

There was absolutely no need to improvise the conversion. Huddler's EOL was well known at least for a year, maybe more to insiders. This could have been a well planned and correctly engineered conversion, instead of the messy improvisation they decided on. Having selected the "we'll figure it out as we go" strategy they are implementing has already hurt OCN's value as a business by reducing both the number of visitors and the volume of posts here. If it continues to spiral down, it may well reach a point where rational businesspeople will say "bah, screw it". At that point, you can stay behind posting to yourself about the advantages of a particular forum platform, but the community will have dissolved.


----------



## mattliston

have any form of administration or web support commented on why we are still dealing with 41 scripts that attempt to run on this site (using current version firefox 64bit)??

I have FOUR scripts enabled, and site has full functionality.


over 2,700 posts, but I am struggling to find any direct responses.

Has anyone seen anything regarding that?

Many of the online forums I visit dont have nearly the same number of scripts. The next worst "offender" if that is even accurate, only tries to run 21, and only needs 3 for functionality EDIT that site is vBulletin as well /EDIT

Comments?


----------



## zealord

For me everything is worse. I can't even go to the standard page overclock.net because my browser freezes. I have to go the overclock.net/forum to circumvent the problem.

And some links/pictures seem to be broken? Like my badge. No idea

It is a bit prettier. Also chrome says "not safe" to this site.


Oh yeah and it is very slow. This site takes ages to load compared to other fast web pages


----------



## schuck6566

mattliston said:


> have any form of administration or web support commented on why we are still dealing with 41 scripts that attempt to run on this site (using current version firefox 64bit)??
> 
> I have FOUR scripts enabled, and site has full functionality.
> 
> 
> over 2,700 posts, but I am struggling to find any direct responses.
> 
> Has anyone seen anything regarding that?
> 
> Many of the online forums I visit dont have nearly the same number of scripts. The next worst "offender" if that is even accurate, only tries to run 21, and only needs 3 for functionality EDIT that site is vBulletin as well /EDIT
> 
> Comments?


I'm NOT saying this is the reason, but the new owners of OCN are located here ---> http://www.verticalscope.com/ <---- If you read their page,you can see that they host many forums and SELL ad space on them. The screenshot is from verticals site. This is MY idea of why so many scripts run,doesn't make it correct.  I believe there are fewer when logged in.


----------



## schuck6566

zealord said:


> For me everything is worse. I can't even go to the standard page overclock.net because my browser freezes. I have to go the overclock.net/forum to circumvent the problem.
> 
> And some links/pictures seem to be broken? Like my badge. No idea
> 
> It is a bit prettier. Also chrome says "not safe" to this site.
> 
> 
> Oh yeah and it is very slow. This site takes ages to load compared to other fast web pages


Ok,in order, using FireFox I have 7 tabs open,as follows. Yahoo home page,facebook,THIS OCN page,Overclock.net,Overclock.net & The Migration,Yahoo search results for verticalscope.com,and VerticalScope.com. No hangs,freezes,ect. I'm using an i72600,16Gb ram,gtx970 on a 1080 display. Some Links/pictures broken, badges,ect. ---> See http://www.overclock.net/forum/1779...ch-list-bugs-errors-request.html#post26579201 <--- List of whats fixed,waiting to be fixed,being given a lick & prayer or has no hope. :thumb:Speed,that's partly the scripts I believe,should be quicker if logged in. NOT SAFE, see same list, it's because of HTTPS missing. *- Non HTTPS login - Testing HTTPS rollout 2/12/2018 - still ironing out bugs post Rig and missing images launch *


----------



## randomizer

schuck6566 said:


> I'm NOT saying this is the reason, but the new owners of OCN are located here ---> http://www.verticalscope.com/ <---- If you read their page,you can see that they host many forums and SELL ad space on them. The screenshot is from verticals site. This is MY idea of why so many scripts run,doesn't make it correct.  I believe there are fewer when logged in.



Of course that's why they run so many. You'll find the same abominations on any site that has an advertising/marketing firm behind it. There's usually a dozen trackers used directly by the site, plus a boat load of scripts loaded by the ads themselves. None of them are needed to make the site work and most of them are measurably detrimental.


----------



## mattliston

schuck6566 said:


> I'm NOT saying this is the reason, but the new owners of OCN are located here ---> http://www.verticalscope.com/ <---- If you read their page,you can see that they host many forums and SELL ad space on them. The screenshot is from verticals site. This is MY idea of why so many scripts run,doesn't make it correct.  _*I believe there are fewer when logged in*_.


I am logged in. it was 41 earlier today. Right now, approx 2:30AM central time, its 34, so there is some sort of rotation or ad server activity. A few days ago, it was less than 30. I might try logging all the scripts for a week, and see just how many "unique" different scripts run at various times. ::Now it switched to 37 scripts::

Its horse pucky.

The ball was dropped on this site. Its a poor result for a decision known more than 300 days in advance.

HEY YALL. lets plague our userbase with tons and tons of scripts that drag down performance, ease of use, and attempt to datamine more than google does.

Heck, google's homepage only has 2 scripts, and the search side has from what I see currently 4.


----------



## hc_416

mattliston said:


> I am logged in. it was 41 earlier today. Right now, approx 2:30AM central time, its 34, so there is some sort of rotation or ad server activity. A few days ago, it was less than 30. I might try logging all the scripts for a week, and see just how many "unique" different scripts run at various times. ::Now it switched to 37 scripts::
> 
> Its horse pucky.
> 
> The ball was dropped on this site. Its a poor result for a decision known more than 300 days in advance.
> 
> HEY YALL. lets plague our userbase with tons and tons of scripts that drag down performance, ease of use, and attempt to datamine more than google does.
> 
> Heck, google's homepage only has 2 scripts, and the search side has from what I see currently 4.


I have brought that up two or three times, and they just don't answer. My guess is to bad, it is what it is. I have been going to other tech websites just cause I can do what I need to do; not wait five to ten sec's to get to a page. Also, it does not help to be logged in, since they moved over I have been logged in and haven't seen it go down one bit. They want you to pay for the site now, which I feel will push everyone away. Were are other people going to view the news?


----------



## TwoCables

It's not hard. Use NoScript and a good hosts file to block that stuff (like the one from MVPS.org), and use uBlock Origin. Problem solved. They aren't going to change things just because a small handful of people don't like it. So, change it on your end and be done with it.


----------



## Alex132

TwoCables said:


> It's not hard. Use NoScript and a good hosts file to block that stuff (like the one from MVPS.org), and use uBlock Origin. Problem solved. They aren't going to change things just because a small handful of people don't like it. So, change it on your end and be done with it.


Wow...


----------



## iamjanco

Is there a way to block users whose posts you don't wish to read? That functionality was available using the Huddler platform, just wondering if similar functionality is available here. TIA!


----------



## keikei

iamjanco said:


> Is there a way to block users whose posts you don't wish to read? That functionality was available using the Huddler platform, just wondering if similar functionality is available here. TIA!


Yeah, we need a quick button for that. In the meantime: click on offending user name > view profile > user list > add to ignore list.


----------



## iamjanco

keikei said:


> Yeah, we need a quick button for that. In the meantime: click on offending user name > view profile > user list > add to ignore list.


TY. :thumb:


----------



## keikei

OCN admins: Are you able to add a quick button/icon for adding a member to the ignore list please? It used to be right next to the report icon. Thank you.


----------



## randomizer

TwoCables said:


> It's not hard. Use NoScript and a good hosts file to block that stuff (like the one from MVPS.org), and use uBlock Origin. Problem solved. They aren't going to change things just because a small handful of people don't like it. So, change it on your end and be done with it.



This is what I do, of course. I block ads with extreme prejudice. No site is exempt.

I just tried the enhanced mobile view. It's going to need a wee bit of work.


----------



## Overclock_Admin

Note report all bugs or feature requests here:
http://www.overclock.net/forum/17791-submit-bug-report/

I will not be monitoring or responding to this thread as it has gotten very off topic and hard to manage.

Jeff M


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

Overclock_Admin said:


> Note report all bugs or feature requests here:
> http://www.overclock.net/forum/17791-submit-bug-report/
> 
> I will not be monitoring or responding to this thread as it has gotten very off topic and hard to manage.
> 
> Jeff M


Pity. It seemed right on topic to me. Then again, this is the kind of response I've come to expect from this guy.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Thread closed. Please submit any future issues or requests here: http://www.overclock.net/forum/17791-submit-bug-report/


----------

